# The Official Xiaomi Discussion Thread



## sandynator (Jul 8, 2014)

Xiaomi launches Mi 3 in India for INR 14,999

Xiaomi launches Mi 3 in India for INR 14,999; available starting July 15

Spec Sheet
Xiaomi MI-3 - Full phone specifications

* Mi India: Frequently Asked Questions [FAQs]*
Mi India: Frequently Asked Questions [FAQs] [Updating] - India - MIUI Official Community




> Q10) Whether rooting/flashing will void the warranty?
> A10) - No. Rooting/flashing will not void the warranty.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rish1 (Jul 8, 2014)

-snip-


*Snapdragon 800 for 15k ????? *

Do they even expect to compete ? with this there will be no competition left


----------



## sandynator (Jul 8, 2014)

Superb Pricing....


----------



## Dastan (Jul 8, 2014)

WOW just WOW !!!!

- - - Updated - - -

Now i see why i've been seeing reports of 50k xiaomis sold in just minutes and all across tech blogs


----------



## RON28 (Jul 8, 2014)

What the fudge?


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 8, 2014)

Holy crap... Am gonna buy this and get rid of my Z1!!!


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 8, 2014)

*www.troll.me/images/paulygrenades/unbelievable-thumb.jpg
Fantastic Pricing !!!

Hopefully, they have good service centres across the country.  *fingers crossed*


----------



## SunE (Jul 8, 2014)

Absolutely beastly pricing. Same specs as my Nexus 5 for less than half the dough!

Let's see whether I can get one. Don't really need it but might get one for my Dad.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh forgot to say: R.I.P. Moto G


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 8, 2014)

SunE said:


> Oh forgot to say: R.I.P. Moto G


& several other phones


----------



## quagmire (Jul 8, 2014)

RIP all Micromax phones, esp. the ones with octa-core.  Damn, Android One should have partnered with Xiaomi. 

Build quality looks killer. Aluminium + Magnesium metal body at this price


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 8, 2014)

quagmire said:


> RIP all Micromax phones, esp. the ones with octa-core.  Damn, Android One should have partnered with Xiaomi.
> 
> Build quality looks killer. Aluminium + Magnesium metal body at this price



Body is plastic... Chassis is Aluminium Magnesium alloy, I believe...
Anyway, looks classy...


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh dang! 15k for a phone wud b 2 much 4 me. If only i had a job. Dont they have smthng with a snapdragon 400 under 10k?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 8, 2014)

This only proves the fact that companies like Samsung/LG/Sony are massive douchebags for overpricing stuff.. A SD 800 at 15k thats fcking CRAZY..


----------



## $hadow (Jul 8, 2014)

Fhd display and s 800. They nailed it for the first time from a Chinese manufacturer.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 8, 2014)

Improve service in india, and increase price by 5 k = Phone orgasm


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 8, 2014)

Man how did they price it so cheap! Even if they didnt have 2 do R&D the specs are top notch. A galaxy s5 has similar specs and costs 40k. So much 4 brand value


----------



## quagmire (Jul 8, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Oh dang! 15k for a phone wud b 2 much 4 me. If only i had a job. Dont they have smthng with a snapdragon 400 under 10k?




You ask it, they make it. 

*images.cdn.stuff.tv/sites/stuff.tv/files/imagecache/news_main_image/images/news/xiaomireds.jpg

You can get Xiaomi?s Redmi 1S in Singapore tomorrow | Stuff

Hope they release it India.

1 Singapore Dollar equals 47.96 INR
169 Singapore Dollar equals 8105.90 INR




Nerevarine said:


> Improve service in india, and increase price by 5 k = Phone orgasm



+1.

If they were to launch the Xiaomi MiPad Tegra K1 tablet at the US price of 249$ it'll be a complete "handgasm".


----------



## rish1 (Jul 8, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Man how did they price it so cheap! Even if they didnt have 2 do R&D the specs are top notch. A galaxy s5 has similar specs and costs 40k. So much 4 brand value



Why are Xiaomi phones so cheap? | PCWorld


----------



## quagmire (Jul 8, 2014)

BTW Xiaomi sold 26.1 million smartphones in the first half of 2014. 



*static2.businessinsider.com/image/53b421486bb3f76b258c2a59-800-/xiaomishipments-1.png?maxX=800



Extrapolate that graph, I only see death to Samsung - LG - Sony - HTC, in the low end market atleast..


As a comparison Samsung sold 300 million, Apple - 150M, LG - 46M and Huawei - 46M in 2013. 

Xiaomi will become a market leader by the end of next year. 
I guess it overtook Sony and HTC long time ago. Damn, Chinese.


----------



## kaz (Jul 8, 2014)

The only phone which come close to this one is the *One Plus 1*

BTW guys have you seen the Xiaomi Mipad record sales?


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh now i understand why xiaomi phones are cheap. This only further proves that the big brands are grossly overpricing their products. Hope they launch the Redmi 1S in India. Lets see if i can convince my mom 2 buy me the Mi 3. Gotta get a gaming pc too and budget is low . Seriously if I spend above 10k and buy smthng else i will surely face buyers remorse 4 a long long time  And i dont think this phone will go kaput so fast lyk many mmx n other cheap fones since it runs a top of the line SoC and not an el cheapo mediatek


----------



## theserpent (Jul 8, 2014)

Wow! The quality seems good to  RIP Moto g i guess? Amazing phone but I don't see any development in xda


----------



## kaz (Jul 8, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Wow! The quality seems good to  RIP Moto g i guess? Amazing phone but I don't see any development in xda



Yeah no section for the phone there...Its launched only in china, it will be great if they launch it worldwide....It has got 4.4 update though...

And they are launching 16GB version only in India, around 12GB will be available....One can wait for the 64GB version also....


----------



## theserpent (Jul 8, 2014)

kaz said:


> Yeah no section for the phone there...Its launched only in china, it will be great if they launch it worldwide....It has got *4.4 update* though...
> 
> And they are launching 16GB version only in India, around 12GB will be available....One can wait for the 64GB version also....


Link?Can't seem to find it anywhere 

We Indian's are more than enough to bring amazing development support to any phone


----------



## kaz (Jul 8, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Link?Can't seem to find it anywhere
> 
> We Indian's are more than enough to bring amazing development support to any phone



Xiaomi Mi3 gets Android 4.4 KitKat update ahead of MY release - GSMArena.com news


----------



## theserpent (Jul 8, 2014)

kaz said:


> Xiaomi Mi3 gets Android 4.4 KitKat update ahead of MY release - GSMArena.com news



Great! Let's see if mom buys a new phone will make her get this


----------



## rdx_halo (Jul 8, 2014)

What the hell !?!

I think they have misquoted the price. Its 41,999/- not 14999.  Not possible in Indian economy.


----------



## kaz (Jul 8, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> What the hell !?!
> 
> I think they have misquoted the price. Its 41,999/- not 14999.  Not possible in Indian economy.



Acche din bro


----------



## SunE (Jul 8, 2014)

kaz said:


> Acche din bro



My response exactly on whatsapp to a friend


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 9, 2014)

Can someone post a worthy review of this phone? GSMA has not reviewed it. I don't know about Xiaomi, no idea about their QC, but they deserve my sincerest respect for that price. They just pointed out how much sucky suck suck are Samsung, Sony, hTC and LG, and I hope flagship devices will go back to the same pricing quota like they were back in 2005-2010.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 9, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Can someone post a worthy review of this phone? GSMA has not reviewed it. I don't know about Xiaomi, no idea about their QC, but they deserve my sincerest respect for that price. They just pointed out how much sucky suck suck are Samsung, Sony, hTC and LG, and I hope flagship devices will go back to the same pricing quota like they were back in 2005-2010.



good review 

Xiaomi Mi3 Review: Game Changer

flagship going back to previous prices no way wait for the Innovative Apple Iphone 6 Pricing !!


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 9, 2014)

rish said:


> good review
> 
> Xiaomi Mi3 Review: Game Changer
> 
> flagship going back to previous prices no way wait for the Innovative Apple Iphone 6 Pricing !!


Wow, now I am even more confused. I thought it had a dull display, fragile build and horrible camera, I mean what else can you expect from a 15k phone, but well! This is really unbelievable pricing.

Yeah, agree about the fruit company and it's filthy business policy, especially when they have so low quality products. But that does not mean others should have followed them, I mean Samsung, LG and Sony could have kept the prices somewhat realistic.


----------



## kaz (Jul 9, 2014)

They are cutting cost by not so good after sales support, no marketing and no promotion 

- - - Updated - - -



Spoiler



*fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t1.0-9/10518642_1510499235831309_2202267570986042424_n.jpg


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 9, 2014)

Even if the Mi-3 conks off after about a year, I'll just buy another one...
Man, am feeling so bad for my crappy Z1 display!!! :-@


----------



## amjath (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm thinking of selling my galaxy s2 and get this.

- - - Updated - - -

but can afford only 5k +s2


----------



## Minion (Jul 9, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Can someone post a worthy review of this phone? GSMA has not reviewed it. I don't know about Xiaomi, no idea about their QC, but they deserve my sincerest respect for that price. They just pointed out how much sucky suck suck are Samsung, Sony, hTC and LG, and I hope flagship devices will go back to the same pricing quota like they were back in 2005-2010.



I doubt GSMA will ever review this phone they only review phones from pricier sibling from Sony,Samsung etc remember they were the last one to provide review for Moto E and that too a biased one.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 9, 2014)

Minion said:


> I doubt GSMA will ever review this phone they only review phones from pricier sibling from Sony,Samsung etc remember they were the last one to provide review for Moto E and that too a biased one.



whats biased in the review ? looks good to me  all low end phones are reviewed by them at last plus it launched in between a busy time period ...

+ they reviewed oppo , gionne

Gionee Elife S5.5 review: Genie in a bottle - GSMArena.com

Oppo Find 7 review: Dark horse - GSMArena.com


----------



## Minion (Jul 9, 2014)

^ They only recently reviewed  Gionee Elife S5.5 but it has been released long time ago.
They changed moto E final words section after providing comments about biased reviews by me and lot of people out there.


----------



## superman01769 (Jul 9, 2014)

Does anybody has any idea when will xiaomi launch mi pad in india i am despirately waiting for it


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 10, 2014)

*i0.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/000/283/gaijin4koma2_peersblog_1200684608.jpg

supports USB OTG as well 

Xiaomi MI-3 hands-on - GSMArena Blog


----------



## amjath (Jul 10, 2014)

Hold your horses people, the mighty gets mightier

Xiaomi to unveil Mi 4 on July 22


----------



## $hadow (Jul 10, 2014)

We got a good buzz around for xiaomi


----------



## sandynator (Jul 10, 2014)

In India we seriously need better phone under 10k. 
A.S.S is also important aspect.

Would love to see Xiaomi's reply to Asus Zenfone5...


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 10, 2014)

sandynator said:


> In India we seriously need better phone under 10k.
> A.S.S is also important aspect.
> 
> Would love to see Xiaomi's reply to Asus Zenfone5...


We need properly budgeted phone everywhere.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 11, 2014)

A.S.S is important and I hope MI corp has plans for that too 
btw I just love MIUI 


powerhoney said:


> Holy crap... Am gonna buy this and get rid of my Z1!!!



OLX main bech de

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> I'm thinking of selling my galaxy s2 and get this.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> but can afford only 5k +s2


Quickr


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 11, 2014)

[MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION]
Why Olx for me and Quikr for him???
Discrimination, huh!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 11, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> [MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION]
> Why Olx for me and Quikr for him???
> Discrimination, huh!!!



Nah...its just like giving different color candy to Kids....
there might be many more ways other than Quickr or OLX


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jul 11, 2014)

Amazing phone it is...even more amazing pricing.
Looking forward to buy it !


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jul 11, 2014)

amjath said:


> Hold your horses people, the mighty gets mightier
> 
> Xiaomi to unveil Mi 4 on July 22



That's exactly what made me postpone my idea of buying Mi3. They just need to launch it fast and under 20k to beat each and everyone!! I couldn't care less for iPhones. Moto X seemed my choice but Xiaomi just blew it all!


----------



## bgeing (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi... Is this a single or dual sim phone?
sorry for noob question.


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 12, 2014)

The phone is spec wise nice..but it is a pretty much locked down phone with Zero developer support from xda ,as they havent released the kernel sources so no cyanogen Mod and other goodies
though their latest MIUI is based on kitkat
you might be getting a device specced similar to Nexus 5 but not the experience..
Though at 15k i doubt these would matter.. im hoping to get hold of one.. was planning to get a G2 from uae for around 22k but this made me drop it..im still debating though


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 12, 2014)

Really want to get this phone. 15k may be stretching my budget a bit but the specs make me drool  Im just worried about warranty and After sales support and also the fact that ive never bought somethng so expensive onl9. But i guess i'm not taking any more risk than if i buy a micromax or xolo. In fact the phone might be much better. Will be eagerly waiting for honest reviews.


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 12, 2014)

Well so far the queries regarding ASS has been conveniently ignored in their facebook page..
I suppose the most we can expect might be some online service centre.. if you are worried about warranty and longevity i dont know if this is really the phone anyone should be betting on

Xolo and micromax has now more service centres in places over india..Even my town has :/

Here is another review 


> Xiaomi Mi 3: A phone the world should know by name



Xiaomi Mi3 16GB Snapdragon 800 Phone Review English (chinamobilemag.com) - YouTube

and this is single Mini SIM i guess


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 12, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Well so far the queries regarding ASS has been conveniently ignored in their facebook page..
> I suppose the most we can expect might be some online service centre.. if you are worried about warranty and longevity i dont know if this is really the phone anyone should be betting on
> 
> Xolo and micromax has now more service centres in places over india..Even my town has :/
> ...



Asus has almost PC service Center in almost  all Tier -I & Tier -II Cities!
So buying Asus won't be a problem!


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Xiaomi launches Mi 3 in India for INR 14,999*



kunalgujarathi said:


> Asus has almost PC service Center in almost  all Tier -I & Tier -II Cities!
> So buying Asus won't be a problem!



Umm...who said anything about Asus? He said ASS which is short for After Sales Support which means their warranty, attitude, timely response on queries regarding repair, replacement and also service centres around the country.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 12, 2014)

pranjal.3029 said:


> Umm...who said anything about Asus? He said ASS which is short for After Sales Support which means their warranty, attitude, timely response on queries regarding repair, replacement and also service centres around the country.



Srry I was just enlightening about Asus Zenphone ASS!


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 12, 2014)

If MI3 was a source of complain for some of you, look what July 15 is bringing!!

*i.imgur.com/vK68F6y.png​


----------



## sandynator (Jul 12, 2014)

Xiaomi teases Redmi 1S and Redmi Note launch in India on July 15


----------



## rish1 (Jul 12, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Xiaomi teases Redmi 1S and Redmi Note launch in India on July 15



if they launch it at chinese prices like 8k and 10k respectively then not that much exciting as mi3 is as it will face tough competition from zenphone 5 with Asus having upper hand at brand value and ASS


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 12, 2014)

Hey, guys...
Do Xiaomi have a good tablet too???
Have got tired of my iPad mini... 

- - - Updated - - -

So, just realized that they have a beast of a tablet called the Xiaomi Mi Pad 7.9...

Hope they release that in India as well... Just look at its specs and competitive pricing!!!


----------



## $hadow (Jul 13, 2014)

Pricing is what is crucial in Indian market.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 13, 2014)

Anyone buying this?


----------



## tkin (Jul 14, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Anyone buying this?


Not sure, I suggested this to a dozen friends who have a 20k budget for a new phone, yet while they are open for Moto and even LG(after seeing my G2), almost all of them jumped away as soon as I suggested this. Seemingly high performance mobile at an absolutely low price that too only from online vendor with no words on service center does not bode well with overly cautious Indians.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 14, 2014)

^^ Exactly, I will just wait till August to see the mass acceptance here.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 14, 2014)

^^^^same here


----------



## rish1 (Jul 14, 2014)

Flipkart teases Xiaomi Mi 3 release, confirms exclusivity


----------



## theserpent (Jul 14, 2014)

I badly want to change my mobile I cant use this crap xperia L anymore  But my parents wont allow


----------



## amjath (Jul 14, 2014)

theserpent said:


> I badly want to change my mobile I cant use this crap xperia L anymore  But my parents wont allow



then use custom rom instead


----------



## theserpent (Jul 14, 2014)

amjath said:


> then use custom rom instead


#OT
I'm using custom rom :/ but not that satisfied  Camera quality is even worse now, bugs like un responsive screen,power button not working still exist


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 14, 2014)

theserpent said:


> #OT
> I'm using custom rom :/ but not that satisfied  Camera quality is even worse now, bugs like un responsive screen,power button not working still exist



Yes, it is a crappy phone. But Cyanogenmod along with ThunderZap 4.6 kernel, and SGS Touchscreen Booster app can make a little difference...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2014)

theserpent said:


> I badly want to change my mobile *I cant use this crap xperia L* anymore  But my parents wont allow



Too much experiment 



theserpent said:


> *Amazing * Removed charger yesterday at  7 AM, From 8 am till yesterday 4 PM Was in standby(battery came down from 96 to 93%) then used it little(whatsapp,music for like 30 mins,little browsing) and at night was left with like 74% morning it was 71% and then again 8 hour stand by and then it was 68% and now its 40%(Downloaded 2 games of 200mb + over wifi),whatsapp etc
> *Best battery backup of xperia L still date*





theserpent said:


> Xperia L has a bright future ahead





theserpent said:


> I din't find the touch bad at all


----------



## theserpent (Jul 14, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Too much experiment



Haaha! Agree 

And hey that was before the crappy 4.2.2 update


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 14, 2014)

im planning to buy it ..hopefully there isnt much rush tomorrow and iam able to book it..im glad its flipkart ...they have delivery to my place..
hoping to get my hands on it soon..


----------



## rish1 (Jul 14, 2014)

Xiaomi Service center list 

*images.fonearena.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/xiaomi-india-service-center-list.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Jul 14, 2014)

rish said:


> Xiaomi Service center list
> 
> *images.fonearena.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/xiaomi-india-service-center-list.jpg



broken image


----------



## rish1 (Jul 14, 2014)

theserpent said:


> broken image





not broken the address and phone numbers have been hidden i think but you can easily see how many centers will be there and in which cities


----------



## theserpent (Jul 14, 2014)

rish said:


> not broken the address and phone numbers have been hidden i think but you can easily see how many centers will be there and in which cities



Ah now its proper  
I'm sorry looks like it was a fault of airtel for not loading the image

- - - Updated - - -

Disappointed that they have service centers in smaller city's like faridabad and not Mangalore


----------



## rish1 (Jul 14, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Ah now its proper
> I'm sorry looks like it was a fault of airtel for not loading the image
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



only delhi and Bangalore has Exclusive Xiaomi service Center  .. rest all other service centers are multi brand service centers servicing other brands as well.. it will take time for them to set up but at least they have something from day 1


----------



## theserpent (Jul 14, 2014)

^Yes.
Do these service centers offer free pick ups from other city's?

- - - Updated - - -

Actually having retail outlets selling these phones are a must because big retailers will send our devices to the service center for us


----------



## saaransh9 (Jul 15, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Disappointed that they have service centers in smaller city's like faridabad and not Mangalore



faridabad isn't smallto compare it with mangalore it has 3 times more population n if u consider gurgaon big then it is bigger than gurgaon and has approx double the population of gurgaon.


and opening service centres is all about catering to more people and provide service


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 15, 2014)

*en.miui.com/forum.php?mod=attachment&aid=MTA3MjEwfDdkNmM3YzE5fDE0MDUzNzY0ODh8MHwyODEwOQ%3D%3D&nothumb=yes

*en.miui.com/forum.php?mod=attachment&aid=MTA3MjExfDhlZjYwYjJkfDE0MDUzNzY0ODh8MHwyODEwOQ%3D%3D&nothumb=yes

*en.miui.com/forum.php?mod=attachment&aid=MTA3MjEyfDI0YzllYmRmfDE0MDUzNzY0ODh8MHwyODEwOQ%3D%3D&nothumb=yes

more clear now i guess


----------



## rish1 (Jul 15, 2014)

^^  +1


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 15, 2014)

Seems like service center for Motorola and xiaomi is same in nagpur


----------



## kaz (Jul 15, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> Seems like service center for Motorola and xiaomi is same in nagpur



I call these collection centers...When their is a major problem they will send your phone to the head center, Delhi and B'lore here...


----------



## Nemes!s (Jul 15, 2014)

Today, only the registration will begin, the actual sell will start from 22nd july 12pm.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh boy, I've to restrain, restrain....restrain....


----------



## amjath (Jul 15, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Oh boy, I've to restrain myself, restrain....restrain....



how can you when its price is at 14000


----------



## sandynator (Jul 15, 2014)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]
Thanks for the list of service centres

Wow!! there is service centre just at a walkable distance from my home.. 

If Red MI1s arrives at right price then lumia 520 goes on sale....


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 15, 2014)

Mi 3 going on sale for Rs 13,999... Brilliant...!


----------



## sandynator (Jul 15, 2014)

Xiaomi MI3 @14k
Redmi 1s @ 7k
Redmi note @10k

Mi India


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 15, 2014)

1 week waiting period ..damn..they are gonna create an artificial demand now :/
registered now the wait


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 15, 2014)

It's up on Flipkart... @ 14K


----------



## SunE (Jul 15, 2014)

Great pricing. I watched the event's live stream and they did announce plans of bringing other stuff like the MiPad and MiTV 2 to India later. Looking forward to that.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 15, 2014)

wow .... they even reduced the price of Mi3 unbelievable.... feeling bad for other OEMs

Finally this will teach  HTC and Sony to stop Overpricing


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 15, 2014)

^ they'll never learn, Samsung never does and keeps launching trash after trash.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 15, 2014)

Not only Samsung dude, every ****ing gazillion dollar manufactures are same, I mean the so called 'premium' brands.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 15, 2014)

Ya just read 2 days back samsung launching 4 phones under 10k..
Most people will go crazy after seeing it...

It will be gr8 if they reduce prices of RedMi 1S & Note further


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 15, 2014)

Redmi 1s is like a better Moto G (hardware wise) and half its price. If they reduce the price even further, it'll kill entry level smartphone segment (win-win for everybody)


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 15, 2014)

> It will be gr8 if they reduce prices of RedMi 1S & Note further



People just tend to demand less and less cost at the cost of quality..  How exactly do you think they can reduce the cost after this ? Obviously they wil have to sacrifice in quality and doing so will make it no different than <GENERIC> China brand
IMO, i would be happy to pay 5 k more for no questions asked replacement warranty..


----------



## sandynator (Jul 15, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> People just tend to demand less and less cost at the cost of quality..  How exactly do you think they can reduce the cost after this ? Obviously they wil have to sacrifice in quality and doing so will make it no different than <GENERIC> China brand
> IMO, i would be happy to pay 5 k more for no questions asked replacement warranty..



You took it seriously bro....

Now bigger question in front of me is 
RedMi 1s OR Zenfone 5?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 15, 2014)

nah im just saying, thats like a general tendency.. I am very much happy that a company has launched a premium phone at such a low price, but from there how does it evolve ? to provide better after sales support right ?
AFAIK mi3 qualifies every bit to be a premium phone, if only someone assures me that for atleast a year this phone will work properly without any hassles at all, id instabuy it


----------



## rish1 (Jul 15, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ they'll never learn, Samsung never does and keeps launching trash after trash.



Samsung phones are trash maybe but they are very good Price wise of course talking about Tier 1 OEMs here... S5 was overpriced at launch but they quickly brought down the price to correct level.. if it had snapdragon instead of exynos it would have been a great phone despite Crappy design,touchwiz and gimmicks...

their main asset is Spamming with infinite models  with same specs and marketing it at decent prices
apart from this they are clueless what to do... even xolo management seems to make better decisions than samsung

that is in Mid- high end.. 

in low end under Rs 15,000 they don't know S*** , they are more clueless now after their sales dropping.. i can't believe who allowed them to launch a single core device for 7k like galaxy ace nxt.. 

Htc has always been king in Overpricing stuff ..
Sony was great last year .. this year they went full retard.. only Lg seems to be consistent with decent pricing.. not counting motorola here..


i still think xiaomi wont affect sales of Samsung,Sony,Lg,htc Much though due to offline availability +  brand Image + advertisements ...

But Mmx,Xolo,karbon,Motorola, can kiss goodbye to their sales..

Now their will be A great divide..  in 2 categories

Phones under 15k  and phones more than 15k

under 15k will belong to Xiaomi , Asus while more than 15k will belong to Sammy,Lg,sony,htc


----------



## kaz (Jul 15, 2014)

I am on convincing mode these days so that I get money from PoPs to get Mi3


----------



## SunE (Jul 15, 2014)

kaz said:


> I have on convincing mode these days so that I get money from PoPs to get Mi3



Good luck with that. I actually want to get one for my PoPs


----------



## kaz (Jul 15, 2014)

SunE said:


> Good luck with that. I actually want to get one for my PoPs



What? Chinese phone for PoPs? At least an iPhone 5C or 4s


----------



## amjath (Jul 15, 2014)

Common guys dont call yourself as geeks.we all know xaiomi is selling for low prices. Xiaomi want to enetr in indian market and they dont even have their own software division.

HTC, Sony , Samusng, Apple pose high price because they work on software updates for specific period, but in case of Xiaomi its not. 

After getting considerable market share xiaomi will increase teh price but not like sony etc


----------



## kaz (Jul 15, 2014)

amjath said:


> Common guys dont call yourself as geeks.we all know xaiomi is selling for low prices. Xiaomi want to enetr in indian market and they dont even have their own software division.
> 
> HTC, Sony , Samusng, Apple pose high price because they work on software updates for specific period, but in case of Xiaomi its not.
> 
> After getting considerable market share xiaomi will increase teh price but not like sony etc



Still 14k for that spec keeps me day dreaming...
And the Moto G killer is already out as Zenfone 5 but Xiaomi 1S will provide Moto G at 7k with 8mp camera and SD card slot...This is the company which should be the no.1 smartphone manufacturer.. 

- - - Updated - - -

At the end of the day people like me will be installing CM only and other mods may bring LG's and Samsung's features as well to the Mi3


----------



## amjath (Jul 15, 2014)

kaz said:


> Still 14k for that spec keeps me day dreaming...
> And the Moto G killer is already out as Zenfone 5 but Xiaomi 1S will provide Moto G at 7k with 8mp camera and SD card slot...This is the company which should be the no.1 smartphone manufacturer..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



thats highly doubtful.

The prices do make drool too, What I'm saying is xiaomi has a temporary reason for the low price, bashing other companies for price doesnt look good


----------



## theserpent (Jul 15, 2014)

They nailed the pricing


----------



## kaz (Jul 15, 2014)

amjath said:


> thats highly doubtful.
> 
> The prices do make drool too, What I'm saying is xiaomi has a temporary reason for the low price, bashing other companies for price doesnt look good



Actually Mi3 is 7-8 months old so the price has came down now...Mi4 is releasing this month...
And there is the deadly OnePlus One with Snapdragon 801 @299$


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 15, 2014)

When I read the specs ..everything seems okay ...but then when I saw the chipset being offered at 15k...I was like wut ?!!

I could have swapped my optimus g with this phone but I really dont know how good they are with software part.
I need a damn stable phone , LG is good with that.


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 15, 2014)

kaz said:


> At the end of the day people like me will be installing CM only and other mods may bring LG's and Samsung's features as well to the Mi3



you do know that the developer support for Xiaomi phones inside xda is almost nil...its ZERO for mi3 but i think there is some for mi2s,

they havent released kernel sources for Mi3 so dont expect any custom roms for mi3 unless  phone gets into hands of some good developer,who can reverse engineer stuff..
Xda mods dont really like the MIUI for couple of reasons..which is why you dont see anymore MIUI based roms there..

So all those who plan to tinker with the phone..i think its pretty safe to say that's not gonna happen 
Will probably be stuck with the iphonish UI for a while
They might release the kernel after mi4 is released though..thats the only hope..and then some developers can take over..

the phone is at 4.4.2 now..future updates and releases android L support etc are not yet known


----------



## Dastan (Jul 15, 2014)

Heard Msm8974 was the soc whith which they sold in china and here its Msm8274.  Anyone know what's the difference ? Is it just Modem?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2014)

Dastan said:


> Heard Msm8974 was the soc whith which they sold in china and here its Msm8274.  Anyone know what's the difference ? Is it just Modem?



nope..its the same chip set version every region

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> Common guys dont call yourself as geeks.we all know xaiomi is selling for low prices. Xiaomi want to enetr in indian market and *they dont even have their own software division.*
> 
> HTC, Sony , Samusng, Apple pose high price because they work on software updates for specific period, *but in case of Xiaomi its not*.



Kidding right...MIUI release updates much more than HTC, SONY, LG etc....
just check their ported ROMS lists (whooping list of other brands there)

and there tagline
"_Rain or shine, MIUI updates weekly
MIUI evolves with our user feedback_"


----------



## Dastan (Jul 15, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> nope..its the same chip set version every region



Ok thanks for clarifying


----------



## amjath (Jul 15, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> nope..its the same chip set version every region
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I meant xaiomi not miui, like Samsung,HTC does


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2014)

amjath said:


> I meant xaiomi not miui, like Samsung,HTC does



how does it matter?
its the same company
Xiaomi Inc is the corporation
MIUI is there OS
Mi3 is one of the smartphone


----------



## amjath (Jul 15, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> how does it matter?
> its the same company
> MI is the corporation
> MIUI is there OS
> XiaoMi is one of the smartphone


Since they support more device I thought, its not theirs

I take back all my words


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 15, 2014)

any chance for cyanogenmod on this ? its a global phone after all, and its chipset doesnt have locked kernel like mediatek crap ?


----------



## theserpent (Jul 15, 2014)

^nop  Mi doesn't release kernel sources


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 15, 2014)

All good but that 16GB = 12GB storage is the only downer. Great Chip inside and then three games like RR3 MC4 Gangster Vegas or Asphalt or the likes will eat up around 6 GB and music around 2 GB atleast and then photos and etc etc, but then at that price I should be in hell for complaining!!!!! 

Any news on the audio chip of the Mi3 guys?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 15, 2014)

^ Comes with USB OTG support for expanding storage


----------



## mrinmoy (Jul 15, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ they'll never learn, Samsung never does and keeps launching trash after trash.


Because surprisingly those trashes sells like hotcakes. Dont know how.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 15, 2014)

mrinmoy said:


> Because surprising those trashes sells like hotcakes. Dont know how.



Its because n00bs, who have almost zero knowledge about that trash and how much of a crap its SoC is, keep buying it just for the huge screen.


----------



## kaz (Jul 15, 2014)

Rooting this device is the easiest 
Xiaomi earns most of its money from its paid softwares likes themes...


----------



## SunE (Jul 15, 2014)

kaz said:


> What? Chinese phone for PoPs? At least an iPhone 5C or 4s



LOL he doesn't like iPhones. Too small of a screen plus some basic features are missing(not trying to start a debate here, I own an iPad 4 and love it ). He's currently using a Grand and it's running good but I wanted something new for him. Was considering the HTC Desire 816 for him but after all these Xiaomi and ASUS phones launched I'm totally confused what to buy 



amjath said:


> Common guys dont call yourself as geeks.we all know xaiomi is selling for low prices. Xiaomi want to enetr in indian market and they dont even have their own software division.
> 
> HTC, Sony , Samusng, Apple pose high price because they work on software updates for specific period, but in case of Xiaomi its not.
> 
> After getting considerable market share xiaomi will increase teh price but not like sony etc



Xiaomi are the makers of MIUI ROM which is available for a lot of phones, is updated weekly and is highly customizable. Plus the reason for no support from XDA is probably the fact that the phone is not that widely available. But India has a lot of talented developers. I'm sure they'll come up with something.


----------



## kaz (Jul 15, 2014)

Why everyone is so stressing on the fact that kernel source is not available...LG never released Kernel Source for my Optimus One and was officially stuck at GB...We got CM9(ICS) which was better than LG's own GB and now I'm running CM11(KitKat) just after 1-2months of it being launched 
Even filing a petition didn't work because Qualcomm showed no interest in making some libs (library files) public...

*All a phone need is a great developer....*


----------



## amjath (Jul 15, 2014)

I almost decide to sell my s2 but i might skip this for mi4 because of no external sd card


----------



## SunE (Jul 15, 2014)

amjath said:


> I almost decide to sell my s2 but i might skip this for mi4 because of no external sd card



Mi4 won't be coming anytime soon. Maybe by Diwali. At least that's what I could make out from the press conference.


----------



## kaz (Jul 15, 2014)

amjath said:


> I almost decide to sell my s2 but i might skip this for mi4 because of no external sd card



Then there will be ARMv8 devices to wait for 

- - - Updated - - -

*** New Device Forum Requests *** - Page 1482 - XDA Forum


----------



## rish1 (Jul 16, 2014)

kaz said:


> Then there will be ARMv8 devices to wait for
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *** New Device Forum Requests *** - Page 1482 - XDA Forum



they are already here..  lenovo even launched 1 15 days back , samsung models showed up on benchmarks .. launch is a mere 15 days away


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 16, 2014)

rish said:


> they are already here..  lenovo even launched 1 15 days back , *samsung models *showed up on benchmarks .. launch is a mere 15 days away



Those may not even get launched here just like Snapdragon versions never do. 

and that Lenovo one may get over shadowed due to qHD screen, only 1 GB ram (source: Lenovo A805e with 5.5-inch display, Snapdragon 410 SoC unveiled ) and Mi3/Mi4 launch.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 16, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Those may not even get launched here just like Snapdragon versions never do.
> 
> and that Lenovo one may get over shadowed due to qHD screen, only 1 GB ram (source: Lenovo A805e with 5.5-inch display, Snapdragon 410 SoC unveiled ) and Mi3/Mi4 launch.



i meant to say phones sporting Sd 410 have started appearing  meaning other Sd 410  phones should be launching soon.. didn't mean to say they were better phones


----------



## kaz (Jul 16, 2014)

rish said:


> they are already here..  lenovo even launched 1 15 days back , samsung models showed up on benchmarks .. launch is a mere 15 days away



That Lenovo one is crappy just look at its screen specs and you wont further go down the specs 

- - - Updated - - -



rish said:


> i meant to say phones sporting Sd 410 have started appearing  meaning other Sd 410  phones should be launching soon.. didn't mean to say they were better phones



Hopefully by year's end...That's why I said when Mi4 will be here ARMv8 devices would be more appealing...Xiaomi might use that in Redmi 2s


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 16, 2014)

HCL Touch a third party third class after sales support for the Xiaomi, horrible mistake. I had harrowing time dealing with my Lenovo smart phone and HCL and Lenovo. Neither has clue as to what is happening. Im still going through it, if things dosnt sort out ,its over a month now of lies and deceit ,Ill move court,yes guys its that bad! Never ever buy a Lenovo smartphone unless they open up their direct after sales support. Sadly Xiaomi has done the same mistake. Ill rather buy a low specd hTC Desire 816 or Sony Xperia  or even a hTC 616 rather than a high speccd smartphone with third class after sales support being handed out to third rate third partry ASS as HCL Touch.


----------



## kaz (Jul 16, 2014)

In most such cases the phone is handed to the main Service Center, which is IMO operated by the company...


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 16, 2014)

Its the communication and co-ordination between the two that creates the problem. A direct ASS cant be compensated or compared with a third party. 

And you are wrong in certain aspects. Its not only hand over median, eg HCL Touch actually carry out repairs on site on behalf of Lenovo.  Xiaomi have accepted the same Modus Operandi!


----------



## ranadive (Jul 16, 2014)

What kind of screen does it have Corning Gorilla glass 2/3 or sapphire glass? Also does it support other storage via USB (OTP Cable)?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2014)

ranadive said:


> What kind of screen does it have Corning Gorilla glass 2/3 or sapphire glass? *Also does it support other storage via USB (OTP Cable)*?


just read the specs posted by OP carefully
there is no info of glass technology.

the bundled earphones are not crappy as far I'm concerned


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 16, 2014)

there is no bundled headphones as far as i have read...
you will have to buy the mipiston headhphones which is quite a looker and seems good too

have seen mentioned at different places the screen as gorilla glass 3..
*www.facebook.com/xiaomichina/posts/613102325392031 xiaomi official page

it would be a good idea to read the thread before posting !!!..mentioned already it has USB-OTG



> All a phone need is a great developer....


this isnt as easy it sounds
im still using Galaxy SL the effort the community took to get a working cyanogen mod was tremendous..and nowcurrently running 4.4.4 ,its good,but not perfect.. but to reach this point it took almost 3 years and samsung/TI never released sources for this phone..the lucky break came when Optimus black released theirs..and couple of developers who contributed something along the way


----------



## theserpent (Jul 16, 2014)

No doubt this phone is good,But no matter what with time you will get bored with MiUi and you probably won't get the taste of android L too which will surely be better than MiUi.
Also give it some time wait for 2-3 months, still peope face problems with this phone get to know about the service and then probably get this phone.
Motorolla might even release a moto g2 etc which will be better than this.
On the other hand,Android One would release in about 3 months.


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jul 16, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Motorolla might even release a moto g2 etc which will be better than this.
> On the other hand,Android One would release in about 3 months.



And Mi4 also...I am hoping that by the time they release it in India, their ASS will get better or the initial reviews atleast will clear the image of their quality of service.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 16, 2014)

my fingers are crossed for this mobile.... lets see the durability of the product and how well it's able to handle the hot , humid and dusty climate of the country...
BTW is anyone here planning to buy this moblie??


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm cursing myself for buying Xperia SP. Should I sell it for the MI3?
I would like some future proofing, i.e. chipset that can handle new apps and multitasking for more than a year, and camera with image stabilization.
The raw specs are so mouth watering but how is the actual experience of using it? My Xperia SP has been smooth and flawless so far.


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jul 17, 2014)

Chetan1991 said:


> I'm cursing myself for buying Xperia SP. Should I sell it for the MI3?
> I would like some future proofing, i.e. chipset that can handle new apps and multitasking for more than a year, and camera with image stabilization.
> The raw specs are so mouth watering but how is the actual experience of using it? My Xperia SP has been smooth and flawless so far.



For that you will have to learn some mandarin and head over to some chinese forum!


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 17, 2014)

Or maybe just wait for people to buy the phone and post reviews. BTW how is resale value of Xperia mobiles? Mine is brand new but no warranty.


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2014)

lol, this phone seems to have better specs than my Nexus 5?? Seems a good phone for the price.


----------



## Vipin-Couponhaat (Jul 17, 2014)

Getting ready for purchasing myself an Mi 3 as soon as I can 

Getting really tired of these expensive phones that always get some kind of a problem after the first year.


----------



## sushovan (Jul 17, 2014)

Xiaomi doesn't release kernel sources,  so development for Mi3 is practically nill in case of Aftermarket roms like CM, Omni, Paranoid etc.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 17, 2014)

Chetan1991 said:


> Or maybe just wait for people to buy the phone and post reviews. BTW how is resale value of Xperia mobiles? Mine is brand new but no warranty.



I'm getting 11k for X.L NO WARRANTY as per Ouikr

- - - Updated - - -

XDA Will not support MI3 no matter what (Atleast that's what itlooks like)




> That is not how the GPL laws work. There is no more or less or when they are ready to update to a new device. As long as they follow this and not follow the gpl laws like everyone else then I am sorry to say that it will most likely not happen. This company has enough issues with the Dev community as is. They should be posting all the kernel source "unedited" and with the proper authorship still intact.


 VIA  zelendel moderator @ XDA 

Check the device forum requests in xda for more


----------



## $hadow (Jul 17, 2014)

XDA will surely not support if they could they would have already done that.


----------



## sushovan (Jul 17, 2014)

Xiaomi Mi3 Will suffer the same fate as the Gionee E7,  both being incredible phones but falling flat on development area simply due to their manufacturers refusing to release sources. Although Xiaomi still has the upper hand on Pricing though.


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 17, 2014)

hugo barrera has replied to someone's query on facebook regarding Android L he has said that they will get it to eventually..so we can assume  android L is in the pipeline

DiD anyone get the priority pass?
i guess i was late to join the facebook page :/

EDIT
on Another note i have not seen the touch screen listed as gorilla glass 3 in any official listing..
there is no mention of it on gsm arena or even in tech spec section and on flipkart listing nor in the corning glass website...
 the places where it is mentioned as the same are mainly reviews and that fb link i posted earlier

that is a bit of worry :/


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 18, 2014)

^
Xiaomi MI-3 hands-on - GSMArena Blog



> The Xiaomi MI-3 follows the current Android trend with a 5″ 1080p screen, which is protected by *Gorilla Glass*. Xiaomi uses IPS displays from Sharp or LG and the capacitive sensor can detect touches through gloves. Below the screen are three capacitive keys – Menu, Home and Back – but again, Xiaomi uses a custom software that’s optimized for this setup.



the lower end Redmi 1S got gorilla glass, so why won't they use it too on their flagship?


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 18, 2014)

On their product page it doesnt mention Gorilla Glass be it the Chinese, MY, SNG, PH, HK, IN! So most of what floats on the internet is an assumption, as other flagships have, so too does this one! Again I'm speculating


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 18, 2014)

abracadabra said:


> On their product page it doesnt mention Gorilla Glass be it the Chinese, MY, SNG, PH, HK, IN! So most of what floats on the internet is an assumption, as other flagships have, so too does this one! Again I'm speculating



Corning Gorilla glass is a brand... Just a brand that sells alkali-aluminosilicate sheet toughened glass... Anyone can make that glass... iPhones don't use Gorilla glass... they have their own suppliers making similar glass.


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 18, 2014)

[MENTION=112667]AndroidFan[/MENTION], Do you even realise what you wrote?

I'm aware what Corning Gorilla Glass is! What my point was that Xiaomi MI3 does not feature a corning gorilla glass display and far from any official word on that! Its not mentioned on their websites where ever they have released their phone till date! So Corning is not the manufacturer for MI3 its some other OEM!


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 18, 2014)

Gorilla glass , Dragontail(used in xperia and in mi2) etc are all super strong glass perhaps the way they make it strong might differ...iphone uses their own i think
if someone else makes it then thats...it..i dont really think its something to fret over too much
..its a good thing if we have it.if not.get a tempered glass protector that should take care of it for everyone


----------



## kartikoli (Jul 19, 2014)

More I see this news my desire increases but only one important feature (dual Sim) is holding me back.


----------



## rajiv_2014 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi, can anyone please tell when will Xiaomi start selling Redmi 1S and Redmi note in India? will they do in August? or later?
I plan to buy one of them ...
Thanks


----------



## SunE (Jul 19, 2014)

According to Hugo Barra during the launch event, the 1S is coming in early August and the Note in late August but these are tentative dates.


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 19, 2014)

Google Trends

check out the trends !!!


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Jul 21, 2014)

Apparently, some previous owners aren't impressed

[Discussion] Disappointed....| MIUI

But if they offer reasonable ASS just like they reasonably priced the MI3, then the lack of a developer support will somewhat get overlooked IMHO

EDIT: The discussion mostly refers to bugs in *Developer* MIUI ROM, not the *Stable* ROM. Hope this further helps in making a buying decision.


----------



## kaz (Jul 21, 2014)

The VP of Xiaomi told that in China they guarantee 1hour service to resolve issues and they are looking forward to bring such experience in India...


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 21, 2014)

guys, where is it out in India, whenever i try from flipkart, it asks to register, and so i did...next???


----------



## amjath (Jul 21, 2014)

^wait till tomo


----------



## SunE (Jul 21, 2014)

You have time to register till midnight today. You can buy tomorrow when the sale starts at noon. Apparently flipkart did this kind of thing so they can estimate how much traffic the site will get and prepare for it so it doesn't crash like when moto g,e launched.

- - - Updated - - -

OMG it's available now! I just ordered one 

*www.flipkart.com/mi3/p/itmdxsvrrerjhztf?pid=MOBDXSVH7HHHNK8J&otracker=from-search&srno=t_1&query=mi3&ref=575fee56-88eb-4c79-8287-6e425fa5f6cf


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 21, 2014)

you in the priority???
 list i cant seem to order..no buy option


----------



## SunE (Jul 21, 2014)

Yes I received the 3 months First subscription when it was launched. I also have 50% off for renewal because of student account 

Maybe it is for First subscribers only. I had received a SMS saying the 1st 1000 First subscribers to register will get a sure chance of buying. I was watching the live stream of the launch presentation and I registered for it almost as soon as they showed the flipkart page in the presentation.


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 21, 2014)

hmm yeah me too registered the moment they made it available...but i dont have flipkart first.
probably thats why


----------



## SunE (Jul 21, 2014)

Maybe. I also saw on the MI forums that those who had liked MI India's FB page were also eligible to buy today but tat had to be redeemed on 17-18th July.

Probably it's available today only for First subscribers and MI India fans. General sale starts tomorrow. 

Also after ordering the product, the product page now says that I have to register to buy the product but when I hit the register now button it says that I'm already registered. So I'm guessing it's probably limited to 1 per account.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2014)

^^what is the delivery date?
do post reviews once received


----------



## Gollum (Jul 21, 2014)

yeh kahan pe milega? just take me money already!!!


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 21, 2014)

First 1000 Flipkart First customers who registered for the product is eligible to buy today


----------



## 123hero (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi all,
.
I am buying the Xiaomi Mi 3 and would like to know the following points about it .
.
1.  i read somewhere that the Indian version of the phone is only WCDMA ? So do i require a new sim card since i have a GSM (normal) sim connection from Vodafone .
2. Are the service centres Xiaomi Exclusive or is it a general shop wherein they repair other mobiles ?
3. Does the phone have direct access to playstore since the chinese versions dont have it 
4. WHat are the chances of the phone Conking off ? I know the materials and the equipment used is branded but still for a safer side would the Xiaomi be in tatters after a few months of usage or will it last me atleast an year ?
5. DOes it ship with JB based MIUI or the Kitkat based MIUI ? Has the company promised some updates ?
6. Who would be seeling it on flipkart ? Flipkart itself or some seller like WS Retail ?
Thanks,
123Hero


----------



## amjath (Jul 21, 2014)

123hero said:


> Hi all,
> .
> I am buying the Xiaomi Mi 3 and would like to know the following points about it .
> .
> ...



1. No new sim needed
2. no shop repair lol
3. playstore access yes
4. easily until and unless you get a defective
5. kitkat
6. dont know

- - - Updated - - -

[strike]update: huge traffic in flipkart[/strike]


----------



## 123hero (Jul 21, 2014)

amjath said:


> 2. no shop repair lol
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> [strike]update: huge traffic in flipkart[/strike]


 could nt exactly get u here 
Thanks a lot


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 21, 2014)

123hero said:


> could nt exactly get u here
> Thanks a lot



There will be service centre for xiaomi .
List of service centres ( thanks to  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION])


Spoiler



*en.miui.com/forum.php?mod=attachment&aid=MTA3MjEwfDdkNmM3YzE5fDE0MDUzNzY0ODh8MHwyODEwOQ%3D%3D¬humb=yes

*en.miui.com/forum.php?mod=attachment&aid=MTA3MjExfDhlZjYwYjJkfDE0MDUzNzY0ODh8MHwyODEwOQ%3D%3D¬humb=yes

*en.miui.com/forum.php?mod=attachment&aid=MTA3MjEyfDI0YzllYmRmfDE0MDUzNzY0ODh8MHwyODEwOQ%3D%3D¬humb=yes


----------



## amjath (Jul 21, 2014)

123hero said:


> could nt exactly get u here
> Thanks a lot



Its not shop repair, either excluisve service center or shared service centers


----------



## SunE (Jul 21, 2014)

[MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION] I'll receive it tomorrow. I'll try and post a mini-review kinda thing if possible.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 21, 2014)

123hero said:


> Hi all,
> .
> I am buying the Xiaomi Mi 3 and would like to know the following points about it .
> .
> ...




6. Flipkart itself under their own seller WS Retail!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2014)

Xiaomi Mi3S 

Xiaomi Mi3S makes appearance at GFXBench, specs showed - Android Community


----------



## kaz (Jul 21, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> 6. Flipkart itself under their own seller WS Retail!!!



WS Retail is no longer owned by FK...

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> Xiaomi Mi3S
> 
> Xiaomi Mi3S makes appearance at GFXBench, specs showed - Android Community



I will wait for this one


----------



## SunE (Jul 21, 2014)

kaz said:


> WS Retail is no longer owned by FK...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Really? WS not owned by fk? Any link to the source?

You'll be waiting for quite some time I suppose


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2014)

Hmm..there is another contender to be launched in India

ZTE Nubia Z7 Max (expected to be around 27k)


----------



## kaz (Jul 21, 2014)

SunE said:


> Really? WS not owned by fk? Any link to the source?


What could be the reasons behind Flipkart selling WS retail to Rajeev Kuchhal? - Quora



> You'll be waiting for quite some time I suppose


Bought camera 6months back now PoPs gives no money


----------



## amjath (Jul 21, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Xiaomi Mi3S
> 
> Xiaomi Mi3S makes appearance at GFXBench, specs showed - Android Community



This phone is perfect between Mi3 and Mi4 which is to be launched


----------



## kaz (Jul 21, 2014)

amjath said:


> This phone is perfect between Mi3 and Mi4 which is to be launched



Mi3s and Mi4 can be the same for now 
Rumors where there about the new Xiaomi phone to be launched...It would be Mi3s only and not Mi4


----------



## amjath (Jul 21, 2014)

kaz said:


> Mi3s and Mi4 can be the same for now
> Rumors where there about the new Xiaomi phone to be launched...It would be Mi3s only and not Mi4



Mi4 has QHD display according to rumors


----------



## kaz (Jul 21, 2014)

amjath said:


> Mi4 has QHD display according to rumors



They have a new launch tomorrow?


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Jul 21, 2014)

123hero said:


> Hi all,
> .
> I am buying the Xiaomi Mi 3 and would like to know the following points about it .
> .
> ...



2. Most probably its a service centre in partnership with other companies, like HCL for example
3. Chinese authorities don't allow Google services but its not a problem here in India
4. That cannot be determined too early but my only concern is that repairability score of a device should be high so that simple procedures like battery replacement should be quick and risk-free. Those sealed batteries are always a problem unless servicing is good enough
5. This guy here has a KK based MIUI so I'm guessing they've moved on to 4.4



Spoiler







6. There is almost always some seller involved but, that will soon be revealed by early customers

What is bothersome is that even in the review above, the guy surprisingly mentions that there are random crashes but casually believes that the dev team would take care of it. I just hope they don't turn this into another *LG Optimus 2X* and the Indian version turns out just fine


----------



## ZTR (Jul 21, 2014)

Review by Digit:

Xiaomi Mi3 Review | Digit.in


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 21, 2014)

^for the author 

the screen is FHD and os version is 4.4

The author mentions lack of microSD card slot as a con but forgets to mention USB-OTG support in Pros.


----------



## saaransh9 (Jul 22, 2014)

123hero said:


> Hi all,
> .
> I am buying the Xiaomi Mi 3 and would like to know the following points about it .
> .
> ...



1. no your vodafone sim will work fine 
2.there are only 2 xiaomi exclusive service centres one in delhi n the other in banglore


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Jul 22, 2014)

Xiaomi Mi3 Review | Digit.in

*Cons*
Phone heats up quite easily and freezes
Too many call drops
...

They better fix it ASAP. Core functions shouldn't get in the way. As already mentioned, the MIUI forum is full of bug reports. The good in all this is, that not everybody will get to buy.

Xiaomi Mi 3 scores 100,000 registrations in India|GSMArena

Good Luck to those wishing to buy


----------



## amjath (Jul 22, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^for the author
> 
> the screen is FHD and os version is 4.4
> 
> The author mentions lack of microSD card slot as a con but forgets to mention USB-OTG support in Pros.


Author is right. Otg is mainstream can't be mentioned in pros and country like India, no SD card slot is a con.

Edit: impressive battery life


----------



## kaz (Jul 22, 2014)

Xiaomi wearables on its way


----------



## AustinDJudge (Jul 22, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2014)

Xiaomi Antutu benchmarks better than LG G2


----------



## SunE (Jul 22, 2014)

So did anyone manage to get one? Flipkart page seems to be down so I'm guessing it's sold out.


----------



## Minion (Jul 22, 2014)

Esoteric Eric said:


> Xiaomi Mi3 Review | Digit.in
> 
> *Cons*
> Phone heats up quite easily and freezes
> ...



He was playing games while charging which is not recommended That will cause even a 50k phone to overheat and freeze.


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 22, 2014)

NOpe not sold out yet..but page is crashing like hell..cant buy now >_< crashed transaction page and now dont have balance in bank..they have to credit it back..man..wat a day..told my cousin at banglore to try..last hope


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 22, 2014)

Bought mine......got order ID from Flipkart too...aaahhhh relief! 

Now time to get the case and screen guard.


----------



## KayKashyap (Jul 22, 2014)

Poor Flipkart xD

already xiaomi has got 2 single stars


----------



## Naveen.S (Jul 22, 2014)

Xiaomi Mi4 announced !

Qualcomm Snapdragon 801 quad-core 2.5GHz processor, 3GB LP-DDR3 RAM, 16/64GB eMMC 5.0, 5-inch 1080p Sharp / JDI OGS full lamination display, 13MP rear and 8MP front Sony stacked CMOS camera, 3080 mAh Lithium-ion polymer battery.


----------



## SunE (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm glad to have ordered the Mi3 and not have waited for the Mi4. Mi4 simply isn't anything spectacular compared to the Mi3. It's pretty much like every other manufacturer's update so far.


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 22, 2014)

is it launched on flipkart? the site is showing too much load errors :[


----------



## SunE (Jul 22, 2014)

anikkket said:


> is it launched on flipkart? the site is showing too much load errors :[



Yes it has launched and it's already sold out. I was able to order mine yesterday because of First subscription.


----------



## bgeing (Jul 22, 2014)

Its showing out of stock now !!!


----------



## kaz (Jul 22, 2014)

Naveen.S said:


> Xiaomi Mi4 announced !
> 
> Qualcomm Snapdragon 801 quad-core 2.5GHz processor, 3GB LP-DDR3 RAM, 16/64GB eMMC 5.0, 5-inch 1080p Sharp / JDI OGS full lamination display, 13MP rear and 8MP front Sony stacked CMOS camera, 3080 mAh Lithium-ion polymer battery.



Not 1080p its Quad HD...Looks sexy


Spoiler



*images.fonearena.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/Xiaomi-Mi4-leak1.jpg


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 22, 2014)

OH damnnn..my order got confirmed!!!! flipkart actually showed failed transaction !!!!!!! now i might have two..waiting for my cousin to call now !!! his also got stuck at payment gateway ...if i end up with two anyone from here want?? ill sell it at same price.. !!


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 22, 2014)

I think MI3 looks prettier ,the one on top honestly looks like a Asus Zenphone, which though not bad but aint cool either like the Mi3. Mi4 gonna take some time to come here.


Just checked.....
Wow my assured delivery date is 26th July....... \m/.......


----------



## kaz (Jul 22, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> OH damnnn..my order got confirmed!!!! flipkart actually showed failed transaction !!!!!!! now i might have two..waiting for my cousin to call now !!! his also got stuck at payment gateway ...if i end up with two anyone from here want?? ill sell it at same price.. !!



Cancel one


----------



## SunE (Jul 22, 2014)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] It is indeed a 5" 1080p display and not QHD.

*en.miui.com/thread-29338-1-1.html
 [MENTION=107549]kamikaz[/MENTION] Congrats! If you get two try selling it off at a higher price on eBay if you wanna make some cash or ask your brother to keep it for himself. I'm sure he won't be disappointed


----------



## kaz (Jul 22, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> I think MI3 looks prettier ,the one on top honestly looks like a Asus Zenphone, which though not bad but aint cool either like the Mi3. Mi4 gonna take some time to come here.



I think now that they are already in the Indian market Mi4 won't be much delayed..

- - - Updated - - -



SunE said:


> [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] It is indeed a 5" 1080p display and not QHD.
> 
> Xiaomi Mi 4: Specs, Features, Pictures, Price, Unboxing and Reviews (Updating) - Xiaomi Mi 4 - MIUI Official Community



Oooh!!!! I read that on some site 
Thanks for the official link


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 22, 2014)

I now regret buying Moto G three months back. I really should have waited


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 22, 2014)

MI3 is any day better for the moment, anyways MI4 will take six to seven months for launch here!


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 22, 2014)

Nah brother already has a Note 3, he is a techie .. money from his account got deducted ,,yet to recieve any update
and yeah mi4 should have been named mi3s its just a slight upgrade imo..but i think ergonomics wise it fits well..reminds me of S2 infact..
they havent mentioned the snapdragon number..they messed up when they announced mi3 funny thing though 8274AB is listed under 801 in wikipedia !!!
Snapdragon (system on chip) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Now eagerly waiting for the phone to reach..
and flipkart  have started registration for next week now..!!

here is the picture showing the review...


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 22, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> I now regret buying Moto G three months back. I really should have waited



Dont regret, they come and go! Life has to move on! You have an added advantage of good updates to "L"... So its going to be now wait and watch!


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 22, 2014)

abracadabra said:


> Dont regret, they come and go! Life has to move on! You have an added advantage of good updates to "L"... So its going to be now wait and watch!


Agreed. Good Dev support is also a plus for moto. But it will be a while when I root my phone.


----------



## SunE (Jul 22, 2014)

The mobile phone game has to be regret free. It's like the stock market. You'll get what you deserve. No more, no less 

- - - Updated - - -

Oh and even CPU-Z lists the the chip on Mi3 as SD801 if you see it in any review video.


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 22, 2014)

Even Wiki says its a 801 Chip, but Qualcomm says its a SD800 variant!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2014)

when u guys receive your order do confirm the chipset of Mi3

btw journey of steel video of Mi4 is awesome


----------



## kaz (Jul 22, 2014)

zangetsu said:


> btw journey of steel video of mi4 is awesome



link


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 22, 2014)

kaz said:


> Cancel one



finally I have also booked my Mi3 today (with my own hard earned money ^_^) at 12:06 PM.. as I was A Flipkart First Customer.. 

Will be receiving it tomorrow.... feeling excited... now need to get rid of my Galaxy S Advance... any buyers ?


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 22, 2014)

@kaz 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9Z3WsNZveI


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 22, 2014)

Xiaomi's latest phone gets a steel frame, IR blaster and top specs for just $320

*check that camera f1.8 !!! *
SAE 304 stainless steel, to be exact -- to the phone's frame, which is sandwiched between a flat 5-inch 1080p screen and a swappable, slightly curved plastic back cover. The internal specs are as you'd expect: 2.5GHz quad-core Snapdragon 801 SoC, 3GB of RAM, 16GB/64GB of internal storage, 13MP f/1.8 main camera, 8MP selfie camera, LTE radio (at last), 802.11ac WiFi plus a 3,080mAh battery. As a bonus, you also get an infrared transmitter to play with the TV (which Xiaomi also sells). As usual, the Mi 4 will be very affordable: Just CN¥1,999 or about $320 for the 16GB version, and CN¥2,499 or about $400 for the 64GB version (both off-contract, of course).

139.2mm tall and 8.9mm thick and 67.5mm-wide body

The Mi 4 will be available for pre-ordering in China as early as July 29th, and you'll also be able to pick up one of the many back covers to suit your taste -- be it bamboo, wood, leather, cloth or even stone textures. On top of that, you can add CN¥99 or about $16 for an annual insurance for broken screen plus accidental liquid damage. Sadly, Xiaomi reps told me that there's no info regarding the phone's global availability just yet


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2014)

i would expect Mi4 in India 
16GB: 15k
64GB: 18k


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Jul 22, 2014)

One can dream.

A $100 bump(₹6000) seems fine with me. As long as the upgrade is worth it (looking for Adreno 420)


----------



## SunE (Jul 22, 2014)

[MENTION=107549]kamikaz[/MENTION] Even I saw that review. Got me a little worried but then again that's just one guy on flipkart whereas many of the professional reviewers across the globe haven't found any problem with it. I'll be receiving mine any moment now. I'll update once I get it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2014)

SunE said:


> I'm glad to have ordered the Mi3 and not have waited for the Mi4. Mi4 simply isn't anything spectacular compared to the Mi3. It's pretty much like every other manufacturer's update so far.


u have N5 and still buying Mi3


----------



## SunE (Jul 22, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> u have N5 and still buying Mi3



It's actually a bit better than my N5 hardware-wise though. Anyways I bought it for my dad. I was going to buy him a HTC Desire 816 but you know how we techies are


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Jul 22, 2014)

A quick review would be great. I already registered for the next batch. Waiting for feedback as the Flipkart page doesn't have a single feedback. A bug free stable performance would determine further sales. This isn't like Moto G where the source code was out so that folks over at XDA could fix problems. All depends on the MIUI team


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 22, 2014)

SunE said:


> So did anyone manage to get one? Flipkart page seems to be down so I'm guessing it's sold out.



I have ordered today for myself... will receive it tomorrow.... if ppl want i can record an unboxing and a short review of the same.... let me know...


----------



## kaz (Jul 22, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> i would expect Mi4 in India
> 16GB: 15k
> 64GB: 18k



No way bro
I guess it would be 20k for 16gb variant


----------



## amjath (Jul 22, 2014)

^16.5k is justified for 16gig


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 22, 2014)

SunE said:


> It's actually a bit better than my N5 hardware-wise though. Anyways I bought it for my dad. I was going to buy him a HTC Desire 816 but you know how we techies are



Ditto, I was about to get a HTC 816 but the ass of HTC is horrific and I went with Mi3. Lenovo ASS is good by the way my previous phone conked off and they refunded my entire amount as it was not repairable. Really great service by Lenovo though they took a month for the refund. The delay was due to HCL Touch their ASS for Kolkata.All an all fell in love with Lenovo.


----------



## SunE (Jul 22, 2014)

Received my phone. It's a beauty. Everything seems to be working good for now. Just set up a few basic things and put it on charge. Will update more later.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2014)

review from tech2

Xiaomi Mi 3 review: Blows away the competition with a complete package - Tech2

_"What’s brilliant is that the phone charges very quickly. In about 30 minutes, we went from 0 to 40 percent, which is a boon if you are constantly pulling down cellular data, on the move"_

- - - Updated - - -



SunE said:


> Received my phone. It's a beauty. Everything seems to be working good for now. Just set up a few basic things and put it on charge. Will update more later.



Congo..do post a short review and pics


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 22, 2014)

SunE said:


> Received my phone. It's a beauty. Everything seems to be working good for now. Just set up a few basic things and put it on charge. Will update more later.



Congrats!


----------



## SunE (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks guys. Will post pics at night. I've kept it away for now since it's a gift for my dad.


----------



## vishald (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes, please review it and let us know.


----------



## hardyhacker007 (Jul 22, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> *www.troll.me/images/paulygrenades/unbelievable-thumb.jpg
> Fantastic Pricing !!!
> 
> Hopefully, they have good service centres across the country.  *fingers crossed*



Here is the service center list

*images.fonearena.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/xiaomi-india-service-center-list-1.jpg

When Xiaomi Redmi Note will release and will be available in local market.


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 22, 2014)

Hmm my order is still at the point where it says confirmed by seller..though flipkart first ..i suppose being in kerala they might be shipping late only..read in facebook page some had their orders cancelled !!

Mi india just posted on their facebook page that all units shipped to INDIA have Gorilla Glass 3...
thats a bonus now !! 



Spoiler



*www.facebook.com/1495988390615727/...828.1495988390615727/1514497242098175/?type=1



on another note here is info regarding the new mi4 camera
Xiaomi Mi 4 camera spotlight: one of the first with Sony?s new 13-megapixel IMX214 sensor, demo images show it off

AND One Plus one finally mentions India..planning to launch !!
*forums.oneplus.net/threads/baby-steps.63344/


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 22, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Hmm my order is still at the point where it says confirmed by seller..though flipkart first ..i suppose being in kerala they might be shipping late only..read in facebook page some had their orders cancelled !!
> 
> Mi india just posted on their facebook page that all units shipped to INDIA have Gorilla Glass 3...
> thats a bonus now !!
> ...


Yippee. One plus one, that's something worth buying. But wait, I can't upgrade for another two years


----------



## kaz (Jul 23, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Yippee. One plus one, that's something worth buying. But wait, I can't upgrade for another two years



One Plus 3 then


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 23, 2014)

kaz said:


> One Plus 3 then


I used to say I would buy S6. But I am nowhere near buying it


----------



## 123hero (Jul 23, 2014)

Finally orderd the Xiaomi at the 38th minute......will get it delivered on Friday


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 23, 2014)

123hero said:


> Finally orderd the Xiaomi at the 38th minute......will get it delivered on Friday



Party toh Banti Hai..!


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 23, 2014)

received my box just now... will unbox when I reach home... ofc me mind distract hota hai *img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/23/a7eheza5.jpg


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 23, 2014)

^congrats buddy! now waiting for the initial impressions!!


----------



## Gollum (Jul 23, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> received my box just now... will unbox when I reach home... ofc me mind distract hota hai *img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/23/a7eheza5.jpg



I hope you dont get a dead on arrival phone


----------



## theserpent (Jul 23, 2014)

Planning to get one for mom next week.But I don't remember her GMAIL ID nor the password.She uses an XPERIA M so how will i be able to transfer contacts.And is there any way to find out the email/password


----------



## kaz (Jul 23, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Planning to get one for mom next week.But I don't remember her GMAIL ID nor the password.She uses an XPERIA M so how will i be able to transfer contacts.And is there any way to find out the email/password



Backup all contacts on sd card and transfer it to your new phone


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 23, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I hope you dont get a dead on arrival phone




lets see..


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 23, 2014)

There are comments popping up on MI facebook page about flipkart cancenlling orders automatically , some even after they have been shipped or reached the nearest transist hub, as per the post the Customer Care response is, apparently *some are having serious screen issue*!!!! and they are withdrawing orders
i saw around 5-6 people already commenting..started happening from evening i guess
This is kinda ridiculous..they should atleast swap it for a better one ..rather than just cancelling after the bakwas they made us go through during booking
MIne is yet to be cancelled and is on transist to my hometown..but im worried fingers crossed 

UPDATE
another reason CC is giving ,MI3 is having defective sim slots , those who got what do you think?

Update 2 
someone ended recieving a faulty screen one


----------



## kevz22 (Jul 23, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> MIne is yet to be cancelled and is on transist to my hometown..but im worried fingers crossed



Same here. Mine has already reached Mangalore Hub and is expected to arrive by 11a.m. tomorrow...


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 23, 2014)

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/23/mehavy4u.jpg

still updating..... will check out full features after this... screen is awesome and fluid ness is mind blowing...... 0 lag....


----------



## SunE (Jul 23, 2014)

The unit I've received thankfully doesn't have any issues. The SIM tray was a bit hard to open. It took more force to open than the one from my Nexus 5 but apart from that no issues. The screen doesn't have any issues.
 [MENTION=165219]emailvarunchandak[/MENTION] Is your update done? Notice any changes? I tried updating mine but the servers seem to be having some problem. It takes 5 minutes to download 2 mb and then it gets stuck even though I have a 4 mbps connection. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 23, 2014)

SunE said:


> The unit I've received thankfully doesn't have any issues. The SIM tray was a bit hard to open. It took more force to open than the one from my Nexus 5 but apart from that no issues. The screen doesn't have any issues.
> [MENTION=165219]emailvarunchandak[/MENTION] Is your update done? Notice any changes? I tried updating mine but the servers seem to be having some problem. It takes 5 minutes to download 2 mb and then it gets stuck even though I have a 4 mbps connection. Will try again tomorrow.


yeah... my update was done in 20 minutes and installation another 10... my sim tray was also a bit tight... had to refer a YouTube video.. lol... everything is great.... 

note that after update if done, DO a factory reset and reboot...
enjoy...


----------



## SunE (Jul 23, 2014)

It has to be a problem with their servers then. Why do you tell to do a factory reset? This phone is being used by my dad and as I received it yesterday itself, I've transferred all his data to it. So a factory reset will be a PITA.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 24, 2014)

SunE said:


> It has to be a problem with their servers then. Why do you tell to do a factory reset? This phone is being used by my dad and as I received it yesterday itself, I've transferred all his data to it. So a factory reset will be a PITA.


Usually a factory reset after OTA update is recommended... My Xperia Z1 had faced some bugs after I updated OTA, but I Googled and found out that it was a common problem and a factory reset was all that was needed to fix it...


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 24, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Usually a factory reset after OTA update is recommended... My Xperia Z1 had faced some bugs after I updated OTA, but I Googled and found out that it was a common problem and a factory reset was all that was needed to fix it...


From a fellow Sony user, any firmware update from Sony always messes with the phone. A factory reset is must. Have not faced it in moto g


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 24, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> From a fellow Sony user, any firmware update from Sony always messes with the phone. A factory reset is must. Have not faced it in moto g


Wow, I need to stop complaining about Samsung it seems. They are horrible when it's about firmware upgrades, and they are very consistent too. It's like keeping a good track record  So it seems all Android skins are ****ed up, only way to go is for pure Android it seems.

S2, from a extremely stable GB to messy ICS. S4, from beautiful JB too ****ed up KK. And they gifted some bugs with the updates, which was not fixable by a master wipe.

But yeah in general a full wipe is absolutely necessary when you're upgrading platform especially.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 24, 2014)

Btw, Xiaomi Mi3 is facing many issues... Sim tray issues, display issues, orders getting cancelled after being shipped, etc etc... 
Hope Flipkart and Xiaomi sort this mess out soon...


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 24, 2014)

Why dont we exercise some patience! We all had the patience to click the refersh button a hundred time when flipkart servers crashing over again and again to just get a hold of this phone! Now updates, the moment you get the phone if you update, your definitely foolish enough! 

First check the basic functions of the phone and the OS are properly functioning, touch controls, the sound, speakers, camera, even may be the sensors! Check even if the display is good meaning no dead pixels or color fringes or even discolouration. 
Next charge the phone a 100%, do it a day or two and see if all things work  as expected! 

Then finally when everything settles check for the Updates to the latest ones!

The orders getting cancelled are mainly the last few, guess their luck ran out; as always everyone one MI3 to do a show off, there were just 5000 so odd pieces for the 1 Lakh so called registration! Demand is more than supply, it aint fair even I know, but lets see what comes off the second sale!


----------



## amjath (Jul 24, 2014)

Xiaomi may have sold less than 10,000 Mi 3 units in India - GSMArena.com news


----------



## 123hero (Jul 24, 2014)

amjath said:


> Xiaomi may have sold less than 10,000 Mi 3 units in India - GSMArena.com news



10000 in 40 mins is poor by Xiaomi`s standards.....it might have got sold earlier but did not thanks to FLipkarts servers being overloaded


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 24, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Wow, I need to stop complaining about Samsung it seems. They are horrible when it's about firmware upgrades, and they are very consistent too. It's like keeping a good track record  So it seems all Android skins are ****ed up, only way to go is for pure Android it seems.
> 
> S2, from a extremely stable GB to messy ICS. S4, from beautiful JB too ****ed up KK. And they gifted some bugs with the updates, which was not fixable by a master wipe.
> 
> But yeah in general a full wipe is absolutely necessary when you're upgrading platform especially.


Sony is better than Samsung while providing updates. But whenever there is a version change a full reset is required after the update. Else the phone lags like hell. Pure android is always best. I have used Cyanogen ROMs in my Ray, and the experience was better than Sony UI.
Happy with my Moto G now


----------



## 123hero (Jul 24, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Sony is better than Samsung while providing updates. But whenever there is a version change a full reset is required after the update. Else the phone lags like hell. Pure android is always best. I have used Cyanogen ROMs in my Ray, and the experience was better than Sony UI.
> Happy with my Moto G now


.
TouchWIz is pathetic


----------



## amjath (Jul 24, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> *Sony is better than Samsung while providing updates*. But whenever there is a version change a full reset is required after the update. Else the phone lags like hell. Pure android is always best. I have used Cyanogen ROMs in my Ray, and the experience was better than Sony UI.
> Happy with my Moto G now


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 24, 2014)

amjath said:


>


Did I say anything wrong??


----------



## amjath (Jul 24, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Did I say anything wrong??



No, Sony is slower than Samsung in software updates


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 24, 2014)

amjath said:


> No, Sony is slower than Samsung in software updates


Ah may be. Wrote what I heard


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 24, 2014)

123hero said:


> .
> TouchWIz is pathetic


That's an overstatement.


----------



## 123hero (Jul 24, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> That's an understatement.



atleast thats what i felt while using Samsung....Opinions differ


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 24, 2014)

123hero said:


> atleast thats what i felt while using Samsung....Opinions differ


****! I meant to say it's more than pathetic. I should've said 'overstatement'.

What's happening to me!

PS : Anyway, we are deviating from the topic.


----------



## SunE (Jul 24, 2014)

Did anyone here have their orders cancelled? Or got a defective piece?

I've never faced any issues after OTA update on any of my devices like Galaxy Note, Tab 2, Grand Duos, Nexus 5, friend's Moto G. Maybe some phones have this issue. Personally I've never come across it though.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 24, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Btw, Xiaomi Mi3 is facing many issues... Sim tray issues, display issues, orders getting cancelled after being shipped, etc etc...
> Hope Flipkart and Xiaomi sort this mess out soon...



I haven't yet faced any issues regarding the above... everything is working fine... 

PS: I hate when people ask "show me your phone.. show me your phone.." whenever I buy a new one... :-/


----------



## KayKashyap (Jul 24, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> I haven't yet faced any issues regarding the above... everything is working fine...
> 
> PS: I hate when people ask "show me your phone.. show me your phone.." whenever I buy a new one... :-/



even mine..superfast B-|

same with me! the worst part being others comparing their fones with mine >.< xD


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2014)

*Mi India helpline No:* 1800 103 6286
*Service hours:* 09:00-18:00


----------



## sandynator (Jul 24, 2014)

*Beware of Xiaomi service centre locations.* The list is not final.

Just visited at one address[Mumbai - Borivali] mentioned in the service centre list & found out it to be Exclusive HTC only. I inquired but one person told me we are not servicing Xiaomi phones & they need to update it on their website.


----------



## bgeing (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi... Xiaomi mi3 lucky users, 

Anybody tested these below features, if it has or not (in many reviews its not reviewed or yet to be checked).
> Wifi-direct, > MHL, > Screen Mirroring to Tv, > DLNA, etc
(AFAIK wifi-direct is there but, dont know abt others).


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 24, 2014)

Just cant read the negative or in fact all the reviews in Flipkart!!! Deliberate? Only the 5 stars and 4 star top reviews are readable!!!


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 24, 2014)

bgeing said:


> Hi... Xiaomi mi3 lucky users,
> 
> Anybody tested these below features, if it has or not (in many reviews its not reviewed or yet to be checked).
> > Wifi-direct, > MHL, > Screen Mirroring to Tv, > DLNA, etc
> (AFAIK wifi-direct is there but, dont know abt others).


not yet... hv to buy cables n other ****...


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 24, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Just cant read the negative or in fact all the reviews in Flipkart!!! Deliberate? Only the 5 stars and 4 star top reviews are readable!!!


dude the phone is too good... that's y


----------



## amjath (Jul 24, 2014)

bgeing said:


> Hi... Xiaomi mi3 lucky users,
> 
> Anybody tested these below features, if it has or not (in many reviews its not reviewed or yet to be checked).
> > Wifi-direct, > MHL, > Screen Mirroring to Tv, > DLNA, etc
> (AFAIK wifi-direct is there but, dont know abt others).



Screen Mirroring to Tv needs chromecast or miracast devices right?

Usually these things are not reviewed, since its a custom rom we should check Miui thread for this or user review


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 24, 2014)

amjath said:


> Screen Mirroring to Tv needs chromecast or miracast devices right?



i dont think so.... you need to buy microusb to HDMI cable or something.. me too need to do some homework regarding this....!


----------



## amjath (Jul 24, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> i dont think so.... you need to buy microusb to HDMI cable or something.. me too need to do some homework regarding this....!



MHL is for the wired mirroring, when you say screen mirroring it means wireless mirroring


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2014)

if all goes well for Mi3 in India (ASS etc) then I might buy Mi4


----------



## kaz (Jul 24, 2014)

We would like to clarify that Mi 3 does not have a “screen issue”. All you need to do is remove the plastic sheet attached to the phone screen.
Again, please be assured that all our products are tested rigorously before we ship them out.

-*Mi India*


----------



## amjath (Jul 24, 2014)

kaz said:


> We would like to clarify that Mi 3 does not have a “screen issue”. All you need to do is remove the plastic sheet attached to the phone screen.
> Again, please be assured that all our products are tested rigorously before we ship them out.
> 
> -*Mi India*


Nice comment from xiaomi, some idiots don't know it is temporary cover on top


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 24, 2014)

amjath said:


> Nice comment from xiaomi, some idiots don't know it is temporary cover on top


lolzzz


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 24, 2014)

haha that was the proximity sensor geting blocked.. and i think they are restoring the orders those got cancelled at least i saw some replying so
also mi india and flipkart have replied to almost the all the rage posts... thats  a start ..
MIne is still in transist


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 24, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> haha that was the proximity sensor geting blocked.. and i think they are restoring the orders those got cancelled at least i saw some replying so
> also mi india and flipkart have replied to almost the all the rage posts... thats  a start ..
> MIne is still in transist


typical Indian noobs, start panicking at a drop of a hat...


----------



## Alien (Jul 24, 2014)

Got mine today, everything good so far..


----------



## amjath (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm pretty upset with my fellow digitians, who got their mi3 and didn't post the photos of the same.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 24, 2014)

uploaded some pics here...

Share.Pho.to | This photo set was shared via Share.Pho.to


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 24, 2014)

^^ If there isn't a menu of any sort... how do you have access to the list of all widgets??


----------



## doom2010 (Jul 24, 2014)

amjath said:


> I'm pretty upset with my fellow digitians, who got their mi3 and didn't post the photos of the same.



I don't have another cam at the moment so i can't take the picture...


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 25, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> ^^ If there isn't a menu of any sort... how do you have access to the list of all widgets??


press and hold at an empty space, and you can add... kinda like iPhone i guess..

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/25/2edygu5a.jpg


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 25, 2014)

To the new owners, how is the battery backup, especially on stanby?


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 25, 2014)

Chetan1991 said:


> To the new owners, how is the battery backup, especially on stanby?


was charged full in the morning, now at 40%, after some casual stuff throughout the day...


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 25, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> was charged full in the morning, now at 40%, after some casual stuff throughout the day...



Isn't that a lot? My Xperia SP can go 4-5 days on a charge when I don't use it much. I'm assuming you used some cpu or gpu intensive apps?


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 25, 2014)

not yet.... *img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/25/deny7yre.jpg


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 25, 2014)

Guess it's the 1080p screen.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 25, 2014)

Chetan1991 said:


> Guess it's the 1080p screen.


attaboy...


----------



## amjath (Jul 25, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> not yet.... *img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/25/deny7yre.jpg


What is the screen on time


----------



## amjath (Jul 25, 2014)

doom2010 said:


> I don't have another cam at the moment so i can't take the picture...


I was just kidding





emailvarunchandak said:


> uploaded some pics here...
> 
> Share.Pho.to | This photo set was shared via Share.Pho.to



That is one good looking especially with mi logo in corner. Other manufacture spoil the look by centering it


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 25, 2014)

amjath said:


> What is the screen on time



I have set it to 1 minute..


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 25, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> I have set it to 1 minute..



i think hes asking for the amount of time the screen was on!!
i should get the phone soon :excited:


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 25, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> i think hes asking for the amount of time the screen was on!!
> i should get the phone soon :excited:



no idea boss... about that...


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 25, 2014)

in that battery usage page click on the screen  tab (the one which shows 54%) ..it should show thats the way it is normally


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 25, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> in that battery usage page click on the screen  tab (the one which shows 54%) ..it should show thats the way it is normally


you mean this?

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/25/7egyzagu.jpg


----------



## amjath (Jul 25, 2014)

^ yes this is what i was asking for. Can you do us a favor? Charge your phone to 100% and drain till 10% and let us know the screen on time and your rough usage


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 25, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ yes this is what i was asking for. Can you do us a favor? Charge your phone to 100% and drain till 10% and let us know the screen on time and your rough usage


can do that... starting tonight till tomorrow evening or earlier, lets see....


----------



## KayKashyap (Jul 25, 2014)

[MENTION=165219]emailvarunchandak[/MENTION]

are you using any screen guard/protector?


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 25, 2014)

KayKashyap said:


> [MENTION=165219]emailvarunchandak[/MENTION]
> 
> are you using any screen guard/protector?


screenguard and casing not launched yet ... so m very careful right now...


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 25, 2014)

got the beast...used for an hour now put it for charging..after that update then need to transfer stuff from old phone.. i havent realised my music collection had grown so big its 4.5gb !! have to trim that a lot..now..my 16gb was almost full..need to lose so much stuff hmm..

the phone is superb ..but its very thin and the form doesnt really fit well in hands and its a bit too smooth it could slip off ..need a grip case...that feel when you first get that phone its awesome..well built and the screen does look really good..after almost 3 years galaxy sl this is indeed a big update for me..everything was smooth except for a bit stutter when i loaded facebook on chrome need to check it further ..
need to put it thru some serious usage now..need to know how much screen on time it gives on 3g..im a heavy 3g user
the only gripe about screen is its a heavy finger print magnet..in sunlight the fingerprint can end up blocking the view..so some screen guard is needed..i have ordered a nilkin tempered glass protector it should be on the way


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 25, 2014)

*The Dragon*

Thought of doing a small photoshoot,since no one has done it.......

*i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/IMG_3289_zpsb953301a.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

*i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/IMG_3294_zps2c482c7e.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

*i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/IMG_3297_zpsaa381263.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

*i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/IMG_3305_zpsaca06a7f.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

*i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/IMG_3314_zpsa2561b83.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

*i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/IMG_3318_zpsd214ff62.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

*i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/IMG_3321_zps74e35ea4.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

*i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/IMG_3328_zps5fa93ed6.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

*i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/IMG_3330_zps1dd21981.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2014)

^^Nice...

there are sellers in ebay selling it at much higher rate....who will buy that


----------



## KayKashyap (Jul 25, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> screenguard and casing not launched yet ... so m very careful right now...



same here xD



kamikaz said:


> got the beast...used for an hour now put it for charging..after that update then need to transfer stuff from old phone.. i havent realised my music collection had grown so big its 4.5gb !! have to trim that a lot..now..my 16gb was almost full..need to lose so much stuff hmm..
> 
> the phone is superb ..but its very thin and the form doesnt really fit well in hands and its a bit too smooth it could slip off ..need a grip case...that feel when you first get that phone its awesome..well built and the screen does look really good..after almost 3 years galaxy sl this is indeed a big update for me..everything was smooth except for a bit stutter when i loaded facebook on chrome need to check it further ..
> need to put it thru some serious usage now..need to know how much screen on time it gives on 3g..im a heavy 3g user
> the only gripe about screen is its a heavy finger print magnet..in sunlight the fingerprint can end up blocking the view..so some screen guard is needed..i have ordered a nilkin tempered glass protector it should be on the way



can u please share the link of the site from where you ordered it! Please! xD  -_-


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 25, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> *The Dragon*
> 
> Thought of doing a small photoshoot,since no one has done it.......



nice...... should have hidden the IMEI and serial no, though...

I have already made the video of unboxing, need to upload it asap...


----------



## theserpent (Jul 25, 2014)

I heard the setting etc are badly converted to English?


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 25, 2014)

theserpent said:


> I heard the setting etc are badly converted to English?



i had checked the settings.... didn't find any anomaly.. or may be my english is bad


----------



## sushovan (Jul 25, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> got the beast...used for an hour now put it for charging..after that update then need to transfer stuff from old phone.. i havent realised my music collection had grown so big its 4.5gb !! have to trim that a lot..now..my 16gb was almost full..need to lose so much stuff hmm..
> 
> the phone is superb ..but its very thin and the form doesnt really fit well in hands and its a bit too smooth it could slip off ..need a grip case...that feel when you first get that phone its awesome..well built and the screen does look really good..after almost 3 years galaxy sl this is indeed a big update for me..everything was smooth except for a bit stutter when i loaded facebook on chrome need to check it further ..
> need to put it thru some serious usage now..need to know how much screen on time it gives on 3g..im a heavy 3g user
> the only gripe about screen is its a heavy finger print magnet..in sunlight the fingerprint can end up blocking the view..so some screen guard is needed..i have ordered a nilkin tempered glass protector it should be on the way



can you post the link of the protector please? btw, any phone would stutter when you put a bloat on another bloat


----------



## amjath (Jul 25, 2014)

Give this man a cookie [MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION] looks good thx for posting


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 25, 2014)

ok updated didnt do any factory reset.. adjusted stuff a bit to my liking... though even after update when you clear ram using task manager im getting only like 600-800mb so far i have installed whatsapp ,opera mini, and  updated chrome nothing else

apart from that everything is super smooth..loving it.. the gps lock was instantenous inside my room that really stunned me MY i9003 you had to go out and wave around to get a bloody lock !!
Can we enable the mass storage mode ,apart from the MTP mode which comes on? moving files is a bit of hassle..i didnt see any option
and has anyone found out how to change the language of the suite for the phone..ill have to google around a bit, to make it english
cant get the phone to tether thru usb so had to install the suite..

tethering works fine in win 8 though without any need of driver installation 

what have you all done with that barcode sticker on back ? pulled it off? they have written on it to keep it safe for warranty

the english is fine..but in some themes chinese creeps in other areas...my current one has, though its icons are nice..

And i Ordered the protector thru ebay i dont know when its gonna reach here,gonna take a while..its the same seller some of lg g2 guys have used in this forum to buy..
the nilkin glass protector is 7$ where as Local sellers are selling upwards of 1000 inr
im planning to buy the official flipcase when it is released , i think it could be released this week as the page for the item is already online , added it to my wish list 
here is the link for the Protector
Great Nillkin Tempered Glass Screen Protector Film for Miui Xiaomi M3 MI3 | eBay

Also how is the camera..the pictures just fine in phone ,but on computer i feel like there is a lot of post processing going on


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 25, 2014)

^ check if the phone comes pre rooted out of the box. If it does, install greenify and hibernate user apps. you can even uninstall chrome and use other ones.


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 25, 2014)

Stable rom aint rooted i guess.for the time being im not rooting lemme get the hang of it 
and which browser according to you is best?(just wanna know) i will be using opera mini for most of my regular use(i really love its feed system).. but those which need interaction ill need a decent browser


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 25, 2014)

Mi India: Frequently Asked Questions [FAQs] [Updating] - India - MIUI Official Community



> Q10) Whether rooting/flashing will void the warranty?
> A10) - No. Rooting/flashing will not void the warranty.





> Q19) Does rooted phone is covered under warranty ?
> A19)- Yes! Xiaomi cover rooted phones under warranty too.
> 
> 
> ...




  [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION], add this link to the original post


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 25, 2014)

^^Wow.. that's great.. it means you can have the vanilla experience without any tensions.BTW does this means they will repair even Hard bricked phones under warranty??


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 25, 2014)

@ amjath thanks man...

- - - Updated - - -

Am getting only 27196 in Antutu


----------



## Alien (Jul 26, 2014)

> Am getting only 27196 in Antutu


Change battery mode to high performance and try again..


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah, Antutu, where a TouchWiz S5 scores 35k and perform like crap even against my 23k Moto X!


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah  [MENTION=125993]Alien[/MENTION] you are right .....Antutu is 35120 now!

- - - Updated - - -

The WiFi reception is OMG so damn good!


----------



## bgeing (Jul 26, 2014)

Mi3 Guys..

I'm one among the person eagerly looking to buy this hype!

Just curious to ask u guys that, I have seen this mi3 users telling (here & other forums) it supports pendrive connection thru USB OTG.  then, what about connecting to a 500gb-1TB HDD drives to it thru USB OTG cable.  Anyone tried? Will it work?


----------



## sandynator (Jul 26, 2014)

[MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION]

Gr8 snap bro..

To all owners of Mi3
Have you checked basic telephone features like call quality, 2G & 3G network? Any sudden drops in network? Is WiFi connection Stable?


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 26, 2014)

bgeing said:


> Mi3 Guys..
> 
> I'm one among the person eagerly looking to buy this hype!
> 
> Just curious to ask u guys that, I have seen this mi3 users telling (here & other forums) it supports pendrive connection thru USB OTG.  then, what about connecting to a 500gb-1TB HDD drives to it thru USB OTG cable.  Anyone tried? Will it work?


It takes a lot of power to spin HDD. So my guess is no not possible


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 26, 2014)

bgeing said:


> Mi3 Guys..
> 
> I'm one among the person eagerly looking to buy this hype!
> 
> Just curious to ask u guys that, I have seen this mi3 users telling (here & other forums) it supports pendrive connection thru USB OTG.  then, what about connecting to a 500gb-1TB HDD drives to it thru USB OTG cable.  Anyone tried? Will it work?



A HDD will work as long as it's externally powered


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 26, 2014)

i have made a few calls...nothing unusual so far..
ALso tried screen mirroring with sony w700b.... it was a breeze, mirrored perfectly
factory reset did give me a lot more ram than initially after the update ..turned off sync and all that

one of my friend who also got the phone says the battery usage on wifi alone is incredible
though same cant be said about on 3g... it does drain a bit faster..

a bit disappointed with camera with the few shots i have taken..i think its down to poor software optimization..ill take more snaps in different conditions and check again!


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks sandynator! 

Will do the audio of the fone soon, with iem HP and a full blown hiend stereo set up too.


----------



## bgeing (Jul 26, 2014)

bgeing said:


> Mi3 Guys..
> 
> I'm one among the person eagerly looking to buy this hype!
> 
> Just curious to ask u guys that, I have seen this mi3 users telling (here & other forums) it supports pendrive connection thru USB OTG.  then, what about connecting to a 500gb-1TB HDD drives to it thru USB OTG cable.  Anyone tried? Will it work?





nomad47 said:


> It takes a lot of power to spin HDD. So my guess is no not possible


thanks, think so!



Nerevarine said:


> A HDD will work as long as it's externally powered


thanks for the info,

Any1 other tested this practically what happened when you connected mi3 to an external HDD thru USB OTG?!


----------



## amjath (Jul 26, 2014)

bgeing said:


> thanks, think so!
> 
> 
> thanks for the info,
> ...



3 year old galaxy s2 handles 1tb hdd so this will too


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 26, 2014)

bgeing said:


> Mi3 Guys..
> 
> I'm one among the person eagerly looking to buy this hype!
> 
> Just curious to ask u guys that, I have seen this mi3 users telling (here & other forums) it supports pendrive connection thru USB OTG.  then, what about connecting to a 500gb-1TB HDD drives to it thru USB OTG cable.  Anyone tried? Will it work?


will not work...


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 26, 2014)

sandynator said:


> [MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION]
> 
> Gr8 snap bro..
> 
> ...


no drops nothing, and call clarity is awesome... with noise cancellation


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 26, 2014)

amjath said:


> 3 year old galaxy s2 handles 1tb hdd so this will too


haven't tried it yet...


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 26, 2014)

Call quality is excellent.No issues at all.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 26, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ yes this is what i was asking for. Can you do us a favor? Charge your phone to 100% and drain till 10% and let us know the screen on time and your rough usage


started today morning 8 am with full charge, used gps, camera extensively, internet browsing, watching videos gaming, all on highest brightness..
and this


*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/26/aheresyg.jpg


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 26, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> started today morning 8 am with full charge, used gps, camera extensively, internet browsing, watching videos gaming, all on highest brightness..
> and this




Could you post a screen shot with the screen on time???


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 26, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Could you post a screen shot with the screen on time???


*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/26/buzuhe8e.jpg


----------



## amjath (Jul 26, 2014)

[MENTION=165219]emailvarunchandak[/MENTION] [strike]wrong screens bro[/strike]
hmmm subjective performance


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 26, 2014)

amjath said:


> [MENTION=165219]emailvarunchandak[/MENTION] [strike]wrong screens bro[/strike]
> hmmm subjective performance


first you are saying screen on time, now u are saying subjective.... please be clear


----------



## amjath (Jul 26, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> first you are saying screen on time, now u are saying subjective.... please be clear



i was commenting on the screen on time performance


----------



## kaz (Jul 26, 2014)

Read one article on Digit.in and it says that to charge from 0 to 100% it takes 4 hours....Really?


----------



## sandynator (Jul 26, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Thanks sandynator!
> 
> Will do the audio of the fone soon, with iem HP and a full blown hiend stereo set up too.



that would be gr8.....


BTW *Xiaomi Piston 2 IEM *would also be gr8 addition to your collection without costing a Bomb.


----------



## amjath (Jul 26, 2014)

kaz said:


> Read one article on Digit.in and it says that to charge from 0 to 100% it takes 4 hours....Really?



~3000 mah what do you expect


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 27, 2014)

amjath said:


> ~3000 mah what do you expect



+1. 

I'm very happy with the battery back up. The phone grows on you,I'm loving it!

- - - Updated - - -



sandynator said:


> that would be gr8.....
> 
> 
> BTW *Xiaomi Piston 2 IEM *would also be gr8 addition to your collection without costing a Bomb.



I will try and get em, Dirac works great with them.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 27, 2014)

Guys is the sim , microsim?


----------



## sandynator (Jul 27, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> +1.
> 
> I'm very happy with the battery back up. The phone grows on you,I'm loving it!
> 
> ...




Could you please elaborate?? Which Dirac Product?
I guess Dirac HD player is for I phones


----------



## sushovan (Jul 27, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Guys is the sim , microsim?



nope, its the good old fashioned mini sim. perfect for those like me who were craving for a worthy upgrade for years


----------



## kaz (Jul 27, 2014)

amjath said:


> ~3000 mah what do you expect



Still 4hours.....I need to keep this in mind while I suggest Mi3 to someone


----------



## theserpent (Jul 27, 2014)

sushovan said:


> nope, its the good old fashioned mini sim. perfect for those like me who were craving for a worthy upgrade for years



[STRIKE]Mini sim as in the same one as in Xperia M? Sorry for asking this  [/STRIKE]
Ah,well now do I get a mini sim? My mom's sim card is a micro sim 
Getting this for my mom this tuesday or so...


----------



## hardyhacker007 (Jul 27, 2014)

Does this phone support Modern Combat 5: Blackout


----------



## Minion (Jul 27, 2014)

theserpent said:


> [STRIKE]Mini sim as in the same one as in Xperia M? Sorry for asking this  [/STRIKE]
> Ah,well now do I get a mini sim? My mom's sim card is a micro sim
> Getting this for my mom this tuesday or so...



Mi3 comes with adapter so no issue.


----------



## Alien (Jul 27, 2014)

Minion said:


> Mi3 comes with adapter so no issue.


I didn't get any adapter in the package. Did anyone here get one?


----------



## hardyhacker007 (Jul 27, 2014)

Will the phone will come to local market????


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 27, 2014)

There is no news on local market launch.. But, you can expect Flipkart.com to be its exclusive seller atleast for next 6-12 months.


----------



## sushovan (Jul 27, 2014)

Minion said:


> Mi3 comes with adapter so no issue.



It doesn't.


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 27, 2014)

NO mi 3 do not have any adapter..

i doubt they will sell it locally..i dont think they are making big profits here..though hugo barrera has mentioned that they plan to invest in INdia heavily..
and YEs this phone takes around 4 hours to charge, it does charge a bit faster intially but then slows down and it drains fast with 3g also..yesterday i went whole day on 2g ,but today im going exclusively on 3g network will post my screen caps later


----------



## ZTR (Jul 27, 2014)

Whats the output of the charger?
Might be the reason why it takes so long to charge...


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 27, 2014)

Guys.. After all the time I spend posting about good things about mi3 damn
 my phone might be having problem with screen the backlight is decreased towards bottom.... That is on white background top to mid is brighter than the bottom Portion of screen will update with screen shots when I'm home, it's a slight decrease.. I thought it might have been an effect and but today checked with a white background


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 27, 2014)

Do a restart and check.

- - - Updated - - -

@ sandynator Mi3 has Dirac !


----------



## doom2010 (Jul 27, 2014)

kaz said:


> Still 4hours.....I need to keep this in mind while I suggest Mi3 to someone





kamikaz said:


> and YEs this phone takes around 4 hours to charge, it does charge a bit faster intially but then slows down and it drains fast with 3g also..yesterday i went whole day on 2g ,but today im going exclusively on 3g network will post my screen caps later



Guys it take 2 and 1/2 hours for me from 0 to 100 percent.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 27, 2014)

Alien said:


> I didn't get any adapter in the package. Did anyone here get one?



no adapter for me...


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 27, 2014)

hmm.. bottom is a slightly dimmer i think there is a very minute backlight bleed on top which makes it appear brighter its apparent if you look carefully only...i dont have my camera with me..trying to take the pic in a pitch black room with my old SL doesnt help much..its not apparent on normal use..but if you load a whole white page , for example the settings page you tend to notice it..
if you make it whole black the bottom area is darker compared to top

im not really sure whether i should pursure this .. everything else is fine for me


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 27, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> hmm.. bottom is a slightly dimmer i think there is a very minute backlight bleed on top which makes it appear brighter its apparent if you look carefully only...i dont have my camera with..trying to take the pic in a pitch black room with my old SL doesnt help much..its not apparent on normal use..but if you take whole white page , for example the settings page you tend to notice it..
> 
> im not really sure whether i should pursure this .. everything else is fine for me


take a screenshot and check...


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 27, 2014)

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/28/zehu3e8u.jpg

m facing a weird issue here.. i am unable to share images on WhatsApp... as soon as i go in gallery, these thumbnails crashes my gallery and i return back to WhatsApp,

anyone having a fix to this ???


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 27, 2014)

how can backlight irregularity appear in screenshot !! 
try clearing your cache or force close the app and restart ..?


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 27, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> how can backlight irregularity appear in screenshot !!
> try clearing your cache or force close the app and restart ..?



been there done that... i had to manually remove them....


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 27, 2014)

is it a big problem?? under full brightness it appears less light coming from bottom compared to other sides


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 27, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> is it a big problem?? under full brightness it appears less light coming from bottom compared to other sides


it's not about the backlight issue, that's another issue.. lol... those thumbnails don't let me share images on WhatsApp and crashed my gallery.


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 27, 2014)

or you could have prefixed the folder with a "." a dot( rename like .new etc that would make the folder hidden and you would need to enable viewing hidden folder in file explorer to see it again


----------



## KayKashyap (Jul 27, 2014)

my battery lasted for 1day 18hours with above average use!!  


the only problem that i am facing is the LED NOTIFICATION Thing,does any one else have the same problem ?


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 27, 2014)

What's your screen on time?


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Jul 28, 2014)

Spoiler






kamikaz said:


> hmm.. bottom is a slightly dimmer i think there is a very minute backlight bleed on top which makes it appear brighter its apparent if you look carefully only...i dont have my camera with me..trying to take the pic in a pitch black room with my old SL doesnt help much..its not apparent on normal use..but if you load a whole white page , for example the settings page you tend to notice it..
> if you make it whole black the bottom area is darker compared to top
> 
> im not really sure whether i should pursure this .. everything else is fine for me






That seems like a weird problem. You still have time to claim for a replacement if it is a hardware problem. To run the phone's internal diagnostic tests just dial **#*#64663#*#**

You'll get a variety of tests...

*en.miui.com/data/attachment/forum/201405/30/100815g0wmmqw491tn297c.png.thumb.jpg *en.miui.com/data/attachment/forum/201405/30/100818qf6bpddylz5o555p.png.thumb.jpg

*en.miui.com/data/attachment/forum/201405/30/100821vlzcz6xcxycztzza.png.thumb.jpg *en.miui.com/data/attachment/forum/201405/30/100812bkr22vh7727hpmap.png.thumb.jpg

*For more information just follow this thread*

[Tools, Tips & Tutorials] Mi3 Hardware Test Mode (*#*#64663#*#*) Screenshots|MIUI (for some reason I'm unable to directly link to their thread so you might have to search for this particular thread within the site)

Failing which you might have to return your device. You are lucky you have figured this out well within time

Edit: Fine, I'm posting the direct link so just copy paste


```
*en.miui.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=22818&highlight=hardware%2Btest
```


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 28, 2014)

The top edge is definitely brighter Compared to bottom edge of screen, (or the bottom edge is darker compared to top) I'm not alone with this, asked my friend who had bought it he also has it and I have posted on their Facebook page also some have replied.. 
I don't really wanna go through the hassle of replacing this unless necessary, it could be a make problem and don't wanna end up with the same problem again so once I get hold of a camera I'll post the pics here and sent a few to flipkart and xiaomi too 
So from the response Am I alone in this, within the forum? No one else has it?? 

Btw how does the flipkart replacement process work? How long does it take once they have initiated


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 28, 2014)

Flipkart replacement really works. They replaced a faulty phone twice within 3 days!


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 28, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Flipkart replacement really works. They replaced a faulty phone twice within 3 days!



hmm so your screen is fine ..the whiteness is even?
and how is your screen on time ?


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 28, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> hmm so your screen is fine ..the whiteness is even?
> and how is your screen on time ?



my screen is fine... no issues anywhere in the phone till now..!!

- - - Updated - - -

BTW, why is my phone Mi 3W, instead of Mi 3 ??????


----------



## sushovan (Jul 28, 2014)

[MENTION=107549]kamikaz[/MENTION], you are not alone it seems

*i.imgur.com/22I0mVX.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Stable rom aint rooted i guess.for the time being im not rooting lemme get the hang of it
> and which browser according to you is best?(just wanna know) i will be using opera mini for most of my regular use(i really love its feed system).. but those which need interaction ill need a decent browser


I have asked this question in Android discussion thread

I use UCbrowser


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 28, 2014)

My fone this Mi3 by the grace of God is fine and faultless. I read all the faults you guys mentioned,went and tried and tested on my fone but I couldn't find fault. 

The screen issue , the banding at the bottom is typical IPS panel problem. The theme that we have as default has a black tint towards the bottom which when the fone is used with high brightness levels creates a burn in which on white backgrounds become evident. Decrease the brightness below half for a day or two and I hope the issue will get resolved. I never set my brightness of the screen over 25% for the first 7 days. It does pay off.


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 28, 2014)

it isnt lcd burn..its either bit of increased backlight coming from top or decreased backlight from bottom..im not sure which is which 

my brightness level was always in the range of 20-30% except for some 5 min when i went out into sunlit area

and yeah i have already posted on facebook some 3 people have replied..ill post the pics here tonight..

update just now another guy also has posted on face book

i get a feeling this is a common issue perhaps from a particular batch or build

both sharp and jdi are making displays may be one of them has problems , its a hypothesis..im also thinking the display make which isnt on my phone has longer battery life  ... just some theories..

   [MENTION=128761]sushovan[/MENTION] which page was the post ? ill like to get there post my reply too 

Update
the miindia facebook admin just replied to my DM , adviced me to take it to service centre,..
the nearest centre isnt even picking up the phone..and its 70km away..
:/


----------



## sushovan (Jul 28, 2014)

the comment is right now on the first page of MI3 review in Gogi's site. this incident is quite similar to what many LG G2 users suffered. Many G2 screens went dead after booting into recoveries (even stock one) but the G2 screens which were made by another panel maker encountered no such issues. plenty batches of HTC one M7 also had the infamous purple tint camera issue due to the fault of a particular camera module maker.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2014)

Sale will again start tomorrow


----------



## sushovan (Jul 28, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Sale will again start tomorrow



for seconds only


----------



## KayKashyap (Jul 28, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> my screen is fine... no issues anywhere in the phone till now..!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> BTW, why is my phone Mi 3W, instead of Mi 3 ??????



even mine is mi 3W


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 28, 2014)

here comes my first pic managed to obtain a camera from friend could only take a proper pic with white background , black gives weird colours

*i.imgur.com/mhBPGks.jpg?1?3813 
see the top and bottom top is left side here

the dark bands you see on either side is down to the focus issues of camera i think its not like that..i dont think a camera snap would be able to reproduce the problem correctly, trying to take different shots will update

BTW MI3W stands for WCDMA i think which is the international version ..so dont worry about that

update
*i.imgur.com/GFJ0ai3.jpg
*i.imgur.com/0j8RkM3.jpg
i think the black back ground shows it well now


----------



## Minion (Jul 28, 2014)

^I can't find any fault with this image.


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Jul 28, 2014)

Need a really good cam to capture that display, that too with proper positioning. Max out the brightness and reduce lights coming from surroundings

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> Sale will again start tomorrow



The news of OnePlus One making its way here is giving me second thoughts. Or how about, OnePlus Two ?


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 29, 2014)

well have only a point and shoot and i think the above 3 images are the best i can come with


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Jul 29, 2014)

So going through the Flipkart reviews, there is one problem you will be getting out-of-the-box
_
The infinite boot loop when the phone dies due to low battery. Currently the solution as per the user is that you will have to put it on charging to at least 4% before using turning it on_

I believe no one has stuck into a boot loop as of now. They say that's a bug in the MIUI update, but the devs should look into it ASAP


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm not really sure, it's a software bug my phone died day before and it booted just fine after plugging in. The charging started off 1%
Man I might keep this phone, a lil dim edge is nothing compared to all these troubles :/

Update
For those who are using Maps make sure you close maps BEFORE stopping GPS, instead if you stop GPS before exiting maps, it will keep looking for gps and will continue to do so,somehow,even after clearing it from memory using the task manager...which is how i ended up draining my phones battery to nil

the standby battery usage is simply amaing it barely used any yesterday night


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Jul 29, 2014)

What about your trip to the service centre ? Is Xiaomi responding ? I just wish if I get mine I won't need to run around for service centers


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 29, 2014)

i havent done much , few minutes back sent a mail to service.in@xiaomi.com asking for a replacement, lets see how they respond 

im still weighing my options ,the defect isnt something that could affect me on a daily basis and provided if this doesnt progress, i think ill be able to overcome the minor OCD im having about this

My nearest service centre is 80km away and they arent picking up the phone , so going there without any confirmation will be a waste of time

Now if you look at flipkart reviews almost 10% have issues ,ie they have rated it as  star..
Im also hoping I dont end up with a far worse unit than i currently have


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 29, 2014)

Its not 10 % it's far a lesser amount; as always flipkart reviews are just bogus trolls or rants, even though people have asked those reviews to be moderated it just goes unheard! Its done by people who hardly have seen a device in the hand!


----------



## SunE (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey why don't you contact flipkart for replacement instead of going after the service center. They have a pretty hassle-free 30 days replacement policy. Try shooting them an e-mail.


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 29, 2014)

You will not have a guaranteed replacement and he might have to wait longer if at all he is looking for a replacement, one can really tell after today's sale at 2PM


----------



## kaz (Jul 29, 2014)

Whos gonna buy today?


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 29, 2014)

kaz said:


> Whos gonna buy today?



i had bought the device first day first show.... half an hour ago i got a message that I had registered for today's sale at 2 PM..


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 29, 2014)

Sold out under 2minute it seems!!

Well if I was stationed at Bangalore I would have called flipkart Straight but now I'm at a place where it would take at least 2-3 days for their stuff to reach, besides I have read couple of posts on Facebook where flipkart haven't responded to replacement queries.. So I decided to try xiaomi first


----------



## kamal_saran (Jul 29, 2014)

placed the order just now and confirmed COD call.. now can't wait to get my hands on this feeling really exicited


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Jul 29, 2014)

Damn...sold out at 2:03pm. WTH@#$%*

I'm done. This *lucky draw strategy* is annoying

As a side note, on Flipkart I see that all reviews, yes ALL OF THEM, have vanished at the time of posting


----------



## kamal_saran (Jul 29, 2014)

try again man  maybe its just there site acting weird .....try one more tym .........


----------



## SunE (Jul 29, 2014)

BTW I saw posts on Mi India FB page that the phone went OOS literally within seconds after 2 PM. This is pretty much not possible. So either Xiaomi and Flipkart don't have any stock and are just hyping it up OR Flipkart still haven't fixed stuff up on their side.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 29, 2014)

kamal_saran said:


> placed the order just now and confirmed COD call.. now can't wait to get my hands on this feeling really exicited



congrats... hope you don't get a dead on arrival piece


----------



## elafanto (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh this is too fast for 10400 units, BTW I got the message saying


> "Accelerate your life
> The fastest Mi phone ever
> Rs.13,999
> You’ve already purchased one Mi 3
> ...



but no item in my cart even after 30 min


----------



## kamal_saran (Jul 29, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> congrats... hope you don't get a dead on arrival piece


oh didnt see that one coming  btw thnks

- - - Updated - - -



SunE said:


> BTW I saw posts on Mi India FB page that the phone went OOS literally within seconds after 2 PM. This is pretty much not possible. So either Xiaomi and Flipkart don't have any stock and are just hyping it up OR Flipkart still haven't fixed stuff up on their side.


that was a website glitch happened with me too. but i got successful after some seconds


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 29, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Sold out under 2minute it seems!!
> 
> Well if I was stationed at Bangalore I would have called flipkart Straight but now I'm at a place where it would take at least 2-3 days for their stuff to reach, besides I have read couple of posts on Facebook where flipkart haven't responded to replacement queries.. So I decided to try xiaomi first



Mi India posted on fb that it was sold out in 5 seconds !! WTF ???  

*fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10544359_1516310678583498_2402505544514813762_n.png?oh=286c605666836857b64358fff29179fd&oe=5439921E&__gda__=1412746529_555ca77561e6f4290e06fdb50d5b1ce2


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 29, 2014)

Under expected terms ! Just to pull out a stunt ! Tomorrow's headlines "xiaomi did it in 5; Samsung can u?"


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2014)

Good & Quick review
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=egjiBpkn0M4

Btw Mi3 has Barometer and Temp sensor


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 29, 2014)

Wanted to know something for clarification, those of you who got the device in the first sale , were you able to get the second round of sale purchase with the same login ID?


----------



## sushovan (Jul 29, 2014)

^ I think its not possible, FK is strictly putting up their " one phone per account " tagline everywhere throughtout this week and that applies to all accounts using which a Mi3 has been bought. maybe because many dealers or black marketeers exploited the stocks on the first week and bought in bucks to sell them at exorbitant prices. Although they can simply bypass that using multiple accounts.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 29, 2014)

I couldn't, the buy now tab was greyish red and hence cudnt purchase since I already bought one in the first sale through the same account.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 29, 2014)

Flipkart is such a LOL along with XIAOMI, they had close to 10,500 units to cater the millions here in India.
Creating hype and traffic to the site.

*www.zauba.com/import-xiaomi-hs-code.html

Import data. Units imported to Banglore, FKs main shipping HUB.


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Jul 29, 2014)

I doubt they have left any.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 29, 2014)

> DUMB FLIPKART CODERS! Just found out that the countdown clock runs on Javascript, and guess what? It uses SYSTEM time for the countdown! :ULTIMATEFACEPALM: So the people who had their system clocks running before time or clever people who figured out this vulnerability was able to book it way before booking started. It still doesn't explains why and how registrations of people who registered on the first sale were cancelled though.
> PS. You can try it, change the date and time in your PC and it shall reflect on the registration page.


VIA Nisarg Kohle in facebook


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 29, 2014)

theserpent said:


> VIA Nisarg Kohle in facebook


----------



## elafanto (Jul 29, 2014)

Esoteric Eric said:


> I doubt they have left any.



They have Left on3 for me
*www.dropbox.com/s/bgswdxwa5kf4bll/fkart.png


----------



## theserpent (Jul 29, 2014)

nomad47 said:


>



what ? Posted the source -_-


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2014)

FK shud consider server time


----------



## udaylunawat (Jul 29, 2014)

Should I consider it over moto g??


----------



## udaylunawat (Jul 29, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> A HDD will work as long as it's externally powered


Well it works with my nexus 2012.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 29, 2014)

theserpent said:


> what ? Posted the source -_-


Are not on you. On those Flipkart engineers


----------



## theserpent (Jul 29, 2014)

Okay .LOL failkart


----------



## Dastan (Jul 29, 2014)

udaylunawat said:


> Should I consider it over moto g??



definitely YES


----------



## Don (Jul 30, 2014)

Bought it last week for 13849 something. Amazing phone. (Not as good as my G2 though)


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm using the Mi3, don't even compare the MotoG with it ! The Mi3 is in the league of Nexus 5, Z1/2, S5, M8 etc etc.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys what's your Antutu scores by the way?


----------



## Don (Jul 30, 2014)

Antutu: 30k something.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 30, 2014)

Did you change the battery to high performance and run the test?


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 30, 2014)

Xiaomi guys replied to take it to service Centre or ask flipkart to replace and so I mailed flipkart stating my problem and asking them what to do and they have initiated a return process now!!! Wonder how long it's gonna take


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 30, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> I'm using the Mi3, don't even compare the MotoG with it ! The Mi3 is in the league of Nexus 5, Z1/2, S5, M8 etc etc.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Guys what's your Antutu scores by the way?


As you're using it I've a question which no one asks nowadays! How's the CALL QUALITY on this? I mean the earpiece loudness and quality? And how effectively does the noise cancellation mic works? If you've tested these stuffs...


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 30, 2014)

abracadabra said:


> Wanted to know something for clarification, those of you who got the device in the first sale , were you able to get the second round of sale purchase with the same login ID?



me


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 30, 2014)

Call quality is excellent. Its crystal clear and loud too. I set the volume to the lowest point. There's no call drop as reported by few.Sound is loud and clear. The noise canceling do work but only up to a certain level,if you are standing next to a very loud surrounding it will let sound from the surrounding seep in,otherwise in normal traffic etc its great.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 30, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> As you're using it I've a question which no one asks nowadays! How's the CALL QUALITY on this? I mean the earpiece loudness and quality? And how effectively does the noise cancellation mic works? If you've tested these stuffs...



Call quality is damn good.... its the best i have encountered since i had a mobile.... and for noise cancellation, you can test it like this:

1. Switch on ceiling fan to full power.
2. Stand under it and use a normal phone (calling someone) without noise cancellation feature.
3. Now, call the same person using Mi 3 with noise cancellation enabled and notice the difference.

Btw, you dont have to call, you can record the voice and listen.

- - - Updated - - -

Just checked out wiki for MIUI and found that 4.4.4 will be released on 16th August (great birthday gift from Xiaomi  )

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIUI#Version_history


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys! That sounds wonderful! Now I'm thinking about selling the X! Don't know if I should!


----------



## Minion (Jul 30, 2014)

theserpent said:


> VIA Nisarg Kohle in facebook



Genius! Those dumb flipkart people should only take 10k registration and then allow these people to book for device.


----------



## elafanto (Jul 30, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Thanks a lot guys! That sounds wonderful! Now I'm thinking about selling the X! Don't know if I should!



Do Not sell Moto X, MIUI still have many bugs, while X have a great interface, I ordered Mi3 in first round, Than canceled to check some review, Now I again ordered after checking some review.
I used MOTO G, MOTO X, Galaxy S5, Moto X is awsm, do not recommend to sell it for Mi3.
Here is the bug list
Xiaomi MI3 Bugs report - Xiaomi Mi 3 - MIUI Official Community


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 30, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> me



Thank you, cos was seeing the second order cancelled!


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 30, 2014)

I don't know if it's a MI3 Bug, or a MIUI bug or it's just me! 
What I experienced is that when I turn off the screen, any notifications having to do with data/wifi connectivity (Gmail, Hangouts, WhatsApp) are disabled(in my case). It seems like there's some sort of settings which disable *always on* data/wifi connectivity when the screen is off for a certain period of time. Am I missing a particular setting here, or is it a bug, or what?!

Has anyone of you guys bought MI3 have this issue ??

My battery mode is *Conserve*


----------



## lywyre (Jul 30, 2014)

A word of caution. Xiaomi secretly sending your info to Chinese servers - GSMArena Blog
I am not sure as whether this is true, but hope more info will come out in time


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 30, 2014)

lywyre said:


> A word of caution. Xiaomi secretly sending your info to Chinese servers - GSMArena Blog
> I am not sure as whether this is true, but hope more info will come out in time



comments are worth a read...!!


----------



## SunE (Jul 30, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> I don't know if it's a MI3 Bug, or a MIUI bug or it's just me!
> What I experienced is that when I turn off the screen, any notifications having to do with data/wifi connectivity (Gmail, Hangouts, WhatsApp) are disabled(in my case). It seems like there's some sort of settings which disable *always on* data/wifi connectivity when the screen is off for a certain period of time. Am I missing a particular setting here, or is it a bug, or what?!
> 
> Has anyone of you guys bought MI3 have this issue ??
> ...




I did see an option where wifi/data was turned off when the screen was off. Maybe you have that enabled. Try switching the battery setting to high performance/normal whatever. That should resolve your issue.

- - - Updated - - -

BTW the accessories on Flipkart now have a price tag. The flip case is 559, screen guard is 179, Mi Piston headset is 999 and Mi 10400 power bank is 999. It still shows OOS though. Maybe it'll launch soon. What do you guys think about the price? Is it fair, especially for the case and the headset?


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 30, 2014)

SunE said:


> I did see an option where wifi/data was turned off when the screen was off. Maybe you have that enabled. Try switching the battery setting to high performance/normal whatever. That should resolve your issue.



Thanks... will check it out and let you know..



SunE said:


> BTW the accessories on Flipkart now have a price tag. The flip case is 559, screen guard is 179, Mi Piston headset is 999 and Mi 10400 power bank is 999. It still shows OOS though. Maybe it'll launch soon. What do you guys think about the price? Is it fair, especially for the case and the headset?



rates are ok.... is the screenguard matte finish ? if so then it is very cheap... thanks for reminding this... i'll buy this now.... urgently required...


----------



## abhidev (Jul 30, 2014)

its for 12k in China...


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeah the rates are good. Get em fast. I had bought a case on 22 nd itself for Rs 650 on eBay,it was Pudini Cross Pattern Case ,awesome looks and quality,now its retailing for Rs 3000!!! You can get it cheap off Ali Express,they all get from there.I bought two screen guards from Karpine ,exact fit for Rs249 (for both). The clear looks better the Matt,the Matt gaurd kills the color accuracy and contrast.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 30, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Yeah the rates are good. Get em fast. I had bought a case on 22 nd itself for Rs 650 on eBay,it was Pudini Cross Pattern Case ,awesome looks and quality,now its retailing for Rs 3000!!! You can get it cheap off Ali Express,they all get from there.I bought two screen guards from Karpine ,exact fit for Rs249 (for both). The clear looks better the Matt,the Matt gaurd kills the color accuracy and contrast.



Matte kills the fingerprints automatically  but this time i'll be making an exception due to its gorgeous display.... <3


----------



## Head Banger (Jul 30, 2014)

Wow! the sound quality through earphones is really bad.  Even though it  has good audio chip.


----------



## sushovan (Jul 30, 2014)

Head Banger said:


> Wow! the sound quality through earphones is really bad.  Even though it  has good audio chip.



you must be using skullcandy headphones then?


----------



## SunE (Jul 30, 2014)

I ordered the Nillkin tempered glass screen protector from the link someone posted a few pages back in this thread along with the same product for my Nexus 5 as well from eBay.com. The seller has already shipped the item from HK and I should get it in 2-3 weeks.

As for case I think my dad would prefer the official flip cover itself in black so I'll be getting that. 

The official screen guard that's listed is of the clear type and not matte finish.

@HeadBanger I thought the sound quality was quite decent. Make sure to tweak the Dirac audio settings until you find something that suits you.


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 30, 2014)

Well the customer care has asked me to wait 7-10 days as the item is currently out of stock or I can take a full refund 
Well I replied I'll wait till Aug 5 when the next sale is happening, but they  are yet to reply 

Btw the original accessories from MI are showing out of stock!! Was it even on sale to begin with!? I'm pretty sure it wasn't today morning I had them on the wishlist 

And all those who bough the phone,  please check and turn off NFC , it's turned on by default


----------



## sushovan (Jul 30, 2014)

All the accessories are out of stock even before being put on sale


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Jul 30, 2014)

udaylunawat said:


> Should I consider it over moto g??



Assuming they have left any, now that the last one was taken by [MENTION=142364]*elafanto*[/MENTION], so in theory, you should. Especially if you do not mind the non-removable battery and non-expandable memory.

And as a side note, do not compare the Mi3 to the Moto G. They are in a completely different league. The only similarity is their price tag. The similarity stops dead there.

That Mi3 is a flagship at a throwaway price. That's what it is. So, consider accordingly. You can also look into Zenfone 5 if you fail to buy the Mi3. The only concern would be x86 architecture and service network in your area. Good Luck.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 30, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Well the customer care has asked me to wait 7-10 days as the item is currently out of stock or I can take a full refund
> Well I replied I'll wait till Aug 5 when the next sale is happening, but they  are yet to reply
> 
> Btw the original accessories from MI are showing out of stock!! Was it even on sale to begin with!? I'm pretty sure it wasn't today morning I had them on the wishlist
> ...






sushovan said:


> All the accessories are out of stock even before being put on sale



Stupid Flipkart !


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Jul 30, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> I don't know if it's a MI3 Bug, or a MIUI bug or it's just me!
> What I experienced is that when I turn off the screen, any notifications having to do with data/wifi connectivity (Gmail, Hangouts, WhatsApp) are disabled(in my case). It seems like there's some sort of settings which disable *always on* data/wifi connectivity when the screen is off for a certain period of time. Am I missing a particular setting here, or is it a bug, or what?!
> 
> Has anyone of you guys bought MI3 have this issue ??
> ...



That has already been discussed in the MIUI forums. Now if you spend some time looking into those threads, you might find a solution. I admit there are many kinks that need to straightened out. I'd have been able to help out better had the stock lasted yesterday when I logged in to buy, but as you know, crap happens. So Mi4 it is, or the OnePlus One 

[YOUTUBE]1qtpOE930ZI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SunE (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey the accessories have simply been listed. They never went for sale. Wait for 2-3 days, I think they will start selling soon.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 30, 2014)

SunE said:


> Hey the accessories have simply been listed. They never went for sale. Wait for 2-3 days, I think they will start selling soon.



they were already listed ages ago... but they were *N/A*... not out of stock..


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 30, 2014)

Sound is good,with plenty plenty truck loads a details and it has got a firm grip over the mysic , won't let anything any frequency to standout and grab attention or neither loose focus. Will comment more after I go through more generes.

Turn Dirac off and listen with EQ at Flat. And ofcourse good IEMs, I used the trusted Sleek Audio SA6.


----------



## hardyhacker007 (Jul 30, 2014)

lywyre said:


> A word of caution. Xiaomi secretly sending your info to Chinese servers - GSMArena Blog
> I am not sure as whether this is true, but hope more info will come out in time


Same news in digit.in also: Xiaomi phones covertly send user data to China: report | Digit.in


----------



## Minion (Jul 30, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> I don't know if it's a MI3 Bug, or a MIUI bug or it's just me!
> What I experienced is that when I turn off the screen, any notifications having to do with data/wifi connectivity (Gmail, Hangouts, WhatsApp) are disabled(in my case). It seems like there's some sort of settings which disable *always on* data/wifi connectivity when the screen is off for a certain period of time. Am I missing a particular setting here, or is it a bug, or what?!
> 
> Has anyone of you guys bought MI3 have this issue ??
> ...



I am not sure but this may be due to battery saver setting which disable wifi,internet and apps sync.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2014)

is the bootloader of Mi3 unlocked/unlockable?


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 30, 2014)

Everything is locked down as of now.. 
Bootloader, kernel etc... If we could manage to get couple of good developers for the phone we might be able to reverse engineer stuff. But with xda refusing to provide a platform our only hope is for xiaomi releasing sources eventually.. I do believe this phone can be optimized to be a lot better.. Was checking cpu-z  and found the governor to be interactive.. That's one thing that can be improved upon


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2014)

Wiki lists 8274-AB under Snapdragon 801, so is Mi3 has 801 chipset?


----------



## kaz (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## kamikaz (Jul 30, 2014)

Teardown: The Xiaomi Mi4 China Unicom Edition | GizmoChina – China Phones, Tablets , Gadgets News And Review

This phone looks gorgeous I so want this now!! 
Isn't about time we started a thread  for mi4


----------



## SunE (Jul 30, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> they were already listed ages ago... but they were *N/A*... not out of stock..



I know it was listed ages ago. What I meant was only the price listing has been done as of now, sale hasn't started.


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 30, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> I don't know if it's a MI3 Bug, or a MIUI bug or it's just me!
> What I experienced is that when I turn off the screen, any notifications having to do with data/wifi connectivity (Gmail, Hangouts, WhatsApp) are disabled(in my case). It seems like there's some sort of settings which disable *always on* data/wifi connectivity when the screen is off for a certain period of time. Am I missing a particular setting here, or is it a bug, or what?!
> 
> Has anyone of you guys bought MI3 have this issue ??
> ...



turn off battery savers. Check if you have disabled the background data! 
Or you are using greenify/task killers? (immediately uninstall that sh!t)

I dont have much experiance of using latest MiUI so cant help more


----------



## sushovan (Jul 30, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Everything is locked down as of now..
> Bootloader, kernel etc... If we could manage to get couple of good developers for the phone we might be able to reverse engineer stuff. But with xda refusing to provide a platform our only hope is for xiaomi releasing sources eventually.. I do believe this phone can be optimized to be a lot better.. Was checking cpu-z  and found the governor to be interactive.. That's one thing that can be improved upon



They only released sources of Mi2 after Mi3 launched and that too after thousands of petitions. This time same thing needs to be done cause this beast has all the potential to run every rom thrown at it and its stuck with MIUI :/


----------



## elafanto (Jul 30, 2014)

And MOTO feels the flame, Now get MOTO G at Rs. 11999 here a shopping forum Exclusive Offer On Moto G Flat Rs. 2000 OFF Buy 8 GB at Rs. 10499 | 16 GB at Rs. 11999 from Flipkart | Online Shopping Deals Forum | Best Deals | Top Deals


----------



## Dastan (Jul 30, 2014)

Pardon me for asking this but aren't there already many snapdragon 800 devices out there (even ones with same soc as mi3?) . Can't those sources ,which are already available be used ,what's the need for reverse engineering and petitions 
or am i missing something here ???


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 30, 2014)

Its not moto whose feeling the heat; its flipkart ; now see what FK will do; in two days they will show its out of stock though they have enough inventory and lash out on 5 august to people who are fed up waiting for MI3; and definitely a good number of souls will buy this moto as they would be fed up playing cat and mouse with xiaomi


----------



## elafanto (Jul 30, 2014)

Please File a petition if you want Xiaomi to release Kernel Source 

Please sign this petition and force xiaomi to release kernel sources
*www.change.org/en-IN/petitions/xiaomi-inc-release-kernel-sources-of-xiaomi-mi3


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 30, 2014)

elafanto said:


> Please File a petition if you want Xiaomi to release Kernel Source
> 
> Please sign this petition and force xiaomi to release kernel sources
> *www.change.org/en-IN/petitions/xiaomi-inc-release-kernel-sources-of-xiaomi-mi3


done..


----------



## elafanto (Jul 30, 2014)

abracadabra said:


> Its not moto whose feeling the heat; its flipkart ; now see what FK will do; in two days they will show its out of stock though they have enough inventory and lash out on 5 august to people who are fed up waiting for MI3; and definitely a good number of souls will buy this moto as they would be fed up playing cat and mouse with xiaomi



+1.... If I Did not get Mi3 I would surely went for Moto G, It is a good deal at all.

- - - Updated - - -



emailvarunchandak said:


> done..



+1...........


----------



## kaz (Jul 31, 2014)

I don't have the device still signed the petition hope it helps you guys 

PS: 1000th post


----------



## Head Banger (Jul 31, 2014)

sushovan said:


> you must be using skullcandy headphones then?



Update: Using different earphones now, sound quality is good..  Hope it get louder in next update,


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 31, 2014)

Head Banger said:


> Update: Using different earphones now, sound quality is good..  Hope it get louder in next update,


u wanna blast your eardrums or what :'(


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 31, 2014)

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/31/ababere6.jpg

why is my device have such a low rating and why is Mi 3 is mentioned on top ? Am i duped by flipkart ? anyone else facing this ??

Note: Battery: performance mode...


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 31, 2014)

Try restarting and doing it again.. And forget antutu scores man its the real time regular day usage that matters.. I'm yet to check antutu on my device 

By the how much screen on time does everyone get..  On 3g I'm getting like 6 hours give or take.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 31, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Try restarting and doing it again.. And forget antutu scores man its the real time regular day usage that matters.. I'm yet to check antutu on my device
> 
> By the how much screen on time does everyone get..  On 3g I'm getting like 6 hours give or take.


yeah.. had restarted the device... btw, my device runs the whole day on 3G.. no issues...


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah it can, that's why i asked about the screen on time


----------



## sushovan (Jul 31, 2014)

Never trust benchmarks, they tell next to nothing about the real performance of the phone. Samshit flagships also score huge in benchmarks but lag even while making a call.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 31, 2014)

Heres my score , phones from Flipkart are just fine,maybe your RAM or Battery settings are not at optimum .

*i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/Mobile%20Uploads/Screenshot_2014-07-31-13-48-45_zpsdc3bcd30.png

Its 35120, previously with Balanced battery I was getting only a little over 27000 . 
Stay offline. Do a cleanup before going for Antutu.Battery should be preferably above 50%.


----------



## Minion (Jul 31, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> *img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/31/ababere6.jpg
> 
> why is my device have such a low rating and why is Mi 3 is mentioned on top ? Am i duped by flipkart ? anyone else facing this ??
> 
> Note: Battery: performance mode...



Could be due to incorrect setting try to do a factory reset.


----------



## Head Banger (Jul 31, 2014)

Playing asphalt 8 for 2 hrs now. No lag at all


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Jul 31, 2014)

The question is not about the lag, but about the heat (emitted)

Try that space adventure game. Very graphically intensive. That 440ppi screen deserves such graphics


----------



## Head Banger (Jul 31, 2014)

^ name of the game plz?


----------



## kamal_saran (Jul 31, 2014)

hey guys got my mi3 today. everything is f9 but camera quality is not upto that of asus zenfone 5 . i think i am doing something wrong or is it same all over
. also it gets heat up pretty quick from back where is that sticker is pasted


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 31, 2014)

I connected my Mi3 with PC for the first time and installed the Mi3 MDB driver,its in Chinese,but its a one stop solution from back up to surfing the net if your PC is connected to the net. All you have to do is just connect the phone to the PC with usb and you can surf the net through PCs LAN,no 3G no wifi!! Use your phone cam as web cam....etc etc


*i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/ScreenHunter_01Jul312013_zps4f128d9d.jpg


----------



## SunE (Jul 31, 2014)

Someone did post a tutorial to change that to English in the MIUI forums. Search for it.


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 1, 2014)

Head Banger said:


> ^ name of the game plz?



I don't exactly remember which one was it, but these were in my wishlist so try both of them to see if they are graphically detailed enough for you

Galaxy on Fire 2™ HD
Shardlands



kamal_saran said:


> hey guys got my mi3 today. everything is f9 but camera quality is not upto that of asus zenfone 5 . i think i am doing something wrong or is it same all over
> . also it gets heat up pretty quick from back where is that sticker is pasted



Heating is a complimentary gift from S800 devices


----------



## kamal_saran (Aug 1, 2014)

kamal_saran said:


> hey guys got my mi3 today. everything is f9 but camera quality is not upto that of asus zenfone 5 . i think i am doing something wrong or is it same all over
> . also it gets heat up pretty quick from back where is that sticker is pasted


 anybody have any solution it has a way bad pic quality in camera . someone posted pics clicked by there mi3 on digit's fb page . they were very good so can anyone help me pls that whats going on also i'm on rom v16.0 . i didn't updated to latest. any help or suggestions will be appreciated


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 1, 2014)

Update it.. And camera isn't that good.. Provided the lightning conditions are correct it can take good pictures.. That's all.. And I do think the camera software can be optimized a bit too.. Besides a good camera doesn't mean a good picture depends on the user too


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 1, 2014)

Bro, the camera is too good for the money,only you have to know how to use it. There's immense manual control,use them if you are familiar. HDR works wonders in low light conditions,but don't shake when taking hdrs.


----------



## sushovan (Aug 1, 2014)

Got the Beast last night :

*i.imgur.com/k6RJv6Y.jpg
*i.imgur.com/M9yl7nz.jpg
*i.imgur.com/UyNEqXf.jpg
*i.imgur.com/6eM1k9M.jpg


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 1, 2014)

sushovan said:


> Got the Beast last night :
> 
> *i.imgur.com/k6RJv6Y.jpg
> *i.imgur.com/M9yl7nz.jpg
> ...


congrats... make sure to update ur phone and then factory reset it


----------



## sushovan (Aug 1, 2014)

updated to ver 18 ROM.. but is factory reset necessary? I heard that Doing so will result in removal of gapps also. 

also, any good screen guards and cases there? the ones at flipkart like karpine,rock etc are crap and Mi accessories are forever out of stock.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 1, 2014)

Congrats @ sushovan


----------



## SunE (Aug 1, 2014)

sushovan said:


> updated to ver 18 ROM.. but is factory reset necessary? I heard that Doing so will result in removal of gapps also.
> 
> also, any good screen guards and cases there? the ones at flipkart like karpine,rock etc are crap and Mi accessories are forever out of stock.



I didn't factory reset after the update and I don't find any issues so according to me it's not necessary.
I ordered the following screen protector Nillkin Tempered Glass Screen Protector Film for Miui Xiaomi M3 MI3 | eBay

As for case I'll get the official flip case once it's available. It should be launched by next week since the prices have been updated.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 1, 2014)

SunE said:


> I didn't factory reset after the update and I don't find any issues so according to me it's not necessary.
> I ordered the following screen protector Nillkin Tempered Glass Screen Protector Film for Miui Xiaomi M3 MI3 | eBay
> 
> As for case I'll get the official flip case once it's available. It should be launched by next week since the prices have been updated.


since u haven't factory reset it, run antutu after a reboot with battery on performance mode and post the screenshot


----------



## sushovan (Aug 1, 2014)

SunE said:


> I didn't factory reset after the update and I don't find any issues so according to me it's not necessary.
> I ordered the following screen protector Nillkin Tempered Glass Screen Protector Film for Miui Xiaomi M3 MI3 | eBay
> 
> As for case I'll get the official flip case once it's available. It should be launched by next week since the prices have been updated.



Hopefully there wont be another massacre on flipkart regarding accessories launch like they did with the phone launch.


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm not really a fan of flip cases, once I get the nillkin screen guard and that along with an aluminium protector should be good.. 
There are couple of them selling at 700 rupees plus, these things though are only about 400rs on Chinese websites 
I'll get my accessories once my phone issue is sorted out, waiting for that flipkart call or I'm gonna raise hell!! 
Btw there is an option while resetting to not delete user downloaded data or something similar I used that.. 

And funny enough though I got your phone before you as per the import date on your pic mine is newer :/ might be a typo on mine


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 1, 2014)

Those aluminum ones were selling for Rs499 on eBay on 22nd but now all they prices have skyrocketed. A flip cover with a vacuum lock is the only thing that actually saves your screen. Personal experience,these new tempered glass protectors don't do much,if there's a free fall for the fone the screen will shatter in most cases but the tempered glass protector will stay intact.A good quality screen guard is .26 mm thick and the tempered glass is .30 mm ,so its pretty implied.Its a new fad,will die soon.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 1, 2014)

Flip cases are worthless IMHO. Even if there's a vacuum / magnetic lock there's no surety that the flip will stay down in case of a drop.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 1, 2014)

The vacuum lock won't open no matter what in good cases from Pudini or Nilkin,when there's a free fall. Neither it will let the screen crack if your car keys and phone are in the same pocket of your jeans. Things I learnt the hardway.! I'm using a Pudini cross pattern black for the Mi3, the quality is awesome.


----------



## sushovan (Aug 1, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> The vacuum lock won't open no matter what in good cases from Pudini or Nilkin,when there's a free fall. Neither it will let the screen crack if your car keys and phone are in the same pocket of your jeans. Things I learnt the hardway.! I'm using a Pudini cross pattern black for the Mi3, the quality is awesome.



its selling at obnoxious prices at ebay india :/


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 1, 2014)

PudiniÂ® XIN Series Flip PU Leather Case Cover FOR Xiaomi MI3 M3 Miui | eBay
hahahahaha epic,thats nearly 15-20X the price


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 1, 2014)

I bought it for Rs 650 !!! Ha ha ha, really they have gone mad,the sellers! I really wanted the aluminum back cover but then the nightmare of my previous 5 inches screen cracks reigned me in.

Get it from aliexpress,but the wait is of 21 days but the collection is mind bogglingly huge. All eBay.in sellers get it from aliexpress.



m.aliexpress.com/search.htm?keywords=mi3


----------



## SunE (Aug 1, 2014)

They probably don't have it in stock. Some sellers have this habit of overpricing their product listings when they don't have the stock. For some reason they don't like re-listing.


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 1, 2014)

^^ yeah they do that 
just out of curiosity  i decided to compare my old SLCD from i9003 and mi3 ,mi3 does have a yellowish tint even after selecting cool from the color saturation screen (and if you look close enough you can see the bottom edge is dim  and light bleed from top)  and mi3 screen is at 50% brightness while i9003 is at 40 !


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/nVteeVb.jpg


----------



## SunE (Aug 1, 2014)

Different company screens have different color tones. Even my Nexus 5 screen looks a bit yellowish compared to that of Moto G.

- - - Updated - - -

Plus Samsung do make the best screens so no point comparing


----------



## hardyhacker007 (Aug 1, 2014)

for how many days sale will go on any idea i need to wait till DP??? and what will be the EMI


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 1, 2014)

Couple of Photos taken with Mi3 in normal point and shoot modes.

*i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140726_150315_zps7d17c78d.jpg

*i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140727_214121_HDR_zpsbff6fd7c.jpg


----------



## sushovan (Aug 2, 2014)

The screen seems to have attracted a lot of my fingerprints in one day. any idea how to clean those? or do i even need to clean those ? will this fingerprints have any impact if i put a screenguard later?


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 2, 2014)

Get a screen guard asap. Even if its not the original. Later when you get a good one remove it. Just fix something that doesn't have adhesive.


----------



## rish1 (Aug 2, 2014)

Xiaomi reveals: 15,000 Mi 3 units up for sale on August 5

*images.fonearena.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/15k-Mi-3.png


----------



## amjath (Aug 3, 2014)

Did mi power bank went for sale


----------



## ARb (Aug 3, 2014)

Awesome specs for 15k phone. 
Definitely want to buy it


----------



## chillz88 (Aug 3, 2014)

This or the asus zenfone 6 guys?


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 3, 2014)

chillz88 said:


> This or the asus zenfone 6 guys?


Well if you want to use a phone with your feet then definitely ZenPhone 6 

PS : Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 3, 2014)

chillz88 said:


> This or the asus zenfone 6 guys?



Only if you can win the game on Aug 5


----------



## sushovan (Aug 3, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Well if you want to use a phone with your feet then definitely ZenPhone 6
> 
> PS : Sorry couldn't resist


Now where is the damn like button gone?


----------



## kaz (Aug 4, 2014)

If anyone interested in a flipcase I just found one

*paytm.com/shop/p/watch-unlimited-movies-at-mavshack-com-Paytm_1431


----------



## Head Banger (Aug 4, 2014)

Guys, what  type of focus is best for video recording? Continuous or fixed?


----------



## Alien (Aug 4, 2014)

New software update (KXDMIBF 22.0) available now..


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 4, 2014)

Very fast updates, I received right now! Super fast.


----------



## SunE (Aug 4, 2014)

Anyone got the changelog for the latest release?


----------



## Alien (Aug 4, 2014)

MIUI Update Highlights

New - Added 'Resend all' function in Outbox of Mail (05-28)
Changelog

Messaging

Optimization - Optimized UI of Notification messages. Support viewing messages by types by pulling down (06-04)
Optimization - Optimized UI of Notification messages. Support viewing messages by types by pulling down (06-04)
Fix - Homescreen popup window did not show incoming messages' content (05-27)
E-mail

New - Added 'Resend all' function in Outbox (05-28)
Optimization - Enhanced speed of batch operation (05-28)
Optimization - Exchange account login procedure (05-28)
Optimization - There will be a reminder if a mail was not sent out (06-10)
Optimization - The add attachment button will always show in the mail composing page (06-10)
Fix - Sometimes app would FC when deleting mails by swiping to the left (05-28)
Fix - Sometimes there were two back icons at More - Sync options (Mi3 WCDMA/CDMA) (05-28)
Fix - Sometimes it would report error when sender box is empty (05-28)
Fix - Some POP accounts could not log in (06-03)
Fix - Using 'Sort by' in searching results may cause FC (06-03)
Fix - Could not send mails by clicking the email address in contact details page (06-03)
Fix - Could log into a same account repeatedly (06-10)
Fix - Sometimes there were mistakes in folders number counting if there were several accounts (06-10)
Fix - Attachments would continue downloading after pressing stop (06-10)
Fix - Sometimes could not forward mails with attachments (06-10)
Fix - Errors in signature UI after saving a mail as draft (06-10)
Fix - App might exit abnormally when editing account name (06-10)
Fix - App might FC when setting up Hotmail accounts (06-19)
Fix - Inaccurate attachments sizes for IMAP protocol accounts (06-19)
Fix - Mistakes in sorting attachments by date (06-19)
Fix - For some POP3 protocol accounts, couldn't download an attachment again after deleting it in the attachments management page (06-19)
Fix - Sometimes, app would fake freeze when downloading attachments (06-19)
Fix - Sometimes, mail content would show as unrecognizable codes (06-19)
Fix - yeah.net mails couldn't download attachments (06-19)
Fix - Some POP3 accounts might receive mails repeatedly (06-19)
Fix - Sometimes, couldn't download images automatically even when connected to WiFi (06-19)
Calendar

Fix - Sometimes, app would stop responding (06-18)
Fix - Could not open calendar if not logged into a Xiaomi account (06-10)
Fix - Sometimes, app would stop responding (06-18)


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 4, 2014)

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/08/05/uqu4ygu8.jpg


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 4, 2014)

i need to know if someone who has updated, was his/her device got reset or was it as is ???? lemme know asap


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 5, 2014)

Good Luck everybody trying the game 'Flash Sale' today  but if you miss out on Xioami, you can try downing the pain with a bowl of chowmein


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 5, 2014)

updated MIUI... nothing went wrong... however, RIP Conserve Battery Mode :'(


----------



## hardyhacker007 (Aug 5, 2014)

today is the last sale no more sale  sad can't buy any news for other phones like redmi notes sale date


----------



## Naveen.S (Aug 5, 2014)

hardyhacker007 said:


> today is the last sale no more sale  sad can't buy any news for other phones like redmi notes sale date


Who told you that today's sale is last sale? Flipkart has put up notification for next sale registration and it will start from 6PM today.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 5, 2014)

Naveen.S said:


> Who told you that today's sale is last sale? Flipkart has put up notification for next sale registration and it will start from 6PM today.


lolz..


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 5, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> updated MIUI... nothing went wrong... however, RIP Conserve Battery Mode :'(


all my apps permission got reset...


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 5, 2014)

Again the SCAMMY sale is over in a flash. What the hell,the clock struck two and the next moment the OUT of Stock message appears!!!! Its not possible. Its a SCAM ...100%. Mi is just showing off.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 5, 2014)

*puu.sh/aFszb/97a530eb80.png

out of stock in 5 secs :'( :'(

- - - Updated - - -



The Incinerator said:


> Again the SCAMMY sale is over in a flash. What the hell,the clock struck two and the next moment the OUT of Stock message appears!!!! Its not possible. Its a SCAM ...100%. Mi is just showing off.



I feel you bro


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 5, 2014)

Haha..My replacement set arrived today.. everything seems to work ok..display looks fine (well almost..but im gonna nitpick anymore ,this is just fine).. wasted too much time over it already
updating straight to the latest one 
Btw [MENTION=165219]emailvarunchandak[/MENTION] while updating its a good idea to backup the data ,there is a default MI app called backup which will save your data locally.. 
Now need to get some cover 
any suggestions ?
how is pudini brand? are they good?


----------



## bgeing (Aug 5, 2014)

It was added my FK cart, after few struggle it moved and the amt got debited to my bank a/c.  but no confirmation from FK.  If i open again it still showing in 'view cart' and when i press 'place order' its going for payment.  but, i already got debited to my bank a/c.  

guys whether i got it or not? confused???


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 5, 2014)

dont worry if its deducted from your bank ,your order must be placed most probably,I had the same problem, infact they showed my transaction has failed in flipkart page but the money was deducted and after some time i got message ,the order was placed
Same thing happened with my cousin also Keep calm and Wait 
 [MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION] imagine man..the fame is spreading and i guess the amount of people trying to get it must be more than 2 lakh and the way flipkart is selling its the fastest first 15,000 clicks doenst take much time, does it 

though there was a guy going around MI india facebook page telling people to contact him if they want the mobile he can get it booked for sure ,..i dont know if there is any hack to get it booked


----------



## Innocent Lies (Aug 5, 2014)

So was anybody able to get it? Went out of stock for me instantly...

If they honestly have such a vast demand, why can't they ship 30-40K units which will be met as well but like in 30-40 mins. Giving people ample time to buy, get good sales and create less frustration? It's been what 2 weeks already since they concretely know about the massive demand?


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 5, 2014)

> Hope. It is the only thing stronger than fear. A little hope is effective. A lot of hope is dangerous. Spark is fine, as long as it's contained.
> - Hunger games



 they are just giving hope and that is spreading the fame..
Probably they have yield issues every country its launched ,the same thing has happened
even in china MI4 was sold out in 32 seconds.


----------



## bgeing (Aug 5, 2014)

voila!!! got confirmed by flipkart by mail.  it was very tempt. 
 [MENTION=107549]kamikaz[/MENTION] btw thanks for ur cooling words.


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 5, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> they are just giving hope and that is spreading the fame..
> Probably they have yield issues every country its launched ,the same thing has happened
> even in china MI4 was sold out in 32 seconds.





*You may register for the next sale (Aug 12) beginning 6 PM today *


----------



## sushovan (Aug 5, 2014)

wut? *fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/t1.0-9/p526x296/10561635_1518240148390551_4727944656426034474_n.png


anyway who cares about those who failed today, I got one last week 

- - - Updated - - -



kamikaz said:


> Now need to get some cover
> any suggestions ?
> how is pudini brand? are they good?



Pudini ones are best ( especially the cross pattern flip one) but getting one right now in India is equally hard as the phone itself.

you can check out the seller "allphoneunlock" at ebay india, only one I found selling original xiaomi accessories.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 5, 2014)

[MENTION=107549]kamikaz[/MENTION] , I really do t think so, 15000 clicks in 2 sec for the same product at the same time will crash Flipkart or any kart. I know there's a huge response but this is plain fishy,anyway you look at it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2014)

out of stock in 2secs 
is it Mi3 or Orgasm


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 5, 2014)

[MENTION=107549]kamikaz[/MENTION] For phone cover head to aliexpress.Lot of option but the wait is of 21 days. I'm using a Pudini Cross Pattern on my Mi3 and its very good indeed,high quality.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys try the theme Silence its pretty cool. Ares is the next best after Silence.


----------



## bgeing (Aug 5, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> [MENTION=107549]kamikaz[/MENTION] For phone cover head to aliexpress.Lot of option but the wait is of 21 days. I'm using a Pudini Cross Pattern on my Mi3 and its very good indeed,high quality.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Guys try the theme Silence its pretty cool. Ares is the next best after Silence.



Pl suggest a good screen guard and cover which ships within 3-5days (should reach fast) as i dont want keep it naked long, as mine (mi3) delivery date is on this 8-Aug!

and  [MENTION=128761]sushovan[/MENTION] the one u told (pudini) is showing in ebay at 899/-, is that worth buying?


----------



## sushovan (Aug 5, 2014)

bgeing said:


> Pl suggest a good screen guard and cover which ships within 3-5days (should reach fast) as i dont want keep it naked long, as mine (mi3) delivery date is on this 8-Aug!
> 
> and  [MENTION=128761]sushovan[/MENTION] the one u told (pudini) is showing in ebay at 899/-, is that worth buying?



That one isn't the cross pattern one and the seller looks dubious.  The actual ones from Pudini on eBay are priced exorbitantly and the sellers themselves mentioned out of stock status.  Currently Your best bet for a good case is the Official Mi flip cover at 699 from seller allphoneunlock ( Flipkart will start selling the same for 599 but no one knows when and how many will be able to even buy it).

Original Xiaomi MI3 Flip Leather Stand Protective Cover Case | eBay


----------



## KayKashyap (Aug 5, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> [MENTION=107549]kamikaz[/MENTION] , I really do t think so, 15000 clicks in 2 sec for the same product at the same time will crash Flipkart or any kart. I know there's a huge response but this is plain fishy,anyway you look at it.



even i feel the same,but please check this! 
 [Must Read] Confusion about buying Mi 3 through Flipkart in India [Updating] - India - MIUI Official Community

- - - Updated - - -

i want that piston headphone


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 5, 2014)

bgeing said:


> Pl suggest a good screen guard and cover which ships within 3-5days (should reach fast) as i dont want keep it naked long, as mine (mi3) delivery date is on this 8-Aug!



I'm using a Karpine Diamond 0.26mm. Its good. You will find it in Flipkart. The other good one is from Nilkin 9H tempered glass costs close to or over Rs1000 at the moment.

- - - Updated - - -

Karpine Scr-2009 Clear Screen Guard for Mi3 - Karpine: Flipkart.com


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 5, 2014)

sadly allphoneunlock store has only white cover left.. that will get dirty quickly nah, i'll wait , i should have ordered a cover when i ordered the tempered glass cover ..21 days wait is too much

Btw any idea what the glass covering camera is made of? is it scratch resistant,hope it is..my last phones camera glass was pretty much filled with scratches..after putting it inside pocket
     [MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION] have you tried the VIper mod, supposedly improves the sound quality, need root..

Has anyone found the differences in the new update, the ones i found so far are

Battery conserve mode is missing
Backup programs icon is missing from the tools folder , can be accessed from settings page( i was able to restore my apps from the old mi3 to new one without problems  )
GPS icon in status bar now appears on left side 
New wallpaper (the one shown on MI4)
The network status has now 5 bars
the default font is slightly large than before, i think so
front camera has timer; for selfies i guess!
*Update*
Pulse notifications appears to be working fine now(mis call worked for me )

will update if i see anything new


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 5, 2014)

Wow thanks kamikaz for the update on the update !  No I am yet to try the viper mod. Will do it,but I'm skeptical about rooting.


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 5, 2014)

haha i would have rooted ,if i had time to mess with the phone ,but right now i'll have to focus on other important matters..

btw got this from miui official forum


> Qualcomm later clarified that both MSM8x74AB and MSM8x74AC belong to Snapdragon 801 series
> 
> Qualcomm Clarifies MSM8974AB And MSM8974AC Are Under Snapdragon 801 Series
> Disappointed! XiaoMi Cheats Buyers By Quietly Changed Mi3's Processor To Snapdragon 800 MSM8274AB
> ...


----------



## hsr (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm making this the official thread for all Xiaomi related discussions. All are welcome to make new posts here (only).

- - - Updated - - -

Please do report duplicate posts and queries.


----------



## Reloaded (Aug 5, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/1S2jtxr.jpg
*i.imgur.com/jlu2TZL.jpg

managed to get it on my shopping cart , just testing didn't buy it


----------



## hardyhacker007 (Aug 5, 2014)

thnx will it continue till sept as i hv to wait for next month and FK giving cash on delivery


----------



## elafanto (Aug 6, 2014)

I faced Call drop Issue. Any other facing the same??? also got "unable to connect to camera" once. 


Mine is stable ROM MIUI-KXDMIBE16.0


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 6, 2014)

[MENTION=142364]elafanto[/MENTION] Update that to stable Rom MIUI-KXDMIBF 22.0 immediately to resolve all the issues.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=107549]kamikaz[/MENTION] can you take a photo in HDR and check if its bright in low light or appearing dark.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 6, 2014)

elafanto said:


> I faced Call drop Issue. Any other facing the same??? also got "unable to connect to camera" once.
> 
> 
> Mine is stable ROM MIUI-KXDMIBE16.0



And unable to connect with camera is a 4. 4.2 bug


----------



## abracadabra (Aug 6, 2014)

Its really not those 15k pieces, neither 10k or even the 5k, its much lower than those! Other manufactures will push in FTC to conduct a check on the real number of pieces sold very soon! There is insider hand, if you know someone at FK , you can get out of loop mess!


----------



## bgeing (Aug 6, 2014)

Whatever the FK $**** doing but, finally this time i was able to book one mi3, and it'll be delivered tomorw or next day.

So you already owner of this mob, pl suggest me what are the important or general 'dos & donts' as soon as i receive this ph.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 6, 2014)

UPDATE after you finish charging it to 100%.


----------



## elafanto (Aug 6, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> [MENTION=142364]elafanto[/MENTION] Update that to stable Rom MIUI-KXDMIBF 22.0 immediately to resolve all the issues.



Not showing in OTA update, Earlier it was showing update is available.


----------



## bgeing (Aug 6, 2014)

bgeing said:


> Whatever the FK $**** doing but, finally this time i was able to book one mi3, and it'll be delivered tomorw or next day.
> 
> So you already owner of this mob, pl suggest me what are the important or general 'dos & donts' as soon as i receive this ph.





The Incinerator said:


> UPDATE after you finish charging it to 100%.



Thanks for the quick response n imp point.  

Currently i dont have net facility in my sim, but somehow will do update shortly.  after switching on first time do i need to empty battery or put to charge it to 100% from whatever it has?

btw any other suggestion?


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 6, 2014)

Put it to charge without switching it on as soon as receive it.
   [MENTION=142364]elafanto[/MENTION] ,you are right, I'm running ROM 18.0 and am not getting the 22.0 anymore,I believe they have withdrawn the ROM,I read it has camera and call drop bugs,maybe that's the reason. Check if you are getting 18.0 or wait till they come up with a new one,or if problems are severe ask for a replacement.

- - - Updated - - -

Can somebody comment on the NFC, I just cudn get it to work!


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 6, 2014)

bgeing said:


> Whatever the FK $**** doing but, finally this time i was able to book one mi3, and it'll be delivered tomorw or next day.
> 
> So you already owner of this mob, pl suggest me what are the important or general 'dos & donts' as soon as i receive this ph.


1. full charge
2. update to latest rom
3. reboot
4. factory reset
5. reboot
6. Enjoy.

do the above on battery, not while charging.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 6, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Put it to charge without switching it on as soon as receive it.
> [MENTION=142364]elafanto[/MENTION] ,you are right, I'm running ROM 18.0 and am not getting the 22.0 anymore,I believe they have withdrawn the ROM,I read it has camera and call drop bugs,maybe that's the reason. Check if you are getting 18.0 or wait till they come up with a new one,or if problems are severe ask for a replacement.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


nfc working fine, tested with nexus 5 and nokia lumia. no issues.... btw, i haven't faced any call drop or camera issues... everything is going great...


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 6, 2014)

Mine is just not transferring data between a Z2 or a Note 2. I turned on the NFC on both devices,touched two phones,played the video for transfer but didn't get any message on either that transfer is taken place! Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 6, 2014)

DARn the update is pulled ???!! 500 mb of my 3g wasted  damn..
i havent faced much bugs,but i havent really used the phone that much ,trying to deaddict 
only problem i have faced is ,whatsapp notification has gone buggy, it was working fine in v18 without doing anything, i dont know if it has anything to do with backing up from previous ver..can someone post a screenshot of its permissions 

   [MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION] 
MI3 V22 random - Imgur

here are some photos i have taken with HDR on and off ,im not a good photographer so not sure this would be fine 
Judge the pics for yourself and the only place the hDR got darker was in the picture with remotre control and as you can see its the situation with minimum light ( all pics ,except the dog one , are low light situations)

Also its a good idea to head to MIUI official forum, they have got many tips and stuff going on
though im not sure which forum is official there is an India specific forum and an India subsection under international miui forum, the latter seems to contain many contests though 

check this some super awesome pics taken with Xiaomi phones 
[VOTING] MIUI Photo Contest Second Round! Theme: Nature. - Xiaomi Mi 4 - MIUI Official Community


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 6, 2014)

Ahhaaaaa


Xiaomi to put 20,000 Mi 3 phones on sale on August 12 - The Economic Times


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 6, 2014)

Its looking Ok,the HDRs.


----------



## amjath (Aug 7, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> Ahhaaaaa
> 
> 
> Xiaomi to put 20,000 Mi 3 phones on sale on August 12 - The Economic Times



 publicity


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 7, 2014)

20,000 is still a joke. The numbers with all the publicity and the demand should have been higher.If as per data 15K finishes in 2sec so will 20k !!!


----------



## theserpent (Aug 7, 2014)

the 15k units is surely a lie, I highly doubt it's possible to sell 15k units in just 2 sec


----------



## kaz (Aug 7, 2014)

theserpent said:


> the 15k units is surely a lie, I highly doubt it's possible to sell 15k units in just 2 sec



You need to change your PC time to get access to the deal before even the sale starts


----------



## theserpent (Aug 7, 2014)

kaz said:


> You need to change your PC time to get access to the deal before even the sale starts



Yes I know that .Everyone knows this is a lie, still xiaomi thinks Indians are fools to believe that 2 sec "fake" sold out


----------



## kaz (Aug 7, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Yes I know that .Everyone knows this is a lie, still xiaomi thinks Indians are fools to believe that 2 sec "fake" sold out



Or maybe because they just don't know


----------



## amjath (Aug 7, 2014)

kaz said:


> Or maybe because they just don't know


Or is it flipkart, who is trying to create hype for it's exclusivity without the knowledge of xiaomi


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 7, 2014)

Hugo Barra talks about Shortage of Mi3 in India and strategy, Mi4 and more - India - MIUI Official Community
Relax fellas, perhaps this could be true too.. Read the thread above to find out about what  Hugo Barra has to say about this and more.. 

Here's another thread from the forum which says how to book your phone, don't know if it will work, but worth sharing I guess
[Information] How to Ensure a MI3 for you on 12thAug 2014 @ Flipkart - India - MIUI Official Community


----------



## bgeing (Aug 7, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> 1. full charge
> 2. update to latest rom
> 3. reboot
> 4. factory reset
> ...



Thanks for the guide.

About your point 4.factory reset, i've been a follower of this thread since beginning, i've not seen agreement on this thing to do or not among mi3 users. you only said to do reset, but some did & some going fine without.

So what is the clear opinions all users of this mi3?

Btw just now got the beast!


----------



## sushovan (Aug 7, 2014)

since the possibility of grabbing the Pudini cross pattern case is next to nothing, im going for this :
Nillkin Fresh Window View Leather Flip Back Cover Case Xiaomi MI 3 Black | eBay

will this be a good choice?


----------



## rish1 (Aug 7, 2014)

theserpent said:


> the 15k units is surely a lie, I highly doubt it's possible to sell 15k units in just 2 sec



its not a lie , india's population is too high and this phone has attained massive publicity ..2 sec looks like too less but it is not when you think about the no of people lining up for this phone at the very instant all at a single place plus the festive season  ..


----------



## theserpent (Aug 7, 2014)

amjath said:


> Or is it flipkart, who is trying to create hype for it's exclusivity without the knowledge of xiaomi



this.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 7, 2014)

bgeing said:


> Thanks for the guide.
> 
> About your point 4.factory reset, i've been a follower of this thread since beginning, i've not seen agreement on this thing to do or not among mi3 users. you only said to do reset, but some did & some going fine without.
> 
> ...


it's a good practice to factory reset after initial update to clean up everything and use the phone fresh out of the box.. in the end, its your opinion..


----------



## abracadabra (Aug 7, 2014)

The Xiaomi Official forum is MIUI Official Community

The Sub Forum for India is India - MIUI Official Community

The Indian Fan Site forum is MIUI India ? Forum



Those of you who updated, has the hissing down cleared in the video recording with v22??


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 7, 2014)

abracadabra said:


> The Xiaomi Official forum is MIUI Official Community
> 
> The Sub Forum for India is India - MIUI Official Community
> 
> ...


will try the hissing stuff today... thanks for reminding that.... it was really annoying me..

earlier I used S advance and 1 minute recording at 720p was around 60MB.. but on this, it very less... too much processing...

i read somewhere that Mi 3 also have RAW image mode.. where is that ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2014)

any update on RedMi 1S launch date?


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 7, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> any update on RedMi 1S launch date?


This month end, check the link I posted in my previous post to an interview of Hugo Barra 
Raw support is there only in the Chinese version, not in WCDmA version, but there is an app in playstore that let's you take RAW photos, in our phone also, will update the link here soon

UPDATE [MENTION=165219]emailvarunchandak[/MENTION]
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.maginmp.app.mi2raw

Details about the app
[Raw Images] [Mi3] Capture raw images on Mi3!! - App - MIUI Official Community
havent used it myself,tell us your impressions if you plan to use it


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 7, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Raw support is there only in the Chinese version, not in WCDmA version, but there is an app in playstore that let's you take RAW photos, in our phone also, will update the link here soon



great... lemme know about that...


----------



## KayKashyap (Aug 7, 2014)

piston  Mi In-Ear Headphones


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 7, 2014)

KayKashyap said:


> piston  Mi In-Ear Headphones


m thinking of going first day first show on this one too....

is it launched already...????


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 7, 2014)

There are reviews about it on Flipkart already!


----------



## kamal_saran (Aug 7, 2014)

hey guys . i install that so called mi suite program on my pc . and when updating through that it only takes upto 5 or 7 minutes . so i think that it downloads only those files which are additional and flash them on phone and u just got updated to latest without downloading massive ~500mb rom file. BTW i'm on a 512kbps connection so i think that's what happens updating through pc. can anyone do it on their pc and confirm if i'm right about this . because then i think we can fastly update to latest and also no problem of showing no update on some phones


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 7, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> There are reviews about it on Flipkart already!


lolzz


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 7, 2014)

kamal_saran said:


> hey guys . i install that so called mi suite program on my pc . and when updating through that it only takes upto 5 or 7 minutes . so i think that it downloads only those files which are additional and flash them on phone and u just got updated to latest without downloading massive ~500mb rom file. BTW i'm on a 512kbps connection so i think that's what happens updating through pc. can anyone do it on their pc and confirm if i'm right about this . because then i think we can fastly update to latest and also no problem of showing no update on some phones


mi suite ??? Link please


----------



## KayKashyap (Aug 8, 2014)

correct me if im wrong,but if we were on stable miui rom V18,the update is about only 20mb!! 

mine was updated in 2 mins with 20mbps(4mbps download speed) xD

- - - Updated - - -

no they aren't launched yet,but some people own it,thanks to bangalore meeting & hugo barra !! :-/


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 8, 2014)

The update ROM 22.0 is not even showing up anymore. I wonder why they withdrew it.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 8, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> UPDATE [MENTION=165219]emailvarunchandak[/MENTION]
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.maginmp.app.mi2raw
> 
> Details about the app
> ...



sure... will get back to u after i do a thorough testing..


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 8, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> mi suite ??? Link please



Connect your phone to the PC , the Mi Suite shows up with a Drive Letter next to it, click on it to Install It. Its all in Chinese but there's a English referral in Mi forums.If you are on 22 you will miss surfing the net on the Mi3 connected to a PC using the PCs net connection.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 8, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Connect your phone to the PC , the Mi Suite shows up with a Drive Letter next to it, click on it to Install It. Its all in Chinese but there's a English referral in Mi forums.If you are on 22 you will miss surfing the net on the Mi3 connected to a PC using the PCs net connection.



****....!!! now i need to check this evening with my v22 Mi 3 :'(


----------



## bgeing (Aug 8, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Connect your phone to the PC , the Mi Suite shows up with a Drive Letter next to it, click on it to Install It. Its all in Chinese but there's a English referral in Mi forums.If you are on 22 you will miss surfing the net on the Mi3 connected to a PC using the PCs net connection.



I haven't updated till now, mine is on 16.0. Do u suggest to update? but, i need that PC net using feature as i dont have net on my sim. however, currently i'm able to browse in my mob using PCs net.

1more thing to i've not yet removed front screen sticker as the screen protector on its way to reach me may be tomorw.  Will affect in anyway other than display goes off during call due covered on proximity sensor?  Pl do share ur knowledge.


----------



## sushovan (Aug 8, 2014)

bgeing said:


> I haven't updated till now, mine is on 16.0. Do u suggest to update? but, i need that PC net using feature as i dont have net on my sim. however, currently i'm able to browse in my mob using PCs net.
> 
> 1more thing to i've not yet removed front screen sticker as the screen protector on its way to reach me may be tomorw.  Will affect in anyway other than display goes off during call due covered on proximity sensor?  Pl do share ur knowledge.



Update to 18.0 version. You can keep  that sticker until screen protector arrives, it won't do any harm 

Which screen protector did you buy btw?


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 8, 2014)

bgeing said:


> I haven't updated till now, mine is on 16.0. Do u suggest to update? but, i need that PC net using feature as i dont have net on my sim. however, currently i'm able to browse in my mob using PCs net.
> 
> 1more thing to i've not yet removed front screen sticker as the screen protector on its way to reach me may be tomorw.  Will affect in anyway other than display goes off during call due covered on proximity sensor?  Pl do share ur knowledge.



If you are not getting the 18.0 OTA then follow this link to do it manually.

Xiaomi MI3 owner review and discussion - Dost and Dimes Forum at DesiDime

Not an issue I did the same too regarding the screen guard.


----------



## bgeing (Aug 8, 2014)

sushovan said:


> Update to 18.0 version. You can keep  that sticker until screen protector arrives, it won't do any harm
> 
> Which screen protector did you buy btw?





The Incinerator said:


> If you are not getting the 18.0 OTA then follow this link to do it manually.
> 
> Xiaomi MI3 owner review and discussion - Dost and Dimes Forum at DesiDime
> 
> Not an issue I did the same too regarding the screen guard.




wow! thanks to you both for the info.

Btw I ordered this ... Amzer Ultra Clear Screen Guard Protector With Cleaning Cloth FOR Xiaomi MI 3 | eBay
Dont know its good or not, I just avoided matte and low in amt. didn't have much time to research.

update: Also mine already in 16.0, when pressed on 'check for updates' it keep showing either 'there are no new updates' or 'you are on the latest version', what's this means? 18.0 isnt available or what?


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 8, 2014)

Can anyone help me regarding this screenshot ????

I am unable to connect to forums from tapatalk... 

*s4.postimg.org/ywr9jylg9/Screenshot_2014_08_08_07_06_34.jpg


----------



## sushovan (Aug 8, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> Can anyone help me regarding this screenshot ????
> 
> I am unable to connect to forums from tapatalk...
> 
> *s4.postimg.org/ywr9jylg9/Screenshot_2014_08_08_07_06_34.jpg


Its a known error,  occurring ever since they upgraded(?) this forum. try tapping repeatedly(if you still get error, just try same procedure after a few mins) or use another version.


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 8, 2014)

alright ordered a coffee coloured aluminium cover for mine cost 400 rs ,looks ok jsut about cover the edges and adds a lil more weight and that COLD metal feeling , its monsoon here and the phone is really cold !
here are the pics 
*i.imgur.com/Fkrxs3E.jpg

more in the album
imgur: the simple image sharer 

Now i need that nillkin i shipped from china ,over 15 days now, when will it reach me i wonder:/

im still on v22,doesnt have felt the need to downgrade it yet and the miui v6 that is planned to release on aug 16 thats most probably beta version , i think


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 8, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> alright ordered a coffee coloured aluminium cover for mine cost 400 rs ,looks ok jsut about cover the edges and adds a lil more weight and that COLD metal feeling , its monsoon here and the phone is really cold !
> here are the pics
> *i.imgur.com/Fkrxs3E.jpg
> 
> ...



as the device is cold, start hardcore gaming...

- - - Updated - - -



sushovan said:


> Its a known error,  occurring ever since they upgraded(?) this forum. try tapping repeatedly(if you still get error, just try same procedure after a few mins) or use another version.



ok.. will do that..


----------



## kamal_saran (Aug 8, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> mi suite ??? Link please



just connect to pc with mi3. u will get it just follow the instructions . for english version download patch provided and do sthe steps u will get it MIUI India ? View topic - MiPhone Manager


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 8, 2014)

i just rolled back to v18, though i didnt have major issues, but the bingo guy in miui forum was like , its a request from me to revert to 18 and all, thankfully i had backed up downloaded rom the original phone, flashed it and whatsapp is back to normal !! (or so i think !)


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 9, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> i just rolled back to v18, though i didnt have major issues, but the bingo guy in miui forum was like , its a request from me to revert to 18 and all, thankfully i had backed up downloaded rom the original phone, flashed it and whatsapp is back to normal !! (or so i think !)



Before deciding on Xiaomi, just wanted to know if there any bug in camera ? I'm reading about call drop issues ? is this common or only some users are facing this particular problem ? Has it been resolved ?


----------



## sushovan (Aug 9, 2014)

The bug is in Google Camera app when using HDR. I didnt encounter any call drop issues.

Meanwhile, Faith in Humanity restored :

Pudini Cross Pattern Folder Flip Case FOR Xiaomi MI3 | eBay


----------



## elafanto (Aug 9, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> alright ordered a coffee coloured aluminium cover for mine cost 400 rs ,looks ok jsut about cover the edges and adds a lil more weight and that COLD metal feeling , its monsoon here and the phone is really cold !
> here are the pics
> *i.imgur.com/Fkrxs3E.jpg
> 
> ...



I read that, Aluminium back covers are problem for network signals. !!!


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 9, 2014)

No issues with aluminium cover related to range,im getting the usual range at home ! and no issues with camera either 

Yeah u cant use HDR in google camera,
apparently v22, though a global rom, was meant for malayasia , now back on v18, and the notifications are working fine and not much difference, though gps takes like 30 seconds or more to lock..was instantaneous earlier, 

Any idea regarding what version of PIstons are going to be sold , as far as i have seen from pics posted ,all are silver coloured ones , which were v1 incidentally and all the reviews posted around the net are for v2
this could be a india specific model, i hope they release details soon, i need a new earphones badly :/

ANd Happy news kernel sources will be released Later this year Barra confirms 
Mi3 Kernel to be released soon Hugo Barra Confirms - Xiaomi Mi 3 - MIUI Official Community


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 9, 2014)

*Xiaomi Mi3 Do’s, Don’t and Problems Solutions*

If you have bought a new Xiaomi Mi3 or are planning to buy one here are certain things you are better off knowing beforehand. The post is meant for beginners, but if you are planning to buy Mi3, I am sure you can find a few points to benefit from irrespective of your Android experience. The guide was prepared by Xiaomi Malaysia group and compiles several issues faced by newbies.

*Some Do’s*

Remove the Display Cover:
After unboxing the device, first thing you should do is remove the display protector film. Some of you might be tempted to keep it under wraps for some time, but trust me that will mess with the proximity sensor and lead to abrupt call drops and other weird stuff. You are better off without it, especially because corning gorilla glass on the display ensures all the protection that you need.

Starting Mi3:
You can start the device by long pressing the power key. Keep it pressed till you see boot animation on your Mi3 screen Be careful with SIM Tray: Several users on MI Forum are reporting issues with the SIM card tray, so much that Xiaomi has posted a video tutorial on its India Facebook page to guide users through the process.

Restart after Inserting the SIM :
it is advisable to Restart after you have inserted the SIM card properly. Check if everything works. Make a few calls. In case of any discrepancy you can contact customer care or flipkart for timely replacement.


First time charging:
You might hear that you need to charge it for so and so hours for the first time, but that’s void of any merit. Just charge your phone till it reaches 100 percent. There are no strict rules with this.


Some Don’ts
---> Do Not Insert the SIM card without the SIM Tray, in case you damage the SIM Tray repairing costs can go as high as 9,500 INR which is around 70 percent of the original cost.

---> If sometime you remove your SIM card from the SIM tray, do not insert the tray back in without the SIM . The SIM Tray might get stuck inside according to what several other users have reported on MI Forums.

---> Do Not throw away the sticker on your phone: There is a sticker on your phone, you can remove it, but don’t throw it away. This might be required for warranty.

Solution to Some Common Problems
First thing to do, in case you encounter a vexing bug, is to restart your Mi3. Here are some other common problems and their solutions which you can benefit from.

_Irregular Battery Drain_: Lower the display brightness, turn off your GPS and install apps like Greenify or perhaps DS Battery Saver if you prefer something more aggressive.

_Notification Problem:_ Go to your WiFi advanced settings and check the option to keep WiFi on during sleep. Also check for app settings as some apps require you to grant permission to display notifications.

_WhatsApp Issues:_
If you are having sync issues with WhatsApp contacts that is because you require to give it access to your contact list. Go to Setting >apps>whatapp>manage permission>access to contact list.

_Instagram Loading Issues:_

Turn off high quality image processing setting in Instagram Settings.
Touch ineffective while charging : In this case, un plug the device and restart it. In case the problem persist try using another data cable

_Custom Ringtones Missing:_
To see the custom ringtones you can go to music player and untick filters in settings.

_Uninstall Themes:_
Visit the page you used to apply theme and scroll down to find the Uninstall option.

Conclusion
Since MIUI on KitKat is still new, there will be several bugs which Xiaomi will address with its frequent updates. Xiaomi has a good reputation for listening to customer reviews which also saves it a fortune on R&D. If you are facing any other issues with the device, let us know in the comment section below.


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 9, 2014)

V23 out showing 109mb anyone updated?
Edit 
It disappeared now!!.. Weird :/


----------



## croma (Aug 9, 2014)

Is it possible to download torrents using utorrent and save it directly to a pendrive or external hard disk connected using OTG?I am used to downloading large torrent files mostly 8 to 15GB in size and since there's no option for sd card I wanted to know if this is possible.Can anybody try this i.e., to put the download location to the device connected through OTG and completely download a torrent file and check whether it is working the way it should be?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 9, 2014)

croma said:


> Is it possible to download torrents using utorrent and save it directly to a pendrive or external hard disk connected using OTG?I am used to downloading large torrent files mostly 8 to 15GB in size and since there's no option for sd card I wanted to know if this is possible.Can anybody try this i.e., to put the download location to the device connected through OTG and completely download a torrent file and check whether it is working the way it should be?



Possible in aTorrent!


----------



## croma (Aug 9, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Possible in aTorrent!


I am afraid I didn't get you.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 9, 2014)

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mobilityflow.torrent

he meant this


----------



## croma (Aug 9, 2014)

I was saying that I am used to downloading through my phone using utorrent app to my sd card and I had a 32GB sd card ,there's no worry of running out of space since the size of torrent I used to download were usually in the range of 8-15GB.But because of only 13GB of free space and out of which I might have an available space of 6-7GB it won't be possible for me to download the torrent to my internal memory.So what I wanted to know was whether it is possible to connect a pen drive or portable HDD to the phone using an OTG cable and download the torrent to the pen drive or portable HDD.
The link was for a torrent downloading app.But I am already using utorrent on my current phone.Till now I was waiting for xiaomi to launch the 64GB variant of MI3 .But I am running out of patience now.


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 9, 2014)

They won't be launching any 64gig version of mi3,in fact I think 64gb version hasn't been launched outside China, but mi4 they will, 
Perhaps you should try to do it on some phone that supports USB otg, if it's possible,then I don't see a reason, not for it to work on mi3

On another note, there seems to be an alpha version of cyanogenmod, compiled by someone named cofface,that's a surprising  development!!

EDit 
Regarding GPS, prev on v18 and on my old mi3 i used to get instantaneous locks for GPS, now with the new one i had upgraded and rolled back to v18 but my gps takes a while to lock in, around 1 min may be using maps

BUt if we go into hardware and check satellites , it finds them pretty fast inside few seconds i wonder whats wrong !


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 10, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> They won't be launching any 64gig version of mi3,in fact I think 64gb version hasn't been launched outside China, but mi4 they will,
> Perhaps you should try to do it on some phone that supports USB otg, if it's possible,then I don't see a reason, not for it to work on mi3



Does Mi3 support OTG ? Please confirm.


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 10, 2014)

Dude Google, the first link, when you do that, is link to a video demonstrating the same (by fonearena) 

And as expected aluminium covers does interfere, as I found it was one of the reasons for the delayed satellite lock on my phone 
Wifi and 3g I guess weren't affected that much


----------



## KayKashyap (Aug 10, 2014)

sushovan said:


> The bug is in Google Camera app when using HDR. I didnt encounter any call drop issues.
> 
> Meanwhile, Faith in Humanity restored :
> 
> Pudini Cross Pattern Folder Flip Case FOR Xiaomi MI3 | eBay



ordered the flip cover! 

thanks mate!


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 10, 2014)

New Update KXDMIBF 23.0 of 109 MB out now!


----------



## kevz22 (Aug 10, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> V23 out showing 109mb anyone updated?
> Edit
> It disappeared now!!.. Weird :/



Updating. 95% done...


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 10, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> New Update KXDMIBF 23.0 of 109 MB out now!


its just 12mb..


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm gonna wait this time, this update showed up in updater app yesterday and after few minutes, it disappeared.. Now it's back again!!  Any improvements?


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 10, 2014)

I guess its different in size for the ones on 18 and 22. Even I'm gonna wait," why fix something when it ain't broken" policy!


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 10, 2014)

yeah , i couldnt hold back decided to update from v18 to v23 using mi phone manager, dowloaded 109mb !! the new theme(mi4) is back lets see what all new stuff i run into, i seem to have issues with delayed messages from whatsapp in the previous version, need more testing in the new one :/

the boot animation has changed ,old one was better i guess
UPDATE
It's the same changelog I posted previously for v22, the ability to share the connected PCs internet is back


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 10, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> Does Mi3 support OTG ? Please confirm.



Ofcourse it does.


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 10, 2014)

Most of the xiaomi mi3 from flipkart are being bought by scrupulous ebay sellers and they black market it for a huge profit. They even flaunt flipkart tag in there ebay listings. xiaomi mi3 | eBay


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 10, 2014)

Well we can't do much about that can we, I mean they are just as lucky as anyone is.. Perhaps flipkart can disable the 30 day replacement warranty when you buy from resellers, I don't know if they can do anything else legal to prevent such practices


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 10, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Well we can't do much about that can we, I mean they are just as lucky as anyone is.. Perhaps flipkart can disable the 30 day replacement warranty when you buy from resellers, I don't know if they can do anything else legal to prevent such practices




Flpkt can atleast increase the stock by 30000 units so, it will be available to 30% registered buyers. This is discourage the hoarding of ebay retailers.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 11, 2014)

okay here's the thing ..
i only got 12 MB of update. Why?
another issue, apps unable to use data connection or wifi connection when run in back group in locked mode. i have tried all the settings but to no avail. any one of u ppl here faced these issues ??? how to resolve it ????


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 11, 2014)

12mb probably coz you were in v22,this was an incremental update! 
Didn't get you regarding the issue? 
You mean when your phone is locked you aren't getting any notifications etc?


----------



## bgeing (Aug 11, 2014)

Pl ans my noob question.
Regarding update, mine is on 16.0, can i update directly to this new 23 and what would be the file size!?


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 11, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> 12mb probably coz you were in v22,this was an incremental update!
> Didn't get you regarding the issue?
> You mean when your phone is locked you aren't getting any notifications etc?



Steps to reproduce:
1. Use whatsapp normally.
2. press back key to go to home screen.
3. Do something else
4. lock screen, keep it aside, and do your work for few mins, hours.
5. unlock screen to find zero notifications from whatsapp, gmail, mail, facebook, twitter, etc.
6. Open whatsapp.
7. mobile data/wifi gets active and new msgs are retrieved right away.

I hope i have made it clear.


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 11, 2014)

bgeing said:


> Pl ans my noob question.
> Regarding update, mine is on 16.0, can i update directly to this new 23 and what would be the file size!?



yeah you can , about size i dont know , Use the updater app from your phone it will show the size for those who were updating from v18 its was 109mb and those from v22 it was 12 mb, yours could be higher ,i dont know ,check for yourself



emailvarunchandak said:


> Steps to reproduce:
> 1. Use whatsapp normally.
> 2. press back key to go to home screen.
> 3. Do something else
> ...



Well i only have whatsapp ,which gives active notifications and i think i had that problem in v22 and after rolling back to v18 from that also, ie i had to open the app to get notifications

BUt now it seems ok,im not entirely sure ,but im getting notifications when screen is locked,(i always clear my ram)
May be try resetting your phone , going into your settings>reset or try resetting the app data


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 11, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Well i only have whatsapp ,which gives active notifications and i think i had that problem in v22 and after rolling back to v18 from that also, ie i had to open the app to get notifications
> 
> BUt now it seems ok,im not entirely sure ,but im getting notifications when screen is locked,(i always clear my ram)
> May be try resetting your phone , going into your settings>reset or try resetting the app data




any consequences on resetting the app ?


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 11, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> any consequences on resetting the app ?


you will lose the data, its as  said it will be reset to its original state 

what i do is go into backup&reset>factory data reset>select erase apps>but let the "erase stored content" option disabled and reset the phone
this way whatsapp will have all its history and other left in the phone (and any data that you have downloaded beside the apps) while all the apps will be removed and then you would have to start over installing from playstore, google apps (and other preinstalled ones) will be reset to the version you had when you bought the phone(they wont be removed) , you will also lose contacts,sms,call logs etc , use micloud or the built in backup app to save them


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 11, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> you will lose the data, its as  said it will be reset to its original state
> 
> what i do is go into backup&reset>factory data reset>select erase apps>but let the "erase stored content" option disabled and reset the phone
> this way whatsapp will have all its history and other left in the phone (and any data that you have downloaded beside the apps) while all the apps will be removed and then you would have to start over installing from playstore, google apps (and other preinstalled ones) will be reset to the version you had when you bought the phone(they wont be removed) , you will also lose contacts,sms,call logs etc , use micloud or the built in backup app to save them



better i do single click factory reset... and reinstall everything... #FedUp


----------



## bgeing (Aug 11, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> yeah you can , about size i dont know , Use the updater app from your phone it will show the size for those who were updating from v18 its was 109mb and those from v22 it was 12 mb, yours could be higher ,i dont know ,check for yourself



Thanks, can i transfer sms/msgs from my previous android to this mi3 ?! I have all the msg stored in PC also.


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 11, 2014)

bgeing said:


> Thanks, can i transfer sms/msgs from my previous android to this mi3 ?! I have all the msg stored in PC also.


You mean from your previous phone or from the current version of Android to the updated one on mi3?if it's the latter when you update user data is not lost, but settings, theme etc are reset, which can be backed up using the backup app I think,  if you want to restore from previous phone to mi3, you can try an app called smsbackupandrestore and use the same on mi3 to restore, well I haven't done it, but it should work


----------



## bgeing (Aug 11, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> You mean from your previous phone or from the current version of Android to the updated one on mi3?if it's the latter when you update user data is not lost, but settings, theme etc are reset, which can be backed up using the backup app I think,  if you want to restore from previous phone to mi3, you can try an app called smsbackupandrestore and use the same on mi3 to restore, well I haven't done it, but it should work



wow! thanks, actually i wanted the 2nd option, but ur 1st option is also helpful for future. i didnt knw that.
i'll give a try.

UPDATE: successfully transferred to mi3 as u told (smsbackup & restrore app).


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 11, 2014)

From Wall Street Journal. 

Arrival of Chinese Phone Brands Sets Stage for Price War in India - WSJ


A very good observation : 





> Chinese handset companies will also need to build service centers. Indian consumers use their phones for a longer period than their global peers. Any new brands that can't fix broken phones are likely to get a bad reputation.


----------



## amjath (Aug 11, 2014)

When I was traveling back home in public transport, I saw a guy using xiaomi mi3. He uses the phone with bar code tag on the top of the device. I think it can be removed right, it spoils the look of the phone, it makes him douche


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 11, 2014)

amjath said:


> When I was traveling back home in public transport, I saw a guy using xiaomi mi3. He uses the phone with bar code tag on the top of the device. I think it can be removed right, it spoils the look of the phone, it makes him douche


it has to be removed... and the white one is to be pasted on the warranty card...


----------



## Innocent Lies (Aug 12, 2014)

Those who bought it, did changing windows time work?

How far ahead did you set it to be able to place an order?


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 12, 2014)

Use your phone, via flipkart app that's better I think, add the item to your wishlist and then go to the page straight, anyway I bought on the first sale using the above mentioned way, when the site wasn't optimized so can't comment much 

Btw, how does not removing a sticker makes someone douche? Do you even know what it means!! [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION]


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 12, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Use your phone, via flipkart app that's better I think, add the item to your wishlist and then go to the page straight, anyway I bought on the first sale using the above mentioned way, when the site wasn't optimized so can't comment much
> 
> Btw, how does not removing a sticker makes someone douche? Do you even know what it means!! [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION]


inappropriate use of the slang at inappropriate place...


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 12, 2014)

I wonder, how fast today's sale finished!! People are talking about less than a second!! 
And I find some have ended up with more than 1 units!!


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 12, 2014)

successfully ordered another Xiaomi Mi3 (Black Version) today..... flipkart have improved significantly from last times...

- - - Updated - - -



kamikaz said:


> I wonder, how fast today's sale finished!! People are talking about less than a second!!
> And I find some have ended up with more than 1 units!!



when I clicked on Buy Now, i had to wait for a min for the item to get added to cart... after that when I clicked on Proceed to Payment, I had to wait another 1.5 minutes to select the Cash On Delivery option...


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 12, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> successfully ordered another Xiaomi Mi3 (Black Version) today..... flipkart have improved significantly from last times...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...




He he, I have one In my cart, still in doubt should I go or not, I have till tomorrow 12 pm to decide 
BTW SBI card users are getting 10% off that means Xiaomi Mi3 is *12600/-*


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 12, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> He he, I have one In my cart, still in doubt should I go or not, I have till tomorrow 12 pm to decide
> BTW SBI card users are getting 10% off that means Xiaomi Mi3 is *12600/-*



if you donot want to buy then lemme know one of my fren wants to buy.. dunno if i can post my email or ph number here..


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 12, 2014)

Next Sale is On 19th Aug.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 12, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> View attachment 14632
> 
> 
> Next Sale is On 19th Aug.



nothing's visible..


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 12, 2014)

Black version?? Did Xiaomi start selling it?
I can still see only metallic grey listed!?


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 12, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Black version?? Did Xiaomi start selling it?
> I can still see only metallic grey listed!?



what i had ordered was in black... dunno what i'll receive...


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 12, 2014)

Tried but could'nt order, 2:00 pm, pressed buy now....Outta Stock message!!!! Logged in from phone and Computer with three browsers! Fail!


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 12, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> what i had ordered was in black... dunno what i'll receive...


Check your order, under the product name it's usually listed metallic grey, see whether that is there, or something else


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 12, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Check your order, under the product name it's usually listed metallic grey, see whether that is there, or something else



nothing written... thats y... anyways. who cares abt the color... m not a racist


----------



## paroh (Aug 12, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> I wonder, how fast today's sale finished!! People are talking about less than a second!!
> And I find some have ended up with more than 1 units!!




What thats means??? Are user able to buy more than one unit of mi 3


----------



## abracadabra (Aug 12, 2014)

care to check your order detail @emai;varunchandak, MI is only selling metallic grey for now, Its dumping the old chinese ones they couldnt sell in their country, as they got the other chip!


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 12, 2014)

abracadabra said:


> care to check your order detail @emai;varunchandak, MI is only selling metallic grey for now, Its dumping the old chinese ones they couldnt sell in their country, as they got the other chip!




What other chip ? Why are you talking about vague things ? Any sources ?

- - - Updated - - -

What should I do ? 

*s25.postimg.org/iu3mrndjz/140511_xiaomi_mi_3_comparison_nexus_5_galaxy_s5.jpg
[/url]


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 12, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> nothing written... thats y... anyways. who cares abt the color... m not a racist


lol ah leave it 



paroh said:


> What thats means??? Are user able to buy more than one unit of mi 3



well ,yeah i guess by creating multiple accounts some people end up with more than one ,so those who had are asking hether anyone wants on the mi india facenbook page


abracadabra said:


> care to check your order detail @emai;varunchandak, MI is only selling metallic grey for now, Its dumping the old chinese ones they couldnt sell in their country, as they got the other chip!


 
well its not a good idea to make useless claims ,
AFAIK, all the international markets xiaomi is selling the metallic grey version, these units are produced pretty new too,if you had got hand on one you would know !


----------



## abracadabra (Aug 12, 2014)

This 8274B chip was designed for China initially during the launch in 2013, but the product website and announcement went for the 8974B chip; but when users started receiving 8274B people started complaining and Xiaomi/MI had to apologise for the mix up.. So its indirectly known that 8274B is plenty in stock else how would a company who has constraints on their manufacturing process conduct 4 straight sales even which Hugo has talked about the constraints on manufacturing!

Source

- - - Updated - - -

No offense  @kamikaz , even before you posted if you had a look at the thread you'd know I was the only one who could show some efforts to show what really happens behind a well crafted product, neither none of the others users seem worried, including you; might be a personal choice to let data loose! I get hardly 1GB of data from stupid telecos in India, and do you expect I should give that up for some wrong reasons?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2014)

^^8274AB is Snap 800 and 8974AB is Snap 801 if I m not wrong


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 12, 2014)

[MENTION=2108]abracadabra[/MENTION] your source link isn't opening for me 
Look, your allegations are based on assumptions, 
Having used the phone for over two weeks, I don't really feel like this a phone they are trying to dump here, in fact this has been the model of business in all the nation's they have released, and Hugo Barra points about the demand being much higher than the original expectation looks a more sensible explanation than anything others have come up, it's just not the chipset alone that defines the production capacity, for example you can check the YouTube video of how an mi4 is made, that doesn't really look easy and fast (it was sold out in 32seconds) 

Bottom line is neither you nor I can conclusively say we are correct, but of the two side of arguement, mine looks saner and logical .. So I'm just leaving this at that. If you aren't convinced let's just agree to disagree and move on


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 12, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> [MENTION=2108]abracadabra[/MENTION] your source link isn't opening for me
> Look, your allegations are based on assumptions,
> Having used the phone for over two weeks, I don't really feel like this a phone they are trying to dump here, in fact this has been the model of business in all the nation's they have released, and Hugo Barra points about the demand being much higher than the original expectation looks a more sensible explanation than anything others have come up, it's just not the chipset alone that defines the production capacity, for example you can check the YouTube video of how an mi4 is made, that doesn't really look easy and fast (it was sold out in 32seconds)
> 
> Bottom line is neither you nor I can conclusively say we are correct, but of the two side of arguement, mine looks saner and logical .. So I'm just leaving this at that. If you aren't convinced let's just agree to disagree and move on



touché


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 12, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> touché



China's Xiaomi Becomes World's 5th Largest Smartphone Maker

China's Xiaomi Becomes World's 5th Largest Smartphone Maker - Forbes


----------



## bgeing (Aug 12, 2014)

Mind if somebody answer this q?
It takes 5-6hrs to charge from 5-95 or 100% when I connected my mi3 to desktop usb.  Is it normal or is there something wrong? pl ans.


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 12, 2014)

Charging is slower, if you connect it to PC and the first few cycles also tend to be slower it has taken upto 4 hours for me, then it speeds up to about 2-2.5 hours


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2014)

Xiaomi is focusing only on Mi3 in India right now and I think Mi4 will be sold only in 2015 
Mi3: released in 2013 and sold in 2014 in India
Mi4: released in 2014 and sold in 2015 in India


----------



## amjath (Aug 12, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Use your phone, via flipkart app that's better I think, add the item to your wishlist and then go to the page straight, anyway I bought on the first sale using the above mentioned way, when the site wasn't optimized so can't comment much
> 
> Btw, how does not removing a sticker makes someone douche? Do you even know what it means!! [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION]





emailvarunchandak said:


> inappropriate use of the slang at inappropriate place...



When a person wearing a price tag on his new clothes what do u call Idiot[douche]
similarly when you have to remove the protective screen from the new phone, but without doing it complaining that my screen is broken is called Idiot [douche]
IMO having a bar code on a beautiful furnished back on a phone is idiot[douche]
I never pointed my finger on any one here, so peace out


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 12, 2014)

okay... i have finally achieved an antutu score of 30K+ on my Xiaomi Mi3..

Antutu Benchmark


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 12, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> okay... i have finally achieved an antutu score of 30K+ on my Xiaomi Mi3.
> Antutu Benchmark



Did your notification problem got fixed? 
I have a minor bug now, when I'm using Firefox beta my whatsapp ceases to function I'll have to open whatsapp again to get any notifications!

And can any nexus user tell me how much free ram they usually have? And the version of Android you have, Kitkat or Android L


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 13, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Did your notification problem got fixed?
> I have a minor bug now, when I'm using Firefox beta my whatsapp ceases to function I'll have to open whatsapp again to get any notifications!
> 
> And can any nexus user tell me how much free ram they usually have? And the version of Android you have, Kitkat or Android L


not fixed... also when i sleep with my wifi connected, and when i wake up, i am connected to my wifi but i have to relogin to my broadband


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 13, 2014)

one of my friends got a 35k AnTuTu score on performance mode.


----------



## bgeing (Aug 13, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Charging is slower, if you connect it to PC and the first few cycles also tend to be slower it has taken upto 4 hours for me, then it speeds up to about 2-2.5 hours



Thanks, perhaps its same in every case.

one more q? I'm not able to copy any files to my mi3 from computer thru USB connection.  I've already installed their suite, converted language to english by replacing files, browsing/using PCs net on mob but cant able to paste any files (for time being copied from pendrive thru OTG) and not yet updated to 23, still i'm in 16 .


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 13, 2014)

*Got some amazing scores that beats phones costing Rs 45000 and above. After getting that awesome Antutu Score thought of doing the Quadrant and 3DMark Ice Storm Unlimited and to clear my doubt if the Antutu wasnt a fluke! And boy I was proved so wrong time after time!!!! *

*i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/Mobile%20Uploads/Screenshot_2014-08-09-00-11-53_zps6beeeba4.png

*i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/Mobile%20Uploads/Screenshot_2014-08-12-21-51-33_zps8c68dca3.png


*i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/Mobile%20Uploads/Screenshot_2014-08-13-00-39-09_zpse1e08ee8.png


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 13, 2014)

Guys Flipkart is having a flash sale today right? At 12 p.m.? One of my relative has asked me to buy the MI3 today, so was wondering, how to purchase, I mean I just need to add it in the cart or what?


----------



## sushovan (Aug 13, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Guys Flipkart is having a flash sale today right? At 12 p.m.? One of my relative has asked me to buy the MI3 today, so was wondering, how to purchase, I mean I just need to add it in the cart or what?



Flash sale occurs only on Tuesdays at 2 p.m for a few seconds. its actually the registration window that will open up in an hour which will put you in line of eligible buyers for next tuesday's sale.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 13, 2014)

Bought the Mi Power bank,Mi10400 silver,will be delivered by Saturday. Amazing value for 10000 mah power bank.


----------



## amjath (Aug 13, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Bought the Mi Power bank,Mi10400 silver,will be delivered by Saturday. Amazing value for 10000 mah power bank.



from flipkart?? its still in out of stock notify


----------



## elafanto (Aug 13, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Bought the Mi Power bank,Mi10400 silver,will be delivered by Saturday. Amazing value for 10000 mah power bank.



Did you buy the "Imported one" for Rs.??  Rs. 1990??


----------



## sushovan (Aug 13, 2014)

I guess he bought from here Original Xiaomi Brand Power Bank 10400mAh World Best Power Bank With Free TPU | eBay

at this moment its much better buy than $hitkart.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 13, 2014)

[MENTION=142364]elafanto[/MENTION]    [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION]    [MENTION=128761]sushovan[/MENTION] Nah , I got it from Flipkart.

Mi 10400 Power Bank - Buy Mi 10400 Power Bank Online at best price in India: Flipkart.com

- - - Updated - - -



emailvarunchandak said:


> okay... i have finally achieved an antutu score of 30K+ on my Xiaomi Mi3..
> 
> Antutu Benchmark



Your Antutu link is returning a Chinese Script! 

On a side note  guys all of us who own the Mi3 why don't we put up our Antutu Quadrant and 3D Mark Unlimited scores. I think its a great idea. Though synthetics doesn't hold much but for the little it does.


----------



## Assassini (Aug 13, 2014)

Hello  all! I was lucky enough to get mi3 last week. I've noticed something that someone here had. I think that my phone 'so top is brighter than bottom. Is it OK or should I go for replacement?


----------



## elafanto (Aug 13, 2014)

Assassini said:


> Hello  all! I was lucky enough to get mi3 last week. I've noticed something that someone here had. I think that my phone 'so top is brighter than bottom. Is it OK or should I go for replacement?



It is with All Mi3, no need to worry


----------



## sushovan (Aug 13, 2014)

That seller is just ripping people off in name of Powerbanks. I would go for that trusted eBay seller.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 13, 2014)

The kind of excact copy fakes you get from eBay,more so with Mi stuff I would rather stay with Flipkart for just a Rs Pizza difference after the SBI discount. If not in a hurry I would ask people to wait for Mi to launch officially. Waiting for the Pistons. Hope they are available soon.



elafanto said:


> It is with All Mi3, no need to worry



Its not the same for all Mi3s. I han't faced such an issue. If the difference is too much,he should go for a replacement as another member in the forum did.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2014)

good news for Mi3 users

XDA Mi3 trial forum is started

Xiaomi Mi 3 - XDA Forum


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 13, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> The kind of excact copy fakes you get from eBay,more so with Mi stuff I would rather stay with Flipkart for just a Rs Pizza difference after the SBI discount. If not in a hurry I would ask people to wait for Mi to launch officially. Waiting for the Pistons. Hope they are available soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not the same for all Mi3s. I han't faced such an issue. If the difference is too much,he should go for a replacement as another member in the forum did.


even i haven't faced the brightness issue. my device is from the first sale.


----------



## Assassini (Aug 13, 2014)

The issue isn't much . Wouldn't have noticed it if someone here hadn't reported. So what should I do?
Or maybe I'm being too skeptical of phone.


----------



## sushovan (Aug 13, 2014)

Flipkart is going to sell the old gen Pistons aka Piston 1 btw,  not the Piston 2.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 13, 2014)

sushovan said:


> Flipkart is going to sell the old gen Pistons aka Piston 1 btw,  not the Piston 2.


selling all the kachra here now??


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 13, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> even i haven't faced the brightness issue. my device is from the first sale.



Run LCD test. Download Antutu or others which has LCD test screens. Or get a white background wallpaper,Get the brightness to maximum and check if the brightness issue persists. Use the fone with less than 25% brightness for the first 7 days and check if the issues persists ask for a replacement. If you see on a certain scenario that the screen is appearing dark below turn around the fone with auto rotation to check if the orientation shifts the darkness or keeps it there. If it stays there change the fone. 3 Steps try them out first before going for a replacement.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 13, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Run LCD test. Download Antutu or others which has LCD test screens. Or get a white background wallpaper,Get the brightness to maximum and check if the brightness issue persists. Use the fone with less than 25% brightness for the first 7 days and check if the issues persists ask for a replacement. If you see on a certain scenario that the screen is appearing dark below turn around the fone with auto rotation to check if the orientation shifts the darkness or keeps it there. If it stays there change the fone. 3 Steps try them out first before going for a replacement.


i think its not me who's facing the issue


----------



## Assassini (Aug 13, 2014)

Everything seems to be fine. I checked my friend  mi3 . both were similar in brightness regards.The antutu is also fine with lcd test. The little more brightness is just in about 2 mm of the top. Rest is  quite uniform.


----------



## amjath (Aug 13, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> [MENTION=142364]elafanto[/MENTION]    [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION]    [MENTION=128761]sushovan[/MENTION] Nah , I got it from Flipkart.
> 
> Mi 10400 Power Bank - Buy Mi 10400 Power Bank Online at best price in India: Flipkart.com



why not this,
Mi 10400 mAh Power Bank - Mi: Flipkart.com
what about the above


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 13, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> i think its not me who's facing the issue



I think a lot of sets has this problem. Look here one of the cons listed by Trusted Reviews - The Latest Technology News and Reviews is *Inconsistent screen backlight*.

Here is the link > Xiaomi Mi3 review | Mobile Phones



> The one issue we have is something often seen in screens where QA isn’t water-tight – panel uniformity. Down at the bottom of the display there’s a greyer/darker area that’s not as well-served by the Xiaomi Mi3’s backlight LEDs, and there's a short brighter strip up at the top where those LEDs sit. However, the effect is fairly minor, and only something nit-pickers will notice. It’s just not perfect.
> Read more at Xiaomi Mi3: Screen, Software and Performance


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 13, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> i think its not me who's facing the issue



Ha ha ha, I misquoted. I think we two are the lucky ones off the first sale!




amjath said:


> why not this,
> Mi 10400 mAh Power Bank - Mi: Flipkart.com
> what about the above



God knows when they will start selling them,I travel a lot between cities and states because of my nature of business,hence couldn't wait.The Mi is great regarding battery back up but the Xperia S and S920 are horrible. I'll get rid of the two soon and get an OPO when they launch here.


----------



## bgeing (Aug 13, 2014)

bgeing said:


> Thanks, perhaps its same in every case.
> 
> one more q? I'm not able to copy any files to my mi3 from computer thru USB connection.  I've already installed their suite, converted language to english by replacing files, browsing/using PCs net on mob but cant able to paste any files (for time being copied from pendrive thru OTG) and not yet updated to 23, still i'm in 16 .



Bump!
pl ans somebody.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 13, 2014)

Please update and get back.^^


----------



## kamal_saran (Aug 13, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> good news for Mi3 users
> 
> XDA Mi3 trial forum is started
> 
> Xiaomi Mi 3 - XDA Forum


 hey bro dont have thw words  that how could i say thanks to u. for posting this link  was really missing xda after i sold my nexus. now i think  i am gonna remember old days .


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 13, 2014)

Just placed an order for Xiaomi Mi3 !


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 13, 2014)

[MENTION=128941]Assassini[/MENTION]
Ah well, I was the one with the brightness issue, I got mine replaced, to be fair the replacement isn't perfect either though the bottom edge isn't dark as it was in the first phone,it has a bit of unevenness, & the top is still brighter like he said just about. 5-1mm and that too only in white pages in full screen,even more the current unit has a bit of yellow banding too, (I think I have hung around those OPO forums too much :S) 
I guess I didn't wanna go through another replacement process,

Should get it replaced if the brightness is apparent even outside white images, that would be a lot of back light bleed, otherwise it's upto you
And mi3 forum on xda that's great news, as I told before someone have already ported cyanogenmod

Regarding the pistons, there is a silver coloured v2 pistons, they are If tagged too
So the ones going to be sold here could be v2 after all


----------



## Assassini (Aug 13, 2014)

Has anyone encountered issue with touch while CHARGING. It's weird and sometimes unresponsive but completely fluid when on battery


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 13, 2014)

Well I try not to use when charging, but the few times I have, it didn't give any problems, this was a problem in my old phone though! (i9003),btw which version are you on? Try updating to latest update and see if that resolves the issue!


----------



## Assassini (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm on23.let me explain the issue.  It's not  during regular swipes or browsing but when u use swipe gestures on keyboard. Sometimes they aren't responsive which makes the word we are trying to type something else


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 14, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Ha ha ha, I misquoted. I think we two are the lucky ones off the first sale!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now I have this awesome feeling of being lucky... my phone has no defect at all... even my antutu gives 30+ now.... earlier it was 22K.... hell yeah....


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 14, 2014)

Wow check this out fellas 
*forum.xda-developers.com/xiaomi-mi-3/orig-development/rom-slimkat-t2846759

We have a slim kat now and people are yet to report any bugs,everything seems to be working, damn I so wanna flash it but not in a position to risk it 
Did anyone here tried it??


----------



## Avik (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey guys .. I got problem of heating with my mi3 whenever I play games(like candy crush or subway surfer)the upper half of phone near top speaker get heated up but as I shut games it cools down quickly . justed wanted to know if I am only facing this problem or other owners have also faced this issue ? Should I replace it


----------



## amjath (Aug 14, 2014)

Great its time to rethink on Buying one 
 [MENTION=107549]kamikaz[/MENTION] take full ROM backup in recovery and try flashing its easy bro. If u any face issue, you can restore completely, hope u know all these


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 14, 2014)

bgeing said:


> Thanks, perhaps its same in every case.
> 
> one more q? I'm not able to copy any files to my mi3 from computer thru USB connection.  I've already installed their suite, converted language to english by replacing files, browsing/using PCs net on mob but cant able to paste any files (for time being copied from pendrive thru OTG) and not yet updated to 23, still i'm in 16 .



try to update and while you are connected ,under the notification panel make sure the option is set to files and not PHOTOS
and mi3w will be listed as portable music player(in my win7), but you will be able to copy pretty much all stuff



amjath said:


> Great its time to rethink on Buying one
> [MENTION=107549]kamikaz[/MENTION] take full ROM backup in recovery and try flashing its easy bro. If u any face issue, you can restore completely, hope u know all these


Yeah i know, but right now,im in a situation where i have to focus on other stuff in life,in fact this phone has been a big bloody distraction,flashing is the last thing i wanna do right now! also planning to cut down on the time spent on internet 
too much time has been wasted in my life already


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 14, 2014)

Avik said:


> Hey guys .. I got problem of heating with my mi3 whenever I play games(like candy crush or subway surfer)the upper half of phone near top speaker get heated up but as I shut games it cools down quickly . justed wanted to know if I am only facing this problem or other owners have also faced this issue ? Should I replace it


same boat brother...


----------



## Avik (Aug 14, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> same boat brother...


 thanks for quick response . so i need not worry about it na ...have you played more hardware intensive game on phone and does phone heats up more ?


----------



## Assassini (Aug 14, 2014)

Haha finally r emailvarunchandak has some problem with  mi3.BTW do any One  has problem with swiping on keyboard  while charging????


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 14, 2014)

Assassini said:


> Haha finally r emailvarunchandak has some problem with  mi3.BTW do any One  has problem with swiping on keyboard  while charging????


heating is free with snap dragon..


----------



## sushovan (Aug 14, 2014)

Heating in upper part is common. Don't worry about it. It has Snapdragon 800 after all,  at least its not becoming impossible to hold like Z2 or N5


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 14, 2014)

Even my Xperia Z used to heat up. Lenovo K900 heats up. Lenovo S920 Toaster. So you see that from Snapdragon to Intel to Mediatek all heats up. Now with Snapdragon 800 its a lot less and stays within a certainlimit and dosnt exceed as with the Mi3 for others the threshold is higher,as per my user experience.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 14, 2014)

got my Case and cover for my Xiaomi Mi3

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/08/14/nubusyry.jpg

Best thing, it includes a screen guard and a cleaning cloth...


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 14, 2014)

Today I tested the barometer and altitude meter live, from Pune to Kolkata, Indigo 

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/08/14/rega5e5a.jpg
*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/08/14/ase2e8y4.jpg
*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/08/14/ube4aseb.jpg


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 14, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 14, 2014)

How's the cover? Does it add to the weight and bulk much? And does it cover the mic near the camera?  And how is the screen guard! 
It's almost 3weeks since I ordered that Nillkin from China, wonder where in the world that is :/


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 14, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> How's the cover? Does it add to the weight and bulk much? And does it cover the mic near the camera?  And how is the screen guard!
> It's almost 3weeks since I ordered that Nillkin from China, wonder where in the world that is :/




Is this the Nilkin cover you ordered ? Buy Nillkin Frosted Hard Back Case Cover for Xiaomi M3 Mi3 + Screenguard - RED Online at Low Price in India | Nillkin Frosted Hard Back Case Cover for Xiaomi M3 Mi3 + Screenguard - RED Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in


Isn't the price is high ?

- - - Updated - - -

Please suggest some good covers for Xiaomi Mi3 .  Should I use flip or back ?


----------



## KayKashyap (Aug 14, 2014)

i got my Pudini flip cover and have to say its really good!!! 
all thanks to [MENTION=128761]sushovan[/MENTION]


----------



## Assassini (Aug 14, 2014)

Xiaomi flipcover is good too.I ordered it from eBay from allphoneunlocker at rs.699.still it's a good deal IMO. God knows when flipkart gonna start selling those. The way it folds into stand is handy too. Aluminum brush finish feels premium.


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 14, 2014)

Assassini said:


> Xiaomi flipcover is good too.I ordered it from eBay from allphoneunlocker at rs.699.still it's a good deal IMO. God knows when flipkart gonna start selling those. The way it folds into stand is handy too. Aluminum brush finish feels premium.




Assassini Please give me the link. Merci.

- - - Updated - - -



KayKashyap said:


> i got my Pudini flip cover and have to say its really good!!!
> all thanks to [MENTION=128761]sushovan[/MENTION]



Pudini flip cover ? Which one please give me the link guys.


----------



## sushovan (Aug 14, 2014)

Pudini Cross Pattern Folder Flip Case FOR Xiaomi MI3 | eBay


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 14, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> How's the cover? Does it add to the weight and bulk much? And does it cover the mic near the camera?  And how is the screen guard!
> It's almost 3weeks since I ordered that Nillkin from China, wonder where in the world that is :/


not at all... the cover i ordered gives more premium feel of rubber.... superb quality.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 14, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> Is this the Nilkin cover you ordered ? Buy Nillkin Frosted Hard Back Case Cover for Xiaomi M3 Mi3 + Screenguard - RED Online at Low Price in India | Nillkin Frosted Hard Back Case Cover for Xiaomi M3 Mi3 + Screenguard - RED Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in
> 
> 
> Isn't the price is high ?
> ...


i ordered from flip kart for 750 bucks.... this included a back cover and a screen guard.. go for it... 1 teer se 2 shikaar...


----------



## Assassini (Aug 14, 2014)

[MENTION=148475]rdx_halo[/MENTION] Xiaomi flip cover Xiaomi Mi3 Flip Leather Stand Protective Cover Case - Original | eBay Mobile


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 15, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> too much time has been wasted in my life already



So you are in Love nowadays.

- - - Updated - - -

received the pre-cyan update !!!


----------



## croma (Aug 15, 2014)

Is it okay to swap sim cards frequently ?I bought mi3 this Tuesday n will hopefully receive it by next Tuesday. I am having 2 regular sims on my 2 phones-galaxy s and wave 2.I use one for internet and the other for calling etc.My galaxy s is dead so I could only use my wave 2 as 3g WiFi hotspot. But the 3g speed has a limit of around 3.2mbps on my wave 2 and I get around 10-11mbps when I put my sim on a xperia J.I heard that there is some difficulty in inserting the sim in mi3,so wanted to know whether it is okay to swap sims every 2-3 days.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 15, 2014)

croma said:


> Is it okay to swap sim cards frequently ?I bought mi3 this Tuesday n will hopefully receive it by next Tuesday. I am having 2 regular sims on my 2 phones-galaxy s and wave 2.I use one for internet and the other for calling etc.My galaxy s is dead so I could only use my wave 2 as 3g WiFi hotspot. But the 3g speed has a limit of around 3.2mbps on my wave 2 and I get around 10-11mbps when I put my sim on a xperia J.I heard that there is some difficulty in inserting the sim in mi3,so wanted to know whether it is okay to swap sims every 2-3 days.


it is okay.. but ur sim card tray will get loose and to repair it u need to go to service centre who might cost u around 5 bucks...

why don't u buy a cheap nokia 101 for calling etc... no headache for changing....


----------



## amjath (Aug 15, 2014)

So xiaomi piston 2 will not be available is it??


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 15, 2014)

amjath said:


> So xiaomi piston 2 will not be available is it??


Can't be sure there is a silver If labelled v2 too, will only know when it comes out I guess..


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 15, 2014)

A weekend project for Xiaomi users


Spoiler






> You can do so many things with your Xiaomi Mi 3 smartphone – enjoy Full HD videos on the 5″ IPS display, take a wonderful 13MP pictures with its camera, play the latest 3D games hassle-free courtesy of the Snapdragon 800 chipset, or listen unlimited music via the Baidu Online Music Service.
> 
> *cdn.gsmarena.com/pics/14/08/xiaomi-mi-3-bus/gsmarena_001.jpg​
> But it is surely not such a good idea to throw your beautiful Xiaomi Mi 3 covered in polycarbonate shell and Gorilla Glass 3 under a bus. Someone did this and the result isn’t peachy.
> ...






The good in all this was that GSMArena are finally going to review this

*EDIT:* Here is the review, Xiaomi Mi 3 review: Chinese champion

But there's some bad news for audiophiles like  [MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION]


----------



## abirthedevil (Aug 16, 2014)

Hey, guys have an Mi3 and find it a bit difficult to grip so looking for descent hard case cover. Any suggestions?


----------



## sushovan (Aug 16, 2014)

abirthedevil said:


> Hey, guys have an Mi3 and find it a bit difficult to grip so looking for descent hard case cover. Any suggestions?


Get the Nillkin Super Frosted Back Cover.


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 16, 2014)

Al right fellas got the NIllkin tempered glass after about 22 days,since ordering here goes the pics 
*i.imgur.com/rnonOye.jpg *i.imgur.com/skmLYkP.jpg
*THIS SMALL ONE IS THE COVER FOR CAMERA* ,i almost threw it away, couldnt put the first one properly and the second one is slightly misaligned,but it covers the necessary part anyway
*i.imgur.com/jnH9024.jpg
*i.imgur.com/9qTtKKz.jpg *i.imgur.com/lU13lyN.jpg

Just follow the instructions , you can find some on youtube, pretty easy


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Aug 16, 2014)

Why is everyone buying this like crazy?? Arent we all saving up for OnePlus One instead?


----------



## croma (Aug 16, 2014)

I just received  mi3.I want to know how to transfer files from over to the phone. I installed mi3 manager and I am using Windows  xp. Even after installing  the manager I'm not able to enable  mass storage. I went into the storage option  in settings  but the USB storage is like "already  pressed". I haven't  updated as I am on 3g right  now.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 16, 2014)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Why is everyone buying this like crazy?? Arent we all saving up for OnePlus One instead?


dude this is the official thread for Xiaomi.. not One Plus One....

let the device launch and we'll start that thread too..


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 16, 2014)

croma said:


> I just received  mi3.I want to know how to transfer files from over to the phone. I installed mi3 manager and I am using Windows  xp. Even after installing  the manager I'm not able to enable  mass storage. I went into the storage option  in settings  but the USB storage is like "already  pressed". I haven't  updated as I am on 3g right  now.


use FTP from the inbuilt explorer and use filezilla from pc... best way for hassle free wireless data transfer


----------



## croma (Aug 16, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> use FTP from the inbuilt explorer and use filezilla from pc... best way for hassle free wireless data transfer


Well I want to transfer  folder of 9GB. Won't it take longer  time using wifi compared  to USB transfer


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 16, 2014)

croma said:


> Well I want to transfer  folder of 9GB. Won't it take longer  time using wifi compared  to USB transfer


well u didn't mention that... then use the usb in the traditional way... nothing fancy


----------



## croma (Aug 16, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> use FTP from the inbuilt explorer and use filezilla from pc... best way for hassle free wireless data transfer





emailvarunchandak said:


> it is okay.. but ur sim card tray will get loose and to repair it u need to go to service centre who might cost u around 5 bucks...
> 
> why don't u buy a cheap nokia 101 for calling etc... no headache for changing....



Tried with the USB and the phone  is not showing USB mass storage. Tried switching  to "files"  still not happening


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 16, 2014)

croma said:


> Tried with the USB and the phone  is not showing USB mass storage. Tried switching  to "files"  still not happening


screenshots will be helpful...


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 16, 2014)

Esoteric Eric said:


> A weekend project for Xiaomi users
> 
> The good in all this was that GSMArena are finally going to review this
> 
> ...


 [MENTION=274573]Esoteric Eric[/MENTION] , brilliant share I bookmarked it! Ahhhh the audio aint that bad,pretty detailed and laid back though,not exciting.


----------



## SunE (Aug 16, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Al right fellas got the NIllkin tempered glass after about 22 days,since ordering here goes the pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Congrats! On what date did you order? I ordered mine on 28th July. I should get it by the end of next week right? And how is the quality? Were there any bubbles after application?


----------



## amjath (Aug 16, 2014)

Xiaomi unveils MIUI 6, coming to select Mi phones in Oct


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 16, 2014)

Received my Xiaomi Mi3 

*s18.postimg.org/8q0s01b5l/WP_20140816_002.jpg


MIUI version 16 should I update ?


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 16, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> Received my Xiaomi Mi3
> 
> *s18.postimg.org/8q0s01b5l/WP_20140816_002.jpg
> 
> ...


update it .. no issues


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 16, 2014)

guys, according to Wikipedia, 4.4.4 was due today for Xiaomi Mi3... still waiting


----------



## amjath (Aug 16, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> guys, according to Wikipedia, 4.4.4 was due today for Xiaomi Mi3... still waiting


According to the video I posted about miui 6 is 4.4.4. Not sure read from comments


----------



## kaz (Aug 17, 2014)

*Unfortunately, the brightness of the screen is uneven with the backlight source being pretty visible at the top of the screen. When you have a white page opened on the screen you can easily notice the gradual brightness falloff from top to bottom. On the positive side, that's only visible with a full-on white or gray screen - in any other case it's as good as invisible.*

Source: gsmarena


----------



## Assassini (Aug 17, 2014)

Tell me anyone has issue with no sound during call?I can't hear anything while calling now and have to use speaker mode.Earlier everything was fine .mi3 sucks


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 17, 2014)

Assassini said:


> Tell me anyone has issue with no sound during call?I can't hear anything while calling now and have to use speaker mode.Earlier everything was fine .mi3 sucks


not me..... not on v18 v22 v23..


----------



## Assassini (Aug 17, 2014)

Does anyone have a solution?
Also there is something with updates.when checking through updater it shows no updates but when u go to view updates through menu it shows v23 update with 591MB size but I've already updated to v23 but at that time size was only 103MB.


----------



## kapiljhajhria (Aug 17, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> Received my Xiaomi Mi3
> 
> *s18.postimg.org/8q0s01b5l/WP_20140816_002.jpg
> 
> ...


V23 is already out. You haven't updated from a very long time.


----------



## Minion (Aug 17, 2014)

Assassini said:


> Tell me anyone has issue with no sound during call?I can't hear anything while calling now and have to use speaker mode.Earlier everything was fine .mi3 sucks



Probably a audio routing issue.Install sound about form play store and restart your phone.


----------



## kapiljhajhria (Aug 17, 2014)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Why is everyone buying this like crazy?? Arent we all saving up for OnePlus One instead?


By the time oneplus reach india there will be Mi4 in india and oneplus will have 2nd phone coming out. So it will be useless to buy an old phone.  Biggest advantage that xiaomi has over oneplus is that it has service centres in india and it will tale atleast one or two years for oneplus to open any service Centres. Also flash sale gives equal opportunity yo everyone for buying xiaomi. Whereas with invite system, you have to beg on forums, stay active on forums, take part in contest and be their PR agents. You don't have to do that with xiaomi. I did got my oneplus invite day before yesterday. But gave it away. Don't want oneplus anymore. Lot of threads starting on oneplus forums where oneplus users are selling their phone because of to many problems and support team taking almost a month to give them replies.


----------



## kapiljhajhria (Aug 17, 2014)

croma said:


> I just received  mi3.I want to know how to transfer files from over to the phone. I installed mi3 manager and I am using Windows  xp. Even after installing  the manager I'm not able to enable  mass storage. I went into the storage option  in settings  but the USB storage is like "already  pressed". I haven't  updated as I am on 3g right  now.


I don't think mass storage is possible for internal memory. Wait i am sure mass storage is not possible for internal memory.
Before you say that you had phone which was able to mount internal storage as mass memory. Its not possible. Those phones have two partition. One acts like internal and one acts as external. The other one has no system files that's y they have mass storage mode. Mi3 doesn't have two partition so only MTP mode. (As far as i know it has only one partition. But if it has two only then mass storage mode is possible)


----------



## Head Banger (Aug 17, 2014)

from gsmarena review


> *The Xiaomi Mi 3 is aiming at the proper flagship territory and it's facing some pretty serious rivals when it comes to audio reproduction qualities. The smartphone will have to prove itself against the likes of Samsung Galaxy S5 and, more notably, the HTC One (M8).*
> *Unfortunately, the Mi 3 just doesn't have the skills to be anywhere near the level required to fight it out for the best music player around. Its performance with an active external amplifier was a mixed bag, combining below-par volume levels with disappointingly high stereo crosstalk and distortion levels and less than stellar frequency response. The other readings were good, but they weren't enough to salvage more than a mediocre performance.*



I hope they fix the sound quality  with software update otherwise, it would be waste of good hardware.


----------



## kapiljhajhria (Aug 17, 2014)

Head Banger said:


> from gsmarena review
> 
> 
> I hope they fix the sound quality  with software update otherwise, it would be waste of good hardware.


Don't trust these review or news blindly. I have seen on more then one occasions of them spreading false news. I gave them tip and they still modified and gave false news. Almost all tech sites followed that path. Only one tech site published the true story. Its all paid. They take money from big companies and favor their phones.


----------



## Assassini (Aug 17, 2014)

Minion said:


> Probably a audio routing issue.Install sound about form play store and restart your phone.


Not working even with sound about.can't hear anything in hardware test as well.Don't know what the problem is. Last night it was working fine.


----------



## kaz (Aug 17, 2014)

Hardware problem...How many days it has been?


----------



## Assassini (Aug 17, 2014)

Got it on 7th aug
Tried to factory reset but to no avail


----------



## kaz (Aug 17, 2014)

Assassini said:


> Got it on 7th aug
> Tried to factory reset but to no avail



Get a replacement...Its less than 30days


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 17, 2014)

Guys any Idea when the official accessories will be available in India through flipkart ?


----------



## Assassini (Aug 17, 2014)

No method works to get the audio during calls. I guess I'll have to go for replacement.


----------



## kapiljhajhria (Aug 17, 2014)

Assassini said:


> Not working even with sound about.can't hear anything in hardware test as well.Don't know what the problem is. Last night it was working fine.


No such problem here. Its updated. Rooted and on latest version 23


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 17, 2014)

Assassini said:


> No method works to get the audio during calls. I guess I'll have to go for replacement.



this is most probably a hardware issue and i have seen this as one of the major complaints people have posted on flipkart reviews , xiaomi facebook page etc..get it replaced


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 17, 2014)

How is the ROM 23 any issues so far?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 17, 2014)

Any news on Redmi 1s india sale?


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 17, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Any news on Redmi 1s india sale?


September i guess


----------



## rish1 (Aug 18, 2014)

there has been no new import of xiaomi mi3 this week ,.. looks like it will be delayed this time


----------



## amjath (Aug 18, 2014)

rish said:


> there has been no new import of xiaomi mi3 this week ,.. looks like it will be delayed this time



can u give me the link how to check that. want to check mi headphones and powerbanks


----------



## kaz (Aug 18, 2014)

amjath said:


> can u give me the link how to check that. want to check mi headphones and powerbanks



*www.zauba.com/


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 18, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> How is the ROM 23 any issues so far?


It's fine, haven't met any major issues, so far


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks Kamikaz. Do mention if you find any bugs while using it along the way.


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 18, 2014)

I think the phone touchscreen behaves weird when you plug it in, depending on the power source; it's fine when I'm using from my home, but yesterday while traveling I plugged into the outlet in train and tried to use it, screen wasn't even responding, funny thing is I plugged in my friends phone, a Lenovo one!  And his too didn't respond! (phone was fine when you disconnected it)


----------



## kapiljhajhria (Aug 18, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> I think the phone touchscreen behaves weird when you plug it in, depending on the power source; it's fine when I'm using from my home, but yesterday while traveling I plugged into the outlet in train and tried to use it, screen wasn't even responding, funny thing is I plugged in my friends phone, a Lenovo one!  And his too didn't respond! (phone was fine when you disconnected it)


Most of the smartphone behave that way. My galaxy s3, my sister's grand duos and my mom's galaxy s duos. All when plugged into unreliable power sources, their screen becomes unresponsive or phone starts registering touches by itself. All over the screen. Normally this happens after phone reaches 100% and u still use unreliable power source. But sometimes power source is so unstable that it happens as soon as you plug it in.
Other reasons are bad battery, bad charger, power source (u already know), bad charging port basically anything that is power related.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 18, 2014)

kapiljhajhria said:


> Most of the smartphone behave that way. My galaxy s3, my sister's grand duos and my mom's galaxy s duos. All when plugged into unreliable power sources, their screen becomes unresponsive or phone starts registering touches by itself. All over the screen. Normally this happens after phone reaches 100% and u still use unreliable power source. But sometimes power source is so unstable that it happens as soon as you plug it in.
> Other reasons are bad battery, bad charger, power source (u already know), bad charging port basically anything that is power related.


no... its the grounding issue...


----------



## kapiljhajhria (Aug 18, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> no... its the grounding issue...


Grounding = related to power. And how do you explain one phone working perfectly well and other not using same power source or it only cause problem after full charge.(overcharging)
Or how the same power outlet becomes okay if you change your charger or accessories.  

Grounding can also lead to it but grounding is not the only thing that causes this problem. Some people face it even when they are not charging their phone.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 18, 2014)

On Rom 18 it does happen but to negligible extent that too with the keypad not registering keypresses once or twice.Maybe my typing errors who knows!Now my power lines are very clean and separate with insulation and proper grounding since I connect my power conditioner to that outlet for my stereo. With the powerbank Mi10400 its non existent. But I heard an unreliable power bank damages the battery,the Mi 100 is a good design,its designed by Texas Instruments and the Cell is ether by Samsung or LG!!! I received mine today awesome finish and super cool looking !

*Mi 10400*    received it today!

*i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140818_195306_HDR_zpsdd971136.jpg

*i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140818_195533_zps98ea5d73.jpg

*i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140818_195455_zpsbb9e65fc.jpg


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 18, 2014)

nice...


----------



## kaz (Aug 18, 2014)

Eight Ridiculous Examples Of How Xiaomi’s MIUI 6 Copied iOS 7 And 8 | TechCrunch


----------



## amjath (Aug 19, 2014)

kaz said:


> *www.zauba.com/


Thanks bro that's the one I was looking for


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 19, 2014)

ANy news when the official accessories will be available in India in flipkart ?


----------



## amjath (Aug 19, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> ANy news when the official accessories will be available in India in flipkart ?


Last week of this month


----------



## kaz (Aug 19, 2014)

Engineers will never stop copying and pasting 
Flipkart mail now says:


Spoiler



Steps to buy your phone:
Go to Mi 3 page at 2 pm and click on BUY button.
Your Mi 3 will be added to your cart.
After adding it to cart, you will have until 11:59 PM on Aug 13 to complete your order.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 19, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> ANy news when the official accessories will be available in India in flipkart ?



What are the different kinds of accessories that will be available for Mi3?


----------



## kaz (Aug 19, 2014)

bssunil said:


> What are the different kinds of accessories that will be available for Mi3?



Powerbank, earphones, cases


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 19, 2014)

Planning to buy one for my friend today ,hoping to nail it !!

Seems droidvpn's server IP is banned here ,at least one of the server ,is 
BTW someone has made a chrome extension to automate the whole process if buying from flipkart .I'm yet to get my hands on it


----------



## kaz (Aug 19, 2014)

Yeah compare hatke extension

- - - Updated - - -

BTW why using VPN?


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 19, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Planning to buy one for my friend today ,hoping to nail it !!
> 
> Seems droidvpn's server IP is banned here ,at least one of the server ,is
> BTW someone has made a chrome extension to automate the whole process if buying from flipkart .I'm yet to get my hands on it


remember that its only 1 ph per user account...


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 19, 2014)

Just bought this cover, blue colour. 



> Xiaomi MI3 Flip Leather Stand Protective Cover Case Original Free Screen Guard | eBay


----------



## kaz (Aug 19, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> Just bought this cover, blue colour.



link broken


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 19, 2014)

WTF THIS IS MADNESS. IT WENT OUT OF STOCK IN 2 SECS. THIS ISNT EVEN POSSIBLE. F*** THIS S***


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 19, 2014)

Nailed it ..!


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 19, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Nailed it ..!



you got it? :O


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 19, 2014)

My office mate also ordered successfully will be delivered by 22nd Aug


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 19, 2014)

yeah i got it, for a friend


----------



## dare devil (Aug 19, 2014)

On 12.08.2014 got one for me.
Today got one for my friend.


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 19, 2014)

dare devil said:


> On 12.08.2014 got one for me.
> Today got one for my friend.



Yeah its not so difficult. I managed to get mine booked on 12.8.14. 
To OP > Just remember to log in 2 hrs before sale. 
         > Open the Mi3 Page and wait for the clock to count down. 
         > As soon as the clock sticks 0, [buy now] button will appear, click it rightaway
         > Now the most important part, waiting ... you have to wait 1-2 mins beofre taken to order page. I think most people here makes the mistake of clicking the refresh button or move away from the page.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 19, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> Yeah its not so difficult. I managed to get mine booked on 12.8.14.
> To OP > Just remember to *log in 2 hrs before sale*.
> > Open the Mi3 Page and wait for the clock to count down.
> > As soon as the clock sticks 0, [buy now] button will appear, click it rightaway
> > Now the most important part, waiting ... you have to wait 1-2 mins beofre taken to order page. I think most people here makes the mistake of clicking the refresh button or move away from the page.


what if logged in 30minutes or 1hrs before?


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 19, 2014)

You don't have to login two hours before as they say , for me i was already logged in as I haven't logged out from previous sessions ,
What i did was , I got into flipkart at 1:57pm, then at 30sec before the end of  countdown, refreshed the page, clicked buy now right when it appeared ,and then wait for flipkart to show confirmation message ,that was it.I might have been just lucky who knows !
And I have flipkart first subscription, not sure whether that helped !


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 19, 2014)

*Now for the Lucky buyers :*


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 19, 2014)

Does the default weather app shows Indian Cities?


----------



## rish1 (Aug 19, 2014)

zauba still doesnt show any new imports this could mean they only sold 10000-12000 units last time instead of 20000 they advertised


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 19, 2014)

rish said:


> zauba still doesnt show any new imports this could mean they only sold 10000-12000 units last time instead of 20000 they advertised



Yes Indeed, It seems that zauba has not updated their inventory. But the phone does have tremendous demands. I have seen it.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 19, 2014)

so no MIUI6 for us ???


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 19, 2014)

Just read the comments. Its a epidemic. 20,000 Xiaomi Mi3 units sold out in seconds in Flipkart's fifth round of sales - Tech2


----------



## kapiljhajhria (Aug 19, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> so no MIUI6 for us ???


Miui 6 is only for testers at the moment. It will be released in one or two months. For general public.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 19, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> Yes Indeed, It seems that zauba has not updated their inventory. *But the phone does have tremendous demands*. I have seen it.



Absolutely and that's the FK and Xiaomi strategy to release in small units and sell in Flash
so nothing left in stock 

otherwise it would have been sold in Amazon.in,Snapdeal also


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 19, 2014)

Xiaomi Mi 3 Flip Cover and Screen Protector up for pre-order on Flipkart


----------



## amjath (Aug 19, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Xiaomi Mi 3 Flip Cover and Screen Protector up for pre-order on Flipkart



anything else powerbank and headphones??


----------



## kaz (Aug 19, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Xiaomi Mi 3 Flip Cover and Screen Protector up for pre-order on Flipkart



On Ebay the combo is cheaper @just 599...Not sure if the screenguard they are providing is a original one

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> anything else powerbank and headphones??



Nopes


----------



## amjath (Aug 19, 2014)

kaz said:


> Nopes



yeah just checked


----------



## kaz (Aug 19, 2014)

amjath said:


> yeah just checked



You have bought Mi3 ?


----------



## amjath (Aug 19, 2014)

kaz said:


> You have bought Mi3 ?



nopes, powerbank and headphone for my galaxy s2, s2 is still kicking


----------



## kaz (Aug 19, 2014)

amjath said:


> nopes, powerbank and headphone for my galaxy s2, s2 is still kicking



Yeah the powerbank is super cool...No idea of the earphones


----------



## amjath (Aug 19, 2014)

kaz said:


> Yeah the powerbank is super cool...No idea of the earphones



REVIEW: Xiaomi Piston 2 - Re-defining "Budget-Fi"?

*en.miui.com/thread-11432-1-1.html


----------



## kaz (Aug 19, 2014)

amjath said:


> REVIEW: Xiaomi Piston 2 - Re-defining "Budget-Fi"?
> 
> User Review of xiaomi Piston Headphones (2nd generation) - Mi Gadgets - MIUI Official Community



My future seems Xiaomified


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 19, 2014)

If anybody wants to sell one I'm ready to buy it! Used the Chrome extension et all to buy the Mi3 but alas.....ha ha ha not lucky again


----------



## kaz (Aug 19, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> If anybody wants to sell one I'm ready to buy it! Used the Chrome extension et all to buy the Mi3 but alas.....ha ha ha not lucky again



sell what?


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 20, 2014)

How's your battery life fellas ? Now that people have been using it for a while the battery must have been optimised now,I managed to drain the phone to 6% in 9 hours ,with 7 hours screen on time ,3g only(used WiFi like may be 5-10min), WhatsApp, browsing through UCbrowser , mail and around 20 min call
In short AWESOME


----------



## theserpent (Aug 21, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> How's your battery life fellas ? Now that people have been using it for a while the battery must have been optimised now,I managed to drain the phone to 6% in 9 hours ,with 7 hours screen on time ,3g only(used WiFi like may be 5-10min), WhatsApp, browsing through UCbrowser , mail and around 20 min call
> In short AWESOME



That seems really optimized.Kudos to Xiaomi, is there any other phone that gives 7 hours on screen time on a single charge ?


----------



## kaz (Aug 21, 2014)

Powerbank will cost 999rs.
Coming soon


----------



## rock2702 (Aug 21, 2014)

theserpent said:


> That seems really optimized.Kudos to Xiaomi, is there any other phone that gives 7 hours on screen time on a single charge ?


Sony Xperia L


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 21, 2014)

I get along almost 24 hrs without charging, 1 hr gaming, 5 hrs wifi, 2 hrs 3g, calling 1 hr. 
It has a really strong battery.


----------



## bgeing (Aug 21, 2014)

I have charged day before yesterday evening, still having 21% remaining. due to busy schedule not much things done in mob. did around 2-3hrs of gaming, 2-3hrs calling, half hr cam, photo, msg, etc.  and screen on time is 6hr 45min.  battery seems doing very good .
Its taking around 6hrs to charge connecting to pc usb port.  hope its same for all?


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 21, 2014)

Here's the video when I ordered for my friend..

Live Purchase of Xiaomi Mi3 on Flipkart - YouTube


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 21, 2014)

theserpent said:


> That seems really optimized.Kudos to Xiaomi, is there any other phone that gives 7 hours on screen time on a single charge ?



OpO,I guess,the thing is i still believe this system can be optimised further ,CM development is moving ahead ,hope they fix the sensors ,then it will be awesome


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 21, 2014)

RedMi 1S announced!


----------



## theserpent (Aug 21, 2014)

CEX(COMPLETE ENTERTAINMENT EXCHANGE) *in.webuy.com/ UK Company has a shop in mangalore, they are selling MI3 for 15k, is it trustable?


----------



## amjath (Aug 21, 2014)

theserpent said:


> CEX(COMPLETE ENTERTAINMENT EXCHANGE) *in.webuy.com/ UK Company has a shop in mangalore, they are selling MI3 for 15k, is it trustable?



they is a store in Phoenix market city chennai, they sell only second hand devices

- - - Updated - - -

with one year warranty


----------



## kevz22 (Aug 21, 2014)

theserpent said:


> CEX(COMPLETE ENTERTAINMENT EXCHANGE) *in.webuy.com/ UK Company has a shop in mangalore, they are selling MI3 for 15k, is it trustable?



WOW. Where is it exactly?


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 21, 2014)

amjath said:


> they is a store in Phoenix market city chennai, they sell only second hand devices
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> with one year warranty



Xiaomi Mi 3 is available on eBay Quikr and on OLX through resellers - Tech News | Latest Technology News


----------



## theserpent (Aug 21, 2014)

kevz22 said:


> WOW. Where is it exactly?



Forum Mall,Pandeshwar front of the food court 
I went there yesterday at 9:45 PM so basically I coudn't enter the shop as it was closed, but I saw a board which listed MI3 for 15k


----------



## kaz (Aug 21, 2014)

Even on ebay guys are selling sealed Mi 3 from Flipkart at 15-20k


----------



## amjath (Aug 21, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Forum Mall,Pandeshwar front of the food court
> I went there yesterday at 9:45 PM so basically I coudn't enter the shop as it was closed, but I saw a board which listed MI3 for 15k



u okay with second hand


----------



## theserpent (Aug 21, 2014)

amjath said:


> u okay with second hand



Someone told me they also sell brand new stuff?


----------



## amjath (Aug 21, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Someone told me they also sell brand new stuff?



no they don't i visited their shop in chennai

- - - Updated - - -

not for xiaomi but for something else


----------



## theserpent (Aug 21, 2014)

Redmi 1s to probably be announced tomorrow as per the teaser on facebook

- - - Updated - - -

So who all are planing to buy this?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 21, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Redmi 1s to probably be announced tomorrow as per the teaser on facebook
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> So who all are planing to buy this?



one for my dad, and probably one for my sister.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 22, 2014)

Mi 10400 takes exactly 5hrs and 20 mins to charge from 0% to 100% using the Mi3 default charger. The Mi10400 charges the fone from 1% to 100% in 1 hr 50 mins. I believe the Mi 10400 can charge the Mi3 3 complete 100% charges with still some juice left


----------



## elafanto (Aug 22, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Mi 10400 takes exactly 5hrs and 20 mins to charge from 0% to 100% using the Mi3 default charger. The Mi10400 charges the fone from 1% to 100% in 1 hr 50 mins. I believe the Mi 10400 can charge the Mi3 3 complete 100% charges with still some juice left



It will Charge *3 cycle* of Mi3 and still with some juice


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 22, 2014)

It has 4 white lights. A single 100% charge diminished only one white light with 3 more to go. Its an amazing pack,charges my HoldX and Samsung Galaxy tab too.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 22, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> It has 4 white lights. A single 100% charge diminished only one white light with 3 more to go. Its an amazing pack,charges my HoldX and Samsung Galaxy tab too.


well.. good for u....


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 22, 2014)

The best thing is if you surf with your phone or game for 4 hrs at a stretch on weekends, then there's nothing like it! Lazying on bed and addictive at its best without worrying about the battery getting depleted,apart from those long flight movie watching and roadtrippin' .


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 22, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> The best thing is if you surf with your phone or game for 4 hrs at a stretch on weekends, then there's nothing like it! Lazying on bed and addictive at its best without worrying about the battery getting depleted,apart from those long flight movie watching and roadtrippin' .


what a lazy ass...


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 22, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> what a lazy ass...



You love to stand next to the charging point in middle of the game or movie like a dumb ass?


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 22, 2014)

Guys will Mi3 get Andorid L ? Any updates on that ?


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 22, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> Guys will Mi3 get Andorid L ? Any updates on that ?


no idea boss


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 22, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> Guys will Mi3 get Andorid L ? Any updates on that ?



We don’t have a timeline for L at the moment. We don’t even have access to the codebase, no one does. But of course the plan is to bring it as soon as possible. 

Hugo Barra to digit.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 23, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> Guys will Mi3 get Andorid L ? Any updates on that ?



Since Mi 2 is getting Android kitkat 4.4.4, and hugo bara also stated it I believe, so we can say MI3 will get Android L


----------



## rish1 (Aug 23, 2014)

both mi3 and redmi series will receive android l


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 23, 2014)

Mi 10400 power bank available for ore order. Both Redmi1s and Mi10400 will be available after 27th of this month!


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 23, 2014)

got a nillkin frosted case for mine @520 sadly its blocking the mic near camera, ill probably have to drill one !!!, the aluminium case turned out to be slippery!

its original ,just verified it on nillkin website!
 [MENTION=165219]emailvarunchandak[/MENTION] does this affect the noise cancelation or audio in anyway ?


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 23, 2014)

If your mic next to the flash and on top is covered then of course noise cancelation is compromised.

- - - Updated - - -

*Maniacstore selling Redmi1s Rs 12490 and RedMi Note Rs 14490 !!! *


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 23, 2014)

Its not bad as I expected,I tested the top mic from hardware test menu and it is still picking out sounds, but emailvarun should be able to tell more about it as he is using the same case 
Regarding the nillkin tempered glass ,the oleophobic coating is not exactly the best ,finger print still accumulates on it ,but marginally better compared to stock glass !
Oh BTW I got a screen protector from nillkin alongside and the seller also threw in another screen protector!


----------



## sandynator (Aug 23, 2014)

^^^
Just received the mail. Unable to open the website.
Is it legitimate Redmi 1s almost double priced...


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 23, 2014)

[MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION] too overpriced. Yes even the genuineness is also a concern.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 23, 2014)

seems to be imported ones...


----------



## kaz (Aug 23, 2014)

rish said:


> both mi3 and redmi series will receive android l



Redmi 1S is still running 4.3 right?


----------



## rish1 (Aug 23, 2014)

kaz said:


> Redmi 1S is still running 4.3 right?



yes right now 4.3 only .. i think they will directly jump to android L if they haven't started developing 4.4 now


----------



## theserpent (Aug 23, 2014)

rish said:


> yes right now 4.3 only .. i think they will directly jump to android L if they haven't started developing 4.4 now



Miui 6 will release for redmi 1s
Just for my info is redmi 1s a good option over xperia L?


----------



## kaz (Aug 23, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Miui 6 will release for redmi 1s
> Just for my info is redmi 1s a good option over xperia L?



Yup...Better specs at lesser price...


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi Guys what launcher are you using for Xiaomi Mi3 ?


----------



## rish1 (Aug 23, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Miui 6 will release for redmi 1s
> Just for my info is redmi 1s a good option over xperia L?



screen - undoubtedly yes 

camera - check cam quality here 

Hands On: Xiaomi Redmi 1S | Lowyat.NET

performance - 

more or less same 

design and brand , rom support - Xperia L

if i were you i would upgrade to either Mi3 or hold on to xperia L longer..


----------



## theserpent (Aug 23, 2014)

rish said:


> screen - undoubtedly yes
> 
> camera - check cam quality here
> 
> ...


I'll either get MI3 or moto g2.
I was planning on sticking with L for another 6 months, after the power button incident.. the power button is becoming harder day by day + screen responsiveness is also reducing


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm not sure about redmi ,has read on forums ,it can get sluggish at times due to miui and 1gb ram !


----------



## kaz (Aug 24, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> I'm not sure about redmi ,has read on forums ,it can get sluggish at times due to miui and 1gb ram !



True... A review from PocketNow showed it lagging in PlayStore

- - - Updated - - -

1S import price Rs. 4,623 and Note's Rs. 5,997

Strait away 2k+ profit on 1S and 3k on Note 
While on Mi3 its less than 1800rs.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 24, 2014)

kaz said:


> True... A review from PocketNow showed it lagging in PlayStore
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



they are planning a giveaway for 10 redmi phones at the launch/facebook promo. I also think they'll have to promote these more than mi3 because average joe in India buying a 6-7k phone gets swayed away by Samdung and Microcrap ads.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 24, 2014)

I really hope they do release MI3/Redmi 1s locally.
Redmi 1s does lag I saw in some vidoes, but maybe as those ones are the mediatek ones? Or maybe they are on android 4.3? Miui 6 might make it smoother

- - - Updated - - -

One more thing.
So far 20k units get sold out in 2-3 secs, which is really fast compared to other countries sales,I don't really think the entire 20k units are sold.Flipkart might be building an Inventory for future sales and selling only 5-10k phones out of the 20k?
So maybe in 1 month or so they can have roughly 50k units to sell


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 24, 2014)

Xiaomi Mi 4 review: One 4 All|GSMArena



			
				GSMArena said:
			
		

> ...the Xiaomi Mi 4 and its Snapdragon 801 chipset deliver excellent performance and provide hiccup-free gaming and blazing-fast Android + MIUI experience just as its predecessor - the Xiaomi Mi 3. This means that if the upgraded chipset is your sole reason for upgrade from the Mi 3, might as well keep your Mi 3 for yet another year. It's an equally good performer for all practical purposes.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 25, 2014)

To me Mi4 is not a big upgrade over the .i3, or its not upgrade at all unless priced a Rs 3K over the Mi3 for the 64 GB model.


----------



## rish1 (Aug 25, 2014)

theserpent said:


> I really hope they do release MI3/Redmi 1s locally.
> Redmi 1s does lag I saw in some vidoes, but maybe as those ones are the mediatek ones? Or maybe they are on android 4.3? Miui 6 might make it smoother
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



no they are selling full units minus the units needed for replacement..

people are using automated scripts which allows them to buy it in 0.3 secs on a fast connection..

its not only individual buyers that are buying but resellers in many quantities from different accounts as well which are selling them on ebay/olx for profit margins.. 

this phone is hyped more than apple / moto g / and samsung products so selling out in 3-5 sec is normal especially when you have this less inventory and all india sales exclusive to fk .. plus also remember there is 1 week time in between sales .. this increases the demand much more


motorola sold 10,00,000 units in 5 months , moto g share would have been 6,00,000-7,00,000 units in 5 months meaning around 1,20,000-1,30,000 units per month   

and xiaomi has managed 70,000 in 1 month due to limited supply while having 3-4x more demand than moto G, so its not surprising it is going out in 5 sec


plus no phone would be released locally as it would require giving dealers/distributors margin and xiaomi is only online sales in most other countries and very few offline sales as well that is why they are able to sell it so cheaply with no advertisements and middlemen costs


----------



## kaz (Aug 25, 2014)

In-ear Headphone - High Quality Bass Sound Piston Headphone


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 25, 2014)

Xiaomi Mi4 review: China?s iPhone killer is unoriginal but amazing | Ars Technica

Another review ,good points made ,they are pretty impressed about the build quality, read the comments


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 25, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> My office mate also ordered successfully will be delivered by 22nd Aug


Finally received today....
display and build is Awesome...
really a bang for the buck


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 25, 2014)

Congrats.


----------



## bgeing (Aug 25, 2014)

Any1 knows 'speed-dialing' function in mi3 !?  (in dialpad, touch a number to call a specific person).
I dont find one 
I think it doesnt have it.


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 25, 2014)

bgeing said:


> Any1 knows 'speed-dialing' function in mi3 !?  (in dialpad, touch a number to call a specific person).
> I dont find one
> I think it doesnt have it.


It doesn't ,I guess try making shortcut to specific contacts on to your home screen that could help


----------



## KayKashyap (Aug 25, 2014)

Guys i really one final opinion for this.. shall i buy this?

Xiaomi PISTON2 Gold Headphone Headset Original V2 0 Piston Gold | eBay

with a coupon it's avail for 1440/- 

what shall i do?


----------



## amjath (Aug 25, 2014)

KayKashyap said:


> Guys i really one final opinion for this.. shall i buy this?
> 
> Xiaomi PISTON2 Gold Headphone Headset Original V2 0 Piston Gold | eBay
> 
> ...



just a suggestion there are many fake piston 2 products are available

- - - Updated - - -

My suggestion is count the heads who wants piston 2 and do a bulk purchase in xiaomiworld [trustable]


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 25, 2014)

*www.digit.in/forum/technology-news...1s-launching-tomorrow-toi-pr.html#post2153101


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 26, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> If your mic next to the flash and on top is covered then of course noise cancelation is compromised.



i think i need to pinch a hole there now... no wonder my recording sounds funny...


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 26, 2014)

Redmi 1s priced at 5999!!


----------



## SunE (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey now I understand why so many people are angry about the buying situation. I tried to buy one for my uncle today. Had the page opened long beforehand. Even refreshed it a couple of times to make sure it was still there  When the counter hit zero I instantly clicked on the Buy Now button that appeared and boom it said it was out of stock. I mean it wasn't even a full second of time. I don't know how people are managing to buy this. I'm glad I bought it with my priority pass.


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 26, 2014)

I got Mi3  Ordered it


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 26, 2014)

SunE said:


> Hey now I understand why so many people are angry about the buying situation. I tried to buy one for my uncle today. Had the page opened long beforehand. Even refreshed it a couple of times to make sure it was still there  When the counter hit zero I instantly clicked on the Buy Now button that appeared and boom it said it was out of stock. I mean it wasn't even a full second of time. I don't know how people are managing to buy this. I'm glad I bought it with my priority pass.



same thing as above... but I ordered one for my cousin...


----------



## SunE (Aug 26, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> same thing as above... but I ordered one for my cousin...



When did you order for your cousin? Last week? 
BTW Redmi 1S is priced at Rs.5999 making it the best phone to buy below 10k. Once again awesome pricing. Let's hope they give priority passes for this one too so that I can buy one for my mom


----------



## coldpowered (Aug 26, 2014)

I ordered MI3 today and chose Cash on Delivery. I said yes to confirm cash on delivery to the computer call. In the "order details" it is in the 
approval stage and says "your order has been placed" and "seller yet to confirm" is not checked.
Now I want to know if my order can still get cancelled or there is 100% surity that i will receive it. Is COD given last concern.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 26, 2014)

coldpowered said:


> I ordered MI3 today and chose Cash on Delivery. I said yes to confirm cash on delivery to the computer call. In the "order details" it is in the
> approval stage and says "your order has been placed" and "seller yet to confirm" is not checked.
> Now I want to know if my order can still get cancelled or there is 100% surity that i will receive it. *Is COD given last concern*.


Nope...


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 26, 2014)

coldpowered said:


> I ordered MI3 today and chose Cash on Delivery. I said yes to confirm cash on delivery to the computer call. In the "order details" it is in the
> approval stage and says "your order has been placed" and "seller yet to confirm" is not checked.
> Now I want to know if my order can still get cancelled or there is 100% surity that i will receive it. Is COD given last concern.



i also ordered as COD and it shows me that 'Your item has been packed'  u shd not worry dude 20,000 are alot of items to pack and confirm and update on net


----------



## coldpowered (Aug 26, 2014)

Those are assuring words 
Thanks man


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 26, 2014)

SunE said:


> Hey now I understand why so many people are angry about the buying situation. I tried to buy one for my uncle today. Had the page opened long beforehand. Even refreshed it a couple of times to make sure it was still there  When the counter hit zero I instantly clicked on the Buy Now button that appeared and boom it said it was out of stock. I mean it wasn't even a full second of time. I don't know how people are managing to buy this. I'm glad I bought it with my priority pass.



Yeah same situation here.. My friend wanted to buy.. but couldn't. Anyway are the people changing their clock and buying it before ? I tried that it didnt change !!


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 26, 2014)

SunE said:


> When did you order for your cousin? Last week?
> BTW Redmi 1S is priced at Rs.5999 making it the best phone to buy below 10k. Once again awesome pricing. Let's hope they give priority passes for this one too so that I can buy one for my mom



bought today bro...


----------



## coldpowered (Aug 26, 2014)

My "Mi3 buying story" is quite interesting as I hardly followed any of the instructions to increase/confirm your chances of buying it.
I did register though


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 26, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Yeah same situation here.. My friend wanted to buy.. but couldn't. Anyway are the people changing their clock and buying it before ? I tried that it didnt change !!



its not client side... its server side....  seriously these rumours need to stop...


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 26, 2014)

The cyanogen mod for out device will have a beta release within 3-4 days,almost all sensors are fixed !! Things are getting really interesting 

*www.gadgetshieldz.in/xiaomi-mi-3-screen-protectors-skins-covers-cases.html
Has anyone tried this ? Looks good !


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 26, 2014)

check this out...


MIUI 6 Roadmap: Mi 2/2S/2A, Redmi 1/1S, Redmi Note, Mi Pad, Mi 3, Mi 4 - Xiaomi Mi 4 - MIUI Official Community


----------



## Theodre (Aug 26, 2014)

My doubt is Allegation

fiX

Xiaomi Replies to the allegations

I am not sure whether this is discussed already. But i am a little bit concerned with these US and Chinese Companies


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 26, 2014)

Failed today too. What a bad luck. Fail Fail Fail,thrice in a row. Anyways will get the RedMi1S for now,fingers crossed. !!!It will be even harder than the Mi3 I believe.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes getting redmi 1s will be even more harder


----------



## sandynator (Aug 26, 2014)

Anyone can please confirm if all the issues of redmi 1s been addressed, especially the calling functionality....


----------



## ubergeek (Aug 26, 2014)

I ordered in thrice once for myself and the rest for others .
Anyhow the phone is AWESOME. been using it for 20 days and its just amazing.
two days of soild battery life. 5hrs of SOT. amazing camera and sound quality too is amazing.


----------



## coldpowered (Aug 26, 2014)

*I would like to share my Mi3 buyng experience. (It may help future buyers of Redmi 1s or Mi3)*
*It was the 6th sale today and I tried for the first time*. 
There was a power cut so i was unable to start my pc and it was just not possible on my phone, tried arranging for a laptop but failed. I just wanted to see if I can bag one(not that I didnt want the phone but I had money issues). There was some charge left in the inverter(battery).Usually I shut down my pc rightaway, but i knew it will hold around 5-7 minutes. *I opened Current local time in India to see the actual time*. I decided it was best to sync with the exact actual time right upto the very second. *I didnt jump my system's time*.I think its server sided now anyway.
I switched on my PC at *1:56 pm* exactly (I am always logged in on flipkart but flipkart wasnt open in any browser on mobile PC or anything *so I didnt log in 2-3 hours before* ). Thought I wont make before 2:00 pm to the site.At *1:58 pm* I was at the desktop. Then it took another 15-30 seconds to open unnecessary stuff automatically (onscreen keyboard, pspdisp, connectify and stuff).I connected phones net to PC over Wifi (was using idea 3g). Then I opened Mozilla then flipkart. When flipkart loaded counter was at 55 seconds.I opened one more tab of the same. Kept refreshing between those 2. When 22 seconds were left I did last refresh on one tab and at 10 seconds on the other. Former tab was fine but in the latter after refreshing at 10 seconds it showed 12 seconds. So I was left with one. Just when counter hit *)0:0:0* I clicked at the area where buy now would appear  (I saw it before the click) and I only did it once. At this time I was worried that PC may switch off (Inverter was doing its last minutes of power). While at the wait, do not refresh screen, power came back. I went onto the other tab clicked buy on it too, after few seconds it was showing "you already purchased one", wait screen was in progress though. I waited for some 4-5 minutes and it said "it wasnt added to your cart but we have reserved one for you". I refreshed for a couple of times in other tab and *It was in the cart.*

I watched the previous sale to see how fast it really goes out of stock. I was using a phone and continously refreshing (live countdown was not possible on the phone so I was continously refreshing) and I didnt even see the buy button.It went straight from you are registered 0:0:2 seconds left to out of stock.


----------



## kaz (Aug 26, 2014)

[MENTION=118507]coldpowered[/MENTION] congrats

- - - Updated - - -

6k for 1S  But dual sim and hence no CM is the only let down for me


----------



## coldpowered (Aug 26, 2014)

kaz said:


> [MENTION=118507]coldpowered[/MENTION] *congrats*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 6k for 1S  But dual sim and hence no CM is the only let down for me



Thanks kaz


----------



## kaz (Aug 26, 2014)

Request Cyanogenmod For Xiaomi Redmi 1S- Snapdragon 400! - Device Requests - CyanogenMod Forum


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 26, 2014)

BTW if you are flipkart first customer you will have early access to redmi1s, first few who register for the sale ,can buy it the day before !, I got the mail !


----------



## ZTR (Aug 26, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> BTW if you are flipkart first customer you will have early access to redmi1s, first few who register for the sale ,can buy it the day before !, I got the mail !



Can you post the pic of the mail ?


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 27, 2014)

Picture for what? I have said all what is there to be said about it !,though I think, by the time I saw I was quite late to register ,for it


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 27, 2014)

Have a Mi3 in my cart, anyone needs it?, PM me ASAP.
First come first serve basis.

Its sold guys.
So, please dont PM me anymore with your offers


----------



## sushovan (Aug 27, 2014)

I have one in my cart too. Contact me if you need it.


----------



## amjath (Aug 27, 2014)

Xiaomi suspends Mi 3 sales in India to focus on Redmi 1S

^ thats a b!tch move


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 27, 2014)

amjath said:


> Xiaomi suspends Mi 3 sales in India to focus on Redmi 1S
> 
> ^ thats a b!tch move



hahaha... this is epic ****.. man...


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 27, 2014)

Mi Fans rejoice.... 

“The next few things that we will be launching are *Mi 4*, our flagship product; Mi pad, which is a tablet and Mi Band, a health band. *Mi 4 will come to India towards the end of the year, post-Diwali* in all likelihood,” Manu Kumar Jain, Xiaomi’s India head of operations, told IANS in an interview


----------



## rish1 (Aug 27, 2014)

now people will be selling mi3 for 20,000-23000 rs on ebay and olx due to shortage... 

they buy at 14k use 1 month get bored and sell it off for 20,000 .. what a dream for them..  resellers on cloud 9 going


----------



## amjath (Aug 27, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Mi Fans rejoice....
> 
> “The next few things that we will be launching are *Mi 4*, our flagship product; Mi pad, which is a tablet and Mi Band, a health band. *Mi 4 will come to India towards the end of the year, post-Diwali* in all likelihood,” Manu Kumar Jain, Xiaomi’s India head of operations, told IANS in an interview



Mi4 thats a smart move then, i will take back my word


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Aug 28, 2014)

many people on Youtube are regretting buying Mi3 thinking its a discontinued product. I am sure support and development will continue, and Xiomi will probably start selling it again... Last thing one would want is the Service Center ppl saying *"sorry cant repair its discontinued"*. happened with our Samsung PICTURE TUBE TV and my Samsung Galaxy Ace.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 28, 2014)

A good move. By the time they are going on with the RedMi sale they can stock more Mi3 than these weekly sales numbers of now.


----------



## rish1 (Aug 28, 2014)

i don't think they will bring back Mi3 simple reason i think that the SD800/sd 801 chip used in Mi3 might have  been discontinued , and the left stock of those chips will go to Service centers in case phones need replacements .. they will directly bring Mi4 for 17,000 rs by the year end..


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 28, 2014)

40,000 RedMi 1S up for sale on 2nd September!!! Mi3 will be back too with similar numbers!


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 28, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> 40,000 RedMi 1S up for sale on 2nd September!!! Mi3 will be back too with similar numbers!



being a FF customer, I have registered... who knows anyone in my family member would buy


----------



## SunE (Aug 28, 2014)

Even I registered for 1s and might buy it on the 1st for my mom. If she doesn't like it, I'll keep it as a backup phone for myself


----------



## joyceanblue (Aug 28, 2014)

does the flipkart invoice come with phone serial number? i am planning to buy one from someone who managed to buy from flipkart. just want to make sure i am not getting a lemon.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 28, 2014)

guys can anyone help ?? Which phone should I buy ??? 

Xiaomi Redmi 1S ro Xolo q1010i ?????

- - - Updated - - -



joyceanblue said:


> does the flipkart invoice come with phone serial number? i am planning to buy one from someone who managed to buy from flipkart. just want to make sure i am not getting a lemon.



this is my bill:

imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## rish1 (Aug 28, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> guys can anyone help ?? Which phone should I buy ???
> 
> Xiaomi Redmi 1S ro Xolo q1010i ?????
> 
> ...



redmi 1 s bro..


----------



## theserpent (Aug 28, 2014)

who all here are getting redmi 1s for themselves?


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 28, 2014)

theserpent said:


> who all here are getting redmi 1s for themselves?



i already bought mi3 for my self.... might buy for someone else...


----------



## _prabhat (Aug 28, 2014)

I am going to try for my younger brother redmi 1s. Hope I get it. For myself, after Diwali or next year, either MI4 or One plus One.


----------



## coldpowered (Aug 28, 2014)

theserpent said:


> who all here are getting redmi 1s for themselves?



Me for a friend, I got mi3 on last sale.

- - - Updated - - -

I would say anyone thinking of selling their low-mid range phone should do it before redmi 1s gets widespread.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 28, 2014)

_prabhat said:


> I am going to try for my younger brother redmi 1s. Hope I get it. For myself, after Diwali or next year, either MI4 or One plus One.



no NFC in mi 4

- - - Updated - - -



kamikaz said:


> got a nillkin frosted case for mine @520 sadly its blocking the mic near camera, ill probably have to drill one !!!, the aluminium case turned out to be slippery!
> 
> its original ,just verified it on nillkin website!
> [MENTION=165219]emailvarunchandak[/MENTION] does this affect the noise cancelation or audio in anyway ?



i think so.... i also have to drill it....


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 28, 2014)

Well ,does anyone use NFC?
What are it's uses anyway?


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 28, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Well ,does anyone use NFC?
> What are it's uses anyway?



metro cards, bank transactions, business cards transfer, etc..... it is widely used in various parts of world... i had recently been to south korea and noticed that NFC is used extensively.... might be India will be NFC enabled in a year or so.....


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 28, 2014)

SunE said:


> Even I registered for 1s and might buy it on the 1st for my mom. If she doesn't like it,* I'll keep it as a backup phone for myself*



Rs 5999 backup


----------



## croma (Aug 28, 2014)

Guys I tried to connect an 8 GB pen drive to my mi3 using an otg cable.But the phone was showing "damaged USB" error.It was in NTFS format at that time.I then formatted it to fat 32 and copied a movie into it and again connected it .This time it recognized the pen drive but I didn't know how to access the file inside the pen drive so I removed and inserted it again.And like earlier it is showing damaged USB error.I tried installing total commander and USB plug in.Don't have another pen drive with me to try with. Anyone else faced the same problem?


----------



## joyceanblue (Aug 28, 2014)

@emailvarunchandak  thanks mate


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 28, 2014)

If nobody needs the RedMi 1S feel free to dump on me!!!


----------



## rdx_halo (Aug 28, 2014)

@ The Incinerator wanna black market it ?


----------



## _prabhat (Aug 28, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> no NFC in mi 4



I don't care much for NFC. Never used it before.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 29, 2014)

croma said:


> Guys I tried to connect an 8 GB pen drive to my mi3 using an otg cable.But the phone was showing "damaged USB" error.It was in NTFS format at that time.I then formatted it to fat 32 and copied a movie into it and again connected it .This time it recognized the pen drive but I didn't know how to access the file inside the pen drive so I removed and inserted it again.And like earlier it is showing damaged USB error.I tried installing total commander and USB plug in.Don't have another pen drive with me to try with. Anyone else faced the same problem?



try using ES File Explorer


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 29, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> @ The Incinerator wanna black market it ?



Diwali time big profits ha ha ha...naahhhh I do much better than that in life by the grace of God, Will gift to close ones and real ones who count,this Diwali. I don't need 10 sets 2 or three is just fine.

- - - Updated - - -

Updated to ROM 23, email and attachment options for various apps improved significantly. That's the observation till now. I wish they did something about RAM management, though the phone is fast as a rocket but its disheartening to see RAM consumption at over 1.3 GB anytime any day.


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 29, 2014)

Miui v6 developer version will be released today,I think they have implemented zram there


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 29, 2014)

That's great news then [MENTION=107549]kamikaz[/MENTION]


----------



## coldpowered (Aug 29, 2014)

This post creates second thought about buying mi3. Mine will arrive on 6 sept. 2014 . Please guys say something about these issues Xiaomi Mi 3 Expectations and Reality - Read this Before you Buy - Tech Glows


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 29, 2014)

Well just pray you don't get a defective product ,apart from that ,the damaged phones you see aren't exclusive to xiaomi alone, if you go to XDA and check you can see plenty of other brands having similar issues ,the chances of getting a defective product are same which ever brand you buy ,if you are going to focus on the negative points, alone, in life its going to be hard moving forward ,that said the ASS of xiaomi is still infantile and in short poor ATM ,if you get a defective product do your best to convince flipkart to get it replaced , for genuine reasons they do,I did for mine !
You can head over to flipkart product page and see the reviews there are almost 2k 5 star reviews and around 200 1 star ,some of them are due to down right ignorance  ,I would simply categorize posts like above as attempts to gather cheap attention ,probably one of the frustrated people who didn't get to buy one ,if you go around reading different tech forums ,you can see a lot of similar ones ,In fact in OPO Indian subsection you can see a couple ..


----------



## coldpowered (Aug 29, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Well just pray you don't get a defective product ,apart from that ,the damaged phones you see aren't exclusive to xiaomi alone, if you go to XDA and check you can see *1. plenty of other brands having similar issues ,the chances of getting a defective product are same which ever brand you buy* ,if you are going to focus on the negative points, alone, in life its going to be hard moving forward ,that said the ASS of xiaomi is still infantile and in short poor ATM ,if you get a defective product do your best to convince flipkart to get it replaced , for genuine reasons they do,I did for mine !
> You can head over to flipkart product page and see the reviews there are almost 2k 5 star reviews and around 200 1 star ,some of them are due to down right ignorance  ,*2. I would simply categorize posts like above as attempts to gather cheap attention ,probably one of the frustrated people who didn't get to buy one* ,if you go around reading different tech forums ,you can see a lot of similar ones ,In fact in OPO Indian subsection you can see a couple ..


First of all thankyou kamikaz
1 point--> made my worries go. I know it happens with other brands but dont know how much common it is, and the fact that xiaomi is new ,chinese and 100k mi3s have been sold, highlight the negativity through those defective ones. I was worried about spare parts if they discontinue mi3 in india, I mean we will have to replace batteries at some point.
2 point--> I know its done to increase site traffic, get ads, get fame etc. I didnt follow what he wrote but what he reported those fb and flipkart posts.
I know you had your mi3 replaced because of uneven brightness(backlight bleeding, top area was brighter than bottom visible on a white page) which is common as told in gsmarena review of mi3. I have been following this thread ,read all those 32 pages. Most of the guys here have almost flawless mi3s.


----------



## dare devil (Aug 29, 2014)

I got 5 Mi3.(Received 4,One is on the way)
All are flawless and working fine.


----------



## coldpowered (Aug 29, 2014)

dare devil said:


> I got 5 Mi3.(Received 4,One is on the way)
> All are flawless and working fine.



Thanks for sharing dare devil dude 
Its helpfull.


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 29, 2014)

The backlight issue is just little nit picking ,I doubt most don't even realize it ,unless they scrutinize it ,mi3 isn't discontinued ATM ,and they certainly should honor the 1 year warranty, from what Hugo barra has told its clear ,they aim to make it big here ,and they are planning to increase the official service centres.
ATM we can only hope for the best


----------



## coldpowered (Aug 29, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> The backlight issue is just little nit picking ,I doubt most don't even realize it ,unless they scrutinize it ,mi3 isn't discontinued ATM ,and they certainly should honor the 1 year warranty, from what Hugo barra has told its clear ,they aim to make it big here ,and they are planning to increase the official service centres.
> ATM we can only hope for the best



Right, thats what anyone would need that they stand with the 1 year warranty and provide spare parts.


----------



## sushovan (Aug 29, 2014)

Xiaomi clarifies, Xiaomi Mi3 not discontinued, should be back in 'few weeks' | Digit.in


----------



## coldpowered (Aug 29, 2014)

sushovan said:


> Xiaomi clarifies, Xiaomi Mi3 not discontinued, should be back in 'few weeks' | Digit.in


Well hopefully


----------



## kaz (Aug 29, 2014)

dare devil said:


> I got 5 Mi3.(Received 4,One is on the way)
> All are flawless and working fine.



ebay seller


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 29, 2014)

Ok i need some help. my friend's Mi3 went to ~80 degree C after 5-7mins of Dead Space. is it normal?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 29, 2014)

^not normal, 80 is way too much for phones.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 29, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^not normal, 80 is way too much for phones.


damn. should he replace it?


----------



## sushovan (Aug 30, 2014)

^ asap


----------



## dare devil (Aug 30, 2014)

kaz said:


> ebay seller


No.
Bought for me and my friends.


----------



## coldpowered (Aug 30, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Ok i need some help. my friend's Mi3 went to ~80 degree C after 5-7mins of Dead Space. is it normal?



80 degrees C is in the higher/alarming range even for actively cooled ( with multiple fans and air vents ) desktops and laptops.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 30, 2014)

Im getting call drops and having network reception issues after upgrading to ROM 23. The Sync sign in notification panel stays on and won't go!


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 30, 2014)

Try selecting ,just one kind of network ie either 3g onlyor 2g only ,
For sync issues ,for me its usually caused by gmail ,going into the app and manually refreshing it would fix ,you can go into settings of phone and under the accounts you have selected to sync you can see which app is trying to sync and do something about it


----------



## coldpowered (Aug 30, 2014)

Guys tell me the DOs after I first switch on my phone ex: setting the brightness below 20% for the first week that you guys did and 
Other things that I should do after getting the phone.


----------



## Gaurav Bahl (Aug 30, 2014)

Pics of Xiaomi office in China :-
Take a tour of Xiaomi's Google-like office (photos) - CNET


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 30, 2014)

guys, please recommend casing for redmi 1s like nilkin !!!


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 30, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Try selecting ,just one kind of network ie either 3g onlyor 2g only ,
> For sync issues ,for me its usually caused by gmail ,going into the app and manually refreshing it would fix ,you can go into settings of phone and under the accounts you have selected to sync you can see which app is trying to sync and do something about it





Thanks , I always have it in 3G only but even then the issue persists. It wasn't there on ROM18. I'll check about the sync as explained by you. But these are bugs. They should do something about them. Ram management is as bad as it can get. Its something they should seriously look in to.


----------



## Minion (Aug 30, 2014)

Which network provider you are using?


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 30, 2014)

Vodafone


----------



## coldpowered (Aug 31, 2014)

Anyone else here getting that hissing sound in mi3 while recording video. 
Is this a software issue or a hardware problem. Is it solved in any future update.  I am getting that hissing sound while recording video. I received the phone yesterday.


----------



## kaz (Aug 31, 2014)

Piston II @999
Xiaomi Smartphone Piston 2 II IN EAR Earphones Headphones Wire Control MIC | eBay

- - - Updated - - -

Guys, what are the possibilities of 1S getting android 4.4 (v6)?
Any CM 11/AOSP/AOKP rom available for the device or in development?
Should I consider buying this on 2nd Sep sales or wait for Android One device to be announced?
Any rumors if Redmi 2 will come any soon with Snapdragon 410?

*My friends have planned to get 1S, so I am looking for suggestions*


----------



## coldpowered (Aug 31, 2014)

coldpowered said:


> Anyone else here getting that hissing sound in mi3 while recording video.
> Is this a software issue or a hardware problem. Is it solved in any future update.  I am getting that hissing sound while recording video. I received the phone yesterday.



please help me.


----------



## elafanto (Aug 31, 2014)

coldpowered said:


> please help me.



I also Felt this. Lets wait for next update.


----------



## dare devil (Aug 31, 2014)

Just now i received a mail form flipkart.

View attachment 14704


----------



## Chirag (Aug 31, 2014)

I didn't get the early access. Sad.


----------



## amjath (Aug 31, 2014)

kaz said:


> Piston II @999
> Xiaomi Smartphone Piston 2 II IN EAR Earphones Headphones Wire Control MIC | eBay



How can I trust if it is original?

- - - Updated - - -

unfortunately no silver


----------



## kaz (Aug 31, 2014)

amjath said:


> How can I trust if it is original?



Seller has good rating


----------



## coldpowered (Aug 31, 2014)

elafanto said:


> I also Felt this. Lets wait for next update.



In a voting where 67 people voted 97% were  facing this issue. Source:en.miui.com/thread-32078-1-1.html
It is very common. People are also getting replacement for this issue. 
It looks like a software bug but still they are giving replacement.  If you try "SECRET VIDEO RECORDER " app and set audio source to main or mic,  the hissing greatly reduced. 
If you search about it on Google you will see its happening in Malaysia,  phillipene too. 

This problem was there in nexus 5 too source :*productforums.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/nexus/0hvTK4eMVGk 
It was  solved by a xda member source :forum.xda-developers.com/google-nexus-5/general/mod-camcorder-audio-quality-fix-t2837930/ 

Please many of you have this phone tell me if you  are having this problem. Is this a software issue or a hardware problem. Is it solved in any future update. I am getting that hissing sound while recording video. I received the phone yesterday.

Please help ASAP I am thinking of replacement or refund.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 31, 2014)

dare devil said:


> Just now i received a mail form flipkart.
> 
> View attachment 14704





Chirag said:


> I didn't get the early access. Sad.



I had registered within 18 mins of invitation mail coming from FK but still couldn't get in.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 31, 2014)

Mostly they are fakes!


----------



## Minion (Aug 31, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Vodafone



I suggest you to use 3g only when using net and 2g only for calls you know how is 3g network coverage in india that may be causing call drops.


----------



## amjath (Aug 31, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Mostly they are fakes!



u mean piston 2


----------



## SunE (Aug 31, 2014)

Who all have received the priority pass email from flipkart? I still haven't 

LOL nevermind I did get it. It was in the promotions section so I didn't get the notification


----------



## coldpowered (Aug 31, 2014)

coldpowered said:


> In a voting where 67 people voted 97% were  facing this issue. Source:en.miui.com/thread-32078-1-1.html
> It is very common. People are also getting replacement for this issue.
> It looks like a software bug but still they are giving replacement.  If you try "SECRET VIDEO RECORDER " app and set audio source to main or mic,  the hissing greatly reduced.
> If you search about it on Google you will see its happening in Malaysia,  phillipene too.
> ...




Anyone please


----------



## SunE (Aug 31, 2014)

coldpowered said:


> Anyone please



Some people had reported it earlier but it was fixed with a software update. Are you on the latest version of MIUI(I think it's 24)?


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 31, 2014)

No I don't think the hissing sound is fixed ,I haven't checked mine ,but when I record calls I get the hiss
And I didn't get the priority pass,I was late to register after all :/


----------



## coldpowered (Aug 31, 2014)

SunE said:


> Some people had reported it earlier but it was fixed with a software update. Are you on the latest version of MIUI(I think it's 24)?


 
 I am on v16.
hissing sound was reduced in v22 but sound quality was compromised.
Source: Is there a Hissing sound in the Video Recorded on your Mi3 ? - Page2 - India - MIUI Official Community - Mobile

1.Should i go for replacement.
2.Is it a software problem ( then why dont all phones have it ) or hardware problem.
3.Everyone please tell if you are facing/faced this problem and if yes then what did you do.

- - - Updated - - -



kamikaz said:


> No I don't think the hissing sound is fixed ,I haven't checked mine ,but when I record calls I get the hiss
> And I didn't get the priority pass,I was late to register after all :/




will you do a quick video recording and tell if there is hissing noise.


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 1, 2014)

Never really bothered to record a video until now,I barely use the feature ,anyway did a 30sec video record in pitch black right now ,apart from the sound of frogs croaking its silent here ,I'm getting a sound ,similar to the noise of static , I don't know whether its a hardware or software problem ,never bothered to check ,but I have seen this as a complaint in miui official forums as well as other places and as I have said before its yet to be fixed ,you should head over to official forum and ask there 
On another note CM beta is released ,everything is working except the barometer ,anyone here tried ?


----------



## coldpowered (Sep 1, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Never really bothered to record a video until now,I barely use the feature ,anyway did a 30sec video record in pitch black right now ,apart from the sound of frogs croaking its silent here ,I'm getting a sound ,similar to the noise of static , I don't know whether its a hardware or software problem ,never bothered to check ,but I have seen this as a complaint in miui official forums as well as other places and as I have said before its yet to be fixed ,you should head over to official forum and ask there
> On another note CM beta is released ,everything is working except the barometer ,anyone here tried ?



yes that static noise like that from an old crt tv. you have that too in your mi3.
So should i not bother for replacement.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 1, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Thanks , I always have it in 3G only but even then the issue persists. It wasn't there on ROM18. I'll check about the sync as explained by you. But these are bugs. They should do something about them. Ram management is as bad as it can get. Its something they should seriously look in to.



Android is linux... and check this link for your query on "Bad RAM Management"

Help! Linux ate my RAM!

- - - Updated - - -



coldpowered said:


> Anyone please



Please stop pestering/nagging people like a kid... unless you are one.... not only you are facing this issue, even I am facing this.... but I am not begging to resolve this...

be patient and someone will post something about this... or an update will resolve this....

if you are using a back cover, drill a hole for the mic... if not, then turn off noise cancellation in setting.... act matured, bro..!!

- - - Updated - - -



kamikaz said:


> No I don't think the hissing sound is fixed ,I haven't checked mine ,but when I record calls I get the hiss
> And I didn't get the priority pass,I was late to register after all :/



no priority pass for me... but still I will order Redmi 1S 

- - - Updated - - -



kamikaz said:


> Never really bothered to record a video until now,I barely use the feature ,anyway did a 30sec video record in pitch black right now ,apart from the sound of frogs croaking its silent here ,I'm getting a sound ,similar to the noise of static , I don't know whether its a hardware or software problem ,never bothered to check ,but I have seen this as a complaint in miui official forums as well as other places and as I have said before its yet to be fixed ,you should head over to official forum and ask there
> On another note CM beta is released ,everything is working except the barometer ,anyone here tried ?



you are being contacted by an alien force or something ??? you using a back cover ??


----------



## _prabhat (Sep 1, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> Android is linux...



Difference Between Android and Linux | Difference Between | Android vs Linux

Although Android is developed based on Linux, the operating system does not completely use the standard Linux kernel. Android architecture supports only two types of architecture at this point in time, viz: x86 and ARM. However, the Linux kernel supports different types of architectures including the x86 architecture which is most commonly used in desktop/laptop/server systems. The Android system uses x86 architecture for Mobile Internet Devices (MIDs) and an ARM platform for mobile phones.

While developing the Android operating system, a few features were added to the Linux kernel which include: an alarm driver, kernel debugger, logger, power management, and Android shared memory driver. These enhancements were built on top of the standard Linux kernel.

Read more: Difference Between Android and Linux | Difference Between | Android vs Linux Difference Between Android and Linux | Difference Between | Android vs Linux


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 1, 2014)

_prabhat said:


> It's based on linux Kernel.



yeah... and RAM management is also linux based here....


----------



## coldpowered (Sep 1, 2014)

@ emailvarunchandak

"Pestering", how many times did you reply to my query. You come here read my posts and you know you have the issue but still you dont help and now the first reply you make is that i am pestering you. If you dont want to help thats absolutely fine. But let me get help. If this is pestering you ignore it like you did to my queries.

You are not begging to resolve, but you come here and talk about your cover, drilling hole in it, you dont have priority pass but you will still order redmi, or that you got another mi3. Whats the point of tech forum if one cannot talk about the real issues.

I had to ask the same query few times before getting replies. 
This used to be a better place.
Where EVERYONE could get help.

- - - Updated - - -

Thankyou everyone who helped daredevil, kaz, kamikaz, sunE, elefanto


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 1, 2014)

coldpowered said:


> @ emailvarunchandak
> 
> "Pestering", how many times did you reply to my query. You come here read my posts and you know you have the issue but still you dont help and now the first reply you make is that i am pestering you. If you dont want to help thats absolutely fine. But let me get help. If this is pestering you ignore it like you did to my queries.
> 
> ...



This thread is about Xiaomi Discussion which includes what i have asked/mentioned and what you have asked/mentioned. And I didnt say you cannot talk about the real/technical issues, etc. If not me, someone else would have said it. However, people *are* helping you, yet you are consistent.. anyways, I don't want to ruin this good thread by such incessant et ceteras.

Oh yes, thanks to everyone who has helped someone in one way or the other.


----------



## coldpowered (Sep 1, 2014)

You didnt help but still you took the time and came up with those comments.
So you know what anyone else could have said ?
You didnt say I cannot talk about the real/technical issues, not directly you didnt. 
If you don't want to ruin this good thread by such incessant et ceteras, then dont comment like you did on Anyone again.


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey relax all, let's not start any tantrums here 
BTW yeah I was using the back cover I'll record again at the same time and see if it was some aliens.


----------



## SunE (Sep 1, 2014)

Well it's already past 2 PM and I still don't have a Redmi 1S in my cart. What the hell is flipkart doing??!!


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 1, 2014)

SunE said:


> Well it's already past 2 PM and I still don't have a Redmi 1S in my cart. What the hell is flipkart doing??!!



Spetember 2nd I thought...! Is early access today ?


----------



## _prabhat (Sep 1, 2014)

Flipkart first guys? Anyone lucky to buy Redmi 1s yet? I am trying tomorrow for my younger brother.

- - - Updated - - -
    [MENTION=118507]coldpowered[/MENTION] Everyone needs help at some point in time. This is why we help each other through the forums. We have so many people who selflessly helping others. This place is really cool place. I got so much infromation and help in this forum, probably I would not have got at any other place. Thanks for TDF guys. So please do not hesitate to ask whatever help you want. People will help you.


----------



## SunE (Sep 1, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> Spetember 2nd I thought...! Is early access today ?



Yes early access is today.

I came to know from Mi India FB page that there is some glitch in flipkart's servers causing a delay in adding the 1S to our cart. Flipkart has also said that those who received the priority access email will get the phone added to their carts shortly. I just hope it's before 7 PM so that I can get it by tomorrow.


----------



## coldpowered (Sep 1, 2014)

_prabhat said:


> Flipkart first guys? Anyone lucky to buy Redmi 1s yet? I am trying tomorrow for my younger brother.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> [MENTION=118507]coldpowered[/MENTION] Everyone needs help at some point in time. This is why we help each other through the forums. We have so many people who selflessly helping others. This place is really cool place. I got so much infromation and help in this forum, probably I would not have got at any other place. Thanks for TDF guys. So please do not hesitate to ask whatever help you want. People will help you.



This place is really cool place"- I second that.
"So please do not hesitate to ask whatever help you want"- Absolutely, thankyou


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 1, 2014)

If any of the lucky few who gets it but don't want it I'm ready to pick up two of them.


----------



## elafanto (Sep 1, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> If any of the lucky few who gets it but don't want it I'm ready to pick up two of them.


I already got it in Flipkart first, But did not got on my cart. There CC is saying it will be fixed by tomorrow.
BTW I can try to order one for you, as I got Mi3 in First sale, than in 2nd, not tried in 3rd 4th and got 2 in 5th sale


----------



## dare devil (Sep 1, 2014)

The cart symbol shows 1 in the cart.when you click Cart a error message popup as follows ;​"something went wrong.Please try again" ​


----------



## SunE (Sep 1, 2014)

dare devil said:


> The cart symbol shows 1 in the cart.when you click Cart a error message popup as follows ;​"something went wrong.Please try again" ​



Same for me too.

BTW 10400mah power bank and Piston 2 now available. Grab yours till stocks last 

- - - Updated - - -

OK now it's opening in my cart. They have listed a micro-SIM adapter and a screen guard as freebies. But the biggest disappointment is that it says it will ship by 13th Sep and no faster delivery options are available. I mean are you fuc*in kidding me right now? After a whole day of such bulls*it they won't even deliver my phone the next day? I'll wait till tomorrow before ordering to see if anything changes.

If anyone else has it in their cart please share what your estimated delivery date is.


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the tip about Pistons ,ordered one ! Hope its v2


----------



## amjath (Sep 1, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Thanks for the tip about Pistons ,ordered one ! Hope its v2



Its black FYI

I ordered 1 piston 2 and 2 mi powerbank 

piston expected 5th
powerbank on 9th


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 2, 2014)

Ratzzzz
Order got delayed by another week

yeah its black, in the official forum there is a screenshot of reply from xiaomi customer service ,replying that its v2 , well hope it is !


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 2, 2014)

Ordered 2 of both items! Received a mail right now,Power banks will take additional 7 days more to deliver,expected delivery date Sept16th!!! I have already paid for it!!! Now even the Pistons delayed by 7 more days to 12th of September!

- - - Updated - - -



elafanto said:


> I already got it in Flipkart first, But did not got on my cart. There CC is saying it will be fixed by tomorrow.
> BTW I can try to order one for you, as I got Mi3 in First sale, than in 2nd, not tried in 3rd 4th and got 2 in 5th sale



Please do it. I will PM you my address ,do a COD.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 2, 2014)

SunE said:


> OK now it's opening in my cart. They have listed a micro-SIM adapter and a screen guard as freebies. But the biggest disappointment is that it says it will ship by 13th Sep and no faster delivery options are available. I mean are you fuc*in kidding me right now? After a whole day of such bulls*it they won't even deliver my phone the next day? I'll wait till tomorrow before ordering to see if anything changes.
> 
> If anyone else has it in their cart please share what your estimated delivery date is.



you confirm about *"no next day delivery"* for Redmi 1S ?????


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2014)

how is the sound quality of Piston 2??

are reviews good...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 2, 2014)

Good luck to all today !! 

- - - Updated - - -

Proceeding to payment in 1:00


----------



## sandynator (Sep 2, 2014)

Check @2.01 pm for redmi 1s to see out of stock.....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 2, 2014)

It's already added to my cart but cart is not proceeding to payment page, again and again redirecting me to the payment timer thingy.


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 2, 2014)

Unlucky again. Anybody who is lucky and got one but dosnt require it please COD to my address Ill be grateful.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 2, 2014)

Finally order placed and approved


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> It's already added to my cart but cart is not proceeding to payment page, again and again redirecting me to the payment timer thingy.



same issue here


----------



## RCuber (Sep 2, 2014)

Got it , but cannot make payment flipkart crashing


----------



## elafanto (Sep 2, 2014)

No luck today. But already got one for me from Flipkart first


----------



## SunE (Sep 2, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> you confirm about *"no next day delivery"* for Redmi 1S ?????



Yep confirmed. You can even check MIUI forums and FB page of fk and MiIndia for more sources.


----------



## sushovan (Sep 2, 2014)

"We couldn’t add your Redmi 1S to cart yet, but we’ve reserved one for you!
Please come after 15 mins to complete the order."

15 mins gone and still cart is empty


----------



## SunE (Sep 2, 2014)

Congrats to all who bought. I have one in my cart and I'll order it after some time today.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 2, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> same issue here



Try mobile app, it worked without any issues.

- - - Updated - - -

For those who failed to buy, use "buyHatke" browser add-on next time. I can't say how much exact it's effort was, but it indeed helped me to buy. What it does, that it adds the phone in your cart right at 2:00 and then you can straightaway do payment.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2014)

Finally!!!

I was using  Mozilla first and got the no payment page redirection issue  (tried it 4 times but no success)

then used Chrome and got the order confirmed successfully 

payed through my HSBC VISA card  
will be delivered by Monday 15 sep


----------



## kaz (Sep 2, 2014)

if anyone needs own I found a seller 
*www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=604752196300314&set=gm.652096074888899&type=1


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Try mobile app, it worked without any issues.


i have the app installed but net is not recharged 



dashing.sujay said:


> For those who failed to buy, use "buyHatke" browser add-on next time. I can't say how much exact it's effort was, but it indeed helped me to buy. What it does, that it adds the phone in your cart right at 2:00 and then you can straightaway do payment.


i got this option from my friend last week...and I believe it works though I had kept this as last option to try (if I wud have not succeeded in 1st sale)


----------



## RCuber (Sep 2, 2014)

Order went through using CoD .. The 1S is for my sis-in-law


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 2, 2014)

Tried mobile and pc with different accounts (3g and broadband)....... fail!!!


----------



## sushovan (Sep 2, 2014)

kaz said:


> if anyone needs own I found a seller
> *www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=604752196300314&set=gm.652096074888899&type=1



must be one of those retarded hoarders who demand extra money


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 2, 2014)

sushovan said:


> must be one of those retarded hoarders who demand extra money



hahaha... must be.... or maybe fake...

no luck today... sat on wrong pc with left click not working... :-@

will try my luck next time...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 2, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Finally!!!
> 
> I was using  Mozilla first and got the no payment page redirection issue  (tried it 4 times but no success)
> 
> ...



And that damn thing was happening in chrome in my case. At once, I thought that the culprit was the add-on, but now I see the full story.


----------



## kaz (Sep 2, 2014)

Those who failed could have asked me...Next time you can...I promise I wont charge extra money  Just that your address should be applicable for COD


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 2, 2014)

^Well, I don't know how FK is calculating delivery criteria for addresses as it showed my address to be ineligible (come on, I am in National capital !! ), and my friend's address which is stone's throw away from my home is eligible with same colony and same pin code and everything. 

PS: I have ordered on my address in past and it was a success.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 2, 2014)

Some questions about Redmi 1S.
1. Which glass does it have ? Gorilla or Dragon Tail ? is DragonTail good enough ?
2. The dual Sim are GSM and other WCDMA ? and is there 3g on GSM ?
3. How much free RAM is available ?i've heard MIUI takes up a hecking lot of RAM ?
4. Is this device getting some ROM support in near future ? or at least and android update ?


----------



## _prabhat (Sep 2, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> hahaha... must be.... or maybe fake...
> 
> no luck today... sat on wrong pc with left click not working... :-@
> 
> will try my luck next time...


How did you manage to open page  if left click was not working ? Or you could not open page atall? For me, it was my first attempt and it ended in failure. Not disappointed, but I next time will try in better way.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 2, 2014)

_prabhat said:


> How did you manage to open page  if left click was not working ? Or you could not open page atall? For me, it was my first attempt and it ended in failure. Not disappointed, but I next time will try in better way.



It happened last time also, during the last sale of Mi 3.... i sat on the same computer.. did the same drill and today it again happened...

anyways, I will be going to order using my mobile app next time.... lets see what happens.

btw, all the best for the next time


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 2, 2014)

Extremely thankful to [MENTION=128761]sushovan[/MENTION] for parting with a RedMi 1s. Thank you once again.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Sep 2, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Some questions about Redmi 1S.
> 1. Which glass does it have ? Gorilla or Dragon Tail ? is DragonTail good enough ?
> 2. The dual Sim are GSM and other WCDMA ? and is there 3g on GSM ?
> 3. How much free RAM is available ?i've heard MIUI takes up a hecking lot of RAM ?
> 4. Is this device getting some ROM support in near future ? or at least and android update ?



1. yes DragonTail is the brand similar to the Gorilla Glass by Corning Incorporated... it is some chinese brand. Some phone which have used this branded glass are Xperia Z/Z1/Z2, Galaxy Nexus and other Xolo, Lava,etc
2. yes one WCDMA sim only will support 3g . other phone can utilise one 2g from other sim card.
3. 400MB is available. Yes it eats a lot of RAM.. serious -ve point. 
4. Can't say at point of time.. ideally there should be some custom ROM available in future. And Xiaomi has announced that they will be giving an update in December for next android release.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 2, 2014)

Almost all dual SIM phones support 3G in only 1 slot. The only difference being that some phones allow 3G to be activated on both the slots while some restrict that to a specific slot and this seems to be the case with Redmi.


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 2, 2014)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> 1. yes DragonTail is the brand similar to the Gorilla Glass by Corning Incorporated... it is some chinese brand.



Its Dragontrail not Dragontail. It is made by Asahi. Its a Big Japanese Company. Very highly respected for making one of the finest glasses in the world.Its owned by Mitsubishi now. Very well known in the automotive industry too. Corning is a smaller entity in front of Asahi.


----------



## Chirag (Sep 2, 2014)

If anyone has one in their cart but don't require, then I'd appreciate if they could order it to my address.

I am in college till 7pm and there is no network coverage so can't purchase. Also, if anyone could register for the 9th Sept sale and order a piece for me, it would be great. Thanks.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 2, 2014)

ordered one for my dad using chrome without any add ons, college LAN FTW


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ordered one for my dad using chrome without any add ons, college *LAN FTW*



I wonder if anyone who tries with dial-up connection will always get outta stock!!!


Out of stock in 4.2 seconds 
Incredible speed! 40,000 Xiaomi Redmi 1S units sold in 4.2 seconds on Flipkart debut - Tech2

*
Q: FK cancels the order if one uses different account from same IP address.but what if one is using different account from different IP but delivery location is same?*


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 2, 2014)

4.2 secs .. 

Now I am feeling like a real winner


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 3, 2014)

Had a heart stopping moment just now,,phone managed to flip out ( was trying to hold too much stuff )and hit the wall ,wasn't much of an impact but the top two edges of the protector came off ,bring a tempered glass one ,like its scratched away. ..so close man ,so close


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 3, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Had a heart stopping moment just now,,phone managed to flip out ( was trying to hold too much stuff )and hit the wall ,wasn't much of an impact but the top two edges of the protector came off ,bring a tempered glass one ,like its scratched away. ..so close man ,so close



Lucky you


----------



## sushovan (Sep 3, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> 4.2 secs ..
> 
> Now I am feeling like a real winner



I bought two and one of them with Internet Explorer


----------



## amjath (Sep 3, 2014)

I recieved a message mi power bank is delayed and now they say it has been shipped will recieve it by 9th w00t w00t


----------



## Adityag (Sep 3, 2014)

amjath said:


> I recieved a message mi power bank is delayed and now they say it has been shipped will recieve it by 9th w00t w00t



I already got it yesterday!
Charged 100% in 5.5 hrs with ipad mini's charger...


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 3, 2014)

kaitskaz said:


> Had a heart stopping moment just now,,phone managed to flip out ( was trying to hold too much stuff )and hit the wall ,wasn't much of an impact but the top two edges of the protector came off ,bring a tempered glass one ,like its scratched away. ..so close man ,so close




My phone for the first time fell flat on the screen ,thought its gone but Gorilla saved!


----------



## amjath (Sep 3, 2014)

Adityag said:


> I already got it yesterday!
> Charged 100% in 5.5 hrs with ipad mini's charger...



Congrats,

BTW what is the ampere rating for ipad mini charger and what power bank supports?


----------



## Adityag (Sep 3, 2014)

amjath said:


> Congrats,
> 
> BTW what is the ampere rating for ipad mini charger and what power bank supports?



Thanks!
ipad mini charger output: 5.1V 2.1A
powerbank input: 5.0V 2.0A
powerbank output: 5.1V 2.1A


----------



## sushovan (Sep 3, 2014)

One of my friend has decided to not purchase Redmi 1s after adding it into cart reading poor reviews. If anyone still needs Redmi 1s I might ( not sure) arrange one for him


----------



## amjath (Sep 3, 2014)

Adityag said:


> Thanks!
> ipad mini charger output: 5.1V 2.1A
> powerbank input: 5.0V 2.0A
> powerbank output: 5.1V 2.1A



Thanks for the info.


----------



## saifi2649 (Sep 3, 2014)

Sushovan bro could you please help me to buy. I am ready to take redmi 1s


----------



## saifi2649 (Sep 3, 2014)

sushovan said:


> One of my friend has decided to not purchase Redmi 1s after adding it into cart reading poor reviews. If anyone still needs Redmi 1s I might ( not sure) arrange one for him


Let me know how can i contact you ?


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 3, 2014)

Mi 3 ROM 23 HDR mode and Normal mode renders the same image no difference. In ROM 18 HDR used to expose low light images with proper exposure or correct metering,now no more.


----------



## Chirag (Sep 3, 2014)

Still interested in buying if anyone has it in their cart and won't be buying.


----------



## _prabhat (Sep 4, 2014)

sushovan said:


> One of my friend has decided to not purchase Redmi 1s after adding it into cart reading poor reviews. If anyone still needs Redmi 1s I might ( not sure) arrange one for him



Where did he read poor reviews?


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 4, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Mi 3 ROM 23 HDR mode and Normal mode renders the same image no difference. In ROM 18 HDR used to expose low light images with proper exposure or correct metering,now no more.



nope... my HDR and normal modes are quite different...!! HDR mode lightens up the dark areas of the photos


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 4, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> nope... my HDR and normal modes are quite different...!! HDR mode lightens up the dark areas of the photos



I changed the setting to default and changed metering now its looking a bit better.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 4, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> I changed the setting to default and changed metering now its looking a bit better.



does anyone know what exactly those 3 parameters do ??? explanation in layman's term would be great...... there are 3 options: center weighted, spot metering and frame average..... oh these technical jargon


----------



## KayKashyap (Sep 4, 2014)

redmi 1s is a really great device!! way too good  processor & camera for sucha price.

The only downgrade is Ram managment.. the miui takes up a lot of ram.. 60% and this causes a slight lag,heat.. other than that.. the mobile outshines..


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 4, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> does anyone know what exactly those 3 parameters do ??? explanation in layman's term would be great...... there are 3 options: center weighted, spot metering and frame average..... oh these technical jargon



Metering is one of the most important factor of photography. To me metering is how I control light. read this explained in layman terms.Which is best? Spot, Center Weight, or Matrix metering? - Digital Photo Secrets


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Adityag said:


> I already got it yesterday!
> Charged 100% in 5.5 hrs with ipad mini's charger...



is it safe to use with lumia 520? does it provide 1A output or 2A only? or is Mi 5200 mAh  fine? any idea? 520's battery rated amperage is only 0.75A.

Mi 5200 mAh Power Bank  at rs 799 and nokia dc-16 2200mah at rs939. little worried what to choose!


----------



## dare devil (Sep 4, 2014)

Piston Back in stock.


----------



## amjath (Sep 4, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> is it safe to use with lumia 520? does it provide 1A output or 2A only? or is Mi 5200 mAh  fine? any idea? 520's battery rated amperage is only 0.75A.
> 
> Mi 5200 mAh Power Bank  at rs 799 and nokia dc-16 2200mah at rs939. little worried what to choose!



if you charge your phone with high ampere rating charger [ex:2A] but your phone has low ampere rating [Ex:1A] then phone will take what it deserve to take. So iits safe for the phone as well as battery

- - - Updated - - -

received my phone bank as well as piston 2 surprisingly i got the gold one [hope its the IF design] pics here
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-756.html#post2155775


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 4, 2014)

amjath said:


> if you charge your phone with high ampere rating charger [ex:2A] but your phone has low ampere rating [Ex:1A] then phone will take what it deserve to take. So iits safe for the phone as well as battery


Ok. thanks. will be ordering 5200mah one soon. the other is OOS.



> received my phone bank as well as piston 2 surprisingly i got the gold one [hope its the IF design] pics here
> *www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-756.html#post2155775



nice


----------



## amjath (Sep 5, 2014)

I charged my powerbank to 100 when I tried to charge my Phone [Galaxy s2] it is not charging. Tried the stock powerbank cable as well as my s2 data cable. Have to try my powerbank with other device or other powerbank[bought for my friend didnt open completely yet] to my device. 
Any guess what is the issue is it DOA?


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 5, 2014)

^^ [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] It happens initially. Happened with me too. Switch it off and Switch the Power Bank on.

- - - Updated - - -

Pistons on Sale now again on Flipkart. Buy before it disappears!


----------



## amjath (Sep 5, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> ^^ [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] It happens initially. Happened with me too. Switch it off and Switch the Power Bank on.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Pistons on Sale now again on Flipkart. Buy before it disappears!



switch off and switch on is same right, like one short press or long press anything like that. I dont see anything like that in manual


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 5, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> ^^ [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] It happens initially. Happened with me too. Switch it off and Switch the Power Bank on.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Pistons on Sale now again on Flipkart. Buy before it disappears!



in depth reviews of Piston ??? anyone ?


----------



## amjath (Sep 5, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> in depth reviews of Piston ??? anyone ?



I might do a review tomorrow, but not audiophile type of review

Update on powerbank: its charging my phone, what happened is i didn't inserted the usb fully 

One question: How to turn off the powerbank. just pull the plug??


----------



## kaz (Sep 5, 2014)

amjath said:


> I might do a review tomorrow, but not audiophile type of review
> 
> Update on powerbank: its charging my phone, what happened is i didn't inserted the usb fully
> 
> One question: How to turn off the powerbank. just pull the plug??



may be press and hold on the power button....


----------



## Scorrel (Sep 5, 2014)

amjath said:


> One question: How to turn off the powerbank. just pull the plug??



It turns off automatically you just need to remove the power cord from both the ports.The button is for reset.
Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 5, 2014)

It turns off automatically if there's no activity. The LEDs will do long blink and switch off. Since I bought the imported one with all instruction in Chinese had a hard time! 

Will do a small review of the  Pistons once I recieve them.


----------



## amjath (Sep 5, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> It turns off automatically if there's no activity. The LEDs will do long blink and switch off. Since I bought the imported one with all instruction in Chinese had a hard time!
> 
> Will do a small review of the  Pistons once I recieve them.



I have a english user manual, they have mentioned how led's blinking on charging and discgarging but nothing mentioned about auto power off

Thanks [MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION] [MENTION=136576]Scorrel[/MENTION] and [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] for helping


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 5, 2014)

BTW ,I haven't seen anyone mentioning about the official flipcover here ,how's it and has anyone bought it ?
My pistons have been shipped finally ,can't wait to get hold of it !!


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 5, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> BTW ,I haven't seen anyone mentioning about the official flipcover here ,how's it and has anyone bought it ?
> My pistons have been shipped finally ,can't wait to get hold of it !!



great... do post the unboxing pics..


----------



## amjath (Sep 5, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> great... do post the unboxing pics..



I posted mine yesterday, in Post your purchase thread


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 5, 2014)

I hope I get it tomorrow ,if not its going to be a long wait till Tuesday probably ,all public holidays from tomorrow thru Tuesday :/


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 6, 2014)

[MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] are they giving the protective cover with the Mi10400?


----------



## bgeing (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi.. which video player are you using other than the stock? 
I tried two HD video palyer and Mobo video player but, both were failed to open after installing in my mi3.


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 6, 2014)

Try MX player ?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 6, 2014)

HEy guyz im going to but a mobile . can you guyz tell me which one is better from RedMi 1s or Moto E ? i've heard that only 400mb free ram is available in RedMi ? how much is there in MOTO E ?


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 6, 2014)

When your choice is between moto e and redmi 1s ,you should definitely wonder what are you gonna do with all that extra ram you are trying to salvage ,jokes aside redmi 1s is the better phone there ,hands down,the whole package is good


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 6, 2014)

Moto E definitely !


----------



## bgeing (Sep 6, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Try MX player ?



Thanks, will try. 
btw which one are you using?


----------



## amjath (Sep 6, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] are they giving the protective cover with the Mi10400?



nope, this worries me too


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 6, 2014)

amjath said:


> nope, this worries me too



I got TPU cover !


----------



## amjath (Sep 6, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> I got TPU cover !



a link for the same please


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 6, 2014)

amjath said:


> a link for the same please



Got from ebay dude a month back!
Allphoneunlock


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 6, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Moto E definitely !


Hmm. why ? 



kamikaz said:


> When your choice is between moto e and redmi 1s ,you should definitely wonder what are you gonna do with all that extra ram you are trying to salvage ,jokes aside redmi 1s is the better phone there ,hands down,the whole package is good


LOL, Well yeh RedMi looks the winner. any tricks to grab a Xiaomi from the sale on sept ?


----------



## amjath (Sep 6, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Got from ebay dude a month back!
> Allphoneunlock



thx got it 300/- will think


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 6, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Hmm. why ?
> 
> LOL, Well yeh RedMi looks the winner. any tricks to grab a Xiaomi from the sale on sept ?



U r going spec oriented my friend!
Redmi 1s can't handle Miui despite of 1.6 GHz!
"It suffocates on MIUI" greatly!

If you are developer you can go in for 1s!
But if you are a regular guy stick to Moto!


----------



## rdx_halo (Sep 6, 2014)

Guys, do you think Gorilla Glass of xiaomi mi3 needs a screen protector ? Which one are you using ?


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 6, 2014)

Well if you try to choke a phone it would suffocate ,for a daily regular use ,I don't think miui "suffocates " redmi 1s, I think part of the lag can be blamed on it still being on jellybean ,they have promised update to KitKat ,which could address the ram issues ,at the same price , you are getting a better specced phone and with a more than decent camera and flash ,the software issues can be ironed out in future
Here's a direct comparison
Xiaomi Redmi 1S vs Moto E: Clash of the budget champs Tech2 Mobile [MENTION=146650]nikhilsharma007nikx[/MENTION]
I don't have any tricks mate get online from a relatively new computer which offers snappy browsing ,and stable net ,refresh the screen around 20sec before sale and click right on time ,when buy button appears and then hope
I also forgot to mention about android one ,its gonna be announced next week ,I suggest if you can wait for it and see how the phone turns out ,could be better ,who knows


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 6, 2014)

Android one ? hmm ..indian contendors ? i would be better of a RedMI


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 6, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> I got TPU cover !



Good, You just spoiled years of hardwork behind designing the phone!

- - - Updated - - -



nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Android one ? hmm ..indian contendors ? i would be better of a RedMI



Well, get redmi first! (if you can, as flipkart is not willing to do so)
As google is going to provide full software, hardware manufacturers too have to meet some standards.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 6, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Good, You just spoiled years of hardwork behind designing the phone!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...




TPU case for Mi Powerbank!
How will it affect my phone design?


--------------------

That's what I said to OP!
If he can root 1s a perfect go!

Or for regular use go with Moto E!


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 6, 2014)

Im inclined towards the RedMI just because of a lot better Screen and Camera. Also rooting is not going to void warranty. 
And i also liked the design, much better than Moto E IMO, but moto E's stock android is also attracting me. 
Im confused.


----------



## kevz22 (Sep 7, 2014)

Dropped my Mi3 on a vitrified tile floor. The phone fell flat on its screen with no screen protector or case. No damage whatsoever. B|


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 7, 2014)

kevz22 said:


> Dropped my Mi3 on a vitrified tile floor. The phone fell flat on its screen with no screen protector or case. No damage whatsoever. B|


Don't try is more than once :devil:

- - - Updated - - -

Hey guyz i am not able to arrange 6k for Xiaomi right now, so if im lucky enough to get Redmi into my cart do i have to order straight away and pay for it ? or i can order is for delivery whenever i want and pay COD ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Don't try is more than once :devil:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Hey guyz i am not able to arrange 6k for Xiaomi right now, so if im lucky enough to get Redmi into my cart do i have to order straight away and pay for it ? or i can order is for delivery whenever i want and pay COD ?



delivery date for my order on 2nd Sept is 16th sept. 
One can surely arrange 6k between that period for COD.
also you can pay till 11:59 PM on 10th if ordered successfully at 2 PM on 9th


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 7, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> delivery date for my order on 2nd Sept is 16th sept.
> One can surely arrange 6k between that period for COD.
> also you can pay till 11:59 PM on 10th if ordered successfully at 2 PM on 9th


But i have a cheque dated 20th so i cant pay that easily. Do i have to pay for the unit as soon as i put it to cart? or i can avial COD option on 15 th and then pay ?


----------



## tkin (Sep 7, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> But i have a cheque dated 20th so i cant pay that easily. Do i have to pay for the unit as soon as i put it to cart? or i can avial COD option on 15 th and then pay ?


COD is cash on delivery, i.e pay at the time delivery.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 7, 2014)

tkin said:


> COD is cash on delivery, i.e pay at the time delivery.


I mean ill add the phone i cart at the time of sale i.e. 9th sept and then order it for COD on 15-17spet. is it possible ?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 7, 2014)

yes please confirm, is COD available on this phone ??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> I mean ill add the phone i cart at the time of sale i.e. 9th sept and then order it for COD on 15-17spet. is it possible ?


I don't think you'll get delivery before 20th if you order on 9th. You'll have to select a payment option before 11:59 pm on 10th to complete the order. 


Skyh3ck said:


> yes please confirm, is COD available on this phone ??


COD is available.


----------



## tkin (Sep 7, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> I mean ill add the phone i cart at the time of sale i.e. 9th sept and then order it for COD on 15-17spet. is it possible ?


Adding to cart does not mean purchase, you'll have to click purchase from cart to get it. But be sure adding to cart does not guarantee its availability at the time of purchase later. Else a lot of us would have kept Mi3 or Redmi in our cart for months.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 7, 2014)

dont know how its going to perform, one of my co worker has Mi3, and so far its good,

had already wasted money on xolo q700, which died withing 6 months, 

anyone got their phone yet, please put some words here


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 7, 2014)

Well, ill try and have this product on 9th and if im able to get it on my cart, ill try to get Hold of money, if not then god knows. 
Well, will there be any other sale for the RedMi 1s after 9th sept ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 7, 2014)

If someone wants redmi, i can again try my good luck in next sale and order for the intended person.


----------



## amjath (Sep 7, 2014)

My review on Piston 2 is up
*www.digit.in/forum/reviews/186833-mi-ear-headset-piston-design-v2-review.html


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 7, 2014)

Received the Pistons, but left Kolkata for some work , will get back,unpack and review!


----------



## sushovan (Sep 8, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Well, ill try and have this product on 9th and if im able to get it on my cart, ill try to get Hold of money, if not then god knows.
> Well, will there be any other sale for the RedMi 1s after 9th sept ?



Redmi 1S sale will continue at least until Redmi Note launches in October.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 8, 2014)

Successfully sold off a spare Xolo Q1000 Opus @ 6k so now I'm trying to gets Redmi 1S. Any tips?? Is flipkart app useful?

Is it ok if I try to book from one single account from different locations. I'll be outdoors so will be on Flipkart APP & my sis in law will try from her off. PC.

please share your experiences. Timing of Flash sale is bit odd.


----------



## kaz (Sep 8, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Successfully sold off a spare Xolo Q1000 Opus @ 6k so now I'm trying to gets Redmi 1S. Any tips?? Is flipkart app useful?
> 
> Is it ok if I try to book from one single account from different locations. I'll be outdoors so will be on Flipkart APP & my sis in law will try from her off. PC.
> 
> please share your experiences. Timing of Flash sale is bit odd.



Don't try with the app 
Website is the only hope


----------



## sandynator (Sep 8, 2014)

thanks


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 8, 2014)

Received Mi Pistons today. Undoubtedly the best in its class, but not working with Nokia feature phones(My C3-00 and mom's Nokia 112) and my 2yr old Beetel phone. SM ES18 worked quite well with all the phones but Piston isnt. I think these Phones are not able to provide sufficient power to the earphones.
But it works if I keep pressing the Play/Pause button.
Also works absolutely fine with all smartphones.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 8, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> Received Mi Pistons today. Undoubtedly the best in its class, but not working with Nokia feature phones(My C3-00 and mom's Nokia 112) and my 2yr old Beetel phone. SM ES18 worked quite well with all the phones but Piston isnt. I think these Phones are not able to provide sufficient power to the earphones.
> But it works if I keep pressing the Play/Pause button.
> Also works absolutely fine with all smartphones.




good for you bro...!! cheers....


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 8, 2014)

got a message from FK today...Redmi has been shipped


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 8, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> got a message from FK today...Redmi has been shipped


wow ! 
so early ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 8, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> wow !
> so early ?


 but the delivery date is 15 sep


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 8, 2014)

Yup, I had ordered one for my friend and it is shipped today. Payment was made through Netbanking.
Another friend had ordered his Redmi via COD and its not yet shipped. Order is confirmed but not shipped yet.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 8, 2014)

My order is being processed, Free items have already been shipped.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 8, 2014)

> Seller yet to pack item.



da f*ck are they doing?


----------



## Chirag (Sep 8, 2014)

Hey, those who have already bought Redmi, I'd really appreciate if they could add one to their cart tomorrow and provide my address (COD). I would be in the class at 2pm and won't be able to purchase.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 8, 2014)

Chirag said:


> Hey, those who have already bought Redmi, I'd really appreciate if they could add one to their cart tomorrow and provide my address (COD). I would be in the class at 2pm and won't be able to purchase.



but isn't it one redmi per account buyer


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 8, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> but isn't it one redmi per account buyer



one phone per account per sale


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 8, 2014)

Some one can please do this for me too. ??? i m in 11th and will be in school . if someone can help ?


----------



## kaz (Sep 8, 2014)

I will tell here if I succeed


----------



## RCuber (Sep 9, 2014)

Phone shipped this morning!! , should arrive today evening or tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 9, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> one phone per account per sale



Hmm so I can have the chance to get another Redmi 1S on 2nd sale


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 9, 2014)

i am gonna keep an eye on this if i manage to add one to cart will keep there and post here if anyone wants.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 9, 2014)

Xiaomi Tool for Xiaomi owners:

*forum.xda-developers.com/xiaomi-mi-3/orig-development/xiaomitool-win-unix-t2846622


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 9, 2014)

zangetsu said:


> xiaomi tool for xiaomi owners:
> 
> XiaomiTool [WIN] [UNIX] | Xiaomi Mi 3 | XDA Forums



mast..!!!


----------



## kaz (Sep 9, 2014)

Out of Stock in 1sec


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 9, 2014)

this is bull sh!t.


----------



## Chirag (Sep 9, 2014)

I was using buy hatke extension and couldn't get it.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 9, 2014)

Got redmi 1s in my cart....


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 9, 2014)

^ you buying it ? i would like to buy it


----------



## kaz (Sep 9, 2014)

Clicked buy button as I got that on screen and it's gone...Bad luck guys, I was trying for you people only


----------



## Chirag (Sep 9, 2014)

In case anyone is not buying, I'd like to buy it.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 9, 2014)

i hit the refresh on 3 sec it showed buy now button clicked on it nothing happened than refreshed again(mistake) and BAM! gone );


----------



## kaz (Sep 9, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Got redmi 1s in my cart....



Lucky You...Congrats...


----------



## sandynator (Sep 9, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> ^ you buying it ? i would like to buy it



sorry bro this is for my sis in law.
I'll try for others next time for sure...


----------



## kaz (Sep 9, 2014)

Which ISP you use [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION] ? Speed?


----------



## sandynator (Sep 9, 2014)

I just kept on refreshing the page from last 1 min till it arrived less than 5 seconds left & clicked buy now as it appeared on screen. It took almost a minute to add into my cart... 
what a relief .. thank god


----------



## kaz (Sep 9, 2014)

This guy has one extra...Contact him...Might ask for service charge  ...

one more


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 9, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> i hit the refresh on 3 sec it showed buy now button clicked on it nothing happened than refreshed again(mistake) and BAM! gone );



even I clicked on Buy Now, nothing happened. I was buying for my fren, and he had also logged in to his account. He added to his card successfully. Win Win Situation


----------



## sandynator (Sep 9, 2014)

kaz said:


> Which ISP you use [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION] ? Speed?



Not so gr8 speed My ISP MTNL Broadband   1mbps from morning 7 to evening 7 & 1.5 mbps from evening 7 to morning 7.

I just kept refreshing the page continuously  from 1 min left untill it reached 3 sec left & just clicked on buy now but it took almost 1 min to add in cart. BTW I was active on mobile too...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 9, 2014)

Got my redmi delivered. It was a surprise as i didn't get any shipping notification. 
Will post impressions later on.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Sep 9, 2014)

Got one and bought today, expected delivery friday...


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 9, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Not so gr8 speed My ISP MTNL Broadband   1mbps from morning 7 to evening 7 & 1.5 mbps from evening 7 to morning 7.
> 
> I just kept refreshing the page continuously  from 1 min left untill it reached 3 sec left & just clicked on buy now but it took almost 1 min to add in cart. BTW I was active on mobile too...



can you tell me what actually happened just after you clicked Buy Now ? Did the button vanish, or was it present and it vanished after a minute ??

For me, I clicked on Buy Now, the button didn't vanish, nor anything happened, waited for around 1 minute, then I logged off..


----------



## scudmissile007 (Sep 9, 2014)

when i clicked buy now button, it said congrats wait till we add phone to your cart and after 2 minutes again it said we couldnt add to your cart but a piece has reserved for me.
After 5 minutes i checked my cart it was there & ordered it. I had logged in from 11a.m.


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 9, 2014)

If nobody needs it I'm there!


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 9, 2014)

Got my pistons today,, it's v2.1 the impedance is 16ohm, 2.0 have 12 ohm
Play around with the tips, the fit helps with quality of music to certain extent

first impressions, they are definitely good but it hasnt evoked any wow response from me ,not yet
back when i bought sennheiser ,that was when i went really wow, when i started hearing sounds in songs that i never knew existed.. this is coming close


----------



## sandynator (Sep 9, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> can you tell me what actually happened just after you clicked Buy Now ? Did the button vanish, or was it present and it vanished after a minute ??
> 
> For me, I clicked on Buy Now, the button didn't vanish, nor anything happened, waited for around 1 minute, then I logged off..



After hitting buy within seconds *"Congratulations" * appeared on the screen following.. wait till we add it to cart but it took almost 1 minute to confirm.

- - - Updated - - -



kamikaz said:


> Got my pistons today,, it's v2.1 the impedance is 16ohm, 2.0 have 12 ohm
> Play around with the tips, the fit helps with quality of music to certain extent



Is there a similar race to get piston 2 & portable charger??


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 9, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> If nobody needs it I'm there!



if you're talking about you have one in your cart than i will buy it


----------



## _prabhat (Sep 9, 2014)

Chirag said:


> I was using buy hatke extension and couldn't get it.



Bye Hatke or any other extension will not work, because the URL is dynamicallly generated by flipkart with random numbers. Only manual method of clicking will work. Buying using code/program will work only if you know Action URL of Bye Now button and name of URL parameters and values used. Not so easy. You can try these automatic methods, but don't rely on it. Rely on  clicking on button, it will work if you do it fast. Else one will have to keep watch on how flipkart generates URL and parameters on few sales. I have not done r&d on it, but this may be reason why bye hatke will not work.


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 9, 2014)

> Is there a similar race to get piston 2 & portable charger??


dont think so, you order when they are stock, but they are going OOS pretty fast i guess


----------



## sandynator (Sep 9, 2014)

Finally booked RedMi 1S using COD option.
Expected delivery for Red Mi 12th sept.
for free micro sim card tray 22nd sept
for free clear screen guard 23rd sept [Hope the quality is better]

Any reviews from earlier buyers from 1st lot? Have they received their RedMi ?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 9, 2014)

Sandynator ! you know what ? I HATE YOU !


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 9, 2014)

I may receive the redmi1 1s from the first sale in 2-3 days. added another one to the cart in today's sale.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 9, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I may receive the redmi1 1s from the first sale in 2-3 days. added another one to the cart in today's sale.



if you don't want i will buy it );


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 9, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> if you don't want i will buy it );



need to check with friends here first


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 9, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I may receive the redmi1 1s from the first sale in 2-3 days. added another one to the cart in today's sale.



i thought we are friends xD


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 9, 2014)

_prabhat said:


> Bye Hatke or any other extension will not work, because the URL is dynamicallly generated by flipkart with random numbers. Only manual method of clicking will work. Buying using code/program will work only if you know Action URL of Bye Now button and name of URL parameters and values used. Not so easy. You can try these automatic methods, but don't rely on it. Rely on  clicking on button, it will work if you do it fast. Else one will have to keep watch on how flipkart generates URL and parameters on few sales. I have not done r&d on it, but this may be reason why bye hatke will not work.


It did work for me.


----------



## Gaurav Bahl (Sep 9, 2014)

_prabhat said:


> Bye Hatke or any other extension will not work, because the URL is dynamicallly generated by flipkart with random numbers. Only manual method of clicking will work. Buying using code/program will work only if you know Action URL of Bye Now button and name of URL parameters and values used. Not so easy. You can try these automatic methods, but don't rely on it. Rely on  clicking on button, it will work if you do it fast. Else one will have to keep watch on how flipkart generates URL and parameters on few sales. I have not done r&d on it, but this may be reason why bye hatke will not work.



it worked for me even when i was using aircel 2g internet connection at work !


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 9, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> need to check with friends here first


what about me ?



dashing.sujay said:


> It did work for me.


Did you got it ? can you please let me buy it ?


----------



## _prabhat (Sep 9, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> It did work for me.


 for Redmi or for MI3?


----------



## dud3rulz (Sep 9, 2014)

yes! i got one...expected on 12th sep (COD). accessories expected on 19th sep  the funny thing is i couldn't do it using highspeed connection but shitty 3g mobile worked


----------



## sandynator (Sep 9, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Sandynator ! you know what ? I HATE YOU !



But I love you .....muaaah.....  

It was my day bro... 

 Today morning in one astrology show the person told my lucky number is 2 & lucky colour red so  I wore a red colour innerwear to boost my luck  

Final result Red mi 1s in my cart at 2pm.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 9, 2014)

sandynator said:


> But I love you .....muaaah.....
> 
> It was my day bro...
> Today morning in one astrology show the person told my lucky *number is 2 & lucky colour red* so  I wore a red colour innerwear......
> Final result Red mi 1s in my cart at 2pm.



so you did red color #2  ? :O


----------



## ratul (Sep 9, 2014)

seeing the struggle in this thread, i feel really lucky, *www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-post2157133.html#post2157133
My friend informed me just half hour before sale as his internet connection went kaput, while i was out having lunch, and i reached office back just 2 mins before the sale, logged in his flipkart account as he had registered for the sale, and there was the counter saying just 13 seconds remaining (phew, just in time. ), clicked Buy Now as it appeared, and after 5mins. of loading circle, it was successfully added to the cart..


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 10, 2014)

ratul said:


> seeing the struggle in this thread, i feel really lucky, *www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-post2157133.html#post2157133
> My friend informed me just half hour before sale as his internet connection went kaput, while i was out having lunch, and i reached office back just 2 mins before the sale, logged in his flipkart account as he had registered for the sale, and there was the counter saying just 13 seconds remaining (phew, just in time. ), clicked Buy Now as it appeared, and after 5mins. of loading circle, it was successfully added to the cart..



congrats... next time, I'll be trying from the app also..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 10, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> what about me ?
> 
> Did you got it ?



No.



_prabhat said:


> for Redmi or for MI3?



Redmi.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 10, 2014)

Phone got delivered to the home today afternoon. will tell the initial impressions later in the evening.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Phone got delivered to the home today afternoon. will tell the initial impressions later in the evening.



Dayum!!! I'm still waiting for mine..what was your expected delivery date?

Bengaluru gets privileged delivery coz the shipment starts from there


----------



## dud3rulz (Sep 10, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Phone got delivered to the home today afternoon. will tell the initial impressions later in the evening.



i expect mine to arrive tomorrow....eagerly waitinggggggggg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 10, 2014)

was supposed to get it today, but got no call. On checking the order status, it shows phone not delivered due to no response from customer. -_-
how am i supposed to contact them now?

- - - Updated - - -

called flipkart CC 1800-420-1111 (found this by googling)
They have arranged for delivery tomorrow


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 10, 2014)

Finally got my Redmi 1s.  Seems to be nice. Hope I didn't make a mistake by buying it. Didn't like the moto e that much.  Ram management is an issue though. Let's see if rooting helps. Not gonna root it just now though


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2014)

those who received Redmi by which courier service?

mine is Delhivery Prepaid


----------



## icebags (Sep 10, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Finally got my Redmi 1s.  Seems to be nice. Hope I didn't make a mistake by buying it. Didn't like the moto e that much.  Ram management is an issue though. Let's see if rooting helps. Not gonna root it just now though



nice, review it too.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 10, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> those who received Redmi by which courier service?
> 
> mine is Delhivery Prepaid



will receive it through ekart

- - - Updated - - -



setanjan123 said:


> Finally got my Redmi 1s.  Seems to be nice. Hope I didn't make a mistake by buying it. Didn't like the moto e that much.  Ram management is an issue though. Let's see if rooting helps. Not gonna root it just now though


I'll root it tomorrow itself for titanium backup, greenify and flashing roms/zips


----------



## RCuber (Sep 10, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Dayum!!! I'm still waiting for mine..what was your expected delivery date?
> 
> Bengaluru gets privileged delivery coz the shipment starts from there



Expected date was 15th.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 11, 2014)

is garib ko bhi koi dla do koi );


----------



## sandynator (Sep 11, 2014)

May get it today. Expected delivery date is 12th.

Anyone tried calling functionality ? How is the network reception for data as well as calls? 
Call Quality?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 11, 2014)

Received Redmi yesterday. Papa will be using it. Any suggestions of any sort?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 11, 2014)

please register and try to add one into cart for me will buy it Thank you


----------



## scudmissile007 (Sep 11, 2014)

got my redmi delivered yesterday from Tuesdays flash sale, first impression is the phone is better than expected.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 11, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Received Redmi yesterday. Papa will be using it. Any suggestions of any sort?



Received mine too yesterday @11 a.m while I was in office...FK didn't send me sms or updated tracking online 
I also bought this for my Dad 

The box is tough and is better than other brands packaging boxes....just knock it to see how tough it is (kevlar) 

Display is brilliant though not better than Super LCD 2 for viewing angles but still good to see
UI is smooth and fast till now (lets see how it progresses day by day)
Camera quality is excellent thanks to BSI sensor & f2.2..front camera is also good and can be used for video calling in skype etc
Loud speaker is not impressive as my bros Xperia M has better speaker output

but what more u can expect from a 6k phone.

much satisfied with price I paid....paisa vasool phone


*Q1: Did u guys get any software update notification?
Q2: what is the use of two silver stickers that came with scratchguard? (u can also see them in the diagram last one)?
Q3: the outer packaging says "user manual" but I haven't got any? do you
Q4: specs say MSM8228 but cpu-z says MSM8226 and same in hardware-info tool?
*


----------



## sushovan (Sep 11, 2014)

^ Never trust CPU-z, it reports that Mi3 has SD801 instead of SD800.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 11, 2014)

suggest some flip covers for Redmi

how about this one


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 11, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> suggest some flip covers for Redmi
> 
> how about this one


Flipcover sucks. they don't do anything to protect the phone AFAIK.


BTW people who received Redmi 1S, how much RAM is free on idle usage? and is there any overheating after gaming?


----------



## scudmissile007 (Sep 11, 2014)

on normal usage ram available is 130-275mb max you can get is 300mb free.


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 11, 2014)

sushovan said:


> ^ Never trust CPU-z, it reports that Mi3 has SD801 instead of SD800.



It is because Qualcomm has listed 8274AB under Snapdragon 801! Its nomore SD800 officially ! 

Running stock out of the box without even setting up google for 6 hrs, RAM is at 75% with 25% remaining free. But there's a run lite version in settings will check with that.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 11, 2014)

Have >320 MB ram free. removed apps which weren't required by dad. will root and freeze play store and google play services after updating required apps.

Also, did anybody came across this video in the phone?

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmL8rMoHlNw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 11, 2014)

Yes that's the Chinese Mi3 ad right?


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 11, 2014)

so i can expect around 200MB free RAM. I can manage with that


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 11, 2014)

MIUI India ? View topic - Fastboot ROM for Xiaomi devices.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 12, 2014)

Redmi is tending to heat very fast. I am just using it normally with wifi on and just checking out the phone, with no apps (after unpacking) installed, but still the portion below the cam was getting abnormally hot.


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Redmi is tending to heat very fast. I am just using it normally with wifi on and just checking out the phone, with no apps (after unpacking) installed, but still the portion below the cam was getting abnormally hot.


Check the battery temps with Cpu Z, max I had seen with my G2 is 39c and that too after long gaming. Not sure about the upper limit but I think above 40c might be an issue.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 12, 2014)

At startup after rooting, greenifying user apps and freezing non-required system apps 

*i.imgur.com/vA8X8aIl.png

Redmi 1S


----------



## scudmissile007 (Sep 12, 2014)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] , plz provide a link on how to root redmi.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 12, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> At startup after rooting, greenifying user apps and freezing non-required system apps
> 
> *i.imgur.com/vA8X8aIl.png
> 
> Redmi 1S



yeah.. a small tutorial would be great..


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 12, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Redmi is tending to heat very fast. I am just using it normally with wifi on and just checking out the phone, with no apps (after unpacking) installed, but still the portion below the cam was getting abnormally hot.



I surfed for 4 hrs continuously,no heating issues at all!


----------



## RCuber (Sep 12, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Redmi is tending to heat very fast. I am just using it normally with wifi on and just checking out the phone, with no apps (after unpacking) installed, but still the portion below the cam was getting abnormally hot.


I felt the phone was a bit warm. will check again.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 12, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> yeah.. a small tutorial would be great..





scudmissile007 said:


> [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] , plz provide a link on how to root redmi.



[works on 37] How to get native Root for Redmi 1S and how to UnRoot again - Redmi 1S - MIUI Official Community

need to register there to download the rooting and unrooting zips


----------



## sandynator (Sep 12, 2014)

Noob query...

Are both Sims of normal size?

Btw today the fone was expected but still expected at my local centre point from morning 8am...


----------



## amjath (Sep 12, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Noob query...
> 
> Are both Sims of normal size?
> 
> Btw today the fone was expected but still expected at my local centre point from morning 8am...



Micro sim
Did u recieve a text message from flipkart saying it will delivered today by a specific guy. I recieve SMS for headset and powerbank


----------



## sandynator (Sep 12, 2014)

No sms yet so bit worried. 
Its just showing in my account tracking.


----------



## amjath (Sep 12, 2014)

sandynator said:


> No sms yet so bit worried.
> Its just showing in my account tracking.



They dont update their tracking in regular period


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 12, 2014)

amjath said:


> Micro sim
> Did u recieve a text message from flipkart saying it will delivered today by a specific guy. I recieve SMS for headset and powerbank





sandynator said:


> No sms yet so bit worried.
> Its just showing in my account tracking.



even I didn't get any sms.. the delivery man just popped at the address...


----------



## amjath (Sep 12, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> even I didn't get any sms.. the delivery man just popped at the address...



For me everything was perfect, weird only me. The day before arrival it was in my local facility and next morning when i was in office recieved a text message that my products will be delivered by XXXX [guy's name] before 7 PM.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 12, 2014)

Mi4 on maniac store
*www.maniacstore.com/Xiaomi-Mi4.htm..._12_2014)&mc_cid=9427116570&mc_eid=2c45359074


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 12, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Redmi is tending to heat very fast. I am just using it normally with wifi on and just checking out the phone, with no apps (after unpacking) installed, but still the portion below the cam was getting abnormally hot.



I too faced the same issue while using my friend's Redmi 1S. I am not sure whether a back cover would help or would add to the heat.


----------



## rdx_halo (Sep 12, 2014)

Guys, l'm facing signal loss issues sometime in my Mi3. Using Aircel in Kolkata.


----------



## saifi2649 (Sep 12, 2014)

My redmi is also heating but only on charging


----------



## dud3rulz (Sep 12, 2014)

i am supposed to recieve mine today but delivery guy didn't show up. now the tracking is saying i didn't respond..wtf. i ll get mine tomorrow r8 ?


----------



## amjath (Sep 12, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Mi4 on maniac store
> Buy Xiaomi Mi4 Online In India - Xiaomi: Maniacstore.com - Xiaomi Mi4 Price In India


Seller warranty meh


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 12, 2014)

MIUI India ? View topic - [Guide] [PC Software] Mi Phone Manager (English) with V2.1.8251

Mi Phone Manager (English) with V2.1.8251 - App - MIUI Official Community


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 12, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> Guys, l'm facing signal loss issues sometime in my Mi3. Using Aircel in Kolkata.


Try selection either 3g only or 2g only might help



dud3rulz said:


> i am supposed to recieve mine today but delivery guy didn't show up. now the tracking is saying i didn't respond..wtf. i ll get mine tomorrow r8 ?


Call them up,customer care ,and make sure its delivered 



amjath said:


> Seller warranty meh


And 28k that's high !!,not worth it


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 12, 2014)

Mi10400 order canceled,SMS by Flipkart. Reason , seller doesn't know when it will be back in stock!


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Mi10400 order canceled,SMS by Flipkart. Reason , seller doesn't know when it will be back in stock!


You can get it from here: Original Xiaomi Brand Power Bank 10400mAh Power Bank Spark Pink With Free TPU | eBay

They have excellent overall reviews, specially for this particular item, and some person in another forum had bought from them and they had provided excellent support afterwards. I just ordered one for myself, added a 6% off coupon to get it @1600/- which is a good price considering I also get a free TPU Case with it.

Flipkart just lost one sell and one potential flipkart first customer.


----------



## coldpowered (Sep 13, 2014)

Will anyone of the mi3 owner tell if  "splay" launcher works on their mi3.
Playstore link *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.els.splay&hl=en

It crashes on mine after touching on agree, tried every version out there.
Am i missing any setting.


----------



## Darkshadowbeast (Sep 13, 2014)

After using Redmi 1s for 2 days I found these bugs and cons in miui

1. If we apply live wallpaper and use camera and take some picture and press home button homescree background blackout.

2. Music stop playing sometimes when used other apps then have to play again.

3. Ram management shitty but can be solved by rooting.

4. Unable to move to sd card but again solved by rooting and then using foldermount software to move app data to sd card.

5. Camera app crash multiple times not after root.

6. Battery life is good if used for light user not for heavy user.

7. Heat up when play games.

Still exploring the device so will update if I find out glitches or bugs.

Guys check your redmi 1s for these bugs and tell me because if I'm the only one then I will exchange it from flipkart. 

Do reply and this mobile worth it even with these bugs lets hope xiaomi fix these in next update.


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 13, 2014)

[MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION], thanks. I'll wait for a week or two if its still not in stock with WS will look at eBay.


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 13, 2014)

So guys any idea when redmi note is launching? What do you think, will they keep the price 10k or reduce it as they did with the other two phones. Personally I would say the price is perfect at 10k.


----------



## tkin (Sep 13, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION], thanks. I'll wait for a week or two if its still not in stock with WS will look at eBay.


That'd be a good idea. I wanted to wait as well, but I have a trip coming up on 29th Sep and I need the power bank before then. If fk ever stocks one I might get one more anyway.


----------



## _prabhat (Sep 13, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> So guys any idea when redmi note is launching? What do you think, will they keep the price 10k or reduce it as they did with the other two phones. Personally I would say the price is perfect at 10k.



Even I am waiting for redmi note.


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 13, 2014)

I bought the 1s already so waiting for the note just to see the launch price. I hope the price difference between the two phones is reasonable so that us redmi 1s buyers don't suffer from buyers remorse :lol


----------



## saifi2649 (Sep 13, 2014)

Ram management is really bad I am getting only 280 - 300 mb ram free even after hibernation all my running apps


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 13, 2014)

Guys do alternative Launchers like Nova launcher etc work on redmi 1s?


----------



## scudmissile007 (Sep 13, 2014)

installed miui 37 now pics to external card is solved, I have rooted the phone but not able to choose custom ringtone. As far as heating issues I am not facing any I downloaded whole miui 37 zip through phone and it didn't get even warm have to check with games.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 13, 2014)

*Accessories Suggestion for RED Mi 1S which are readily available here*

1. Quality non slippery Back Cases which will keep the phone cool & 
2. Matte Anti Glare Screen Guards . 

Had checked flipkart but did not like any of the available stock & I cannot wait to get it from Aliexpress this time.


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 13, 2014)

Guys am unable to create MI cloud account. So can't download themes. Please help


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 13, 2014)

Use +91 before number or use your email id


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 13, 2014)

I created the account from browser. The cloud app wasn't connecting when I tried to create account


----------



## RCuber (Sep 13, 2014)

BTW.. any glass screen protector available for 1s? the free screen protector is crap.


----------



## tkin (Sep 13, 2014)

RCuber said:


> BTW.. any glass screen protector available for 1s? the free screen protector is crap.


eBay: xiaomi glass screen | eBay
Flipkart: Mi 3 Glass - Buy Products Online at Best Price in India - All Categories | Flipkart.com


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Guys do alternative Launchers like Nova launcher etc work on redmi 1s?



works


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 13, 2014)

tkin said:


> Check the battery temps with Cpu Z, max I had seen with my G2 is 39c and that too after long gaming. Not sure about the upper limit but I think above 40c might be an issue.



It was 39°.



RCuber said:


> I felt the phone was a bit warm. will check again.



Check temp and report.



sandynator said:


> Noob query...
> 
> Are both Sims of normal size?
> 
> Btw today the fone was expected but still expected at my local centre point from morning 8am...





amjath said:


> Micro sim
> Did u recieve a text message from flipkart saying it will delivered today by a specific guy. I recieve SMS for headset and powerbank



Normal, not micro.


----------



## amjath (Sep 13, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Normal, not micro.


Apologise and other too, I was in office gsmarena and others sites are blocked. Saw a glimpse on ndtv link they said Micro SIM so i posted


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 13, 2014)

amjath said:


> Apologise and other too, I was in office gsmarena and others sites are blocked. Saw a glimpse on ndtv link they said Micro SIM so i posted



No need to apologise buddy.


----------



## Limitless (Sep 13, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Mi10400 order canceled,SMS by Flipkart. Reason , seller doesn't know when it will be back in stock!


Same thing here


----------



## rish1 (Sep 14, 2014)

what are the cpu temperatures while idle and when playing a game..


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 14, 2014)

An aosp ROM has been leaked apparently by some xiaomi Dev for mi3,its flawless and people are claiming its uber fast with antutu scores on the higher side of 40k ,
Hope some good ports starts coming up,but XDA seems to be on a crusade against xiaomi ,I don't really get it,I'm pretty sure there are other devices on XDA which are breaking the rules as xiaomi themselves ,isn't amazon kindle one such device ? That zelendel guy seems overtly zealous to close that forum !

Update 
Seems the static like noise isn't there in videos recorded ,using the new AOSP rom, as per a user from XDA,if anyone is looking for a fix ,I suggest this ROM,phone is buttery smooth ( not my experience ,just relaying )


----------



## dud3rulz (Sep 14, 2014)

i need some help...i think my redmi 1s's loud speaker is malfunctioning...the sound quality is bad and i hear odd disturbances from the speaker. i just got my phone yesterday ...what are my options ?


----------



## amjath (Sep 14, 2014)

dud3rulz said:


> i need some help...i think my redmi 1s's loud speaker is malfunctioning...the sound quality is bad and i hear odd disturbances from the speaker. i just got my phone yesterday ...what are my options ?



Raise return request to flipkart


----------



## coldpowered (Sep 14, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> An aosp ROM has been leaked apparently by some xiaomi Dev for mi3,its flawless and people are claiming its uber fast with antutu scores on the higher side of 40k ,
> Hope some good ports starts coming up,but XDA seems to be on a crusade against xiaomi ,I don't really get it,I'm pretty sure there are other devices on XDA which are breaking the rules as xiaomi themselves ,isn't amazon kindle one such device ? That zelendel guy seems overtly zealous to close that forum !
> 
> Update
> *Seems the static like noise isn't there in videos recorded ,using the new AOSP rom, as per a user from XDA,if anyone is looking for a fix ,I suggest this ROM,phone is buttery smooth ( not my experience ,just relaying )*



Thanks for the update [MENTION=107549]kamikaz[/MENTION]. In the meantime one can use open camera app to record videos without noise ( there's very minute noise, almost unnoticeable ), will have to set audio source to External mic. Can use any other app that allows to do that.
Hey will you install this splay launcher on your mi3
and tell if it runs.Do mention any setting that it needs enabled.
*play.google.com/store/apps/details...ncher&pcampaignid=APPU_26gVVM-FMcnJuATF1oCwCw


----------



## dud3rulz (Sep 14, 2014)

amjath said:


> Raise return request to flipkart



Yes but i kinda personalized it..installed few apps and deleted a few already...should i return the phone exactly i received it or ?


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 14, 2014)

dud3rulz said:


> Yes but i kinda personalized it..installed few apps and deleted a few already...should i return the phone exactly i received it or ?


I don't think it matters ,the first thing you have to worry about is getting your product accepted for return ,they might make it a hassle ,and once its confirmed ,they will ship the product and will take back your original phone only after giving  you the new phone ,I don't think they would check for any software changes ,only the phones general condition is assessed , you can also try going into settings and do a factory reset ,that should reset it to original state


----------



## dud3rulz (Sep 14, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> I don't think it matters ,the first thing you have to worry about is getting your product accepted for return ,they might make it a hassle ,and once its confirmed ,they will ship the product and will take back your original phone only after giving  you the new phone ,I don't think they would check for any software changes ,only the phones general condition is assessed , you can also try going into settings and do a factory reset ,that should reset it to original state



Ahh thanks man


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 14, 2014)

dud3rulz said:


> i need some help...i think my redmi 1s's loud speaker is malfunctioning...the sound quality is bad and i hear odd disturbances from the speaker. i just got my phone yesterday ...what are my options ?



The loudspeaker IS bad. There is nothing such as it's malfunctioning. The muffling which it produces, is it's default nature.


----------



## dud3rulz (Sep 15, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> The loudspeaker IS bad. There is nothing such as it's malfunctioning. The muffling which it produces, is it's default nature.


i get these wierd noisy disturbances whenever the phone rings or a song is playing...even when it is in idle mode..it makes a tic tic tic noise....it's definitely malfunctioning (coz i didn't notice these noises on day 1).


----------



## bgeing (Sep 15, 2014)

coldpowered said:


> [/B]
> 
> *Hey will you install this splay launcher on your mi3
> and tell if it runs.Do mention any setting that it needs enabled.
> **play.google.com/store/apps/details...ncher&pcampaignid=APPU_26gVVM-FMcnJuATF1oCwCw



Hi.. checked n installed in my mi3 and its working fine.
clicked on ur link, opened play store in pc, clicked install and it download in mob and installed in it. then i just opened that app. shows like below screenshot. i didnt knw much abt that splay app, if anything u want me to check ask me.
View attachment 14760

Btw mine is on 23.0 stable version. Hope this helps.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi guys... if tomorrow's the sale for RedMi 1S, I'll try buying one... Lemme know if anyone here want it...!


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 15, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> Hi guys... if tomorrow's the sale for RedMi 1S, I'll try buying one... Lemme know if anyone here want it...!



thats would be SWEEEEET! Thank you


----------



## coldpowered (Sep 15, 2014)

bgeing said:


> Hi.. checked n installed in my mi3 and its working fine.
> clicked on ur link, opened play store in pc, clicked install and it download in mob and installed in it. then i just opened that app. shows like below screenshot. i didnt knw much abt that splay app, if anything u want me to check ask me.
> View attachment 14760
> 
> Btw mine is on 23.0 stable version. Hope this helps.


Thanks a ton man  . I think being on 16.0 is the reason its not running on mine. I tried every version of it ever made but none of them worked. It crashes on start.
I will be updating my mi3 now not for this particular reason but...
This splay launcher is inspired by else intuition ui. It didn't launch in 2009. I always wanted to use this mobile.


----------



## bgeing (Sep 15, 2014)

coldpowered said:


> Thanks a ton man  . I think being on 16.0 is the reason its not running on mine. I tried every version of it ever made but none of them worked. It crashes on start.
> I will be updating my mi3 now not for this particular reason but...
> This splay launcher is inspired by else intuition ui. It didn't launch in 2009. I always wanted to use this mobile.



Its ok, This Splay launcher is really cool..!!! But, cant set it as 'default' launcher. and you need to open it as an app.

Perhaps being on 16.0 could be the reason. It is advisable to upgrade yours to 23.0.  I did mine this way... (telling for ur n others info).  Initially I didn't have data access on my sim and accessed net in mob thru PC's net via usb cable (didnt have wifi also).  In the meantime it was automatically downloaded the update zip file (around 114mb), I was on 16.0 and upgraded later via offline, after completing/restarting I did factory reset (by keeping previous data while doing so) as suggested by many here. 

Now if I open 'update' and select 'view available updates' option, it shows 2options as 'install later' and 'update (591M)' !!!???  Dont understand what is this 591M??? anyone knows, pl share what's missing? or why is it showing even it says 'you are on the latest ver of MIUI'.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 15, 2014)

bgeing said:


> Its ok, This Splay launcher is really cool..!!! But, cant set it as 'default' launcher. and you need to open it as an app.
> 
> Perhaps being on 16.0 could be the reason. It is advisable to upgrade yours to 23.0.  I did mine this way... (telling for ur n others info).  Initially I didn't have data access on my sim and accessed net in mob thru PC's net via usb cable (didnt have wifi also).  In the meantime it was automatically downloaded the update zip file (around 114mb), I was on 16.0 and upgraded later via offline, after completing/restarting I did factory reset (by keeping previous data while doing so) as suggested by many here.
> 
> Now if I open 'update' and select 'view available updates' option, it shows 2options as 'install later' and 'update (591M)' !!!???  Dont understand what is this 591M??? anyone knows, pl share what's missing? or why is it showing even it says 'you are on the latest ver of MIUI'.



you can set it as default launcher, its somewhere in the settings, i dont remember exactly. :-/


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 15, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> you can set it as default launcher, its somewhere in the settings, i dont remember exactly. :-/


It's under display.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys with Redmi, can you please report your temps from CPUZ after using your phone for 1 hour with wifi ON but not heavy applications, i.e. no games. Anything else would be fine. And do use camera as much as you can.

I'm asking for this as my Redmi is heating to 39° very fast. The idle temp is also around 33°-34°.


----------



## Chirag (Sep 15, 2014)

I will be willing to purchase Redmi if anyone gets it in their cart in tomorrow's sale.


----------



## coldpowered (Sep 15, 2014)

bgeing said:


> Its ok, This Splay launcher is really cool..!!! But, cant set it as 'default' launcher. and you need to open it as an app.
> 
> Perhaps being on 16.0 could be the reason. It is advisable to upgrade yours to 23.0.  I did mine this way... (telling for ur n others info).  Initially I didn't have data access on my sim and accessed net in mob thru PC's net via usb cable (didnt have wifi also).  In the meantime it was automatically downloaded the update zip file (around 114mb), I was on 16.0 and upgraded later via offline, after completing/restarting I did factory reset (by keeping previous data while doing so) as suggested by many here.
> 
> Now if I open 'update' and select 'view available updates' option, it shows 2options as 'install later' and 'update (591M)' !!!???  Dont understand what is this 591M??? anyone knows, pl share what's missing? or why is it showing even it says 'you are on the latest ver of MIUI'.


Well you can't set the latest version v3.0 as default launcher, it doesn't show in my phone (Settings/display/default launcher),
but you can in previous versions.
Just Google splay launcher beta or pm me


----------



## saifi2649 (Sep 15, 2014)

Ram management is really poor in redmi 1s


----------



## tkin (Sep 15, 2014)

saifi2649 said:


> Ram management is really poor in redmi 1s


I thought android OS took care of that, did Xiaomi modify that as well? Even big manufacturers don't mess with the core OS.


----------



## _prabhat (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't think they might have modified it. If they work upto that level, they may be even capable of writing their own OS instead of using Android. The only possibility I think could be there may be memory leaks in the services/apps they added of their own and this could be because of bugs which they may fix if they notice it. Sometimes even though bugs are known, they stay there without being fixed because of lack of resources and time in fast paced busines model.


----------



## tkin (Sep 16, 2014)

_prabhat said:


> I don't think they might have modified it. If they work upto that level, they may be even capable of writing their own OS instead of using Android. The only possibility I think could be there may be memory leaks in the services/apps they added of their own and this could be because of bugs.


Most likely the bloatware, maybe the app they use to spy on us?


----------



## bgeing (Sep 16, 2014)

coldpowered said:


> Well you can't set the latest version v3.0 as default launcher, it doesn't show in my phone (Settings/display/default launcher),
> but you can in previous versions.
> Just Google splay launcher beta or pm me



Yes i checked it, cant set as default. and its ok, if it doesn't come. i'm not that much fond of this 'splay'.  I like the themes from miui. I just did as to answer your querry whether splay works or not. 
Anyhow thanks for reply to both OP and you


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 16, 2014)

bhai log request if anyone manage to add one to cart let me know please );


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 16, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> bhai log request if anyone manage to add one to cart let me know please );



if I get one in my cart, I'll update here... so first come first serve...!!


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 16, 2014)

anyone got? i couldn't );


----------



## sandynator (Sep 16, 2014)

I think I got one in my cart


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 16, 2014)

sandynator said:


> I think I got one in my cart



can i haz it please );


----------



## bgeing (Sep 16, 2014)

Bingo!!!
Got this in my cart!? who wants?
View attachment 14765


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 16, 2014)

bgeing said:


> Bingo!!!
> Got this in my cart!? who wants?
> View attachment 14765



me plz );


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't know how people got it today. It went out of stock within .1 sec I guess. 

I was trying from 3 accounts, and all three failed. This must have been a record for any kind of booking.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 16, 2014)

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/09/16/dd7005f52733f720f67031fbfe6aeeb7.jpg


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 16, 2014)

i clicked like 15 times on BUY NOW button nothing happened. i will really appreciate if anyone let me buy this phone =/


----------



## sandynator (Sep 16, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> can i haz it please );



Yes!!! I nailed it again......
It took almost 6 min to show up in my cart but I got to see the Magic word "congrat" within secs as soon as I hit buy.

BTW let me check with my close buddies first. I also have put up my lumia 520 for sale if I get any seller for my price I'll keep it for myself till Lumia 730 gets decent price cut after launch.

Till then auction is open  
Start bidding......


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 16, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> i clicked like 15 times on BUY NOW button nothing happened. i will really appreciate if anyone let me buy this phone =/



dude, click only once...!! and before clicking buy now, do *ping flipkart.com -t* in windows or *ping flipkart.com* in linux to maintain connectivity.....


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 16, 2014)

net is fast 8mbps line hardly give up on me.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 16, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> net is fast 8mbps line hardly give up on me.



yeah.. but this is just a precautionary measure  

- - - Updated - - -

is it me ?? or flipkart is not responding after clicking on view cart ????


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 16, 2014)

same here view cart not working.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 16, 2014)

Guys just log in well before 2-3 hours. keep refreshing page often within  20-30 mins.
As soon as the ticker reaches 1 min left just keep on refreshing the page continuously till it reaches below 5 secs left & just click on buy button as it appears only once.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 16, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> same here view cart not working.



working now


----------



## coldpowered (Sep 16, 2014)

bgeing said:


> Yes i checked it, cant set as default. and its ok, if it doesn't come. i'm not that much fond of this 'splay'.  I like the themes from miui. I just did as to answer your querry whether splay works or not.
> Anyhow thanks for reply to both OP and you



Sure,  thank you ^_^

- - - Updated - - -

Congratulations to those who made it today.


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 16, 2014)

The miui 6 lookalike theme is awesome


----------



## bgeing (Sep 16, 2014)

bgeing said:


> Bingo!!!
> Got this in my cart!? who wants?
> View attachment 14765



I can see it in my cart...

Whoever wants it can PM me. else, I'll cancel this order this evening.  I did this only to help our forum members.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 16, 2014)

bgeing said:


> I can see it in my cart...
> 
> Whoever wants it can PM me. else, I'll cancel this order this evening.  I did this only to help our forum members.



sent you PM.  Thanks.

Thanks to @*bgeing* 	 ordered one.  Your complete order will be delivered by Sep 27, 2014


----------



## sandynator (Sep 16, 2014)

@^^ congrats to you bro... Finally you got one.


----------



## solanky (Sep 16, 2014)

Today I was able to grab Redmi 1S  . I used BuyHatke extension in Google Chrome for this, it did not worked last time but this time it get me through.  Phone has been dispatched, let's see how is it.


----------



## Chirag (Sep 16, 2014)

Man, I tried using VPS (100 mbps net speed) but couldn't get it. The page just hung. Anyone has a spare one?


----------



## coldpowered (Sep 16, 2014)

ResPect+ for [MENTION=277661]bgeing[/MENTION]


----------



## sandynator (Sep 16, 2014)

Redmi 1s user I need your feedback. How is the phone performance & battery back for day to day use except hardcore gaming?
My use would be calling, net surfing almost 4 hrs daily be it Wi-Fi or 3g. General apps like tapatalk, few social apps like what's app hike.. Sometimes if bored small games like subway surfers, temple run, traffic racer  etc. while travelling.
I'm Lumia 520 user & only con as off now is battery backup. I'll get Lumia 730 after nice price drop & till then planning to get redmi 1s.

Btw does heavy games like asphalt 8 runs smoothly on it??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 16, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Redmi 1s user I need your feedback. How is the phone performance & battery back for day to day use except hardcore gaming?
> My use would be calling, net surfing almost 4 hrs daily be it Wi-Fi or 3g. General apps like tapatalk, few social apps like what's app hike.. Sometimes if bored small games like subway surfers, temple run, traffic racer  etc. while travelling.
> I'm Lumia 520 user & only con as off now is battery backup. I'll get Lumia 730 after nice price drop & till then planning to get redmi 1s.
> 
> Btw does heavy games like asphalt 8 runs smoothly on it??



Phone performance doesn't matters if it can't save required amount of RAM. Multi-tasking is seriously restricted by the low available RAM.

- - - Updated - - -



dashing.sujay said:


> Guys with Redmi, can you please report your temps from CPUZ after using your phone for 1 hour with wifi ON but not heavy applications, i.e. no games. Anything else would be fine. And do use camera as much as you can.
> 
> I'm asking for this as my Redmi is heating to 39° very fast. The idle temp is also around 33°-34°.



Anyone ?


----------



## sandynator (Sep 17, 2014)

BTW what is the free available ram?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 17, 2014)

sandynator said:


> BTW what is the free available ram?


Around 150-250.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 17, 2014)

Quite confused whether to book it or no... Btw have got buyer for Lumia 520 at my price too..


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 17, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Around 150-250.


Saiyan goku got 450 mb free after booting. so i guess. at this price its perfectly fine.


----------



## iSLaND (Sep 17, 2014)

Got my hands on a friend's Redmi 1S for few mins only. Initial impression: awesome screen. But RAM even though is 1GB, phone is not too smooth in multitasking. Chrome + Music Player + Whatsapp + Gmail = Slowness.


----------



## sam1 (Sep 17, 2014)

two of my friends who had received the redmi 1s last thursday have experienced display blackouts, call connection/disconnection issues. even the reviews in flipkart reveal the users' frustration. let's hope the future buyers know what they are spending their money on.


----------



## saifi2649 (Sep 17, 2014)

I am getting 150 - 200 mb  free ram only in redmi


----------



## sandynator (Sep 17, 2014)

How do you guys check free ram & other system settings?


----------



## saifi2649 (Sep 17, 2014)

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/09/17/d0a366d6ffd6a044f259d92c7190e266.jpg
Not even a single app running in background all ram hungry apps are hibernated by greenify still this


----------



## Adityag (Sep 17, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> is it safe to use with lumia 520? does it provide 1A output or 2A only? or is Mi 5200 mAh  fine? any idea? 520's battery rated amperage is only 0.75A.
> 
> Mi 5200 mAh Power Bank  at rs 799 and nokia dc-16 2200mah at rs939. little worried what to choose!



Sorry for the late reply, but I think its completely safe to use with Lumia 520 as the powerbank will only provide that much output which your phone can handle.
And Xiaomi powerbank is much better VFM than Nokia dc-16 according to me.
One thing to note is that the usb cable that came with it is not so good as its only 2 weeks I have used it and the usb connector on the cable already became loose.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 17, 2014)

saifi2649 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF ? any fix for this ???


----------



## Chirag (Sep 17, 2014)

Guys, all the reviews I read on flipkart mentioned about heating problem, battery drain and slow performance. Should I wait for Redmi or go with Moto-E? Usage includes whatsapp, surfing(wifi), listening music and sometimes gaming.


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 17, 2014)

These are all mostly soft ware related issues and could be addressed with future updates ,those who are having trouble with redmi ,try the stuff mentioned in this thread 
Is Redmi worth buying even after its battery drainage and heating issue? - India - MIUI Official Community - Mobile


----------



## saifi2649 (Sep 17, 2014)

In performance term redmi suck atleast my device I hope they fix the issues in next updates. You wont believe me but sometimes keyboard takes 3 seconds to appear and music app force close if you open facebook app and chrome browser simultaneously. It feels like I am running a 512 mb ram device


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 17, 2014)

yesterday i successfully added Resmi 1S to my cart on Flipkart, but since Android One devices are coming at a cheap price with all Google updated for next two years, I decided to go for Android One devices, I ordered Redmi for my friend  and will wait for more Android One devices to come


----------



## amjath (Sep 17, 2014)

Did anyone posted this before
?3W/C??4?????android 4.4.4?4.9.15? - ????3 - MIUI??

One last reason to get Xiaomi


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 18, 2014)

Chirag said:


> Guys, all the reviews I read on flipkart mentioned about heating problem, battery drain and slow performance. Should I wait for Redmi or go with Moto-E? Usage includes whatsapp, surfing(wifi), listening music and sometimes gaming.



If someone desperately wants a good cam phone (plus gaming)in this budget, then Redmi, otherwise look at other options.

Plus, there's no battery drainage issue in my Redmi, but heating is surely there. You just browse wifi, and it shoots to 40° without any reason.

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> Did anyone posted this before
> ?3W/C??4?????android 4.4.4?4.9.15? - ????3 - MIUI??
> 
> One last reason to get Xiaomi



Fcuk it. I never consider (major) software updates as a reason to buy phone after JB. Sometimes, people give too much importance to it rather than buying a "complete" phone.

If my phone works fine at 4.3, then I do not need any further, at least just to "upgrade".


----------



## sandynator (Sep 18, 2014)

I feel like making a mistake getting Xiaomi Redmi 1S now  & selling my beloved lumia 520 just for poor battery backup...


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 18, 2014)

[MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION] ,do not worry about those nitpicking negative reviews about Redmi1S, its the best phone under Rs 12K now. The RAM consumption is an issue but   not a major issue. Daily tasks like browsing and listening to music and that awesome camera is not affected at all. MiUi 6 is going to address the RAM issue,don't worry.....


----------



## sandynator (Sep 18, 2014)

[MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION]
Thanks for those supportive words..
Actually I had got one earlier on 9th Sept for my sis in law but she had not started using it. Camera is superb much better to my bro's Asus Zenfone 5. Display is superb too...

My Lumia 520's battery back up is an issue & it now almost 14 months used so wanted to have some change mostly in windows but nothing interesting as of now. I have high hope from Lumia 730 so for time being till 730 gets decent price drop thought of having Redmi 1s by just spending 2k more [4k for my lumia 520].

My daily usage would be calling 30 - 45 mins max, 3-4 hrs net surfing, 
Apps like office app with PDF reader, Google maps, FB, Tapatalk, Whats-app, Hike, 2 Gmail accounts , 1 Outlook account, 5 popular online shopping site apps, sometimes while travelling may play small games like traffic racer, subway surfers, temple run etc., may try Asphalt 8 too as it my favorite which i love to play on my nexus 7 but cannot do while commuting in public transport.

Music would not be top priority on red mi as I carry my nationite n2 daily with me may try initially.

Ready to compromise a bit but MIUI 6 must resolve these issues Or may be an patch asap to address these issues.

thanks again bro..


----------



## Minion (Sep 18, 2014)

saifi2649 said:


> In performance term redmi suck atleast my device I hope they fix the issues in next updates. You wont believe me but sometimes keyboard takes 3 seconds to appear and music app force close if you open facebook app and chrome browser simultaneously. It feels like I am running a 512 mb ram device



Facebook is the worst app in Android remove it as soon as possible.You can access facebook through browser it is lot better.Both facebook and chrome are heavy apps so that is expected I think every other phone till 12k will face same issue.

- - - Updated - - -



Skyh3ck said:


> yesterday i successfully added Resmi 1S to my cart on Flipkart, but since Android One devices are coming at a cheap price with all Google updated for next two years, I decided to go for Android One devices, I ordered Redmi for my friend  and will wait for more Android One devices to come



I feel same getting a Android One device make more sense if Stock android is what people are looking for.directly getting update from google is a big plus.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION],
MIUI is having almost all useful apps So installing 3rd party apps is not really necessary except for games So i suggest you not to install apps unless it is utmost important to you.
This way you can improve a lot in battery backup.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 18, 2014)

Minion said:


> [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION],
> MIUI is having almost all useful apps So installing 3rd party apps is not really necessary except for games So i suggest you not to install apps unless it is utmost important to you.
> This way you can improve a lot in battery backup.



thanks a lot

- - - Updated - - -

Xiaomi may no more be exclusive to Flipkart.......

Buy products Online - Infibeam.com


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 18, 2014)

sandynator said:


> thanks a lot
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


What's the screen on time you are getting with redmi?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 18, 2014)

will there be MIUI 6 for Redmi1S ?


----------



## sandynator (Sep 18, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> What's the screen on time you are getting with redmi?



not checked its lying in box still.

where to check that?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 18, 2014)

sandynator said:


> thanks a lot
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


WOW ! infibeam ! its coming soon lets see how it turns to be !


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 18, 2014)

sandynator said:


> not checked its lying in box still.
> 
> where to check that?



lying in box???
havent you used it?
go to settings>battery>batteryuse>will show different apps/others that use your power , screen should usually top the list tap on it and it will show the time used by screen

btw if you are planning to use the phone for browsing ,depending on the source of internet the battery life will be affected
even on mi3 using wifi continuosly browsing (mostly browsing webpages using operamini/ucweb ,some whatsapp) i hve got 6.5hours average (SOT), it will decrease much further if you use 3g , expect lesser times on redmi

for mi3 users there is an official AOSP rom released on english forums
AOSP 4.4.4 Stock Android for Mi 3 W/C & Mi 4 by ivan ????. Updated 9.18 - Xiaomi Mi 3 - MIUI Official Community
bugs and all i dont know, those who were using the one released earlier ,have reported some minor issues related to earphone etc..check that thread or head to xda for more info

Update 
there is a cyanogenmod for redmi 1s
ã€coffaceã€‘çº¢ç±³1Sç”µä¿¡ç‰ˆ/è”é€šç‰ˆ 4.4.4 cm11.0 ROMå‘å¸ƒ æ›´æ–°20140917 | Cofface BlogCofface Blog
no clue about the bugs!


----------



## amjath (Sep 18, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Fcuk it. I never consider (major) software updates as a reason to buy phone after JB. Sometimes, people give too much importance to it rather than buying a "complete" phone.
> 
> If my phone works fine at 4.3, then I do not need any further, at least just to "upgrade".



Its a stock android bro!!


----------



## sandynator (Sep 18, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> lying in box???
> havent you used it?
> go to settings>battery>batteryuse>will show different apps/others that use your power , screen should usually top the list tap on it and it will show the time used by screen
> 
> ...



thanks . will check & revert back 
Actually one which I received earlier is for my sis in law & she has not started using it.  Just checked the display & camera.

BTW could not find the app kill option anywhere[Generally it was long press home button on her Huawei y300] Or does it kills on its own in MIUI ? please clarify that too....

Is there any Manual for REDMI 1S??


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 18, 2014)

Well I am reading about these issues in Redmi 1S and people are fed of even not able to pick a call ! what a phone is when it cant pick a call ! 
Any one here who is using it can shed some light on certain bugs and their minor fixes else im gonna go with moto e ! 
A review on TDF would help too.
Not like i've not read any review online but they seem to provide a cover knowledge not the real usage one.
Please help me guyz !


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 18, 2014)

sandynator said:


> thanks . will check & revert back
> Actually one which I received earlier is for my sis in law & she has not started using it.  Just checked the display & camera.
> 
> BTW could not find the app kill option anywhere[Generally it was long press home button on her Huawei y300] Or does it kills on its own in MIUI ? please clarify that too....
> ...


You should check c4etech videos on youtube, he has given a walk through for miui, task manager can be opened by long pressing the key on left and apps can be cleared 

60000 units on sale this Tuesday


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 19, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> You should check c4etech videos on youtube, he has given a walk through for miui, task manager can be opened by long pressing the key on left and apps can be cleared
> 
> 60000 units on sale this Tuesday



will try buying this tuesday again....


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 19, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Well I am reading about these issues in Redmi 1S and people are fed of even not able to pick a call ! what a phone is when it cant pick a call !
> Any one here who is using it can shed some light on certain bugs and their minor fixes else im gonna go with moto e !
> A review on TDF would help too.
> Not like i've not read any review online but they seem to provide a cover knowledge not the real usage one.
> Please help me guyz !


Look at this !


----------



## RCuber (Sep 19, 2014)

The 3 free screen protector given with 1S is pathetic.. Please suggest a good glass based screen protector.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 19, 2014)

^ i am also looking for the same.


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 19, 2014)

Another rom based on cm11 for redmi 1s, general impression seems to be good 
Mokee Rom 4.4.4 based on cm for redmi 1s ( More Stable than CM11) - Redmi 1S - MIUI Official Community - Mobile


----------



## rdx_halo (Sep 19, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Another rom based on cm11 for redmi 1s, general impression seems to be good
> Mokee Rom 4.4.4 based on cm for redmi 1s ( More Stable than CM11) - Redmi 1S - MIUI Official Community - Mobile



Does anybody knows when Mi3 will be available again ? I wonder why they discontinued it ? Redmi 1s is not in the same price bracket. It would not affected the sale of Redmi 1S.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 19, 2014)

It will continue for SURE in October. They will sell each of the Sets Alternatively. By gods grace it may be available with out flash sale ??


----------



## amjath (Sep 19, 2014)

Infibeam will be selling as well


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 20, 2014)

got my redmi  now link me to some basic tutorials things i must do before doing anything. and 1 must have game.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 20, 2014)

Guys by *rooting RedMi 1s* will I be able to transfer all apps & their data to SD card??

Just came across foll. video to root Redmi 1s. is it applicable for all roms?



Spoiler


----------



## Small_town_boy (Sep 20, 2014)

Played with my friends redmi 1s for over 2hrs.. It's not as good as I expected. I own a moto e

1s's Battery drains like hell.. Mobile was on 2g.. After 2½ hrs of continuous usage battery dropped from 78% to 19% !!!!... Brightness was set to auto..


Pros
1. GPS performance is good.
2. Screen clarity is good but too reflective.
3. MiUi is refreshing.
4. Camera (both audio and video) quality is ok, completely acceptable for the price you pay for.
5. No issues with signal reception or call quality.
6. Touch sensitivity is good.

Cons
1. Heating issue exists, as we all know gets hot near flash. If used outdoors device heats up a lot.
2. Screen brightness could have been better, I mean if u put it zero u literally can't see anything, so minimum you have to keep it at 30%, hence battery drains quicker.
3. Camera app crashes a lot, crashed around 4-5 times in half an hour.
4. While shooting 1080p vids it lagged like hell, and the stutters were even visible in the actual video. But no issues with 720p vids.
5. Performance could have been better for a SD 400 chipset.

I compared app opening speeds of various apps with my moto e (2½ months old 50+ apps installed), but to my surprise being a dual core device moto e matched neck to neck. 

Couldn't test any games as there were no games installed on the device.

Overall a good buy for 6k, performance and battery could have been better, may be some issues are software related and can be fixed.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 20, 2014)

any one here can tell if Moto 360 is compatible with Xiaomi Mi3 ???? I am planning to buy it..!


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 20, 2014)

okay... I got it...

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/09/20/26b0a2c7a788f9f4b9184eca088e5be8.jpg


----------



## rdx_halo (Sep 21, 2014)

BTW, is there any chance to get the updated version of miui in India? Although I like the current version, which has no bugs.


----------



## mitraark (Sep 21, 2014)

Any news on MiPad launch in India ?


----------



## iSLaND (Sep 21, 2014)

Hoping that Redmi Note does not have issues like 1S!
And waiting for launch...


----------



## RCuber (Sep 21, 2014)

Im not sure how many will agree with me, but the MIUI home screen is just horrible. settings/menu is okay. my sis-in-law has issues getting used to it, now switched to Aviate and she says its more productive.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 21, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Im not sure how many will agree with me, but the MIUI home screen is just horrible. settings/menu is okay. my sis-in-law has issues getting used to it, now switched to Aviate and she says its more productive.



Yes, the lack of "menu" system is something which takes time to get used to.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 21, 2014)

ok guys, i have cleared all the microphones and still i an getting distorted recording. What is the resolution for this ???


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 22, 2014)

Try flashing aosp, the audio seems to be fine with that rom, don't know what's the status with miui 6,I don't really use video recording, yet to pursue the solution


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 22, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Try flashing aosp, the audio seems to be fine with that rom, don't know what's the status with miui 6,I don't really use video recording, yet to pursue the solution



earlier this was not an issue at all.... the audio was clear as it could be.... dunno what happened now.... Shall I re-upgrade to v23 again ??? I don't want to lose all my settings and apps, etc... thats y i don't want to go flashing AOSP.


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 22, 2014)

What version are you on? I'm on v23 and I still have the static noise

- - - Updated - - -

*en.miui.com/thread-46610-1-1.html
This is cyanogenmod for redmi posted official in miui forum and was shares on Facebook too, anyone tried this?


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 22, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> What version are you on? I'm on v23 and I still have the static noise



me 2 on v23.... but never faced such issue before...


----------



## baiju (Sep 23, 2014)

I tried this guide [GUIDE][Xiaomi Redmi 1S] Solve heating issues, Ram Issues and Battery Problems - Redmi 1S - MIUI Official Community and it seems to solve the heating issue. I'm also getting 350MB of free ram after cleaning memory.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 23, 2014)

^ thanks for posting the link mate. total newbie i am not much affected by heating or low ram issues. but gonna try that 

done!  rooted now.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 23, 2014)

Guys will Aluminum back case be useful for redmi 1s ?? I've got silicon transparent case for time-being but I guess the phone will get more hot due to it.

Which case will be ideal for protection as well as to keep the heat down?


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 23, 2014)

*s30.postimg.org/52x1ykob5/image.png


----------



## bgeing (Sep 23, 2014)

^  
Me too trying one today...


----------



## sandynator (Sep 23, 2014)

After few hrs of use I guess there is email sync issue with redmi 1s


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 23, 2014)

Last Time, is it really good to buy after all the heating issues, ram issues, camera crashes, and all other notorious stuff ! ??? going to try one today too.


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 23, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Last Time, is it really good to buy after all the heating issues, ram issues, camera crashes, and all other notorious stuff ! ??? going to try one today too.



same question from me


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 23, 2014)

Didn't get it !


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 23, 2014)

Have 1 redmi 1s in cart...free of extra charge...pm me within 3pm to get it


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 23, 2014)

who got it today ?


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 23, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Last Time, is it really good to buy after all the heating issues, ram issues, camera crashes, and all other notorious stuff ! ??? going to try one today too.



If you go through the en.mi forum...you will know enough to use it well...till now i have had no problems :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 23, 2014)

mukherjee said:


> If you go through the en.mi forum...you will know enough to use it well...till now i have had no problems :fingerscrossed:


I would say rather than clearing RAM after every operation and getting disturb of the camera crashing (no fixes for it) its phone is a NO-GO ! im getting MOTO E ,
will order on Thursday. 
It would probably have a lot of Free RAM and much fluid and cleaner UI.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 23, 2014)

fck was waiting for 2 hrs
infront od computer
didn't got it............

- - - Updated - - -

*Any one have extra in there Cart PLS HELP ME*

already pmed mukherjee........


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 23, 2014)

any reviws for this : Premium Real Style Hunterz Tempered Glass Film Screen Protector for Xiaomi Redmi 1S: Buy Premium Real Style Hunterz Tempered Glass Film Screen Protector for Xiaomi Redmi 1S Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in ?


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 23, 2014)

Sent to gta0gagan


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 23, 2014)

mukherjee said:


> Sent to gta0gagan


*
Thank you man!!!*

- - - Updated - - -

confirmed home delivery order..............will reach here by 26th...........


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 23, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> *
> Thank you man!!!*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Was a pleasure!
Spread the love!


----------



## saifi2649 (Sep 23, 2014)

Anyone with extra redmi 1s in his cart? Didn't got today


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 23, 2014)

saifi2649 said:


> Anyone with extra redmi 1s in his cart? Didn't got today



me... I was waiting for someone... gimme the details...


----------



## saifi2649 (Sep 23, 2014)

Sure please check your inbox within a minute

Edit:- PM done

- - - Updated - - -



emailvarunchandak said:


> me... I was waiting for someone... gimme the details...



did you got my msg bro? because their is no msg in my sent items folder. strange


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 23, 2014)

^ i thought you were asking if anyone have for you.


----------



## saifi2649 (Sep 23, 2014)

Order confirmed successfully thanks a lot bro for your kind heart


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 23, 2014)

saifi2649 said:


> Order confirmed successfully thanks a lot bro for your kind heart



tune in for next time too


----------



## saifi2649 (Sep 23, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> tune in for next time too


Yeah sure. I have one paytm 50 rs cash back coupon bought from groupon yesterday let me know if you want. Of course without any charge


----------



## sandynator (Sep 23, 2014)

Hattrick!!
Back to back 3rd redmi 1s goes to my friend for an quarter of antiquity in return    

Good move by flipkart to give just 4 hrs.


----------



## coldpowered (Sep 23, 2014)

ResPect+ for  [MENTION=5526]mukherjee[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=165219]emailvarunchandak[/MENTION].

- - - Updated - - -



sandynator said:


> Hattrick!!
> Back to back 3rd redmi 1s goes to my friend for *an quarter of antiquity in return*
> 
> Good move by flipkart to give just 4 hrs.


----------



## Chirag (Sep 23, 2014)

Anyone has a spare one?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 23, 2014)

i have one Redmi 1S in my cart, please pm me if anyone wants,


----------



## Anhit_91 (Sep 23, 2014)

Pls help I want it..trying badly from 1st sale..!!!


----------



## sandynator (Sep 23, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> i have one Redmi 1S in my cart, please pm me if anyone wants,


just confirm as final booking time was 6pm today.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 23, 2014)

its in my cart, right now, i have to order before 12 night, let me know who wants it, PM me


----------



## sandynator (Sep 23, 2014)

I got just 4 hrs time.


----------



## Arjunpvk (Sep 23, 2014)

1 more Redmi up for grabs. PM if interested.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 23, 2014)

Lol! now no one wants it !


----------



## saifi2649 (Sep 23, 2014)

Let me ask one of my friend please wait for few minutes


----------



## Anhit_91 (Sep 23, 2014)

Arjunpvk said:


> 1 more Redmi up for grabs. PM if interested.



I am interested pls read my pm...


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 23, 2014)

coldpowered said:


> ResPect+ for  [MENTION=5526]mukherjee[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=165219]emailvarunchandak[/MENTION].
> 
> - - - Updated - - -



Pleasure was all mine.
Redmi 1S is a nice budget phone.


----------



## Anhit_91 (Sep 23, 2014)

coldpowered said:


> ResPect+ for   [MENTION=5526]mukherjee[/MENTION] and   [MENTION=165219]emailvarunchandak[/MENTION].
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also Tons of thanx for Arjunpvk..He helped me and placed Redmi 1s order for me..!!!


----------



## Chirag (Sep 23, 2014)

I want. Pming.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=72751]Skyh3ck[/MENTION] - You still have it?


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 23, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> I would say rather than clearing RAM after every operation and getting disturb of the camera crashing (no fixes for it) its phone is a NO-GO ! im getting MOTO E ,
> will order on Thursday.
> It would probably have a lot of Free RAM and much fluid and cleaner UI.



I use Moto E and max free RAM that I have is 500MB and normally its around 300MB. won't recommend it as there's no OTG, the camera sucks, and screen is a little small(not much of a con).


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 23, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> I use Moto E and max free RAM that I have is 500MB and normally its around 300MB. won't recommend it as there's no OTG, the camera sucks, and screen is a little small(not much of a con).


Max free Ram that my friend got was about 683mb i guess. Dont remember it correctly but its surely much more than Redmi. Check you mobile and compare with others on xda.


----------



## Chirag (Sep 23, 2014)

Still looking.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 23, 2014)

ok i found one good buyer, my phone is gone now, thanks all


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 23, 2014)

*www.facebook.com/MiIndiaOfficial/p...727/1535922056622360/?type=1&relevant_count=1

Free micro sim card tray from xiaomi for MI3 users , i dont get what the point is , but heck its free so applied


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 24, 2014)

[MAIN CM11 thread] CyanogenMod 11 (Kitkat 4.4.4) Redmi 1S Build R3 [20/09/14] - Redmi 1S - MIUI Official Community

anybody tried CM11 on their Redmi 1s?


----------



## saifi2649 (Sep 24, 2014)

Yeah I am running cm11 from last 3 days


----------



## baiju (Sep 24, 2014)

saifi2649 said:


> Yeah I am running cm11 from last 3 days



How is the experience? What about performance, heat and ram management?


----------



## saifi2649 (Sep 24, 2014)

Heat is normal as i wont play any game just facebook whatsapp and chrome . Cm11 is good in multitasking as compare to miui. In miui I was feeling lag most of the time but  cm11 is good in multitasking. Facebook is force closing in cm11 not sure why but only 1 or 2 times in a day.


----------



## amjath (Sep 24, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> *www.facebook.com/MiIndiaOfficial/p...727/1535922056622360/?type=1&relevant_count=1
> 
> Free micro sim card tray from xiaomi for MI3 users , i dont get what the point is , but heck its free so applied



SIM card tray seriously?


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 24, 2014)

Mi India

Go to this link and register asap


----------



## bgeing (Sep 24, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> *www.facebook.com/MiIndiaOfficial/p...727/1535922056622360/?type=1&relevant_count=1
> 
> Free micro sim card tray from xiaomi for MI3 users , i dont get what the point is , but heck its free so applied





emailvarunchandak said:


> Mi India
> 
> Go to this link and register asap



Thank you both, I too registered. lets see?


----------



## baiju (Sep 24, 2014)

Looking for unused or sealed pack Redmi for a friend of mine at normal rate and shipping charge.


----------



## rdx_halo (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes here is the link for Free Sim Card Tray for your Mi3. 

Here is the link :  Mi India

Thanks Xiaomi !


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 24, 2014)

hey guys recieved my redmi today but the problem is the support software that came shpped with phone is in chinese?? any guide for that??


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 24, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> hey guys recieved my redmi today but the problem is the support software that came shpped with phone is in chinese?? any guide for that??



Update it OTA or download the ROM for india from the website and flash it in the fone itself.

- - - Updated - - -



rdx_halo said:


> Yes here is the link for Free Sim Card Tray for your Mi3.
> 
> Here is the link :  Mi India
> 
> Thanks Xiaomi !



its already posted 2 times  

- - - Updated - - -



baiju said:


> Looking for unused or sealed pack Redmi for a friend of mine at normal rate and shipping charge.



you are way too late bro... we got 4 hours grace period to buy the Redmi 1s yesterday.. mostly are already shipped to the needy ones... so u need to wait till next week till me or someone here buys it again....


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 24, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> Update it OTA or download the ROM for india from the website and flash it in the fone itself.



how?? i am talking about pc software tried some english patched didn't work............


Also a query regarding phone how much ram is left when no app is running and

does it support gsm 3g cause i can't seem to change the network mode to 3g only..............


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 24, 2014)

You will be able to find the required files to change the language to English from miui official forum
And did you put your sim in slot marked wcdma? Thats the 3g sim slot


----------



## baiju (Sep 24, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> how?? i am talking about pc software tried some english patched didn't work............
> 
> 
> Also a query regarding phone how much ram is left when no app is running and
> ...



1. Do you want MI PC suite Software in English? - Redmi 1S - MIUI Official Forum

2. Around 250-300MB

3. Sim 1 supports 3g. Settings > Mobile networks >  sim 1 > mobile network settings > 3g preferred.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 24, 2014)

baiju said:


> 1. Do you want MI PC suite Software in English? - Redmi 1S - MIUI Official Forum



doesn't work..........


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 25, 2014)

I'll give the link in the afternoon for the english version...


----------



## Innocent Lies (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm unable to transfer files to my phone? (like I can with normal android ones)
Unable to paste anything when I connect it to my comp with USB. WTF is this ****?

Is there any way to do that? 
Is CM similar to stock android? I really don't like this MIUI BS.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 25, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> doesn't work..........



what about this: English Version MiPhone Manager 2.0 (Xiaomi Sync Application) - MIUI General - MIUI Official Forum

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Animated probe with Indian flag hovering over the FK logo on FK website today.


----------



## KayKashyap (Sep 25, 2014)

wait for thew new update with most problems fixed for 1S,with ram optimization at max priority.

after that update, miui will have 200+ free ram even with multitasking.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 25, 2014)

KayKashyap said:


> wait for thew new update with most problems fixed for 1S,with ram optimization at max priority.
> 
> after that update, miui will have 200+ free ram even with multitasking.



waiting since ages for MIUI6 :-@


----------



## Innocent Lies (Sep 25, 2014)

Can someone please tell me how to transfer files into the Redmi 1S using my comp connecting via a USB cable?

- - - Updated - - -

Do I have to install some MI software first? Cos I never had to with Samsung or Moto G?


----------



## kamal_saran (Sep 25, 2014)

registered for free micro sim tray lets see


----------



## amjath (Sep 25, 2014)

^ can i do it too, I dont have any xiaomi smartphone BTW. What the catch for this SIM tray


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 25, 2014)

Innocent Lies said:


> Can someone please tell me how to transfer files into the Redmi 1S using my comp connecting via a USB cable?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Do I have to install some MI software first? Cos I never had to with Samsung or Moto G?



on Windows 7 it will get detected and you will see a new icon in My Computer. it will have both Internal and SD Card storage and do your simple copy paste. on XP you have to install MTP drivers, but without drivers you can install their suite with English language Addon.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 25, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ can i do it too, I dont have any xiaomi smartphone BTW. What the catch for this SIM tray



u will need to fill the FK order no for it to work which is the Mi3 order no


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 25, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> u will need to fill the FK order no for it to work which is the Mi3 order no



and you forgot the imei number also...!


----------



## KayKashyap (Sep 26, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> waiting since ages for MIUI6 :-@



there's still a lot of time for miui v6!!


----------



## Innocent Lies (Sep 26, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> on Windows 7 it will get detected and you will see a new icon in My Computer. it will have both Internal and SD Card storage and do your simple copy paste. on XP you have to install MTP drivers, but without drivers you can install their suite with English language Addon.



I'm on windows 8. And the software is all chinese.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 26, 2014)

browse this thread there is a link for english dll file or search on their english forum.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 26, 2014)

Innocent Lies said:


> I'm on windows 8. And the software is all chinese.



i have already posted a link with the english version.... i think someone else has also posted another link...!! u need to read through the forums on how to do that..

fyi, my software is now in full english.. 



TheHumanBot said:


> browse this thread there is a link for english dll file or search on their english forum.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 26, 2014)

Guys Is Pudini Quick Sand back case/cover better one for redmi 1s??

Original PudiniÂ® QS Matte Finish Back Case FOR Xiaomi Redmi 1s Free Screen Guard | eBay

Anyone tried it?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 26, 2014)

[MENTION=165219]emailvarunchandak[/MENTION]

even the other version is not working also i am not able to uninstall the phone manager also................

- - - Updated - - -

update: never mind its working but its partially translated........

i was getting following errors

*i.imgur.com/IbCCR3F.png
*i.imgur.com/WQlMIHp.png
*i.imgur.com/kVA6U58.png


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 26, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> [MENTION=165219]emailvarunchandak[/MENTION]
> 
> even the other version is not working also i am not able to uninstall the phone manager also................
> 
> ...



yeah. even I got that error.... what i remember is the following:

1. Download the installer along with the english patch. Install and overwrite files. Close the program (use task manager after closing everything related to it). Start the program. Check if it is showing in english. If not, then close the program as mentioned earlier, connect the phone, and wait if the program auto launches. if yes check the language is english. if not, launch the program manually and check. Still not then see the next point.

2. Uninstall everything related to the MiPhoneManager. Dont forget to delete the files at the place where you had overwritten it. Do a registry cleanup using CCleaner or other. Connect the Phone, launch its inbuilt setup. Finish it. Close every instance after installation. Disconnect the phone. Overwrite the files. Launch the program. Check if English. If not, close every instance of the program. Disconnect the phone. Make sure it is closed. Reconnect the phone. wait for the manager to auto launch. If yes, check the language. If not, double click the Xiaomi icon in the My Computer and wait. Check the language.

Do the above and let me know the detailed notes for both the steps. Screenshots are very helpful.


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 26, 2014)

For all those who have been waiting for Mi3, happy news, it will be available again from diwali


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 26, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> For all those who have been waiting for Mi3, happy news, it will be available again from diwali



aaah... 1 month...!!


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 26, 2014)

Any news of Xiaomi Mi4?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 26, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> yeah. even I got that error.... what i remember is the following:
> 
> 1. Download the installer along with the english patch. Install and overwrite files. Close the program (use task manager after closing everything related to it). Start the program. Check if it is showing in english. If not, then close the program as mentioned earlier, connect the phone, and wait if the program auto launches. if yes check the language is english. if not, launch the program manually and check. Still not then see the next point.
> 
> ...


well its working now through the second link u gave............

- - - Updated - - -

btw when is redmi getting miui 6

also i noticed today in morning the phone was heating up on its own , no apps open nothing, i restarted the phone it started to cool down ..............


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 26, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> well its working now through the second link u gave............



second step or second link... if you can clarify then it would be helpful for others also.. 

- - - Updated - - -



abhigeek said:


> Any news of Xiaomi Mi4?



i think it will be launched around december...!!


----------



## amjath (Sep 26, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> also i noticed today in morning the phone was heating up on its own , no apps open nothing, i restarted the phone it started to cool down ..............



This happens sometime with some app started malfunctioning in the background. Restart fixes it.
BTW for these reason CM has soft reboot baked  You can raise a request for this feature in MIUI


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 26, 2014)

amjath said:


> This happens sometime with some app started malfunctioning in the background. Restart fixes it.
> BTW for these reason CM has soft reboot baked  You can raise a request for this feature in MIUI



well its there an option to restart.................


----------



## saifi2649 (Sep 26, 2014)

V 43 and V41 OTA update is available now for redmi 1s


----------



## dud3rulz (Sep 26, 2014)

saifi2649 said:


> V 43 and V41 OTA update is available now for redmi 1s



515 MB wtf are they mad ?


----------



## saifi2649 (Sep 26, 2014)

First I downloaded  V41 and then they showed me new update available v43 lol but it took me only 5 minutes around to download both updates on a 30 mbps connection


----------



## dud3rulz (Sep 26, 2014)

saifi2649 said:


> First I downloaded  V41 and then they showed me new update available v43 lol but it took me only 5 minutes around to download both updates on a 30 mbps connection



should i backup before updating?


----------



## saifi2649 (Sep 26, 2014)

Backup is always a good choice


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 26, 2014)

I got only v41.1 update. Not v43.

I feel that launcher loading thingy has reduced a lot now, after update.


----------



## baiju (Sep 26, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> well its working now through the second link u gave............
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I tried this guide [GUIDE][Xiaomi Redmi 1S] Solve heating issues, Ram Issues and Battery Problems - Redmi 1S - MIUI Official Forum a few days back and so far no heating issues even after heavy browsing/wifietc. I'm also getting around 350MB free ram after clearing the ram.


----------



## solanky (Sep 26, 2014)

Redmi 1S ROM version 41.1 has been released. People are writing about better RAM optimisation in this version.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 26, 2014)

guys i just noticed that mi phone mangaer on pc app is sending huge amount of data at an ubelievably high speed from my pc to outside , usually my upload speed doesn't exceed 50 KBps its now arnd 110 KBps ul, what to do any insights plz tell asap.............

- - - Updated - - -

i have exited the app and paused the cancelled the update due to this.............


----------



## baiju (Sep 26, 2014)

The FM Radio quality is very good in Redmi and we don't need headphone if the signal strength is sufficiently high. However the FM recording feature produces crappy sounding files.


----------



## amjath (Sep 27, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> well its there an option to restart.................


I was talking about soft reboot. Google it


----------



## sandynator (Sep 27, 2014)

Anyone tried new ROM 41?? How's the experience now?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 27, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Anyone tried new ROM 41?? How's the experience now?



Much much better.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 27, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Anyone tried new ROM 41?? How's the experience now?



Much much better.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 27, 2014)

what rom what update ? ): mine is MIUI-JHCMIBF36.0.1 );


----------



## sandynator (Sep 27, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Much much better.


Thanks
Will do it tonight... 
It seem Xiaomi is listening to customer's complaint.


----------



## rdx_halo (Sep 27, 2014)

There's no word on its arrival in India till now.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 27, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> what rom what update ? ): mine is MIUI-JHCMIBF36.0.1 );



same here, no updates


----------



## saifi2649 (Sep 27, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> what rom what update ? ): mine is MIUI-JHCMIBF36.0.1 );


It seem your phone is rooted. Unroot your phone and try again


----------



## baiju (Sep 27, 2014)

OTA update won't visible if you root the phone. First unroot, update and then root again.


----------



## Minion (Sep 27, 2014)

amjath said:


> This happens sometime with some app started malfunctioning in the background. Restart fixes it.
> BTW for these reason CM has soft reboot baked  You can raise a request for this feature in MIUI



Disable Google apps except what you use that solved heating issue with my Moto E.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 27, 2014)

baiju said:


> OTA update won't visible if you root the phone. First unroot, update and then root again.



thanks, will try it later. what is the update size?


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 27, 2014)

has anyone tried OTGing a HDD with Redmi 1S?


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 27, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> has anyone tried OTGing a HDD with Redmi 1S?


Nope. I've heard phones that have otg sometimes switch off when connected to a hdd. Pendrives work perfectly. I even managed to connect my transcend t sonic 610 1gb mp3 player via otg and transfer songs which I didn't think was possible


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 27, 2014)

damn. if anyone can, please use and update


----------



## amjath (Sep 27, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> has anyone tried OTGing a HDD with Redmi 1S?



When 3 year old Galaxy s2 can, then why cant this. Sure it will


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 27, 2014)

amjath said:


> When 3 year old Galaxy s2 can, then why cant this. Sure it will


You sure? Because support for HDD OTGing will increase my chances of buying this phone will increase drastically. 

Still I'll wait for someone to reply who has tested it.


----------



## ZTR (Sep 27, 2014)

External powered HDDs are possible but dunno about the USB powered ones


----------



## amjath (Sep 28, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> You sure? Because support for HDD OTGing will increase my chances of buying this phone drastically.
> 
> Still I'll wait for someone to reply who has tested it.





ZTR said:


> External powered HDDs are possible but dunno about the USB powered ones



Yes i missed the externally powered


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 28, 2014)

ZTR said:


> External powered HDDs are possible but dunno about the USB powered ones


Anyway to power my USB HDD externally? I just have to change the wire with the one with an extra USB for power.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 28, 2014)

I can firmly say that RAM issue is solved at least up to 30% by this update. However, the total amount of free RAM is basically only 10% more than what was before, only the management has been much better thus resulting in rare (Read no) crashing of apps.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 28, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> has anyone tried OTGing a HDD with Redmi 1S?


Xiaomi mi3 here... 

but i had to use usb hub with external usb power.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 28, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> I can firmly say that RAM issue is solved at least up to 30% by this update. However, the total amount of free RAM is basically only 10% more than what was before, only the management has been much better thus resulting in rare (Read no) crashing of apps.


if you were already looking for a memory intensive phone, you should have waited for Xiaomi Mi3 to return....

just saying...


----------



## Alien (Sep 28, 2014)

New update available for Mi3 - KXDMIBH32.0 （MIUI v5）

Changelog


> System
> • Fix - Sometimes could not adjust media volume (08-13)
> 
> Phone
> ...


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 28, 2014)

It's labelled a global rom but still not available in updater app
Has anyone used it and see any improvement


----------



## rdx_halo (Sep 28, 2014)

Yes it's not auto updating via updater. How can I update my Mi3?


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 28, 2014)

You can download the package and after moving it to phone storage, you can use the updater app to flash.. Do check the miui forums though, it could be meant for a particular country


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 29, 2014)

So guys any one tried any hd games on redmi 1s?  Does the latest update plus rooting improve the performance?


----------



## KayKashyap (Sep 29, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> So guys any one tried any hd games on redmi 1s?  Does the latest update plus rooting improve the performance?



i have.. MC5,AS8,MC3 everything works fine,but heats up a bit(tats common when u play HD games).


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 29, 2014)

anyone has updated yet ???? need reviews...


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 29, 2014)

41.1 stable  thanks guys 

- - - Updated - - -

415MB RAM Available thats highest ever


----------



## KayKashyap (Sep 29, 2014)

so updated my mi3 to 32 stable

android version is 4.4.4 now

and couldn't see much changes tho.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 29, 2014)

KayKashyap said:


> so updated my mi3 to 32 stable
> 
> android version is 4.4.4 now
> 
> and couldn't see much changes tho.



great.. what about video and audio recording ?? is the sound still muffled ?


----------



## KayKashyap (Sep 29, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> great.. what about video and audio recording ?? is the sound still muffled ?



i'll check it and let u know.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 29, 2014)

Also, people here CRT Animation Help - Xiaomi Mi 3 - MIUI Official Forum are saying that CRT Animation is being shut down... which is a big disappointment. Can you confirm ?


----------



## croma (Sep 29, 2014)

Guys ,after using my mi3 for 1 month I am facing a plethora of problems.
1.The right side of the speaker has stopped working(I kept my hand on the left side of the speaker and covered it and played some songs and there was no sound coming from the right side.I then closed the right side then the sound came from the Left side).
2.When I charge my phone while it is switched off,the battery charges from 0-36 percent in 15 minutes. But when I remove the charger and use the phone,the battery runs out of juice in half an hour(I played just some music).Which means the battery indication is wrong or the battery itself is defective. 
3.The phone hangs at least once every 2 days and I have to restart it.Apps like opera mini,miui explorer stops responding.
4.I can open only magnet links using utorrent,bit torrent etc.If I open a downloaded torrent file,the torrent client crashes.
Should I go in for a replacement? Do you think they will replace it at the service center?

- - - Updated - - -

Also I haven't received any update.still on v23.I rooted my phone earlier though but I unroofed it but still haven't received any notification when checked .


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 29, 2014)

croma said:


> Guys ,after using my mi3 for 1 month I am facing a plethora of problems.
> 1.The right side of the speaker has stopped working(I kept my hand on the left side of the speaker and covered it and played some songs and there was no sound coming from the right side.I then closed the right side then the sound came from the Left side).
> 2.When I charge my phone while it is switched off,the battery charges from 0-36 percent in 15 minutes. But when I remove the charger and use the phone,the battery runs out of juice in half an hour(I played just some music).Which means the battery indication is wrong or the battery itself is defective.
> 3.The phone hangs at least once every 2 days and I have to restart it.Apps like opera mini,miui explorer stops responding.
> ...



1. i think there is only 1 speaker in Mi3 which is at bottom. People should confirm.
2. A few full recharge-discharge cycle should bring out the complete juice of the battery.
3. 2 months here... never hung up on me yet.... fyi, I have done rigorous testing like playing games, using heavy applications, etc.
4. Running torrent clients on phone is one thing I donot recommend. Also, you have rooted the phone and I haven't. What if rooting is causing the hangups ?

AFAIK, you need to download the 565MB update file manually and update it using inbuilt updater.

- - - Updated - - -

*en.miui.com/thread-48566-9-1.html

According to this, people are facing lot more issues than being relieved with this update... I am holding out till this saturday.. WATCH OUT guys...


----------



## bgeing (Sep 29, 2014)

Guys just now received my free extra Sim card tray...     (I registered on 24th)
*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/09/29/3fbd64fc2858a56df8911f37f510c891.jpg


----------



## KayKashyap (Sep 29, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> Also, people here CRT Animation Help - Xiaomi Mi 3 - MIUI Official Forum are saying that CRT Animation is being shut down... which is a big disappointment. Can you confirm ?



yea thats gone.. 

even the stock browser is changed and not good.. im planning to rollback to v23


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 29, 2014)

KayKashyap said:


> yea thats gone..
> 
> even the stock browser is changed and not good.. im planning to rollback to v23



thnk god... I am saved.... 

what about the muffled voices in video recording/audio recording ??? can u check that..? coz thats the priority here 

- - - Updated - - -



bgeing said:


> Guys just now received my free extra Sim card tray...     (I registered on 24th)
> *tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/09/29/3fbd64fc2858a56df8911f37f510c891.jpg



that quick..! When will I get


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 29, 2014)

KayKashyap said:


> i have.. MC5,AS8,MC3 everything works fine,but heats up a bit(tats common when u play HD games).


Great. The Android Games library is huge. And I hope the chipset can handle hd games upto one more year at least


----------



## croma (Sep 29, 2014)

Can anyone confirm whether the speaker in mi3 is fully spread wrt the punched holes on the bottom surface by covering each half and checking if there is any muffled noise both times?


----------



## bgeing (Sep 29, 2014)

croma said:


> Can anyone confirm whether the speaker in mi3 is fully spread wrt the punched holes on the bottom surface by covering each half and checking if there is any muffled noise both times?



Same here!? I checked in mine, played a song, closed left half of punched holes, song became little sound output, closed right side no change in audio sound, heard same as u said. 
I'm wondering !!! whether its default in every mi3 or in some or its something else. others also pl check urs and can share here.


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 29, 2014)

[MENTION=277661]bgeing[/MENTION] did you get any email or some thin which said, this will be send to you? 
News Xiaomi is trying to crack down on the resellers 
Xiaomi and Flipkart Crack Down on Mi 3, Redmi 1S Reselling in India | NDTV Gadgets


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 29, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> [MENTION=277661]bgeing[/MENTION] did you get any email or some thin which said, this will be send to you?
> News Xiaomi is trying to crack down on the resellers
> Xiaomi and Flipkart Crack Down on Mi 3, Redmi 1S Reselling in India | NDTV Gadgets


    These damn resellers. This is the reason why getting the redmi got harder in subsequent sales. My friend could not get it even after trying three times. He had to settle for spice dream uno


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 29, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> if you were already looking for a memory intensive phone, you should have waited for Xiaomi Mi3 to return....
> 
> just saying...



Size issue. Even Redmi is big for me. And not to forget the money !! Anyway, I just bought Redmi to test it, had no plans of buying any phone whatsoever, just the price lured me to buy it.


----------



## bgeing (Sep 30, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> [MENTION=277661]bgeing[/MENTION] *did you get any email or some thin which said, this will be send to you? *
> News Xiaomi is trying to crack down on the resellers
> Xiaomi and Flipkart Crack Down on Mi 3, Redmi 1S Reselling in India | NDTV Gadgets



Nope, I just registered with my mi3 order id, etc on that day only when your info/link given here.  It was directly arrived to my address by DTDC courier. No email or communication received from them. Perhaps Flipkart is in b'lore I got this so early i think


----------



## Innocent Lies (Sep 30, 2014)

Got a Redmi 1s and Riptide GP2 and one or two other high end games crashe on me occasionally. Is there any fix for this?


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 30, 2014)

Innocent Lies said:


> Got a Redmi 1s and Riptide GP2 and one or two other high end games crashe on me occasionally. Is there any fix for this?


Reboot your phone and then play the game. Use some game booster. I think this problem is happening due to low free ram


----------



## sandynator (Sep 30, 2014)

Innocent Lies said:


> Got a Redmi 1s and Riptide GP2 and one or two other high end games crashe on me occasionally. Is there any fix for this?



Did you update the firmware to 41.1??

*BTW guys payment time is just till 2.30 pm so those who want to buy it for family members, friends or Sell it  must act fast.* 

Is flipkart capable of taking such huge load??


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 30, 2014)

The games could also be crashing due to overheating


----------



## Innocent Lies (Sep 30, 2014)

It's not overheating that much for me. (other phones I've used in the past heat up to similar amounts without crashing.)
Haven't yet upgraded to 41 version. Is it better? Which performance enhancer would you suggest?

Also I have a buttload of apps which I dont need both from Google and from MI, can I remove them? Does using a them make everything slower?
Pls help guys.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 30, 2014)

Out of Stock at 2 pm....


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 30, 2014)

We've added your *Redmi 1S* to the Cart. You have till *2:30 PM , Today* to make your payment.
 Redmi 1S comes with a complimentary screen protector and a micro SIM card adapter.


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 30, 2014)

Innocent Lies said:


> It's not overheating that much for me. (other phones I've used in the past heat up to similar amounts without crashing.)
> Haven't yet upgraded to 41 version. Is it better? Which performance enhancer would you suggest?
> 
> Also I have a buttload of apps which I dont need both from Google and from MI, can I remove them? Does using a them make everything slower?
> Pls help guys.


Overheating isn't that much. But the camera app crashes when the phone is too hot. Dunno about hd games but the games I played run fine. The update should help . It has fixed the app crashing issue iirc . As for enhancer, I use an app called clean master. It's a maintenance suite with ram booster, junk file cleaner etc. It has a built-in game booster. There are many game boosters on play store. Most of them work the same way. Try any one


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 30, 2014)

lol yeah was trying to get it for another friend ..used his account ,but dayum...no luck :/ OOS within microseconds


----------



## kaz (Sep 30, 2014)

Got one... *AIRCEL 2G*...3G is unstable @home
huaaahahahaha


This is for a friend...


----------



## Chirag (Sep 30, 2014)

I want if anyone has extra


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 30, 2014)

Clicked Buy Now button as soon as it appeared. but no luck. It immediately said Out Of Stock.


----------



## kaz (Sep 30, 2014)

Actually needed two..Had 4 browsers up...One account in 3browsers and one account in one browser....The later succeeded...


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 30, 2014)

shittiiy website it disappeared from cart =/


----------



## kaz (Sep 30, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> shittiiy website it disappeared from cart =/


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 30, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> shittiiy website it disappeared from cart =/



hahaha... KLPD...


----------



## solanky (Sep 30, 2014)

Today I am able to get one more for my friend.  Used ButHatke extension in Chrome. I have got mine in 16th sale already.

One other friend who was sitting besides me also got one today without any extension.


----------



## amjath (Sep 30, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> hahaha... *KLPD*...



I googled the bold text


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 30, 2014)

Guys I was wondering, is redmi 1s really the phone with the best specs in this price range right now? I am talking only about the SoC. The zenphone 4 a400cg with its dual core Intel doesn't seem much weaker, and it has a better gpu, the powervr sgx 544mp2. Redmi has a better screen, better camera and otg. Can someone tell me the benchmarks of redmi 1s vs zenphone 4. Thanks


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 30, 2014)

I wonder how Xiaomi gets their numbers, today the claim is it was sold out in 13.6 seconds 
For me it didn't even take that much to show OOS


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Sep 30, 2014)

FYI.. I and my friend got the micro sim card tray from Xiaomi, today.

The price of the tray is Re. 1


----------



## SunE (Sep 30, 2014)

Even I received the Micro SIM tray for Mi3 today.


----------



## _prabhat (Sep 30, 2014)

flipkart.com/mi says "Also, we have fabulous surprise awaiting you next week" 


No Redmi sale next week, it's on 14th October. So what are they going to sell next week. MI3 ? Or Redmi Note ?


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 30, 2014)

Or may be Mi3 back on sale next week


----------



## _prabhat (Sep 30, 2014)

Already some news said that Xiaomi has big plans for Diwali and it is looking like they really have some plans for Diwali. Xiaomi has big plans for India this Diwali - The Times of India


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 30, 2014)

i clicked exactly on 2 pm as and when the buy now appeared, but it  showed me out of stock, my co-worker clicked buy now after me and he got  it in his cart, i had purchased two phones earlier and it worked but i  gave away to my friend as i had no money, but did not work out today, I  am now pretty clear that flipkart is into dirty business with this, go  to hell Flipkart and Xiomi, if you want to sell it sell it in open  market, or your days are over, Android One is here and there some cool  phones coming out with great offer and freeebies, 

Flipkart is just making people fool


----------



## amjath (Sep 30, 2014)

^ I said this before too, it's flip kart's and xiaomi's strategy to build expectation and hype


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 30, 2014)

i think it would be a good idea to have the page opened in multiple windows and click buy on all of em 
need to try it next week !


----------



## amjath (Sep 30, 2014)

My friend tried today using script couldn't get hold on one


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 30, 2014)

amjath said:


> My friend tried today using script couldn't get hold on one


They fixed the javascript thingy long ago AFAIK


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 30, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> i clicked exactly on 2 pm as and when the buy now appeared, but it  showed me out of stock, my co-worker clicked buy now after me and he got  it in his cart, i had purchased two phones earlier and it worked but i  gave away to my friend as i had no money, but did not work out today, I  am now pretty clear that flipkart is into dirty business with this, go  to hell Flipkart and Xiomi, if you want to sell it sell it in open  market, or your days are over, Android One is here and there some cool  phones coming out with great offer and freeebies,
> 
> Flipkart is just making people fool


Well I am pretty sure if you had gotten it, you'd be super happy, so better luck next time


----------



## amjath (Sep 30, 2014)

Guys, suggest a good branded wall charger to charge xiaomi 10400mah powerbank


----------



## icebags (Sep 30, 2014)

^ put any micro usb charger of DC 5-5.5v & high current rating.


----------



## amjath (Sep 30, 2014)

icebags said:


> ^ put any micro usb charger of DC 5-5.5v & high current rating.



I have my galaxy s2 charger only which charges very slowly. My sisters iphone wall charger with my s2 data cable also very slow in charging, also my sister's wall charger heats too bad. So suggest a charger please


----------



## _prabhat (Oct 1, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> i clicked exactly on 2 pm as and when the buy now appeared, but it  showed me out of stock, my co-worker clicked buy now after me and he got  it in his cart, i had purchased two phones earlier and it worked but i  gave away to my friend as i had no money, but did not work out today, I  am now pretty clear that flipkart is into dirty business with this, go  to hell Flipkart and Xiomi, if you want to sell it sell it in open  market, or your days are over, Android One is here and there some cool  phones coming out with great offer and freeebies,
> 
> Flipkart is just making people fool


They are planning to give priority pass to the people who reigstered but failed to get it into their cart. They are in process of developing algorithm which will notice if this person has registered multiple times but could not get into the cart then that person will get priority pass which will add one phone in the cart automatically if registered for next sell. They are also blocking browser plugins and blocking black marketers. Xiaomi and Flipkart Crack Down on Mi 3, Redmi 1S Reselling in India | NDTV Gadgets Probably Xiaomi might not know how good India is in black marketing


----------



## icebags (Oct 1, 2014)

amjath said:


> I have my galaxy s2 charger only which charges very slowly. My sisters iphone wall charger with my s2 data cable also very slow in charging, also my sister's wall charger heats too bad. So suggest a charger please



i doubt any such is readily available, its a big battery, & they normally dont keep in mind to fast charge these kind of devices. but keep looking, if u can find one by chance.

also there is a limitation to charging current to the 18650 cells used in these chargers, they are normally less than 0.8C = ~ < 2.4Amps


----------



## baiju (Oct 1, 2014)

icebags said:


> i doubt any such is readily available, its a big battery, & they normally dont keep in mind to fast charge these kind of devices. but keep looking, if u can find one by chance.
> 
> also there is a limitation to charging current to the 18650 cells used in these chargers, they are normally less than 0.8C = ~ < 2.4Amps



The original Xiaomi charger is 2A. If you don't have it then buy MX brand charger from amazon.in. It is 2A and has dual usb outputs. The build quality is average though, but it is a very good charger.


----------



## amjath (Oct 1, 2014)

icebags said:


> i doubt any such is readily available, its a big battery, & they normally dont keep in mind to fast charge these kind of devices. but keep looking, if u can find one by chance.
> 
> also there is a limitation to charging current to the 18650 cells used in these chargers, they are normally less than 0.8C = ~ < 2.4Amps


I'm not looking for a fast charge. My charging time for power bank from 0 to 100 is more than 10 hrs with my <1A galaxy s2 charger  since power bank support till 2.1A so I'm looking for a better wall charger.   [MENTION=17478]baiju[/MENTION] thanks bro, can i get xiaomi charger online separately.


----------



## Anshul24 (Oct 1, 2014)

I ordered it yesterday as soon as the buy now button appeared.
But after payment system crashed and order was not confirmed, at 3 P.M I logged in again and saw 1 Redmi in the Cart but nothing in the ordered list, went ahead and did the payment again and got the order ID from flipkart at 3:08pm.....At 4:10 pm I got another Order confirmation from Flipkart, I logged in again and saw I have two Xiaomi 1 s ordered. , Cancelled one in the evening. Expected delivery for other is by saturday!!


----------



## baiju (Oct 1, 2014)

amjath said:


> I'm not looking for a fast charge. My charging time for power bank from 0 to 100 is more than 10 hrs with my <1A galaxy s2 charger  since power bank support till 2.1A so I'm looking for a better wall charger.   [MENTION=17478]baiju[/MENTION] thanks bro, can i get xiaomi charger online separately.



I think xiaomi charger is not available separately. My xiaomi charger is 2A and so is the MX charger.


----------



## icebags (Oct 1, 2014)

amjath said:


> I'm not looking for a fast charge. My charging time for power bank from 0 to 100 is more than 10 hrs with my <1A galaxy s2 charger  since power bank support till 2.1A so I'm looking for a better wall charger.   [MENTION=17478]baiju[/MENTION] thanks bro, can i get xiaomi charger online separately.



yah 2A charger is the best u can use. anyways, u can also use this @ home, with 12-20V 1A input.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 1, 2014)

Guys i need an update please tell me that after updating to the latest update which is 32 will i lose any apps settings or anything else


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 1, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> Guys i need an update please tell me that after updating to the latest update which is 32 will i lose any apps settings or anything else



No. Which phone are you having, Mi3 ?


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 1, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> No. Which phone are you having, Mi3 ?


yeah.. mi3.. actually i need to make some serious recordings tomorrow so i need to update it... no tym to downgrade.. i think the video audio issue is resolved.. isn't it ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 1, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> yeah.. mi3.. actually i need to make some serious recordings tomorrow so i need to update it... no tym to downgrade.. i think the video audio issue is resolved.. isn't it ?



I have Redmi, so can't say about the video issue.

And updating won't affect your data, however it's always good to have a back up. And before updating, it will prompt you to create a back up.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 1, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> I have Redmi, so can't say about the video issue.
> 
> And updating won't affect your data, however it's always good to have a back up. And before updating, it will prompt you to create a back up.


kk.. thanks for the input... will upgrade... lets see whats will happen..


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 1, 2014)

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/10/01/34e60d0bacac971ebbd454aa79f435f5.jpg


----------



## baiju (Oct 1, 2014)

Mi Power bank is now available in flipkart.


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 1, 2014)

[MENTION=165219]emailvarunchandak[/MENTION] initial impressions?

- - - Updated - - -

Mi pistons are back in stock, those who want grab now


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 1, 2014)

Guys, is piston having a mic ?


----------



## amjath (Oct 1, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Guys, is piston having a mic ?



Yes..

- - - Updated - - -

*www.digit.in/forum/reviews/186833-mi-ear-headset-piston-design-v2-review.html


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 2, 2014)

amjath said:


> Yes..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *www.digit.in/forum/reviews/186833-mi-ear-headset-piston-design-v2-review.html



That's great.

I was pondering to buy a headphone. Will decide in next 10 mins whether to order or not.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 2, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> [MENTION=165219]emailvarunchandak[/MENTION] initial impressions?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Mi pistons are back in stock, those who want grab now


audio recording and video recording has been fixed... yes no buttons are more flat... nothing much noticeable...

however, the screen lock animation is gone... feeling sad about it.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 2, 2014)

Abhii1902 said:


> *Redmi 1s Directly from  Flipkart Contact fast Pm and get it delivered before next sell last chance to grab 1  *


*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/10/01/2daea87d2befc05a8758708904c4e3bb.jpg


----------



## vishald (Oct 2, 2014)

I still have red mi 1s in cart. Any one interested pls pm me


----------



## Abhii1902 (Oct 2, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> *tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/10/01/2daea87d2befc05a8758708904c4e3bb.jpg


*pM if u want*


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 2, 2014)

Abhii1902 said:


> *pM if u want*


how much time do i have ?


----------



## Abhii1902 (Oct 2, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> how much time do i have ?


*1 hour u have*


----------



## Chirag (Oct 2, 2014)

How do you people still have Redmi?


----------



## abirthedevil (Oct 2, 2014)

Are you running the developer ROM? I dont see any updates on my phone yet.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 2, 2014)

abirthedevil said:


> Are you running the developer ROM? I dont see any updates on my phone yet.



who me ? nope.... I downloaded from MIUI website... its 565 MB of size.... copied it onto my phone and upgraded it.


----------



## vishald (Oct 2, 2014)

I have one pls pm me


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 2, 2014)

Guys anybody tried to install wsm tools on redmi 1s? Does it work. As you know xposed framework doesn't work on xiaomi devices


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 2, 2014)

xposed doesnt work on Xiaomi ? k den. one more reason to not buy it.


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 2, 2014)

Lol. Xiaomi devices have an alternative called wsm tools. It has all the features of xposed. It works on mi 3 but dunno if it works on redmi 1s.


----------



## _prabhat (Oct 3, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> xposed doesnt work on Xiaomi ? k den. one more reason to not buy it.


If you do not want buy, don't buy but why discouraging others from buying? Which phone do you think is is giving you everything in 5999/-? Micromax, Lava, Xolo, Karbonn, Asus Zenfone, Huaweii, Lenovo, Samsung, Nokia, SONY, HTC, LG  whichever you thinking giving you everyting in 5999/- you can buy that phone. I am highly impressed with Xiaomi phones and I will buy as soon as I have enough money to buy MI3 or Redmi Note. I am even ready to wait for Redmi Note 2(20 MP rear camera, 8 MP front camera). If Xiaomi phones were of not good quality, it would not have made news in international market. Everyone is talking about it does tell everyting about.  But everyone has personal choice. If someone does not like, just don't buy it. But why making negative compaign of something in which others have interest.


----------



## Abhii1902 (Oct 3, 2014)

*Redmi 1s Directly from Flipkart Contact fast Pm and get it delivered before next sell last chance to grab 1*


----------



## Reloaded (Oct 3, 2014)

_prabhat said:


> If you do not want buy, don't buy but why discouraging others from buying? Which phone do you think is is giving you everything in 5999/-? Micromax, Lava, Xolo, Karbonn, Asus Zenfone, Huaweii, Lenovo, Samsung, Nokia, SONY, HTC, LG  whichever you thinking giving you everyting in 5999/- you can buy that phone. I am highly impressed with Xiaomi phones and I will buy as soon as I have enough money to buy MI3 or Redmi Note. I am even ready to wait for Redmi Note 2(20 MP rear camera, 8 MP front camera). If Xiaomi phones were of not good quality, it would not have made news in international market. Everyone is talking about it does tell everyting about.  But everyone has personal choice. If someone does not like, just don't buy it. But why making negative compaign of something in which others have interest.



*"If it seems too good to be true, it probably is" *
Reviews on flipkart are scary Reviews Redmi 1S Mobile - Latest Review of Redmi 1S, India | Flipkart.com

Moto e is better IMO.


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 3, 2014)

haha yeah, is the heating issue really that bad???

almost all the recent reviews are one star !!  :/


----------



## solanky (Oct 3, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> haha yeah, is the heating issue really that bad???
> 
> almost all the recent reviews are one star !!  :/


Heating issue is there but its highly exaggerated. No offence to anyone, but the people giving 1 star rating could be first time smartphone users. Low rating could be due to RAM optimisation issues as well, but this has been taken care of in recent ROM update. Great value for money phone.

Disclaimer: I am writing this post from my Redmi.


----------



## Chirag (Oct 3, 2014)

^^
I just want a smartphone for whatsapp, music and surfing. Is redmi suitable for that?


----------



## amjath (Oct 3, 2014)

solanky said:


> Heating issue is there but its highly exaggerated. No offence to anyone, but the people giving 1 star rating could be first time smartphone users. Low rating could be due to RAM optimisation issues as well, but this has been taken care of in recent ROM update. Great value for money phone.
> 
> Disclaimer: I am writing this post from my Redmi.



I personally checked Redmi, it just get little warm thats it. Every device heats up.


----------



## _prabhat (Oct 3, 2014)

Chirag said:


> ^^
> I just want a smartphone for whatsapp, music and surfing. Is redmi suitable for that?


 And Camera in low budget  this why I am interested in Redmi Note.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 3, 2014)

Played Dead Trigger for two hours straight last night. Phone reaching 42* C isn't an overheating issue. 
same happens while playing on my Optimus G. it even reaches 45* C.

First time n00bs and butthurt reviewers who couldn't get it in sale are ranting on flipkart. If you don't have the budget, this phone is way better than any other phone under 10k and shouldn't expect it to do miracles. Want something similar from a big OEM? pay more.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 3, 2014)

Chirag said:


> ^^
> I just want a smartphone for whatsapp, music and surfing. Is redmi suitable for that?



If you do not want a good camera, skip Redmi, go for Moto E. However if you intend to have a good camera as well, then Redmi has got no competition.


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 3, 2014)

Well almost all are certified buyers, means they have one, but like said above probably first timers


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 3, 2014)

SaiyanGoku Yeah the flipkart reviews are insane. And xiaomi being a Chinese company adds to their anger. They expect high end performance from a 6k phone. No matter how much this phone is touted for its specs people should remember that this is a budget phone. This phone is not for first timers it seems. Geeks like us are happy with it.

- - - Updated - - -

Finally rooted my phone. Using the cpu management feature of battery doctor has improved the battery life. Also greenify is working good. App quarantine is great. I underclocked to 1.4ghz. Maybe that is why the heating has reduced. It heats up as usual but cools down much faster. And that is only while gaming. The phone is just a bit warm while normal use. Now, I can't buy the greenify donation package and xposed framework doesn't work. So, anybody tried wsm tools?  And SaiyanGoku You recently posted that were getting 350mb or 450mb free ram on boot. Can you please tell how you did that?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 3, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> SaiyanGoku Yeah the flipkart reviews are insane. And xiaomi being a Chinese company adds to their anger. They expect high end performance from a 6k phone. No matter how much this phone is touted for its specs people should remember that this is a budget phone. This phone is not for first timers it seems. Geeks like us are happy with it.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Finally rooted my phone. Using the cpu management feature of battery doctor has improved the battery life. Also greenify is working good. App quarantine is great. I underclocked to 1.4ghz. Maybe that is why the heating has reduced. It heats up as usual but cools down much faster. And that is only while gaming. The phone is just a bit warm while normal use. Now, I can't buy the greenify donation package and xposed framework doesn't work. So, anybody tried wsm tools?  And SaiyanGoku You recently posted that were getting 350mb or 450mb free ram on boot. Can you please tell how you did that?



Haven't checked free ram on boot recently but, free ram on idle is ~430 MB now. ROM version 43 (global one, flashed from recovery).

Froze these using Titanium Backup:

Browser (the default one)
com.cleanmaster.sdk
com.securitycore.miui_t
Flipkart
Gallery (using Quickpic instead)
Gmail (attachments will hog up space)
Google Keyboard (Swiftkey FTW!!)
Google Play Music (stock player is OK, planning to replace it with PlayerPro)
Google Play Services (will unfreeze it when I need to update apps from play store)
Google Play Store (same as above)
Google Services Framework (same as above)
Google Text-to-speech Engine (don't really require it)
MiTalk
Sync with Mi Cloud (i don't want to -_- )
Uniplay service (don't know what it does)
Xiaomi Assistant
Xiaomi Services Framework

Removed Google Play bloats

Hibernated all the user apps using greenify (free version of course), as dad will automatically open the app if he wants to use it.


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Ok thanks. You using greenify free version or donation package? Did you try wsm tools. I am using app quarantine for freezing apps.


----------



## Naveen.S (Oct 4, 2014)

Received RedMi 1S yesterday evening. It is for my Mom. Charged 100%, installed latest update ( 41.1, 515MB ) and uninstalled a few apps which she will never use ( Mi Talk, default Browser, a few Google Keyboards and bloats ).
I have installed a few apps only. If it heats up like people mentioned in reviews at FlipKart, I will install CM11. Downloaded all the necessary files for root/unroot, recovery etc.


----------



## Minion (Oct 4, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Finally rooted my phone. Using the cpu management feature of battery doctor has improved the battery life. Also greenify is working good. App quarantine is great. I underclocked to 1.4ghz. Maybe that is why the heating has reduced. It heats up as usual but cools down much faster. And that is only while gaming. The phone is just a bit warm while normal use. Now, I can't buy the greenify donation package and xposed framework doesn't work. So, anybody tried wsm tools?  And SaiyanGoku You recently posted that were getting 350mb or 450mb free ram on boot. Can you please tell how you did that?



Install coolify and One power Guard.Battery Doctor is buggy now.You can disable apps even on non rooted phone just go to setting->apps->select apps->Disable.

This way even you reboot your phone they will not autostart or run in background thus improving battery and resolve heating issues.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 4, 2014)

Naveen.S said:


> Received RedMi 1S yesterday evening. It is for my Mom. Charged 100%, installed latest update ( 41.1, 515MB ) and uninstalled a few apps which she will never use ( Mi Talk, default Browser, a few Google Keyboards and bloats ).
> I have installed a few apps only. If it heats up like people mentioned in reviews at FlipKart, I will install CM11. Downloaded all the necessary files for root/unroot, recovery etc.


can u make a tutorial on how to root... where to download all the files... i know there are various on the internet... but i want to know what u think....


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 4, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> can u make a tutorial on how to root... where to download all the files... i know there are various on the internet... but i want to know what u think....



if i am not wrong there is a tutorial for how to get it cooled down.............


----------



## Naveen.S (Oct 4, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> can u make a tutorial on how to root... where to download all the files... i know there are various on the internet... but i want to know what u think....


Its a really simple procedure.

1. Download update.zip file from *here* Plug-in RedMi 1S to your PC and copy update.zip to Internal Memory. Don't create any new folder. Just copy it to root folder. Unplug RedMi 1S.

2. Settings icon -> About Phone -> Tap on Android Version five times. It will activate Developer Options. 

3. Tools icon -> Updater. Click on Menu -> Reboot to Recovery Mode.  Use Volume Keys to navigate and Power key to Confirm in Recovery Mode.

4. Select English and then _install update.zip to system_. Recovery will detect/install update.zip. Reboot to System.

5. Security icon -> Permissions - activate root permissions. 

Done !! Same procedure is for unrooting and I have added zip file for unroot too.

- - - Updated - - -

MIUI 41.1 is not that good even after installing Battery, CPU and RAM Management apps. Its a lot of work and negligible results. I am going to install CM11-R5 today evening. I don't why everyone is calling it stable version though.


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 4, 2014)

Actually no need for pc even. If you have net on your phone and cannot get to a pc(my situation). Download the zip file and copy it to the internal storage. Don't copy it in any folder in the internal storage but just the internal storage. Now follow the subsequent instructions.


----------



## Naveen.S (Oct 4, 2014)

A few people at MIUI Forums reported root problems after downloading update.zip directly in RedMi 1S but I am not sure if its really true. Everyone is suggesting to enable Developer Options also but I really don't see any need of that because we are not changing any option in Developer section for root/unroot procedure. I will download unroot file directly on RedMi and check if it causes any problem in unroot procedure.


----------



## Reloaded (Oct 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]pVkwAa8ptV8[/YOUTUBE]

Xiaomi Redmi 1S vs Asus Zenfone 4 A450CG

What do you guys think about this video? Which one is better considering all the factors including the issues. 

Is Asus Zenfone 4 A450CG  good to buy vs Xiaomi Redmi 1S?


----------



## dud3rulz (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi all
I need some suggestions as to which screen guard and case to buy. i found these on amazon. Are there better options?
Matte Xiaomi Redmi 1S Rubberized Finish Hard Case - Black + Mini Stylus: Buy Matte Xiaomi Redmi 1S Rubberized Finish Hard Case - Black + Mini Stylus Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in
Anti Burst Tempered Glass Screen Guard Protector For Xiaomi Redmi 1S: Buy Anti Burst Tempered Glass Screen Guard Protector For Xiaomi Redmi 1S Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## _prabhat (Oct 4, 2014)

Watch out for MI's mega surprise on Oct 6th Flipkart says. Flipkart Thematic Store


----------



## dud3rulz (Oct 4, 2014)

_prabhat said:


> Watch out for MI's mega surprise on Oct 6th Flipkart says. Flipkart Thematic Store


note i guess


----------



## _prabhat (Oct 4, 2014)

^^ Note and MI3 I guess. So probably Flipkart is selling MI3 and Redmi Note coming week and next week Redmi 1s, it's my guess.


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 4, 2014)

dud3rulz said:


> note i guess


You mean galaxy note 4 ?
it can't be. 
Samsung has decided to extend exclusivity on selling rights of 48 models, including Galaxy Alpha and Note 4, to offline retailers. (TOI)

Edit : forgot about redmi Note  that is possible.


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 4, 2014)

Mi3 will be on sale for one last time 
*pbs.twimg.com/media/BzFmHlWCMAAmLfG.png


----------



## _prabhat (Oct 4, 2014)

I am not much interested in MI3,        Redmi Note I may consider.


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 4, 2014)

Wonder if they will keep the price of redmi note 10k or decrease it. Imo the price is perfect for what they are offering but the zenfone 5 will be offering stiff competition and people may be reluctant to buy the note after all those negative reviews of the 1s.


----------



## Reloaded (Oct 4, 2014)

Xiaomi buyers buy scenario  

*i.imgur.com/tHyBwJf.gif


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 4, 2014)

lol, look at those guyz stuck in the door !


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 4, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> lol, look at those guyz stuck in the door !


hahaha .... epic


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 4, 2014)

guys how to downgrade mi3 to v22 or v18 ??? Will i have to wipe my data ?


----------



## croma (Oct 5, 2014)

Anybody having mi3 checked whether their speaker at the bottom is working properly? Try closing the left half and check if there is sound coming from the right half of the punched holes at the bottom surface and vice versa.Also my battery backup has significantly reduced now.(on v23 there is no power saving mode).Is there any power saver mode on v32 other than balance mode?


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Oct 5, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> Xiaomi buyers buy scenario
> 
> *i.imgur.com/tHyBwJf.gif



The most accurate visual description of Xiaomi Sales!


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 5, 2014)

Well 1,50,000 redmi on sale , no registration, from 8 am tomorrow


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 5, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Well 1,50,000 redmi on sale , no registration, from 8 am tomorrow


[strike]Wtf source?[/strike] never mind, found it.


----------



## _prabhat (Oct 5, 2014)

I thought they are going to sell MI3 and Redmi Note ( if they release in India ) this week.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 5, 2014)

Guys piston is available for 799 now. Really need to buy it. But thinking to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## isas123 (Oct 5, 2014)

I got mail from flipkart today stated mi3 added to my cart on 6-Oct 10am to 2.00pm and I can buy the phone .


----------



## Chirag (Oct 5, 2014)

What is the source for 1.5 lacs Redmi news?

Guys, I want to use this phone (Redmi) as my primary device. This would be my first smartphone. I need it for casual surfing, music, whatsapp and gaming (rarely). Should I go for this? The updates have reduced crashing issues and heating issue is normal or extreme?


----------



## rdx_halo (Oct 5, 2014)

Mi3 will be discontinued after this charity sale. I hope they introduce MI4 as soon as possible.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 5, 2014)

Will have Mi3 in my cart tomorrow. [Strike]Will do a giveaway of the order as soon as I get it in cart as I can't buy it  [/Strike]

So I just notice that there's only 4 hours for checkout(10am to 2pm), so giveaway starts now, post numbers like 1,2,3,4 in order like first dude posts 1 then second dude posts 2 and so on. Will do a random.org selection tomorrow 12pm.
Good luck all


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 5, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> Mi3 will be discontinued after this charity sale. I hope they introduce MI4 as soon as possible.


Source? And charity sale?


----------



## rdx_halo (Oct 5, 2014)

Source: check mi India facebook page.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 5, 2014)

Chirag said:


> What is the source for 1.5 lacs Redmi news?
> 
> Guys, I want to use this phone (Redmi) as my primary device. This would be my first smartphone. I need it for casual surfing, music, whatsapp and gaming (rarely). Should I go for this? The updates have reduced crashing issues and heating issue is normal or extreme?


Heating is very much but at least i can ignore it drooling on other features. The camera is awesome man.


----------



## Alien (Oct 5, 2014)

I want one Mi3, anyone generous to part one with me tomorrow. [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION] - Count me in please (1). And thanks for this opportunity.


----------



## Chirag (Oct 5, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Heating is very much but at least i can ignore it drooling on other features. The camera is awesome man.



Rooting/Under-clocking doesn't help the heating issue?


----------



## rdx_halo (Oct 5, 2014)

Heating issue is not very serious. All phones heat up, xiaomi is also no exception. I play asphalt 8 1 hr at a stretch. It never crashes, although phone heats up.


----------



## saifi2649 (Oct 5, 2014)

I am also looking for mi3 if someone can help me to buy tomorrow please let me know


----------



## joyceanblue (Oct 5, 2014)

@adityak469 hey mate, i am looking for mi3 too.. and no. 7 it is


----------



## seamon (Oct 5, 2014)

BTW Is Xiaomi Mi3 even worth it considering the chinese server scam and the lack of after sales service?
Also, I heard that the UI is not very good. Is that true?


----------



## rdx_halo (Oct 5, 2014)

Seamon, you obviously did not lay your hands on mi3, the ui is best, simple intuitive and beautiful. You can always turn off Mi3 cloud storage , if you are concerned about safety. Even one of my student who is using a S3 wanted to buy it when she saw my phone


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 5, 2014)

seamon said:


> BTW Is Xiaomi Mi3 even worth it considering the chinese server scam and the lack of after sales service?
> Also, I heard that the UI is not very good. Is that true?


That was fixed, if you are still concerned about it, turn cloud storage off. MiUI is good but not the best, it consumes a lot of RAM but on Mi3, it isn't a problem because of 2GB RAM. You can always flash to any cROM you want. Moto's ASS is bad too, but no one bats an eye. (They took a month to get Moto E's screen back at stock)


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 5, 2014)

joyceanblue said:


> @adityak469 hey mate, i am looking for mi3 too.. and no. 7 it is


That makes you the 2nd, not the 7th. Its not choosing numbers of your own, read my post again.


----------



## seamon (Oct 5, 2014)

ARGHH!! Now where do I get a Mi3?
I have already placed order for Moto G.


----------



## Naveen.S (Oct 5, 2014)

Received an email from Flipkart. Mi3 will be added to my cart at 10.00 AM tomorrow. I have purchased Redmi 1S for my mom already and waiting for Mi4. If anyone interested in buying Mi3, send me a PM.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 5, 2014)

seamon said:


> ARGHH!! Now where do I get a Mi3?
> I have already placed order for Moto G.


Join my giveaway or ask the dude above me


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 6, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Guys piston is available for 799 now. Really need to buy it. But thinking to wait till tomorrow.



Just get it. I don't think they can give even 10 buck more discount. Who knows if it goes out of stock?

Now you cant! Flipkart website is crashed completely


----------



## seamon (Oct 6, 2014)

Looks like the Mi3 seems perfect only on paper. 

I mainly use my phone as a music player. Mi3 seems to have only a mediocre speaker. Moreover, Mi3's audio output is bad too, so even if I connect a pair of headphones, the sound will be bad. This is a major deal breaker for me. Also, Sony's clear audio+ and Bravia mobile engine 2 are indispensable. 

Meanwhile, Mi3 is useless for my dad too. He'll be in noisy places most of the time but the ringing sound of Mi3 is below average. This is where the Moto G shines.

Maybe the Mi3 is good for mobile gamers but it is just not good enough for me.


----------



## Abhii1902 (Oct 6, 2014)

*Mi3 available in cart contact asap Pm only Pm will be counted dont reply here *


----------



## solanky (Oct 6, 2014)

Chirag said:


> What is the source for 1.5 lacs Redmi news?
> 
> Guys, I want to use this phone (Redmi) as my primary device. This would be my first smartphone. I need it for casual surfing, music, whatsapp and gaming (rarely). Should I go for this? The updates have reduced crashing issues and heating issue is normal or extreme?


Mine is working perfectly after update to v43 ROM. No heating. Can't say about games as I don't play.


----------



## dare devil (Oct 6, 2014)

adityak469:  3rd inline


----------



## Chirag (Oct 6, 2014)

Just got a mail that moto-e will be available for 5,999. Now more confused.


----------



## Naveen.S (Oct 6, 2014)

Chirag said:


> Just got a mail that moto-e will be available for 5,999. Now more confused.


Its available at 5,500/- now.


----------



## Chirag (Oct 6, 2014)

^^
Yea, saw that. But went ahead and placed an order for Redmi.


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 6, 2014)

ordered one redmi for sis, and surprisingly its still in stock, losing its charm?


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 6, 2014)

Guys need some urgent help. How do i convince my bro that redmi 1s is superb as a phone? He's like no you cant buy that.

- - - Updated - - -



kamikaz said:


> ordered one redmi for sis, and surprisingly its still in stock, losing its charm?


1500k units on sale today!


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 6, 2014)

seamon said:


> Looks like the Mi3 seems perfect only on paper.
> 
> I mainly use my phone as a music player. Mi3 seems to have only a mediocre speaker. Moreover, Mi3's audio output is bad too, so even if I connect a pair of headphones, the sound will be bad. This is a major deal breaker for me. Also, Sony's clear audio+ and Bravia mobile engine 2 are indispensable.
> 
> ...


Well im using mi3 along with mipistons and im not having any problems with sound output with the headphones,in fact i rarely raise the volume above the level ,at which shows the warning prompt, you have to turn on the dirac optimization to get optimum output, but if you are trying to connect it to a speaker system or over the ear heaphpnes  etc then i think the phone has a problem..this phone wont be able to drive it much, tried connecting it to the audio system and also my sennheiser, wasnt satisfactory, but i have heard there is a mod called viper mod which could solve the audio issues 
Speaker seems ok and the sound output is regular, but i prefer to use vibration mode in noisy situations anyway,

- - - Updated - - -



adityak469 said:


> Guys need some urgent help. How do i convince my bro that redmi 1s is superb as a phone? He's like no you cant buy that.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



yeah i know , still by the usual timing of it should have been OOS by now 

Well at this price point you have to lay out the specs to him,and the price ,best is to compare it to moto g same specs but better camera ,and half the price  everyones complain was the heating issue which they have addressed with the recent software update


----------



## sandynator (Oct 6, 2014)

Error 500 Server Error

Finally succeeded in getting one more for friends wife...

Gets yours quickly.... Just the page crashes a lot . 
could add up in cart easily but took almost 40 mins to make final payment


----------



## seamon (Oct 6, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Well im using mi3 along with mipistons and im not having any problems with sound output with the headphones,in fact i rarely raise the volume above the level ,at which shows the warning prompt, you have to turn on the dirac optimization to get optimum output, but if you are trying to connect it to a speaker system or over the ear heaphpnes  etc then i think the phone has a problem..this phone wont be able to drive it much, tried connecting it to the audio system and also my sennheiser, wasnt satisfactory, but i have heard there is a mod called viper mod which could solve the audio issues
> Speaker seems ok and the sound output is regular, but i prefer to use vibration mode in noisy situations anyway,



The point is not about problems. It's about quality. Mi3's sound output is nowhere near comparison to Moto G and my Xperia ZR. I checked GSM review on this.
Also, the screen's brightness level is below average, making under sunlight use difficult.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 6, 2014)

Chirag said:


> Rooting/Under-clocking doesn't help the heating issue?



Didn't try. Under-clocking shoould obviously help except in case of design fault.



ankush28 said:


> Just get it. I don't think they can give even 10 buck more discount. Who knows if it goes out of stock?
> 
> Now you cant! Flipkart website is crashed completely



I did it around 11pm.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 6, 2014)

*puu.sh/c1jSw/dce220b45e.png
 [MENTION=125993]Alien[/MENTION] wins.  I'll place the order soon. Please message me your details again as I cleared my inbox which was full.


----------



## Alien (Oct 6, 2014)

[MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION].. Thanks a lot man.. Have sent a PM with address..


----------



## digitmi3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Have Mi3 in my cart.If anyone wants pm me.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 6, 2014)

Alien said:


> [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION].. Thanks a lot man.. Have sent a PM with address..



no need to thank me, you were the lucky one


----------



## Naveen.S (Oct 6, 2014)

Flipkart is not letting add/edit address right now. Anyone else facing same problem?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 6, 2014)

Naveen.S said:


> Flipkart is not letting add/edit address right now. Anyone else facing same problem?



Nope.


----------



## dare devil (Oct 6, 2014)

digitmi3  : Interested.But unable to PM you.


----------



## rish1 (Oct 6, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Didn't try. Under-clocking shoould obviously help except in case of design fault.
> 
> 
> 
> I did it around 11pm.



i read your reply at 3 am and ordered it .. otherwise if we had ordered it after 8 am we wouldn't have gotten the 30 day return/refund option 

btw are these v2.0 or 2.1 ? 50 % people say 2.0 , other 50 % say these are 2.1


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 6, 2014)

[MENTION=138559]rish[/MENTION] read the reviews of the same posted here , they are v2.1 but there is no difference in audio quality between 2 and 2.1

is there any recommeded covers or shield for redmi , what would be the best flip cover for it , suggestions please?


----------



## Naveen.S (Oct 6, 2014)

I am trying to place an order for someone at different address but it looks like Mi3 is somehow linked to my own address only. Flipkart is not letting me add new address or edit my own address.

- - - Updated - - -

Has anyone placed an order of Mi3 for someone else at different address?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 6, 2014)

rish said:


> i read your reply at 3 am and ordered it .. otherwise if we had ordered it after 8 am we wouldn't have gotten the 30 day return/refund option
> 
> btw are these v2.0 or 2.1 ? 50 % people say 2.0 , other 50 % say these are 2.1



No idea about the version FK is giving.

Never mind, Hi5.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 6, 2014)

Naveen.S said:


> Flipkart is not letting add/edit address right now. Anyone else facing same problem?



not me.... my account is being used at 3 places... and all of them are adding addresses, etc...


----------



## Naveen.S (Oct 6, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> not me.... my account is being used at 3 places... and all of them are adding addresses, etc...


My friend has used my account to place order for RedMi 1S and few other things for his address without any problem. But for Xiaomi Mi3, address is locked. Has anyone placed Mi3 order from your account?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 6, 2014)

Naveen.S said:


> I am trying to place an order for someone at different address but it looks like Mi3 is somehow linked to my own address only. Flipkart is not letting me add new address or edit my own address.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Has anyone placed an order of Mi3 for someone else at different address?



click continue and it will show your new address. thats what happened in my case.


----------



## whiplash (Oct 6, 2014)

Considering to buy 2 set of pistons..are these compatible with Lumia 720 & Moto E ?


----------



## rdx_halo (Oct 6, 2014)

Yes, they are compatible.


----------



## bgeing (Oct 6, 2014)

Guys, pl see the link 
Xiaomi Piston Earphone With Remote MIC FOR MI Mobile | eBay
At ebay selling price Mi Pistons is 545/- in above link and also found many with less amt than the price of flipkart. Are they genuine ones or what? 
I was about to buy those pistons at flipkart then found these prices and stopped buying, what to do!!!???


----------



## whiplash (Oct 6, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> Yes, they are compatible.




I have read somewhere its volume control doesn't works with Moto G..so does it works with moto E ? was looking to buy one for my mom and one for myself as I have a 720.


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 6, 2014)

The pistons have some well made copy products, Its better to get it from official channels than from other seller who isn't trusted and then be sorry about that 
And yeah the volume controls of pistons aren't compatible with all the phones, but the headset will work without any problems 
Check the review section here, piston has been reviewed in detail and I think it's tkin who has added a list of compatible headphones


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 6, 2014)

ebay has v1.. and FK has version 2.0


----------



## whiplash (Oct 6, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> The pistons have some well made copy products, Its better to get it from official channels than from other seller who isn't trusted and then be sorry about that
> And yeah the volume controls of pistons aren't compatible with all the phones, but the headset will work without any problems
> Check the review section here, piston has been reviewed in detail and I think it's tkin who has added a list of compatible headphones




Placed my order


----------



## baiju (Oct 6, 2014)

A friend of mine has mi3 in his cart. If anyone is interested please pm me asap. Will need to make payment before 8.30pm. His location is trivandrum.


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 6, 2014)

The mi3 flipcover and mipistons are currently being shown as "permanently discontinued".. Why are they discontinuing the earphones!? That's sad

Wow even power bank too!!


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 6, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> The mi3 flipcover and mipistons are currently being shown as "permanently discontinued".. Why are they discontinuing the earphones!? That's sad
> 
> Wow even power bank too!!


Many stuff being displayed as permanently discontinued. Welcome to Flipkart's policy


----------



## vishald (Oct 6, 2014)

I have redmi 1s with me. interested pls pm me


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 6, 2014)

Guys I'm interested in get Redmi1S for my mom. Need some inputs from you guys who may already be using the product. Is this worth it?
 I see lot of negative reviews on this.


----------



## rdx_halo (Oct 6, 2014)

For the price you are paying, it's the best. I think your mom would love this phone.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 7, 2014)

But I'm hearing lot of talk about it's heating problem and crashing. I don't  want her to feel upset that I bought her something which has problems


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 7, 2014)

[MENTION=165219]emailvarunchandak[/MENTION] how's the v32 so far? Any bugs? I'm thinking about flashing it


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 7, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> [MENTION=165219]emailvarunchandak[/MENTION] how's the v32 so far? Any bugs? I'm thinking about flashing it



not much difference.... this noise cancellation is pissing me out... however, that ghosty and robotic sound during AV recording is gone... that can be a relief.... binary selections are more flat... unit increase/decrease scroll bars are also flat.....

if you want, you can avoid it until a proper version is available via updater app... this is the best bet...

*NOTE: Earlier people were saying about covering the speaker on right side and left side and were not able to hear from 1 side.... i also tried and it was the same.... I think there is only 1 speaker on left side and there is a microphone on the other side... else if you are talking on phone then your voice is directed downwards, not upwards, therefore its logical to think there is one microphone down below.. But I need to confirm this from people...*


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 7, 2014)

Flashed twrp and installed pure performance X, pure audio and the pure graphics hd mod one after another . The UI has become very snappy. Didn't try games or playing music. I am sure there will be some improvement there too.


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 7, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I'm interested in get Redmi1S for my mom. Need some inputs from you guys who may already be using the product. Is this worth it?
> I see lot of negative reviews on this.


Honestly, the redmi 1s is a phone I would only recommend to people who have a bit of know how. The hardware is solid and the screen is gorgeous. The software issues are a bit overrated and can be solved with a bit of tweaking. If all your mom needs is a basic smartphone with a bit of multimedia and gaming, this is a good choice. The heating issue is overrated. It only occurs when you are playing hd games. If you just root the phone and install coolify and one power guard, the heating will reduce . Then there is pure performance X mod which after I have installed, the phone performance has improved considerably. But by no means am I stating that you have to do all this just to use the phone. I personally used my Redmi for two weeks before rooting. It ran pretty well. The battery life is what caused me to Root. If you are a heavy user, it drains pretty fast especially because of the hd display. My opinion would be buy the redmi, root and underclock it to 1.2 Ghz, install coolify and one power guard. It will be more than enough for your mom. 
Personally I would say its worth it because of the gorgeous screen alone and then there is the camera which is way better than its competitors. Your other options are zenfone 4 or Android one. I won't recommend moto e since it is getting long in the tooth.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 7, 2014)

guys..

any decent app for Mi3 to record audio and video and capture photos ?? I am willing to pay decent amount for it. Due to this AV issue my work is stalled..!!

app reviews would be great if included.


----------



## KayKashyap (Oct 7, 2014)

34 is available now.


I miss those CRT animation,looks so plain now  also i feel ram usage has been increased.


----------



## kevz22 (Oct 7, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> guys..
> 
> any decent app for Mi3 to record audio and video and capture photos ?? I am willing to pay decent amount for it. Due to this AV issue my work is stalled..!!
> 
> app reviews would be great if included.



Had the same issue. Installed developer ROM and everything is fine now. Here's a sample video: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZIEi8sbaSk

BTW, even v32 of the stable ROM has the audio recording problem while shooting videos. That prompted me to flash developer ROM v4.9.26.


----------



## saifi2649 (Oct 7, 2014)

Is mi3 still available in your cart? I need it badly


----------



## rish1 (Oct 7, 2014)

[MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION] bro flipkart is mentioning that the next stock of mi earphones will be the if edition 

so you going for these or the if edition .. I an in double mind to cancel and wait for if edition or to keep v2   as for price if edition 
are listed for 799 as well


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 7, 2014)

saifi2649 said:


> Is mi3 still available in your cart? I need it badly



I had this in my cart and removed it later.Wish I had not removed it so that it could have been bought from someone else here.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 7, 2014)

rish said:


> [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION] bro flipkart is mentioning that the next stock of mi earphones will be the if edition
> 
> so you going for these or the if edition .. I an in double mind to cancel and wait for if edition or to keep v2   as for price if edition
> are listed for 799 as well



I even got it delivered today. Flipkart is sometimes too fast. Hardly 36 hrs.


----------



## kapiljhajhria (Oct 7, 2014)

Don't buy any xiaomi device
Check this out MIUI India ? View topic - No Xiaomi Spare parts at Xiaomi Service centres

Will be making the same thread here as well

*www.digit.in/forum/buying-advice/1...pare-parts-even-xiaomi-exclusive-centres.html


----------



## riyaz (Oct 7, 2014)

[MENTION=121718]saifi2649[/MENTION]i, I have it in cart but already ordered another phone so if u want, I can put your address on a COD order..


----------



## _prabhat (Oct 8, 2014)

Xiaomi releasing Redmi Note or Mi4 today?  View attachment 14854


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 8, 2014)

kevz22 said:


> Had the same issue. Installed developer ROM and everything is fine now. Here's a sample video: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZIEi8sbaSk
> 
> BTW, even v32 of the stable ROM has the audio recording problem while shooting videos. That prompted me to flash developer ROM v4.9.26.



can you quote main differences between v32 and developer version ?? So that I will flash it too...

FYI the video was taken from Mi3 Dev ROM ????

Link to the download please


----------



## saifi2649 (Oct 8, 2014)

riyaz said:


> [MENTION=121718]saifi2649[/MENTION]i, I have it in cart but already ordered another phone so if u want, I can put your address on a COD order..


Thank you for your offer bro even I also found one mi3 in my cart today and ordered asap when i saw it lol


----------



## kevz22 (Oct 8, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> can you quote main differences between v32 and developer version ?? So that I will flash it too...
> 
> FYI the video was taken from Mi3 Dev ROM ????
> 
> Link to the download please



It is available here: en.miui.com/extra.php?mod=rom/download&r=101&mobile=no#164
Download the WCDMA Chinese Developer ROM. 

The video was shot after flashing v4.9.26.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 8, 2014)

kevz22 said:


> It is available here: en.miui.com/extra.php?mod=rom/download&r=101&mobile=no#164
> Download the WCDMA Chinese Developer ROM.
> 
> The video was shot after flashing v4.9.26.



thanks for the link...

since it is in chinese ??? will everything change to chinese ?? fonts ??? names etc ??

or can I extract a specific apk from the package and install it ??? won't it be much easier ?


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 8, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Honestly, the redmi 1s is a phone I would only recommend to people who have a bit of know how. The hardware is solid and the screen is gorgeous. The software issues are a bit overrated and can be solved with a bit of tweaking. If all your mom needs is a basic smartphone with a bit of multimedia and gaming, this is a good choice. The heating issue is overrated. It only occurs when you are playing hd games. If you just root the phone and install coolify and one power guard, the heating will reduce . Then there is pure performance X mod which after I have installed, the phone performance has improved considerably. But by no means am I stating that you have to do all this just to use the phone. I personally used my Redmi for two weeks before rooting. It ran pretty well. The battery life is what caused me to Root. If you are a heavy user, it drains pretty fast especially because of the hd display. My opinion would be buy the redmi, root and underclock it to 1.2 Ghz, install coolify and one power guard. It will be more than enough for your mom.
> Personally I would say its worth it because of the gorgeous screen alone and then there is the camera which is way better than its competitors. Your other options are zenfone 4 or Android one. I won't recommend moto e since it is getting long in the tooth.


Thanks a lot bro for such a detailed answer. Wish I had not removed this from the cart.


----------



## bgeing (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi... Mi3 & Redmi 1S users, 

I'm successfully able to mirror (screen mirroring) to samsung tv from my Mi3 and also Redmi 1s  (can see what on my mob on big screen tv without any cables) , 
Can not do it by moto g (as per google search moto g doesnt support it) Redmi 1s can do with half the price. 

Sharing this for the benefit of others, or who have not tried can try this amazing feature


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 8, 2014)

Guys how about the Xiaomi charger? How good is it?


----------



## amjath (Oct 8, 2014)

bgeing said:


> Hi... Mi3 & Redmi 1S users,
> 
> I'm successfully able to mirror (screen mirroring) to samsung tv from my Mi3 and also Redmi 1s  (can see what on my mob on big screen tv without any cables) ,
> Can not do it by moto g (as per google search moto g doesnt support it) Redmi 1s can do with half the price.
> ...



do u own chromecast or any other miracast enabled devices


----------



## bgeing (Oct 8, 2014)

amjath said:


> do u own chromecast or any other miracast enabled devices



No need of chromecast, only my mi3 and a TV capable of mirroring.  Mirrored using wi-fi display.


----------



## rdx_halo (Oct 8, 2014)

bgeing said:


> No need of chromecast, only my mi3 and a TV capable of mirroring.  Mirrored using wi-fi display.


How do you mirror ? Please explain, which app you are using?


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 8, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> How do you mirror ? Please explain, which app you are using?



if you are connected to wifi with upnp enabled, along with a tv connected with the same wifi, then, when you open any image or video in gallery, you'll see projection icon, along with Send, Edit, etc. Click on projection and you can stream data to tv.

in case of mirroring, there is an option in settings, dont remember exactly, where you can enable it.


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 8, 2014)

Just got the latest update seems good, lacks the crt animation though, seems a bit bland


----------



## bgeing (Oct 8, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> How do you mirror ? Please explain, which app you are using?



Mirroring is very useful than projecting and it takes few seconds now to connect to tv.

First it requires a TV having built-in wifi-fi (or dongle) and capable of screen mirroring or miracast.

I did as below....
In my mi3 under General Setting > pressed more > pressed Wi-Fi display, it asked to enable, i pressed ok.

In Samsung TV opened opened screen mirroring option under source, it started to look for device.

Then in mob Samsung TV name showed up, I pressed and it connected to TV in few seconds.  Thats it, my mob screen was showing on TV  Photo, video, games, etc whatever on mob can see on TV.  You can do n number of things with this feature.

Btw, first i checked on our Samsung TV also i was able to check this mirroring on Sony / LG TVs also at showrooms and worked well. only thing is, contents quality is little inferior than original we see on mob.  I searched a lot for this and tried many things as we didnt have wi-fi router so this one came in handy.  now you can find more info in miui forum also abt this.


----------



## amjath (Oct 8, 2014)

So your TV itself is miracast enabled okay!!


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 8, 2014)

How is this phone guys? I'm thinking of buying it! Please tell me some reviews on it I mean regarding heating, bad ram management etc.


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 8, 2014)

Which phone are you talking about?? 

And those who have updated to latest version on mi3 check the data savings option, opera Max powered data saver is available 
I have started using it let me see if there is any remarkable savings in data

Those on redmi also can check and see


----------



## solanky (Oct 8, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Which phone are you talking about??
> 
> And those who have updated to latest version on mi3 check the data savings option, opera Max powered data saver is available
> I have started using it let me see if there is any remarkable savings in data
> ...


Its there on Redmi as well in new update.


----------



## saifi2649 (Oct 8, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Which phone are you talking about??
> 
> And those who have updated to latest version on mi3 check the data savings option, opera Max powered data saver is available
> I have started using it let me see if there is any remarkable savings in data
> ...


In my redmi it saved 1 mb data in 72 mb browsing lol


----------



## Chirag (Oct 8, 2014)

Guys, I just received my Redmi but I am out of station till next week so till then it would be sealed. I want to use it as a primary device. I require it for whatsapp, browsing, music and gaming (rarely). Rooting/under-clocking solves all the issues? I don't mind normal heating issues. The crashing and other software related bugs can be solved by updating or tweaking a bit? Should I use this as my primary device or sell it off?


----------



## solanky (Oct 8, 2014)

Chirag said:


> Guys, I just received my Redmi but I am out of station till next week so till then it would be sealed. I want to use it as a primary device. I require it for whatsapp, browsing, music and gaming (rarely). Rooting/under-clocking solves all the issues? I don't mind normal heating issues. The crashing and other software related bugs can be solved by updating or tweaking a bit? Should I use this as my primary device or sell it off?


All issues are extremely exaggerated, this is good phone.


----------



## bgeing (Oct 8, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Which phone are you talking about??
> 
> And those who have updated to latest version on mi3 check the data savings option, opera Max powered data saver is available
> I have started using it let me see if there is any remarkable savings in data
> ...


How much update files size is?
After update did u again erased/reset with previous data keeping.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 8, 2014)

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/10/08/7a972bcfeb0e674fc0dd98141cabfead.jpg

got an update for Mi3


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 8, 2014)

Well I updated from v23 to v34, the size was 256 mb I think
And no I didn't do any reset or formatting, phone working without any problems so far


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 8, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Well I updated from v23 to v34, the size was 256 mb I think


and me here from v32


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 8, 2014)

Nighthawk12 said:


> How is this phone guys? I'm thinking of buying it! Please tell me some reviews on it I mean regarding heating, bad ram management etc.



I'm talking about Redmi! Forgot to mention sorry!


----------



## rdx_halo (Oct 8, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> and me here from v32


Did personal data gets lost during flashing ? Is it in beta test?


----------



## whiplash (Oct 9, 2014)

Placed my order of mi3  I haven't used android OS as i have always been a Nokia user..currently owning a lumia 720. Though still wondering Is 16 GB internal memory is enough for apps and music ?


----------



## rdx_halo (Oct 9, 2014)

Unless your are into heavy gaming 16 GB is enough


----------



## whiplash (Oct 9, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> Unless your are into heavy gaming 16 GB is enough




I get hooked to a single game and keep on playing it till I finish it  so I would be able to manage ..cant wait to get my hands on this phone after all the good things being said about it


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 9, 2014)

No no these are stable roms, I didn't lose any data, but it's always safe to have a backup before updating, use the built in backup option


----------



## kaz (Oct 9, 2014)

Mi3 coming in stock anytime soon? Any idea or related news?


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 9, 2014)

Guys when is redmi note launching? What will be the price? Will keep it 10k or reduce, what do you think? I think xiaomi is a bit late. The karbonn octane plus will be a stiff competitor.


----------



## Dark Prince (Oct 9, 2014)

Guys i guess i have a Mi3 to give away. Just got a message from my friend stating that he has a Mi3 in the cart to give away. PM me if anyone is interested. Will try to place a COD


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 9, 2014)

guys is anti theft inbuilt in mi3 ?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 10, 2014)

so today i was playing clash of clans and the back side near camera i felt the back cover is really soft like it's melting  i thought it might be just me but nope co-worker said the same thing. and of course he said but you were saying heating issue will be solved with updates and i had no answer ); 

anyone experienced something like this with redmi 1s ?

don't assume anything about redmi 1s just checking with you guys.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2014)

guys is there a way to update Redmi 1S by copy pasting the update file in SD card instead of OTA?
if yes do post link and details


----------



## bgeing (Oct 10, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> guys is there a way to update Redmi 1S by copy pasting the update file in SD card instead of OTA?
> if yes do post link and details



I think it can be possible, open updater in mob and press option > press select update package > then locate the folder you've copied the update file on sd card and proceed.  In mi3 update file download in the 'downloaded_rom' folder.  Hope you get the same with redmi 1s.


----------



## KayKashyap (Oct 10, 2014)

avoid using external sd card,update using internal storage.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2014)

bgeing said:


> I think it can be possible, open updater in mob and press option > press select update package > then locate the folder you've copied the update file on sd card and proceed.  In mi3 update file download in the 'downloaded_rom' folder.  Hope you get the same with redmi 1s.


Thanks for the reply

Is this the official update? 
MIUI ROM for Redmi 1S - MIUI Downloads - MIUI Official Forum


----------



## bgeing (Oct 10, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> Is this the official update?
> MIUI ROM for Redmi 1S - MIUI Downloads - MIUI Official Forum



In that link its showing 'china' region, however i think you should update with 'global' version which is 43.0 with 515M (Indian specific update not yet released i think as in the case of mi3, any experienced FM can confirm this).

Before doing so, pl go through this thread to get to know more from who have updated their redmi 1s recently and also visit miui fourm.

Remember below also.... 


KayKashyap said:


> avoid using external sd card,update using internal storage.



Also check in you mobile's updater that what its showing (if dont hav net in ur mob, then check the forum).


----------



## dissel (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello Experts,

We have a Redmi 1S at our home less than 2 weeks and update to the latest ver.41 when it prompt. My query here whenever Camera start for Video mode it always go back to 720P mode as a result Low 720P recording. As I still can't able to locate how to/ where to save 1080P settings. 

If anyone find solution or workaround please share.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 10, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> guys is there a way to update Redmi 1S by copy pasting the update file in SD card instead of OTA?
> if yes do post link and details



download the ROM zip file from the MIUI site, put it anywhere in sd card/internal memory.
open the updater app, click menu button and select the update package (the zip file)
select update
wait for phone to reboot.


----------



## baiju (Oct 10, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> guys is there a way to update Redmi 1S by copy pasting the update file in SD card instead of OTA?
> if yes do post link and details


I updated three Redmi phones this way. You can put the update in internal or external memory and update using the updater app.


----------



## baiju (Oct 10, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> guys is there a way to update Redmi 1S by copy pasting the update file in SD card instead of OTA?
> if yes do post link and details



I updated three Redmi phones this way. You can put the update in internal or external memory and update using the updater app.


----------



## sksundram (Oct 10, 2014)

I want to buy *Mi-Pad* (7.9 inch tablet). When can I expect its launching in India and at what price?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 10, 2014)

dissel said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> We have a Redmi 1S at our home less than 2 weeks and update to the latest ver.41 when it prompt. My query here whenever Camera start for Video mode it always go back to 720P mode as a result Low 720P recording. As I still can't able to locate how to/ where to save 1080P settings.
> 
> If anyone find solution or workaround please share.


All the camera settings revert to default when you exit camera.


----------



## solanky (Oct 11, 2014)

dissel said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> We have a Redmi 1S at our home less than 2 weeks and update to the latest ver.41 when it prompt. My query here whenever Camera start for Video mode it always go back to 720P mode as a result Low 720P recording. As I still can't able to locate how to/ where to save 1080P settings.
> 
> If anyone find solution or workaround please share.


First you need to off Simple mode. Then you will see an option written 720. Touch it and change to 1080.


----------



## _prabhat (Oct 11, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Guys when is redmi note launching? What will be the price? Will keep it 10k or reduce, what do you think? I think xiaomi is a bit late. The karbonn octane plus will be a stiff competitor.


I am hoping that they will launch it on coming Tuesday after Redmi sale. But yes I think they are late. This is latest news Xiaomi update: Mi3 won't sell in India any more, Redmi Note coming soon | Digit.in


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 11, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> download the ROM zip file from the MIUI site, put it anywhere in sd card/internal memory.
> open the updater app, click menu button and select the update package (the zip file)
> select update
> wait for phone to reboot.



Thanks

will it wipe all my contacts/sms/apps etc?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 11, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Thanks
> 
> will it wipe all my contacts/sms/apps etc?


It didn't wipe anything when I tried but make sure you have them backed-up.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 11, 2014)

any one still has mi3 in cart ??


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 11, 2014)

It says my Xiaomi Mi3 might reach on saturday , so if lucky i get by 1/2 days  , Suggest good Screen Guard and Flipk Pouch (amazon /Flipkart)  also if u use that Pouch , kindly Upload 3-4 pics pls


----------



## abirthedevil (Oct 11, 2014)

Get the Nillkin tempered glass screen guard, and Nillkin frosted back case. I personally am using a fake Spigen tough armor case, provides excellent protection, tho makes use of buttons difficult and adds bulk to an already large phone. But as we have read in posts, Xiaomi service centers don't have spares so protecting phone from damage is a top priority.


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 11, 2014)

Guys mx player doesn't work on my Redmi 1s. After installing it when it downloads the codecs, they refuse to install. Any fix? Anybody else faced this problem?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 11, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Guys mx player doesn't work on my Redmi 1s. After installing it when it downloads the codecs, they refuse to install. Any fix? Anybody else faced this problem?



I installed the ARM V7 neon codec from the apk i have


----------



## seamon (Oct 12, 2014)

Works on ZR.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 12, 2014)

Please someone gimme the review on Redmi 1s. Eagerly waiting for it!


----------



## Minion (Oct 12, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Guys mx player doesn't work on my Redmi 1s. After installing it when it downloads the codecs, they refuse to install. Any fix? Anybody else faced this problem?



Use BSplayer better than Mxplayer and supports DTS decoding and very battery efficient too.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 12, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Guys mx player doesn't work on my Redmi 1s. After installing it when it downloads the codecs, they refuse to install. Any fix? Anybody else faced this problem?


I just installed mxplayer and it worked flawlessly without need of any codecs.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 12, 2014)

Minion said:


> Use BSplayer better than Mxplayer and supports DTS decoding and very battery efficient too.



unofficially one can use DTS plugin to play DTS audio in MXPlayer


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeah mx player works fine now without any codecs. I downloaded it from the playstore this time. The previous one was a side loaded apk I had got from my friend so that might have been the problem.


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 12, 2014)

Guys I have a problem. I have a generic usb gamepad from a brand called atek. It resembles a ps3 controller. I connected the gamepad to my Redmi 1s through otg  and used usb joystick center to enable it. I can even navigate the menus using the gamepad. But whenever I start a game, the gamepad doesn't work. The USB joystick app restarts whenever I start a game. So I have to again go and select my gamepad but again when I resume the game same thing happens . Maybe it is happening due to low ram. Anybody else faced this issue? Help?


----------



## dissel (Oct 12, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> All the camera settings revert to default when you exit camera.



Ohh...Then it is common bug at the camera software so no cure yet. Thanks for confirming. 



solanky said:


> First you need to off Simple mode. Then you will see an option written 720. Touch it and change to 1080.



I turned off the simple mode and get 480 SD / 720 HD /1080 HD option, but when ever I turned it off it return 720 mode despite of shooting 1080 video earlier session.

*i.imgur.com/DVzNej6l.png?1


----------



## Minion (Oct 12, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> unofficially one can use DTS plugin to play DTS audio in MXPlayer



Yeah,i knew that but Mxplayer failed to use external DTS plugin that is why shifted to bsplayer till now it hasn't failed me.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 12, 2014)

Any other cheaper but good flip pouch for mi3  also Tempered Screen guard is costing 800 Rs >.< is that Sguard really that good ?

Nillkin Fresh Series Leather Flip Cover Case for Xiaomi Mi3 - Black: Buy Nillkin Fresh Series Leather Flip Cover Case for Xiaomi Mi3 - Black Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in

549+50 Rs  for pouch and 



>.>   800 Rs for Screen guard 

NillkinTM‎ H Tempered Glass Screen Guard Protector For Xiaomi Mi3: Buy NillkinTM‎ H Tempered Glass Screen Guard Protector For Xiaomi Mi3 Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 13, 2014)

dissel said:


> Ohh...Then it is common bug at the camera software so no cure yet. Thanks for confirming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i dont think there is a way to default it to 1080p..... maybe 3rd party app can help.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 13, 2014)

All Redmi owners need a help. Tomorrow is the flash sale for Redmi1s need suggestions on how to get hold of this without missing out.
Since Flipkart is blocked at office may have to go home.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 13, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> All Redmi owners need a help. Tomorrow is the flash sale for Redmi1s need suggestions on how to get hold of this without missing out.
> Since Flipkart is blocked at office may have to go home.



watch out this thread... people will buy here and ask people if they want.... for example, I'll be trying tomorrow to buy and if successfull, I'll notify here


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 13, 2014)

There is 100000 units on sale, don't think it would be tough like before


----------



## josin (Oct 13, 2014)

where can i download redmi 1s update (downloading from phone always fails)


----------



## amjath (Oct 13, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> There is 100000 units on sale, don't think it would be tough like before



Xiaomi didnot import anything recently. The stock is from the import on 4th oct. I doubt people lost interest in Redmi 
*www.zauba.com/import-redmi-hs-code.html


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 13, 2014)

amjath said:


> Xiaomi didnot import anything recently. The stock is from the import on 4th oct. I doubt people lost interest in Redmi



especially when people started reporting of unavailability of spare components of Xiaomi products.


----------



## amjath (Oct 13, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> especially when people started reporting of unavailability of spare components of Xiaomi products.



Even though one tries to pay for the damage and wanted to service but the service is unavailable is painful experience.


----------



## lywyre (Oct 13, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> especially when people started reporting of unavailability of spare components of Xiaomi products.





amjath said:


> Even though one tries to pay for the damage and wanted to service but the service is unavailable is painful experience.



I know how that feeling would be. My brother has an Alcatel OneTouch 6030A which has a failed speaker. Was not able to find any service centre that could fix the issue.
The upside: His wife gifted him a Moto G (2014) for their first anniversary


----------



## bgeing (Oct 13, 2014)

josin said:


> where can i download redmi 1s update (downloading from phone always fails)



Here!
MIUI ROM for Redmi 1S - MIUI Downloads - MIUI Official Forum


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 13, 2014)

amjath said:


> Even though one tries to pay for the damage and wanted to service but the service is unavailable is painful experience.



and i think same is going to happen with OnePlus


----------



## amjath (Oct 13, 2014)

^might be


----------



## R2K (Oct 13, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> and i think same is going to happen with OnePlus



Oneplus is popular around he world. Thats not the case with xiaomi


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 13, 2014)

In terms of service one plus is way behind,if you manage to damage your phone you will have a hard time getting oPO repaired, popularity can't repair the phone 
I think Xiaomi will definitely improve their service in India, they just appointed another ex googler jai mani as the product manager in India 
I don't think they would make these kind of commitments without having a plan 


Got the redmi finally 
Didn't do much to it since its a gift, just updated to latest software and applied the screen guard 
The phone did heat up while updating 
I plan to do some tweaks before I hand it over 
The phone feels really good and well built and the screen is nice 
Camera is nice too
Has anyone bought a flipcover for this phone? Any suggestions?


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 13, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Has anyone bought a flipcover for this phone? Any suggestions?



no flipcover yet... please let me know if you find a decent one or a premium one


----------



## dissel (Oct 13, 2014)

Official Flip Cover for Redmi 1s available, but it is a glue one. 300 times remove capability

Error 500 Server Error

Edit : link is working - Why Error 500 shows ?


----------



## saifi2649 (Oct 14, 2014)

V45 reduced heating issue in redmi. Its not even heating 50% as it was heating previously


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 14, 2014)

saifi2649 said:


> V45 reduced heating issue in redmi. Its not even heating 50% as it was heating previously



Did you get it via updates or manually sourced it ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 14, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Did you get it via updates or manually sourced it ?



probably from MIUI forum. I'll download and flash it tomorrow myself.


----------



## saifi2649 (Oct 14, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Did you get it via updates or manually sourced it ?


Via OTA


----------



## amjath (Oct 14, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Did you get it via updates or manually sourced it ?



Official words and source 
Xiaomi releases Redmi 1S v45 update in India with major fixes


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 14, 2014)

You are registered for the Redmi 1S sale, beginning at 2PM on October 14, 2014.

Please ensure you buy your Redmi 1S as soon as the sale starts, as we are expecting a huge response.

Redmi 1S comes with a complimentary screen protector and a micro SIM card adapter.

Customers who are able to successfully buy RedMi 1S during today's sale
must complete the payment by 6:00 PM today.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 14, 2014)

Flipkart is blocked at office. No Power at home. 
Mobile Internet speed very unreliable.
Can I finalize my Redmi1s purchase today?


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 14, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Flipkart is blocked at office. No Power at home.
> Mobile Internet speed very unreliable.
> Can I finalize my Redmi1s purchase today?



let me get it the cart first


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 14, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> let me get it the cart first



Now? I don't think it's possible right now.


----------



## sandynator (Oct 14, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Has anyone bought a flipcover for this phone? Any suggestions?



For Cover [Xiaomi Or any other brands]do visit foll. site
Buy Mobile Phones Cases & Covers in India Online with Free Shipping

Mr. Nadeem based in Mumbai is proprietor who runs this site. Make sure of availability first. Genuine guy with competitive pricing. He can source any other covers too which are rarely available here.

I got Pudini Quick Sand case @ 199 inr from him everywhere it was around 300+ inr.

Hope this helps..


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 14, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Now? I don't think it's possible right now.



i got a congratulations message


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 14, 2014)

Anyone got it in cart?

- - - Updated - - -

If anyone got it in cart please reply I need it!


----------



## sharang (Oct 14, 2014)

I have one Redmi 1s in cart.Was ordering for a friend.This time even he has got it in cart.
So,if anyone needs, I can place a COD order.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 14, 2014)

sharang said:


> I have one Redmi 1s in cart.Was ordering for a friend.This time even he has got it in cart.
> So,if anyone needs, I can place a COD order.


I need bro!


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 14, 2014)

sharang said:


> I have one Redmi 1s in cart.Was ordering for a friend.This time even he has got it in cart.
> So,if anyone needs, I can place a COD order.



still stuck at 


*Congratulations!
Please wait while we add your Redmi 1S to cart… Do not refresh this page…
* :'(

- - - Updated - - -

NOTE: I think I have it in my cart...!!

let me know if anyone needs it.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 14, 2014)

I need one Redmi. Please PM me if anyone has got one.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 14, 2014)

I need one Redmi 1s, please reply to me if you are willing to order.. 

Help will be appreciated.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 14, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> probably from MIUI forum. I'll download and flash it tomorrow myself.





saifi2649 said:


> Via OTA





amjath said:


> Official words and source
> Xiaomi releases Redmi 1S v45 update in India with major fixes



I too got it via OTA. It didn't notify me but when I checked manually, it showed me the update. 515MB.

PS: Wondering when did v43 came out ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 14, 2014)

View attachment 14870


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 14, 2014)

Buffalo went in water


----------



## Abhii1902 (Oct 14, 2014)

*Redmi 1s Cont fast if any 1 need*


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 14, 2014)

Abhii1902 said:


> *Redmi 1s Cont fast if any 1 need*



Pm'd you please check!


----------



## Abhii1902 (Oct 14, 2014)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Pm'd you please check!


Replied check


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 14, 2014)

guys... I am getting too many PMs.... those who want plz comment immediate of my post... and then pm me your address , ph, etc, accordingly...


----------



## Naveen.S (Oct 14, 2014)

I have one RedMi 1S in my cart too. If any one want it, PM me necessary details.

Anyone from Chandigarh, India needs Mi3? I have one Mi3 already and FlipKart sent one more to my address. If I won't accept it by tomorrow morning, FlipKart will cancel it.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 14, 2014)

Naveen.S said:


> I have one RedMi 1S in my cart too. If any one want it, PM me necessary details.
> 
> Anyone from Chandigarh, India needs Mi3? I have one Mi3 already and FlipKart sent one more to my address. If I won't accept it by tomorrow morning, FlipKart will cancel it.



grt... i'll let u know if i need it.

- - - Updated - - -

dashing.sujay - you can pm me if still interested.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 14, 2014)

I got one ordered by a forum member of erodov so don't need it anymore!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 14, 2014)

Naveen.S said:


> I have one RedMi 1S in my cart too. If any one want it, PM me necessary details.
> 
> Anyone from Chandigarh, India needs Mi3? I have one Mi3 already and FlipKart sent one more to my address. If I won't accept it by tomorrow morning, FlipKart will cancel it.


if available please let me knw..


----------



## Naveen.S (Oct 14, 2014)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> if available please let me knw..


Sorry buddy ! Received PM from *bgeing* already.


Guys ! Xiaomi Mi3 is available at FlipKart Chandigarh office till tomorrow morning.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 14, 2014)

Naveen.S said:


> Sorry buddy ! Received PM from *bgeing* already.
> 
> 
> Guys ! Xiaomi Mi3 is available at FlipKart Chandigarh office till tomorrow morning.



i have placed the order for bgeing


----------



## Naveen.S (Oct 14, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> i have placed the order for bgeing


How many RedMi 1S does he need? 

Alright ! pulkitpopli2004 : PM me your address and contact number.


----------



## bgeing (Oct 14, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> i have placed the order for bgeing



Really this place is worth to be part of it!!! 
And people like you are really appreciated.
ordered this for my colleague, even i tried today but couldnt get one in my cart. 

THANKS A TON!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 14, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> grt... i'll let u know if i need it.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> dashing.sujay - you can pm me if still interested.



Was on my way to office so missed it. 

Good luck Next time.


----------



## Abhii1902 (Oct 14, 2014)

*If any1 still need redmi 1s pm fast*


----------



## Reloaded (Oct 14, 2014)

I finally bought it, hopefully the issues are fixed with the new update.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 14, 2014)

Guys I need the phone mi3.. anyone has it... please reply..


----------



## amjath (Oct 14, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> Guys I need the phone mi3.. anyone has it... please reply..


 [MENTION=34917]Naveen.S[/MENTION] has it pm him


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 14, 2014)

Naveen.S said:


> I have one RedMi 1S in my cart too. If any one want it, PM me necessary details.
> 
> Anyone from Chandigarh, India needs Mi3? I have one Mi3 already and FlipKart sent one more to my address. If I won't accept it by tomorrow morning, FlipKart will cancel it.


yo bro... ek mi3 kya bhaav hai ???


----------



## fz8975 (Oct 14, 2014)

Is it really true that Mi3 won't be selling anymore..
??


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 14, 2014)

fz8975 said:


> Is it really true that Mi3 won't be selling anymore..
> ??


It sseems so 
Redmi note and mi4 will follow 
[Interview] [Q & A] Hugo Barra : Xiaomi comfortable to meet Indian demand. - India - MIUI Official Forum - Mobile


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 14, 2014)

If anybody still has a RedMi 1S in their cart and would want to dispose off,I'm ready to buy it.


----------



## rdx_halo (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes the mi3 is being upgraded with mi4, it will follow after RedMi Note.


----------



## Reloaded (Oct 14, 2014)

I canceled my order for Huawei Honor Holly. Hope i made the right decision


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION] for the generosity.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 15, 2014)

Even im ready


----------



## sandynator (Oct 15, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Thanks [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION] for the generosity.


Do not forget the neft/rtgs transfer in my bank account else I'll cancel the order from my end...


----------



## Naveen.S (Oct 15, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> yo bro... ek mi3 kya bhaav hai ???


13,999/- and you can pay directly at FlipKart Chandigarh Office. They will hold Mi3 for today only and cancel order in the evening.


I have *RedMi 1S* in my cart. Does anyone need it?


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 15, 2014)

oh damn... i thought u had it in your cart


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 15, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Do not forget the neft/rtgs transfer in my bank account else I'll cancel the order from my end...


----------



## vinit659 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi there is not LED light for Home, back and menu option in my Redmi1S.
also there is no option for Operation key under Setting--> buttons.
Any one facing the same issue


----------



## bgeing (Oct 15, 2014)

vinit659 said:


> Hi there is not LED light for Home, back and menu option in my Redmi1S.
> also there is no option for Operation key under Setting--> buttons.
> Any one facing the same issue



Yes, Led backlight is lacking in every Redmi 1s. I think thats why they printed them in red colour.
View attachment 14879


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 15, 2014)

Don't raise your expectations too much guys. You are paying a meagre sum of 6k.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 15, 2014)

vinit659 said:


> Hi there is not LED light for Home, back and menu option in my Redmi1S.
> also there is no option for Operation key under Setting--> buttons.
> Any one facing the same issue



Yes they are not backlit it was stated...


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 15, 2014)

I see so many people here who bought Redmi and mi3. Why don't you share your tips on how to get hold of this?
Have been trying for almost a long time now!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 15, 2014)

vinit659 said:


> Hi there is not LED light for Home, back and menu option in my Redmi1S.
> also there is no option for Operation key under Setting--> buttons.
> Any one facing the same issue


they never said it'll have led lighting


----------



## amjath (Oct 15, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I see so many people here who bought Redmi and mi3. Why don't you share your tips on how to get hold of this?
> Have been trying for almost a long time now!



Tips to get hold Redmi only[Mi3 discontinued permanently]:
1. Be ready before 2 PM with flipkart site open.
2. Pay with COD option
3. Avoid Mobile browser or app 
4. If you cant book, check this thread  and reply them ASAP


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 15, 2014)

amjath said:


> Tips to get hold Redmi only[Mi3 discontinued permanently]:
> 1. Be ready before 2 PM with flipkart site open.
> 2. Pay with COD option
> 3. Avoid Mobile browser or app
> 4. If you cant book, check this thread  and reply them ASAP


or wait for someone here to get in cart


----------



## amjath (Oct 15, 2014)

^ thats what i wanted to mean in point 4, missed certain words


----------



## Naveen.S (Oct 15, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I see so many people here who bought Redmi and mi3. Why don't you share your tips on how to get hold of this?
> Have been trying for almost a long time now!


You should clear your PM Inbox too. I replied to your PM regarding RedMi 1S  but it bounced back. Your Inbox is full and unable to hold new PM until you clear a bit.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 15, 2014)

amjath said:


> Tips to get hold Redmi only[Mi3 discontinued permanently]:
> 1. Be ready before 2 PM with flipkart site open.
> 2. Pay with COD option
> 3. Avoid Mobile browser or app
> 4. If you cant book, check this thread  and reply them ASAP


Regarding Option 1
Power cuts at our home during that time for the past 6 months or so
Flipkart blocked in office after the sale day
Mobile connection is pathetic so don't know how to go ahead.
How does COD help?
Ideally want to buy using CC(EMI) since tight on budget to buy using Cash.


emailvarunchandak said:


> or wait for someone here to get in cart


Yes.


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 15, 2014)

Breaking: Xiaomi bosses say an Android One device is around the corner - Gizchina.com | Gizchina.com

Android one from Xiaomi


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 15, 2014)

I like MiUi more.


----------



## amjath (Oct 15, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Breaking: Xiaomi bosses say an Android One device is around the corner - Gizchina.com | Gizchina.com
> 
> Android one from Xiaomi


Awesome cracking news


----------



## Chirag (Oct 15, 2014)

Guys just got my Redmi. 

What are the things I should do to make my experience better? 
How do I update it to the latest version?
I want to save images/music/games on SD Card. Will I have to root it?
What applications should I install to make the phone better (heating issues)?


----------



## Reloaded (Oct 15, 2014)

^Update it to the latest version and tell you experience.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 15, 2014)

Chirag said:


> Guys just got my Redmi.
> 
> What are the things I should do to make my experience better?
> How do I update it to the latest version?
> ...



Just open updater and check for updates, it should you the v45 update. That will solve your all heating issues.

To save images/music to SD card, you don't need to root but for apps, I guess yes.


----------



## Chirag (Oct 15, 2014)

^^
Images as in from camera. I can choose to save them to SD card without rooting?


----------



## baiju (Oct 15, 2014)

Chirag said:


> Guys just got my Redmi.
> 
> What are the things I should do to make my experience better?
> How do I update it to the latest version?
> ...



Update to latest version 45. It will solve heating and low ram issues. Instead of OTA update, download the file to pc and transfer to phone or sd card and update. The OTA update has no resume feature, you have to start again if the download fails. After this update you can specify the sd card as save location for camera.No rooting is required.

Redmi 1S C/W Stable ROM (Global/Multilanguage) JHCMIBH45.0 Changelog/Download - Redmi 1S - MIUI Official Forum


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 15, 2014)

Chirag said:


> ^^
> Images as in from camera. I can choose to save them to SD card without rooting?



Yes..

- - - Updated - - -



baiju said:


> Update to latest version 45. It will solve heating and low ram issues. Instead of OTA update, download the file to pc and transfer to phone or sd card and update.



I can not see any change in RAM management after v45 update.


----------



## baiju (Oct 16, 2014)

I am getting around 350MB free ram when no apps are running and around 150MB when 3-4 apps are running. Previously, the free ram will get as low as 90MB on opening two three apps.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 16, 2014)

baiju said:


> I am getting around 350MB free ram when no apps are running and around 150MB when 3-4 apps are running. Previously, the free ram will get as low as 90MB on opening two three apps.



What about heating issues?


----------



## baiju (Oct 16, 2014)

Nighthawk12 said:


> What about heating issues?



No more heating issues as before. The phone gets a little warm while gaming and browsing. Before it was like touching a hot iron. This update is definitely recommended.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 16, 2014)

Got hold of my Xiaomi Power Bank today. Any suggestions on how to start using this one?


----------



## amjath (Oct 16, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Got hold of my Xiaomi Power Bank today. Any suggestions on how to start using this one?


Charge them fully and start using  That's it.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 16, 2014)

Someone suggest me some good case/covers for Redmi1s under 200rs.


----------



## sandynator (Oct 17, 2014)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Someone suggest me some good case/covers for Redmi1s under 200rs.


Get pudini quicksand back case. It has good grip. 

Xiomi Redme 1S Back Cover Pudini Quick Sand Finish (Hard Plastic)

Posting actual image taken from my redmi 1s
imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## Chirag (Oct 17, 2014)

Just started using Redmi. The first thing I did was update to latest ROM (v45). 

The phone is getting kind of hot? I am unable to hold it over my ear. This update was supposed to solve the heating issues?

I have used my friends' smartphones and haven't felt this kind of heat. Also, the UI is kind of laggy. The pop-up takes at least a second to open up after clicking on the button.


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 17, 2014)

Chirag said:


> Just started using Redmi. The first thing I did was update to latest ROM (v45).
> 
> The phone is getting kind of hot? I am unable to hold it over my ear. This update was supposed to solve the heating issues?
> 
> I have used my friends' smartphones and haven't felt this kind of heat. Also, the UI is kind of laggy. The pop-up takes at least a second to open up after clicking on the button.


MIUI and laggy??  I always found the ui to be pretty fluid. Kind of like iOS which is expected since miui is based on iOS. You can get stock android if you like. Jus install the cyanogen mod Rom for redmi. It is stock kitkat


----------



## sandynator (Oct 17, 2014)

A competitor for Redmi 1s has arrived on Flipkart. Specs seems decent except mediatek SOC.



Honor Holly Store Online - Buy Honor Holly Products Online at Best Price in India - Flipkart.com

Those who cannot get redmi 1s can think of it.


----------



## saifi2649 (Oct 17, 2014)

Chirag said:


> Just started using Redmi. The first thing I did was update to latest ROM (v45).
> 
> The phone is getting kind of hot? I am unable to hold it over my ear. This update was supposed to solve the heating issues?
> 
> I have used my friends' smartphones and haven't felt this kind of heat. Also, the UI is kind of laggy. The pop-up takes at least a second to open up after clicking on the button.


Clear cache from recovery. Mine was slow too after update but after clear cache and user data everything is smooth now


----------



## Chirag (Oct 17, 2014)

Will do that. What about the heating issue? I switched on the phone 30 minutes back and I am just using whatsapp and it is really warm near the ear piece. Warm enough to be uncomfortable while talking on the phone.

Edit. Cleared cache and user data. Don't see any smoothness. Also, can't keep the phone over my ear for more than 5-10 seconds. It's that hot. Even when I am not using the phone, it isn't cooling down. Defective?

Edit 2: Also, the charger isn't working. I tried a different charger and it works but not Redmi charger. Well, this is a sad experience.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 17, 2014)

After an update to ROM 45 for RedMi 1S it is recommended to do a factory reset and restart. Then do a Clear cache etc etc.


----------



## Chirag (Oct 17, 2014)

^^
Did clear the cache. Still kind of slow and heating issues. Also, the charger is faulty. Should I just return the phone or I can use a different charger (Samsung)?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 17, 2014)

Do a factory reset first after the update. That charger is a 2000 mah charger,it charges the hone pretty fast, a lower Mah charger though will charge but albeit take longer to charge the Redmi1s. So raise a complain with Flipkart.


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 17, 2014)

Root the phone and install coolify. Heating issue will reduce


----------



## Chirag (Oct 17, 2014)

The CPU-Z says the phone temperature is 38 degrees which people are saying is normal. But the ear-piece is really hot and the back cover feels warm even after reset/deleting cache. Is this how Redmi is going to be? I have used Grand 2 and it's cool/normal/not at all hot.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 17, 2014)

Chirag said:


> The CPU-Z says the phone temperature is 38 degrees which people are saying is normal. But the ear-piece is really hot and the back cover feels warm even after reset/deleting cache. Is this how Redmi is going to be? I have used Grand 2 and it's cool/normal/not at all hot.



lol.. redmi is going to be red hot...!


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 17, 2014)

The Xioami Power bank is pretty good.


----------



## Reloaded (Oct 17, 2014)

Chirag said:


> The CPU-Z says the phone temperature is 38 degrees which people are saying is normal. But the ear-piece is really hot and the back cover feels warm even after reset/deleting cache. Is this how Redmi is going to be? I have used Grand 2 and it's cool/normal/not at all hot.





Does the update reduce performance?


----------



## Chirag (Oct 17, 2014)

^^
I don't know. The first thing I did after opening the box was update Redmi to latest version.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 17, 2014)

Was anyone able to book two redmis at one go?


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey guys can you tell me which one looks better from these 2:

Imported Black Hybrid Soft Back Case Cover Pouch Bumper FOR Xiaomi Redmi 1s | eBay

FOR Xiaomi Redmi 1s Attractive Quality Back Cover Case | eBay


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 17, 2014)

any one using custom roms or android 4.4 plz tell in redmi 1 s......


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 18, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> any one using custom roms or android 4.4 plz tell in redmi 1 s......


I haven't used the mokee Rom but from what I read on the net, it really enhances the performance of this phone. Stock android makes good use of this hardware. Heating issues and low ram to issues have vanished. The phone performs like moto g if not better due to the higher clocked cpu.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 18, 2014)

Received the RedMi 1S , woould not have been possible without Sandynators immense help, updated to ROM45 and everything is looking great at the moment.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 18, 2014)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Hey guys can you tell me which one looks better from these 2:
> 
> Imported Black Hybrid Soft Back Case Cover Pouch Bumper FOR Xiaomi Redmi 1s | eBay
> 
> FOR Xiaomi Redmi 1s Attractive Quality Back Cover Case | eBay



lol, no one cared to check out those links? Well, neither did i


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 18, 2014)

Well I have been looking at miui forums, of redmi
The consensus seems to be that though the heating issue have been addressed, and Ram is okish the performance isn't on par with v41.1
The phone I got has been in its box and I decided to check how it is, after browsing for like 5 min, the phone started to get warn was indeed surprised how quick it was , well I didn't wait much to see how far it went but decided to do all the tweaks then
Rooted, flashed twrp, pure performance mod, ramscript, and patched services.jar 
Well everything looks good so far, phones smooth but it's warm and stays warm doesn't get heated up
Just to test out its performance can you recommend.a graphics intensive game and small size (within 50-100mb max)
I tried temple run it ran fine for the smaller period I tested should check more

Also I tried resetting the phone and ended up losing all the pre installed apps except play store including the stock browser :/


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 18, 2014)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Hey guys can you tell me which one looks better from these 2:
> 
> Imported Black Hybrid Soft Back Case Cover Pouch Bumper FOR Xiaomi Redmi 1s | eBay
> 
> FOR Xiaomi Redmi 1s Attractive Quality Back Cover Case | eBay


None comes close to your avatar


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 18, 2014)

[MENTION=107549]kamikaz[/MENTION] try 300, the game is pretty intensive with a small footprint.


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 18, 2014)

Which 300 the game by Warner bros? Of the latest movie??


----------



## int86 (Oct 18, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> any one using custom roms or android 4.4 plz tell in redmi 1 s......


Me  using  cm11.  Ram  problem  solved.  Multitasking  easy.


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 19, 2014)

Guys need some help here 
I did a foolish thing of doing a reset of the redmi without taking a backup
Now I'm stuck without stock browser and other apps 
But that's not the problem here 
The theme manager is showing Chinese themes even though the locale is set to us and language en
And I think the phones location is being locked into some place 2.5 hours ahead of us, Malaysia may be ( ie when I switch on the phone, it automatically acquires time of Malayasia/china I think) how do I fix this any help ( esp the themes)
Feels like I might have to flash the rom again

- - - Updated - - -

ok just remembered i had the previously downloaded update file in my phone and i flashed it , now i have got back all the google apps and stock browser but the theme manager still showing chinese damn

- - - Updated - - -

more update , can anyone extract the theme app from the latest rom and send it to me , i ran out of bandwidth on my broadband and downloading the whole rom is pain, if anyone has the theme apk from v45 that would be fine


----------



## Head Banger (Oct 19, 2014)

Is this site legit? My friend wants to order mi3

Buy Xiaomi Mi3, Mi4, MiPad, HongMi 1S, Redmi Note - XIAOMI MOBILE RETAIL SHOP


----------



## saifi2649 (Oct 19, 2014)

None is legit other than flipkart. You won't get warranty if you buy from some other website


----------



## amjath (Oct 19, 2014)

Head Banger said:


> Is this site legit? My friend wants to order mi3
> 
> Buy Xiaomi Mi3, Mi4, MiPad, HongMi 1S, Redmi Note - XIAOMI MOBILE RETAIL SHOP



wait for mi4


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 19, 2014)

Guys I was wondering what is the best way to fix all the problems of redmi 1s. Flashing the Cm11 kitkat Rom or updating to v45?


----------



## Head Banger (Oct 19, 2014)

amjath said:


> wait for mi4



How long?


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 19, 2014)

Head Banger said:


> How long?


December I think. It will be worth the wait imo. The 2gb ram version of mi 4 will cost the same as mi3 so really the most vfm phone in that range


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 19, 2014)

Guys got my redmi 1s loving it so far so tell me whats the best i can do to make the most of the phone..


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 19, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> Guys got my redmi 1s loving it so far so tell me whats the best i can do to make the most of the phone..


Root it and install, pure performance X.


----------



## bgeing (Oct 19, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> Guys got my redmi 1s loving it so far so tell me whats the best i can do to make the most of the phone..


Update to v45 if u don't wanna root.


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 19, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Guys I was wondering what is the best way to fix all the problems of redmi 1s. Flashing the Cm11 kitkat Rom or updating to v45?



try CM , i think it has minimal bugs , something like miracast not working ,etc, already mokee and pa roms are out too 

i flashed CM and used it for a half an hour or so it appeared smooth ,couldnt find any issue,apart from the miracast,but i had to flash the fastboot rom since im giving this phone to my sis, i might think about changing to CM depending on feedback 

Also flashed  root, twrp pureperfromance mod

i checked the cpu states through no frills cpu control and it shows the minimum speed as 998 frequency i dont know why it is set so

you can lower it to 300 im not sure its working, but it appears to be so
the governor by default is cfq, row was available in options (thats the default in CM) so i changed to that 

then i edited some lines of thermal throttling , as someone have mentioned which was responsible for the slowing down in v45, lets see how it goes


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 19, 2014)

Got my redmi 1s today! It's a beauty! Display is gorgeous!


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 19, 2014)

Guys help i think i am in serious trouble. Was using my redmi till charge dropped to 1 per cent. Switched off the phone(I seriously regret doing that) and put it into charge. The phone didnt start charging as it does  when it turns on and shows the battery indicator. After some time i saw the indicator led blinking. It happens periodically . But it still wont start charging. After searching on the net from what i have understood the battery is completely discharged and the phone is in super low state slowly charging and then when it has enough charge it will turn on and start proper charging. Is that what has happened? Why is the led blinking periodically? Help, i am scared


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 19, 2014)

Put it on charger for a while like an hour or so then boot


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 19, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Root it and install, pure performance X.



need a tutorial i havent rooted any android phones


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 19, 2014)

Actually it charged for 2 hrs to no avail. But the problem is fixed. I plugged the phone into a samsung charger and voila the led light that was blinking periodically began to blink very fast and within a minute the phone booted and as i write this it is charging. I had assumed correctly that the xiaomi charger couldnt provide enough power. Gotta have to be careful from now on not to let the phone completely discharge, atleast until i can afford to buy a good charger.


----------



## polupoka (Oct 19, 2014)

read this before buying!!!!!  Chinese Mobile giant “Xiaomi” a smart spy warns Indian Air force | idrw.org


----------



## Chirag (Oct 19, 2014)

Guys, my Redmi charger was DOA. Now I have filed a return request on Flipkart but they haven't responded. Which charger should I buy?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 19, 2014)

polupoka said:


> read this before buying!!!!!  Chinese Mobile giant “Xiaomi” a smart spy warns Indian Air force | idrw.org



Thats pretty shocking to me as i come from an IAF family background


----------



## polupoka (Oct 20, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> Thats pretty shocking to me as i come from an IAF family background


Thats why so cheap sir! Its meant not only to grab indian market of cellphones but also the personal life as well as security of indians!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 20, 2014)

polupoka said:


> read this before buying!!!!!  Chinese Mobile giant “Xiaomi” a smart spy warns Indian Air force | idrw.org



well kinda knew the risks before buying so ..............


----------



## Innocent Lies (Oct 20, 2014)

Trust the government to do absolutely ZERO research on their own. They use F-secure's research which is a bit outdated since there have been quite some updates. Plus WTF is this "Quoting a reader from PhoneArena website". HAHA OMG. What a joke. That's worse than quoting wikipedia.

The concern is quite valid however. I'm interested to know exactly what data and detail they are sending. Plus the size of it. Don't want it to eat my data usage. If it's only metadata though doesn't google do the same thing? Plus what of the backdoors the NSA have supposedly got in both Android and IOS?


----------



## Naveen.S (Oct 20, 2014)

Xiaomi has already clarified regarding this. MiCloud Sync used to be ON by default in all Xiaomi mobiles. MiCloud servers are in China and it syncs almost everything, from contacts, MiTalk conversations to locations. Xiaomi has made MiCloud sync optional last month or so and its OFF by default now. 

Users kept on complaining about data transfer even after disabling MiCloud. It was Software Updater this time. Xiaomi has stopped Software updater too. No background data transfers now but users have to check Software Update manually.


----------



## amjath (Oct 20, 2014)

^ what happen to the files which was synced before? User should delete them manually?


----------



## Naveen.S (Oct 20, 2014)

If you disable your account, data should be purged automatically but its good to delete everything manually to be sure and disable account after that. Its like Google Services only, Google Drive, Photos etc. Users can wipe out all info stored in their MiCloud account and disable it permanently. I haven't even enabled MiCloud in my Mom's RedMi 1S and cleaned/disabled my own account created through Mi3. I am not really scared of this spy thing. I just don't need MiCloud services. Zoho, OneDrive and a few Google services are enough for me right now.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 20, 2014)

So, who is going for the redmi sale tomorrow?


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 21, 2014)

Gollum said:


> So, who is going for the redmi sale tomorrow?



me. You want one ?


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm still stuck no power at home no flipkart at office.


----------



## Reloaded (Oct 21, 2014)

Guys read this article 

Xiaomi Redmi 1S tested after OTA update | Digit.in

Right price for this phone would be 3k.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 21, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> Guys read this article
> 
> Xiaomi Redmi 1S tested after OTA update | Digit.in
> 
> Right price for this phone would be 3k.



I am in line to buy this man, don't discourage me.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 21, 2014)

courier guy came with Redmi 1S today, had to return it. soooo much pain ;-;


----------



## Gollum (Oct 21, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> courier guy came with Redmi 1S today, had to return it. soooo much pain ;-;




data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## kaz (Oct 21, 2014)

Got one again


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 21, 2014)

Gollum said:


> data:image/jpeg;base64,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


phones = no studies. 



have one in my cart, anyone needs?

- - - Updated - - -

"Today's Redmi 1S sale will NOT include a complimentary screen protector and micro SIM card adapter."


----------



## Gollum (Oct 21, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> phones = no studies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I placed order.
Plz gimme screen protektor. iWants


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 21, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I placed order.
> Plz gimme screen protektor. iWants



screen protektor'z too coslty


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 21, 2014)

Got one, If anybody needs Let me Know!


----------



## amjath (Oct 21, 2014)

someone save one for this guy [MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION]


----------



## Abhii1902 (Oct 21, 2014)

*Redmi 1s cont fast pm if any 1 need 1*


----------



## sandynator (Oct 21, 2014)

Abhii1902 said:


> *Redmi 1s cont fast pm if any 1 need 1*



Are you Charging a premium for it??


----------



## sandynator (Oct 21, 2014)

Abhii1902 said:


> Pm for More details



I would rather prefer an answer over here as my PM box is full...


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 21, 2014)

*I have one in my Cart till 6PM, do let me know if anyone needs it.*


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 21, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I'm interested in this one. Please let me know how I can go ahead.
> Please PM me.
> Actually I would want this purchase to be done through CC so that I can convert to EMI. Will this be possible if someone helps me get one from your cart?


check pm.


----------



## amjath (Oct 21, 2014)

^get their userid and password, change the address and book it.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 21, 2014)

15 mins left, anyone wants it?


----------



## ico (Oct 21, 2014)

I am cleaning up this thread.

If that guy buys the phone, and then sells the packed phone for Rs. 500 extra in the Bazaar section, I don't see any problem with it (provided it is still less than the MRP written on the box). People are actually ready to pay more for it.

Although this is something which should be discouraged and is against the ethics of any community, but it really doesn't call for a ban hammer. Like most of us, if I had added it to my cart, I'd not have charged any personal tax. Having said that I don't mind paying Rs. 500 more had I been really interested in that phone.

PS: If I have deleted any legit post, then please PM me.


----------



## Naveen.S (Oct 21, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> 15 mins left, anyone wants it?


Don't worry. FlipKart is not going to remove RedMi 1S from your cart for next 24hrs or so.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 21, 2014)

Naveen.S said:


> Don't worry. FlipKart is not going to remove RedMi 1S from your cart for next 24hrs or so.



ohh well. then im going offline


----------



## bgeing (Oct 21, 2014)

ico said:


> I am cleaning up this thread.
> 
> If that guy buys the phone, and then sells the packed phone for Rs. 500 extra in the Bazaar section, I don't see any problem with it (*provided it is still less than the MRP written on the box*). People are actually ready to pay more for it.
> 
> ...



But I'm seeing Rs.5999/- is printed as MRP on box in my recent buy of redmi 1s


----------



## ico (Oct 21, 2014)

bgeing said:


> But I'm seeing Rs.5999/- is printed as MRP on box in my recent buy of redmi 1s


Then he can't ask.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 21, 2014)

amjath said:


> someone save one for this guy [MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION]





amjath said:


> ^get their userid and password, change the address and book it.



Thanks amjath. Appreciate your help.


----------



## amjath (Oct 21, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Thanks amjath. Appreciate your help.


Welcome bro. Happy to help


----------



## sandynator (Oct 21, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> 15 mins left, anyone wants it?



Do not worry you will have time till 9am next morning 

Same thing happened to me on last sale when my close frnd rejected it for Samsung Galaxy Core  at the last moment. The same was routed to *The Incinerator* bro.

- - - Updated - - -

BTW Guys I have one doubt....

Will Flipkart suspend accounts of the repeated buyers of Redmi, Mi 3 or other fones??

Manu Jain of Xiaomi India had commented on MI India Page that even his account was deleted.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 21, 2014)

Just to have a backup if anyone misses the sale,ebay has it starting from Rs 51.
redmi 1s | eBay


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 21, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Just to have a backup if anyone misses the sale,ebay has it starting from Rs 51.
> redmi 1s | eBay



I didn't get this. Is this listed by people who have got it in their cart and are now selling it off from ebay.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 21, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Do not worry you will have time till 9am next morning
> 
> Same thing happened to me on last sale when my close frnd rejected it for Samsung Galaxy Core  at the last moment. The same was routed to *The Incinerator* bro.
> 
> ...



well, I am regular shopper of flipkart for last 2-3 yrs, consistently. And today was the 3rd Xiaomi Redmi from my account. Lets see what happens. Maybe consumer court awaits me.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 21, 2014)

Xiaomi slashes price 

Xiaomi Mi4 And MiPad Prices Likely Slashed, Thanks To Rivals Oppo, OnePlus And Meizu - International Business Times


----------



## amjath (Oct 21, 2014)

^ [strike]opo bring it on, surprise us[/strike]
Read the comments, it's a one day sale in China


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 21, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I didn't get this. Is this listed by people who have got it in their cart and are now selling it off from ebay.



yes.correct.


----------



## sandynator (Oct 21, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> well, I am regular shopper of flipkart for last 2-3 yrs, consistently. And today was the 3rd Xiaomi Redmi from my account. Lets see what happens. Maybe consumer court awaits me.



Today's was my 5th redmi & just prior to redmi launch had got 2 Asus zenfones in 10% sbi cash back offer in the month august. 

Going for one more Flipkart Exclusive "Huawei Honor Holly" tonight in today's 10% SBI cash back offer too


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks to Aditya469 was able to finally order redmis.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 22, 2014)

guys..

can anyone tell me how to record 720p or greater res pics at 60fps ???? any third party software...??? it would be great if thats possible....

EDIT: On Xiaomi Mi3


----------



## Gollum (Oct 22, 2014)

Anyone want my redmi? Its not delivered yet. I can give you boxed unopened - bangalore only.
or Android 1 spice? for 5k bangalore only


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 22, 2014)

Xiaomi phones are a threat to security, alerts Indian Air Force - Tech2


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 22, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Xiaomi phones are a threat to security, alerts Indian Air Force - Tech2



i wish i can get an indepth technical post on this somewhere, where it shows whether it is really a threat or just BS..!!!


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 22, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Xiaomi phones are a threat to security, alerts Indian Air Force - Tech2


I honestly couldn't care less. For all we know the NSA and a multitude of other spy agencies are already spying on us. What's one more anyway. Nothing is secure these days.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 22, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Xiaomi phones are a threat to security, alerts Indian Air Force - Tech2


Probably a hoax. I haven't had any suspicious data transfer activities on dad's redmi 1s.


----------



## Simplon (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi!
Can some Redmi1s users please tell me, if there is a facility to switch one sim off without removing it physically (like in samsung sim card manager-- where u can simply switch one sim off with a software touch on/off button).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 22, 2014)

Simplon said:


> Hi!
> Can some Redmi1s users please tell me, if there is a facility to switch one sim off without removing it physically (like in samsung sim card manager-- where u can simply switch one sim off with a software touch on/off button).


Settings -> Sim management -> select the sim -> set 'Enable' to off.


----------



## Simplon (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you SaiyanGoku for the info. Actually I dont have that phone, but intend to buy one for my father, who needs to switch his office no. off daily after office hours, without physically removing it. Hence sought to know if such feature is there or not.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 22, 2014)

If the IAF is doubting Xioami, I will believe that it is actually a threat. There can be no smoke without a fire. These Chinese use our money to equip their soldiers who intrude our bounderies. I'll get off the Mi bandwagon. My Mi3 is up for sale!


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 22, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Xiaomi phones are a threat to security, alerts Indian Air Force - Tech2



Its because the micloud is on by default in the phone and the micloud servers are in Beijing, Xiaomi has confirmed it and new units come with the cloud option turned off by default.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 22, 2014)

sis bought HTC Desire 512 for 12k  i dont wanna live in this world anymore.
she said Redmi 6 hazaar ka hai and ye 12 hazzar, so HTC is better


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 22, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> sis bought HTC Desire 512 for 12k  i dont wanna live in this world anymore.
> she said Redmi 6 hazaar ka hai and ye 12 hazzar, so HTC is better



is the phone a pink one?


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 22, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> is the phone a pink one?


white. i'd killed her if she bought pink


----------



## Chirag (Oct 22, 2014)

Guys, is there a way to make Redmi smooth and fast? Installing CM would help? I used Spice Android One and that thing is butter smooth and fast. Absolutely no waiting time after opening an application or settings. On Redmi(v45) I have to wait for a second or two.


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 22, 2014)

Yeah you can try cm, if anything goes wrong it's pretty easy to restore to stock, since now there is fast boot rom for redmi 
As far as I know the cyanogenmod bugs are trivial and it can be used as a daily driver 
Try out and see 
Use twrp recovery btw, cwm has some issue with cm
Or there is mired rom which is an optimized miui, 

I have used redmi for only few hours but what I felt was v41 with tweaks gave me better perfOrmance and less heating when compared to v45


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 22, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Its because the micloud is on by default in the phone and the micloud servers are in Beijing, Xiaomi has confirmed it and new units come with the cloud option turned off by default.



yup , update Xiaomi 

Hugo Barra: We are moving your your data, Mi fans! - India - MIUI Official Forum


----------



## Minion (Oct 23, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> sis bought HTC Desire 512 for 12k  i dont wanna live in this world anymore.
> she said Redmi 6 hazaar ka hai and ye 12 hazzar, so HTC is better



You know how girls thinks .She is happy that is all that matters.


----------



## coldpowered (Oct 23, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> guys..
> 
> can anyone tell me how to record 720p or greater res pics at 60fps ???? any third party software...??? it would be great if thats possible....
> 
> EDIT: On Xiaomi Mi3



Link to the apk 
*forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2915971&d=1409255421
quality not as good as iphone's(not a surprise) 
Link to discussion 
Slow Motion video Recording on Mi3? - Pg. 2 | Xiaomi Mi 3 | XDA Forums
Something interesting? 
[APP] CameraNext from the One Plus One (CM11â€¦ | Google Nexus 5 | XDA Forums
You can also give these a shot
ReAction Slow Motion Video
FOCAL


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 23, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> If the IAF is doubting Xioami, I will believe that it is actually a threat. There can be no smoke without a fire. These Chinese use our money to equip their soldiers who intrude our bounderies. I'll get off the Mi bandwagon. My Mi3 is up for sale!


Then I'll buy it for 10k


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 23, 2014)

Im probably selling it......not sure!!!!!


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 23, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Im probably selling it......not sure!!!!!


Don't sell it bro. First research about the issue a bit. The issue actually is with Mi Cloud which can be very easily disabled. And it doesn't really break any privacy to be honest. Maybe the iaf just warned a little and as usual media hyped it up. I mean even apple 's I cloud is compromised. And that has been said by Apple outright but xiaomi hasn't said anything yet. In fact rumours are there that they will probably move the mi cloud servers outside of China. MI cloud isn't a security issue. If you really are worried install some custom Rom. Or Uninstall mi cloud and other xiaomi bloatware


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 23, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Then I'll buy it for 10k


Actually he could just list it on olx and ask a higher price than what he bought it for. That is the demand for mi 3 lol  .


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 23, 2014)

Bought a Desire 816G, downgrade!


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 23, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Bought a Desire 816G, downgrade!


What did you do with your mi 3? And btw not just a downgrade but a HUGE downgrade lol


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 23, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Bought a Desire 816G, downgrade!


Is that a new model from Xiaomi? If not what is it doing here in this thread?


----------



## AndroidFan (Oct 23, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Bought a Desire 816G, downgrade!



You seriously believed that stupid website firstpost? Is that website even credible? All the best with your Desire...


----------



## amjath (Oct 23, 2014)

I never believed firstpost, I feel they are spammer


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 23, 2014)

Actually the claim is there in many websites including digit. But I doubt it is true. I wonder what he did with his mi 3. The desire 816G seems like a strange phone. Mediatek crap at 20k. No thanks


----------



## Chirag (Oct 23, 2014)

Used skype for 20 minutes. After first 5 minutes of video-calling the device got smoking hot. Couldn't place it over the ear. Highly considering selling it. (Redmi)


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 23, 2014)

Exactly huge downgrade!


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 23, 2014)

Guys I may get this anytime this weekend or early next week. Any suggestions like about the cover or scratch cover.
Also since it would be for my mom who is computer illiterate and not so comfy with English can I have this customised with any Indian languages.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 24, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I may get this anytime this weekend or early next week. Any suggestions like about the cover or scratch cover.
> Also since it would be for my mom who is computer illiterate and not so comfy with English can I have this customised with any Indian languages.



It has Hindi support.
Text can be changed to hindi


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 24, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Anyone want my redmi? Its not delivered yet. I can give you boxed unopened - bangalore only.
> or Android 1 spice? for 5k bangalore only



I will take the redmi, am here in bangalore! sent a pm as well.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 24, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I will take the redmi, am here in bangalore! sent a pm as well.



No issues akshay,
If I get it today, I will keep it with me, Sealed unopened.

To be honest, it was a fastest finger first challenge in my office and I fell for it. 
I have the cash but I don't need another phone lol 
Give me your phone number so that I can call you when I get this delivered.


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 24, 2014)

For those who are going paranoid over Xiaomi 
This is worth a read, 
www.newsweek.com/assange-google-not-what-it-seems-279447

Oh bear in mind its pretty long


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 24, 2014)

haha, should been fun then.



Gollum said:


> No issues akshay,
> If I get it today, I will keep it with me, Sealed unopened.
> 
> To be honest, it was a fastest finger first challenge in my office and I fell for it.
> ...


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 24, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Is that a new model from Xiaomi? If not what is it doing here in this thread?



Do you need "HELP"?


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 24, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Do you need "HELP"?



I was just kidding on your post bro. Just take it light.
Sorry if you felt it was an offence.

- - - Updated - - -



ajayritik said:


> Guys I may get this anytime this weekend or early next week. Any suggestions like about the cover or scratch guard.


Guys anyone?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 24, 2014)

I updated to miui v45 today battery performance improved alot but i am feeling ui is not as smooth as before what have they done in this update?


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 24, 2014)

They are throttling the cpu a bit more aggressively I think and also I think they might have undervolted it
Not sure


----------



## sushovan (Oct 24, 2014)

Im thinking to sell My mi3 cause im bored to death with this crappy MIUI rom and its downsides and Xiaomi's false promise of releasing kernel sources before novermber. Even the Redmi 1s has an almost perfect Mokee ROM that eliminates all those much talked issues but Mi3's development has been halted since forever


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 24, 2014)

sushovan said:


> Im thinking to sell My mi3 cause im bored to death with this crappy MIUI rom and its downsides and Xiaomi's false promise of releasing kernel sources before novermber. Even the Redmi 1s has an almost perfect Mokee ROM that eliminates all those much talked issues but Mi3's development has been halted since forever



you can try the official AOSP rom, many people are using it 
but whats wrong with miui anyway? i find it perfectly functional, except for the times when i have to load the webpages again in browser ,its actually quite smooth and i have had no glitches in my phone , its stock and i have done nothing to it

- - - Updated - - -

Hugo barra responds to the IAF release 
*indiatoday.intoday.in/technology/story/our-phones-are-safe-iaf-notice-based-on-two-month-old-report-xiaomi/1/397237.html


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 25, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I may get this anytime this weekend or early next week. Any suggestions like about the cover or scratch cover.



Anyone?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 25, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Anyone?



there r many available in Flipkart. choose what u like.


----------



## coldpowered (Oct 25, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Anyone?


If you want something that looks good then search here Xiaomi Cell Phone Cases-Best Covers For Xiaomi Phones 
or on flipkart and get the one which looks good to you. 
Otherwise just get these, sold by xiaomi on flipkart 
Case
Mobile Accessories - Buy SS MI Accessories Mobile Accessories Online at Best Prices in India Only at Flipkart.com


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 25, 2014)

anyone suggest me good covers for redmi 1s please those who are using covers


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 25, 2014)

Finally got my Xiaomi. Should I do the update 45 something that it's asking for.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 25, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> I updated to miui v45 today battery performance improved alot but i am feeling ui is not as smooth as before what have they done in this update?



Do not keep launcher in memory.



ajayritik said:


> Finally got my Xiaomi. Should I do the update 45 something that it's asking for.



Yes.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 25, 2014)

Guys what looking for screen protector for redmi? Which is the best one available out there?


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 25, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys what looking for screen protector for redmi? Which is the best one available out there?


Just get a matte one


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 26, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Just get a matte one



Can you suggest good brand or make for this? 
Also will I Get it locally?


----------



## sandynator (Oct 26, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Can you suggest good brand or make for this?
> Also will I Get it locally?


Why not try bling scratch gard . I got it from eBay @240 each but have not used..


----------



## sushovan (Oct 26, 2014)

Get Nillkin ones


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 26, 2014)

Dont know if Trusted soruce

[POLL] LEAK! PRICE OF XIAOMI Mi 4 IN INDIA. [MUST SEE] - India - MIUI Official Forum


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 26, 2014)

Need help guys

*puu.sh/crjZU/48b292267a.png

Is play store the same for you people? It's not any Xiaomi device, I'm running MIUI V5 on canvas 2 plus.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 26, 2014)

Why don't I have the normal apps that I get with any android phone with redmi1s?


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 27, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Why don't I have the normal apps that I get with any android phone with redmi1s?


Because MiUI is a CROM and not pure AOSP


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 27, 2014)

[MENTION=129451]aditya[/MENTION] can you give more details?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 27, 2014)

lol, who are they delivering to at this time?
*i.imgur.com/Nkwlr7k.jpg


----------



## amjath (Oct 27, 2014)

^ they would have know that you are a all nighter


----------



## Gollum (Oct 27, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ they would have know that you are a all nighter



lel no, but I think its a pending job as it was a Diwali weekend so they would have a lot of backlog.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 27, 2014)

With my recently received Redmi1s are there anythings that I need to install which can make it easier to use for someone who is not so techy? It's for my mom.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 27, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> With my recently received Redmi1s are there anythings that I need to install which can make it easier to use for someone who is not so techy? It's for my mom.


IIRC there is a easy mode settings, check that.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 27, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Need help guys
> 
> *puu.sh/crjZU/48b292267a.png
> 
> Is play store the same for you people? It's not any Xiaomi device, I'm running MIUI V5 on canvas 2 plus.


nope its not


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 27, 2014)

RCuber said:


> IIRC there is a easy mode settings, check that.



How do I do that Charan?


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 27, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> How do I do that Charan?


Go to settings and look for lite mode. Enable it. The phone will reboot to lite mode.


----------



## amjath (Oct 27, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> How do I do that Charan?



Go to settings -> Select "Lite Mode" -> Turn on "Lite Mode" ->prompt yes for restart. After restart, you will see Lite mode.

OT: Clear your inbox i tried replying you


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 27, 2014)

Will I be able to install other apps that are available on playstore?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 27, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Will I be able to install other apps that are available on playstore?



why not


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 27, 2014)

[MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION] you can install any app that you can install in android phone, I didn't get it when you said why you don't have apps like in other android phones, what apps are you talking about?? 
There is most of Google apps and then apps of Xiaomi miui


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 27, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> [MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION] you can install any app that you can install in android phone, I didn't get it when you said why you don't have apps like in other android phones, what apps are you talking about??
> There is most of Google apps and then apps of Xiaomi miui



Maps application I couldn't find.


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 27, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Maps application I couldn't find.


How is that possible man. Maps was pre installed on my Redmi and it works great


----------



## Gollum (Oct 28, 2014)

Has anyone registered for today's sale?
My friend wanted to get this on EMI and I forgot to register


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 28, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Has anyone registered for today's sale?
> My friend wanted to get this on EMI and I forgot to register


Have one in my cart. You need?


----------



## sandynator (Oct 28, 2014)

It seems no one interested in Redmi 1s anymore after all those negative publicity.....

I had registered for it & just logged in & clicked buy now @ 2.08pm & I got it in my cart... 

- - - Updated - - -



Gollum said:


> Has anyone registered for today's sale?
> My friend wanted to get this on EMI and I forgot to register



You can have it but do think of *Huawei Honor Holly @7000
*


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 28, 2014)

sandynator said:


> It seems no one interested in Redmi 1s anymore after all those negative publicity.....
> 
> I had registered for it & just logged in & clicked buy now @ 2.08pm & I got it in my cart...



i also think that..!!


----------



## sandynator (Oct 28, 2014)

Ram optimization is better in v45 update but overall experience seems a bit laggy compared to earlier firmwares. 
Contact list opening or recent call list opening then delayed keyboard etc.... Heating is there but then my Lumia 520 too would heats up on par.

I did not do the factory reset after the update. Will that help??

For me nothing really to complain about @6k but getting bored of Android OS now. Had been using Windows phone till last month.


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 28, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Ram optimization is better in v45 update but overall experience seems a bit laggy compared to earlier firmwares.
> Contact list opening or recent call list opening then delayed keyboard etc.... Heating is there but then my Lumia 520 too would heats up on par.
> 
> I did not do the factory reset after the update. Will that help??
> ...


Use cyanogen mod


----------



## Rain_moris (Oct 28, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Has anyone registered for today's sale?
> My friend wanted to get this on EMI and I forgot to register


I have one in my cart if you want I can't give it to you


----------



## Rain_moris (Oct 28, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Use cyanogen mod


Too sucks on redmi 1s


----------



## sandynator (Oct 28, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Use cyanogen mod



Thanks but I have never tried rooting & custom roms.

Seriously thinking of trying..


----------



## Rain_moris (Oct 28, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Thanks but I have never tried rooting & custom roms.
> 
> Seriously thinking of trying..


Its useless I went back to miui. CNmode are not optimized mods. Yak battery backup and lagy interface. Miui runs far better


----------



## sandynator (Oct 28, 2014)

Just want to check what MI India claims now ...

OUT OF STOCK in ___ Minutes/Hours 

BTW had *logged in & booked at 2.08 pm*


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 28, 2014)

It's quite easy, read the instructions and follow them and you are good to go, couple of romsare there cyanogenmod is one then there is mokee, and parandroid 
And reverting back to stock rom is also quite easy


----------



## sandynator (Oct 28, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> It's quite easy, read the instructions and follow them and you are good to go, couple of romsare there cyanogenmod is one then there is mokee, and parandroid
> And reverting back to stock rom is also quite easy



Thanks bro..

Actually will wait for short while & see if I can grab Nokia Lumia 625 around 7000 - 7500 INR from amazon


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 28, 2014)

Redmi 1s coming soon at infibeam


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 28, 2014)

Redmi 1S Original Android Development - XDA Forums
Check this forum or the subforums you can find couple of rom


----------



## Rain_moris (Oct 28, 2014)

Today's sale didn't had the screen protector and adapter it seriously let me down


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 28, 2014)

Have one in cart, don't need it as I've already got one. Anyone need?


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 28, 2014)

sandynator said:


> It seems no one interested in Redmi 1s anymore after all those negative publicity.....
> 
> I had registered for it & just logged in & clicked buy now @ 2.08pm & I got it in my cart...
> [/B]


i think people who wanted to order it, ordered it on the big billion day sale, thats why not much rush for it now.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 28, 2014)

does the cam have manual focus?
i really miss that from optimus one.


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 28, 2014)

QUOTE=Rain_moris;2173166]Too sucks on redmi 1s[/QUOTE]
You are the first guy to say that. Everyone is praising the mokee Rom. I dunno what you mean by unoptimized since miui isn't the most optimized thing out there.


----------



## Rain_moris (Oct 28, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> QUOTE=Rain_moris;2173166]Too sucks on redmi 1s


You are the first guy to say that. Everyone is praising the mokee Rom. I dunno what you mean by unoptimized since miui isn't the most optimized thing out there.[/QUOTE]
I used it too I had some terrible problems with battery backup


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 28, 2014)

what a joke, today my brother got two redmi 1s and i also got one in my cart, ordered at 2.05 pm, 

it seems people have started ignoring the Flash sell, good, this way it will be available openly


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 28, 2014)

China is into Snapdragon801 war
IUNI U3 Will Be Available For Purchase In China Starting October 29th, No More Pre-Orders | Androidheadlines.com


----------



## sandynator (Oct 29, 2014)

RedMi 1s still in my Cart till 11.30am today

Anyone???


----------



## Gollum (Oct 29, 2014)

sandynator said:


> RedMi 1s still in my Cart till 11.30am today
> 
> Anyone???



How is that possible?
it should have gone after 6pm
Please wait. Another friend of mine may need it.


Ok I need it.
I have sent a PM to you.


----------



## sandynator (Oct 29, 2014)

Yesterday I just logged in at 2.08 pm to see the status of redmi 1s & just click on buy now to see what happens & I got it.  
Already got around 8 redmi's for my near & dear ones but now I'm promoting huawei Honor Holly to them so kept it lying in my cart. 

Got a mail today morning from Flipkart to complete the order till 12 noon.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 29, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Yesterday I just logged in at 2.08 pm to see the status of redmi 1s & just click on buy now to see what happens & I got it.
> Already got around 8 redmi's for my near & dear ones but now I'm promoting huawei Honor Holly to them so kept it lying in my cart.
> 
> Got a mail today morning from Flipkart to make till 12 noon.



Can you respond to the PM mate.


----------



## sandynator (Oct 29, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Can you respond to the PM mate.



Make it quick but.... as I will be away from desktop soon & finalising order through mobile is pain for me..


----------



## Gollum (Oct 29, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Make it quick but.... as I will be away from desktop soon & finalising order through mobile is pain for me..



Don't worry, I will place the order myself, you don't need to worry as I will use my own card and address. 
I ordered one yesterday with Aditya's (doge avatar) account for a friend of mine. He has already received the phone.


----------



## sandynator (Oct 29, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Don't worry, I will place the order myself, you don't need to worry as I will use my own card and address.
> I ordered one yesterday with Aditya's (doge avatar) account for a friend of mine. He has already received the phone.



Ok shared the details

- - - Updated - - -

*STILL REDMI UP FOR GRAB........*


----------



## Vyom (Oct 29, 2014)

Redmi 1S is still in my cart also.
If anyone want, I can ship to them too. 

Also there's a thread for this too:
*www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets/188062-any-one-needs-redmi-1s-no-extra-charge.html


----------



## Gollum (Oct 29, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Redmi 1S is still in my cart also.
> If anyone want, I can ship to them too.
> 
> Also there's a thread for this too:
> *www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets/188062-any-one-needs-redmi-1s-no-extra-charge.html



Looks like the hype died.
If Only I had the moar money in my CC


----------



## sandynator (Oct 29, 2014)

*STILL REDMI UP FOR GRAB........*

I can offer Discounts too...........


----------



## Gollum (Oct 29, 2014)

sandynator said:


> *STILL REDMI UP FOR GRAB........*
> 
> I can offer Discounts too...........



Abhi toh mai half price me le sakta hun
NOw I can buy it at half price only


----------



## sandynator (Oct 29, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Abhi toh mai half price me le sakta hun
> NOw I can buy it at half price only



Get it if you want....
Still showing in my cart @ 12.43 pm while the dead line was 12 noon.

I guess almost half the stock must be lying in ppl's cart

So it official Redmi has lost its charm now, thanks to negative publicity by media.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 29, 2014)

Next sale is on 4th.
My lucky number.
I think I will order it then. Need to save money.


----------



## amjath (Oct 29, 2014)

Anyone having redmi 1s in your cart. I'm in need of one.


----------



## amjath (Oct 29, 2014)

One more question, my colleague checked xiaomi website and found redmi 1s as wcdma+gsm. So I cannot use gsm on both sim slots? Both sim support 3g?


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 29, 2014)

I think one slot is 3g/2g while other is 2g only


----------



## amjath (Oct 29, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> I think one slot is 3g/2g while other is 2g only


Both support gsm sim right


----------



## baiju (Oct 29, 2014)

amjath said:


> One more question, my colleague checked xiaomi website and found redmi 1s as wcdma+gsm. So I cannot use gsm on both sim slots? Both sim support 3g?



wcdma is for 3g. It is not the same as cdma. Slot 1 supports 3g, slot 2 only 2g. You can use gsm sim in both slots.


----------



## sushovan (Oct 29, 2014)

IAF advisory 4 months old, no ban on Xiaomi or other Chinese phones | The Indian Express


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 29, 2014)

Gollum said:


> How is that possible?
> it should have gone after 6pm
> Please wait. Another friend of mine may need it.
> 
> ...


They never said it'll disappear from cart after 6pm. It stays there only.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 30, 2014)

Which ear phone with mic should i buy for my xiaomi mi3? 
Piston or s2dudz  skull candy

Btw which version flipkart selling


----------



## Naveen.S (Oct 30, 2014)

Rajesh345 said:


> Which ear phone with mic should i buy for my xiaomi mi3?
> Piston or s2dudz  skull candy
> 
> Btw which version flipkart selling


Check Cowon EM1 with Mic too. I am using it on both, Redmi 1S and Mi3. Working great.


----------



## Minion (Oct 30, 2014)

amjath said:


> One more question, my colleague checked xiaomi website and found redmi 1s as wcdma+gsm. So I cannot use gsm on both sim slots? Both sim support 3g?



Sim 1 can be used for 3g but sim 2 is 2g only.

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> Both support gsm sim right



Yes both support gsm.


----------



## sandynator (Oct 30, 2014)

Rajesh345 said:


> Which ear phone with mic should i buy for my xiaomi mi3?
> Piston or s2dudz  skull candy
> 
> Btw which version flipkart selling



Get Mi Piston from flipkart. BTW they are selling V2, its mentioned in description.

Cowon is decent buy but Mi piston competes with IEM's above 2.5k to 3.5k.

Hope this helps


----------



## amjath (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks all for replying sim related queries. BTW ordering one for my colleague

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks  [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] for the redmi, My colleague recieved the text message


----------



## Vyom (Oct 30, 2014)

amjath said:


> Thanks  [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] for the redmi, My colleague recieved the text message



Anytime. 
Btw, the order is on COD, so he/she needs to pay also in hard cash.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 30, 2014)

Do we have any specific apps which will be useful to elderly which can be installed on Redmi 1s?


----------



## pentiumlover (Oct 30, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Do we have any specific apps which will be useful to elderly which can be installed on Redmi 1s?



There is a Lite mode present in settings  with tile based UI . Haven't used much but requires a reboot and is sluggish intially.

Thereafter its good enough for elderly .


----------



## amjath (Oct 30, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Anytime.
> Btw, the order is on COD, so he/she needs to pay also in hard cash.


Yeah I told him


----------



## _prabhat (Oct 30, 2014)

Xiaomi moves into third place in global smartphone war
Xiaomi moves into third place in global smartphone war | Reuters
Xiaomi Now The World’s Third Biggest Smartphone Maker, Says IDC | TechCrunch


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 30, 2014)

_prabhat said:


> Xiaomi moves into third place in global smartphone war
> Xiaomi moves into third place in global smartphone war | Reuters
> Xiaomi Now The World’s Third Biggest Smartphone Maker, Says IDC | TechCrunch



good...!!!


----------



## Minion (Oct 30, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Do we have any specific apps which will be useful to elderly which can be installed on Redmi 1s?



Try launcher 8 free.


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 30, 2014)

Encountering too many idiots on Facebook who are anti xiaomi. One just claimed that he works for Indian air force and he knows better. Wth! -_-


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 30, 2014)

Naveen.S said:


> Check Cowon EM1 with Mic too. I am using it on both, Redmi 1S and Mi3. Working great.


Which one did you like better?

A brief comparison would help much. 



sandynator said:


> Cowon is decent buy but Mi piston competes with IEM's above 2.5k to 3.5k.
> 
> Hope this helps



Even though sound taste is totally personal but the these kind of over exaggerated statements force me to think that people have lost understanding of quality music.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 31, 2014)

I want a Redmi1s !! Here in Bangalore 
its a weekend anyway... lets hpoe you are close to party places.

I got 1 from gollum, I want 1 more!


----------



## Minion (Oct 31, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Encountering too many idiots on Facebook who are anti xiaomi. One just claimed that he works for Indian air force and he knows better. Wth! -_-



It is better to stop using facebook and educating idiots.Now people are getting attested for giving comments recently a guy post "I love HUDHUD and he has been arrested WTF.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 31, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I want a Redmi1s !! Here in Bangalore
> its a weekend anyway... lets hpoe you are close to party places.
> 
> I got 1 from gollum, I want 1 more!



Even I want to buy, but this time on EMI 
I like the UI of this phone a lot.


----------



## sandynator (Oct 31, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Even though sound taste is totally personal but the these kind of over exaggerated statements force me to think that people have lost understanding of quality music.



Totally agreed about sound preferences..

Had auditioned cowon em1 long back but at that point of time it was the best possible option under 1k

The OP was considering Some skull candies which are also know for bass heavy signature along with mi pistons.

Coming to Mi pistons [my exp.for 5-6 mins of audition] they sounded much clear & crisp compared to my Signature Acoustics C12 which are around 2500 INR[also known for bass heavy nature & warm sound]. Midrange of pistons do not get the blanketed/muffled feel compared to C12. bass bleading into midrange is almost none if not much lesser than  SA C12.

Even joker a popular reviewer from headfi.org had reviewed pistons & spoken good about them..
Xiaomi Piston 2 Review | The Headphone List


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 31, 2014)

Most people are looking for bass heavy phones, when I say bass heavy I mean the ones that can cause ear damage, I'm totally fine with the bass of my pistons 
For me it's sort of balanced experience


----------



## amjath (Oct 31, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Even I want to buy, but this time on EMI
> I like the UI of this phone a lot.


My colleague received his redmi. The ui is so smooth. I like it too.


----------



## coldpowered (Oct 31, 2014)

amjath said:


> My colleague received his redmi. The ui is so smooth. I like it too.



If only more people said that in flipkart reviews and on xiaomi's facebook page,  xiaomi flash sales will still be pumping adrenaline.


----------



## Chirag (Oct 31, 2014)

People saying Redmi UI is smooth should try Android One.


----------



## amjath (Oct 31, 2014)

Chirag said:


> People saying Redmi UI is smooth should try Android One.



Note: I use a 3 year old device supported by CM with bugs


----------



## setanjan123 (Oct 31, 2014)

Chirag said:


> People saying Redmi UI is smooth should try Android One.


Nah. I have used my friend 's spice dream uno. My Redmi seems much more slick


----------



## Chirag (Oct 31, 2014)

^^
I used my sister's spice dream uno. Redmi couldn't match up. Redmi UI lagged (v45) while Spice was butter smooth. Absolutely no waiting time.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 31, 2014)

Slowly but surely this thread will end up Xiaomi Ranting Thread.


----------



## sandynator (Nov 1, 2014)

People who are complaining should not forget how much they have paid...
May not suit heavy gamers & multitaskers. 
Very good for day to day use. Not to forget the quality display, excellent camera & finally music through earphones. Pair it with quality iems & you are good to go.


----------



## setanjan123 (Nov 1, 2014)

Chirag said:


> ^^
> I used my sister's spice dream uno. Redmi couldn't match up. Redmi UI lagged (v45) while Spice was butter smooth. Absolutely no waiting time.


Different perspectives. Btw the lag isn't surprising considering you are on v45. It has aggressive cpu throttling. Stock firmware is smooth. And don't confuse snappy with slick. Stock android is snappy but looks ugly, atleast to me. Miui on the other hand is slick, what with the nice ui and transitions not to mention the much better screen of redmi. If you want smoother performance from your redmi flash pure performance X, you will surely feel the difference.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 1, 2014)

Chirag said:


> People saying Redmi UI is smooth should try Android One.


I have spice dream uno. Its by far the fastest and responsive UI That I have tried.


setanjan123 said:


> Nah. I have used my friend 's spice dream uno. My Redmi seems much more slick


If by slick You mean neat and innovative, then I agree with you. Its does lag here and there at times.


Chirag said:


> ^^
> I used my sister's spice dream uno. Redmi couldn't match up. Redmi UI lagged (v45) while Spice was butter smooth. Absolutely no waiting time.


I agree, My dream uno is much smoother but it lacks the quality on hardware side.


sandynator said:


> People who are complaining should not forget how much they have paid...
> May not suit heavy gamers & multitaskers.
> Very good for day to day use. Not to forget the quality display, excellent camera & finally music through earphones. Pair it with quality iems & you are good to go.


Absolutely.
My friend played the demo video on default rom and the thing was hot like it was playing the video for hours. But apart from that it was running quite cool and there was no overheating after the system update.


setanjan123 said:


> Different perspectives. Btw the lag isn't surprising considering you are on v45. It has aggressive cpu throttling. Stock firmware is smooth. And don't confuse snappy with slick. Stock android is snappy but looks ugly, atleast to me. Miui on the other hand is slick, what with the nice ui and transitions not to mention the much better screen of redmi. If you want smoother performance from your redmi flash pure performance X, you will surely feel the difference.



I agree, stock kitkat 4.4.4 is quite boring. 
The only thing I like about it is the ability to use a Portrait type wallpaper.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 2, 2014)

Guys I'm sorry for reposting again. But can someone post link for a good screen guard for my new Redmi1s. I found a decent back cover but now looking for screen cover/scratch guard for the Display.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 2, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I'm sorry for reposting again. But can someone post link for a good screen guard for my new Redmi1s. I found a decent back cover but now looking for screen cover/scratch guard for the Display.



Accordplus Tempered Glass Screen Guard FOR Xiaomi Redmi 1s Redmi 1s Tempered | eBay

I have this!


----------



## whiplash (Nov 3, 2014)

There are two variants in nillkin back cover for mi3. One is plastic/frosted and the other one is of artificial leather..any suggestions on which one to buy ?


----------



## rdx_halo (Nov 3, 2014)

whiplash said:


> There are two variants in nillkin back cover for mi3. One is plastic/frosted and the other one is of artificial leather..any suggestions on which one to buy ?


For for the plastic one. I have the leather which gets dirty, and the flash color is also tinted by the color of guard. So better get white or black one.


----------



## whiplash (Nov 3, 2014)

rdx_halo said:


> For for the plastic one. I have the leather which gets dirty, and the flash color is also tinted by the color of guard. So better get white or black one.


Thnx..I was thinking of getting the red colour..but I would go for black now..


----------



## rdx_halo (Nov 3, 2014)

Yes don't get the red one, I can't use the flash because of my  blue phone guard.


----------



## dan11 (Nov 3, 2014)

Guys   For a new phone  , which update sud someone go for ver 41 or  45 ? pls post quite rookie level steps for updating 
I have read quite a lot of -ve reviews in mui forum n dont whether to trust it or not . 
11


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 3, 2014)

Guys I'm really sorry for posting this again. But can someone suggest 
*1. Screen Protector
2. Back Cover/Flip Cover
*


----------



## Gollum (Nov 4, 2014)

I am not able to get myself identified as a registered user for today's sale 
I registered.
Can some one please add it to their cart


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Nov 4, 2014)

You are registered for the Redmi 1S sale, beginning at 2PM on November 4, 2014.

Please ensure you buy your Redmi 1S as soon as the sale starts, as we are expecting a huge response.

Today's Redmi 1S sale will NOT include a complimentary screen protector and a micro SIM card adapter.

Customers who are able to successfully buy RedMi 1S during today's sale
must complete the payment by 11:59 PM tomorrow.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 4, 2014)

Got a message in the morning that the product has already been added in the cart.
Really looks like the number of people interested in buying this phone has reduced.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Nov 4, 2014)

just now i clicked buy now and got it in cart...!! lol 

any who wants can msg me


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 4, 2014)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdnKrcHui-w


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Nov 4, 2014)

what about Android Lollipop for Xiaomi ?? any update ?


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 4, 2014)

Lol relax dude the codes been just pushed to aosp, will take a while, unless someone ports the new aosp


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 4, 2014)

Redmi in cart,let me know if anyone wants it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 4, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Redmi in cart,let me know if anyone wants it.



So guys are participating in registration and helping others


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 4, 2014)

got it easily, purchased it.. ! for my cousin

demand for the phone has gone down, just put it on sale already, no more dumb flash sale.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 4, 2014)

Nighthawk12 said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdnKrcHui-w



love to see a fall with screen facing the floor


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 4, 2014)

Friends, ordered a Redmi 1S today to replace my wife's Xperia L. Might get it by Friday. 

After reading the reviews of that phone on flipkart, I believe the first thing to do to reduce heating and improve battery life should be to root the phone and underclock the processor to 1.2 GHz. What do you guys think? Would getting new updates become a problem if I do that?


----------



## baiju (Nov 4, 2014)

AndroidFan said:


> Friends, ordered a Redmi 1S today to replace my wife's Xperia L. Might get it by Friday.
> 
> After reading the reviews of that phone on flipkart, I believe the first thing to do to reduce heating and improve battery life should be to root the phone and underclock the processor to 1.2 GHz. What do you guys think? Would getting new updates become a problem if I do that?



Update to the latest V45 ROM, then root and install nofrillzcpu and under clock it. It will reduce the heat considerably, but it still can get warm. You can't OTA update if you are rooted, but you can download any new ROM in pc, transfer it to phone and update.


A friend of mine has Redmi 1S in his cart till tomorrow evening. If anyone wants please pm me. Can be ordered if COD is available.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 4, 2014)

baiju said:


> A friend of mine has Redmi 1S in his cart till tomorrow evening. If anyone wants please pm me. Can be ordered if COD is available.



It CAN be shipped via COD. I did to amjath.
And now when we have a separate thread, post this here: *www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets/188062-any-one-needs-redmi-1s-no-extra-charge.html


----------



## baiju (Nov 4, 2014)

Vyom said:


> It CAN be shipped via COD. I did to amjath.
> And now when we have a separate thread, post this here: *www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets/188062-any-one-needs-redmi-1s-no-extra-charge.html



Done! Thanks.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 4, 2014)

AndroidFan said:


> Friends, ordered a Redmi 1S today to replace my wife's Xperia L. Might get it by Friday.
> 
> After reading the reviews of that phone on flipkart, I believe the first thing to do to reduce heating and improve battery life should be to root the phone and underclock the processor to 1.2 GHz. What do you guys think? Would getting new updates become a problem if I do that?



Nah no need to do anything other than updating it to v45. It's doesnt' heat much unless you're using it while charging or gaming for long.
I'm using it since I say 20 days or so no heating issue experienced so far. I play Clash of Clans very often it doesn't heat much.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 4, 2014)

Experienced my first problem today with Redmi1s. It was saying Mobile Network not available even though SIM was available. Had to reinsert SIM and restart phone. Since phone was with my mom whole day I was not able to contact had to come from office and do the troubleshooting.


----------



## Minion (Nov 5, 2014)

AndroidFan said:


> Friends, ordered a Redmi 1S today to replace my wife's Xperia L. Might get it by Friday.
> 
> After reading the reviews of that phone on flipkart, I believe the first thing to do to reduce heating and improve battery life should be to root the phone and underclock the processor to 1.2 GHz. What do you guys think? Would getting new updates become a problem if I do that?



Do not update it to latest version(v45)Some redmi 1S user are saying after updating UI is laggy due to aggressive CPU throttling .Root your phone install coolify or you may try one power guard make sure you select conservative.

Corrected.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 5, 2014)

Anyone want redmi. I have extra in cart


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 5, 2014)

Minion said:


> Do not update it to latest version(v45)Some redmi 1S user are saying after updating UI is smooth due to aggressive CPU throttling .Root your phone install coolify or you may try one power guard make sure you select conservative.



I don't understand. How is the UI smooth if CPU is aggressively throttled?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 5, 2014)

I am yet to see any kind of UI smoothness problem after v45 update.


----------



## baiju (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a redmi in my cart. Anyone want it? Can do cod.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 5, 2014)

ordered yesterday standard delivery, got it already!


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 5, 2014)

Guys if I have the lite version enabled will I not have access to the notification area at the top of the window.
In lite version it's quite inconvenient to go to setting and enable or disable Wi-fi.


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 5, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> ordered yesterday standard delivery, got it already!



That was fast... Bangalore always gets priority... I have Flipkart first subscription, but won't get it until Friday atleast in Hyderabad...


----------



## amjath (Nov 5, 2014)

AndroidFan said:


> That was fast... Bangalore always gets priority... I have Flipkart first subscription, but won't get it until Friday atleast in Hyderabad...


My colleague also got it in 24 hour with standard shipping


----------



## Minion (Nov 5, 2014)

AndroidFan said:


> I don't understand. How is the UI smooth if CPU is aggressively throttled?



Its a silly mistake sorry for confusing you.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 5, 2014)

amjath said:


> My colleague also got it in 24 hour with standard shipping



i still food not get it fuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 5, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys if I have the lite version enabled will I not have access to the notification area at the top of the window.
> In lite version it's quite inconvenient to go to setting and enable or disable Wi-fi.



Guys anyone?


----------



## solanky (Nov 5, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys anyone?


There is a setting in lite version to enable Notification Shade.


----------



## dan11 (Nov 6, 2014)

tried updating ver 36 directly to ver 45 
It started showing some chinese junk but luckily I had  done backup so device is still working.

Ps : I tried updaing after downloading file in lappy n sent it in 1s n selected manually  update


----------



## Gollum (Nov 6, 2014)

dan11 said:


> tried updating ver 36 directly to ver 45
> It started showing some chinese junk but luckily I had  done backup so device is still working.
> 
> Ps : I tried updaing after downloading file in lappy n sent it in 1s n selected manually  update



OTA update should work right?


----------



## dan11 (Nov 6, 2014)

dan11 said:


> tried updating ver 36 directly to ver 45
> It started showing some chinese junk but luckily I had  done backup so device is still working.
> 
> Ps : I tried updaing after downloading file in lappy n sent it in 1s n selected manually  update



I was trying the moronic thing of updating directly to 45 instead of updating to 43 than to ver 45


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 6, 2014)

I obsereved recently that when I charge my phone via the Xiaomi charger even though the phone gets charged faster it's drains out faster as well.  One of my colleagues told the same but I didn't believe till I experienced it.
*Phone:*Note2
*Charger:* Xiaomi 10400


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 6, 2014)

dan11 said:


> I was trying the moronic thing of updating directly to 45 instead of updating to 43 than to ver 45


Get the fast boot version, it's the local Indian version with all the apps


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 7, 2014)

Got the phone... Updated to v45... Quite a decent phone for 6k... Almost as good as a Moto G... Total value for money.

Any recommendations for Headphone settings under Sound >> Optimise Audio Quality?

Also, please let me know if there is any way to disable capacitive hardware keys and enable software keys for the phone... That is one sore point while using this phone...

Cheers!


----------



## setanjan123 (Nov 7, 2014)

AndroidFan said:


> Got the phone... Updated to v45... Quite a decent phone for 6k... Almost as good as a Moto G... Total value for money.
> 
> Any recommendations for Headphone settings under Sound >> Optimise Audio Quality?
> 
> ...


Good to hear that someone considers it as good as moto g. Have been reading too many bad reviews of redmi . People are focusing too much on the negatives of this phone.


----------



## _prabhat (Nov 8, 2014)

I think it's best phone for 6K.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 8, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Good to hear that someone considers it as good as moto g. Have been reading too many bad reviews of redmi . People are focusing too much on the negatives of this phone.


A big middle finger to all of them.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 8, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> A big middle finger to all of them.



I in love with this UI. some of the themes are so good.
Brings me back to nokia themes days.
Also the phone is so many features inbuilt, like recorder, notes, calendar, analog clocks, calculator flash light, screen shot, and all these widgets are part of the rom and neatly customized.
I have not even logged into the google account


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 8, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I in love with this UI. some of the themes are so good.
> Brings me back to nokia themes days.
> Also the phone is so many features inbuilt, like recorder, notes, calendar, analog clocks, calculator flash light, screen shot, and all these widgets are part of the rom and neatly customized.
> I have not even logged into the google account



If u Love iOS theme then u'll love MIUI, Meizu OS, Flyme OS etc


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 8, 2014)

Redmi 1S is impressive for the price... It is not perfect, but very good. Have to keep reminding myself how little I paid for this phone and how foolish it is of me to compare it to a 35k phone...

I have rooted the phone, installed a custom recovery. Enabled soft keys using app *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fatedevgroup.softkeyenabler&hl=en

This gave me a new hidden option inside Settiings >> Buttons to manage softkeys. This option should have been available out of the box. But for some reason, it is hidden.

I have found out that we cannot use Xposed framework with MIUI, so have not installed it yet. I have not found any way to disable hardware keys.

The phone is heavy, and very slippery. I have installed Google Now Launcher on the phone. 8 GB memory is not enough. No option to move apps to SD card.

Overall, for the price I have paid, I would give this phone 9/10... It would get 10/10 if this phone had AOSP of Cyanogenmod out of the box... Don't like MIUI...


----------



## setanjan123 (Nov 8, 2014)

AndroidFan said:


> Redmi 1S is impressive for the price... It is not perfect, but very good. Have to keep reminding myself how little I paid for this phone and how foolish it is of me to compare it to a 35k phone...
> 
> I have rooted the phone, installed a custom recovery. Enabled soft keys using app *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fatedevgroup.softkeyenabler&hl=en
> 
> ...


Actually there is wsm tools which is a xposed alternative for miui. But I haven't installed it because it supposedly doesn't work on redmi. I don't want to brick my phone


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 8, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Actually there is wsm tools which is a xposed alternative for miui. But I haven't installed it because it supposedly doesn't work on redmi. I don't want to brick my phone



Me too... I might brick the phone. If it was a Samsung or Sony, I would have done that, because recovering these phones is very easy as long as you can access Fastboot... But don't know much about Xiaomi and how easy it would be to recover from a brick...


----------



## baiju (Nov 8, 2014)

wsm tools will work in redmi without any problem. I have wrote a tip on how to get back the electron beam (CRT) screen lock animation back in V45 using wsm tools.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Nov 8, 2014)

guys, any comment on this ???


Mi In-ear Headphone(Piston Design) Review by abhinav satyavanshi | Flipkart.com


----------



## setanjan123 (Nov 8, 2014)

baiju said:


> wsm tools will work in redmi without any problem. I have wrote a tip on how to get back the electron beam (CRT) screen lock animation back in V45 using wsm tools.


Will it work in v34 aka the stock firmware?? Can't update to latest firmware atm


----------



## baiju (Nov 9, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Will it work in v34 aka the stock firmware?? Can't update to latest firmware atm



Not tested. CRT effect is there in older version. Before trying take a backup using cwm or twrp.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 9, 2014)

*Does any one have a Redmi in his/her cart ? I need one.*



Gollum said:


> I in love with this UI. some of the themes are so good.
> Brings me back to nokia themes days.
> Also the phone is so many features inbuilt, like recorder, notes, calendar, analog clocks, calculator flash light, screen shot, and all these widgets are part of the rom and neatly customized.



Exactly my feelings.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 11, 2014)

Anyone has a redmi registered for today's sale?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 11, 2014)

Any news on when MiBand will be sold in India?


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Nov 11, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Any news on when MiBand will be sold in India?



Any news on when MiTV will be sold in India?

- - - Updated - - -



Gollum said:


> Anyone has a redmi registered for today's sale?



i have done

- - - Updated - - -

ANYONE NEEDS REDMI 1S ???? I have in my cart....


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 11, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> Any news on when MiTV will be sold in India?



We will hear an Anouncement/Rumour before it launches in India


----------



## dan11 (Nov 11, 2014)

so which custom rom sud one install if u want to root redmi n is cyanogen mod any gud  ???


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 12, 2014)

my brother has bought Redmi 1S some time back and its running on latest update, but the games are very very laggy, even simple game like candy crush is lagging, very disappointed with gameplay, however on karbonn s99 everything runs cool and without any lag, 

Buying Resmi 1s was bad decision


----------



## Reloaded (Nov 12, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> my brother has bought Redmi 1S some time back and its running on latest update, but the games are very very laggy, even simple game like candy crush is lagging, very disappointed with gameplay, however on karbonn s99 everything runs cool and without any lag,
> 
> Buying Resmi 1s was bad decision



Xiaomi Redmi 1S tested after OTA update | Digit.in


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 12, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> my brother has bought Redmi 1S some time back and its running on latest update, but the games are very very laggy, even simple game like candy crush is lagging, very disappointed with gameplay, however on karbonn s99 everything runs cool and without any lag,
> 
> Buying Resmi 1s was bad decision


I don't see any problem here. And digit in its review has over exaggerated the problems. Probably they would have been samdung touchwiz users.


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 12, 2014)

Well i just found this out. Mi powerbank 10400mAh is for 1750 on paytm with a 50% cashback to wallet so taotal costs come down to Rs875 i.e Rs125 cheaper than FK.


----------



## amjath (Nov 12, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Well i just found this out. Mi powerbank 10400mAh is for 1750 on paytm with a 50% cashback to wallet so taotal costs come down to Rs875 i.e Rs125 cheaper than FK.


Which seller? is he creditable?


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 12, 2014)

amjath said:


> Which seller? is he creditable?



*paytm.com/shop/p/mi-10400-mah-powe...SILVER_21052?gclid=COOB1s-q9cECFUknjgodT4AA3g


----------



## amjath (Nov 12, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> *paytm.com/shop/p/mi-10400-mah-powe...SILVER_21052?gclid=COOB1s-q9cECFUknjgodT4AA3g


Can see seller's rating  BTW there are many fake xiaomi products in market, so it's a risk


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 12, 2014)

amjath said:


> Can see seller's rating  BTW there are many fake xiaomi products in market, so it's a risk



thats what stopping me from ordering it else i would have ordered it as i also need that cashback for my Rs 1650 recharge


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 12, 2014)

amjath said:


> Can see seller's rating  BTW there are many fake xiaomi products in market, so it's a risk



amjath is there anyway to know whether the one I bought from flipkart is original or fake?
Also I posted this earlier when I charge with my Xiaomi charger my phone battery doesn't seem to last as much as how it will last if I charged it using the regular charger.


----------



## amjath (Nov 12, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> amjath is there anyway to know whether the one I bought from flipkart is original or fake?
> Also I posted this earlier when I charge with my Xiaomi charger my phone battery doesn't seem to last as much as how it will last if I charged it using the regular charger.



I read it bro, that can't be true. You are yet to root your device remember  do it will see what drains the battery

Don't know how to check whether it is genuine but All xiaomi products are sold in fk is by xiaomi itself so do t worry.


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 13, 2014)

Since I have rooted the Redmi 1S, I wanted to downclock it a bit to save battery. I installed No Frills CPU Control. I was surprised to see the minimum frequency on the phone set to 900 MHz and maximum at 1600 MHz.

So, I reduced the minimum to 300 MHz, and max to 1300 MHz. But it does not work. It only accepts two options, 1600 MHz or 998 MHz. Also, values don't get applied on boot. If you reboot, you have to apply the frequencies manually. Unfortunately, there are no custom kernels for Redmi 1S at this moment... One good kernel can really help this phone...


----------



## setanjan123 (Nov 15, 2014)

AndroidFan said:


> Since I have rooted the Redmi 1S, I wanted to downclock it a bit to save battery. I installed No Frills CPU Control. I was surprised to see the minimum frequency on the phone set to 900 MHz and maximum at 1600 MHz.
> 
> So, I reduced the minimum to 300 MHz, and max to 1300 MHz. But it does not work. It only accepts two options, 1600 MHz or 998 MHz. Also, values don't get applied on boot. If you reboot, you have to apply the frequencies manually. Unfortunately, there are no custom kernels for Redmi 1S at this moment... One good kernel can really help this phone...


Use one power guard. There you can set different profiles for your usage. I currently use it with on-demand governor and clocked at 1400 mhz. But still battery life is bad. It drains so fast, especially if you use 3g. On top of that the xiaomi charger is so slow. That is the biggest complaint I have from this phone. But the rest of the things are great.


----------



## _prabhat (Nov 15, 2014)

Xiaomi Mi3 5.0 Lollipop update in testing, release imminent Xiaomi Mi3 5.0 Lollipop update in testing, release imminent - GSMArena.com news


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 16, 2014)

Looking for the launch of Mi Band in India.


----------



## setanjan123 (Nov 16, 2014)

_prabhat said:


> Xiaomi Mi3 5.0 Lollipop update in testing, release imminent Xiaomi Mi3 5.0 Lollipop update in testing, release imminent - GSMArena.com news


When will they atleast launch kitkat for the redmi 1s


----------



## _prabhat (Nov 16, 2014)

^^ I am not Xiaomi representative. I just posted a link to news.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 16, 2014)

_prabhat said:


> ^^ i am not xiaomi representative. I just posted a link to news.



ikr? Lmao.


----------



## setanjan123 (Nov 16, 2014)

_prabhat said:


> ^^ I am not Xiaomi representative. I just posted a link to news.


Lol I was just making a statement


----------



## Gollum (Nov 17, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> I wonder when will they at least launch kitkat for the redmi 1s?



Fixed


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 17, 2014)

Mi4 fans will have to wait some more I guess

Next in Line is Redmi Note

5.5-inch Xiaomi Redmi Note to launch in India next, says Hugo Barra - Tech2


----------



## _prabhat (Nov 17, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Lol I was just making a statement



You quoted me, so I had to reply.



Nighthawk12 said:


> ikr? Lmao.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't feel the need for kitkat, a direct update to L should be fine.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 18, 2014)

10 Xiaomi MIUI secrets that'll blow your mind | Stuff


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Nov 18, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> 10 Xiaomi MIUI secrets that'll blow your mind | Stuff



i discovered some of these accidentally....


----------



## baiju (Nov 18, 2014)

I accidentally found that double tapping the lock button in lock screen will display the music player buttons.


----------



## sushovan (Nov 18, 2014)

No kernel sources even when November is ending


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 18, 2014)

baiju said:


> I accidentally found that double tapping the lock button in lock screen will display the music player buttons.


Yes, and that's a very handy feature. I use that regularly.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Nov 19, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Yes, and that's a very handy feature. I use that regularly.


sometimes the music wont play even after double tapping... maybe i have cleared the ram.....

- - - Updated - - -

can anyone suggest me a good screen recorder for Mi3 ???? I play boom beach and I need to record my battle sometimes, and its very necessary to provide demos and other stuff to relatives,etc...


----------



## kevz22 (Nov 20, 2014)

Flashed Android AOSP by Ivan today and everything seems to be working fine. Here's a video that I made.
XIAOMI MI3 STOCK ANDROID 4.4.4 KITKAT AOSP ROM! - YouTube
[YOUTUBE]LNHWNDnSJWA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 21, 2014)

WTH is this? Xiaomi Redmi 1S Price India, Buy Xiaomi Redmi 1S Online at Lowest Price: Xiaomi Mobiles - Infibeam.com


----------



## amjath (Nov 21, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> WTH is this? Xiaomi Redmi 1S Price India, Buy Xiaomi Redmi 1S Online at Lowest Price: Xiaomi Mobiles - Infibeam.com


Website is down for maintainence,what was the price?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 21, 2014)

amjath said:


> Website is down for maintainence,what was the price?



same 6k and its coming soon and not available to order.


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 21, 2014)

But how can they? 
Flipkart is the only authorized seller for XIAOMI I hope!


----------



## kaz (Nov 22, 2014)

I think its because Redmi Note will be up for flash sales insted of 1S


----------



## _prabhat (Nov 22, 2014)

Xiaomi Redmi Note India Launch on Monday; Priced at or Below Rs. 9,999 | NDTV Gadgets


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 22, 2014)

hey anyone had detail about that Rs 4000 upcoming xiaomi phone, what is the spce, available date etc...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 23, 2014)

AndroidFan said:


> Got the phone... Updated to v45... Quite a decent phone for 6k... Almost as good as a Moto G... Total value for money.
> 
> Any recommendations for Headphone settings under Sound >> Optimise Audio Quality?
> 
> ...


There is an option to disable the capacitative hardware keys, however I'm not sure what do you mean by software keys ?


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 23, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> There is an option to disable the capacitative hardware keys, however I'm not sure what do you mean by software keys ?



How do you do that?


----------



## Reloaded (Nov 23, 2014)

Word of caution for future Redmi buyers 



> Moving on, what kind of price segments are you targeting in India?
> We’re not looking at segmentation. We’re looking for these magic price points. We’re not actively saying that let’s make a device that we can sell for say Rs 18,999. Xiaomi has two kinds of devices, one is the high-end absolutely uncompromised Mi family and then there’s the Redmi family, which is high-end but with some compromises.



Xiaomi's Hugo Barra talks Mi3 shortage, strategy, Mi4 and more | Digit.in

The word "some compromises" reveals why redimi 1s has no performance with the sepc it offers.


----------



## setanjan123 (Nov 23, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> Word of caution for future Redmi buyers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. Then there is no need to get too excited about the upcoming 4G phone at 4k lol.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 24, 2014)

AndroidFan said:


> How do you do that?


Pull the notification drawer, click on more. Then there's a "Disable" button. Just click that and you're good to go.

MiUI has many hidden features, still exploring.


----------



## baiju (Nov 24, 2014)

To enable on-screen buttons follow this [MIUI Device Team] Enable On Screen Keys for your Redmi 1S - Redmi 1S - Xiaomi MIUI Official Forum


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 24, 2014)

baiju said:


> To enable on-screen buttons follow this [MIUI Device Team] Enable On Screen Keys for your Redmi 1S - Redmi 1S - Xiaomi MIUI Official Forum



Too complicated... Easier method is SoftKey Enabler - Android Apps on Google Play


----------



## _prabhat (Nov 24, 2014)

Xiaomi launches Redmi Note and Redmi Note 4G in India - GSMArena.com news 8999/- and 9999/-

- - - Updated - - -

Note is here! - Mi India 


First sell will be on 2nd Dec

4G model has snapdragon 400


----------



## kaz (Nov 24, 2014)

4G model looks tempting.. SD400 and single sim


----------



## $hadow (Nov 24, 2014)

Is fk prebooking this phone as of now?


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 24, 2014)

When are they planning to launch the Mi band?


----------



## _prabhat (Nov 24, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Is fk prebooking this phone as of now?



Tomorrow after 6 PM I think,


----------



## $hadow (Nov 24, 2014)

_prabhat said:


> Tomorrow after 6 PM I think,



Oh thanks of info man


----------



## setanjan123 (Nov 24, 2014)

kaz said:


> 4G model looks tempting.. SD400 and single sim


I have seen many people wanting single Sim phones instead of dual Sim. Is there any particular reason for that?  I find dual sim pretty useful.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 24, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> I have seen many people wanting single Sim phones instead of dual Sim. Is there any particular reason for that?  I find dual sim pretty useful.


I have till not not able to figure out the need for a dual sim phone especially for me.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 24, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> I have seen many people wanting single Sim phones instead of dual Sim. Is there any particular reason for that?  I find dual sim pretty useful.



Dual SIM is nothing but hassle. You need to manually switch between the two whenever you need to call from one. Then when you realize your call isn't going through, you realize you forgot to do that. But this is not the most prominent reason.

Actual reason is that dual sim phone Android phones will never have the kind of developer support that a single sim have. Simply because most of the devs on XDA are from countries where only single sim phones are sold.


----------



## _prabhat (Nov 24, 2014)

^^ I don't think single sim or dual sim matters as far as developer support is concerned. I think Redmi 1S has good developer support. 

Between, I went through few reviews and I think 3G model has better performance than 4G.
But 3G model has MTK SoC where as 4G has SD. 

3G Note or 4G Note or wait for MI4? Confused.


----------



## kaz (Nov 25, 2014)

That octacore might get good score in performance, but SD 400 will be my choice any day as it has got 4G and costs just 1k more also dev support will be better for 4G variant...
 [MENTION=149553]_prabhat[/MENTION] yeah redmi 1S has great dev support because it houses a SD chip inside....MediaTek has a whole different story....
By the time 4G model gets launched we will have an idea when Mi4 gonna arrive and OPO is coming soon too


----------



## _prabhat (Nov 25, 2014)

kaz said:


> That octacore might get good score in performance, but SD 400 will be my choice any day as it has got 4G and costs just 1k more also dev support will be better for 4G variant...


I agree but 3G is dual sim and 4G is single sim. Also according to ndtv gadgests Xiaomi Redmi Note Launched at Rs. 8,999; 4G Model Coming Soon for Rs. 9,999 | NDTV Gadgets 


> The Redmi Note 4G, unlike the Redmi Note, will be also available in Airtel stores in six cities. Customers will have to register separately to buy a Redmi Note 4G from Airtel stores. It will be available in the second half of December.


So not sure how are they going to actually sell 4G version. Are they going to sell only in Airtel stores or they going to sell FK as well as in Airtel stores. I think they will sell 4G version on FK as well as in Airtel stores.



kaz said:


> [MENTION=149553]_prabhat[/MENTION] yeah redmi 1S has great dev support because it houses a SD chip inside....MediaTek has a whole different story....
> By the time 4G model gets launched we will have an idea when Mi4 gonna arrive and OPO is coming soon too


Agree. That is what I wanted to mention. Developer support is not based on single sim or dual sim. It depends on SoC and availablity of sources. Yes even I am interested in OPO


----------



## kaz (Nov 25, 2014)

Yeah 4G is single sim only...Not sure if they gonna sell it through Airtel Stores also
And Mi4 won't launch anytime soon..OPO will have a good end year for sure...


----------



## $hadow (Nov 25, 2014)

Fk will sold 4G model but at a later stage. Initially the will start with 3g model.


----------



## setanjan123 (Nov 25, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Dual SIM is nothing but hassle. You need to manually switch between the two whenever you need to call from one. Then when you realize your call isn't going through, you realize you forgot to do that. But this is not the most prominent reason.
> 
> Actual reason is that dual sim phone Android phones will never have the kind of developer support that a single sim have. Simply because most of the devs on XDA are from countries where only single sim phones are sold.


Really?? Dual sim management on my Redmi is great. And I haven't had any call issues. The phone prompts which Sim you want to use when you want to call and the Sims are named unlike many dual sim phones where it is just written Sim 1 and Sim 2. I use docomo for calling and aircel 3g for Internet. Pretty good combo. And these days we do have premium handsets with dual sim support.


----------



## kaz (Nov 25, 2014)

When I hear dual sim, I think of Micromax


----------



## _prabhat (Nov 25, 2014)

FK page shows only 3G model.  Note Store Online - Buy Note Products Online at Best Price in India - Flipkart.com


----------



## Rajesh345 (Nov 25, 2014)

Bought Redmi 1s today, kindly suggest good flip pouch 

Also in today's sale there was screen guard, should I buy better 

This phone I am planning to gift Dad (old phone Samsung galaxy duo music)


----------



## sandynator (Nov 25, 2014)

Guys how is the performance of note 3g ? Are the reviews good??
I've suggested it to my bro who lost his Asus zenfone5.
If reviews are good them redmi note 3g else Microsoft lumia 535


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 25, 2014)

Rajesh345 said:


> Bought Redmi 1s today, kindly suggest good flip pouch
> 
> Also in today's sale there was screen guard, should I buy better
> 
> This phone I am planning to gift Dad (old phone Samsung galaxy duo music)


I got  from Amazon for a flip cover that costed me Rs 130 and it's pretty good.


----------



## ravi847 (Nov 25, 2014)

Guys flipkart says:- Early access to flipkart first subscribers on 1st Dec
Can someone provide additional info on this? Like when will the sale begin on 1st? Do we have to register for it separately?


----------



## Rajesh345 (Nov 25, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> I got  from Amazon for a flip cover that costed me Rs 130 and it's pretty good.



I checked FK and Amazon , most of the flip cover in both have many complaints , unlike when i buyed Flip cover for MI3 i was having wide variety of choice also good cover from brands like Nillkin , 



any specific recommended ( its for my Dad )


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 25, 2014)

Rajesh345 said:


> I checked FK and Amazon , most of the flip cover in both have many complaints , unlike when i buyed Flip cover for MI3 i was having wide variety of choice also good cover from brands like Nillkin ,
> 
> 
> 
> any specific recommended ( its for my Dad )



For Rs 150 I think it's good enough. Here is the link
Flip Cover for Xiaomi Redmi 1S -Black Color: Buy Flip Cover for Xiaomi Redmi 1S -Black Color Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## Akira (Nov 26, 2014)

So does anyone recommend Pre-ordering Note 3g? I am thinking of gifting my dad at his wedding anniversary(he still uses Galaxy Ace-back from when it originally launched, not bad, but it lags terribly now). As I remember, Redmi 1S had a ton of software problems and patches after launch. It was sometime before you could hold it in your hand and not make an omelete on it. 

On the other hand, Xiaomi is considerably more famous now and might not ship out an unfinished product(I hope).


----------



## kaz (Nov 26, 2014)

Akira said:


> So does anyone recommend Pre-ordering Note 3g? I am thinking of gifting my dad at his wedding anniversary(he still uses Galaxy Ace-back from when it originally launched, not bad, but it lags terribly now). As I remember, Redmi 1S had a ton of software problems and patches after launch. It was sometime before you could hold it in your hand and not make an omelete on it.
> 
> On the other hand, Xiaomi is considerably more famous now and might not ship out an unfinished product(I hope).



Are you sure your dad will be comfortable with the huge 5.5" screen? How about Moto G with best android experience?


----------



## $hadow (Nov 26, 2014)

With Android 4.2 on board and no word on kitkat it will be a difficult pic for some.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 26, 2014)

Guys having a strange problem on my Redmi1s. Whenever I get an incoming call nothing is displayed. However after a while when I check the missed calls log I can find the incoming calls. I can however make outgoing calls without any issue.
Kindly help!


----------



## setanjan123 (Nov 26, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys having a strange problem on my Redmi1s. Whenever I get an incoming call nothing is displayed. However after a while when I check the missed calls log I can find the incoming calls. I can however make outgoing calls without any issue.
> Kindly help!


I think you may have enabled do not disturb by mistake. Go to the toggles page and look for DND with a half moon symbol. Disable it. I hope it helps


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 26, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> I think you may have enabled do not disturb by mistake. Go to the toggles page and look for DND with a half moon symbol. Disable it. I hope it helps



This is most probably done by my 3 Year Old Daughter. It finds out almost 50% features we are not aware on our android phones.


----------



## sandynator (Nov 26, 2014)

Guys weird problem.
All of sudden the sim1 (wcdma) of my redmi1s stopped working.

Tried everything but still not working.


----------



## setanjan123 (Nov 26, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Guys weird problem.
> All of sudden the sim1 (wcdma) of my redmi1s stopped working.
> 
> Tried everything but still not working.


Did you try the Sim in another phone?? Strange problem


----------



## sandynator (Nov 26, 2014)

I use only one Sim & that is working in 2g Sim slot.
It just stopped in evening around 7.30.

Did not reset the fone yet as need to take few backups


----------



## baiju (Nov 27, 2014)

Check if the sim is set to use only 3g and change it to 2g only or 3g preferred.


----------



## Minion (Nov 27, 2014)

sandynator said:


> I use only one Sim & that is working in 2g Sim slot.
> It just stopped in evening around 7.30.
> 
> Did not reset the fone yet as need to take few backups



I think it is a signal problem.Try to switch on flight mode for some time then disable flight mode.


----------



## Akira (Nov 27, 2014)

kaz said:


> Are you sure your dad will be comfortable with the huge 5.5" screen? How about Moto G with best android experience?



Oh yeah, he's been wanting to buy a bigger phone for sometime now, anyway. I am more worried about constant software patching and whatnot. It's fine patching a video game, to correct the bugs and whatnot, but I expect a phone to just work when I buy it. Not after 1gb of patching up crap they should have done on launch.

There's also after-sales service. I heard-not very reliable, but still, that Xiaomi's worse than Micromax in that area.


----------



## sandynator (Nov 27, 2014)

Tried today also nothing happens

Cannot change the network setting its inactive.

Time to visit service center.


----------



## setanjan123 (Nov 27, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Tried today also nothing happens
> 
> Cannot change the network setting its inactive.
> 
> Time to visit service center.


You sure you didn't just disable the Sim by mistake?? Check in Sim settings. Sorry to hear that the phone has gone bad so soon


----------



## sandynator (Nov 27, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> You sure you didn't just disable the Sim by mistake?? Check in Sim settings. Sorry to hear that the phone has gone bad so soon



I gues the pic are not visible..

The mobile network setting is inactive when sim 1 inserted

- - - Updated - - -



setanjan123 said:


> You sure you didn't just disable the Sim by mistake?? Check in Sim settings. Sorry to hear that the phone has gone bad so soon



S***!! It was disabled. Actually I never user any screen lock patterns/code so many times the phone gets on in my trousers pocket
Yes sim 1 was disabled...   
My bad

& thanks for that pointer.


----------



## setanjan123 (Nov 27, 2014)

sandynator said:


> I gues the pic are not visible..
> 
> The mobile network setting is inactive when sim 1 inserted
> 
> ...


Lol. Good to know it got fixed.


----------



## Minion (Nov 27, 2014)

sandynator said:


> S***!! It was disabled. Actually I never user any screen lock patterns/code so many times the phone gets on in my trousers pocket
> Yes sim 1 was disabled...
> My bad
> 
> & thanks for that pointer.



Good to know it got fixed.


----------



## dan11 (Nov 28, 2014)

Guys having a major heating problem even using it for 1-2 min leads to moderate heating(something that isnt seen in my frnds redmi) while playing games like bike rivals for 15 min leads to game lagging n slowing down with massive heating .It once again works nicely once it is cooled down


 - Not even detecting recent contacts ie even after calling or miss call it shows blank history 
 - No photo being shown in Gallery even recent photos r not being shown in camera once it is closed
 - Not able to customize display ie not able to move apps pos n other things by holding them

using  ver 45 n memory card is brand new 32gb samsung evo classs 6

Sud I go for replacement as it was delivered on 3rd nov only? pls suggest  ASAP


----------



## setanjan123 (Nov 28, 2014)

dan11 said:


> Guys having a major heating problem even using it for 1-2 min leads to moderate heating(something that isnt seen in my frnds redmi) while playing games like bike rivals for 15 min leads to game lagging n slowing down with massive heating .It once again works nicely once it is cooled down
> 
> 
> - Not even detecting recent contacts ie even after calling or miss call it shows blank history
> ...


I think you should replace it. Even with v45 I have never heard of a problem like this. It could be that the handset is faulty.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 29, 2014)

nobody excite for remdi note?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 29, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> nobody excite for remdi note?



720p on a 5.5" is a major turnoff.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 29, 2014)

RCuber said:


> 720p on a 5.5" is a major turnoff.



the spec sheet is a turn off.. for sure.
but practically 720p on 5.5 won't matter unless you carefully scrutinize the display while reading holding too close to yourself! So I guess its fine.. but if you compare with other specs.. turned off.

I have seen the htc 816 display, it looks amazing!

I have the 10.1 inch xperia tablet z and ipad 9.7inch retina, at 224 ppi, its very good for reading! Can't see pixels..


----------



## $hadow (Nov 29, 2014)

On a tab anything above 200 ppi is absolutely ok you wont notice any pixels.


----------



## rajiv_2014 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi guys, I want to buy Redmi note 4G 
but i have a few questions ..
if i buy Redmi note 4G do i have to get a 4G Airtel connection with it as well?
or i can just buy it from flipkart or airtel store without taking any 4G connection?
Another Question , I am currently using Vodafone.. so if i take Redmi 4G note do i have to shift to Airtel network?
I hope someone can reply to my Qs 
Thanks in advance


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 29, 2014)

^ You aren't bound by any contract. Feel free to use any sim with it.


----------



## rajiv_2014 (Nov 29, 2014)

^^

Many thanks for the prompt reply , thanks mate


----------



## ravi847 (Nov 30, 2014)

Got confirmation from flipkart that Redmi Note will be added to my cart at 6 p.m. tomorrow


----------



## $hadow (Nov 30, 2014)

^^ Do post a review


----------



## iSLaND (Dec 1, 2014)

I am in for Redmi Note 3G. It has all things I need. 
Big Screen, Good Camera, Dual Sim, 2GB with Octa Core.
Cons like old OS, low ppi, heating/battery drain no probs with me.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 1, 2014)

i should have waited :S


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 1, 2014)

Got my Redmi 1s .


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 1, 2014)

Beware of the back panel. Just hate it. looks like some cheap CELKON crap !


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 1, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Beware of the back panel. Just hate it. looks like some cheap CELKON crap !


I wasn't impressed as well with the Redmi back panel looked ordinary stuff but the phone inside made up for the crap outside.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Dec 2, 2014)

Anyone have issues using 2x bsnl Sim card on redmi 1s?


----------



## veera_champ (Dec 2, 2014)

Rajesh345 said:


> Anyone have issues using 2x bsnl Sim card on redmi 1s?


Nope I am using and its running perfectly anyway what kind of issue you're facing


----------



## Akira (Dec 2, 2014)

Sale for Note3g starts today at 2 PM. I am thinking of skipping it, see reviews from normal people and any software issues it might have. Can always get it next time...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 2, 2014)

Redmi Note, out of stock instantly.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 2, 2014)

My colleague's order went through. Sale went live at 1:58 PM.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Dec 2, 2014)

Got one in my cart want to make some profit out of it.


----------



## sandynator (Dec 2, 2014)

I got one too.......


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 2, 2014)

Cant decide between the Jellybean Mediatek 6592 3G or wait for the Kit Kat Snapdragon 400 4G. I think the Dragon will be better overall! Do put in your views guys,


----------



## kamikaz (Dec 2, 2014)

Can't believe so many people bought this outdated phone :/


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 2, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Can't believe so many people bought this outdated phone :/



Outdated in what sense? Hardware or Software?


----------



## sandynator (Dec 2, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Cant decide between the Jellybean Mediatek 6592 3G or wait for the Kit Kat Snapdragon 400 4G. I think the Dragon will be better overall! Do put in your views guys,



This one is for my bro whose Asus Zenfone 5 was stolen during festive season, dual sim priority.
If I had to get it then Snapdragon would be my choice. 
These fones are going to get Android 5 so no worries for me even my Redmi 1s will get it.

Do think of Zenfone 5 at same price but not so good battery in comparison.

- - - Updated - - -



kamikaz said:


> Can't believe so many people bought this outdated phone :/



Out dated ??

In what sense bro..

I feel these specs are very good for the price. JB os is bit old but acceptable for average users.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 2, 2014)

[MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION] agree with you on Snapdragon. But aint octacore and mali 450 better over snapdragon 400 and adreno 305? I want your views on the chipset and proccy.


----------



## sandynator (Dec 2, 2014)

Firstly I'm not that technical guys cannot comment much so my lay man's view...

On paper the specs are good but not sure of actual usage. IMO it could outperform 4g version but there are few question in my mind...

How will it handle MIUI?

Does any app on Android uses entire 8 core? Is it really required or for that matter 2gb ram to run device smoothly for day to day apps & small games?

Why can't the OS be optimized for 512mb or even 1gb ram & basic dual cores for day today usage in order to run the device lag free for months together. Heard Kitkat is smooth but can experience few lags on my Nexus 7 2012 too.


For me 4 core snapdragon will suffice even 2 krait cores will do  just the OS should be optimized well to run lag free.

Had Lumia 520 for 1 year & totally happy with it except battery life. Could play Asphalt 8 without any lags but I cannot dare to install it on my Redmi 1s.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 2, 2014)

Your point is very true too,it reminds of the Intel Q6600 days when we were all in dilemma as to what to buy Quad or Dual when in actuals those days hardly any application needed quad cores!!!

If any one has one in cart and won't need it please COD to me.


----------



## sandynator (Dec 2, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Your point is very true too,it reminds of the Intel Q6600 days when we were all in dilemma as to what to buy Quad or Dual when in actuals those days hardly any application needed quad cores!!!
> 
> If any one has one in cart and won't need it please COD to me.



I'll let you know about note in next 20 to 30 minutes but do accept any offer if you get in between. I'm note able to connect with my bro
My bro is confused between Note 3g, Asus Zenfone 5 again [but when back to 10k] & Microsoft lumia 535[my suggestions].

Will update you soon


----------



## Minion (Dec 2, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION] agree with you on Snapdragon. But aint octacore and mali 450 better over snapdragon 400 and adreno 305? I want your views on the chipset and proccy.



Though Antutu doesn't reflect real word perfomance Mediatek Octacore will score 28k while Snapdragon 400 will score around 17k so yes it  surely is better.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 2, 2014)

And then paying Rs 10,000 for a phone which Xiaomi themselves sell at Rs 6000 as the Redmi1s with the same chip set is making me iffy.They could have priced both note 3g and 4g same,would have looked more rational IMO. Paying Rs 4000 more for just a larger screen and 4G which is yet to take off is putting me off. I think the 3G with octacore and a much better Mali 450 ( over adreno 305) will be a better bet and save me Rs 1K. What do you think?


----------



## kamikaz (Dec 2, 2014)

Ah it was just my point of view, 
But what matters is the preference of the buyer if you are happy with it, then that's it


----------



## Rajesh345 (Dec 2, 2014)

veera_champ said:


> Nope I am using and its running perfectly anyway what kind of issue you're facing



I was using Both sims in my old phone (samsung galaxy music duo and Nokia  phone )   Both working perfectly 

After purchasing Redmi  , i inserted BSNL  SIM from Nokia to Redmi -- WORKING OK 
Inserted 2nd BSNL sim from samsung phone to Redmi  Sim not detecting

Inserted back sim to samsung it is working


----------



## ravi847 (Dec 2, 2014)

guys also consider the high capacity battery of redmi note...That is one feature every one needs and appreciates


----------



## setanjan123 (Dec 3, 2014)

Guys do you think with the launch of redmi note 3g the redmi 1s feels a bit overpriced??. I feel they should have launched it at 5k. Considering all the issues at launch


----------



## setanjan123 (Dec 3, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> guys also consider the high capacity battery of redmi note...That is one feature every one needs and appreciates


The higher battery capacity will benefit the 4G version more Imo if you don't use 4G. SD 400 is quite efficient. But the Mediatek octa core otoh will consume alot more power resulting in not so good battery life.


----------



## setanjan123 (Dec 3, 2014)

Minion said:


> Though Antutu doesn't reflect real word perfomance Mediatek Octacore will score 28k while Snapdragon 400 will score around 17k so yes it  surely is better.


  In day to day usage, the Mediatek won't make much of a difference. 8 cores aren't even used except in a few games. But the deal breaker is the gpu . Mali 450 far outperforms the adreno 305. But as a gamer who mostly plays retro titles or casual games, snapdragon would offer better battery life and dev support.


----------



## tkin (Dec 3, 2014)

OT/
More people are black marketing the Xiaomi note than the actual number of people who purchased it


----------



## Rajesh345 (Dec 3, 2014)

Rajesh345 said:


> I was using Both sims in my old phone (samsung galaxy music duo and Nokia  phone )   Both working perfectly
> 
> After purchasing Redmi  , i inserted BSNL  SIM from Nokia to Redmi -- WORKING OK
> Inserted 2nd BSNL sim from samsung phone to Redmi  Sim not detecting
> ...


I tested another Sim, it's working perfectly, so one of my old Sim might be using some older technology, that might be the issue 


Phone is Dual active right? I get incoming calls from both Sims?


----------



## Minion (Dec 3, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> And then paying Rs 10,000 for a phone which Xiaomi themselves sell at Rs 6000 as the Redmi1s with the same chip set is making me iffy.They could have priced both note 3g and 4g same,would have looked more rational IMO. Paying Rs 4000 more for just a larger screen and 4G which is yet to take off is putting me off. I think the 3G with octacore and a much better Mali 450 ( over adreno 305) will be a better bet and save me Rs 1K. What do you think?



Exactly! That is what i think.Yes 3G with octacore is better option No point in going for 4G here in India At least until they become mainstream.

- - - Updated - - -



Rajesh345 said:


> I was using Both sims in my old phone (samsung galaxy music duo and Nokia  phone )   Both working perfectly
> 
> After purchasing Redmi  , i inserted BSNL  SIM from Nokia to Redmi -- WORKING OK
> Inserted 2nd BSNL sim from samsung phone to Redmi  Sim not detecting
> ...



Have you enable 2nd sim on phone.Go to settings->Sim management enable 2nd sim.

- - - Updated - - -



setanjan123 said:


> The higher battery capacity will benefit the 4G version more Imo if you don't use 4G. SD 400 is quite efficient. But the Mediatek octa core otoh will consume alot more power resulting in not so good battery life.



Nope you are wrong Mediatek Octa core will not consume much battery it will only enable 1 or 2 cores during IDLE.It will enable core according to load.
Read this
*gadgets.ndtv.com/mobiles/features/octa-core-processors-real-advantage-or-marketing-myth-497615


----------



## setanjan123 (Dec 3, 2014)

Minion said:


> Exactly! That is what i think.Yes 3G with octacore is better option No point in going for 4G here in India At least until they become mainstream.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Oh my bad then. Good news for redmi note users


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 3, 2014)

tkin said:


> OT/
> More people are black marketing the Xiaomi note than the actual number of people who purchased it



Leechers trying to rip people off. story of Indian shopkeepers (no offence to anybody)


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 3, 2014)

Like someone said "NO FREE ICECREM 4-u"


----------



## ravi847 (Dec 3, 2014)

So guys I used the note for some time and all I can say is its a great phone.
Only thing that bothered me is its large size but phablet so acceptable.
Display is crisp ...no pixels visible anywhere..colour reproduction is good...30% brightness is enough.
Camera is not that great. Front camera is good though.
I am yet to try any heavy games..played jumpy tile which played smoothly..no biggie there though.
Also ram usage reduced significantly after the first update.


----------



## _prabhat (Dec 4, 2014)

^^ Have you tried installing custom ROM? Being MTK Soc,does it have developer support?


----------



## sandynator (Dec 4, 2014)

Anyone having Redmi 1s in their cart?


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 4, 2014)

_prabhat said:


> ^^ Have you tried installing custom ROM? Being MTK Soc,does it have developer support?



MTK never release Kernel Source , hence custom ROM support is bleak.


----------



## AndroidFan (Dec 4, 2014)

_prabhat said:


> ^^ Have you tried installing custom ROM? Being MTK Soc,does it have developer support?



Developer support is non-existant at this point. But we will see something in the future...

I got the Redmi Note today for my sister, replacing her aging Galaxy S3. Phone is huge... heavy... fat... very fast... less than average screen quality (compared to Galaxy S3 superamoled) but good brightness.

Overall, a worthy phone for 9k... 

Main con is only 8 GB internal memory, out of which 6.5 GB is available and only around 4.1 GB left free on a clean phone with MIUI and assorted crapware... I would have been happy to pay 10k for a 16 GB version. Such a powerful phone hampered with low internal memory.


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 4, 2014)

Have you guys used PC suite that comes with redmi 1s? It is in chinese. Can I get an English version?


----------



## _prabhat (Dec 4, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> MTK never release Kernel Source , hence custom ROM support is bleak.



They released for Android one. But mostly they don't release or ask for license fees to release. 




AndroidFan said:


> Developer support is non-existant at this point. But we will see something in the future...


There is no guarantee. 
Otherwise it's value for money phone as far as h/w is concerned but not having developer support is big NO for me.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 5, 2014)

_prabhat said:


> They released for Android one. But mostly they don't release or ask for license fees to release.
> 
> .



To put it across simply and more clearly they don't release,there's no support. Android one is a different story altogether and not part of enthusiast level chipset.


----------



## _prabhat (Dec 5, 2014)

^^ I said same thing, this is why I am not buying Xiaomi Note 3g.


----------



## setanjan123 (Dec 5, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> To put it across simply and more clearly they don't release,there's no support. Android one is a different story altogether and not part of enthusiast level chipset.


Then I am glad I went with the 1s I guess. Inferior hardware but good dev support. Even Asus zenfones have almost non existent dev support.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 5, 2014)

i checked my friends Mi Note. UI Lag is quite noticeable


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 5, 2014)

RCuber said:


> i checked my friends Mi Note. UI Lag is quite noticeable




Now that's real bad news. I ordered and paid for one but canceled it,just to see the first few user reports and then going for it absolutely!


----------



## RCuber (Dec 5, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Now that's real bad news. I ordered and paid for one but canceled it,just to see the first few user reports and then going for it absolutely!



Another thing to note is that my friend had the updates already installed. I wasn't expecting any lag because I was testing it right after a days use. On the other hand my Sis-in-law's Red Mi 1S isn't laggy at all. Also I am not happy with the UI scaling, looks bleak and meh, .


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 5, 2014)

My neighbor's gonna receive one I arranged for him,will check and decide. Thanks for the info,though.


----------



## skeletor13th (Dec 5, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> Have you guys used PC suite that comes with redmi 1s? It is in chinese. Can I get an English version?




check out this thread - 

[PC Software] UPDATE: Mi Phone Manager (English Modified UI)+Patched SetupUPDATE: Mi Phone Manager (English Modified UI)+Patched Setup - App - Xiaomi MIUI Official Forum


----------



## AndroidFan (Dec 5, 2014)

RCuber said:


> i checked my friends Mi Note. UI Lag is quite noticeable



I haven't noticed any lag on my Redmi Note yet... The first thing I do on all phones is install Google Now Launcher... 2 GB RAM helps. Phone is fast.

But the 13 MP camera is sh*t, especially indoors... Redmi 1S has an 8 MP camera but still better than the one on redmi note...


----------



## _prabhat (Dec 6, 2014)

Xiaomi will hold a launch event in China on December 9 - GSMArena.com news


----------



## Rajesh345 (Dec 7, 2014)

Minion said:


> Exactly! That is what i think.Yes 3G with octacore is better option No point in going for 4G here in India At least until they become mainstream.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



It was the issue with SIM and Phone  , even though it was working perfectly with Old phone      , when i check the SIM it looks very old ( might have some old tech or something ) - I Replaced the SIM from BSNL , now both sim working perfectly


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 8, 2014)

Redmi Note Camera quality is very very poor. Not expected. Thoroughly dissapointed. Red Mi 1S a Rs 5999 product is way way way better.


----------



## Akira (Dec 8, 2014)

Sale tomorrow should I buy? What are the cons of this phone(one that you really notice-jellybean is not that slow, though a drain on the battery)?


----------



## kamikaz (Dec 9, 2014)

Has anyone noticed the redmi 1s is still on sale, yet to go out of stock even after 24 hours, guess the demand has waned


----------



## Akira (Dec 9, 2014)

So final verdict: I should get Redmi note,yes? Max budget is 10k, and no other phone offers these many features at this price. Any thoughts??


----------



## sharang (Dec 9, 2014)

I would say go for it, if you manage to get hold of one during todays sale.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 9, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Has anyone noticed the redmi 1s is still on sale, yet to go out of stock even after 24 hours, guess the demand has waned



I think its good that only those who want it are buying it and not those who want to leech people off of it.


----------



## Akira (Dec 9, 2014)

Got one. 9k through COD, delivery by 15th Dec.


----------



## sharang (Dec 9, 2014)

Pmed you  [MENTION=269873]Akira[/MENTION]

- - - Updated - - -

Nevermind. Ordered from someone else.


----------



## Akira (Dec 10, 2014)

With the whole Ericsson court case and ban on Xiaomi sales in India...should I cancel my order?? It's expected on 15th. Flipkart might stop Xiaomi sales soon.


----------



## kamikaz (Dec 10, 2014)

oh wow and on que my sis redmi 1s earphone has stopped working 
man i hope servicing this isnt going to be a pain


----------



## ravi847 (Dec 11, 2014)

Guys there are no lags in the redmi note ui. 
I have been using it for about 10 days. 
Though I don't play heavy games just Temple run 1 and minion rush where playback was smooth. 
I use apps like flipboard, facebook, chrome, SwiftKey, newsstand etc


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 11, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> oh wow and on que my sis redmi 1s earphone has stopped working
> man i hope servicing this isnt going to be a pain


We have little to no knowledge about service centre quality, let us know about your experience. Guys I have a mi3 and my phone lasts for 1.5 days, with 3g, YouTube videos and I get 3.5 hours of sot is this normal?


----------



## Gollum (Dec 11, 2014)

So is Xiaomi really Banned in India?


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 11, 2014)

Gollum said:


> So is Xiaomi really Banned in India?



seems so


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 11, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> seems so


They have invested a lot and I don't think they will roll over and give up that easily


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 11, 2014)

ubergeek said:


> They have invested a lot and I don't think they will roll over and give up that easily



yup.details havent been out about infringment ,last year ericsson sued micromax.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 11, 2014)

Gollum said:


> So is Xiaomi really Banned in India?



Indian government bans import and sale of Xiaomi devices: report - Tech2
Delhi HC's call for a complete ban on Xiaomi is a bit too harsh - Tech2


----------



## _prabhat (Dec 11, 2014)

A Dummies guide to why Xiaomi phones have been banned in India - Hindustan Times


----------



## sushovan (Dec 11, 2014)

Im gonna sell My Mi3 now for 12K. anyone up?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 11, 2014)

Seems likely to be out of court settlement. Negotiations,Deals,Channel,...,etc., will ultimately make the device costlier for Indian Market.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 11, 2014)

> Chances are that these patents are the same ones that Ericsson had mentioned when it filed a lawsuit against Indian phone maker Micromax last year.
> 
> Ericsson has also sued other smartphones makers like Gionee, Intex, Samsung and Acer over patents in the past. And yet, these brands continue to sell their devices around the world


.,....


----------



## Akira (Dec 11, 2014)

My order for Note is actually still on the way(most likely won't be cancelled by FK). And Iam conflicted. On one hand, you can't get better features for less than 10k. I wasn't honestly expecting any service from Xiaomi even if the sales hadn't been banned(seriously, in tech like this, it's matter of luck. Either it works top notch-no problems, or it will die within two hours). 

On the other hand, FK will stop selling Xiaomi soon. Obviously, the ban isn't permanent. India is X's 2nd biggest market, they won't give up without a fight. But its very much possible that some products will be discontinued, or X uses some new tech and *the price will rise*. Hell, the price is the only reason I even ordered a Note. Then when it comes back, I might regret the fact that I could have bought the lesser-priced version of Note, but chickened out.
That, and Ill still need to get a new phone for less than 10k. What will I get then? Asus zenfone? Moto E? Acer Liquid(12k)?? C'mon....


----------



## rdx_halo (Dec 11, 2014)

Cool down guys, this is an interim injunction, that means it has a due date after which it will be lifted. Currently I also filled an injunction against WBSEDCL for some dispute. So, from my experience this is not permanent and getting a permanent injunction against any company is almost impossible unless they are committing heinous crime. This is a tactics taken by profit leveraging companies to force their patent users to caugh up money.


----------



## _prabhat (Dec 11, 2014)

It's not serious problem for today. But  future Xiaomi phones will be sold at little higher prices. Because finally customers will have to bear this licensing fees to Ericsson. I don't know about these technology patents. But for pharma companies, all inventions are protected by a patent for 20 years. But I think technology patents are protected forever? Not sure.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 12, 2014)

64-bit Xiaomi passes the TENAA, is it the Redmi 2? - GSMArena.com news

I hope they'll update this to Lollipop and current Redmi 1s to kitkat atleast while debloating Miui


----------



## _prabhat (Dec 12, 2014)

Xiaomi's Letter to Indian MI fans *www.facebook.com/MiIndiaOfficial/posts/1562774497270449


----------



## AndroidFan (Dec 12, 2014)

Asus Zenphone 5 for 9k on offer seems like a better option than Redmi Note... Note is heavy, and very large to handle comfortably. And Android 4.2.2 on it is not well optimised. I am having a small regret buying the Redmi Note. Even the cheaper 6k Redmi 1S is faster than the 9k Redmi Note... 

But Note does have a phenomenal battery life... That is the one good thing with this phone.

If I had to choose today, I would go for the Asus Zenphone. It also has 2 GB RAM, 8 GM ROM like the Redmi Note. The best thing, 720p 5" screen and 145g weight instead of heavy 200 gms of the Redmi Note.


----------



## rdx_halo (Dec 13, 2014)

How I ended up buying fake Xiaomi earphones from Amazon India | Digit.in


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 13, 2014)

Guys have this strange problem whenever I Charge with my Xiaomi Power bank my Note2 gets charged very fast compared to normal charger however the battery gets drained out faster as well when I Charge with Xiaomi.


----------



## Akira (Dec 14, 2014)

So I finally got my note on the 13th...and the back light indictor(the 3rd button from the small three buttons present at the bottom) was not working ie. it did it's job: exit out of apps,go back etc, but the red light LED wasn't working. I thought it's most likely a software bug, so I flashed to phone with the newer JHDMIBH38.0. Still not working. Everything else is fantastic: the camera, processor, GPU, and the Battery, man, I love this battery. Lasted nearly two days with 3g usage, texts/calls and some gaming. Still have 12% left.

What do you guys think? Should I call FK and check whether a replacement is possible(with the ban and all)? Thanks to the fact that you can switch off all red indicators in settings(to save battery;I enabled this option) I don't even notice it now. More importantly, I don't trust Xiaomi to serve an even more defective piece-this one is working fine except for that one fault. Maybe the saying "A bird in hand is worth two in the bush" will apply here??

PS: I posted this in the Official Xiaomi thread and My new purchases to get max replies.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 14, 2014)

Akira said:


> So I finally got my note on the 13th...and the back light indictor(the 3rd button from the small three buttons present at the bottom) was not working ie. it did it's job: exit out of apps,go back etc, but the red light LED wasn't working. I thought it's most likely a software bug, so I flashed to phone with the newer JHDMIBH38.0. Still not working. Everything else is fantastic: the camera, processor, GPU, and the Battery, man, I love this battery. Lasted nearly two days with 3g usage, texts/calls and some gaming. Still have 12% left.
> 
> What do you guys think? Should I call FK and check whether a replacement is possible(with the ban and all)? Thanks to the fact that you can switch off all red indicators in settings(to save battery;I enabled this option) I don't even notice it now. More importantly, I don't trust Xiaomi to serve an even more defective piece-this one is working fine except for that one fault. Maybe the saying "A bird in hand is worth two in the bush" will apply here??
> 
> PS: I posted this in the Official Xiaomi thread and My new purchases to get max replies.



if the device has a defect then get it replaced, no point asking questions.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 15, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys have this strange problem whenever I Charge with my Xiaomi Power bank my Note2 gets charged very fast compared to normal charger however the battery gets drained out faster as well when I Charge with Xiaomi.



Anyone?


----------



## Gollum (Dec 15, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Anyone?



I dont know about the discharge but faster charging would be because of higher rating of the charger.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 15, 2014)

Guys I tried to set a custom ringtone on my redmi1s. But it seems to play just 2 secs of the ringtone. It seems to work well with the ringtones that came with the phone.
Any ideas?


----------



## vinit659 (Dec 17, 2014)

Xiaomi India ban partially lifted by Delhi HC.
Xiaomi is now allowed to sell smartphones powered by Qualcomm chipsets till January 8.

Source :
Xiaomi India ban partially lifted by Delhi HC - The Times of India


----------



## Minion (Dec 18, 2014)

looks fishy why only qualcomm devices are allowed.


----------



## lywyre (Dec 18, 2014)

^^ Because Qualcomm already pays a licence fee to Ericsson for the infringing technologies.


----------



## _prabhat (Dec 23, 2014)

Xiaomi Redmi Note 4G to Go on Sale for First Time on December 30 | NDTV Gadgets


----------



## _prabhat (Dec 25, 2014)

Xiaomi sold 1 million phones in India. *www.facebook.com/MiIndiaOfficial/p...1073741830.1495988390615727/1568407873373778/


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 25, 2014)

i am begining to think that redmi is forgotten by xiaomi and it won't get any os updates or android L


----------



## ravi847 (Dec 27, 2014)

Guys I heard somewhere that rooting a xiaomi phone doesn't void the warranty 
Is it true?


----------



## rdx_halo (Dec 27, 2014)

Yes it's true


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 29, 2014)

The much-awaited Xiaomi Mi4 is reportedly making its debut in India next month.
_
Xiaomi India head, Manu Jain in a chat with The Indian Express has said the Xiaomi Mi4 would be released for an approximate price of *₹20,000* in January 2015.
Stainless steel-clad Xiaomi Mi4 with 8-MP Sony front-camera has been officially unveiled.Xiaomi India

He also added that Xiaomi is upbeat about the company's prospects in Indian consumer electronics and has planned to release budget smart Mi fitness band around March for $15 (around ₹950) and* Mi smart TV-2 for ₹40,000* in the second half of 2015._

*Source: * Xiaomi Mi4 India Release in January; Budget Fitness Mi Band, Smart Mi TV 2 to Debut Later


----------



## _prabhat (Dec 29, 2014)

Xiaomi launching next flagship in January 2015.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 29, 2014)

lywyre said:


> ^^ Because Qualcomm already pays a licence fee to Ericsson for the infringing technologies.



i think it has become a trend to infringe ericsson


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 30, 2014)

Got a Note in my Cart, pm me if anyone needs one.


----------



## sandynator (Dec 30, 2014)

Xiaomi seems to be diversifying  into laptop market

Chinese Smartphone Giant, Xiaomi, to Diversify into the Laptop Segment - iGyaan.in


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 31, 2014)

chinese apni aukat dikhane laga he ab.
 wifi and Bluetooth has stopped working and lagging like hell. =/


----------



## kamikaz (Dec 31, 2014)

Don't know how much of the Xiaomi laptop rumour is true but the pics are reportedly fake 

And redmi users can rejoice kernel sources have been released for their phone, lollipop will soon become stable I suppose 
I wish they released mi3 kernel sooner


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 31, 2014)

This means official CM right?


----------



## _prabhat (Dec 31, 2014)

Xiaomi says "A sweet surprise on new year's eve! An all new Redmi launching 4th January 2015. What improvements you would like to see?" 


Obviously this may not be India launch.


----------



## _prabhat (Jan 4, 2015)

Xiaomi Redmi 2 official with dual-SIM 4G connectivity
Xiaomi Redmi 2 official with dual-SIM 4G connectivity - GSMArena.com news


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 4, 2015)

Any info about Redmi 2 price in India ?


----------



## Minion (Jan 7, 2015)

somebody got redmi 1S in their cart?


----------



## setanjan123 (Jan 11, 2015)

Guys how to connect redmi 1s to pc in mass storage mode. I mean without the use of any pc suite. There is always a mass storage mode where the pc detects the phone as a USB storage. Can't find any setting on the phone to select that. When I connect the phone to my pc, it doesn't recognize. Help please


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 11, 2015)

setanjan123 said:


> Guys how to connect redmi 1s to pc in mass storage mode. I mean without the use of any pc suite. There is always a mass storage mode where the pc detects the phone as a USB storage. Can't find any setting on the phone to select that. When I connect the phone to my pc, it doesn't recognize. Help please



By default, when you connect Redmi 1s to PC, it is detected as MTP device.


----------



## setanjan123 (Jan 11, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> By default, when you connect Redmi 1s to PC, it is detected as MTP device.


What is MTP?? Mass storage?? But when I connect my phone it shows device not recognized. Has happened on two different pcs running Windows 7 and Windows 8. Dunno what's wrong.


----------



## amjath (Jan 11, 2015)

setanjan123 said:


> What is MTP?? Mass storage?? But when I connect my phone it shows device not recognized. Has happened on two different pcs running Windows 7 and Windows 8. Dunno what's wrong.



Go to device manager and check whether the driver is installed properly.


----------



## baiju (Jan 12, 2015)

It will appear as a portable media device and not as a removable media. Checked both in Win 7 & 8.1 without installing any drivers. Double click  the portable media player icon to view the internal and external memory.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 12, 2015)

same happened with me too phone used to connect to xp windows 7 without any drivers and stuff and it has stopped now so installed their MI Manager and working again. it failed to detect SD card before.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 12, 2015)

Guys how is the sale for Redmi1s going on these days? 
I need one for my friend? Are we able to make purchase even after 2 PM. Earlier I remember it wouldn't last even for 2 mins post 2 PM.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 13, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys how is the sale for Redmi1s going on these days?
> I need one for my friend? Are we able to make purchase even after 2 PM. Earlier I remember it wouldn't last even for 2 mins post 2 PM.



Guys anyone?


----------



## sandynator (Jan 14, 2015)

Anyone having Redmi 1s??
Please PM me ASAP


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 14, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Anyone having Redmi 1s??
> Please PM me ASAP


Bro if I'm not mistaken almost in every sale you ask the same question. Did you get hold of any piece at all or you are distributing among wellwishers?


----------



## sandynator (Jan 14, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Bro if I'm not mistaken almost in every sale you ask the same question. Did you get hold of any piece at all or you are distributing among wellwishers?



Yes I do distribute it among my frnds &  relatives without taking any premium.
 I don't remember I've asked for it may be have asked once but never bought from any member here. In fact I've offered to one frnd on this forum & one member on TE forum.

I wanted one for a friend of mine so asked. 
BTW I  have got 8 Redmi 1s & 1 Redmi Note 3g.
Two 1s & 1 note 3g for self consumption remaining for friends.


Redmi 1S is @5 pm on Tuesdays. Register if you want to...
Mi Redmi 1S - Buy Mi Redmi 1S Mobile Online at Best Price in India - Flipkart.com

I've done mine now for that frnd.


----------



## _prabhat (Jan 15, 2015)

BBC News - China's Xiaomi unveils two thinner, lighter phablets


----------



## kaz (Jan 16, 2015)

Mi4 launching on 28th in India


----------



## rish1 (Jan 16, 2015)

_prabhat said:


> For your information. Xiaomi announces Mi Note and Mi Note Pro.
> BBC News - China's Xiaomi unveils two thinner, lighter phablets
> 
> 
> ...



that's not redmi note buddy .. redmi note 2 will be announced wait for it.. 

that's a high end flagship phone .. redmi Series is for low budget.. this is even expensive than Mi4 starting at 370$ 

Redmi note 2 will have snapdragon 615 or Mediatek MT6752 .. 

they might announce it at MWC which is in march .. by that time even 6795 will be ready .. so they might go with that as well.. but that's just me wishing for it as it will perform close to  Snapdragon 810..  most likely it will be either SD 615 or Mediatek 6752 + 2gb ram for it to come at 140-150$

- - - Updated - - -

also didn't Redmi 2 turned out exactly what i stated 



_prabhat said:


> I think you are finding escape route.
> Ok, tell me how long you want to wait? lol
> 
> Anyway just using common sense. Redmi 1S successor is named as Redmi 2. So I guess no more phone with Redmi series is coming otherwise they would have named it Redmi 2S etc. Another common sense is when Xiaomi just launched 2 Phablets Note, I don't think they will launch 3rd Phablet Note immediately.  Keep in mind that you are just making speculations without anything to support your claims. It was a guess in media that Xiaomi may launch something like that. But Xiaomi surprised everyone with high end phablet, not just one but two.



escape route ? lol ... did you come and quoted me when redmi 2 turned out right ? no .. this is not even Redmi note 2 .. price difference is not just slightly apart it is more than double .. they are not even same products

waiting ? CES and * MWC *are the events where mostly all cellphones are announced apart from private events.. at CES they announced Redmi 2, and today they announced their flagship products at private event .. they got to have something to show up for MWC as well .. its 
Mobile world congress afterall.. CES includes everything from the world of tech , while MWC is primarily related to mobiles..  

Just like you would expect Most game related announcements at E3 Expo 

naming scheme hardly matters .. it's the price + product placement that matters .. if they launch a phone with Snapdragon 810 , 4 gb ram , 1440p display , 5 inch at 350 $ and called it redmi 2s will you consider it as a successor of redmi 2 ? no right..  both are worlds apart and it will be considered as a successor of Mi4 , a flagship phone

*anyways if you are not interested in speculation why are you even talking about it ? just follow Xiaomi's facebook page and you will get all the latest official info , no need to read any other speculative news  or posts * this is a discussion thread not an official news/announcement thread 
you can discuss anything here .. reviews,opinions,upcoming products,leaks,analysis,troubleshooting,buying help, everything else

and  leaks are not even discussed here that much.. it's usually when somebody else brings up a point or is considering a purchase in future,comparison , the discussion gets rolling

check this section for strictly official news

*www.digit.in/forum/technology-news/

we like to discuss about upcoming products as tech lovers so that we can make informed decisions with the info we have ..   if you feel offended feel free to report 

95 % of the time these things( quality leaks+ logical assumptions ) turns out right.. *still nothing is set in stone and may turn out wrong as well*.. if you don't like it simply ignore

my last post to you , good luck have a nice day


----------



## _prabhat (Jan 16, 2015)

You are like astrologer. If predictions come true then you will say see how correctly I predicted. If they don't come true, then you will say now I don't want to discuss it. Bye. Don't get upset buddy. I just asked you "Do you have reliable source of information". You started giving me lectures about mobile industry, how information is leaked and how much you are expert in predictions etc. I did not use word official. I said reliable. I know from where to get official inforamation. Let me reiterate, I follow Xiaomi.

Your predications may or may not come true. There is no gurantee. But I wanted from where you got this information and this model is going be launched in 1-4 months etc. From where you found that Redmi Note2 will be launched in 1 to 4 months that too in India? Now you say the model will not be named Redmi Note 2. You clearly used words Redmi Note 2... in 1-4 months. If you don't want to discuss it further, I don't have problem but keep in mind if you are predicting, write it's my prediction and refrain from giving lectures. Sorry this is discussion thread, not lectures thread. I don't have interest in knowing how expert you are in predictions. If you are interested to discuss further, discuss in Private Message. Don't pollute thread with long essays.

- - - Updated - - -



rish1 said:


> 95 % of the time these things( quality leaks+ logical assumptions ) turns out right.. *still nothing is set in stone and may turn out wrong as well*.. if you don't like it simply ignore


It's a sign that yourself is not sure of what you predicted and you are trying to create defence in advance incase your so called logical assumption do not come true. Good defensive approach buddy. Logical assumptions or baseless predictions, you know it better.


----------



## rish1 (Jan 16, 2015)

_prabhat said:


> You are like astrologer. If predictions come true then you will say see how correctly I predicted. If they don't come true, then you will say now I don't want to discuss it. Bye. Don't get upset buddy. I just asked you "Do you have reliable source of information". You started giving me lectures about mobile industry, how information is leaked and how much you are expert in predictions etc. I did not use word official. I said reliable. I know from where to get official inforamation. Let me reiterate, I follow Xiaomi.
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Looks like you got really hurt by my reply ..

calling me an astrologer buhaaaaa... 

the reason i said don't want to talk with you is because you don't actually listen .. and tell not to write long replies . whether you read the below reason  or not i don't care .. atleast this info will be useful for somebody who actually wants to know ..  for your convenience i have put it under spoiler tag so you don't have to read long replies if you don't want to read the reason



Spoiler



do you know what a smartphone is made up of ????? it is made up of SOC - it's called system on Chip  .. its the processor,GPU,Radios all on 1 chip .. 

it is the heart of every phone.. and *it is officially announced at least 6 months before a Phone's Launch* 

and these SOC's come in classes .. there is chip for low end , mid range and high end ..  this is all official data.. 

A smartphone manufacturer like Xiaomi,Nokia,sony,samsung, are Component assemblers , most of them don't produce anything themselves, only design it

they buy parts from other companies,  and details of those parts are publicly available 

have you used a laptop/pc ? it has a processor,GPU in it .. it will be either by intel or Amd .. you can easily tell what sort of configurations you will get from HP and Dell .. if you know what chips are being used by them .. and that data is officially available .. and when if tomorrow HP launches a PC with similar Specs , most likely Dell and Lenovo will come with similar processors as well .. same thing i said look at other chinese Competitors that have actually launched phones..  


what i said wasn't even a prediction.. there is nothing to predict actually and i never said i am the one predictor or how right i am .. don't make false assumptions, it was not even mine what i was just pointing you that  Leaks turns out right .. i simply said either it will be Sd615 or Mt6752  .. its like saying hey it will be either Amd or intel's mid range chip , based on competitor's products

for other specs you only have to look at past products ..

and then there are leaks .. benchmarks , pics , everything gets leaked in today's world.. look at majority of smartphones of 2014 .. from iphone to Xperia  to LG g3 and you can find most of them leaked before launch .. 

*this is the basis of logical assumption, not baseless predictions*




and what's up with this don't spoil thread, Pm me business ? 

who started this ?  i even forgot about you .. and suddenly i see your quote out of nowhere ...old discussion ended almost a month ago , and i even apologised for wrongly misinterpreting your post and ended the matter there ..   

where did your sense of not spoiling thread go then when you started it ? you could have directly pm me if you wanted ..


and you asking how do i know that redmi Note 2 will be announced .. it is because it has been 1 year since original redmi note was announced .. and it is time for yearly upgrade, its getting too old now .. CES and MWC are  easy expected targets , and not just for redmi but for all other phones as well ..   they announced only Redmi 2 at CES leaving redmi note 2 for MWC.. and i never said they'll change the name .. i said naming scheme doesn't matters that much .. Price + Product placement does 


ofcourse that is obvious that leaks can turn out wrong .. what's defensive about it ? leaks aren't coming from company CEO's you know, *but since most of the times they turn out right , it is good to rely with confidence on them* but you can't be 100 % sure as the leak itself sometimes comes from fakers and many times wrong as well.. and you never know when a company can change its practices/decisions.. take for example  xiaomi itself .. now since xiaomi has become the next hottest thing in valuation , they have slowly started to raise prices on their phones .. both Mi note and Note Pro while still cheaper than rest are actually slightly expensive than expected ... Sony did the same thing .. they had a good 2013 and then in 2014 they started overpricing their phones.

nobody is lecturing you here ok .. you are yourself trying to start conversation and then later calling somebody else's post a lecture.. 

*did i contact you or replied to any of your post since then  ? or was it you who started it ?*

now reply through Pm if you really care about not spoiling the thread .. matter already ended from my side


----------



## _prabhat (Jan 16, 2015)

You need to grow up. This is discusssion/debate not gyan. Grow up, I am ready for discussion/debate. Not interested in your gyan and predictions. I believe in hard data not on speculations. Anyway let me know when you grow up. Bye


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 16, 2015)

Guys chill!


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 16, 2015)

guys, updates are available for Redmi 1s? please confirm someone i am not able to do so );


----------



## sandynator (Jan 16, 2015)

TheHumanBot said:


> guys, updates are available for Redmi 1s? please confirm someone i am not able to do so );



No updates yet after stable 45.0 rom.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 16, 2015)

this: MIUI ROM 5.1.16 Full Changelog - MIUI General - Xiaomi MIUI Official Forum

- - - Updated - - -

*en.miui.com/download-226.html

- - - Updated - - -

Version: JHCCNBL47.0


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 16, 2015)

TheHumanBot said:


> this: MIUI ROM 5.1.16 Full Changelog - MIUI General - Xiaomi MIUI Official Forum
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Chinese WCDMA version, probably won't have GAPPS.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 16, 2015)

Those bast-ards got me excited!


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 20, 2015)

Guys need a small help my friend recently purchased Redmi1s. Now he needs to move his contacts from his old phone which are saved on his phone to Redmi1s. What's the best option.
his old phone is *Nokia C201*


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 20, 2015)

copy contacts to sim card from phone memory, insert sim card to redmi 1s and move from sim card to phone memory.


----------



## baiju (Jan 21, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys need a small help my friend recently purchased Redmi1s. Now he needs to move his contacts from his old phone which are saved on his phone to Redmi1s. What's the best option.
> his old phone is *Nokia C201*



Copy contacts to the sim card in Nokia phone. Then in Redmi, open contacts, press menu button > Import/Export > Import from Sim card. Select save location as google (your gmail id). It is better than keeping contacts in phone memory.


----------



## bgeing (Jan 21, 2015)

If it is more than 250contacts it will be a hassle.  
One more option is, open contacts > press menu button > Import/Export > import from another phone > then select your old mob brand like samsung, sony, nokia, etc and proceed further.  It'll import your all contacts via Bluetooth from your old ph to redmi 1s (or any xiaomi mob).  and save them in gmail id as suggested by our FM. Pretty easy option than others (if your old mob supports it).

Hope it helps!


----------



## kamikaz (Jan 24, 2015)

They have put mi3 on sale just for this republic day!!


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 27, 2015)

Mi 4 Launch tomorrow......


----------



## rdx_halo (Jan 27, 2015)

Let's see the pricing.... Should be below 20k


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 28, 2015)

rdx_halo said:


> Let's see the pricing.... Should be below 20k



I suspect they would try to match OnePlus One pricing of 64 GB model for 22k, and 16 GB should be around 20k...


----------



## kaz (Jan 28, 2015)

I think 17k for 16GB, no 64GB though.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 28, 2015)

I might get one if 64GB is around 19 or 20k.


----------



## bgeing (Jan 28, 2015)

An update is showing in my Mi3 as available.
MIUI V6.3.2.0.KXDMIBL (Stable)

Is it for India? can we update this?


----------



## kamikaz (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeah miui 6 was officially released today 
Mi4 also released 16gb 3g only for 20k and that's a tragedy :/ 
One plus one looks enticing heck even honor 6 looks better imo

I'm yet to get any update 
They might have just started seeding
How much is update size


----------



## _prabhat (Jan 28, 2015)

Mi4 16gb 19,999/-


----------



## amjath (Jan 28, 2015)

_prabhat said:


> Mi4 16gb 19,999/-



Seriously no LTE no 64GB meh


----------



## bgeing (Jan 28, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> Yeah miui 6 was officially released today
> Mi4 also released 16gb 3g only for 20k and that's a tragedy :/
> One plus one looks enticing heck even honor 6 looks better imo
> 
> ...



Its showing 568MB! 
Our Mi3 is better than mi4 in terms of price/feature, i think


----------



## kamikaz (Jan 28, 2015)

Definitely 20k is bit overpriced, for a 3g only phone, considering other options in the same price may be they will reduce price by another 2-3k 
I think honor 6 is a better phone over all I think 
And those who were deliberating on OPO will surely go for it too now 
Mi note is expected to be released here during Diwali, thats a long way off 

And if you are updating, give us a shot review, bugs if any etc 
I have couple of exams coming and I don't wanna rush into flashing a buggy update


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 28, 2015)

amjath said:


> Seriously no LTE no 64GB meh



no LTE? but in news they told it has 4GLTE

Xiaomi Mi 4 launched in India for Rs 19,999; to be available on Flipkart on Feb 10 - Tech2

also whats the price of 64GB version?


----------



## kamikaz (Jan 28, 2015)

There is no mention of 64 gb it's gonna be 3g only version. And white one 
It's a backward step from Xiaomi, imo


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 28, 2015)

I was hoping MI4 will give a tough competition to OPO. But OPO has an upper hand now


----------



## rdx_halo (Jan 28, 2015)

Utterly disappointed with the pricing. Should not be priced more than 16k.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 28, 2015)

i made mistake buy a xiaomi phone, they promised better stable OS miui v6 for redmi 1s till now no updates................


----------



## rdx_halo (Jan 28, 2015)

Update will be available very soon.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 28, 2015)

rdx_halo said:


> Update will be available very soon.



they have been saying this for like almost 2-3 months now..........


----------



## rdx_halo (Jan 28, 2015)

How is the battery back up?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 28, 2015)

rdx_halo said:


> How is the battery back up?



1 day max.......


----------



## kamikaz (Jan 28, 2015)

You should head over to sub forum of redmi in XDA and try some of the the things there, like custom kernel, cyanogen mod etc 
They are pretty much stable and will help you get the Max out of your device


----------



## kamikaz (Jan 29, 2015)

If anyone is interested, they are sellinback cover of redmi1s for 49 rs and also mi3 flip cover for the same price
On flipkart


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 30, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> i made mistake buy a xiaomi phone, they promised better stable OS miui v6 for redmi 1s till now no updates................


_
The Redmi 1S and Redmi Note 3G will get the update by March where as the Redmi Note 4G will get the update by early February_

*Source:* Xiaomi's MI 3 now receives MIUI 6 OS update; Redmi Series coming soon - Tech2


----------



## rdx_halo (Jan 30, 2015)

Why my mi3 is not showing any update? Is it a ota update?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 30, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> _
> The Redmi 1S and Redmi Note 3G will get the update by March where as the Redmi Note 4G will get the update by early February_
> 
> *Source:* Xiaomi's MI 3 now receives MIUI 6 OS update; Redmi Series coming soon - Tech2



Still kitkat instead of lollipop?  -_-
If someone wants kitkat, its better to flash AOSP based roms rather than waiting for MIUI v6. 

Till March, I'm hoping the RIL bug will be solved and a fully functional Lollipop rom would be available.


----------



## furtune252 (Jan 31, 2015)

This mobile phone has superb features but it is now banned in India


----------



## kamikaz (Jan 31, 2015)

In the mi4 Chennai event today hugo barra has said that mi4 64gb will be coming pretty soon, (considering how he had responded to queries regarding mi3 before, I don't really trust this guy, but let's hope for the best) 
Also from mi note devices, kernel sources will be released from the date of release in china


----------



## $hadow (Jan 31, 2015)

They will eventually release note series but when and how much is still the question.


----------



## kamikaz (Jan 31, 2015)

Mi note, is scheduled to be released on or around Diwali, thats what they said, and its around 10 months from now isn't it, thats quite a bit of time!!


----------



## SunE (Feb 1, 2015)

Got MIUI v6 update on my dad's Mi3 today. It's smooth but every once in a while "google play services has stopped working" pops up. Let's hope Xiaomi fixes this soon. The UI though is totally different from v5 and it will take some time to get accustomed to the changes.


----------



## rdx_halo (Feb 1, 2015)

Why no update is still not showing on my phone ?


----------



## sandynator (Feb 4, 2015)

Guys Is Mi3 worth for 9-10k with 1 month seller warranty? The sellers price is 11k.

The phone is used for 10 days & seller quotes that he has got 1000 pieces from flipkart which are returns under return policy.

He is also selling for higher price on ebay with 6 months sellers warranty.

what say?


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 4, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Guys Is Mi3 worth for 9-10k with 1 month seller warranty? The sellers price is 11k.
> 
> The phone is used for 10 days & seller quotes that he has got 1000 pieces from flipkart which are returns under return policy.
> 
> ...



Flipkart gives a 25% refund to the seller along with the returned phone.

At 9k, Mi3 is an excellent deal.


----------



## sandynator (Feb 5, 2015)

Could you please elaborate.,.
I find it bit risky as no official warranty..
9-10k for six months warranty left piece is fine for me.

Will I get it serviced (I mean paid service) by Xiaomi India  in case problem arises?


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 5, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Will I get it serviced (I mean paid service) by Xiaomi India  in case problem arises?



I don't really know...


----------



## abracadabra (Feb 5, 2015)

^^Just beware! make sure those are not fake ones from China!


----------



## amjath (Feb 5, 2015)

How could one get a returned phones from flipkart? IMO its not possible, its definitely from China


----------



## sandynator (Feb 5, 2015)

amjath said:


> How could one get a returned phones from flipkart? IMO its not possible, its definitely from China



You exactly spoke whats on my mind.......

& Moreover I feel why anyone would return a perfectly fine working MI3 ??


----------



## mukherjee (Feb 5, 2015)

*Got an assured mi4 16gb to be added to my cart as a flipkart first customer. Since i wont be needing it, any intesrested tdf member may pm their address and details if they want a cod order for it. Ask around. Few days to go.*


----------



## amjath (Feb 5, 2015)

mukherjee said:


> *Got an assured mi4 16gb to be added to my cart as a flipkart first customer*. Since i wont be needing it, any intesrested tdf member may pm their address and details if they want a cod order for it. Ask around. Few days to go.



So FK is forcing us to buy it??


----------



## kamikaz (Feb 5, 2015)

Lol, no one is forcing anyone to buy, for flipkart first customers the first 2.5k people who register for the sale get an assured mi4, in the cart 
Which he got 
I had also registered and should have one in mine, atm though my cousin is on double mind
So if the phone free's up on that day I'll let it be known here for those who are interested


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 5, 2015)

mukherjee said:


> *Got an assured mi4 16gb to be added to my cart as a flipkart first customer. Since i wont be needing it, any intesrested tdf member may pm their address and details if they want a cod order for it. Ask around. Few days to go.*



20k is too much better option imo is OPO.....


----------



## mukherjee (Feb 5, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> Lol, no one is forcing anyone to buy, for flipkart first customers the first 2.5k people who register for the sale get an assured mi4, in the cart
> Which he got
> I had also registered and should have one in mine, atm though my cousin is on double mind
> So if the phone free's up on that day I'll let it be known here for those who are interested


Correct mate. I'll not be buying it. Someone might. And getting one in flash sales is frustrating to say the least. So I was asking around. If nobody bought it, it will expire(pun intended) from the cart.


amjath said:


> So FK is forcing us to buy it??


No, not at all. I had registered early. Wanted to check whether they considered me a flipkart first customer at all! 


gagan_kumar said:


> 20k is too much better option imo is OPO.....


My point too bro. 
But only asked coz sumone might have fixed their eyes on one.


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 5, 2015)

sandynator said:


> You exactly spoke whats on my mind.......
> 
> & Moreover I feel why anyone would return a perfectly fine working MI3 ??



My cousin has a channel on Flipkart. He says up to 1% of sold phones are returned. Some buyers are as*holes. They buy a phone, usually to show off in some party, then return it, even though everything with the phone is fine. There will always be such buyers, and this is the cost of doing business.

So, it is possible that the Mi3 phones are good, but still returned. You will just have to check before buying, as there is a small amount of risk.

I had myself bought a 10-day used Moto G for 9k instead of the ongoing price of 14k in March last year, and it has been working fine.


----------



## setanjan123 (Feb 6, 2015)

Started using a Micromax charger that I found lying around for my redmi 1s. It is supposedly a 1000mA charger whereas on the xiaomi one it is written 2000mA. But this charger is so damn fast that it's not even funny. Can't say the same about the xiaomi charger. Wonder what's wrong with it.


----------



## kamikaz (Feb 6, 2015)

AndroidFan said:


> My cousin has a channel on Flipkart. He says up to 1% of sold phones are returned. Some buyers are as*holes. They buy a phone, usually to show off in some party, then return it, even though everything with the phone is fine. There will always be such buyers, and this is the cost of doing business.
> 
> So, it is possible that the Mi3 phones are good, but still returned. You will just have to check before buying, as there is a small amount of risk.
> 
> I had myself bought a 10-day used Moto G for 9k instead of the ongoing price of 14k in March last year, and it has been working fine.



Yeah it's true, I have heard the same from the delivery guy, he mentioned people buying phone and then returning just before 30 days!! For no apparent reason 




setanjan123 said:


> Started using a Micromax charger that I found lying around for my redmi 1s. It is supposedly a 1000mA charger whereas on the xiaomi one it is written 2000mA. But this charger is so damn fast that it's not even funny. Can't say the same about the xiaomi charger. Wonder what's wrong with it.



Has it affected your battery drain in any way? Does the phone discharge faster etc?


----------



## setanjan123 (Feb 6, 2015)

No the discharge speed is normal ie same as before but the charging speed is phenomenal . Much faster than before.


----------



## mukherjee (Feb 9, 2015)

Anyone interested in a Mi4 contact me asap. Have one i my cart till 6PM
Edit. Till 6pm Feb 10th


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2015)

Mi4 64GB

Xiaomi Mi 4 64GB variant will start selling in India from Feb 24th, at Rs 23,999 - Tech2


----------



## rdx_halo (Feb 9, 2015)

Wow great news man. Currently using mi3.


----------



## amjath (Feb 9, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Mi4 64GB
> 
> Xiaomi Mi 4 64GB variant will start selling in India from Feb 24th, at Rs 23,999 - Tech2


Does this have LTE?


----------



## bikramjitkar (Feb 9, 2015)

amjath said:


> Does this have LTE?



From the article:



> While Xiaomi has matched its upcoming Mi 4’s storage capacity with the OnePlus One, the phone will still be a 3G handset.


----------



## amjath (Feb 9, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> From the article:



There is no point in going for this phone now


----------



## TheHumanBot (Feb 11, 2015)

updates are available for redmi 1s );

wifi and bluetooth has stopped working );


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 11, 2015)

TheHumanBot said:


> updates are available for redmi 1s );
> 
> wifi and bluetooth has stopped working );



Did it stop working after the update? Try factory reset... Sometimes updates can mess up the drivers...


----------



## Gollum (Feb 11, 2015)

AndroidFan said:


> Did it stop working after the update? Try factory reset... Sometimes updates can mess up the drivers...



I totally agree with you.
I faced a lot of problems on my nexus tablet with the loli update


----------



## TheHumanBot (Feb 11, 2015)

before update i dont use much so didn't bothered. can't reset to factory settings =/ 

suppose if i do what data i will lose ?


----------



## Gollum (Feb 11, 2015)

TheHumanBot said:


> before update i dont use much so didn't bothered. can't reset to factory settings =/
> 
> suppose if i do what data i will lose ?



google syncs contacts and calendar and so on
you may loose everything else


----------



## amjath (Feb 11, 2015)

TheHumanBot said:


> before update i dont use much so didn't bothered. can't reset to factory settings =/
> 
> suppose if i do what data i will lose ?


Everything including apps and data, except SD card contents


----------



## bgeing (Feb 12, 2015)

TheHumanBot said:


> before update i dont use much so didn't bothered. can't reset to factory settings =/
> 
> suppose if i do what data i will lose ?



You could reset while keeping the previous data, in settings > backup & reset > leave/disable the option 'Erase apps' and 'Erase store content' and press reset phone. After this if u dont find any problem leave it or you need to do full reset.

But before doing reset, I strongly suggest you to wipe the cache memory. sometimes it create conflicts between previously installed apps with updated version.  If wiping cache solves ur prob I think no need for reset.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Feb 12, 2015)

but how  to wipe something calle vkalir cache idk but something to do with cache.


----------



## bgeing (Feb 12, 2015)

How to wipe cache? actually the below way I used to clear my mi3 cache, hope it is same for Redmi 1s also.

Open updater app > Menu > Reboot to Recovery 
After Reboot..... in Recovery use the 'volume keys' for moving up and down.
Select Wipe Cache and then press the 'Power Button' to select the option.
Pl DO NOT DO anything else in Recovery Mode unless you know it very well. 
It takes around 5-10 min, be patient during the process.

Hope you had 'backed up' before updating. Keep that safe until all probs solved.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 12, 2015)

After installing cm 11 can't see files in my external SD card.Any one else facing this issue ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 12, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> After installing cm 11 can't see files in my external SD card.Any one else facing this issue ?



what file explorer are you using? Try ES File Explorer.

go to device/storage/sdcard1


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 12, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> what file explorer are you using? Try ES File Explorer.
> 
> go to device/storage/sdcard1



The stock one.its better than miui .battery lasts long , nice fast ui , but this is the only problem :

- - - Updated - - -

Trying es file explorer


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 13, 2015)

what do you h guys think about 1S after 2S is launched? Will it get a price drop? Or be discontinued?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 13, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> what do you h guys think about 1S after 2S is launched? Will it get a price drop? Or be discontinued?



Hoping it gets discontinued but still gets updated to lollipop.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 13, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Hoping it gets discontinued but still gets updated to lollipop.



lollipop seems a long way IMO. 
And 2S will also be 6k right?


----------



## vinit659 (Feb 13, 2015)

Any one install new update for Redmi 1S (50.0)?
hows the experience..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 13, 2015)

vinit659 said:


> Any one install new update for Redmi 1S (50.0)?
> hows the experience..



no update for me (can't see any with updater app)...........


----------



## bgeing (Feb 16, 2015)

*New update released for Mi3* yesterday... 6.3.9.0 (stable)

Check in updater app.  I will update soon.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Feb 16, 2015)

restored phone to default settings factory restore wifi still not working. cleared cache nothing happened.
lost all camera images 

screwed up big time 

contacts are gone and it shows all the email ids of my google account in contacts which is pissing me off.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 16, 2015)

ok guys i was browsing ebay and wtf 


MI Piston Earphones Headphones FOR Xiaomi MI3 Redmi 1s Redmi Note Headset | eBay

High Quality Gold Piston Earphones Headphones FOR Xiaomi Redmi Samsung HTC Moto | eBay

Forxiaomi Piston 2 Earphones Headphones FOR Redmi 1s MI3 | eBay

are these real?


----------



## Reloaded (Feb 16, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> ok guys i was browsing ebay and wtf
> 
> 
> MI Piston Earphones Headphones FOR Xiaomi MI3 Redmi 1s Redmi Note Headset | eBay
> ...



How I ended up buying fake Xiaomi earphones from Amazon India | Digit.in


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 16, 2015)

Reloaded said:


> How I ended up buying fake Xiaomi earphones from Amazon India | Digit.in



thought so, thanks for the link


----------



## abracadabra (Feb 16, 2015)

Reloaded said:


> How I ended up buying fake Xiaomi earphones from Amazon India | Digit.in



When its clearly stated from MI/Xiaomi that only Flipkart is the authorised distri/retailer of its products in India, still people take an unwarranted route is sheer example of an ignorant fool! 

Rather than ranting about it, good he learned his lesson the hard way!
Why should MI/Xiaomi even keep a check on such activities, its the buyer  who has to look what he/she picks up to his/her whims; even after a  clear statement from the company!

Infact an ebay seller "allphoneunlock" too had a good reputation initially about originality in the MI products he sold online, but yes it comes at a slight premium!


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 24, 2015)

so anybody bought the 64GB version today


----------



## cooldude94 (Feb 24, 2015)

Have one 64gb mi 4 in cart if anyone needs please pm time only till 5:30


----------



## envyraw (Feb 25, 2015)

I did. Mi4 64 gb. Excited to see how is miui.


----------



## Minion (Feb 25, 2015)

Congrats Post your experience here so it would be helpful to others.


----------



## envyraw (Feb 25, 2015)

Yeah sure. I plan to. But it might take some time coz i dont live in India atm and waiting for a relative to bring here.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 25, 2015)

I ordered one for my friend


----------



## envyraw (Feb 26, 2015)

Anyone can suggest me some good flip cover for mi4? I wanted black but its out of stock.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 26, 2015)

envyraw said:


> Anyone can suggest me some good flip cover for mi4? I wanted black but its out of stock.



IMHO flip cover is for phones which don't have good quality glass. Just use a TPU case /back cover instead.


----------



## envyraw (Feb 26, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> IMHO flip cover is for phones which don't have good quality glass. Just use a TPU case /back cover instead.



Yes that might be true but its matter of personal choice. Nothing else. This phone is for my brother and he prefers a flip case. The phone will go through a bit of rough use. Keys and stuff.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> IMHO flip cover is for phones which don't have good quality glass. Just use a TPU case /back cover instead.



Yeah that might be true but it's a matter of personal choice i think. The phone is for my brother and he prefers a flip case. The phone will go through a bit of rough use. Keys and stuff too.


----------



## Adityag (Feb 27, 2015)

I was thinking of buying mi4 16 gb for my sis but when I read the reviews on flipkart, all the buyers (certified) are only saying one thing that the device overheats a lot even with minimal use!!
Anyone who bought mi4 facing this issue?
I am not sure now wether to buy it or not....
I think mi4 is not a proper upgrade from mi3...


----------



## TheHumanBot (Feb 27, 2015)

stay away from Xioami thats all.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 27, 2015)

Overheating has always been a problem for Mi4 may be a construction problem like xperia lineup used to have.


----------



## kamikaz (Mar 2, 2015)

Has anyone updated their mi3 to the latest version ie. Miui 6? 
How's it? 
Is it worth updating or still stick with old one?


----------



## gcbeldar (Mar 2, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> Has anyone updated their mi3 to the latest version ie. Miui 6?
> How's it?
> Is it worth updating or still stick with old one?



Updated a week back, so far no problem found. Very Low and No Game User. Feeling Better
Note : Struggled a lot to reset after update.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Mar 3, 2015)

Adityag said:


> I was thinking of buying mi4 16 gb for my sis but when I read the reviews on flipkart, all the buyers (certified) are only saying one thing that the device overheats a lot even with minimal use!!
> Anyone who bought mi4 facing this issue?
> I am not sure now wether to buy it or not....
> I think mi4 is not a proper upgrade from mi3...


Dude, you may be right about Mi4 not being a big update, but that's the culture nowadays, with mostly every company.

Regarding overheating, let me tell you that I have a Redmi 1S which I've posted a review of too, on this site.
Earlier it also used to overheat, but on software update v45, the issue is solved.

When a Rs. 6000 phone can get updates even today, I have all the reasons to believe Mi should solve your problem too by a software update. They might underclock the hardware slightly, or make some other adjustments to other internal conditions...

I would say, if you can wait, then wait. You'll know about the update status on internet. Otherwise, get it.



TheHumanBot said:


> stay away from Xioami thats all.


Ouch! That's a kick to Mi's nuts. 
Let's be positive... Surely, an update will roll out.


----------



## braindead (Mar 4, 2015)

Maybe unrelated but here it goes.

guys, i need to replace my cracked mi3 display.

Should i go for official service centres or?

Any idea about the time to replace and cost is appreciated.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 4, 2015)

seriously, went to their service center. guy wants me to give him cellphone for 15 days to fix the shitty wifi and bluetooth problem. huge mistake chosing redmi 1s over moto e


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 4, 2015)

what is the latest version of software for redmi 1s?


----------



## Adityag (Mar 4, 2015)

braindead said:


> Maybe unrelated but here it goes.
> 
> guys, i need to replace my cracked mi3 display.
> 
> ...



Check out ebay seller allphoneunlock... he imports xiaomi products in India..... I have bought powerbank from him...
He has also listed some components too so may be you can buy display online and get it fixed from local shop...


----------



## braindead (Mar 6, 2015)

I went to official service centre. 
6500 rs 

The only good news is that they took an hour to replace it. 
I have also bought a new bag to carry my phone around.

Ps: how is the powerbank?  I am interested in it


----------



## Minion (Mar 6, 2015)

Man i would say wow so fast they replaced your screen within 1 hrs while others take anywhere from 15 days to 3 months for replacing display.6.5k is a fair price all other manufactures will charge you half the price of phone for changing display.

Get the 10,000 Mah one.Heard good things about xiaomi powerbanks.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Minion said:


> Man i would say wow so fast they replaced your screen within 1 hrs while others take anywhere from 15 days to 3 months for replacing display.6.5k is a fair price all other manufactures will charge you half the price of phone for changing display.
> 
> Get the 10,000 Mah one.Heard good things about xiaomi powerbanks.


6.5k is approximately half the price of mi3 ..however, still cheaper and faster than other brands..


----------



## _prabhat (Mar 12, 2015)

Xiaomi launched Redmi2 and MiPad.

Redmi2 6999/-

2GB RAM and 16GB Flash version.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


MiPad 12,999/- without registration.

 NVIDIA Tegra K1 processor, 7.9" IPS display, 2GB RAM, 16GB Flash (Expandable to 128GB via microSD card), 8MP rear camera


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Xiaomi launched mipad ?? :shock :


----------



## $hadow (Mar 12, 2015)

And the best thing is that there is no need for registration of the tab.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 12, 2015)

Guys currently using my mom's redmi 1s. Had couple of questions
Had got a notification asking to update software. Should I update it?
Secondly where can I have my gmail credentials added and remove my mom's gmail credentials.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 12, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys currently using my mom's redmi 1s. Had couple of questions
> Had got a notification asking to update software. Should I update it?
> *Secondly where can I have my gmail credentials added and remove my mom's gmail credentials*.


Its in the settings > accounts 

u should update the latest update


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 12, 2015)

One more strange thing I observed with my Redmi 1S. Whenever I lock the phone on home screen after I unlock it I everytime I have some app open like SubwaySurfer or any other thing even though that was not the last thing I used before locking.


----------



## amjath (Mar 12, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> One more strange thing I observed with my Redmi 1S. Whenever I lock the phone on home screen after I unlock it I everytime I have some app open like SubwaySurfer or any other thing even though that was not the last thing I used before locking.


Clear the recent app and check


----------



## kamikaz (Mar 12, 2015)

_prabhat said:


> Xiaomi launched Redmi2 and MiPad.
> 
> Redmi2 6999/-
> 
> ...



I think they have launched the 1gb version the one you have mentioned is limited edition and will come to India soon, quoting xiaomi


----------



## sandynator (Mar 13, 2015)

Redmi 2  1gb RAM & 8 GB ROM is available for now @6999.

Redmi 2 Price in India - Buy Redmi 2 White 8 Online - Mi : Flipkart.com


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 13, 2015)

will xiaomi be selling the 64 gb variant of the mipad as well ? 
specs look damn good  !!!!


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 13, 2015)

Can anyone post link for the mipad?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 13, 2015)

Xiaomi Mi Pad 7.9 - Full phone specifications


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 13, 2015)

which 3G usb dongle could be used with this mi pad?
Any idea or info by anyone?


----------



## _prabhat (Mar 13, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> I think they have launched the 1gb version the one you have mentioned is limited edition and will come to India soon, quoting xiaomi


Sorry it was my mistake, I just copied it from Xiaomi's tweet without properly reading it.


----------



## kamikaz (Mar 13, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> will xiaomi be selling the 64 gb variant of the mipad as well ?
> specs look damn good  !!!!



It is expandable with a micro sd isn't it!


----------



## fz8975 (Mar 13, 2015)

will the MI power bank be available any soon ?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 13, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> will xiaomi be selling the 64 gb variant of the mipad as well ?
> specs look damn good  !!!!



They look good but real life tests are still to be seen.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 13, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> It is expandable with a micro sd isn't it!



Yes, it can be expanded up to 128 GB


----------



## kamikaz (Mar 18, 2015)

Windows 10 on mi4, yeah you heard it right!! 
Microsoft is working with Xiaomi to put win 10 on the phone!!


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 18, 2015)

I have this strange issue with my Redmi1s. After I lock the phone on home screen everytime I unlock the phone again it seems to get unlocked with some app on like say Subwaysurfer game or music app etc. This after checking that the app was not used recently.
This seems to be quite annoying.


----------



## setanjan123 (Mar 18, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> Windows 10 on mi4, yeah you heard it right!!
> Microsoft is working with Xiaomi to put win 10 on the phone!!


Holy ****


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 18, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I have this strange issue with my Redmi1s. After I lock the phone on home screen everytime I unlock the phone again it seems to get unlocked with some app on like say Subwaysurfer game or music app etc. This after checking that the app was not used recently.
> This seems to be quite annoying.



Try setting a pattern or password unlock instead of the normal unlock. Maybe the phone is getting unlocked by its own in your pocket.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 20, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I have this strange issue with my Redmi1s. After I lock the phone on home screen everytime I unlock the phone again it seems to get unlocked with some app on like say Subwaysurfer game or music app etc. This after checking that the app was not used recently.
> This seems to be quite annoying.





SaiyanGoku said:


> Try setting a pattern or password unlock instead of the normal unlock. Maybe the phone is getting unlocked by its own in your pocket.



Looks like this worked. However before the pattern lock I still get something which I need to drag so that the next screen I get the pattern unlock.
Anyway I can have the Pattern lock on and the default screen lock option removed.

- - - Updated - - -



ajayritik said:


> Looks like this worked. However before the pattern lock I still get something which I need to drag so that the next screen I get the pattern unlock.
> Anyway I can have the Pattern lock on and the default screen lock option removed.



Guys anyone?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 20, 2015)

You got your problem sorted [MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION]


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 21, 2015)

$hadow said:


> You got your problem sorted [MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION]



Yes bro!


----------



## $hadow (Mar 21, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Yes bro!



Ah good I read about that in a different thread


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 23, 2015)

overcart.com down thanks to Xiaomi  
the hype is still alive xD


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 23, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> overcart.com down thanks to Xiaomi
> the hype is still alive xD



How much did it cost?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 23, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> overcart.com down thanks to Xiaomi
> the hype is still alive xD



The phone was worth every rupee when it was on flipkart for 6k. At 5.5k or even 4.5k, its literally a giveaway. You don't get that hardware from any top selling OEM under 12k.


----------



## bayern_tig (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm looking to buy the redmi 2 tomorrow in the flash sale. But the thing is I will be away from home and I won't have access to a computer. So I was wondering whether I can secure the phone via the flipkart app or should i log in using desktop version on phone browser and try that way. Please advice.


----------



## Minion (Mar 24, 2015)

^Use desktop buddy.


----------



## kaz (Mar 24, 2015)

Redmi 2 in my cart..If needed PM me your shipping address..


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 24, 2015)

AndroidFan said:


> How much did it cost?


4.5k for refurbed and 5k for unsealed



SaiyanGoku said:


> The phone was worth every rupee when it was on flipkart for 6k. At 5.5k or even 4.5k, its literally a giveaway. You don't get that hardware from any top selling OEM under 12k.


but the selling strategy is still the sale. flash sales taking away all the fun :/


----------



## $hadow (Mar 24, 2015)

I got mi4 64gb in my cart. Anyone want it?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 24, 2015)

Anyone has Redmi 2 ? I slept when the sale was on


----------



## $hadow (Mar 24, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> Anyone has Redmi 2 ? I slept when the sale was on



It was gone in a few seconds.


----------



## setanjan123 (Mar 24, 2015)

Guys quick reply please if you don't mind. I am in kinda hurry. How much will be the difference in speed between class 4, class 6 and class 10 SD cards in a phone like redmi 1s. Can it even take full advantage of the class 10's speed?? Class 4 is 249, class 6 285 and class 10 315. All prices are from flipkart. Which one should I get?
8gb card btw


----------



## Vyom (Mar 24, 2015)

Get Class 10. It means minimum 10 mbps write speed. More the Class the better.
Phones usually take advantage of higher write speed card while recording videos of 720p or 1080p.


----------



## setanjan123 (Mar 25, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Get Class 10. It means minimum 10 mbps write speed. More the Class the better.
> Phones usually take advantage of higher write speed card while recording videos of 720p or 1080p.


Ok. I am getting recommended class 10 by others too. Thanks


----------



## $hadow (Mar 25, 2015)

Class 10 should  be a minimum now a days.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 26, 2015)

Can we see mi 10400Mah powerbank back on flipkart??

Or where can I get it in similar rates?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 27, 2015)

[ROM][5.0.2][UNOFFICIAL] CyanogenMod 12.0 [Râ€¦ | Xiaomi Redmi 1S | XDA Forums


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Can we see mi 10400Mah powerbank back on flipkart??
> 
> Or where can I get it in similar rates?


Here - Mi Power Bank : Shop Online Xiaomi Power Bank Accesory for your Smartphone (Official)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 27, 2015)

pratyush997 said:


> Here - Mi Power Bank : Shop Online Xiaomi Power Bank Accesory for your Smartphone (Official)



Both 10400 mAh and 5200 mAh version OOS.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 27, 2015)

When are they going to launch 16000 mah bank.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks ...
I'm now inclined towards pny be 740 now....
Almost similar except torch light.
Earlier thought that mi powerbank has two outputs.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 27, 2015)

I somehow see that there is some issue with the Xiaomi Power bank.
Whenever I charge my phones with it . The power gets drained out very fast compared to charging it via power socket.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 27, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I somehow see that there is some issue with the Xiaomi Power bank.
> Whenever I charge my phones with it . The power gets drained out very fast compared to charging it via power socket.



With same usage pattern?


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 27, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I somehow see that there is some issue with the Xiaomi Power bank.
> Whenever I charge my phones with it . The power gets drained out very fast compared to charging it via power socket.



ive seen this same issue with certain phones and tablets
My Z10 and Lenovo tablet have issues if charged from anything other than the original wall charger

My 720,820,Nexus 5 and 7,iPads have no issues whatsover

its very weird,guess it must be the charging cable as certain sites suggest
They say the issue doesnt happen if you use the original cable which came in the phones box

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> With same usage pattern?



yep
ive noticed this issue as well

- - - Updated - - -

heres more info on the matter
*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2276423


----------



## $hadow (Mar 27, 2015)

^^This must be a problem with these chinese ones. This is the reason I do not use these chinese power bank.


----------



## setanjan123 (Mar 27, 2015)

My Redmi 1S wasn't getting detected in my pc no matter how much I tried. Installing adb drivers, installing USB drivers. But still it showed USB device not recognized. Then I decided to use a different cable. This time a Micromax cable from the charger I use (which is btw much better than the xiaomi stock charger) and lo and behold it worked. Strange issue. The xiaomi cable works fine for charging  though. Now I am wondering if slow charging in xiaomi charger was due to adapter or the cable itself. Will have to test it


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 27, 2015)

$hadow said:


> ^^This must be a problem with these chinese ones. This is the reason I do not use these chinese power bank.



And I thought this Xiaomi Power bank was very popular because it was a good product. I saw everywhere people suggesting to buy this.
If our purpose is to have phone charged for say an hour or so then I think it serves the purpose even if it's charged to 100%.


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 27, 2015)

this wire problem happens with many things (it due to quality of wires AFAIK). I used a local USB cable and my phone's battery was being depleted rather than being charged, its the same reason why you cant HDDs using some USB cables


----------



## $hadow (Mar 28, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> And I thought this Xiaomi Power bank was very popular because it was a good product. I saw everywhere people suggesting to buy this.
> If our purpose is to have phone charged for say an hour or so then I think it serves the purpose even if it's charged to 100%.



It is true. though they are cheap and affordable but on the other side we do not see the after effects of using these.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 31, 2015)

Folks!  Kernel Source for Mi3, Mi4 is out! 
*github.com/MiCode/Xiaomi_Kernel_OpenSource
Flashaholics rejoice!


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

^^ This is certainly great. But they are always a gen late for releasing the source code.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 1, 2015)

$hadow said:


> With same usage pattern?



Yes same usage pattern.

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> ^^This must be a problem with these chinese ones. This is the reason I do not use these chinese power bank.



Can you suggest any good reliable Power bank then?

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> It is true. though they are cheap and affordable *but on the other side we do not see the after effects of using these.*


Can you elaborate on what you intend to say?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

I am using this for the past 1 month or so Amazon.com: EasyAcc 15000 mAh Brilliant High Capacity Ultra Compact Dual USB (2.1A / 1.5A Output) Portable Power Bank External Battery Charger for iPhone iPad Samsung Galaxy Android Phone Smartphone Tablet PC Bluetooth Speaker - Black and Orange: Cel


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 2, 2015)

Redmi 1S arrived. Need link to fixes for overheating and a good ROM. Tried Resurrection Remix ROM but it was unstable.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 3, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> Redmi 1S arrived. Need link to fixes for overheating and a good ROM. Tried Resurrection Remix ROM but it was unstable.



I've flashed this on dad's redmi 1s:
[ROM] [4.4.4] [UNOFFICIAL] ParanoidAndroid 4â€¦ | Xiaomi Redmi 1S | XDA Forums

GAPPS:
[GAPPS][CLOSED][4.4.4] PA-GOOGLE APPS (All Râ€¦ | Paranoid Android | XDA Forums

To fix overheating, underclock the CPU to 1.2-1.3 GHz using No Frillz CPU control.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 3, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> Redmi 1S arrived. Need link to fixes for overheating and a good ROM. Tried Resurrection Remix ROM but it was unstable.



For using Resurrection Remix ROM you have to stick around for a long time. They update is regularly but it is rarely bug free.


----------



## kamikaz (Apr 3, 2015)

I think there are plenty of options for redmi now 
 Check its subsection on XDA 
With custom kernels people are getting 5 hours + sot and so on
From what I have read the "xcelerate". Kernel seems to be the one that gives good efficiency, 
Wanted to test it myself, but sis has become a big fan of miui and its themes... Women!


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 4, 2015)

$hadow said:


> For using Resurrection Remix ROM you have to stick around for a long time. They update is regularly but it is rarely bug free.


Using CM11 now. Its much much more stable. Resseruction lagged to much.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> I've flashed this on dad's redmi 1s:
> [ROM] [4.4.4] [UNOFFICIAL] ParanoidAndroid 4â€¦ | Xiaomi Redmi 1S | XDA Forums
> 
> GAPPS:
> ...



I'll try trhat ROM if CM11 gives me problems. Ans thanks for the no frills CPU control app


----------



## envyraw (Apr 4, 2015)

I am looking for a tempered glass screen protector for a newly purchased mi4. Any suggestions? I already have a corner of the flass broken. This screen isuch weaker than OPO i must say.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> Using CM11 now. Its much much more stable. Resseruction lagged to much.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



You should give paranoid a shot. I love that rom.


----------



## envyraw (Apr 5, 2015)

envyraw said:


> I am looking for a tempered glass screen protector for a newly purchased mi4. Any suggestions? I already have a corner of the flass broken. This screen isuch weaker than OPO i must say.



Anyone?


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 5, 2015)

envyraw said:


> I am looking for a tempered glass screen protector for a newly purchased mi4. Any suggestions? I already have a corner of the flass broken. This screen isuch weaker than OPO i must say.


How about this?
Nillkin H Nano Anti Burst 9H Tempered Glass Screen Protector FOR Xiaomi MI4 | eBay


----------



## bikramjitkar (Apr 5, 2015)

Looking for a case for the Mi Pad. Any suggestions?


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 6, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I've flashed this on dad's redmi 1s:
> [ROM] [4.4.4] [UNOFFICIAL] ParanoidAndroid 4â€¦ | Xiaomi Redmi 1S | XDA Forums
> 
> GAPPS:
> ...



No Frillz CPU Control doesn't work. I'm on 1.19GHz and it's still overheating like before.
Anything else?



kamikaz said:


> I think there are plenty of options for redmi now
> Check its subsection on XDA
> With custom kernels people are getting 5 hours + sot and so on
> From what I have read the "xcelerate". Kernel seems to be the one that gives good efficiency,
> Wanted to test it myself, but sis has become a big fan of miui and its themes... Women!


Will look into that.




$hadow said:


> You should give paranoid a shot. I love that rom.


CM11 feels great to me. Don't think I'll move to another ROM soon.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 6, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> No Frillz CPU Control doesn't work. I'm on 1.19GHz and it's still overheating like before.
> Anything else?


If that didn't work, I don't know what else will. Have you tried hibernating apps using greenify?


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 6, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If that didn't work, I don't know what else will. Have you tried hibernating apps using greenify?


Yep. Will flashing kernels work in any way?


----------



## kamikaz (Apr 6, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> Yep. Will flashing kernels work in any way?



Well I cant say for sure but you should be able to control your cpu frequencies after flashing custom kernel 
But for redmi you need to flash cyanogen mod or other custom roms too, I don't think there is a kernel that's useable with native rom
It's pretty easy to revert back to original rom if you want to 
It's better to flash and see how it pans out for you


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 6, 2015)

only reason i am not flashing to custom rom is it will like any other android device :S


----------



## Minion (Apr 6, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> Yep. Will flashing kernels work in any way?



Yes, you can increase battery life by just selecting smartass 2 CPU scheduler.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 6, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> Yep. Will flashing kernels work in any way?



Kernel is a different story all together. CM already has it's kernel.


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 6, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> Well I cant say for sure but you should be able to control your cpu frequencies after flashing custom kernel
> But for redmi you need to flash cyanogen mod or other custom roms too, I don't think there is a kernel that's useable with native rom
> It's pretty easy to revert back to original rom if you want to
> It's better to flash and see how it pans out for you


I'm already on CM11.


Minion said:


> Yes, you can increase battery life by just selecting smartass 2 CPU scheduler.


Am I missing something here?


$hadow said:


> Kernel is a different story all together. CM already has it's kernel.


But it isn't helping me with the overheating


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 7, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> I'm already on CM11.
> 
> Am I missing something here?
> 
> But it isn't helping me with the overheating



mine works fine, it only over heats when i use too many apps, with high network usage...........


----------



## kamikaz (Apr 7, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> I'm already on CM11.



dude, go to xda and try the xcelerate kernel, read the thread about it ,i think you should be able to get some kind of solution, it has optimised a lot of parameters, i have seen people posting images of heavely underclocked cpus 
they are using another app called synapse to change the parameters , so you will have to go through the last few pages to find the settings others are using 
since i dont own the device , i cant say for sure , it will all work ,so the only way for you to find out is to try out the options on XDA, or ask around that forum, there is QnA thread 
bear in mind to read and find out what to do and what not to do


----------



## $hadow (Apr 7, 2015)

^^Give this kernel a shot [KERNEL] Xcelerate™ [CM11/12][Synapse][Updaâ€¦ | Xiaomi Redmi 1S | XDA Forums.


----------



## envyraw (Apr 7, 2015)

pratyush997 said:


> How about this?
> Nillkin H Nano Anti Burst 9H Tempered Glass Screen Protector FOR Xiaomi MI4 | eBay


Thanks. Are you using this one? Is the seller a reliable one?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 8, 2015)

Guys I found that whenever I play music on my Redmi1s the phone seems to vibrate. Is that problem with the phone or some settings?


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 8, 2015)

XIAOMI now available on snapdeal too.
Snapdeal Promotions


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 8, 2015)

saswat23 said:


> XIAOMI now available on snapdeal too.
> Snapdeal Promotions


Yep.. Xiaomi devices are no longer flipkart exclusive.. They are available at snapdeal and Amazon as well.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 8, 2015)

envyraw said:


> Thanks. Are you using this one? Is the seller a reliable one?


Yes, I'm using one with Mi3. Seller's rating is quite good.


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 8, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> dude, go to xda and try the xcelerate kernel, read the thread about it ,i think you should be able to get some kind of solution, it has optimised a lot of parameters, i have seen people posting images of heavely underclocked cpus
> they are using another app called synapse to change the parameters , so you will have to go through the last few pages to find the settings others are using
> since i dont own the device , i cant say for sure , it will all work ,so the only way for you to find out is to try out the options on XDA, or ask around that forum, there is QnA thread
> bear in mind to read and find out what to do and what not to do





$hadow said:


> ^^Give this kernel a shot [KERNEL] Xcelerate™ [CM11/12][Synapse][Updaâ€¦ | Xiaomi Redmi 1S | XDA Forums.


Flashed it. Crashed my phone. Luckily I had made a backup. Dont know why. Also I am on stock CPU speed and surprisingly its heating less! 


ashs1 said:


> Yep.. Xiaomi devices are no longer flipkart exclusive.. They are available at snapdeal and Amazon as well.


offline as well!


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 8, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I found that whenever I play music on my Redmi1s the phone seems to vibrate. Is that problem with the phone or some settings?



Guys anyone?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 8, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys anyone?


Which music app are you using? Try with a different app.


----------



## kamikaz (Apr 8, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> Flashed it. Crashed my phone. Luckily I had made a backup. Dont know why. Also I am on stock CPU speed and surprisingly its heating less!



you sure you flashed the correct one for your CM?
u said you were on cm11 did you find the kernel thats matching your version, or better flash the latest one that supports each other


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 8, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Which music app are you using? Try with a different app.


The default one that comes with the phone.
Any app you will suggest?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 8, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> The default one that comes with the phone.
> Any app you will suggest?


Try Shuttle


----------



## bgeing (Apr 9, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys anyone?



There is an option 'vibrate with the beat' under settings > sound, just disable it.  It is in mi3, hope it will be in redmi 1s also.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 9, 2015)

bgeing said:


> There is an option 'vibrate with the beat' under settings > sound, just disable it.  It is in mi3, hope it will be in redmi 1s also.



Looks like this resolution worked.
Thanks!

- - - Updated - - -

Guys one of my friends has problem receiving files via blue tooth on his Redmi 1s.
Any ideas?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 9, 2015)

^ mine wifi and bluetooth both doesn't work.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 9, 2015)

TheHumanBot said:


> ^ mine wifi and bluetooth both doesn't work.



So you are continuing to use it without trying to fix it or find a solution.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 9, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys anyone?



Vibrate like call vibration or minor vibration?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 9, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> So you are continuing to use it without trying to fix it or find a solution.



Yes, you have anything ? 
service center guys says it will take 15 days and i have no secondary phone.


----------



## setanjan123 (Apr 9, 2015)

- - - Updated - - -

Guys one of my friends has problem receiving files via blue tooth on his Redmi 1s.
Any ideas?[/QUOTE]

What kind of files is he having problems with?? I remember having to compress a lot of things into zip format otherwise the phone won't accept. Has happened with many files which the phone doesn't support natively


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 9, 2015)

Have you tried checking *Accept All File Types* in bluetooth settings?


----------



## setanjan123 (Apr 9, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Have you tried checking *Accept All File Types* in bluetooth settings?


I don't see anything like this in blue tooth settings


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 10, 2015)

setanjan123 said:


> I don't see anything like this in blue tooth settings



Use app Bluetooth File Transfer. -- *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=it.medieval.blueftp&hl=en


----------



## sandynator (Apr 11, 2015)

Xiaomi teases new launch on 23rd April that too debut in India. An global launch of an altogether new phone.

Xiaomi teases new smartphone launch on April 23 in India

i IS COMING


----------



## $hadow (Apr 11, 2015)

I am guessing for mi5 incoming.


----------



## sandynator (Apr 11, 2015)

This phone will fit in between redmi note & mi4.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 11, 2015)

Guys have been using my mother's redmi1s for the past couple of weeks somehow seem to having a feeling that it's not smooth.
Is there something I can do to make the phone smoother.
When I play Subway surfer the game seems to get stuck.
Never had that kind of problem on either Note2 or Z1 or S2.


----------



## setanjan123 (Apr 11, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys have been using my mother's redmi1s for the past couple of weeks somehow seem to having a feeling that it's not smooth.
> Is there something I can do to make the phone smoother.
> When I play Subway surfer the game seems to get stuck.
> Never had that kind of problem on either Note2 or Z1 or S2.


Never encountered any issues like that. Do you run many apps in the background?? What firmware is it running on?? It could be the cpu throttling kicking in.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 12, 2015)

I also have stutter while playing Subway Surfers. V45 here.

- - - Updated - - -

Quick question does Redmi 1s has UHS1 speed support?


----------



## Minion (Apr 12, 2015)

setanjan123 said:


> Never encountered any issues like that. Do you run many apps in the background?? What firmware is it running on?? It could be the cpu throttling kicking in.



Uninstall facebook and google plus.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 12, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys have been using my mother's redmi1s for the past couple of weeks somehow seem to having a feeling that it's not smooth.
> Is there something I can do to make the phone smoother.
> When I play Subway surfer the game seems to get stuck.
> Never had that kind of problem on either Note2 or Z1 or S2.



Root it and hibernate all user apps from greenify. That'll not only prevent them from running in the background but also increase the battery life. Also remove unrequired apps from startup.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 12, 2015)

Surely this game shouldn't require all that steps.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 13, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Surely this game shouldn't require all that steps.


MIUI 5 is bogging down that hardware. Else on AOSP based roms or MIUI6, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 13, 2015)

And now I am hoping for a better performance from that AOKP based rom.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 13, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> MIUI 5 is bogging down that hardware. Else on AOSP based roms or MIUI6, it shouldn't be a problem.



Heard 6 will be released April last week. Hoping for the best.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 14, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Heard 6 will be released April last week. Hoping for the best.


Used a friend's Redmi 2 some days back. MIUI 6 is way smoother than MIUI 5.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 14, 2015)

Indeed MiUI 6 has made a lot of improvement but RAM consumption is still a issue.


----------



## sbnaul (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey, can any one of you please try playing an H265 codec based video in redmi note 4g using mx player and report back if it plays it smoothly (audio video in sync) or not... 
The moto g2 with the same processor does !!!


----------



## $hadow (Apr 15, 2015)

^^Any phone can play that format with ease considering the same chipset is used  in moto g it should play similarly.


----------



## bgeing (Apr 17, 2015)

Guys...

Mi4 price slashed down to 18k for 16gb & 22k for 64bg !!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 17, 2015)

bgeing said:


> Guys...
> 
> Mi4 price slashed down to 18k for 16gb & 22k for 64bg !!!



Yes

Xiaomi Mi 4 gets Rs 2000 price cut in India; to compete with 64GB OnePlus One at Rs 21,999 - Tech2


----------



## $hadow (Apr 17, 2015)

They really did what samsung usually do to it's buyers.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 18, 2015)

last 2 days phone has started lagging like hell even one app won't work properly. found 2.5GB worth of errors and log files using cleaner deleted still same.

MIUI ROM for Redmi 1S - MIUI Downloads - Xiaomi MIUI Official Forum

is this MIUI6 for redmi 1s?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 18, 2015)

TheHumanBot said:


> last 2 days phone has started lagging like hell even one app won't work properly. found 2.5GB worth of errors and log files using cleaner deleted still same.
> 
> MIUI ROM for Redmi 1S - MIUI Downloads - Xiaomi MIUI Official Forum
> 
> is this MIUI6 for redmi 1s?



I am sure about the dev rom but not about the stable rom.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 18, 2015)

i rad end of the april and will have stable release so gonna wait for it.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 19, 2015)

Yeah that will be better.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 20, 2015)

Guys how much will be the new Mi price be when it launches this month end in India?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 20, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys how much will be the new Mi price be when it launches this month end in India?



I am going for under 15k price considering mi4i is rumoured to have SD 615.


----------



## envyraw (Apr 21, 2015)

On my mi4, the capacitive buttons have suddenly stopped working for no reason. Please help. Any ideas?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 21, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I am going for under 15k price considering mi4i is rumoured to have SD 615.


12k even if the rumour that it lacks microsd card slot is false. Else Yureka, Zenphone 2 will be there.


----------



## envyraw (Apr 21, 2015)

envyraw said:


> On my mi4, the capacitive buttons have suddenly stopped working for no reason. Please help.
> 
> Any suggestions? I can't find any option for onscreen nav bar.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 22, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 12k even if the rumour that it lacks microsd card slot is false. Else Yureka, Zenphone 2 will be there.



Absolutely. They better show their A game or else the match it lost.


----------



## bgeing (Apr 23, 2015)

envyraw said:


> envyraw said:
> 
> 
> > On my mi4, the capacitive buttons have suddenly stopped working for no reason. Please help.
> ...


----------



## Techguy (Apr 23, 2015)

Btw how good is developer support on Xiaomi phones? Wanted to buy, but can I install a stable CM/PAC/Stock android build? I don't like MIUI.


----------



## envyraw (Apr 23, 2015)

bgeing said:


> envyraw said:
> 
> 
> > You might've accidentally pressed navigation disable button under drop-down icons.
> ...


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 24, 2015)

Looks like the new Mi4i does not have a memory card slot !! what a bummer !! :/


----------



## kamikaz (Apr 24, 2015)

Yeah that phone would have scored a 10/10 if it had a memory card, but even still its a pretty enticing phone 
The rest of the specs are really good, esp that display
I wish they bring the lollipop based miui to mi3 soon


----------



## Minion (Apr 24, 2015)

envyraw said:


> bgeing said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reply. I was hopeful for a while after reading your post. Then I checked and found this is not the case. I disabled reenabled it multiple times but nothing doing!! ;( Thanks for the reply though, I didn't know there is such a setting. Incredible that miui does not have inbuilt onscreen navigation button option. Or does itb
> ...


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 24, 2015)

But guys is the price worth for the newly launched Mi phone?


----------



## kamikaz (Apr 24, 2015)

Is there a better option at that price?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm interested in the Mi band. Any idea how can I get hold of this?


----------



## amjath (Apr 24, 2015)

Get from eBay allphoneunlock seller


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 24, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> Is there a better option at that price?



I have no clue about what are the other bets on the same price range.
I'm looking for a new phone hence was checking if this would be worth the price coz my budget is 10k max.

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> Get from eBay allphoneunlock seller



I'm allergic to ebay.


----------



## amjath (Apr 24, 2015)

^ that seller is best I bought 3 power bank from him


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 24, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I'm interested in the Mi band. Any idea how can I get hold of this?





amjath said:


> Get from eBay allphoneunlock seller





amjath said:


> ^ that seller is best I bought 3 power bank from him



I think I read somewhere that it's going to be available at the mi site on 28th. Just wanted to check if that's true.


----------



## amjath (Apr 24, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I think I read somewhere that it's going to be available at the mi site on 28th. Just wanted to check if that's true.


Oh that I don't know. Need to check the internet


----------



## sandynator (Apr 24, 2015)

Lack of Memory Card Slot is bit downer for Mi4i or at least they should have given 32gb internal storage at 1k more.

So who all are going to book it on 30th April ??


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 24, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Lack of Memory Card Slot is bit downer for Mi4i or at least they should have given 32gb internal storage at 1k more.
> 
> So who all are going to book it on 30th April ??



I completely agree with you. Specially folks like me who would like to dump all the songs in one go in a SD Card. 
I have already booked it.
Any reason why some of the phones don't have SD Card support?


----------



## _prabhat (Apr 24, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I'm allergic to ebay.



Me too. I only bought once from ebay and decided I won't try ebay again.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 24, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Lack of Memory Card Slot is bit downer for Mi4i or at least they should have given 32gb internal storage at 1k more.
> 
> So who all are going to book it on 30th April ??



My Dad needs a dual sim phone to replace his OG Moto G. I am considering buying this phone. Bigger high-res screen, better camera, double RAM, faster processor. Looks good enough.

Are there any better dual-SIM phones that anyone would like to recommend?


----------



## amjath (Apr 24, 2015)

AndroidFan said:


> My Dad needs a dual sim phone to replace his OG Moto G. I am considering buying this phone. Bigger high-res screen, better camera, double RAM, faster processor. Looks good enough.
> 
> Are there any better dual-SIM phones that anyone would like to recommend?


Mi4i period


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 24, 2015)

Guys anybody out here who has purchased the Mi Band? 
I think it's available for long time on ebay but maybe available through flash sale on April 28th in India.

*The Mi Band fitness tracker is priced at Rs 999 and will be sold exclusively on Mi.com. The Mi Band not only tracks exercise, but also monitors sleep patterns. It can also automatically unlock Mi phones and other Android 5.0 devices. First 1,000 units will be sold for Re 1 and registrations for the same starts on April 28. The Mi Band is water-resistant and will be available in several strap colours like Black, Blue, Green and Pink along with leather straps too*

Xiaomi launches Mi 4i exclusively in India at Rs 12,999; Mi Band priced at Rs 999, Flipkart starts registration | The Financial Express


----------



## GreenLionNet (Apr 24, 2015)

Xiaomi have launched another great mobile for Indian Market called as Xiaomi Mi 4i. The phone seems to have amazing features.


----------



## amjath (Apr 24, 2015)

GreenLionNet said:


> Xiaomi have launched another great mobile for Indian Market called as Xiaomi Mi 4i. The phone seems to have amazing features.


Thank you


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 24, 2015)

GreenLionNet said:


> Xiaomi have launched another great mobile for Indian Market called as Xiaomi Mi 4i. The phone seems to have amazing features.


spam much?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 25, 2015)

GreenLionNet said:


> Xiaomi have launched another great mobile for Indian Market called as Xiaomi Mi 4i. The phone seems to have amazing features.


Somehow I feel for the past month or so the number of spammers are really going up.


----------



## doom (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm hopeful that they will release the 32/64gb model of the mi4i in some time. Also the new yuphoria could be a great competitor


----------



## sandynator (Apr 26, 2015)

After my Asus zenfone 5 display failure & seeing the entire *MI 4i *event I'm getting inclined to it. Just 16GB memory is bit let down for me. 

In case if I decide to go for it by 30th April I need to know if there is any compact *OTG Micro SD Card Reader for 32GB card*.
No OTG USB drive please as I need something very compact while traveling.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 26, 2015)

sandynator said:


> After my Asus zenfone 5 display failure & seeing the entire *MI 4i *event I'm getting inclined to it. Just 16GB memory is bit let down for me.
> 
> In case if I decide to go for it by 30th April I need to know if there is any compact *OTG Micro SD Card Reader for 32GB card*.
> No OTG USB drive please as I need something very compact while traveling.


Why not go with Asus Zenphone 2. There is one for nearly every budget.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 26, 2015)

Guys I heard there is online sale for Mi Band on 28th and the first some number will get it for Re 1.
Can someone suggest the tips to get this one registered first?


----------



## amjath (Apr 26, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I heard there is online sale for Mi Band on 28th and the first some number will get it for Re 1.
> Can someone suggest the tips to get this one registered first?



flipkart first


----------



## sandynator (Apr 26, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Why not go with Asus Zenphone 2. There is one for nearly every budget.



I want compact phone *especially 4.5 to 4.7 inch with quality HD Display*. *Battery Backup is also important aspect*. Do not want to carry a brick in my pocket anymore.

My zenfone 5 is almost as huge as any 6 inch phablet.
I guess all Zenfone 2 are 5.5 inch at present so I believe it will be similar to my Nexus 7 in dimensions .

I'm not an avid android lover but this Mi4i caught my attention. Still unsure to get it or not. 

At present I'm using my old *Sony Ericsson Cedar java phone* & cannot access net while traveling so pretty fed up & I may even get some 3g tablet to replace my nexus 7 2012 wifi 32 gb if I found any good alternative around 10k 
OR
I may even get some cheap 3g phone with WiFi hotspot feature to access net on *Nexus 7 WiFi* & *Lenovo Flex10 netbook*.


----------



## _prabhat (Apr 26, 2015)

Looks like, Xiaomi really have big plans for India. Interesting.

Ratan Tata invests in Chinese phone-maker Xiaomi, size of investment not disclosed - The Economic Times


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 26, 2015)

Its a huge positive for Xiaomi...Ratan Tata is really a respected name, and if he believes then many others will too


----------



## $hadow (Apr 27, 2015)

sandynator said:


> I want compact phone *especially 4.5 to 4.7 inch with quality HD Display*. *Battery Backup is also important aspect*. Do not want to carry a brick in my pocket anymore.
> 
> My zenfone 5 is almost as huge as any 6 inch phablet.
> I guess all Zenfone 2 are 5.5 inch at present so I believe it will be similar to my Nexus 7 in dimensions .
> ...



getting a hotspot is a better option coz it will provide you a flexibility of using net on many devices.


----------



## sandynator (Apr 27, 2015)

$hadow said:


> getting a hotspot is a better option coz it will provide you a flexibility of using net on many devices.


Yes, something like Huawei E5220 data card is useful but I will require a decent budget mobile phone to keep it as a spare phone as my SE Cedar may not hold on for long. The spare phone will be handy at times when the main phone just like my Zenfone 5 lands in service centre for repairs Or in case when I sell off my phone to get some better one.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 27, 2015)

amjath said:


> flipkart first


Since 28th is tommorrow. Do I need to be online by certain time on flipkart? Say 10 AM or 2 PM when the registration open.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 27, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Yes, something like Huawei E5220 data card is useful but I will require a decent budget mobile phone to keep it as a spare phone as my SE Cedar may not hold on for long. The spare phone will be handy at times when the main phone just like my Zenfone 5 lands in service centre for repairs Or in case when I sell off my phone to get some better one.



That's your decision to make man.


----------



## sandynator (Apr 27, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Since 28th is tommorrow. Do I need to be online by certain time on flipkart? Say 10 AM or 2 PM when the registration open.



My guess Mi Band is exclusively on mi.com/in, thats what Hugo told in the event.
Check there I'm too trying for Re.1 offer.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 27, 2015)

sandynator said:


> My guess Mi Band is exclusively on mi.com/in, thats what Hugo told in the event.
> Check there I'm too trying for Re.1 offer.



But the question here is what time?
I need to plan. Most probaly I will be in office so need to check if I have access there.
With so many guys buying products from flash sale I thought someone will know.

The other day when I selected the Register option for Mi4 it directed me to the flipkart site hence that maybe the reason why amjath is suggesting flipkart.


----------



## sandynator (Apr 27, 2015)

Still nothing on page also keep checking FB page too. 
Possibility at 00.00 am too....

Go through last 10 minutes of launch video, there he mentioned Mi band exclusive on mi.com while mi4i will be first on Flipkart & then all channels including mi.com


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 27, 2015)

Can someone post here if they come to know about when the registrations are opening for Mi band?


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 27, 2015)

Its tonight. At 00:00 hrs


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 27, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Its tonight. At 00:00 hrs



So 6 hours to go you say?


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes...


----------



## sandynator (Apr 27, 2015)

Mi band registration starts at 2 pm 28th April to 2 pm 4th may
Mi India Official Site - Buy Online Mi Smartphones: Redmi Note 4G, Mi4.


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 27, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Mi band registration starts at 2 pm 28th April to 2 pm 4th may
> Mi India Official Site - Buy Online Mi Smartphones: Redmi Note 4G, Mi4.


Their CC executives said it will open at 12 am. Now wait for tomorrow. It seems they will release limited stocks of the re 1 promo everyday


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 27, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Its tonight. At 00:00 hrs



you got it wrong bro.
It's at 2 PM IST on 28th April.


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 28, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> you got it wrong bro.
> It's at 2 PM IST on 28th April.


I know bro. Just saw it. Refer to my above post


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 28, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Mi band registration starts at 2 pm 28th April to 2 pm 4th may
> Mi India Official Site - Buy Online Mi Smartphones: Redmi Note 4G, Mi4.





nomad47 said:


> Their CC executives said it will open at 12 am. Now wait for tomorrow. It seems they will release limited stocks of the re 1 promo everyday



Gayee bhains paani mein.
With the site blocked at office so there is no way I can get hold of this at Re.1
I thought atleast if this is available at 12:00 AM I have atleast some chanced to get hold of this.


----------



## sandynator (Apr 28, 2015)

BTW nothing mentioned there as first 1000 registrations will get it for Re 1. They might take out lucky draw too...


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 28, 2015)

sandynator said:


> BTW nothing mentioned there as first 1000 registrations will get it for Re 1. They might take out lucky draw too...



bro please check the below link
Xiaomi launches Mi 4i exclusively in India at Rs 12,999; Mi Band priced at Rs 999, Flipkart starts registration | The Financial Express


----------



## $hadow (Apr 28, 2015)

sandynator said:


> BTW nothing mentioned there as first 1000 registrations will get it for Re 1. They might take out lucky draw too...



they said about it on the launch time.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 28, 2015)

I wasted my one hour time going home and trying to get hold of this.
However when I login I get a message that Online Sale will be on 5th May. Only registration was done.
This is Regarding Mi band.


----------



## doom (Apr 28, 2015)

Ya. The Re 1 offer is for the first 1000 buyers on 5th May


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 28, 2015)

doom said:


> Ya. The Re 1 offer is for the first 1000 buyers on 5th May



I think there is no clarity regarding this.
Is it for the first 1000 people who registered or the first 1000 people who try buying it on May 5th.


----------



## doom (Apr 28, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I think there is no clarity regarding this.
> Is it for the first 1000 people who registered or the first 1000 people who try buying it on May 5th.


I asked the customer care. They said it's for first 1k buyers


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 28, 2015)

doom said:


> I asked the customer care. They said it's for first 1k buyers



But where they supposed to start the sale on 5th May and only had registrations open today?


----------



## doom (Apr 28, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> But where they supposed to start the sale on 5th May and only had registrations open today?


Yes. They have registrations open till 4th


----------



## $hadow (Apr 29, 2015)

And warranty might be a issue for those 1k buyers.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 29, 2015)

$hadow said:


> And warranty might be a issue for those 1k buyers.



I bought one fitness band called Jawbone for around 12k through ebay. It stopped working after 2 months. There is warranty but they will not ship to India.
I would rather get something for Re1 without warranty if I consider my experience.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 29, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> I bought one fitness band called Jawbone for around 12k through ebay. It stopped working after 2 months. There is warranty but they will not ship to India.
> I would rather get something for Re1 without warranty if I consider my experience.



hahaha true that.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Apr 29, 2015)

How can you even ask for warranty if you get it for Re 1.


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 29, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> How can you even ask for warranty if you get it for Re 1.



lol..exactly.. why ask for warranty for Re1 ?? 
kuch to daya karo xiaomi par  


Spoiler



Translation : Have some pity on Xiaomi


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 30, 2015)

Guys looks like there is sale today for Mi4i today at flipkart.
How many of you are planning to get one?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 30, 2015)

I got one in my cart.


----------



## SunE (Apr 30, 2015)

I bought one for my Mom. She's currently using Redmi 1S and this seemed like a nice upgrade.


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Apr 30, 2015)

I have a MI 4i in my cart.

anyone interested to buy it??(at the original price i will ship it to ur address directly from flipkart with COD so the person buying it pays for the phone on delivery.)

Please do reply fast the phone will be deleted from the cart at 6pm.


----------



## baiju (Apr 30, 2015)

I have one in my cart too. Interested ones contact asap, I will do COD.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 30, 2015)

I bought one. COD. No next day delivery even for Flipkart First subscribers. Delivery times were May 7th for Hyderabad. I will be in Maharastra at that time, so gave that address. Delivery time is May 12th (small town). That is slow delivery.

I just hope the phone is as good as is being hyped up to be.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 30, 2015)

Since I was trying to get a hand on Yureka I couldn't get hold of this.
Got a message out of Stock in flipkart after I was trying to get hold of Yureka.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 30, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Since I was trying to get a hand on Yureka I couldn't get hold of this.
> Got a message out of Stock in flipkart after I was trying to get hold of Yureka.


For 13k, I'd rather get Zenfone 2 than Mi4i.


----------



## sandynator (Apr 30, 2015)

All those who have booked mi4i today please post your views.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> For 13k, I'd rather get Zenfone 2 than Mi4i.



bro any specific reason or just for large display. Memory of 12 gb usable is let down for mi4i but I feel its perfect for those who love compact design.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 30, 2015)

sandynator said:


> bro any specific reason or just for large display. Memory of 12 gb usable is let down for mi4i but I feel its perfect for those who love compact design.



Don't like MIUI and Z3560 is better than the SD615. I'm willing to take a hit on dev support too. HD screen should give better battery life than FHD one.

Display/phone size isn't a concern. Mi 4i doesn't feels VFM when compared to their previous flagship Mi3.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 30, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> For 13k, I'd rather get Zenfone 2 than Mi4i.



Zenfone 2 ZE550ML (13k) vs Xiaomi Mi 4i

Asus Zenfone 2 ZE550ML vs. Xiaomi Mi 4i - GSMArena.com

Zenfone 2 has a 5.5" screen @ 720p (267 ppi)
Mi4i has a 5" screen @ 1080p (441 ppi)

Zenfone 2 weight 170 grams
Mi4i weight 130 grams

Zenfone 2 has an SD card slot, which Mi4i does not.

Rest of the things are similar.

I believe Mi4i is a better phone at 13k because of better screen, other things being equal.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 30, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Don't like MIUI and Z3560 is better than the SD615. I'm willing to take a hit on dev support too. HD screen should give better battery life than FHD one.
> 
> Display/phone size isn't a concern. Mi 4i doesn't feels VFM when compared to their previous flagship Mi3.



So you are saying the main 2 Reasons against Mi4i is 
1. No support for SD Card
2. You don't like MIUI.


----------



## elafanto (Apr 30, 2015)

I think they will release 32 or 64 GB version also


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 30, 2015)

AndroidFan said:


> Zenfone 2 ZE550ML (13k) vs Xiaomi Mi 4i
> 
> Asus Zenfone 2 ZE550ML vs. Xiaomi Mi 4i - GSMArena.com
> 
> ...





ajayritik said:


> So you are saying the main 2 Reasons against Mi4i is
> 1. No support for SD Card
> 2. You don't like MIUI.



No, the SoC is one of the main reasons. 

ZE550ML's Intel Z3560 performs similar if not better than the higher clocked Snapdragon 801, while Snapdragon 615 performs better than previous gen Snapdragon 600/ S4 Pro.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 30, 2015)

How is Redmi 2? I am looking for a phone for my mom. budget is 6-10K, I am considering Redmi 2 for the moment


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 30, 2015)

RCuber said:


> How is Redmi 2? I am looking for a phone for my mom. budget is 6-10K, I am considering Redmi 2 for the moment



Hey bro I recollect you starting a thread regarding same in March.
Also I believe this is for Mother's day.

- - - Updated - - -



SunE said:


> I bought one for my Mom. She's currently using Redmi 1S and this seemed like a nice upgrade.



What a lucky mom!
I bought same Redmi1s for my mom for her last birthday and had to take it back since my phone gone kaput.
bechari she is back to her old Nokia phone.


----------



## doom (Apr 30, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Don't like MIUI and Z3560 is better than the SD615. I'm willing to take a hit on dev support too. HD screen should give better battery life than FHD one.
> 
> Display/phone size isn't a concern. Mi 4i doesn't feels VFM when compared to their previous flagship Mi3.


Exactly my thoughts. Also I think the mi4i is a bit overpriced, just my opinion.


----------



## SunE (Apr 30, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> What a lucky mom!
> I bought same Redmi1s for my mom for her last birthday and had to take it back since my phone gone kaput.
> bechari she is back to her old Nokia phone.



I'm luckier to be her son 

Don't worry bro I'm sure soon you'll be able to buy your phone something even better


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (May 1, 2015)

Ordered redmi 2, any problems with this device? Continue or cancel?


----------



## Minion (May 1, 2015)

Nope, its a good device.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (May 1, 2015)

Okay. Thanks


----------



## $hadow (May 1, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Ordered redmi 2, any problems with this device? Continue or cancel?



Should continue with it. Why didn't you went for mi4i?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (May 1, 2015)

I guess, it costs 13k. I don't have much money. I'm asking about a phone that's understood its a budget restriction. Else I would have got anything. -_-


----------



## SunE (May 1, 2015)

If possible try to get the A6000 Plus. It costs just 500 more but has 2 GB RAM and 16 GB internal compared to the 1 GB and 8 GB on the Redmi 2.


----------



## doom (May 1, 2015)

Or maybe a yureka?


----------



## ajayritik (May 1, 2015)

SunE said:


> If possible try to get the A6000 Plus. It costs just 500 more but has 2 GB RAM and 16 GB internal compared to the 1 GB and 8 GB on the Redmi 2.


Was seriously looking for Lenovo as an option for a new phone for myself. But I guess someone suggested not to go because of the processor or something.


----------



## SunE (May 2, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Was seriously looking for Lenovo as an option for a new phone for myself. But I guess someone suggested not to go because of the processor or something.



A6000 (both regular and plus) have the Snapdragon 410, same as Redmi 2. So I guess it might have been something else.


----------



## ashs1 (May 2, 2015)

SunE said:


> A6000 (both regular and plus) have the Snapdragon 410, same as Redmi 2. So I guess it might have been something else.


Probably due to the bloated UI of lenovo.. And maybe the subpar service centres that some are complaining about.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (May 2, 2015)

Yes only due to the bloated software, I skipped lenovo.


----------



## ajayritik (May 5, 2015)

Guys who all are ready for the MiBand sale today at 2 PM IST.


----------



## ashs1 (May 5, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys who all are ready for the MiBand sale today at 2 PM IST.


I Will attempt to buy the band.


----------



## RCuber (May 5, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys who all are ready for the MiBand sale today at 2 PM IST.



I am buying one.


----------



## ajayritik (May 5, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys who all are ready for the MiBand sale today at 2 PM IST.





ashs1 said:


> I Will attempt to buy the band.





RCuber said:


> I am buying one.



Missed it .
Looks like I need 100 Mbps speed for this.


----------



## amjath (May 5, 2015)

Scumbags, Scumbags, scoundrels.


----------



## ashs1 (May 5, 2015)

SOLD out in 2 sec..What the actual F ???


----------



## amjath (May 5, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Missed it .
> Looks like I need 100 Mbps speed for this.



I was on time perfectly, they are scumbags indeed


----------



## sandynator (May 5, 2015)

It was OUT OF STOCK as soon as I clicked @ 2 pm

Forget Re. 1 offer but could not buy even @ 999.


----------



## RCuber (May 5, 2015)

Missed


----------



## ajayritik (May 5, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> SOLD out in 2 sec..What the actual F ???



As soon as I selected the buy option it took me to a page telling I'm in queue and that I should not refresh the page
and boom it says Sold out.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (May 5, 2015)

Missed..


----------



## _prabhat (May 5, 2015)

The one who succeeded in buying, should get Bharat Ratna lol I clicked buy now then it showed "Please wait you are in quque" Then it said sold out.


----------



## doom (May 5, 2015)

Missed.... Idiots


----------



## ashs1 (May 5, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> As soon as I selected the buy option it took me to a page telling I'm in queue and that I should not refresh the page
> and boom it says Sold out.



Yep..same thing happened here..  
Any other tdf members had good luck ???


----------



## doom (May 5, 2015)

I bet there was no unit for sale. They are just toying with us.


----------



## amjath (May 5, 2015)

They just made the best hit for the site today.


----------



## ashs1 (May 5, 2015)

This is like FBB sale all over again.. Ch***ya bana diya sabko


----------



## RCuber (May 5, 2015)

their Facebook page is getting some huge "Love" from the guys who didn't get the Mi Band!!


----------



## _prabhat (May 5, 2015)

Xiaomi says sold out in 7 secs but I think it was sold out even before sale started.


----------



## $hadow (May 5, 2015)

I was able to buy it both time and as soon as I click buy it takes me to page saying you are in line and then sorry we are out of stock. WTF man. And yet so sign of that full cost variant.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 5, 2015)

I'm hoping this doesn't ends up selling for 1500-2000 on ebay, olx etc like previous products from flash sale ended up. 

And for those who try to sell it for profit, may somebody cut their internet connection off forever.


----------



## _prabhat (May 5, 2015)

Copied from Twitter : Next time if they ask how many friends or followers are there just say over 1000


----------



## Allu Azad (May 5, 2015)

Lol. Totally forgot about this sale.


----------



## _prabhat (May 5, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Lol. Totally forgot about this sale.


Saved yourself from disappointment.


----------



## ajayritik (May 5, 2015)

Before logging in I just had a thought in mind what if seriously these guys sold the bands at higher prices to somebody else?
And I'm pretty much sure among the 1000 bands there is atleast one person who is going to sell that a premium price. Mean to say his purpose to get the band was to sell it to someone rather than for self.
If that is the case then the guy who buys from him should screw him up after the band goes kaput.
(Hoping that band goes kaput in a day of the 2nd person buying)


----------



## nomad47 (May 5, 2015)

This was just a publicity stunt.....I was online at 2 pm... can't be sold out in 1 second. I hate scumbag companies.....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 5, 2015)

Most of the people buying it for Re. 1 won't even know what it does basically.


----------



## _prabhat (May 5, 2015)

I think only ppl who have more than 1K followers on twitter have got it.


----------



## ajayritik (May 5, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> This is like FBB sale all over again.. Ch***ya bana diya sabko



What is FBB?


----------



## ashs1 (May 5, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> What is FBB?


Flipkart's Big Billion sale.. That was the probably the day flipkart started losing a lot of customers.


----------



## ajayritik (May 5, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Flipkart's Big Billion sale.. That was the probably the day flipkart started losing a lot of customers.



Anything similar going to happen with the Amazon sale the next few days?

- - - Updated - - -



_prabhat said:


> I think only ppl who have more than 1K followers on twitter have got it.



What's the logic here?

- - - Updated - - -



RCuber said:


> their Facebook page is getting some huge "Love" from the guys who didn't get the Mi Band!!



That was expected even if they did things fairly.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Most of the people buying it for Re. 1 won't even know what it does basically.



I have doubt even if the people who developed this know what it is supposed to do based on a review I checked just now.
Also with these fitness bands sometimes it can end up being a lottery.
I invested in one which costed 12k from a reputed brand as I bought outside of India.
It hardly lasted for couple of months.
If this one lasts even a month it would be great I should say.


----------



## ashs1 (May 5, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Anything similar going to happen with the Amazon sale the next few days?


well, there the great indian summer sale on amazon on 6th, 7th & 8th of may.. Amazon says Lots of good deals will be present( lightning deals, of course..)
Look out for snapdeal as well.. They're Notoriously famous for Having a sale on the same day as flipkart/amazon...


----------



## RCuber (May 5, 2015)

The thing is .. I want the Mi Band ASAP. I had canceled my order for GoQii few months ago and was waiting for MiBand to be launched in India. I thought I would be able to purchase the product with full price. but alas its that freaking flash sale. :/


----------



## ajayritik (May 5, 2015)

RCuber said:


> The thing is .. I want the Mi Band ASAP. I had canceled my order for GoQii few months ago and was waiting for MiBand to be launched in India. I thought I would be able to purchase the product with full price. but alas its that freaking flash sale. :/



Even I was keen to check this out especially if it's available for Re 1.
I had checked for an international review couple of months ago and liked the product.
But one local review wasn't so promising.
Any news on when this will be available again?


----------



## doom (May 5, 2015)

I don't get why only 1k bands were there on sale? They should have at least put 10-20k bands. Only the first 1k should have got for Re 1


----------



## Zangetsu (May 5, 2015)

just saw Mi4i from friend...
Its so lightweight...feels like handling wool


----------



## _prabhat (May 5, 2015)

Xiaomi Mi Band: Should you buy it just because it’s cheap? | The Indian Express


----------



## amjath (May 6, 2015)

My colleague got it for 1 rupee, so its a real deal :O


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (May 6, 2015)

amjath said:


> My colleague got it for 1 rupee, so its a real deal :O



It is a loot instead of a deal.


----------



## _prabhat (May 6, 2015)

amjath said:


> My colleague got it for 1 rupee, so its a real deal :O



I think only ppl from metro cities got it.


----------



## amjath (May 6, 2015)

_prabhat said:


> I think only ppl from metro cities got it.



I'm from chennai [Metro] didnt get it, but my colleague is from Bengaluru [Metro] got it. But on this forum many are from Metro i guess. this metro logic is invalid


----------



## a2mn2002 (May 6, 2015)

Guys m interested in Redmi 2 n have these queries :
1. Will 2GB variant of Redmi 2 arrive in India soon ?
2. Can we install Nova Launcher on Redmi 2?


----------



## ashs1 (May 6, 2015)

a2mn2002 said:


> Guys m interested in Redmi 2 n have these queries :
> 1. Will 2GB variant of Redmi 2 arrive in India soon ?
> 2. Can we install Nova Launcher on Redmi 2?


They might launch the 2gb version of Redmi in July 2015 for its first anniversary .. Because in July 2014 xiaomi started its first sale in India (mi3)


----------



## _prabhat (May 6, 2015)

amjath said:


> I'm from chennai [Metro] didnt get it, but my colleague is from Bengaluru [Metro] got it. But on this forum many are from Metro i guess. this metro logic is invalid


I  hope you are right but I think metro logic may be valid. Many like me who live in smaller towns clicked on Buy Now in fraction of seconds and got one more screen with one more Bye Now and You are in Queue before seeing screen sold out. Whole this thing took placed in 2-4 seconds, and Xiaomi is saying it went out of stock in 7 seconds. I don't believe it. Why Xiaomi want information how many followers I have on twitter or how many friends I have on facebook for 1 Re sale of band? The reason I think this logic of metro city may be right because probably Xiaomi may not have ready network in smaller towns. There is one more logic which is being talked on twitter is only people from south India got it. Now they sold only 1000 units. So difficult to conclude something. But I am surprised when I saw sold out within 2-4 seonds while Xiaomi claims they sold out in 7 seonds. I am not convinced. Either sold out in 4 seonds or Xiaomi's claim of 7 seconds is wrong. Something is wrong for sure.


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 8, 2015)

version 52 is available ? for redmi 1s ?
new links appeared in download MIUI ROM for Redmi 1S - MIUI Downloads - Xiaomi MIUI Official Forum


----------



## ajayritik (May 8, 2015)

Guys who have used or using Redmi1s have issues with transfer of files using bluetooth?
My friend is facing the problem if he tries to receive files using blue tooth.


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 8, 2015)

my wifi and bluetooth both doesn't work.


----------



## ajayritik (May 8, 2015)

TheHumanBot said:


> my wifi and bluetooth both doesn't work.



So you didn't find any workaround for it?


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 8, 2015)

nope. it's hardware problem they said W-Fi Has stopped Working - Redmi 1S - Xiaomi MIUI Official Forum


----------



## RCuber (May 10, 2015)

Just got my mom's Redmi 2 as a mother's day gift. But she is out of town and will be back only on Tuesday 

First impression 
The device is lightweight
Looks cute
MIUI/device lags like hell. The device is just opened and I installed the latest update too.The lag is unbearable for me. Will replace the $hitty launcher with some other. I don't think Aviate will be smooth in this mobile. Let me try a few out. But as my mom won't be using it anything other than phone calls and a few games, it should be fine.

And a question.. Please suggest a good tempered glass screen protector. Price up to Rs.700 is fine.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 10, 2015)

^ try Nova Launcher instead. 

And if I were you, I'd rather flash an AOSP rom on it, get rid of MIUI.


----------



## RCuber (May 10, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ try Nova Launcher instead.
> 
> And if I were you, I'd rather flash an AOSP rom on it, get rid of MIUI.


Just tried Aviate. It runs better than I expected. I would go for CM12 rather than AOSP.


----------



## $hadow (May 10, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Just tried Aviate. It runs better than I expected. I would go for CM12 rather than AOSP.



AOSP is a bit easier to use and understand in comparison to cm12.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 10, 2015)

Which rom will you guys recommend for Redmi1s. I am still on v45. Waiting for stable miui 6.


----------



## RCuber (May 10, 2015)

I'm having a issue in replacing the Mi-Recovery with CWM. 
Dev options are enabled + USB debugging. 
downloaded supersu and other files from here 
fastboot flash recovery recovery.img done. 

but when I go into recovery its still Mi-Recovery and not CWM.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 10, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Just tried Aviate. It runs better than I expected. I would go for CM12 rather than AOSP.





$hadow said:


> AOSP is a bit easier to use and understand in comparison to cm12.


CM12 is an AOSP based rom.

- - - Updated - - -



Allu Azad said:


> Which rom will you guys recommend for Redmi1s. I am still on v45. Waiting for stable miui 6.



Paranoid Android.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 11, 2015)

Will Paranoid enable redmi1s to install apps in SD card?

Or is it a hardware limitation?

My friend's lenovo a 6000 has inbuilt option to change install location.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 11, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Will Paranoid enable redmi1s to install apps in SD card?
> 
> Or is it a hardware limitation?
> 
> My friend's lenovo a 6000 has inbuilt option to change install location.



8 GB is enough for apps. Use the SD card for media and other storage.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 12, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 8 GB is enough for apps. Use the SD card for media and other storage.



Woah!! I never thought about that! Thank you good Sir!!!


----------



## RCuber (May 12, 2015)

Didn't get MiBand today either, I hit the button like within 1 second.


----------



## amjath (May 12, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Didn't get MiBand today either, I hit the button like within 1 second.


Today also for 1 rupee?

@ RCuber you became a mod wow congrats


----------



## RCuber (May 12, 2015)

amjath said:


> Today also for 1 rupee?



999.00


----------



## doom (May 12, 2015)

Got it today. But heard the yu band with a screen will be releasing for the same price.


----------



## ajayritik (May 12, 2015)

amjath said:


> Today also for 1 rupee?
> 
> @ RCuber you became a mod wow congrats



That piece of band is not worth 1k I feel.
Heard not so good Indian reviews for it.


----------



## doom2010 (May 15, 2015)

guys i bricked(soft i think) my mi3 can anyone help me to recover it. Need suggestion asap.
It stuck in mi logo.


----------



## Akira (May 18, 2015)

On a Redmi Note 3G, I tried to install WSM tools v2.3.3. I didn't know not to reboot when it asked me to(we have to delete files with .jex extension). I can't seem to boot into my device anymore. it's stuck at the start up screen.

I entered recovery.(Volume - power together and select recovery). It shows me message:" NO COMMAND."

I entered fastboot mode to use custom recovery, using Command Prompt. It gives me the message :"Partition recovery not support flash."

Please, some help??

EDIT: Nevermind. Practised google-fu, found the solution: Unbrick Redmi 3g.


----------



## $hadow (May 19, 2015)

doom2010 said:


> guys i bricked(soft i think) my mi3 can anyone help me to recover it. Need suggestion asap.
> It stuck in mi logo.



Flash the stock rom and clear cache and dalvik.


----------



## RCuber (May 19, 2015)

Anyone got the MiBand? I totally forgot about the sale today. and its out of stock again


----------



## doom (May 19, 2015)

Yep, I have it. Got it in the first Rs 999 sale.


----------



## amjath (May 19, 2015)

What do you guys plan to do with miband


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 19, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Anyone got the MiBand? I totally forgot about the sale today. and its out of stock again



what's the use of band ??


----------



## doom (May 19, 2015)

amjath said:


> What do you guys plan to do with miband


I actually started going to park and running about a km. Maybe it's a craze that will soon fade soon after the band is about a month old.

Also I always try to walk in my house whenever I get time. Increases my steps
The alarm feature is quite handy. I like the vibrate feature much more than the alarm tones.


----------



## amjath (May 19, 2015)

doom said:


> I actually started going to park and running about a km. Maybe it's a craze that will soon fade soon after the band is about a month old.
> 
> Also I always try to walk in my house whenever I get time. Increases my steps
> The alarm feature is quite handy. I like the vibrate feature much more than the alarm tones.


So you let it vibrate on our wrist? I guess it will effective to wake you up


----------



## doom (May 19, 2015)

amjath said:


> So you let it vibrate on our wrist? I guess it will effective to wake you up


Yep. Until you get out of bed or you tap on the sensor


----------



## amjath (May 19, 2015)

^Great


----------



## ajayritik (May 19, 2015)

I had pretty bad experience with one of the bands I bought for around 10k. It did ok for the first couple of months.
But it died eventually.
Some of the areas where I think most of these bands may not work is in case if someone is working out say in gym.
Will be good for tracking sleep and number of steps.
I think mi band will do the same.


----------



## $hadow (May 20, 2015)

I hate these flash sales and registration. If you don't have enough product why are you selling it.


----------



## ajayritik (May 20, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I hate these flash sales and registration. If you don't have enough product why are you selling it.



+100 to this.
I completely support your views on this.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 20, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I hate these flash sales and registration. If you don't have enough product why are you selling it.


Cuz Hype.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (May 24, 2015)

guys.. does anyone have mi4i in their cart still ???


----------



## SunE (May 24, 2015)

emailvarunchandak said:


> guys.. does anyone have mi4i in their cart still ???


 
Open sale tomorrow and the day after.


----------



## madanforever4u (May 26, 2015)

believable


----------



## $hadow (May 27, 2015)

pratyush997 said:


> Cuz Hype.



which after a few tries leads to frustration of the buyer.


----------



## a2mn2002 (May 27, 2015)

Guys 
1. Can I expect redmi 2 with 2GB RAM in India soon ?
2. Does redmi 2 one GB heats up ?


----------



## baiju (May 28, 2015)

a2mn2002 said:


> Guys
> 1. Can I expect redmi 2 with 2GB RAM in India soon ?
> 2. Does redmi 2 one GB heats up ?



2. No it doesn't heat up like Redmi 1S. It may get a little warm on prolonged use, but its not uncomfortable like Redmi 1S.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 28, 2015)

^1S is now perfectly stable with no overheating.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 28, 2015)

V53 update now available for Redmi 1S, no major changes though.


----------



## reddead (May 28, 2015)

any decent case for note 4g? i am trying to find one, all i could find was fancy ones from dailobjects, bewakoof etc...
Looking for something with a tight fit, something like ditztronic tpu mabe...


----------



## omega44-xt (May 28, 2015)

I'm planning to buy 64GB Xiaomi Mi4 64GB version at INR 22000. I know Xiaomi has poor after sales services, but i have some doubts regarding its heating, which many people point out. 

*How hot does it go??* I'm currently a Nexus 4 user. My N4 also heats up quite a bit while using 3G, charging + 3G browsing, gaming + 3G....

Check this screenshot to get an idea. It was taken just after playing Clash of clans for 10-15min in 3G

*scontent-hkg3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xta1/t31.0-8/p720x720/11337126_1156566261027551_6224771918422015411_o.jpg?_nc_eui=AWixoJC9TCgw-CiZmFyoFWNpaA7Ne14I63VZHw[/IMG]

*scontent-hkg3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t31.0-8/p720x720/1909304_1156566311027546_7685512653020281033_o.jpg?_nc_eui=AWg3Yn3wF8_lPiZP9xFOhJV7_aX4_T1b0WYfsg

Currently my phone's battery is at 41.3 C, with thermal readings between 56-63C........... I'm browsing internet in 3G with phone charging via USB

*Can someone please post the temp of Xiaomi Mi4 under load??* CPUz shot would be better

Any other things you wanna point out about Mi4 would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## amjath (May 28, 2015)

Get a one plus one instead


----------



## doom (May 28, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> I'm planning to buy 64GB Xiaomi Mi4 64GB version at INR 22000. I know Xiaomi has poor after sales services, but i have some doubts regarding its heating, which many people point out.
> 
> *How hot does it go??* I'm currently a Nexus 4 user. My N4 also heats up quite a bit while using 3G, charging + 3G browsing, gaming + 3G....
> 
> ...


I also have a n4. Ordered mi4 64 GB for 15.4k. 5k exchange for my n4 and 10% off for axis card. The deal was on for 2 days on Flipkart about 2-3 days back.


----------



## ankushv (May 29, 2015)

Ordered a redmi note 4g . 
Cost me 7.2k under exchange for my micromax a110 and axis bank 10% discount . 
Already have redmi 1s and s3 , s4 and moto g (2013) .


----------



## omega44-xt (May 29, 2015)

doom said:


> I also have a n4. Ordered mi4 64 GB for 15.4k. 5k exchange for my n4 and 10% off for axis card. The deal was on for 2 days on Flipkart about 2-3 days back.



Oh great..... I saw the deal but I'm not completely sure about Mi4 yet..... Do tell me afterwards how it is, especially its heat compared to N4

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> Get a one plus one instead



I won't because I simply don't want a phablet....  Mi4 has width same as my N4, that's why it is under consideration..... 

My first option is Z3 compact (Z2/Z3 are not suitable for me), i want to keep Mi4 as second option if I'm unable to spend for Z3 compact


----------



## amjath (May 29, 2015)

I was on the same boat as you are, owned galaxy s2 wanted to use a device of same size and mid budget so I was looking at compact series. When one plus one arrived it looked huge to me but feels smaller. I once thought I might not handle this size but I moved on. My hands is experienced now I'm typing this in one hand standing in public transport. Everyone will move on.

If you don't leap to get things from the heights then you will never become taller.


----------



## reddead (May 29, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Oh great..... I saw the deal but I'm not completely sure about Mi4 yet..... Do tell me afterwards how it is, especially its heat compared to N4
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Moto x 2nd gen?

i personally didn't like the miui os and there is a lack of dev support for note 4g....i would have gone for oneplus anyday...or any moto phone

if you are fine with miui os, consider it, otherwise look for alternatives


----------



## amjath (May 29, 2015)

^i have seen best Dev for the oneplus than any other device either it is rom or kernel


----------



## Zangetsu (May 29, 2015)

amjath said:


> I was on the same boat as you are, owned galaxy s2 wanted to use a device of same size and mid budget so I was looking at compact series. When one plus one arrived it looked huge to me but feels smaller. I once thought I might not handle this size but I moved on. My hands is experienced now I'm typing this in one hand standing in public transport. Everyone will move on.
> 
> If you don't leap to get things from the heights then you will never become taller.


Now after using 5.5" OPO my good old ipod Touch 4G (3.5") feels like Nokia Smaller size phone....all bcoz of brain inception


----------



## omega44-xt (May 29, 2015)

reddead said:


> Moto x 2nd gen?
> 
> i personally didn't like the miui os and there is a lack of dev support for note 4g....i would have gone for oneplus anyday...or any moto phone
> 
> if you are fine with miui os, consider it, otherwise look for alternatives



I'm fine with MIUI..... Moto X2 doesn't please me that much, then there is size issue..... I prefer using phone with one hand....  Anything less than 70mm wide should be fine


----------



## AniketChavan74234 (May 29, 2015)

Any wants Mi4i?i have one in my cart.I put it in cart when it was on open sale.Flipkart hasn't removed yet,i don't why.


----------



## dan11 (May 31, 2015)

Guys sud I install custom Rom in my redmi 1s?? 
My main uses are for Whats app, Fb n genral calling n messaging use . NO game playing need n I have no problem with mui 5's slight  lag . 
My main reason for flashing it wud be for using freecharge n paytm apps .
N guys cud u suggest online recharge sites with good discounts which can be done from laptop .


----------



## omega44-xt (May 31, 2015)

dan11 said:


> Guys sud I install custom Rom in my redmi 1s??
> My main uses are for Whats app, Fb n genral calling n messaging use . NO game playing need n I have no problem with mui 5's slight  lag .
> My main reason for flashing it wud be for using freecharge n paytm apps .
> N guys cud u suggest online recharge sites with good discounts which can be done from laptop .



Paytm n Freecharge.....  Mobikwik is also one, i guess.....  Isn't paytm n freecharge apps running in your 1S with MIUI?


----------



## dan11 (May 31, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Paytm n Freecharge.....  Mobikwik is also one, i guess.....  Isn't paytm n freecharge apps running in your 1S with MIUI?



yep , problem is these apps require otp or msg code sent by these apps for activation is directly read from inbox . But MUi actually interferes with it n hence cant use these apps


----------



## baiju (May 31, 2015)

dan11 said:


> yep , problem is these apps require otp or msg code sent by these apps for activation is directly read from inbox . But MUi actually interferes with it n hence cant use these apps



Try enabling sms read permission in security app. This is how I activated whatsapp.


----------



## sksundram (Jun 1, 2015)

I have a query regarding Xiaomi Powerbanks. 

I want to know that If I attach a device which requires 1A or lesser to run (like Huwaei Wingle E8231) to one of the USB ports of the powerbank, will it be able to adjust the output current according to the attached device and hence, will be able to supply 1A current instead of the regular 2A. The Huwaei Wingle doesn't run on 2A.


----------



## amjath (Jun 1, 2015)

sksundram said:


> I have a query regarding Xiaomi Powerbanks.
> 
> I want to know that If I attach a device which requires 1A or lesser to run (like Huwaei Wingle E8231) to one of the USB ports of the powerbank, will it be able to adjust the output current according to the attached device and hence, will be able to supply 1A current instead of the regular 2A. The Huwaei Wingle doesn't run on 2A.


There will be no current restriction from power bank or any other device. The receiver device should restrict the extra current.


----------



## sksundram (Jun 1, 2015)

[MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] Sadly, that's not true. I have a OPO powerbank and it supplies 2A current, instead of 1A current to the wingle when it is attached to one of its ports. 

Read my review of OPO powerbank to know the details of this problem. This is why I want to be sure before buying another one.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jun 2, 2015)

so wifi bluetooth stopped working and now my phone won't even start nothing. put it on charge nothing happens. left on charge whole night 16 hours nothing happened. when i plug in charger those indicator lights won't blink at all. it's dead.  last evening went to service centre without carrying invoice and guy asked me money which i agreed to pay as i am in need of a phone =/ he took the phone put it on charge nothing happened gave me back my phone after wasting my 45 minutes and he did nothing phone was still dead and he dared to ask me for the money i agreed to pay


----------



## sandynator (Jun 12, 2015)

Guys, if anyone know the sale date for Mi 16000 mAh Power bank then please do mention here.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 12, 2015)

Xiaomi Mi 4 64GB price slashed!!!
now @20k 
Xiaomi Mi 4 64GB gets another price cut in India - The Times of India


with exchange:

*pbs.twimg.com/media/CHR71PSUcAAXaII.png
Xiaomi Mi 4 64GB price slashed; Flipkart offers additional exchange discount - Tech2


----------



## tkin (Jun 12, 2015)

I saw the Piston 3.0 in ebay, it vanished within one day. I think allphoneunlock was selling it.

I'm sure about one thing, flipkart or mistore will never stock the Piston 3 headset. Ebay is the only option.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 13, 2015)

Got mi band today.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 16, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Got mi band today.


Do post a quick review!!!


----------



## $hadow (Jun 22, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Do post a quick review!!!



yeah it will be up any time now.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 22, 2015)

$hadow said:


> yeah it will be up any time now.


Bought one today!!!


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 22, 2015)

Really tempted to get the Xiaomi mipad at 10k...


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 22, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Really tempted to get the Xiaomi mipad at 10k...


Bought that today too!!!


----------



## $hadow (Jun 22, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Bought one today!!!


oh great.


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 22, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Bought that today too!!!


Damn.. Powerhoney on a roll!!! Any other purchases???


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 22, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Damn.. Powerhoney on a roll!!! Any other purchases???


Just some accessories... Nothing major...
 I bought a tempered glass for the mi pad though... From what I have read, the capacitive touch buttons become unresponsive after applying that... Would like to know about this issue!!! 
Also, if there's any Mi Pad user out the, what ROM are you using cause in my opinion MIUI sucks...


----------



## veera_champ (Jun 22, 2015)

Mi 5000Mah and 16000Mah Powerbanks  back on sale again with open sale  tomorrow @2pm 
*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/06/22/3fc659f02ba8d1aa337890f6bb97142b.jpg


----------



## Limitless (Jun 23, 2015)

Guys can I get mi4 black?
Only white available on flipkart


----------



## veera_champ (Jun 23, 2015)

Have one Mi 16000Mah Powerbank in my cart
Lmk if anyone wants it


----------



## sandynator (Jun 23, 2015)

1 hr 43 minutes left to grab it.....

BTW I got one & made payment but nothing confirmed yet. 
No delivery date mentioned.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 23, 2015)

is 64 Gig Mi 4 good enough? does it still have the heating problem? its for my dad. im not going for OPO as me and my brother have it.. don't want to buy another one .


----------



## kaz (Jun 23, 2015)

sandynator said:


> 1 hr 43 minutes left to grab it.....
> 
> BTW I got one & made payment but nothing confirmed yet.
> No delivery date mentioned.



Out of Stock 

- - - Updated - - -



RCuber said:


> is 64 Gig Mi 4 good enough? does it still have the heating problem? its for my dad. im not going for OPO as me and my brother have it.. don't want to buy another one .



I heard it heats up like crazy..Better get Zenfone 2 or Mi4i


----------



## RCuber (Jun 23, 2015)

kaz said:


> I heard it heats up like crazy..Better get Zenfone 2 or Mi4i



Not going for Atom Based phones, Mi4i has only 16 Gigs + no external storage. my dad needs 64 gigs.


----------



## kaz (Jun 23, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Not going for Atom Based phones, Mi4i has only 16 Gigs + no external storage. my dad needs 64 gigs.



S4 @17k or S5 @23k is a good deal if you are not considering OPO.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 23, 2015)

kaz said:


> S4 @17k or S5 @23k is a good deal if you are not considering OPO.


Thanks.. please continue on topic.


----------



## sandynator (Jun 23, 2015)

kaz said:


> Out of Stock
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I had logged into 2 devices & when I rechecked through 2nd device at 2.02pm it was OOS.


----------



## kaz (Jun 23, 2015)

sandynator said:


> I had logged into 2 devices & when I rechecked through 2nd device at 2.02pm it was OOS.



I wasn't even aware of the sale


----------



## veera_champ (Jun 23, 2015)

sandynator said:


> I had logged into 2 devices & when I rechecked through 2nd device at 2.02pm it was OOS.


I had logged into 4 devices ( Desktop, Lappy,Tab and Mobile ) with 4 different accounts and maintained a half an hour session but finally able to get only one 
They went out of stock in seconds


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 25, 2015)

Any MiPad user here on "The Digit Forum"??? Really important...


----------



## Gollum (Jun 25, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Any MiPad user here on "The Digit Forum"??? Really important...



Yea, even I want to know.
The tablet looks super powerful for the price and specs.
flipkart reviews say otherwise


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 25, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Yea, even I want to know.
> The tablet looks super powerful for the price and specs.
> flipkart reviews say otherwise



I mean, I am a Mi Pad user myself per se!!! 
Just wanted if there are any other users out there so that I could find out which ROM, tempered glass or case they are using... 
I heard that the capacitive touch buttons stop working if we put a tempered glass on... Would like to know more about this...


----------



## $hadow (Jun 25, 2015)

Picked redmi 2 yesterday for 6.3k


----------



## sandynator (Jun 26, 2015)

Received my mi 16000mah powerbank.

Poor packaging but prompt delivery. Got it under 48 hrs from booking.
The plastic protective sheet which comes over mi powerbank was removed earlier & full of dust stuck to it. It was just kept over it & fell off as soon as I opened the package. So I guess it was returned by someone.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello, anyone else using Mi Pad??? Knock knock... Anyone out there???


----------



## nav18 (Jun 29, 2015)

Where do I buy Redmi 1s Charger online? 
I just lost mine and the replacement one bought from local shop was really crap product.I searched mi store,flipkart and amazon but nothing came out. 

  Please help me out here,I will start a new thread if this one goes unnoticed.


----------



## amjath (Jun 29, 2015)

Did you try eBay? Search Google as eBay allphoneunlock which will provide you seller shop. Search for the same. The seller import genuine Chinese products especially xiaomi


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 29, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Hello, anyone else using Mi Pad??? Knock knock... Anyone out there???


Bump...


----------



## sandynator (Jun 29, 2015)

I had contacted nearest service centre to get adaptor for my powerbank & their quote was 800 rupees for adaptor only. I was asked to book it by paying now & wait for 20 days.

Better look out for adaptor which  has an output of DC5.0V == 2000mA


----------



## baiju (Jun 29, 2015)

nav18 said:


> Where do I buy Redmi 1s Charger online?
> I just lost mine and the replacement one bought from local shop was really crap product.I searched mi store,flipkart and amazon but nothing came out.
> 
> Please help me out here,I will start a new thread if this one goes unnoticed.



Look for Sony CP-AD2 charger, 2.1A and comes with usb cable. I'm using it with redmi and lenovo phones.

Sony CP-AD2 USB AC Adapter with 1.5m Cable (White): Buy Sony CP-AD2 USB AC Adapter with 1.5m Cable (White) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jun 30, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Bump...



I have


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 30, 2015)

prudhivisekhar said:


> I have


What ROM, case and screen guard/tempered glass are you using???


----------



## _prabhat (Jun 30, 2015)

2000/- off on Xiaomi Redmi Note 4G now priced 7,999/-


----------



## Limitless (Jul 1, 2015)

Is mi4 black available?


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jul 2, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> What ROM, case and screen guard/tempered glass are you using???



Not using any case. Just front and back screen guard bought from online..not any particular brand. As of roms, using stock. As kernel source is not yet released, so performance might be bad than the stock one, What about you?


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 2, 2015)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Not using any case. Just front and back screen guard bought from online..not any particular brand. As of roms, using stock. As kernel source is not yet released, so performance might be bad than the stock one, What about you?


Dual booting with CM11 and MIUI... Though I predominantly use CM11... Using a tempered glass and a flip cover (Apple smart cover type)...
I do wish they release the kernel source...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 6, 2015)

Redmi 1S got MIUI v6, got it today.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 6, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> Redmi 1S got MIUI v6, got it today.


Does it wipe all data if updating from v5?


----------



## _prabhat (Jul 7, 2015)

Redmi 2 price drop..... 1000/- off....... Now  5,999/-


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 7, 2015)

_prabhat said:


> Redmi 2 price drop..... 1000/- off....... Now  5,999/-


Damn... I bought it a couple of days ago at the inflated price... Its still not been delivered... Should I claim a refund from Amazon??? Do they help in such matters???


----------



## sandynator (Jul 7, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Damn... I bought it a couple of days ago at the inflated price... Its still not been delivered... Should I claim a refund from Amazon??? Do they help in such matters???


Cancel it upfront.
Incase it arrives do not accept it & call customer care mentioning it at same time.

No worries amazon service is better if its fulfilled by amazon.
I had returned a watch & got the amount credited back by the end of 2nd day after pick up.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 7, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Cancel it upfront.
> Incase it arrives do not accept it & call customer care mentioning it at same time.
> 
> No worries amazon service is better if its fulfilled by amazon.
> I had returned a watch & got the amount credited back by the end of 2nd day after pick up.


Let's see... Actually, it's for my sis and since she urgently needs a mobile, will have to consult her!!!


----------



## sandynator (Jul 7, 2015)

Nice 32 gb card could be fetched from 1k saved or quality screen guard & cover like nillkin.


----------



## kaz (Jul 7, 2015)

16000mah out of stock within secs


----------



## Limitless (Jul 7, 2015)

My friend just got mi4,I don't know much about miui updates is lollipop available or still kitkat?
and please suggest a good screen guard for mi4


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 8, 2015)

Updated from 45 to 56. Then updated from 56 to 6.6.1.0. Phone is stuck on bootscreen .

Trying to recover it.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 8, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Does it wipe all data if updating from v5?



No. A couple of settings get reset like privacy settings i.e. which all apps have been marked to ask pass before opening, nothing serious though.

Overall, it's a refreshing change, and it's much much smoother now.

Many required options are a welcome change for ex- call/sms pref for any particular SIM; earlier it asked every time you dialed a no.

Some things have been left out for ex the lock-screen earlier provided options to open messaging or dialer directly, which is now restricted to camera only. Plus, the app drawer had option to go to other toggles, now there are fixed 9 toggles, which can be just replaced with other toggles. But I normally require more than 9 which troubles me. 

Overall, it's a must update. But you have to first update to v56, then only it'll show MiUI v6.6 update.

- - - Updated - - -

One more thing, it unroots the phone, and I guess the older root method doesn't work for this.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 8, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> No. A couple of settings get reset like privacy settings i.e. which all apps have been marked to ask pass before opening, nothing serious though.
> 
> Overall, it's a refreshing change, and it's much much smoother now.
> 
> ...



Ok, so basically, no reason to switch from paranoid android to MIUI back.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 8, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> No. A couple of settings get reset like privacy settings i.e. which all apps have been marked to ask pass before opening, nothing serious though.
> 
> Overall, it's a refreshing change, and it's much much smoother now.
> 
> ...


its beta or final build of v6 ? 
initially it was beta build


----------



## Limitless (Jul 8, 2015)

Limitless said:


> My friend just got mi4,I don't know much about miui updates is lollipop available or still kitkat?
> and please suggest a good screen guard for mi4


Anyone help plz


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 8, 2015)

Limitless said:


> Anyone help plz



latest miuiv6 is based on android kitkat 4.4.4


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 8, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> One more thing, it unroots the phone, and I guess the older root method doesn't work for this.



I was finally able to install miui 6.6.1.0. 
You can root it by following [Device Team] Easiest way to root Redmi 1S with MIUI 6 Global ROM by MI-Recovery - Redmi 1S - Xiaomi MIUI Official Forum this method.
I did that.

My antutu score is only 16422. Can you please check yours?


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 8, 2015)

Anyone got a zip for Redmi 1S stock recovery? My phone is one TWRP, and so I cannot update to v56.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 9, 2015)

AndroidFan said:


> Anyone got a zip for Redmi 1S stock recovery? My phone is one TWRP, and so I cannot update to v56.


Did you check OTA? Try with Mi PcSuite. Afaik all of those files are in miui forum.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 9, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Ok, so basically, no reason to switch from paranoid android to MIUI back.



Well, if you compare it with MiUI v5, then no, there are many reasons to switch.

Counting:

- the overall UI seems a refreshing change.
- swapping between apps has become much smoother now.
- free RAM is also higher, only a bit though, may be 10% (at least in my case)
- every things seems to be smoother now
- a couple of features here and there are added for better UX

If you ask a reason not to switch to v6, then that'll be in only 1 case, when one doesn't like MiUI in the first case.



Zangetsu said:


> its beta or final build of v6 ?
> initially it was beta build



Should be final build. Makes no sense that a beta build will be pushed as OTA.



AndroidFan said:


> Anyone got a zip for Redmi 1S stock recovery? My phone is one TWRP, and so I cannot update to v56.



IIRC I had also flashed TWRP but my phone was still able to update through OTA. However, in mid of updates, my recovery got reverted to stock (I never realised till now)


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 9, 2015)

Guys on my friend's Redmi 1S he is unable to view the contacts name instead their numbers are being displayed.
Is there any fix for this problem?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 9, 2015)

The camera has improved a LOT after the v6 update (1S).

Taking DoF photos are a piece of cake now. Focusing has improved a lot.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## powerhoney (Jul 10, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> View attachment 15598


Are those the normal Mi IEMs??? Review please...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 10, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Are those the normal Mi IEMs??? Review please...


Those are stock Samsung IEMs. I posted them for showing camera quality of 1S.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 10, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> Those are stock Samsung IEMs. I posted them for showing camera quality of 1S.


Oh!!! He he!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 10, 2015)

OK
so, right now I am on MIUI 5 45 version 
I'll download v56 and install
then download MIUI 6 and install
my device is not rooted.


----------



## dan11 (Jul 10, 2015)

guys Currently I m in redmi 1s ver 45 . never rooted it but the problem is - it has stopped detecting  1st sim .

should I send it to mui care center or is there any other wayy  n
 does updating it to mui 6 will wipe off all the notes of mobile n app data ??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 10, 2015)

dan11 said:


> does updating it to mui 6 will wipe off all the notes of mobile n app data ??



No.

...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 10, 2015)

[MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION] : any serious bugs found ? 
a fellow user in MIUI forum said not to updated v6 now and wait for some time till the bugs are resolved.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 10, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION] : any serious bugs found ?
> a fellow user in MIUI forum said not to updated v6 now and wait for some time till the bugs are resolved.



I haven't found any till date, using redmi 2 as of now.


----------



## braindead (Jul 10, 2015)

Guys point me to some stores in Kolkata where i can buy flip cover  for Redmi 2. 
I am here only for a short time and there is no "one day delivery" for  the phone case at the popular online stores.
urgent. halp!


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 10, 2015)

After getting miui6, I am facing serious battery drainage.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 10, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION] : any serious bugs found ?
> a fellow user in MIUI forum said not to updated v6 now and wait for some time till the bugs are resolved.



I have till date faced 2 random reboots, nothing problematic though.

I'd say go ahead.


----------



## Minion (Jul 11, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> After getting miui6, I am facing serious battery drainage.



MIUI 6 is based on lollipop 5.0 which is a actually buggy and can cause battery drain.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 11, 2015)

Minion said:


> MIUI 6 is based on lollipop 5.0 which is a actually buggy and can cause battery drain.


Thats the reason why I not upgraded redmi1s & Asus ZenFone5


----------



## ankushv (Jul 11, 2015)

Miui 6 is not based no lollipop . Its based on kit kat . AFAIK no mi device has lollipop . 
I have redmi note 4g and redmi 1s . Both on miui 6 . No lollipop yet .


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 11, 2015)

ankushv said:


> Miui 6 is not based no lollipop . Its based on kit kat . AFAIK no mi device has lollipop .
> I have redmi note 4g and redmi 1s . Both on miui 6 . No lollipop yet .



I have two Mi4is, based on Lollipop. They are full of lag. MIUI su*ks. It is sh*t.


----------



## ankushv (Jul 11, 2015)

Both my miui 6 phones are kitkat . They seem to be fine . I'm no gamer . 
BTW I did not know miui 6 was in lollipop also . My bad .


----------



## veera_champ (Jul 13, 2015)

Does anyone facing whatsapp connecting problem after updating to miui6 
I am facing connection error on mible data but working perfectly in WIFI mode


----------



## baiju (Jul 13, 2015)

veera_champ said:


> Does anyone facing whatsapp connecting problem after updating to miui6
> I am facing connection error on mible data but working perfectly in WIFI mode



I had a tough time figuring out why whatsapp is not working while using mobile data in redmi 2. All other apps work with mobile data. Later I found  that it is due to wrong apn settings. If you are using bsnl sim, set apn as bsnlnet instead of bsnlgprs.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 14, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys on my friend's Redmi 1S he is unable to view the contacts name instead their numbers are being displayed.
> Is there any fix for this problem?



Guys anyone?


----------



## kaz (Jul 14, 2015)

Anyone who bought 16000mah powerbank please tell me how long it would take to deliver?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys anyone?



Ask him to fiddle with the settings of contacts app. I've flashed PA on dad's 1s so can't tell exactly where to look under.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 14, 2015)

kaz said:


> Anyone who bought 16000mah powerbank please tell me how long it would take to deliver?


I had booked it on Tuesday 2.01 pm from mi.com/in & got it on Thursday around 12 noon at my Mumbai address.


----------



## amjath (Jul 14, 2015)

kaz said:


> Anyone who bought 16000mah powerbank please tell me how long it would take to deliver?



From Ebay? or mi?

Mi took 24 hours to deliver to Chennai
Ebay seller allphoneunlock took 2 to 3 days to deliver to chennai


----------



## kaz (Jul 14, 2015)

sandynator said:


> I had booked it on Tuesday 2.01 pm from mi.com/in & got it on Thursday around 12 noon at my Mumbai address.


Thanks 



amjath said:


> From Ebay? or mi?
> 
> Mi took 24 hours to deliver to Chennai
> Ebay seller allphoneunlock took 2 to 3 days to deliver to chennai


Mi..There is sale today for the powerbank..Failed to get one last time 
Ebay seller has genuine one? Price difference?

If I'm able to book one today, will they deliver by tomorrow here @Bangalore? Because I'm leaving for my hometown day after tomorrow..


----------



## amjath (Jul 14, 2015)

kaz said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> Mi..There is sale today for the powerbank..Failed to get one last time
> ...



Delivery is subjective


----------



## priti9898 (Jul 14, 2015)

I saw MI power bank low price from Moskart.


----------



## veera_champ (Jul 14, 2015)

baiju said:


> I had a tough time figuring out why whatsapp is not working while using mobile data in redmi 2. All other apps work with mobile data. Later I found  that it is due to wrong apn settings. If you are using bsnl sim, set apn as bsnlnet instead of bsnlgprs.



its worked 
Thnx [MENTION=17478]baiju[/MENTION]


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 15, 2015)

Finally updated to miui 6 on Redmi 1s manually after downloading rom and using twrp after clearing data and cache on redmi 1s Now feels like i am in different world now device now seems completely new to me its awesome everything working well seems like device has become 40% faster for me than before camera dialer everything has improved no issues so far loving it


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 15, 2015)

pkkumarcool said:


> Finally updated to miui 6 on Redmi 1s manually after downloading rom and using twrp after clearing data and cache on redmi 1s Now feels like i am in different world now device now seems completely new to me its awesome everything working well seems like device has become 40% faster for me than before camera dialer everything has improved no issues so far loving it



idk why u guys had problem in upgrading i just downloaded the rom from the site put it inside phone memory root, then when i checked for update via phone it automatically installed that update........


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 15, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> idk why u guys had problem in upgrading i just downloaded the rom from the site put it inside phone memory root, then when i checked for update via phone it automatically installed that update........



Did you rename the file to update.zip?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 15, 2015)

AndroidFan said:


> Did you rename the file to update.zip?



ya i did


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 16, 2015)

Anyone facing battery drain problem after installing miui6?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Anyone facing battery drain problem after installing miui6?



No I m on hold for MIUI 6


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 16, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Anyone facing battery drain problem after installing miui6?



on the contrary i have seen larger battery backup duration now..........


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 17, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> on the contrary i have seen larger battery backup duration now..........



Then what happened with me! It's draining in front of my eyes. You did complete data erase of internal memory?


----------



## $hadow (Jul 17, 2015)

Standby time has increased.


----------



## KayKashyap (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello guys,my MI3 screen cracked today,display is fine but touch is messed up,so i went to the MI official service center and they quoted 6.5K,and i feel its not worth shelling so much money.shall i go for a local one,purchase the screen & get it fixed in local shop? 
suggestions please.
TIA.


----------



## dan4u (Jul 21, 2015)

is there a dedicated thread for the Mi Pad? I tried searching but couldn't find one ...


----------



## Minion (Jul 22, 2015)

KayKashyap said:


> Hello guys,my MI3 screen cracked today,display is fine but touch is messed up,so i went to the MI official service center and they quoted 6.5K,and i feel its not worth shelling so much money.shall i go for a local one,purchase the screen & get it fixed in local shop?
> suggestions please.
> TIA.



Mi3 has SD 800 so it is worth to spend 6.5k My suggestion is to fix your phone in official Mi service centre. if spending 6.5k is too much for you. You can get redmi 2 for 6k but don't expect same performance as SD800.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 22, 2015)

*Mi4i 32GB registration will be available from today 2pm  
Sale date 28th july @ 14999

New Mi In-ear Headphones Launch Sale on 23rd july @999

Mi Headphones Launch Sale on 23rd July 2015 @ 5499*

Free case with phone purchase & few more offers may be....

Check Mi India site

Mi India is one!


----------



## dissel (Jul 22, 2015)

^^^
Mi4i 32 GB Registration will be open Today - Not sale...Launch Sale will be 28th July.

Today only Mi Piston 3 will be available.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 22, 2015)

Ya sorry my bad...
I had seen that but forgot to edit my post.


----------



## dissel (Jul 22, 2015)

dissel said:


> ^^^
> Mi4i 32 GB Registration will be open Today - Not sale...Launch Sale will be 28th July.
> 
> Today only Mi Piston 3 will be available.



I like to rectify myself too

Today 22th is nothing - Piston 3 will be on sale Tomorrow - Today is just registration for 32 Mi4i.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 22, 2015)

Since morning they made few change on website. I'm sure earlier it was mentioned Mi earphones sale from today.

BTW anyone played the game & won??


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2015)

I won the Power Bank 5000mAh Fcode
now how much discount will be given ?

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> I won the Power Bank 5000mAh Fcode
> now how much discount will be given ?


OK..so no discount only the product is available any time to buy till the code expires


----------



## RCuber (Jul 22, 2015)

Did you know Xiaomi released mouse pads? 
?Mi Mousepad?Xiaomi India Mouse Pad details
?Mi Metal Mousepad?Xiaomi India Mouse Pad details


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 22, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Did you know Xiaomi released mouse pads?
> ?Mi Mousepad?Xiaomi India Mouse Pad details
> ?Mi Metal Mousepad?Xiaomi India Mouse Pad details



Yeah. @InfyProg bought one for Rs 269.

It's huge in size, 40 cm * 80 cm.


----------



## InfyProg (Jul 22, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Yeah. @InfyProg bought one for Rs 269.
> 
> It's huge in size, 40 cm * 80 cm.


I bought two ✌


----------



## Innocent Lies (Aug 2, 2015)

Can you use the metal mouspad as a heatsink as well? Have an x230 and wireless mouse I want to use on the large metal mousepad. Is that doable?


----------



## KayKashyap (Aug 3, 2015)

which would be a better upgrade mi4i(32gb) or mi4(16GB)???

i currently own a MI3,i am confused between these two & also afraid of the price drops !!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 3, 2015)

KayKashyap said:


> which would be a better upgrade mi4i(32gb) or mi4(16GB)???
> 
> i currently own a MI3,i am confused between these two & also afraid of the price drops !!



None. Mi 4i is a downgrade. Better wait for a year or so.


----------



## KayKashyap (Aug 3, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> None. Mi 4i is a downgrade. Better wait for a year or so.



but i wanted to Upgrade now,how about OPO? it might get price cut in coming weeks.


----------



## amjath (Aug 3, 2015)

KayKashyap said:


> but i wanted to Upgrade now,how about OPO? it might get price cut in coming weeks.


Why so hurry, opo and op2 don't go for it wait. What is your budget?


----------



## KayKashyap (Aug 3, 2015)

amjath said:


> Why so hurry, opo and op2 don't go for it wait. What is your budget?



my mi3 screen cracked,i have replaced it with a local one & giving it to my brother. 15K max.


----------



## Stormbringer (Aug 3, 2015)

You will run out of space on a 16gb Mi4.Extend your budget and get 64 gb version .If you are fine carrying a OTG pendrive get the 16gb Mi4.Also do remember Mi4 is a single sim 3g phone.No 4g.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 4, 2015)

*MIUI 7 *

*tech.firstpost.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/143742td7l4z8m7p3od80w.jpg.thumb_.jpg

Xiaomi confirms MIUI 7 launch on 13 August in China â€“ Tech2


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2015)

One of the best UI.


----------



## dan11 (Aug 5, 2015)

guys need to send xiaomi redmi 1s to service center  for sim connectivity problems.

any suggestions to how to back up mobile . esp apps n notes . it currently works on mui 5 ver 45.....


----------



## KayKashyap (Aug 6, 2015)

you can use back up from mobile or the mi suite..


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2015)

Guys how is Xiaomi powerbank ? is it better than other powerbanks such as from OPO ?

I am thinking to buy *Mi Power Bank 16000mAh *


----------



## amjath (Aug 6, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys how is Xiaomi powerbank ? is it better than other powerbanks such as from OPO ?
> 
> I am thinking to buy *Mi Power Bank 16000mAh *



get it eyes closed.


I bought 3 16000 mah so far for my friends and colleagues.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 6, 2015)

My short experience is good. Hardly full charged 2-3 times. Retention of power is good.

It takes longer time to  charge competely. In my case around 13-14 hours


----------



## RCuber (Aug 6, 2015)

sandynator said:


> My short experience is good. Hardly full charged 2-3 times. Retention of power is good.
> 
> It takes longer time to  charge competely. In my case around 13-14 hours



with 2 amp charger?


----------



## amjath (Aug 6, 2015)

sandynator said:


> My short experience is good. Hardly full charged 2-3 times. Retention of power is good.
> 
> It takes longer time to  charge competely. In my case around 13-14 hours



What Amp of charger r u using to charge the power banks


----------



## sandynator (Aug 6, 2015)

My Google Nexus 7 2012 charger which is 2 amps.

Btw charged only thrice from complete zero. It was my last observation. Will check again.


----------



## kaz (Aug 6, 2015)

amjath said:


> I bought 3 16000 mah so far for my friends and colleagues.



Buy one for me please..I failed twice


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2015)

amjath said:


> get it eyes closed.
> 
> I bought 3 16000 mah so far for my friends and colleagues.


Hmm...how long it is taking to charge up ?
are u using it for yourself ?



kaz said:


> Buy one for me please..I failed twice


Failed?? Flash sale for power banks also ?


----------



## amjath (Aug 6, 2015)

kaz said:


> Buy one for me please..I failed twice


I bought from eBay seller before mi brought it to India


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2015)

^^how much?

its MRP is 1399 
and shopclues is selling at 999
Xiaomi 16000mAh Silver Power Bank World Power bank - MI POWER BANK


----------



## sandynator (Aug 6, 2015)

Avoid shop clues...
Grt it from genuine ebay seller else Better keep track on mi.com


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 6, 2015)

^agree, Mi website is superb, their delivery date is lightning fast


----------



## sandynator (Aug 6, 2015)

& it goes OOS too very lightening fast.


----------



## amjath (Aug 6, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Hmm...how long it is taking to charge up ?
> are u using it for yourself ?
> 
> 
> Failed?? Flash sale for power banks also ?



I'm not using, One of my colleague uses it but he dont have a cycle of charges. He just plugs in and out when needed.

My 10400 mah with 2A charger takes ~5 hours so calculate accordingly.

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> ^^how much?
> 
> its MRP is 1399
> and shopclues is selling at 999
> Xiaomi 16000mAh Silver Power Bank World Power bank - MI POWER BANK



Get from Mi store or ebay seller allphoneunlock

- - - Updated - - -



sandynator said:


> My Google Nexus 7 2012 charger which is 2 amps.
> 
> Btw charged only thrice from complete zero. It was my last observation. Will check again.



As mentioned above my 10400 mah takes ~5hrs with OPO 2A charger


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2015)

OK then will buy it when I have a pocket


----------



## KayKashyap (Aug 6, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> ^agree, Mi website is superb, their delivery date is lightning fast




i had booked MI4i 32gB even after 3 days,i just one message - DC TO SHIP,later i cancelled it...


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 7, 2015)

KayKashyap said:


> i had booked MI4i 32gB even after 3 days,i just one message - DC TO SHIP,later i cancelled it...



I have had a bad experience with Mi4i. Good hardware burdened by buggy software. MIUI is crap, total garbage. Everything is slow, especially in the Lollipop builds. And no decent custom ROM support on XDA.

Nothing can beat stock android. I would recommend Moto G 3rd Gen, with 2 GB RAM.


----------



## KayKashyap (Aug 7, 2015)

AndroidFan said:


> I have had a bad experience with Mi4i. Good hardware burdened by buggy software. MIUI is crap, total garbage. Everything is slow, especially in the Lollipop builds. And no decent custom ROM support on XDA.
> 
> Nothing can beat stock android. I would recommend Moto G 3rd Gen, with 2 GB RAM.



ikr,thats why i cancelled it,no moto is not my cup of tea!!


----------



## dan11 (Aug 7, 2015)

I backuped it from mobile but where will it be stored??? any other reliable softwares????/

- - - Updated - - -



KayKashyap said:


> you can use back up from mobile or the mi suite..



yeah but where is backup file from mobile located??


----------



## KayKashyap (Aug 8, 2015)

dan11 said:


> I backuped it from mobile but where will it be stored??? any other reliable softwares????/
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...




IT WILL be in MIUI folder. bakcup with date.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Aug 8, 2015)

www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets/193068-uneven-backlighting-redmi-2-a.html

Anyone?


----------



## evil_maverick (Aug 8, 2015)

AndroidFan said:


> I have had a bad experience with Mi4i. Good hardware burdened by buggy software. MIUI is crap, total garbage. Everything is slow, especially in the Lollipop builds. And no decent custom ROM support on XDA.
> 
> Nothing can beat stock android. I would recommend Moto G 3rd Gen, with 2 GB RAM.


Been using a MI Note pro for some time now....and i dont think MIUI is crap....i am on developer rom since day one and things are lightning fast.....didnt notice any such probs...its pre-rooted (coz its a developer rom) and installed TWRP...its a breeeeze...


----------



## kaz (Aug 11, 2015)

Bought one 16000mAh powerbank.. [STRIKE]One more in cart.. Anyone wants through COD can PM me his address.[/STRIKE]


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2015)

kaz said:


> Bought one 16000mAh powerbank.. [STRIKE]One more in cart.. Anyone wants through COD can PM me his address.[/STRIKE]



Flash Sale I guess


----------



## kaz (Aug 11, 2015)

Yup..This was my 4th attempt..One more in my cart, but can't change the address as I went up to the payment page and now address can't be changed  Crap site


----------



## H2O (Aug 11, 2015)

Any idea when Redmi Note 2 will be released?

I am eagerly waiting for it!


----------



## subhayu (Aug 11, 2015)

I am from kolkata. My redmi 2 of 6 months suddenly developed a reciever problem as no sound coming out. I opted for pick n drop repair fecility through xiaomi call center. Accordinly last monday (03.08.15) a guy from the service center came a took the phone. Their pick up station was located at gariahat as told to me. But since then they have not contacted me. When i call back they said the audio module has been ordered and so when it arrives it will be repaird . Then i contacted call center yesterday and surpisingly they have no knowledge about this and advised me get in touch to the service personal.!!!!!!!!!!. So how long this will take god knows !!!!!, do some of u have the same type of experience ? Pl. Let me know...


----------



## setanjan123 (Aug 12, 2015)

subhayu said:


> I am from kolkata. My redmi 2 of 6 months suddenly developed a reciever problem as no sound coming out. I opted for pick n drop repair fecility through xiaomi call center. Accordinly last monday (03.08.15) a guy from the service center came a took the phone. Their pick up station was located at gariahat as told to me. But since then they have not contacted me. When i call back they said the audio module has been ordered and so when it arrives it will be repaird . Then i contacted call center yesterday and surpisingly they have no knowledge about this and advised me get in touch to the service personal.!!!!!!!!!!. So how long this will take god knows !!!!!, do some of u have the same type of experience ? Pl. Let me know...


Redmi 2 of 6 months?? Wut. Didn't redmi 2 just get launched?? Sure you aren't talking about 1s?? And xiaomi after sales service is pathetic from what I have heard. Good luck


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2015)

Ordered Xiaomi 16000 powerbank from mi.com 
@1389


----------



## subhayu (Aug 12, 2015)

no i am talking about redm 2 of 1 gb RAM , which i bought from flipkart in first flash sale back in february


----------



## kaz (Aug 12, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Ordered Xiaomi 16000 powerbank from mi.com
> @1389



Today? 1389? I bought yesterday @1399..Rs 10 loss 
And it was delivered within 24hrs


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2015)

kaz said:


> Today? 1389? I bought yesterday @1399..Rs 10 loss
> And it was delivered within 24hrs



Yes..today I had the Rs10 coupon code from Xiaomi
and also the F-Code for powerbank 


just got the SMS that it has been shipped via Delhivery (Bangalore)...so fast


----------



## KayKashyap (Aug 12, 2015)

anybody attending the Delhi event???


----------



## kaz (Aug 12, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Yes..today I had the Rs10 coupon code from Xiaomi
> and also the F-Code for powerbank
> 
> 
> just got the SMS that it has been shipped via Delhivery (Bangalore)...so fast



cool..


----------



## $hadow (Aug 12, 2015)

I am looking to get one of those powerbank for a while but always OOS.


----------



## skeletor13th (Aug 12, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Ordered Xiaomi 16000 powerbank from mi.com
> @1389



out of stock! 

DAMMIT !

WAT DO?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I am looking to get one of those powerbank for a while but always OOS.





skeletor13th said:


> out of stock!
> 
> DAMMIT !
> 
> WAT DO?



Chill  

Just go to and play the Mi Game and get a chance to win F-Coded,Coupon Code and Mi Phones.

Open and Win!

that's what I did from the last 2 weeks and finally got the powerbank.
The F-Code generally has a time limit of 7days and I had the 5000mAh power bank F-Code too, but it got expired.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 14, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Chill
> 
> Just go to and play the Mi Game and get a chance to win F-Coded,Coupon Code and Mi Phones.
> 
> ...



The problem is that I have one 100 rupee coupon and three 20 rs coupons but for using them I should have the item in my cart.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 19, 2015)

*Xiaomi launches MIUI 7*

Xiaomi launches MIUI 7: Find out what's new â€“ Tech2

*tech.firstpost.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/miui7_devices.jpg


----------



## setanjan123 (Aug 19, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> *Xiaomi launches MIUI 7*
> 
> Xiaomi launches MIUI 7: Find out what's new â€“ Tech2
> 
> *tech.firstpost.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/miui7_devices.jpg



Yes Yes Been waiting for an official lollipop ROM for a long time . Still running JB . Been too lazy to try out Custom ROMs


----------



## tkin (Aug 19, 2015)

setanjan123 said:


> Yes Yes Been waiting for an official* lollipop ROM* for a long time . Still running JB . Been too lazy to try out Custom ROMs


Not for all: (Check here) Which Device Get MIUI 7 Kitkat or Lollipop - MIUI General - Xiaomi MIUI Official Forum


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 19, 2015)

No love for MiPad!!!


----------



## setanjan123 (Aug 20, 2015)

tkin said:


> Not for all: (Check here) Which Device Get MIUI 7 Kitkat or Lollipop - MIUI General - Xiaomi MIUI Official Forum


Darn. Still it's something lol. Gonna get a custom ROM one of these days though. Just too lazy to back up all my apps although all it would take is a click


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 20, 2015)

Hah...at least I can install it on my Redmi 1S


----------



## $hadow (Aug 21, 2015)

Not to bad. You won't feel a lot of difference in the UI. Plus I always found kitkat to be far more stable than lollipop


----------



## potatoboy (Aug 21, 2015)

Greetings! 

This is a small question and I'm not sure if it belongs here, so please bear with me! 

I was thinking of selling off my current phone and go for a Redmi 2. Current phone - A Micromax Unite 2 that does not have space for more than 3 apps after updating it to Android Lollipop(All apps and updates are installed onto some 850mb internal memory and not the 8GB phone memory). Is the switch worth it? Does the Redmi 2 have the same storage problem?


----------



## fluster84 (Aug 22, 2015)

potatoboy said:


> Greetings!
> 
> This is a small question and I'm not sure if it belongs here, so please bear with me!
> 
> I was thinking of selling off my current phone and go for a Redmi 2. Current phone - A Micromax Unite 2 that does not have space for more than 3 apps after updating it to Android Lollipop(All apps and updates are installed onto some 850mb internal memory and not the 8GB phone memory). Is the switch worth it? Does the Redmi 2 have the same storage problem?



Imo it is worth the switch. The Redmi 2 is available in 8GB/16GB internal storage + expandable with SDcard. That much internal memory should be enough for apps plus a few games. In any case, if needed you can always use the app called Link2SD to move app data to your external sdcard. I have used the Redmi 1S before and did not face any storage problems. The Redmi 2 (especially the 2GB RAM version) is an awesome phone for the price so go for it without hesitation.

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> *Xiaomi launches MIUI 7*
> 
> Xiaomi launches MIUI 7: Find out what's new â€“ Tech2



Too bad only MIUI7 KK is available for my Mi4 and Redmi 1S. I wanted to see if MIUI on Lollipop would make much difference.


----------



## potatoboy (Aug 23, 2015)

fluster84 said:


> Imo it is worth the switch. The Redmi 2 is available in 8GB/16GB internal storage + expandable with SDcard. That much internal memory should be enough for apps plus a few games. In any case, if needed you can always use the app called Link2SD to move app data to your external sdcard. I have used the Redmi 1S before and did not face any storage problems. The Redmi 2 (especially the 2GB RAM version) is an awesome phone for the price so go for it without hesitation.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...




I see. But I'm also kind of interested in the Moto E, mainly because I have a feeling it'll last much longer than either the Redmi or my current phone(by long I mean at least 2-3 years!) for now I'll sit still and try to steal...erm.. earn some more money so that I can increase budget


----------



## saifi2649 (Aug 23, 2015)

Any idea guys when Redmi 2 Prime is going to available again on Flipkart? i am waiting from last 6 days to get it from flipkart only because i have some egv to pay


----------



## $hadow (Aug 24, 2015)

saifi2649 said:


> Any idea guys when Redmi 2 Prime is going to available again on Flipkart? i am waiting from last 6 days to get it from flipkart only because i have some egv to pay



keep an eye on both fk and mi website.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 24, 2015)

No xiomi..
Their build quality sucks big time..

Not one but three of my friends screen got cracked.. Just by mere pressure in Mumbai locals


----------



## Gollum (Aug 24, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> No xiomi..
> Their build quality sucks big time..
> 
> Not one but three of my friends screen got cracked.. Just by mere pressure in Mumbai locals


Really?
Its a gorilla glass right? It must have been a pretty high bone crunching pressure to crack the screen.

I personally find their physical build quality to be good.


----------



## KayKashyap (Aug 25, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> No xiomi..
> Their build quality sucks big time..
> 
> Not one but three of my friends screen got cracked.. Just by mere pressure in Mumbai locals



even  the GOOGLE NEXUS 5 screen cracks with the same pressure.
Gorilla glass is scratch resistant but not Crack resistant.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 25, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Really?
> Its a gorilla glass right? It must have been a pretty high bone crunching pressure to crack the screen.
> 
> I personally find their physical build quality to be good.



I am using redmi 2 without a case or a screen guard for more than 2 months now and I am yet to see a single scratch in the phone.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 19, 2015)

Guys, do u have IMEI printed on Xiaomi phones invoice copy ?

I ordered Redmi 2 prime and went to service center due to heating issue..but the Service center is not entertaining saying that IMEI is not printed on invoice.

I tried calling to Mi India helpling number but its not dialing in


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 19, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys, do u have IMEI printed on Xiaomi phones invoice copy ?
> 
> I ordered Redmi 2 prime and went to service center due to heating issue..but the Service center is not entertaining saying that IMEI is not printed on invoice.
> 
> I tried calling to Mi India helpling number but its not dialing in



If you have the box, take it along with you. Meanwhile, shoot an email to Xiaomi India CC.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If you have the box, take it along with you. Meanwhile, shoot an email to Xiaomi India CC.



I bought from Mi India website and seller is Rocket Commerce LLP.

I have sent an email...lets c.


----------



## kevz22 (Sep 19, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> No xiomi..
> Their build quality sucks big time..
> 
> Not one but three of my friends screen got cracked.. Just by mere pressure in Mumbai locals



After exactly 6 major drops and more than a dozen minor ones, my Mi3 is still going strong WITHOUT any screen guard or case. Shouldn't be generalized.


----------



## ankushv (Sep 19, 2015)

My wife using redmi 1s since last October . She is not one to handle phones with care . It's still going strong , also the camera is awesome . 
My redmi note 4g too gives me no problems at all .


----------



## $hadow (Sep 20, 2015)

I drop my redmi 2 like once in every 15 days.


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 20, 2015)

My friend was a fool then...

Anyway any body excited for mi4c...
Tomorrow is the launch...
Maybe 32gb grey one would take a month or two to be available in India


----------



## $hadow (Sep 21, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> My friend was a fool then...
> 
> Anyway any body excited for mi4c...
> Tomorrow is the launch...
> Maybe 32gb grey one would take a month or two to be available in India



I am looking for mi5. They are just milking the cow now with all these variants.


----------



## tkin (Sep 21, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I am looking for mi5. They are just milking the cow now with all these variants.


If only Mi shipped stock android. Its time all manufacturers teamed up. No more skinning android, they can provide features via standalone apps. Unified operating system, easier to manage. They can cut significant costs by going this route.

Android L with material design is already very matured, the ui is fast, fluid, and filled with uber cool animations. It does not need third party skin. Companies can provide launchers and lock screens. And android will benefit by being consistent across all devices. They will cut significant costs and turn their company around.


----------



## Shal (Sep 22, 2015)

Amazon.in is having a I love Mi discount sale - Rs 1000 off on Mi 4, Mi 4i and Mi Pad. Sadly, no discount on Redmi 2 and Redmi 2 Prime. 
I ordered Redmi 2 Prime with COD. I wish to gift my mother a smartphone and still confused between Redmi 2 Prime and Yu Yunique....it will be her first phone. I am using Redmi 1S and thought she will like it, especially the normal SIM type in it but since it's discontinued favouring Redmi 2 Prime, however Yu Yunique is more pocket-friendly in terms of price. It will be her first smart phone. Any suggestions guys?

- - - Updated - - -

Fixed my mind on Prime, may be will have another chance to play with Yunique if I am able to gift it to some other family member!


----------



## maheshn (Sep 23, 2015)

Why is Xiaomi not releasing all of the colour variants of their phones in India?

For a *very* long time, only black/white versions of any model were available unless imported through unofficial channels. Now the Mi4i 2 additional colours only are made available. The Redmi 2 is available in Light Green, Pink and Yellow outside of India but not here... methinks the marketing people here are too biased towards "You can get any colour you want as long as it's black or white" (or grey).

This attitude prevails towards a lot of other things including but not limited to computer accessories, components etc. 

Hope they change this situation soon.


----------



## Akira (Sep 23, 2015)

I've ordered the Mi4i 32GB grey variant from Flipkart. However, while researching more about the phone, I've come across many complaints regarding the phone's extreme heating and rather low battery life. Not to mention, the new OTA updates did not help.

So, should I cancel my order or wait and see?


----------



## ankushv (Sep 23, 2015)

Mi 4c is released in China yesterday  . Maybe worth the wait .


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 23, 2015)

Akira said:


> I've ordered the Mi4i 32GB grey variant from Flipkart. However, while researching more about the phone, I've come across many complaints regarding the phone's extreme heating and rather low battery life. Not to mention, the new OTA updates did not help.
> 
> So, should I cancel my order or wait and see?



If you plan to game then cancel it.My dad has the 16gb version and games stutter while playing due to throttling in order to keep the temp down.Battery is good.Cam is really good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 23, 2015)

Xiaomi service center guy says if phone temp is <=50 degrees than it is normal


----------



## AndroidFan (Sep 24, 2015)

Akira said:


> I've ordered the Mi4i 32GB grey variant from Flipkart. However, while researching more about the phone, I've come across many complaints regarding the phone's extreme heating and rather low battery life. Not to mention, the new OTA updates did not help.
> 
> So, should I cancel my order or wait and see?



I have been a huge proponent of Mi 4i from the beginning. I made my Dad, Uncle and Sister buy this phone... But I will tell you the truth. The chip Snapdragon 615 in the phone is a piece of garbage. Older generation chips are far better.

That is the reason why, even though this phone has excellent camera and an awesome screen, lack of processing power causes this phone to overheat and stutter. Maybe MIUI 7 will improve things when it launches in a few months, but right now, the experience of using MIUI 6 on this phone is subpar.

I would recommend not buying this phone. Buy the Mi 4 instead. Snapdragon 801 in that phone is a champ...


----------



## ankushv (Sep 24, 2015)

Can Indian 4g bands be activated on mi4 , as it supports 4g in international markets except India .
My bad ...
I guess even in the international market mi4 cannot do 4g , else it was a good buy .


----------



## Minion (Sep 24, 2015)

I don't think mi4 have 4G at all.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 24, 2015)

ankushv said:


> Can Indian 4g bands be activated on mi4 , as it supports 4g in international markets except India .
> My bad ...
> I guess even in the international market mi4 cannot do 4g , else it was a good buy .


Mi 4 lacks 4G here.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 28, 2015)

That's the only minus point of mi4


----------



## Renny (Oct 8, 2015)

Redmi Note 4G - Phone was working fine, after restarting it IMEI says invalid and baseband unknown. Need to take it for servicing.

I just need to take just the invoice to the service center right?


----------



## khalil1210 (Oct 13, 2015)

Is mi 4 a good phone to buy now ?

Other than not having 4g, expandable storage what else does mi 4 lack ?


----------



## tkin (Oct 13, 2015)

khalil1210 said:


> Is mi 4 a good phone to buy now ?
> 
> Other than not having 4g, expandable storage what else does mi 4 lack ?


That and a questionable OS. If you are going to flash custom roms then it won't be a problem. Also its an old phone.


----------



## khalil1210 (Oct 13, 2015)

tkin said:


> That and a questionable OS. If you are going to flash custom roms then it won't be a problem. Also its an old phone.



Thanks for the reply. 

Not interested in rooting and custom roms. I will just buy zenfone 2 laser

Any idea when Asus zenfone 2 laser (Rs 9,999) will come back in stock ?


----------



## Minion (Oct 14, 2015)

khalil1210 said:


> Is mi 4 a good phone to buy now ?
> 
> Other than not having 4g, expandable storage what else does mi 4 lack ?



Yep good phone if you ignore shortcoming you mentioned.It is better than Asus zenphone 2 laser with better camera,chipset,display and build quality.


----------



## ubergeek (Oct 15, 2015)

Bought redmi2 prime for 5849 for my dad


----------



## KayKashyap (Oct 15, 2015)

Well i have been using MI4 for quite some time now & have to say its a great phone!! as I don't require 4G couldn't get a better phone.
The Performance,Camera,Display is amazing!!! 
But Miui provides no updates,no lollipop yet,battery drains a bit faster.
Other than that,its a very great phone.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 17, 2015)

KayKashyap said:


> Well i have been using MI4 for quite some time now & have to say its a great phone!! as I don't require 4G couldn't get a better phone.
> The Performance,Camera,Display is amazing!!!
> But Miui provides no updates,no lollipop yet,battery drains a bit faster.
> Other than that,its a very great phone.


FYI, Xiaomi pushes weekly updates on Developer ROM. Although they do not contain much new features but bug fixes are present.


----------



## ankushv (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm using the developer rom on my redmi note 4g . It's better than miui 6 and very stable . But still no lolliop or a stable cm 12/12.1 with a working back camera .
Miui still has issues with auto killing of apps in the background to save Ram .


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 18, 2015)

Redmi 2 Prime arrived today. Will review it after a few days. 
Can anyone suggest good 4.4.4 ROMs to me? And also a working TWRP link?


----------



## Innocent Lies (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi was just reading specs on gsmarena for Mi4 and it said "
4G bands LTE band 38(2600), 39(1900), *40(2300)* - 4G model"

Doesn't Airtel use 2300 band for 4g in India? Why doesn't 4G work for mi4 in India then?

- - - Updated - - -

Also my Redmi 1s's screen broke any idea how much it costs (even a rough estimate is fine) to get a replacement from the official service center?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 26, 2015)

Xiaomi rolling out MiUi 7 update on Tuesday Oct 27 - Techradar India


----------



## bgeing (Oct 26, 2015)

Innocent Lies said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also my Redmi 1s's screen broke any idea how much it costs (even a rough estimate is fine) to get a replacement from the official service center?



In general it costs around 40% of the mob price, i.e., around 2 - 2.4k.  and also the cost varies depending on the condition of the damage.


----------



## amjath (Oct 26, 2015)

bgeing said:


> In general it costs around 40% of the mob price, i.e., around 2 - 2.4k.  and also the cost varies depending on the condition of the damage.



My Oneplus one broken screen was asked 11k to replace. The phone price was 22000 its 50%. Either DIY [import from aliexpress] or throw away or use broken screen if it still functions


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 27, 2015)

Got Miui 7 for Redmi 1s. Sadly it is still 4.4.4.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 27, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Got Miui 7 for Redmi 1s. Sadly it is still 4.4.4.




Even with approriate hardware, they are making small incremental software updates.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 27, 2015)

Is Mi4i a really good? I want to buy a new Android phone for my dad and want as least compromises as possible with under 10k budget.
So far the only con I have seen is absence of expandable memory card. And for this reason I am starting to prefer Moto G 2nd gen which is being sold at Rs 9k on Flipkart.

Really confused. Read of stuff in Mi4i seems pretty damn good, including the looks and display resolution which is fHD. Battery also seems too good in Mi4i with above 3000 mAh!

And is there stock Android ROM available for Mi4i?


----------



## ZTR (Oct 27, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Is Mi4i a really good? I want to buy a new Android phone for my dad and want as least compromises as possible with under 10k budget.
> So far the only con I have seen is absence of expandable memory card. And for this reason I am starting to prefer Moto G 2nd gen which is being sold at Rs 9k on Flipkart.
> 
> Really confused. Read of stuff in Mi4i seems pretty damn good, including the looks and display resolution which is fHD.
> ...


Apart from no sd card and perhaps miui there is no fault in Mi4i

And its definitely much better than Moto G2


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 27, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Is Mi4i a really good? I want to buy a new Android phone for my dad and want as least compromises as possible with under 10k budget.
> So far the only con I have seen is absence of expandable memory card. And for this reason I am starting to prefer Moto G 2nd gen which is being sold at Rs 9k on Flipkart.
> 
> Really confused. Read of stuff in Mi4i seems pretty damn good, including the looks and display resolution which is fHD. Battery also seems too good in Mi4i with above 3000 mAh!
> ...



Display is better than every 15k android phone


----------



## Vyom (Oct 27, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Apart from no sd card and perhaps miui there is no fault in Mi4i
> 
> And its definitely much better than Moto G2



Yes, if I keep a pen drive handy, and teach my dad to copy files on it using OTG, then I guess we can get by this limitation. But seriously what was Xiaomi thinking by keeping this ommision!



Nerevarine said:


> Display is better than every 15k android phone



Yes, display is 1080p and the PPI along with the battery is making me consider this phone, especially at 10k price on FK app.

Also, I went through XDA for Mi4i for a while. Turns there are many custom ROMs to play with on this phone. But I was interested in only Cyanogenmod. At this moment, there is one CM 12.1 based ROM for MiUi. (*Link*). And the omerjerk developer who is working hard to make a perfect Custom ROM have resulted in a good ROM, but still needs some polish. So maybe after a month or so, there should be a good ROM for this phone.

But, I don't want my dad to get used to MiUi much before I upgrade it. 

Well, looks like Mi4i is the only good choice when specs are considered.


----------



## Innocent Lies (Oct 28, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Display is better than every 15k android phone


Same with Camera.

Personally if your Dad is not already used to Android, I find MIUI is excellent for new smartphone users. It's heavier than Stock android for sure but MIUI's specs can easily handle it. The ease of use + feature set in MIUI I find is better than all other OS's, personally.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 28, 2015)

Innocent Lies said:


> Same with Camera.
> 
> Personally if your Dad is not already used to Android, I find MIUI is excellent for new smartphone users. It's heavier than Stock android for sure but MIUI's specs can easily handle it. The ease of use + feature set in MIUI I find is better than all other OS's, personally.



The lack of App drawer is a con for me. All your apps in one place, and only the apps which you want to access easily - on home screen, is what I prefer. Maybe I can install a third part launcher like Apex to overcome this.

Also, the settings menu is a mess. Acknowledged by a video review I saw (from iGyaan) that the options in Settings menu is very haphazard. And this is something perhaps even Apex launcher can't fix.


----------



## Innocent Lies (Oct 28, 2015)

Aren't you buying for your Dad? If so more important what your Dad prefers than you.

My Mum had a tougher time with Stock Android than MIUI, same with my sis but I prefer Stock over it. Depends upon the type of user.


----------



## gcbeldar (Oct 28, 2015)

Anyone facing Heating Issue with Mi4i ?
I am facing a lot.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 28, 2015)

Innocent Lies said:


> Aren't you buying for your Dad? If so more important what your Dad prefers than you.
> 
> My Mum had a tougher time with Stock Android than MIUI, same with my sis but I prefer Stock over it. Depends upon the type of user.



Yes, need one for my dad. My dad is a clean slate and a quick learner and hence can learn whatever is taught. You mean MIUI interface is easier than Stock? My comment on settings page says otherwise.



gcbeldar said:


> Anyone facing Heating Issue with Mi4i ?
> I am facing a lot.



Hope you have updated the OS. Check for updates from settings if you haven't. Mi4i had heating issues before the update. Now users report heating issue have gone down by a significant margin.


----------



## Innocent Lies (Oct 29, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Yes, need one for my dad. My dad is a clean slate and a quick learner and hence can learn whatever is taught. You mean MIUI interface is easier than Stock? My comment on settings page says otherwise.


Maybe you're right about the settings menu but I feel your average user barely ever goes in and fiddles with settings often enough for it to matter much.

But the confusion with Android is that multiple shortcuts of the same app appear and this confused people and they are not able to find some apps because they never made a shortcut for it etc. That's the one thing i like about Apple's UI (same in MIUI) Plus it's quite full featured: permissions manager, themes antivirus, space cleaner, battery profile manager block lists for calls and messages and several others.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 29, 2015)

^^ So you saying that UI of MIUI is better in terms of stock in terms of the accessibility of apps. Well, I haven't used it much so can't validate the claims.

Anyway, the Mi4i have now gone back to 13k on FK, so that means I am more inclined towards Lenovo K3 Note, since its specs rich, with only one con of that of looks. But looks are subjective anyway. Will let dad decide.


----------



## amjath (Oct 29, 2015)

Vyom said:


> ^^ So you saying that UI of MIUI is better in terms of stock in terms of the accessibility of apps. Well, I haven't used it much so can't validate the claims.
> 
> Anyway, the Mi4i have now gone back to 13k on FK, so that means I am more inclined towards Lenovo K3 Note, since its specs rich, with only one con of that of looks. But looks are subjective anyway. Will let dad decide.



Check snapdeal


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 29, 2015)

Vyom said:


> ^^ So you saying that UI of MIUI is better in terms of stock in terms of the accessibility of apps. Well, I haven't used it much so can't validate the claims.
> 
> Anyway, the Mi4i have now gone back to 13k on FK, so that means I am more inclined towards Lenovo K3 Note, since its specs rich, with only one con of that of looks. But looks are subjective anyway. Will let dad decide.



There is Diwali sale next week on MI Store.Wait for that. MI4I camera is really good.My dad is using it and he is pretty happy.He is not tech savvy yet he found it easy to use the phone. MIUI is easy to use IMO.


----------



## rachitrt23 (Oct 29, 2015)

Mi4i's camera and display are great. During normal usage it doesn't heat up that much ( two of my cousins use it and bought 3 for my friends). Just non expandable storage is a concern.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 29, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Got Miui 7 for Redmi 1s. Sadly it is still 4.4.4.



Why do they do this?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 29, 2015)

Stormbringer said:


> There is Diwali sale next week on MI Store.Wait for that. MI4I camera is really good.My dad is using it and he is pretty happy.He is not tech savvy yet he found it easy to use the phone. MIUI is easy to use IMO.



I will give the Xiaomi sale a chance to lure me into buying Mi4i. FK already had it for 10k. If they want to lure me, the price has to come even below 10k.
Let's see if this sale returns some fruitful devices.

Btw, I can't seem to find where the sale would occur. On their official India website or on Flipkart?


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 29, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I will give the Xiaomi sale a chance to lure me into buying Mi4i. FK already had it for 10k. If they want to lure me, the price has to come even below 10k.
> Let's see if this sale returns some fruitful devices.
> 
> Btw, I can't seem to find where the sale would occur. On their official India website or on Flipkart?



Their official India website.They have Mi Store app too.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 29, 2015)

Installed the Mi App. Played the draw pattern game through which you can play to win prizes. The patterns are not always easy. Anyway, got a Rs10 discount voucher on Xiaomi accessories. Tried playing after logging through more numbers. No donut.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 29, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Installed the Mi App. Played the draw pattern game through which you can play to win prizes. The patterns are not always easy. Anyway, got a Rs10 discount voucher on Xiaomi accessories. Tried playing after logging through more numbers. No donut.



I got nothing


----------



## Vyom (Oct 30, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> I got nothing



Well, you do get a chance to try again 5 times till 4th of November. So that's 30 more chances. Plus you can create more MI accounts using different numbers, even if they are not Androids.
Also registered for Rs 1 sale. I will try hard to get myself a Rs 1 phone this time.


----------



## KayKashyap (Oct 30, 2015)

i played once,got 2 10rs coupons


----------



## Vyom (Nov 3, 2015)

Someone please answer this question. I am wondering too.



savvy said:


> I am seeing a lot of reviews saying redmi 2 prime's poor call quality.. Anyone own redmi 2 prime here ?



- - - Updated - - -

So I tried to get something for Rs 1 today in Mi sale.
As soon as the button got activated I pressed it on my phone. It went from "waiting in queue" to "Out of stock" pretty fast. No do nut.
Anyone else got something?


----------



## Stormbringer (Nov 3, 2015)

Vyom said:


> So I tried to get something for Rs 1 today in Mi sale.
> As soon as the button got activated I pressed it on my phone. It went from "waiting in queue" to "Out of stock" pretty fast. No do nut.
> Anyone else got something?



Ditto here.Feels like a scam to me.


----------



## Innocent Lies (Nov 4, 2015)

Where do you play the game? I'm not even getting it.

Anyways can someone please order black in ear headphones for 299/- for me. I want to buy them but not sure if I'm registered for it or what to do exactly?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 4, 2015)

Innocent Lies said:


> Where do you play the game? I'm not even getting it.
> 
> Anyways can someone please order black in ear headphones for 299/- for me. I want to buy them but not sure if I'm registered for it or what to do exactly?



Play game at mi site. You don't need to register to buy stuff. You need to register only for Rs 1 sale, which is stupid anyway.
Celebrate Diwali with Mi!


----------



## KayKashyap (Nov 5, 2015)

well they are clearing their old stock/returned pieces and whatever that's left in the storehouse.   

and i guess 100 pieces every sale ?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 5, 2015)

Eff Xiaomi. Seriously. Worst sale. And not just because I couldn't get anything for Rs 1.


----------



## androidfreak (Nov 5, 2015)

Their sales are down by 46% already (Read somewhere). They should stop the stupidity called flash sales or they'll disappear pretty soon.


----------



## Innocent Lies (Nov 6, 2015)

It's quite absurd. I'd like to put in an order even if they have a waiting list then that would be fine. They just straight out don't let you buy except for 10AM in the mornings when most working people have meetings or most have classes.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 6, 2015)

Innocent Lies said:


> It's quite absurd. I'd like to put in an order even if they have a waiting list then that would be fine. They just straight out don't let you buy except for 10AM in the mornings when most working people have meetings or most have classes.



Exactly. Just one of the reasons.
1. 10 am flash sale
2. Rs 1 flash sale, where no matter how fast you press the button.. it never works
3. Out of stock items, which are not even on flash sale.. seriously.. I wanted to buy the 10k mAH powerbank for so long now. Why list it on site in the first place?
4. The Rs 10 and Rs 20 coupons that I collected while playing their dumb "light diyas" game.. I can't merge the coupons..
5. Prices of products more than what we get on FK sale (Mi4i ws 9999 on FK on sale, while on Xiaomi sale it was 10,999.)
6. Limited phones. Many good phones are not even on the sale. It was just a clearance sale. And pathetic one at that.

SUCKS Xiaomi. Sucks.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 6, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Exactly. Just one of the reasons.
> 1. 10 am flash sale
> 2. Rs 1 flash sale, where no matter how fast you press the button.. it never works
> 3. Out of stock items, which are not even on flash sale.. seriously.. I wanted to buy the 10k mAH powerbank for so long now. Why list it on site in the first place?
> ...


+1 Billion...

Even FK big Billion day is better than this


----------



## amjath (Nov 6, 2015)

> iaomi recently lost its position as China's No. 1 smartphone brand to rival Huawei. A similar story is now being seen in India for Xiaomi, whose sales decreased by 46% in the July-September quarter.
> According to data by Counterpoint Research, Xiaomi lost the market share primarily due in the low-cost segment due to competition by the likes Lenovo and Micromax's brand YU. This is the first decline in sales for the company since it entered India a little over a year ago, says the research firm. The Chinese startup did not figure in the top 5 smartphone vendors in the country.



They lost its place in India and also in China to Huawei

Xiaomi sales in India down 46% in Q3: Counterpoint Research - Times of India

Huawei Overtakes Xiaomi To Top China’s Smartphone Market For First Time: Report | TechCrunch

They want to do some publicity. Yu is planning to launch a premium flagship at very low price. Xiaomi sees no place in India


----------



## Minion (Nov 6, 2015)

Xiaomi sees India as dumping ground  they are not releasing some good phones/tabs in India like Mi4c they should change attitude and consider India as huge market rather than dumping ground.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 6, 2015)

How is the general service experience for Xiaomi?


----------



## tkin (Nov 7, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> How is the general service experience for Xiaomi?


For most of my friends it's been around 3-4 weeks, one/two cases was over 1 month. The Redmi series was the biggest culprit, Mi4 has relatively better build quality.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 7, 2015)

tkin said:


> For most of my friends it's been around 3-4 weeks, one/two cases was over 1 month. The Redmi series was the biggest culprit, Mi4 has relatively better build quality.


I am not asking about build quality. Even greatly built devices can fail due to poor handling. 

How is the service? Is it like Micromax?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 7, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> How is the general service experience for Xiaomi?



[strike]They[/strike] Flipkart gave me a refund because their nearest service centre didn't service powerbanks.


----------



## v.Na5h (Nov 7, 2015)

Mi5 coming @ 25k on Dec 3..
Mi5 plus @ 27.5k


----------



## amjath (Nov 8, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Mi5 coming @ 25k on Dec 3..
> Mi5 plus @ 27.5k



source for your claim?


----------



## tkin (Nov 8, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Mi5 coming @ 25k on Dec 3..
> Mi5 plus @ 27.5k


With SD 820? If not I have no interest in Helios X20.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 8, 2015)

I would love to see the source of that. If it comes with SD 820 international launch will be a issue.


----------



## v.Na5h (Nov 9, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I would love to see the source of that. If it comes with SD 820 international launch will be a issue.


Why dude


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 9, 2015)

Meh, dont plan on getting a xiaomi anymore, when it comes to updates ,they are the worst !!!! 
may be ill look at letv if they release their phones here !


----------



## amjath (Nov 9, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> Meh, dont plan on getting a xiaomi anymore, when it comes to updates ,they are the worst !!!!
> may be ill look at letv if they release their phones here !



Mi4 has good dev support, If I buy Xiaomi I will install CM or other ROMS after unlocking bootloader


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 9, 2015)

amjath said:


> Mi4 has good dev support, If I buy Xiaomi I will install CM or other ROMS after unlocking bootloader


Yes the dev support is decent ,but the camera is still **** ,and unless someone ports miui camera app ,it will remain so 
The details are there in xda , I'm talking about mi3/mi4
Not to mention the sources were released after months of trolling by xiaomi 
They did make a promise of releasing sources with 3/6m ,I don't remember exactly ,
But I'm not sure whether they have kept their word 
The latest ,what they have said ,they will update the miui straight to M skipping lollipop 
God alone knows when


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 9, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> Yes the dev support is decent ,but the camera is still **** ,and unless someone ports miui camera app ,it will remain so
> The details are there in xda , I'm talking about mi3/mi4
> Not to mention the sources were released after months of trolling by xiaomi
> They did make a promise of releasing sources with 3/6m ,I don't remember exactly ,
> ...



They're still at kitkat for Miui V7 
If you don't care about updates but need good hardware for the price then only consider Xiaomi phones.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 9, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They're still at kitkat for Miui V7
> If you don't care about updates but need good hardware for the price then only consider Xiaomi phones.



WTF   MIUI V7 is still kitkat.

MIUI5 > MIUI6 > MIUI7 (three legacy versions and still Kitkat)
Xiaomi needs a break seriously


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 9, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> WTF   MIUI V7 is still kitkat.
> 
> MIUI5 > MIUI6 > MIUI7 (three legacy versions and still Kitkat)
> Xiaomi needs a break seriously



Ha-ha its not like that actually ,for the phones which have been released with KitKat ,the miui is KitKat based like for mi3/mi4 etc and for those which were released with lollipop miui 7 is based on that ,eg is mi4i 
Xiaomi did publish a road map for M update (which excludes mi3) 
Though sort of official  aosp  rom has been there for mi3/mi4 ( a xiaomi developer apparently releases the aosp versions ,with the sources he have )
And a M version of aosp has been released 
But AFAIK ,compared to other Chinese manufacturers ,their update speed is quite crap ,when it comes to stock roms 
Dev support is another matter


----------



## androidfreak (Nov 9, 2015)

MIUI was/is never about Android updates.


----------



## Minion (Nov 10, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> Ha-ha its not like that actually ,for the phones which have been released with KitKat ,the miui is KitKat based like for mi3/mi4 etc and for those which were released with lollipop miui 7 is based on that ,eg is mi4i
> Xiaomi did publish a road map for M update (which excludes mi3)
> Though sort of official  aosp  rom has been there for mi3/mi4 ( a xiaomi developer apparently releases the aosp versions ,with the sources he have )
> And a M version of aosp has been released
> ...



Actually they done great not jumping to lollipop lollipop is still buggy and google fixed most of the lollipop bugs in android M this is the reason why I think they are still building upon KitKat.


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2015)

Minion said:


> Actually they done great not jumping to lollipop lollipop is still buggy and google fixed most of the lollipop bugs in android M this is the reason why I think they are still building upon KitKat.


5 was buggy but most of the bugs were fixed in 5.1.1, so that's not an excuse to stick to kitkat.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 10, 2015)

tkin said:


> 5 was buggy but most of the bugs were fixed in 5.1.1, so that's not an excuse to stick to kitkat.


They don't care about OS. Most of their profit comes from selling accessories.

Also, its better to just use an AOSP rom on their phones from the start instead of MIUI.


----------



## Minion (Nov 11, 2015)

tkin said:


> 5 was buggy but most of the bugs were fixed in 5.1.1, so that's not an excuse to stick to kitkat.



Nope. Google still has not fixed mobile radio active bug in lollipop 5.1.1 which will drain phone battery very fast if you use 2G/3G.


----------



## Innocent Lies (Nov 16, 2015)

What's the point of the updates exactly? What I mean to ask is, what benefit do you get from the updates?

I'm genuinely asking as I've never felt it to have any major effect?


----------



## tkin (Nov 16, 2015)

Innocent Lies said:


> What's the point of the updates exactly? What I mean to ask is, what benefit do you get from the updates?
> 
> I'm genuinely asking as I've never felt it to have any major effect?


Well, I'm not sure which version are you on but 4.4 to 5.0 was a massive change visually, granted 5 to 6 will not have much visual upgrades but doze mode will help with battery backup. Same with 5.0 to 5.1, number of stability upgrades and speed improvements.


----------



## Innocent Lies (Nov 17, 2015)

Well visual upgrades matter 0% if you're using MIUI anyway. I guess other bug fixes & small improvements type matters though.


----------



## Minion (Nov 17, 2015)

^You can use SD card as internel memory in Android 6.0 which helps a lot if you play lots of games as it basically increases internal memory.


----------



## BakBob (Nov 18, 2015)

Minion said:


> ^You can use SD card as internel memory in Android 6.0 which helps a lot if you play lots of games as it basically increases internal memory.



It's nice to see Google attempt fix one of their ****ups, but don't do that. In 6.0 SD card isn't pre-cached effectively (still hollow support for SD cards sadly), due to this the SD Card would be much slower than internal memory.


Anyways, when is the MiPad 2 coming out? I'm in the market for a tablet around Christmas.


----------



## Renny (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi - My Note 4G's screen has a single crack from side to side, not the shattered type of breakage. The screen has to be replaced right?

How much would it cost via Mi, or can I buy one of these and replace it myself?
eBay


----------



## dan11 (Jan 12, 2016)

guys need , help . Currently i was using redmi 1s with Mui 5 ver 45. I have  never flashed it. 

I tried to update my Mui through latest installation and what happened is it got stuck in " MI recovery 2.0 "  and shows me language option and after choosing english , it shows reboot , update .zip to system , wipe and resset and power off .

I cant update it and rebooting leads to once again showing this menu.
pls help


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 12, 2016)

dan11 said:


> guys need , help . Currently i was using redmi 1s with Mui 5 ver 45. I have  never flashed it.
> 
> I tried to update my Mui through latest installation and what happened is it got stuck in " MI recovery 2.0 "  and shows me language option and after choosing english , it shows reboot , update .zip to system , wipe and resset and power off .
> 
> ...



Your phone has downloaded the latest version of MIUI to update. It just failed to apply update. 

Click on Update.zip to test if the update process begins.

You can also try to download the latest MIUI update file in zip format, and flash it with MIUI flash tool. Check out link for download options and instructions -- MIUI China Stable Version V7.1.3.0.KHCCNCK for Redmi 1S Changelog&Download - Redmi 1S - Xiaomi MIUI Official Forum


----------



## sankar789 (Jan 12, 2016)

Wow, looks good ! Awesome features at low price


----------



## dan11 (Jan 12, 2016)

AndroidFan said:


> Your phone has downloaded the latest version of MIUI to update. It just failed to apply update.
> 
> Click on Update.zip to test if the update process begins.
> 
> You can also try to download the latest MIUI update file in zip format, and flash it with MIUI flash tool. Check out link for download options and instructions -- MIUI China Stable Version V7.1.3.0.KHCCNCK for Redmi 1S Changelog&Download - Redmi 1S - Xiaomi MIUI Official Forum



i followed same steps, but update file was on .tar so it cant update it and now it cant update on pressing "install update.zip"

What sud I do  now ??


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 12, 2016)

can we download the china version rom to our phones? do they have English language support?


----------



## ankushv (Jan 12, 2016)

China versions of miui roms do not have play store preinstalled. They have some other app store from where play store needs to be installed.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 12, 2016)

dan11 said:


> i followed same steps, but update file was on .tar so it cant update it and now it cant update on pressing "install update.zip"
> 
> What sud I do  now ??



Use the flash tool. Download zip file. tar file is only used if you are comfortable using fastboot.


----------



## dan11 (Jan 14, 2016)

AndroidFan said:


> Use the flash tool. Download zip file. tar file is only used if you are comfortable using fastboot.



Can u provide me with link for how to do it .

Sud I use this steps for flashingXiaomi MIUI Official Forum

or this version that is meant or unbricking the phoneUnbrick a Redmi 1s which doesnt startup or fastboot(power+volume-) not working - Redmi 1S - Xiaomi MIUI Official Forum

and MIUI China Stable Version V7.1.3.0.KHCCNCK for Redmi 1S Changelog&Download - Redmi 1S - Xiaomi MIUI Official Forum I m going to use the flashboot file from that thread


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 14, 2016)

Is there any timeline for arrival of Redmi 3?


----------



## rachitrt23 (Jan 14, 2016)

Redmi note 3(Sd650 version)  will come sooner


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 14, 2016)

I was about to buy 2 Prime but thought of 3. The Note is too big.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 18, 2016)

rachitrt23 said:


> Redmi note 3(Sd650 version)  will come sooner


Not any sooner... 
It will be available in March in india


----------



## sankar789 (Jan 18, 2016)

And what about the performance?  Fast? Lag-free?


----------



## anudeepr12 (Feb 21, 2016)

I bought a Redmi 2 Prime which doesn't have the mi.com on the screen guard. Is it original?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 21, 2016)

anudeepr12 said:


> I bought a Redmi 2 Prime which doesn't have the mi.com on the screen guard. Is it original?



That's not a screen guard.


----------



## anudeepr12 (Feb 22, 2016)

Say translucent screen sticker.


----------



## Top10 (Mar 3, 2016)

Very quiet welcome to RedmiNote 3? No one even whispering about it here?


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 3, 2016)

Top10 said:


> Very quiet welcome to RedmiNote 3? No one even whispering about it here?



It looks very interesting. Am going to watch its launch video tonight.


----------



## Flash (Mar 3, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]E0cMYYeerHY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Subhankar Mondal (Mar 5, 2016)

I've registered for xiaomi redmi note 3, Rs. 11,999. Never bought any xiaomi product before. Difficult to buy in Flash sale.  Will it be a good buy friends?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 5, 2016)

Any news on Mi Band 1s India launch?


----------



## vedula.k95 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hello everyone this is my first time in a flash sale and I think I missed it :sleeping_NF: I was in examination hall  ,I registered in their amazon page and I was assured that I will be notified with the information about the sale  and didn't received any email,do I have to wait for next date?


----------



## Naveen.S (Mar 9, 2016)

vedula.k95 said:


> Hello everyone this is my first time in a flash sale and I think I missed it :sleeping_NF: I was in examination hall  ,I registered in their amazon page and I was assured that I will be notified with the information about the sale  and didn't received any email,do I have to wait for next date?


You have to register again for next sale, 16 March.


----------



## Minion (Mar 12, 2016)

Subhankar Mondal said:


> I've registered for xiaomi redmi note 3, Rs. 11,999. Never bought any xiaomi product before. Difficult to buy in Flash sale.  Will it be a good buy friends?



Login to amazon before 1 hr.Then wait for buy button to appear press buy button as soon as you see it.Do not refresh else you will miss.


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 14, 2016)

Minion said:


> Login to amazon before 1 hr.Then wait for buy button to appear press buy button as soon as you see it.Do not refresh else you will miss.


Is the app better or browser for these flash sales

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## aakaash (Mar 14, 2016)

Subhankar Mondal said:


> I've registered for xiaomi redmi note 3, Rs. 11,999. Never bought any xiaomi product before. Difficult to buy in Flash sale.  Will it be a good buy friends?



I any my friend have the Redmi 2 prime for the last 6 months and we are quite happy with it. The ui is lag free and customizable with free themes and fonts from the store. The camera quality is above average and the speaker is also good wihtout any distortion. The battery backup is decent and I get around 4 hours of screen on time/5 hours of talktime with a single charge. Another friend of mine has the Mi4i and he is also very happy with it. The only problem with the brand is the software update. We are still struck in kitkat and my friend on lollipop and we have no idea when we are getting the marshmallow update. But ui wise it is impossible to detect which android version you are on due the heavy skinning. As far as the redmi note 3 is concerned, it comes with marshmallow out of the box. So you should be fine. Go ahead with the purchase.


----------



## Minion (Mar 14, 2016)

v.Na5h said:


> Is the app better or browser for these flash sales
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



Browser is better.

- - - Updated - - -



swans d1010mkii said:


> I any my friend have the Redmi 2 prime for the last 6 months and we are quite happy with it. The ui is lag free and customizable with free themes and fonts from the store. The camera quality is above average and the speaker is also good wihtout any distortion. The battery backup is decent and I get around 4 hours of screen on time/5 hours of talktime with a single charge. Another friend of mine has the Mi4i and he is also very happy with it. The only problem with the brand is the software update. We are still struck in kitkat and my friend on lollipop and we have no idea when we are getting the marshmallow update. But ui wise it is impossible to detect which android version you are on due the heavy skinning. As far as the redmi note 3 is concerned, it comes with marshmallow out of the box. So you should be fine. Go ahead with the purchase.



Trust me Both android M and L have battery draining bugs.


----------



## vedula.k95 (Mar 15, 2016)

Minion said:


> Login to amazon before 1 hr.Then wait for buy button to appear press buy button as soon as you see it.Do not refresh else you will miss.



Ok,right now there is only one product page which has a "Register" button do I have to keep it open before an hour of the flash sale? will that particular page will turn into a product page with buy option or do I have to refresh it at 2:00PM ? and what are the further steps do I have to go through after that buy button?


----------



## anky (Mar 15, 2016)

swans d1010mkii said:


> As far as the redmi note 3 is concerned, it comes with marshmallow out of the box.



It comes with 5.1.1 , not marshmallow. but yes, xiaomi phones have come a long way since the day they were launch. have a smooth operation and multitasking as well. Heating issues if any are solved with software updates. Even redmi note 3 got an update within days of launching, further eliminating any bugs/problems present earlier.

- - - Updated - - -



vedula.k95 said:


> Ok,right now there is only one product page which has a "Register" button do I have to keep it open before an hour of the flash sale? will that particular page will turn into a product page with buy option or do I have to refresh it at 2:00PM ? and what are the further steps do I have to go through after that buy button?



register today for thursday's sale.
Login at 1:45 p.m
Stay on the product info page an keep refreshing 5 mins before 2.
Add it t the cart and checkout asap.
Opt for COD option if possible. reduces payment time.
keep ur details updated in amazon account.
Dont worry, the process is clear. you will get it easily.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Mar 16, 2016)

Guys, I'm looking to buy the Redmi Note 3, OnePlus One (Refurbished) or the OnePlus X (Refurbished). I want to know which is the best option among these three as I'm moving into college this year and I want the phone to last for at least 1 to 2 years. I use the phone for light gaming such as Clash Royale and do a lot of other stuff which includes browsing, a lot of app switching (so I need the phone to be smooth for the entirety of the 2 years) and listen to a lot of music! I also want the phone to last at least a day and should charge at a good rate. Which should I go with? Also is the Snapdragon 650 faster than the 801?

Quick help would be appreciated since I'm going out of town in a few days and require to order the phone today so that I receive it as early as possible. Moreover, the Redmi Note 3 flash sale is in an hour from now!

P.S. I don't mind refurbished phones. Also, I like both Stock Android and MiUi.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 16, 2016)

GamerSlayer said:


> Guys, I'm looking to buy the Redmi Note 3, OnePlus One (Refurbished) or the OnePlus X (Refurbished). I want to know which is the best option among these three as I'm moving into college this year and I want the phone to last for at least 1 to 2 years. I use the phone for light gaming such as Clash Royale and do a lot of other stuff which includes browsing, a lot of app switching (so I need the phone to be smooth for the entirety of the 2 years) and listen to a lot of music! I also want the phone to last at least a day and should charge at a good rate. Which should I go with? Also is the Snapdragon 650 faster than the 801?
> 
> Quick help would be appreciated since I'm going out of town in a few days and require to order the phone today so that I receive it as early as possible. Moreover, the Redmi Note 3 flash sale is in an hour from now!
> 
> P.S. I don't mind refurbished phones. Also, I like both Stock Android and MiUi.



Redmi Note 3 below 15k
Vibe X3 below 20k


----------



## vedula.k95 (Mar 16, 2016)

lost this deal ****


----------



## anky (Mar 16, 2016)

vedula.k95 said:


> lost this deal ****


not able to order?


----------



## vedula.k95 (Mar 16, 2016)

anky said:


> not able to order?



yes sale ended in 0.6s


----------



## sandynator (Mar 16, 2016)

I had hopes of getting it in todays sale but failed attempt.
Anyone successful?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## anky (Mar 23, 2016)

guys, since 32gb/3gb is not in the sale for next sale as well...so how mcuh perfromcance difference will be there between 3gb ram model vs 2gb ram model.


----------



## amjath (Mar 23, 2016)

anky said:


> guys, since 32gb/3gb is not in the sale for next sale as well...so how mcuh perfromcance difference will be there between 3gb ram model vs 2gb ram model.



wait and get 3 gig model forget 2 gig


----------



## shreeux (Mar 23, 2016)

Every time i get 16gb\2gb ram only...what happen 32gb\3gb ram...?:confused_NF:


----------



## amjath (Mar 24, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Every time i get 16gb\2gb ram only...what happen 32gb\3gb ram...?:confused_NF:



not available in next sale as well. They dont have a stock


----------



## shreeux (Mar 24, 2016)

amjath said:


> not available in next sale as well. They dont have a stock



Any Equivalent?


----------



## amjath (Mar 24, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Any Equivalent?



Equivalent in this budget no. But Vibe k5 plus at less price tag and less hardware if you want to go


----------



## shreeux (Mar 24, 2016)

amjath said:


> Equivalent in this budget no. But Vibe k5 plus at less price tag and less hardware if you want to go



I also look lenova K4 NOTE...Still now White not available:whew_NF:
What disadvantages of Non-Removable Battery?


----------



## amjath (Mar 24, 2016)

shreeux said:


> I also look lenova K4 NOTE...Still now White not available:whew_NF:
> What disadvantages of Non-Removable Battery?



no disadvantage until battery starts to wear out.
Silly disadvantage is if the phone hangs popping the battery turning on seems convenient. But 2016 will have non-removable battery except for some [like lg g5]


----------



## shreeux (Mar 24, 2016)

amjath said:


> no disadvantage until battery starts to wear out.
> Silly disadvantage is if the phone hangs popping the battery turning on seems convenient. But 2016 will have non-removable battery except for some [like lg g5]



ok, If battery gone what to do..replace mobile?:ligthbulb_NF:


----------



## amjath (Mar 25, 2016)

shreeux said:


> ok, If battery gone what to do..replace mobile?:ligthbulb_NF:



fix battery in service center or get original battery [ebay or aliexpress] and get it replaced from local shop.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 25, 2016)

shreeux said:


> ok, If battery gone what to do..replace mobile?:ligthbulb_NF:



Buy a battery and replace it yourself. DIY FTW!


----------



## anky (Apr 7, 2016)

hello guys,
I have Redmi note 3 and suing 32gb class 10 micro sd card.
can i not move apps to memory card in redmi phones (i know it can be done in lenevo phones)
And now if i install nay game or app will it be installed in memory card or internal storage?


----------



## vedula.k95 (Apr 10, 2016)

when are the selling these phones on open sale? and bdw since two weeks I haven't participated in the flash sale and what's with the 3 GB variant? is it out of stock? they don't have any more of them? 

and how many of you got 3 GB variant?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 11, 2016)

Guys, mi5 heating issues? Any experience with it?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 11, 2016)

Received all the three products ordered on Mi site last week
*1.Mi In Ear phones
2.Power bank 
3.USB Cable.*


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 11, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> Received all the three products ordered on Mi site last week
> *1.Mi In Ear phones
> 2.Power bank
> 3.USB Cable.*



Which power bank did you ordered? link plz.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 11, 2016)

TheHumanBot said:


> Which power bank did you ordered? link plz.



20000 one available in the mi link at that time.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 11, 2016)

For all those using Redmi 1S, I'd like to share some 'tips' which I found out while tinkering here and there, which resulted in much better memory management. Now I never see that irritating "loading" screen.

1) First manage start up apps through Security > Permissions > Autostart. Only the much needed apps should be kept there.

2) Settings > Additional Settings > Battery

Power settings - _Balanced_
System animations - _Hide_
Manage apps' battery usage - _Advanced_

3) Activate Developer options by tapping MIUI Version info (under Settings > About Phone) continuously. Now go to Developer options (Settings > Additional Settings). Make following changes:

Window animation scale - _.5x_
Transition animation scale - _.5x_
Animator duration scale - _.5x_
Memory optimization - _High_ (This will require a reboot)

You may completely turn off animation scales but I kept have kept them at .5x and it works good enough.

After you reboot, your free RAM should be at least 50MB more than what it used to be. My total free RAM was 400MB+ for the first time ever but it hovers around 300-340 MB now. And no more loading screen.

I tried this in two Redmi 1S, and it worked as expected. I hope it works for everyone.

Good Luck.

PS: There are many more factors which affect the running of phone for eg I just have 2 apps in start up, and have greenified almost all apps except a couple, which even includes gmail, Google App, Whatsapp and many others which most of the people skip, so usage scenario might differ from person to person.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 11, 2016)

Any got the Mi In-Ear Headphones Pro ?

how is it


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 11, 2016)

I got Mi Basic 299 ones, and it's surprisingly good. Don't feel the need to spend 999 now. The only thing I miss is volume +/- buttons, and at this price I couldn't ask for more.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 11, 2016)

I like to buy REDMI Note 3 32GB variant..Unable to get in flash sale..Next flash sale also not available..Any Idea why not in sales always?


----------



## ZTR (Apr 11, 2016)

shreeux said:


> I like to buy REDMI Note 3 32GB variant..Unable to get in flash sale..Next flash sale also not available..Any Idea why not in sales always?


Mi.com has the 32 GB variant up for the next flash sale


----------



## shreeux (Apr 12, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Mi.com has the 32 GB variant up for the next flash sale



Its advisable to bought in Mi.Com?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 12, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Its advisable to bought in Mi.Com?



Yes, they are doing good with their official website.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 13, 2016)

hello all , to buy redmi note 3 , i buy from 

Mi 5, Redmi Note 3, 20000mAh Mi Power Bank Flash Sale at 13th Apr - Mi Indi   

or 

Amazon page ?

both page is showing timer, help fast



also  on mi.com site its showing COD is available   but is COD available in amazon.com site?


----------



## sandynator (Apr 13, 2016)

You can manage to get on both sites at same time.

I had got 2 16gb models on 2nd or 3rd flash sale
Amazon site login through pc & mi india app

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 13, 2016)

any idea if amazon provide COD for the xiaomi redmi note 3 32GB model ?


----------



## sandynator (Apr 13, 2016)

No 32 gb model on amazon today but cod available on both sites.
Amazon was showing 32 gb model when I registered on 6th earlier but now only16gb

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Apr 13, 2016)

shreeux said:


> I like to buy REDMI Note 3 32GB variant..Unable to get in flash sale..Next flash sale also not available..Any Idea why not in sales always?



Today also unable to get *REDMI Note 3 32GB * in MI.COM...:crying_NF:


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 13, 2016)

sadly i couldnt order 32 gb model , so was forced to buy 16gb 2gb model


----------



## ankushv (Apr 13, 2016)

I think 32 GB is worth the wait .

Sent from my XT1033


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 13, 2016)

sandynator said:


> No 32 gb model on amazon today but cod available on both sites.
> Amazon was showing 32 gb model when I registered on 6th earlier but now only16gb
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk





shreeux said:


> Today also unable to get *REDMI Note 3 32GB * in MI.COM...:crying_NF:





Rajesh345 said:


> sadly i couldnt order 32 gb model , so was forced to buy 16gb 2gb model





ankushv said:


> I think 32 GB is worth the wait .
> 
> Sent from my XT1033



What's the mystery behind this 32 GB model.
Everyone seems to struggle to get hold of one.
Is it coz of the Memory Size?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 13, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> What's the mystery behind this 32 GB model.
> Everyone seems to struggle to get hold of one.
> Is it coz of the Memory Size?


Well they just want more internal memory I suppose. Other than that the models are more or less same.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 13, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> What's the mystery behind this 32 GB model.
> Everyone seems to struggle to get hold of one.
> Is it coz of the Memory Size?





thetechfreak said:


> Well they just want more internal memory I suppose. Other than that the models are more or less same.



Currently this is No.1 rating with good features with normal price...compare to higher segment, I think so..:thinking_NF:


----------



## sandynator (Apr 13, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> What's the mystery behind this 32 GB model.
> Everyone seems to struggle to get hold of one.
> Is it coz of the Memory Size?


By paying 2k extra we get 3gb ram instead of 2gb & double storage.

For me dual sim is important so need that 32gb model & currently using asus zenfone 5 old 16gb along with 16sd card
(All apps & their data transferred to sd card)

Me too was unsuccessful in getting 32gb. Wanted it desperately as my 4g connection is getting activated by 20th april

Now one big question in front of me which 4g phone to choose around 10k???     

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Apr 13, 2016)

sandynator said:


> Now one big question in front of me which 4g phone to choose around 10k???
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


*
Best Mobiles Between Rs. 5,000 and Rs. 10,000 With 4G | Smartpri
*


----------



## sandynator (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks but nothing appealing for me except le eco le1s but my bro already using one since last 1 month.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## vedula.k95 (Apr 13, 2016)

what is Mi protect guys?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 13, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Currently this is No.1 rating with good features with normal price...compare to higher segment, I think so..:thinking_NF:



Bro, don't you think both 16 GB & 32 GB will have similar features except for the Phone memory. I don't think the 16GB one will have any other better features.
Only difference could be the internal memory +RAM.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 13, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> Bro, don't you think both 16 GB & 32 GB will have similar features except for the Phone memory. I don't think the 16GB one will have any other better features.
> Only difference could be the internal memory +RAM.



I don't compare with MI product itself..Compared other high end segment like Samsung,LG,Sony like that....Price wise better..I think so..
Battery also good.,


----------



## sandynator (Apr 13, 2016)

Guys ...
How is redmi 2 prime's battery back with 3g & 4g data? 

Can it support reliance jio? I guess it supports airtel & Vodafone 4g.

Thinking of getting it to use for 6 months till I lay my hands on my ideal mate something like redmi note 3 in 5 inch formfactor.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Apr 14, 2016)

So anyone actually got RN3 3GB model? As soon as the page was refreshed, it showed "Out of Stock". At least 2GB model showed "Buy" option yesterday.


----------



## sandynator (Apr 14, 2016)

2gb 16gb can be fetched easily but 3gb 32gb tough nut. May be low stocks & high demands.

Gearing up for 20th but only gold colour which I hate...

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Apr 14, 2016)

^ Yeah. I tried yesterday, but failed. Hoping for 20th again. :/


----------



## shreeux (Apr 14, 2016)

Flash said:


> So anyone actually got RN3 3GB model? As soon as the page was refreshed, it showed "Out of Stock". At least 2GB model showed "Buy" option yesterday.



I tried every time got 2gb model...unable to get 3gb model...Its pathetic flash sales...If other competitor introduce any  good features, this will be get lost


----------



## sandynator (Apr 14, 2016)

I doubt if anyone will very soon introduce snapdragon 650 chip fones in 12k.

The life cycle of xiaomi fones is less too so I do not think RN 3 32gb would stay for long like mi4i 32gb.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Apr 14, 2016)

sandynator said:


> I doubt if anyone will very soon introduce snapdragon 650 chip fones in 12k.
> 
> The life cycle of xiaomi fones is less too so I do not think RN 3 32gb would stay for long like mi4i 32gb.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



Any phone equal to RN3 32GB?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 14, 2016)

Guys any news on Mi4s launching in India ?


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 14, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Guys any news on Mi4s launching in India ?



Isn't it a China only model ? Probably wont come to India


----------



## sandynator (Apr 15, 2016)

Guys redmi note prime is back up for sale on amazon.

Should I get redmi note prime as secondary fone or get redmi 2 prime.

Please help me with the advantages of redmi note prime over redmi 2 prime. Battery back up important so I am thinking of note prime. 
Confused a bit.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Apr 15, 2016)

sandynator said:


> Guys redmi note prime is back up for sale on amazon.
> 
> Should I get redmi note prime as secondary fone or get redmi 2 prime.
> 
> ...



Meizu m2 note or Meizu m2 both are good phone.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 15, 2016)

Stormbringer said:


> Isn't it a China only model ? Probably wont come to India



I didn't know that it was a China-only model. I was looking to buy it :crying_NF:

- - - Updated - - -



sandynator said:


> Guys redmi note prime is back up for sale on amazon.
> 
> Should I get redmi note prime as secondary fone or get redmi 2 prime.
> 
> ...



If battery back up is important then go for Redmi 3. And since it isn't launched and in case you do not want to wait, go for Lenovo P1M. It's basically a Redmi 2 prime + Excellent battery back up. I've used it, very good battery back up. No issues in the phone.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 15, 2016)

anyone who ordered redmi on 12th's sale got the product status updated as shipped ? Mine still showing verified in buy.mi.com   but not shipped yet


----------



## Flash (Apr 15, 2016)

^ So if we buy Redmi from Amazon, they will ship it quickly?


----------



## sandynator (Apr 16, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> I didn't know that it was a China-only model. I was looking to buy it :crying_NF:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


How is honor holly 2 plus?
Its difficult for me to trust lenovo in phones.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 16, 2016)

Flash said:


> ^ So if we buy Redmi from Amazon, they will ship it quickly?




if you buy from Amazon u will get normal warrenty only but wont get Mi Protect  

Mi Protect - Safeguard your Mi device - Mi Indi


----------



## Flash (Apr 16, 2016)

Rajesh345 said:


> if you buy from Amazon u will get normal warrenty only but wont get Mi Protect
> 
> Mi Protect - Safeguard your Mi device - Mi Indi


I meant the shipping, not the warranty. Amazon has 1-day delivery option. Is it available for RN3 too?


----------



## Flash (Apr 17, 2016)

If it's still IN STOCK, why they aren't letting people to buy?

*i.imgur.com/CvKz6atr.png


----------



## Flash (Apr 22, 2016)

Anyone got 32GB RN3 on last flash sale?


----------



## shreeux (Apr 22, 2016)

Flash said:


> Anyone got 32GB RN3 on last flash sale?



No, Unable to get....:crying_NF:

Any Idea?


----------



## sandynator (Apr 22, 2016)

I tried but failed... 
Finally got redmi note prime from amazon for time being as I desperately needed 4g phone with decent battery backup.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Apr 22, 2016)

^ They're doing an *open sale *of RN3 + Mi5 variants on Apr 27. You should've waited.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 22, 2016)

Flash said:


> ^ They're doing an *open sale *of RN3 + Mi5 variants on Apr 27. You should've waited.



Open sale means..?
In Both sites..?


----------



## Flash (Apr 22, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Open sale means..?
> In Both sites..?


Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 to go on open sale in India next week - GSMArena.com news


----------



## sandynator (Apr 22, 2016)

I was postponing smartphone  purchase decision since last one month. I had to get the phone by 21st April. 
Will get it or something better after 6 mnths.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Apr 22, 2016)

Flash said:


> Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 to go on open sale in India next week - GSMArena.com news




I hope it must be huge quantity ..Then only get it...!!!

But they not mentioned both variant?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Open sale means..?
> In Both sites..?


Probably without any registration or say particular time flash sale.


----------



## Flash (Apr 23, 2016)

In Flash sale, you've to register for the mobile in advance to buy mobile in mi/amazon on the particular day.
In Open sale, you don't have to register for the mobile in advance and you can buy directly on the particular day. 

Except registration, i guess both will be same. 32GB will be out of stock in seconds and thereby leaving users to buy only 16GB.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 23, 2016)

Flash said:


> In Flash sale, you've to register for the mobile in advance to buy mobile in mi/amazon on the particular day.
> In Open sale, you don't have to register for the mobile in advance and you can buy directly on the particular day.
> 
> Except registration, i guess both will be same. 32GB will be out of stock in seconds and thereby leaving users to buy only 16GB.



Yes..may be..I think 16GB has good profit..that's why they promote 16GB only...last three flash sales 32GB variant not available in amazon.,


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Yes..may be..I think 16GB has good profit..that's why they promote 16GB only...last three flash sales 32GB variant not available in amazon.,



Or the 32GB probably has issues of supply.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 23, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Or the 32GB probably has issues of supply.



Any bad review on 32GB variant..Its worth to buy...Now thinking after so much delay to buy...:confused_NF:


----------



## pra_2006 (Apr 23, 2016)

hi can any1tell me hows Redmi Note 3 (3 GB) 32GB internal, doest it over heat ? hows the performance reply those only who own it or used it


----------



## Minion (Apr 23, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Any bad review on 32GB variant..Its worth to buy...Now thinking after so much delay to buy...:confused_NF:



Both 32GB and 16GB are exactly same only size of storage differs.For 12K you can't expect anything more you are getting full HD screen,32GB internal memory,mid range processor,3GB RAM,finger scanner,metal body.


----------



## Horence (Apr 25, 2016)

As far as I know, Xiaomi phone is much popular to most phone users in recent 3 years. It is become much better than before.


----------



## Flash (Apr 25, 2016)

*en.miui.com/data/attachment/album/201604/25/154145xa5a5tzaqm5sww21.gif

Xiaomi MIUI 8 Launch: Happening on May 10 (New Notification Shade Revealed) - News - Xiaomi MIUI Official Foru


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 27, 2016)

Flash said:


> *en.miui.com/data/attachment/album/201604/25/154145xa5a5tzaqm5sww21.gif
> 
> Xiaomi MIUI 8 Launch: Happening on May 10 (New Notification Shade Revealed) - News - Xiaomi MIUI Official Foru



Is this one on KitKat too?


----------



## Innocent Lies (Apr 27, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Apr 27, 2016)

Flash said:


> ^ They're doing an *open sale *of RN3 + Mi5 variants on Apr 27. You should've waited.



Again unable to get......In both sites...:crying_NF:


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 27, 2016)

have 2 note 3
16gb and 32 gb
anyone needs?


----------



## Innocent Lies (Apr 27, 2016)

Ya I need 32 GB one with 3GB RAM. Please help me out. PM'ed you as well

- - - Updated - - -

I also have the 16 GB (EDIT: Silver) in cart if anyone needs it.


----------



## Subhankar Mondal (Apr 27, 2016)

i tried to buy redmi note 3. But out of stock in one second. Very upset. Mi should stop this business of making us fool. Waste of time. I am crying.

- - - Updated - - -



adityak469 said:


> have 2 note 3
> 16gb and 32 gb
> anyone needs?


YES I DO NEED ONE. PM


----------



## shreeux (Apr 27, 2016)

Stupid sales with less quantity...:angry_NF:


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 27, 2016)

Subhankar Mondal said:


> i tried to buy redmi note 3. But out of stock in one second. Very upset. Mi should stop this business of making us fool. Waste of time. I am crying.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



time out man.

- - - Updated - - -



adityak469 said:


> time out man.



lul
This was my first time trying for Note 3 and i got 3 pieces 
1 from mi store, 2 from amazon (amazon ones time out tho)

- - - Updated - - -

they should increase the checkout time


----------



## Innocent Lies (Apr 27, 2016)

The mi store one also got timed out? That's weird?


----------



## shreeux (Apr 27, 2016)

If any competitor release better than MI, then only get it..!!!


----------



## dissel (Apr 27, 2016)

Anyone able to got RN3 32GB Amazon or Mi ?

Mi Site is reliable to order ?


----------



## Innocent Lies (Apr 27, 2016)

5 mins remaining if anyone wants Redmi Note 3 16 GB version in Silver. PM me your address


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 27, 2016)

adityak469 said:


> This was my first time trying for Note 3 and i got 3 pieces
> 1 from mi store, 2 from amazon (amazon ones time out tho)



Very lucky. I tried all the preceding weeks. Never got one.

My sister clicked on "Add to Cart" on Amazon after me. But she got a 32 GB in cart and I did not. So, I guess the system is so overloaded that most clicks don't register.


----------



## Lucky_star (Apr 28, 2016)

Bought two RN3 32 GB version yesterday - a gold and a grey one from amazon, for a friend. I had bought a 32GB grey one on the April 6 sale. Got added to cart somehow in a couple of tries. But yesterday, it was a different experience. Had been trying from 2 PM till 2:15. It showed "Checking deal status.." and got waitlisted and finally waitlist got full. Was about to close the browser when suddenly "Add to Cart" showed up. Clicked on it and it got added. Strange  
Have been using for three weeks and the experience is pretty good. Never seen any heating till now.. though haven't tried heavy games yet. There is no app drawer in MIUI, which will take some time getting used to, coming from a Samsung Galaxy Note 2. Fingerprint sensor unlocks in an instant, faster than an iPhone 6.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 28, 2016)

Lucky_star said:


> Bought two RN3 32 GB version yesterday - a gold and a grey one from amazon, for a friend. I had bought a 32GB grey one on the April 6 sale. Got added to cart somehow in a couple of tries. But yesterday, it was a different experience. Had been trying from 2 PM till 2:15. It showed "Checking deal status.." and got waitlisted and finally waitlist got full. Was about to close the browser when suddenly "Add to Cart" showed up. Clicked on it and it got added. Strange
> Have been using for three weeks and the experience is pretty good. Never seen any heating till now.. though haven't tried heavy games yet. There is no app drawer in MIUI, which will take some time getting used to, coming from a Samsung Galaxy Note 2. Fingerprint sensor unlocks in an instant, faster than an iPhone 6.



How is SIM slot very sensitive?


----------



## Lucky_star (Apr 28, 2016)

Its made of plastic, but looks durable enough. I'm using two sims. The second being a nano sim, I had to cut the micro sim manually to fit in. The connectivity is better than the earlier Samsung Galaxy core II phone in which both the sims were used.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 28, 2016)

Lucky_star said:


> Its made of plastic, but looks durable enough. I'm using two sims. The second being a nano sim, I had to cut the micro sim manually to fit in. The connectivity is better than the earlier Samsung Galaxy core II phone in which both the sims were used.



How about expansion slot?
Other than any negative reviews?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 28, 2016)

Guys I have the huge power bank of Mi with me.
Does anyone need it?


----------



## dissel (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello Experince members of Mi Buyers,

Yesterday me too able to score a RN3 32GB Grey (which I wanted from Day 1) version from Mi India website and paid online so that to make sure.... Is it a mistake ?

Never bought any phone from them - So far bought power bank / fan / LED light - 

Please let me know.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 28, 2016)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I have the huge power bank of Mi with me.
> Does anyone need it?



Why do you 'not' need it! With today's power hungry phones, a bank is a necessity.


----------



## amjath (Apr 28, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Why do you 'not' need it! With today's power hungry phones, a bank is a necessity.



He have 2 powerbanks now, so want to sell


----------



## Vyom (Apr 28, 2016)

Pity he's in Hyderabad and I in Delhi. Can't deal even if we want to.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 29, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Why do you 'not' need it! With today's power hungry phones, a bank is a necessity.





amjath said:


> He have 2 powerbanks now, so want to sell





Vyom said:


> Pity he's in Hyderabad and I in Delhi. Can't deal even if we want to.



My wife bought new phone and I thought she may need it for her phone. But she says she will not need it. 
I have just opened the pack but didn't remove the battery or the wires and have not used them at all.
If anyone interested PM me I will pay for the Courier charges.


----------



## ramakanta (Apr 30, 2016)

Unable to read Odia language in Redmi2 . please help me .


----------



## dummydave (Apr 30, 2016)

hows multitasking in RN3 32gb version... does d keeps running when we toggle to other apps or it gets closed???


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2016)

dummydave said:


> hows multitasking in RN3 32gb version... does d keeps running when we toggle to other apps or it gets closed???


Using 16GB. Apps won't get closed, unless you close.


----------



## dummydave (May 1, 2016)

and  please if u can post a review of the fone??...would b very helpful


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 1, 2016)

Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 review: In shiny armor - GSMArena.com

Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 XDA Review: The King of The Low En


----------



## dissel (May 1, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 review: In shiny armor - GSMArena.com
> 
> Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 XDA Review: The King of The Low En



GSM Arena's review link is not the phone for India - That is MediaTek Version which is Ban for Xiaomi here - Last MediaTek phone from Mi is Redmi Note 3G.

Thai is the actual (Pre)review and looks like somebody from India reviewed it there

Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 hands-on: The Snapdragon Edition - GSMArena.com


----------



## sandynator (May 2, 2016)

Any way to get Original Xiaomi Piston 3 here in India.

How is gearbest??

Original Xiaomi Piston 3 Reddot Design Earphone for iPhone Smartphone MP3 MP4 Laptops-14.89 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com

Planning to get it from gearbest but with free shipping [no tracking details] & without shipping insurance.

Should I go ahead??


----------



## mukherjee (May 4, 2016)

Can you believe it?
I could place a Redmi Note 3 32GB Dark grey in my cart...checked out and order was confirmed.
*THEN, I could again get the 32GB Gold in my cart from waitlisted position!*   I placed the order again, all the while on the phone with amazon customer care, and now the got the order for the dark grey cancelled, _and its the gold one for me now, and 32GB too_!! Yippeee 
Mucho gracias amazon cc!

Cancelled order
*i.imgur.com/pWMleEr.jpg

New order
*i.imgur.com/KSlaKcH.jpg


----------



## sandynator (May 4, 2016)

I managed to get *2 Redmi Note 3 3gb Ram & 32gb Internal Gold & Dark Grey from Amazon.
*
Gold on my Mumbai's address while Dark grey on Frnds Kolkata Address.

Hoping that both the orders get fulfilled.....:confused_NF: :thinking_NF:


----------



## mukherjee (May 4, 2016)

Grrrr....I could have the same ! Kidding! Congos sandy!


----------



## Zangetsu (May 4, 2016)

Congrats to both

can u guys do a review after u receive the phone ?


----------



## sandynator (May 4, 2016)

The second one Dark Grey in lightning deals while first Gold on normal buy.

 Praying both the order gets delivered...


----------



## shreeux (May 6, 2016)

*Reliance Jio 4G*   What  will happen after Xiaomi phones..to support Reliance 4G?


----------



## Flash (May 7, 2016)

@RN3 users, how are you moving the apps/games to SD card?


----------



## dissel (May 8, 2016)

Got mine yesterday from Mi.com - 32 GB Dark Grey - Made In India though - 

After all setup and update 1.7 GB RAM free. 

Here is the proof

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Interne


In this video of RN 3 - Dumbele and Car Tyre Test looks like fake to me...

The Ultimate Redmi Note 3 Glass Test - YouTub


----------



## Flash (May 8, 2016)

Anybody successful in unlocking the bootloader of RN3?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 9, 2016)

any heating issues with redmi note 3?


----------



## AndroidFan (May 10, 2016)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> any heating issues with redmi note 3?



None. Played Epoch 2 for an hour. No heating. No throttling.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 10, 2016)

Xiaomi launches Mi Max with 6.44-inch display; MIUI 8 beta registrations open 16 May &ndash; Tech


----------



## mukherjee (May 11, 2016)

Won a Redmi Note 3 32GB F code in miui forum. Can be redeemed till 5pm on 11 may(today). Any body need it? PM me.


----------



## vedula.k95 (May 11, 2016)

got Redmi note 3 in cart Amazon 503 error WTF...


----------



## soniya sag (May 11, 2016)

tt’s hard to find fault with the Redmi Note 3, it holds everything that is desired in a good android smartphone. The metal body, fingerprint sensor, great display, very good battery life, and a powerful SoC. The camera isn’t too bad, all at unbelievable price.


----------



## sandynator (May 11, 2016)

Me too got it But refreshing multiple times solved it...

Today also booked *2 Redmi Note 3 [both 3GB ram & 32GB internal] on same Mumbai's Address* with one day delivery.

Showing status as _*Shipping Today*_ for both. Lets see...

BTW these were for my friend & his fly member, I am not making money out of it...

Was trying for 3rd grey model which was in waiting list for myself but no success.


----------



## shreeux (May 11, 2016)

sandynator said:


> Me too got it But refreshing multiple times solved it...
> 
> Today also booked *2 Redmi Note 3 [both 3GB ram & 32GB internal] on same Mumbai's Address* with one day delivery.
> 
> ...



Which site did you get?


----------



## mukherjee (May 11, 2016)

^ Going by the quote its probably Amazon.in.
BTW, received my Redmi note 3, it clocked about 75K on Antutu..still awaiting my nano SIM...further comments will come soon!


----------



## ZTR (May 11, 2016)

mukherjee said:


> ^ Going by the quote its probably Amazon.in.
> BTW, received my Redmi note 3, it clocked about 75K on Antutu..still awaiting my nano SIM...further comments will come soon!


Nano sim is only required if you are gonna use it dual sim without SD card
So you'll be using it as dual sim phone then?

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## Innocent Lies (May 11, 2016)

Any idea why the silver one isn't available?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (May 11, 2016)

Innocent Lies said:


> Any idea why the silver one isn't available?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Silver is only available in 16GB for some reason 

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## mukherjee (May 11, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Nano sim is only required if you are gonna use it dual sim without SD card
> So you'll be using it as dual sim phone then?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z



Yep....obviously


----------



## sandynator (May 11, 2016)

I got both silver & golden from amazon.

Btw today all 3 colours in 2gb/16gb as well as 3gb /32gb were availabe on amazon.


----------



## shreeux (May 12, 2016)

*18 NEW AND UPCOMING PHONES IN INDIA (MAY 2016)*

Any views?


----------



## satinder (May 12, 2016)

shreeux said:


> *18 NEW AND UPCOMING PHONES IN INDIA (MAY 2016)*
> 
> Any views?


I am inclined towards Lenovo Zuk z1 !


----------



## sling-shot (May 12, 2016)

Please stick to the topic. Lets take this discussion to Official Android thread.


----------



## v.Na5h (May 12, 2016)

Does ximi ever plan to sell something..

I was looking for piston 3 or in ear 999 one and it's gone from the store

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (May 12, 2016)

satinder said:


> I am inclined towards Lenovo Zuk z1 !



ok. Now onwards RN3 get easily also open sale may come...!!!


----------



## AndroidFan (May 13, 2016)

v.Na5h said:


> Does ximi ever plan to sell something..
> 
> I was looking for piston 3 or in ear 999 one and it's gone from the store
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Yes, very few items available for sale. And things are getting expensive. A couple of months ago, I had bought their white earphones for Rs 300. Now, they have increased their prices to Rs 500.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 13, 2016)

AndroidFan said:


> Yes, very few items available for sale. And things are getting expensive. A couple of months ago, I had bought their white earphones for Rs 300. Now, they have increased their prices to Rs 500.



I too bought them at 300 (+50 shipping) but now they're rebranding them as something blah blah and selling for 500.

But it was too good at 300. The comfortability factor is even better than 999 one.


----------



## sandynator (May 13, 2016)

If I am not mistaken the 300 rupees Mi Basic earphone was made of Plastic body while the new version worth 500 rupees is of Aluminum body.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 13, 2016)

sandynator said:


> If I am not mistaken the 300 rupees Mi Basic earphone was made of Plastic body while the new version worth 500 rupees is of Aluminum body.



From specifications, yes, but design looks exactly same so unless I get a hands on or see a _realistic_ image (as opposed to what MI's official pics), then only it's possible to tell the difference.


----------



## heartless (May 14, 2016)

So, how is the Mi basic earphone? I'm thinking about buying one.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 15, 2016)

heartless said:


> So, how is the Mi basic earphone? I'm thinking about buying one.



Don't know about 500 one, but I got the 300 one and it is fantastic. Worth every penny.


----------



## heartless (May 16, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Don't know about 500 one, but I got the 300 one and it is fantastic. Worth every penny.



Thanks! I ordered one hoping it'd be just as good.


----------



## vedula.k95 (May 18, 2016)

****! amazon closed it open sale scheme.

- - - Updated - - -

**** no COD on Redmi note 3?

- - - Updated - - -

why you do this amazon,why?


----------



## geek_rocker (May 18, 2016)

Wow, so I tried to order a Note 3 and due to their stupid website I almost ordered a mi 5 and now everything is gone. Screw it, I'm getting a Samsung. I don't need to take that kind of abuse.


----------



## vedula.k95 (May 18, 2016)

geek_rocker said:


> Wow, so I tried to order a Note 3 and due to their stupid website I almost ordered a mi 5 and now everything is gone. Screw it, I'm getting a Samsung. I don't need to take that kind of abuse.



Got Note 3 in amazon COD not available WTFFF?!!!!


----------



## H2O (May 23, 2016)

*Those who have Redmi Note 3*

1. How is the sound output from the speaking in terms of volume and quality.
2. Is the phone slippery?

Thanks.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 23, 2016)

Guys how is Mi router mini?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (May 23, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Guys how is Mi router mini?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great for its price 

I got it for 1.7K from aliexpress and that is the cheapest dual band wifi ac router afaik 
Only drawback is no gigabit Ethernet

But again it only has 2 LAN ports and it is meant to be a wifi router 

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## dissel (May 23, 2016)

H2O said:


> *Those who have Redmi Note 3*
> 
> 1. How is the sound output from the speaking in terms of volume and quality.
> 2. Is the phone slippery?
> ...



1. Average - Nothing Special.
2. Yes - I use the Back Cover Hard Case which reduced slipperiness to some extent.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 23, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Great for its price
> 
> I got it for 1.7K from aliexpress and that is the cheapest dual band wifi ac router afaik
> Only drawback is no gigabit Ethernet
> ...



Gigabit Ethernet is essential for speeds above 100 Mbps right?
4 Mbps it's useless na?
As this router is cheap I thought it will increase my file transfers between my PCs at great speed.


----------



## ZTR (May 23, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Gigabit Ethernet is essential for speeds above 100 Mbps right?
> 4 Mbps it's useless na?
> As this router is cheap I thought it will increase my file transfers between my PCs at great speed.


Didn't get you
Gigabit Ethernet means allows speeds up to 1000Mbps

And yes this router will allow for faster transfer speeds between phone and PC due to dual band and AC support 

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 23, 2016)

Guys I'm hearing a lot of negative feedback about Note 3 camera ? Is it that bad ? How's the heating ?


----------



## ZTR (May 23, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Guys I'm hearing a lot of negative feedback about Note 3 camera ? Is it that bad ? How's the heating ?


Camera is average at best

As for heating,in the time I had the phone it only got warm during charging 
Rest of the time it was cool

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 23, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Camera is average at best
> 
> As for heating,in the time I had the phone it only got warm during charging
> Rest of the time it was cool
> ...



How'd you compare the camera to older Redmi Note 4G or even Redmi 1S/2 Prime?


----------



## ZTR (May 23, 2016)

Dunno as haven't used those phones 

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## scudmissile007 (May 23, 2016)

Upgraded to note 3 from 1s noticing some difference in terms of performance, no heating issues.
Need to root note 3 to remove lot of bloat ware, will do it this weekend.


----------



## mukherjee (May 24, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> How'd you compare the camera to older Redmi Note 4G or even Redmi 1S/2 Prime?



Had a Redmi 1S before I offloaded it my mom!  The camera on Note 3 is better, by a fair margin, but still doesnt stand up my GS3, but waaayyyy better than my Yureka.



scudmissile007 said:


> Upgraded to note 3 from 1s noticing some difference in terms of performance, no heating issues.
> Need to root note 3 to remove lot of bloat ware, will do it this weekend.



Once you are done, please guide me on the procedure too!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 24, 2016)

RN3 users, a friend of mine isn't able to delete files from the phone despite enabling the documents app and selecting the root directory of the sd card. What should be done?


----------



## Flash (May 24, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> RN3 users, a friend of mine isn't able to delete files from the phone despite enabling the documents app and selecting the root directory of the sd card. What should be done?


Did he rooted the phone?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 24, 2016)

Flash said:


> Did he rooted the phone?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


No. and if it was, I wouldn't be asking this question.


----------



## Flash (May 25, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> No. and if it was, I wouldn't be asking this question.


Is he using any 3rd party app to access those things ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 25, 2016)

Flash said:


> Is he using any 3rd party app to access those things ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes, he's using ES File Explorer and MX player. Even the stock file explorer app isn't able to delete those files.


----------



## mukherjee (May 26, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Yes, he's using ES File Explorer and MX player. Even the stock file explorer app isn't able to delete those files.



Well, thats a strange issue. I havent faced it yet(thank God!). I would suggest updating to the latest OTA(I guess thats already been done). Then restart and try again. I repeat, this phone can give a real headache sometimes 

- - - Updated - - -

Another issue I have noted that the play store is stuck @6.5 on the RN3 whereas my GS3 has the 6.7 version. Anybody facing the same issue? I dont think its a big deal, but...


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 26, 2016)

mukherjee said:


> Another issue I have noted that the play store is stuck @6.5 on the RN3 whereas my GS3 has the 6.7 version. Anybody facing the same issue? I dont think its a big deal, but...



Even my Redmi 1S is having Play Store @6.5.08 and shows it as "up to date".


----------



## adityak469 (May 27, 2016)

Dissapointed with Note 3's low light camera performance and video rechording capabilities. 

Low light/artificial light - 5/10
recording @1080p (used OpenCamera) - 0/10


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 27, 2016)

adityak469 said:


> Dissapointed with Note 3's low light camera performance and video rechording capabilities.
> 
> Low light/artificial light - 5/10
> recording @1080p (used OpenCamera) - 0/10



zero, is it that bad ?


----------



## AndroidFan (May 28, 2016)

adityak469 said:


> Dissapointed with Note 3's low light camera performance and video rechording capabilities.
> 
> Low light/artificial light - 5/10
> recording @1080p (used OpenCamera) - 0/10



Don't use open camera. Use MIUI camera. Record in 720p.


----------



## maheshn (May 29, 2016)

*Re: Redmi 3A on the way*

Hello all,

news!

Redmi 3A with 4000mah battery on the way....?

Source:

Chinese FCC equivalent approves low cost 4000mAh battery smartphon

:grin_NF:


----------



## shreeux (May 29, 2016)

*Re: Redmi 3A on the way*



maheshn said:


> Hello all,
> 
> news!
> 
> ...



Good to heard...But how long that is matter?


----------



## tkin (May 29, 2016)

Is Xiaomi still running flash sale for RN3? How would I register for it? And when should I try to buy it? Their website has no info. Sometimes I think they don't have any intention to sell the phone at all.


----------



## shreeux (May 29, 2016)

tkin said:


> Is Xiaomi still running flash sale for RN3? How would I register for it? And when should I try to buy it? Their website has no info. Sometimes I think they don't have any intention to sell the phone at all.



Yes, Still running in flash sale..YOu may get Amazon or Mi.com on every wednesday @ 2pm...If you luck.,


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 30, 2016)

Currently i am using flip case from xiaomi/in website, anyone have suggession for me , A good Protective case , so can protect from small accidental drops and such


----------



## scudmissile007 (May 30, 2016)

Anybody able to root redmi note 3?, my RN3 is 32gb one with miui 7.3.2.0 stable rom.
Anybody can provide a link.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 30, 2016)

tkin said:


> Is Xiaomi still running flash sale for RN3? How would I register for it? And when should I try to buy it? Their website has no info. Sometimes I think they don't have any intention to sell the phone at all.



Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 and Mi 5 to be available sans registrations in India starting June 1 - GSMArena.com news


----------



## shreeux (May 30, 2016)

Again it will go to Out of Stocks...:crying_NF:

How many days that's the questions? Currently any one better than RN3?


----------



## BadalGulati87 (May 31, 2016)

Hello guys,

I have been using Mi4i, Redmi Note 3 and trust me or not these mobiles actually deliver the best. I have been using them for almost a year now with neither speed issues and nor gaming. I do a lot of gaming on these mobiles and they work pretty well(**If your internet speed is good). And above all I am totally in love with the camera picture quality. It is available in such amazing prices and they are worth every penny spent on it. I am in love with Xiomi mobiles. If you are planning to go for one, without a doubt you can go for it. Thumbs up to Xiomi.


----------



## vedula.k95 (Jun 1, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 and Mi 5 to be available sans registrations in India starting June 1 - GSMArena.com news



does that mean it will be available since 10 am and will never go out of stock?


----------



## Naveen.S (Jun 1, 2016)

vedula.k95 said:


> does that mean it will be available since 10 am and will never go out of stock?


It means, it will go out of stock in a few minutes instead of milliseconds.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 1, 2016)

Meizu m3 note better than RN3?

Any comments?


----------



## Minion (Jun 1, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Meizu m3 note better than RN3?
> 
> Any comments?



No RN3 is better.


----------



## bgeing (Jun 1, 2016)

RN3 and Mi5 still available to buy in 'mi-store' (no out of stock), even RN3 32/3gb variant also available.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 1, 2016)

bgeing said:


> RN3 and Mi5 still available to buy in 'mi-store' (no out of stock), even RN3 32/3gb variant also available.



Yes, I tried but Gold not available...!!!

I like to buy in mi.com only due to Mi Protect for 375/- only...Any suggestions?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 1, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Yes, I tried but Gold not available...!!!
> 
> I like to buy in mi.com only due to Mi Protect for 375/- only...Any suggestions?


TBH, if you want the phone, ignore the gold color gimmick.


----------



## dissel (Jun 1, 2016)

Hope EveryBody able to order RN3 or Mi5 - Today. 

Well Congrats. :cool_NF:


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 1, 2016)

If its bundled with mi protect, then that makes the deal a lot better.


----------



## vedula.k95 (Jun 2, 2016)

saswat23 said:


> If its bundled with mi protect, then that makes the deal a lot better.



got one black model in cart from amazon meanwhile its on the way can I register for MI protect after I have made the purchase?


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 2, 2016)

mi protect can only be bought with mi phones purchased exclusively on mi.com/in and that too bundled with the phone. You can't buy it separately.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 2, 2016)

saswat23 said:


> mi protect can only be bought with mi phones purchased exclusively on mi.com/in and that too bundled with the phone. You can't buy it separately.



That's why waiting for MI.COM.,But still out of stock...Until RN4 release...I think so.,


----------



## heartless (Jun 4, 2016)

shreeux said:


> That's why waiting for MI.COM.,But still out of stock...Until RN4 release...I think so.,



It's valid for only 1 year. Is it worth the trouble you're going through?


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 4, 2016)

saswat23 said:


> mi protect can only be bought with mi phones purchased exclusively on mi.com/in and that too bundled with the phone. You can't buy it separately.



You can buy one from a Mi authorized service centre. For a slightly higher price. I did. INR 549.


----------



## H2O (Jun 5, 2016)

Eagerly waiting for the Redmi Note 3 - 32GB Variant availability. Especially the grey version. Any idea when it will be available?

Also, which tempered glass would you recommend?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2016)

H2O said:


> Eagerly waiting for the Redmi Note 3 - 32GB Variant availability. Especially the grey version. Any idea when it will be available?
> 
> Also, which tempered glass would you recommend?



its available almost everyday on Mi.com, at evening time..
Keep checking..


----------



## H2O (Jun 5, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> its available almost everyday on Mi.com, at evening time..
> Keep checking..



The 32 GB - Grey Version?

Nice!


----------



## vedula.k95 (Jun 5, 2016)

vedula.k95 said:


> got one black model in cart from amazon meanwhile its on the way can I register for MI protect after I have made the purchase?



damn I didn't checked the forums before buying one  ,never mind.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 6, 2016)

vedula.k95 said:


> damn I didn't checked the forums before buying one  ,never mind.



Like mukherjee said above, you could get it from Mi Service center for ₹549.


----------



## H2O (Jun 6, 2016)

What are the advantages of MI Protect though?


----------



## dissel (Jun 6, 2016)

H2O said:


> What are the advantages of MI Protect though?



To my under standings as well Service Center's approach towards suffering customer during warranty period - NONE.


----------



## CharlesRTerry (Jun 6, 2016)

Really nice phone. great cameras and other features as well.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 6, 2016)

CharlesRTerry said:


> Really nice phone. great cameras and other features as well.



Camera is this phone's weakest point.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 6, 2016)

its in stock in mi.com. if anyone wants to order with insurance


----------



## H2O (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks Bro.

Just made the order with Mi Protect. 

Anyway, which tempered glass/back cover would you guys recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## Naveen.S (Jun 6, 2016)

H2O said:


> Thanks Bro.
> 
> Just made the order with Mi Protect.
> 
> ...


I bought RN3 from Amazon. Can I buy Mi Protect too? From where did you buy RN3 and Mi Protect?


----------



## H2O (Jun 6, 2016)

Naveen.S said:


> I bought RN3 from Amazon. Can I buy Mi Protect too? From where did you buy RN3 and Mi Protect?



I am not sure but others in the thread have said you can get one from the local service center. But it costs around 200 bucks more.

I bought it from the official site. mi.com


----------



## Naveen.S (Jun 6, 2016)

H2O said:


> I am not sure but others in the thread have said you can get one from the local service center. But it costs around 200 bucks more.
> 
> I bought it from the official site. mi.com


Thanx ! I will visit service center tomorrow.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 6, 2016)

H2O said:


> I am not sure but others in the thread have said you can get one from the local service center. But it costs around 200 bucks more.
> 
> I bought it from the official site. mi.com



I Bought chevron tempered glass and Amzer Redmi note 3 cover


----------



## H2O (Jun 9, 2016)

Got the beast. Looks really great in the dark grey colour as well.

Getting a tempered glass soon. Don't usually like back cases. So, will use a few days before deciding on it!


----------



## shreeux (Jun 18, 2016)

Still unable to get RN3 32GB Gold:thinking_NF:

Any Specific time to check?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 18, 2016)

5 pm  every day at mi.com
Check everyday in 1 hr intervals..  They might have changed the time now but when iIbought it was 5 pm


----------



## geek_rocker (Jun 19, 2016)

Wow, I finally got the RN3 32G silver model in my hands and wow the camera is disappointing. Especially in the evening. My 3-year old Galaxy note II still takes better pictures.

 Also there seems to be a number of small software problems in MIUI. After I installed Nova Launcher (I like drawers), I can't seem to set wallpaper/lock screen from the gallery app. Anyone else had this problem? I've only used Samsung phones before and never had this problem.

On the plus side the screen is great, especially for the price. And MIUI has some neat features especially suited for India.


----------



## ankushv (Jun 19, 2016)

Miui lock screen and gallery will work with stock mi launcher and not with nova launcher .

Sent from my GT-I9500


----------



## netizen3000 (Jun 23, 2016)

Guys I'm planning to buy Redmi 3 is it good choice?


----------



## veera_champ (Jun 23, 2016)

netizen3000 said:


> Guys I'm planning to buy Redmi 3 is it good choice?


Yes it is a good mobile in that budget 
If u can manage 1500bucks more then I can suggest u to go with LENOVO ZUK 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Jun 24, 2016)

veera_champ said:


> Yes it is a good mobile in that budget
> If u can manage 1500bucks more then I can suggest u to go with LENOVO ZUK
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



But there is No Expansion slot....:sad_NF:..................*Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 vs Lenovo Zuk Z1*


----------



## CharlesRTerry (Jun 24, 2016)

Yes nice phone. I bought one.


----------



## Minion (Jun 24, 2016)

shreeux said:


> But there is No Expansion slot....:sad_NF:..................*Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 vs Lenovo Zuk Z1*



Zuk Z1 has 64GB internal memory. How much more do you need?


----------



## shreeux (Jun 24, 2016)

Minion said:


> Zuk Z1 has 64GB internal memory. How much more do you need?



I don't think so..But i need future proof to get all things..!!!

Reliance Jio will support?


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 25, 2016)

Got my hands on Mi4i for one day. One line review - 

Note3>Mi4i for build quality and memory
Mi4i>Note 3 for everything else. *Especially* the camera.


----------



## ZTR (Jun 26, 2016)

adityak469 said:


> Got my hands on Mi4i for one day. One line review -
> 
> Note3>Mi4i for build quality and memory
> Mi4i>Note 3 for everything else. *Especially* the camera.


You seem to be forgetting about the main thing,the soc 
Mi4i has heater SD615 while RN3 has cool SD650
The only thing better in Mi4i us the camera 
Rest everything else is better in RN3

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2016)

anybody bought Mi In-Ear Headphones Pro ? how are they ?


----------



## shreeux (Jun 30, 2016)

What happen RN3 32GB Gold...Always out of stock in MI.COM:confused_NF:
They stopped?


----------



## veera_champ (Jun 30, 2016)

Maybe they stopped because of MI MAX

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (Jun 30, 2016)

shreeux said:


> What happen RN3 32GB Gold...Always out of stock in MI.COM:confused_NF:
> They stopped?



The Silver and Black color option were available in Amazon yesterday. My cousin bought one.


----------



## shreeux (Jun 30, 2016)

Stormbringer said:


> The Silver and Black color option were available in Amazon yesterday. My cousin bought one.



I choose  MI.COM for MI Protect


----------



## sumit05 (Jun 30, 2016)

MIUI 8 Release Date, Devices, Download Details Announced | NDTV Gadgets360.com


----------



## dummydave (Jun 30, 2016)

when n where to buy redmi note3


----------



## Minion (Jun 30, 2016)

dummydave said:


> when n where to buy redmi note3



Get it from Mi website.


----------



## dummydave (Jul 1, 2016)

it doesnt show any link

always says out of stock


----------



## veera_champ (Jul 1, 2016)

Silver variant is available in FK

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Jul 1, 2016)

There is flash sale on every Tuesday or Wednesday Don't exactly remember.Register on their site.


----------



## dummydave (Jul 1, 2016)

please guide...wanna buy the fone anyhow


----------



## Minion (Jul 1, 2016)

dummydave said:


> please guide...wanna buy the fone anyhow



Buy Redmi Note 3 Online - Mi Indi

Select notify you will get notification.

Read This
Buy Redmi Note 3 on open sale starting from Rs.9,999* - FlashSaleTrick


----------



## shreeux (Jul 1, 2016)

Minion said:


> Buy Redmi Note 3 Online - Mi Indi
> 
> Select notify you will get notification.



Bro...I was do past two months..Still now not get single notification...:crying_NF:


----------



## Minion (Jul 2, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Bro...I was do past two months..Still now not get single notification...:crying_NF:



It is out of stock everywhere so be patient.


----------



## sreeraksha (Jul 2, 2016)

Xiaomi is the very best phone at the cheap price. But the phone gets heated while browsing for sometime.


----------



## dummydave (Jul 6, 2016)

but its out of stock everywhere


----------



## Minion (Jul 6, 2016)

sreeraksha said:


> Xiaomi is the very best phone at the cheap price. But the phone gets heated while browsing for sometime.



That is normal browser and display are known battery drainer which causes heat.


----------



## debutech2 (Jul 6, 2016)

Xiaomi is going to launch Note 2 Prime soon.


----------



## Minion (Jul 7, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Bro...I was do past two months..Still now not get single notification...:crying_NF:



Why don't you get le 2 better chipset and camera than RN3.


----------



## veera_champ (Jul 7, 2016)

limited stock availble
Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 (Silver, 32GB) Price: Buy Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 (Silver, 32GB) Online at Best Price in India- Amazon.in


----------



## shreeux (Jul 7, 2016)

Minion said:


> Why don't you get le 2 better chipset and camera than RN3.



RN3= Supports Memory Card,FM Radio & Bigger Battery..


----------



## Minion (Jul 7, 2016)

shreeux said:


> RN3= Supports Memory Card,FM Radio & Bigger Battery..



Yeah true that but both have their own advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 7, 2016)

Minion said:


> Yeah true that but both have their own advantages and disadvantages.



Still confusion which one to get...mind was preset in RN3 Gold...:confused_NF:


----------



## bgeing (Jul 8, 2016)

Guys, yesterday got latest update MIUI 7.5.1.0 for my Mi3, after which it has also got upgraded Android version from Kitkat to 6.0.1  

Initially found many changes/improvements were made, yet to see what are other improvements miui team done. 

Mi3 still rocks !!!


----------



## netizen3000 (Jul 8, 2016)

Guys is it good deal to go for refurbished phones from ebay. I'm planning to buy a mi4i.
Xiaomi MI4I 16 GB White Unboxed 6 Months Seller Warranty | eBay


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 8, 2016)

Good camera, good display, bad battery, overheating issues.. not so powerful chipsets,
you decide


----------



## netizen3000 (Jul 8, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Good camera, good display, bad battery, overheating issues.. not so powerful chipsets,
> you decide



Thanks, But is it safe to purchase refurbished phone.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 8, 2016)

Generally yes, if its a well known seller, the only difference you will find between a new and refurb product will be that the box will already be open, otherwise it should be spot on clean and looking just like new


----------



## Naveen.S (Jul 9, 2016)

netizen3000 said:


> Guys is it good deal to go for refurbished phones from ebay. I'm planning to buy a mi4i.
> Xiaomi MI4I 16 GB White Unboxed 6 Months Seller Warranty | eBay


Check seller's feedback, its very low. Be careful !


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 11, 2016)

My 32 GB Gold Redmi Note 3 was stolen. I went to Koynanagar in Maharastra on Saturday. Phone stolen there. Nauja Waterfall. Very sad. It was a beautiful phone. Android Device Manager traced it later that day to a mobile shop in Koynanagar town. It is unrecoverable. I have asked customer care to block the SIM card. Is there any way I can block the use of phone for the thief? I still have 10 installments of Rs 1100 per month to pay for that phone. I will be paying for a phone for the next one year which someone else will enjoy. That is sad.

Please let me know if there is any way to block the IMEI of that phone, so that phone becomes useless to the thief.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 11, 2016)

Did  u register for one assist protection ? Did u even put a screen  lock on your device ?


----------



## veera_champ (Jul 11, 2016)

First thing to do wn u buy mi mobile do " activate my MI Device "

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## veera_champ (Jul 11, 2016)

Find ur device using google account


How To Track Your Lost Android Phone Without Tracking Ap
Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Jul 11, 2016)

AndroidFan said:


> My 32 GB Gold Redmi Note 3 was stolen. I went to Koynanagar in Maharastra on Saturday. Phone stolen there. Nauja Waterfall. Very sad. It was a beautiful phone. Android Device Manager traced it later that day to a mobile shop in Koynanagar town. It is unrecoverable. I have asked customer care to block the SIM card. Is there any way I can block the use of phone for the thief? I still have 10 installments of Rs 1100 per month to pay for that phone. I will be paying for a phone for the next one year which someone else will enjoy. That is sad.
> 
> Please let me know if there is any way to block the IMEI of that phone, so that phone becomes useless to the thief.



I think you can lock phone with android device manager.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 12, 2016)

Minion said:


> I think you can lock phone with android device manager.



Yes, it is locked. It has fingerprint lock. But anyone can factory reset it by going to recovery. Is there any way to block it permanently?


----------



## ZTR (Jul 12, 2016)

AndroidFan said:


> Yes, it is locked. It has fingerprint lock. But anyone can factory reset it by going to recovery. Is there any way to block it permanently?


Don't worry
New android from 5.1 up if factory reset without removing google account will ask for previous account password 
That is the device protection feature of google 
Make sure your device is protected - Nexus Hel

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## shreeux (Jul 12, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Still confusion which one to get...mind was preset in RN3 Gold...:confused_NF:



Finally order placed in MI.Com *Redmi Note 3 Gold 32G* :smile_NF:

Any suggestion to buy for RN3, Which one is best to add?

1. Screen Protector
2. Case Cover
3. Flip Cover



Post with link or Make or Model


----------



## maheshn (Jul 12, 2016)

Started getting reviews of the Mi Max

But nowhere the 4GB/128GB variant offered. Even the 3GB/32GB variant shows out of stock at Mi.com if trying to purchase. Any idea when the higher spec version will be offered in India?


----------



## ZTR (Jul 12, 2016)

maheshn said:


> Started getting reviews of the Mi Max
> 
> But nowhere the 4GB/128GB variant offered. Even the 3GB/32GB variant shows out of stock at Mi.com if trying to purchase. Any idea when the higher spec version will be offered in India?


Afaik 4GB/128GB will come out on 19th

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 12, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Finally order placed in MI.Com *Redmi Note 3 Gold 32G* :smile_NF:
> 
> Any suggestion to buy for RN3, Which one is best to add?
> 
> ...



Get a transparent case with gold accents. Goes well with gold phone. Any generic company. 

Also, get a good tempered glass. -- Chevron Premium Tempered Glass Screen Protector Skin Cover for XIAOMI RedMi Note 3: Amazon.in: Electronic


----------



## shreeux (Jul 12, 2016)

AndroidFan said:


> Get a transparent case with gold accents. Goes well with gold phone. Any generic company.



Confused which one is best fit and long durability...:confused_NF:

*1.MTT® Shock Absorption Crystal Clear Transparent Bumper Case for Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 (2016) (Smoke Black)*

*2.Foso FOSO-TRNSTPU-XINOTE3 Silicon Transparent Flexible TPU Back Case For Xiaomi Redmi Note 3

3.Chevron Back Cover for Xiaomi RedMi Note 3



*


----------



## shreeux (Jul 12, 2016)

AndroidFan said:


> Also, get a good tempered glass. -- Chevron Premium Tempered Glass Screen Protector Skin Cover for XIAOMI RedMi Note 3: Amazon.in: Electronic



What difference price was expensive...Its worth to buy compare to Chevron

*Nillkin H+Pro-Sp Hm-Note 3 Thin Anti-Explosion Tempered Glass Screen Protector Guard Film For Xiaomi Redmi Note 3*


----------



## shreeux (Jul 14, 2016)

Order Placed..

*i.imgur.com/h9hzYnb.png


Accessories


*i.imgur.com/pM5wukf.png


----------



## debutech2 (Jul 14, 2016)

shreeux said:


> What difference price was expensive...Its worth to buy compare to Chevron
> 
> *Nillkin H+Pro-Sp Hm-Note 3 Thin Anti-Explosion Tempered Glass Screen Protector Guard Film For Xiaomi Redmi Note 3*



Yes its worth to buy Nilkin Screen Protector in place of buying expensive one.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 18, 2016)

RN3 users, which tempered glass and back cover/case (TPU/hybrid) would be good?


----------



## shreeux (Jul 18, 2016)

Just called for MI.Com for Mi Protect for 375/-
They said no longer available...Instead of asking 1500/-. That details not update in web also not elaborate details, 
without details who will enroll?:confused_NF:


----------



## braindead (Aug 18, 2016)

Guys, how do you disable vibration of the fingerprint sensor? Can we even do that?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 18, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> RN3 users, which tempered glass and back cover/case (TPU/hybrid) would be good?



this one is good 
HTShield HTPGXRN3 Premium Tempered Glass For Xiaomi: Amazon.in: Electronic


----------



## Flash (Aug 18, 2016)

braindead said:


> Guys, how do you disable vibration of the fingerprint sensor? Can we even do that?


There's no separate vibrate option for FP sensor. If FP matches with the saved one, it will let you login. If it didn't, it will vibrate.


----------



## pentiumlover (Sep 13, 2016)

Guys,

I have a weird problem with my Redmi 1s.
Whenever I initiate or receive calls through Whatsapp, the screen goes blank and phone does not even respond to lock button .

I have to remove battery to get out of this and stop the whatsapp call.

Is this a known issue with Redmi1s .  I am on MIUI 7.5.1.0(KHCMIDE)


----------



## anarchy0x (Sep 13, 2016)

I got my Xiomi Redmi Note 4G locked due to wrong password attempts & can't get in. I didn't register in MUI, so will I have to format it or there's some other way I can get it back?


----------



## jodo_c (Sep 13, 2016)

pentiumlover said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a weird problem with my Redmi 1s.
> Whenever I initiate or receive calls through Whatsapp, the screen goes blank and phone does not even respond to lock button .
> ...



Does this happen for normal calls also? If yes ARe you applying some screen protector? This issue usually happens with protecter that blocks proximity sensor just try calling without screenprotector if still not then its smething else.


----------



## pentiumlover (Sep 14, 2016)

jodo_c said:


> Does this happen for normal calls also? If yes ARe you applying some screen protector? This issue usually happens with protecter that blocks proximity sensor just try calling without screenprotector if still not then its smething else.



Only with Whatsapp calls.  I do not do whatsapp calls often so not a showstopper but  once in a while if someone calls on whatsapp then it leads to phone hang


----------



## anarchy0x (Sep 16, 2016)

I got my Xiomi Redmi Note 4G locked due to wrong password attempts & can't get in. I didn't register in MUI, so will I have to format it or there's some other way I can get it back?

ANyone??


----------



## anarchy0x (Sep 21, 2016)

Hello?


----------



## thoma (Oct 31, 2016)

Does anybody feel mild electric shock / tingling when you touch the metal back panel of your Redmi Note 3 while it is being charged?


----------



## shreeux (Oct 31, 2016)

thoma said:


> Does anybody feel mild electric shock / tingling when you touch the metal back panel of your Redmi Note 3 while it is being charged?




No bro....!!!


----------



## Minion (Oct 31, 2016)

thoma said:


> Does anybody feel mild electric shock / tingling when you touch the metal back panel of your Redmi Note 3 while it is being charged?



check earthing in your flat.


----------



## thoma (Oct 31, 2016)

shreeux said:


> No bro....!!!





Minion said:


> check earthing in your flat.



I have purchased a Redmi Note 3 online and was getting mild electric shock / tingling from the back panel while the phone is being charged.

> While being connected to the charger, very LIGHTLY RUN your FINGERS across the top of the metal back panel without touching any other metal portion of the phone. You get better shock if you are grounded to earth but I even got it without grounding. Once the charger is switched off from the mains, the issue is not there.

> I have tried charging using my Redmi 1s charger and tried charging at different sockets and at different buildings. The issue persists.

> Strangely, the phone do not give out shocks while being charged from my Mi Power Bank. But once the same is plugged in to charger from mains, the phone gives out shocks again.

> I have asked a few of my friends who denied first but was able to recognize the issue a second time. I bought a replacement and that too had the same issue so I had to return that too. I took the phone to the Xiaomi authorized service center at my place and had a technician touch the back panel while charging and he definitely said that it is abnormal behavior for any phone to give out stray currents and that it might be caused because of a shorting inside. But one another friend who uses an April 2016 make is not getting the issue.


----------



## thoma (Oct 31, 2016)

Minion said:


> check earthing in your flat.





shreeux said:


> No bro....!!!



Have checked with another charger and different sockets at different places. Asked one of my friend who got a recent one and he too confirmed the issue. But another friend with April build is not getting anything.

I took my phone to service center and they too confirmed shock/tingling and asked to replace if that option is available. I got a replacement and still the same issue.


----------



## Minion (Nov 1, 2016)

thoma said:


> Have checked with another charger and different sockets at different places. Asked one of my friend who got a recent one and he too confirmed the issue. But another friend with April build is not getting anything.
> 
> I took my phone to service center and they too confirmed shock/tingling and asked to replace if that option is available. I got a replacement and still the same issue.



If nothing solves your issue then ask for refund.


----------



## thoma (Nov 8, 2016)

Minion said:


> If nothing solves your issue then ask for refund.



Refunded twice !!


----------



## Minion (Nov 8, 2016)

thoma said:


> Refunded twice !!



Oh,Seems like it is a issue with particular batch I suggest you getting different phone or you may stick to your phone.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2016)

[MENTION=325148]thoma[/MENTION] I suspect it be an issue with grounding. No other phone gives any kind of shock?


----------



## icebags (Nov 9, 2016)

thoma said:


> I have purchased a Redmi Note 3 online and was getting mild electric shock / tingling from the back panel while the phone is being charged.
> 
> > While being connected to the charger, very LIGHTLY RUN your FINGERS across the top of the metal back panel without touching any other metal portion of the phone. You get better shock if you are grounded to earth but I even got it without grounding. Once the charger is switched off from the mains, the issue is not there.
> 
> ...



try with a better charger from other reputed brands, like samsung etc and reply back to us. if persists, try another power outlet at an another house at another locality.

this is normally the charger issue, either internal shorts during manufacturing or new design related. if u charge from PB or computer usb, u wont get this.


----------



## thoma (Nov 17, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> [MENTION=325148]thoma[/MENTION] I suspect it be an issue with grounding. No other phone gives any kind of shock?





icebags said:


> try with a better charger from other reputed brands, like samsung etc and reply back to us. if persists, try another power outlet at an another house at another locality.
> 
> this is normally the charger issue, either internal shorts during manufacturing or new design related. if u charge from PB or computer usb, u wont get this.



Tried different charger and different locations. 

I searched a bit on the internet and someone said that all metal back panel phones do give out similar stray current.

I checked with an ipad at another place and similar issue persists.

But now I am wondering why not every RN3 user is feeling the same shock/tingling


----------



## Johnny1 (Nov 17, 2016)

Its Very awesome price.I would like to buy this one...because I am already using Xiomi Redmi2 Prime.It is also working fabulous, that's why I am very desperate to buy Xiomi Brand Mi 3....


----------



## icebags (Nov 27, 2016)

thoma said:


> Tried different charger and different locations.
> 
> I searched a bit on the internet and someone said that all metal back panel phones do give out similar stray current.
> 
> ...



then you may just continue charging with computer usb or battery banks. the chargers are supplying 5V right, but their both -ve & +ve potentials are floating a bit high from ground level. you can feel it because of the metal case of the fone.
if some metal back fone not giving the shocks, then there is probably some bigger insulation with the cover.

not an ideal situation to get the shocks, so.....


----------



## Minion (Nov 27, 2016)

icebags said:


> then you may just continue charging with computer usb or battery banks. the chargers are supplying 5V right, but their both -ve & +ve potentials are floating a bit high from ground level. you can feel it because of the metal case of the fone.
> if some metal back fone not giving the shocks, then there is probably some bigger insulation with the cover.
> 
> not an ideal situation to get the shocks, so.....



I am using le 2 (full metal body) without back cover with stock quick charger i never get shocks.


----------



## icebags (Nov 27, 2016)

Minion said:


> I am using le 2 (full metal body) without back cover with stock quick charger i never get shocks.



either your charger output is in limits or that full metal body has good thick insulation with power rails.


----------



## ankushv (Nov 27, 2016)

Same here on 2 le2 phones I have . No shock when changing .

Sent from my Le X526


----------



## sumit05 (Dec 17, 2016)

Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 gets MIUI 8.1.1.0 Android 6.0 Marshmallow stable updat


----------



## image (Dec 19, 2016)

sumit05 said:


> Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 gets MIUI 8.1.1.0 Android 6.0 Marshmallow stable updat



Got it on Saturday.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jan 15, 2017)

Trying to buy redmi note 3 or mi max, but not a single piece is available for sale


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 17, 2017)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Trying to buy redmi note 3 or mi max, but not a single piece is available for sale



Redmi Note 4 is coming in two days. Wait for that phone.


----------



## ankushv (Jan 18, 2017)

I guess RM note3 is sd650 vs RM note 4 sd625 . So RM note 3 may still be a better buy .

Sent from my MI 5


----------



## skeletor13th (Jan 21, 2017)

Has anyone bought 'Mi Max/Mi Max Prime' phone? what is your impression of it? and does it lag when you play a 1080p * x265 encoded* video?

also if anyone has a device with qualcomm 650 and/or 652, can you test this video whether it lags or not -

Parks.and.Recreation.S02E10.Hunting.Trip.1080p.WEB-DL.x265.10bit.AAC.5.1-ImE[UTR].mkv

thanks!


----------



## maheshn (Jan 21, 2017)

I did buy a Mi Max for my father as he can't use a small screen device. Have never tried to play an x265 file on it though. (Normal x264 videos mp4 and mkv play fine) I will try it soon.

Edit: Tried playing, works OK. MX player is smoother than VLC.

(Not the particular file mentioned above though).


----------



## skeletor13th (Jan 22, 2017)

maheshn said:


> I did buy a Mi Max for my father as he can't use a small screen device. Have never tried to play an x265 file on it though. (Normal x264 videos mp4 and mkv play fine) I will try it soon.



thanks, will wait for the update.


----------



## skeletor13th (Jan 24, 2017)

maheshn said:


> Edit: Tried playing, works OK. MX player is smoother than VLC.
> 
> (Not the particular file mentioned above though).



thanks man, i have ordered it on amazon.


----------



## skeletor13th (Jan 27, 2017)

finally i received my 'Mi Max Prime (Gold, 128GB, 20K rs)' yesterday and i m very happy with my purchase.  I tried to play that '1080p.WEB-DL.x265.10bit.AAC.5.1' file in VLC but it lagged very bad then i got MX player Pro with armv7 neon codec and it played buttery smooth. so i got what i was looking for in this phablet.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 30, 2017)

skeletor13th said:


> finally i received my 'Mi Max Prime (Gold, 128GB, 20K rs)' yesterday and i m very happy with my purchase.  I tried to play that '1080p.WEB-DL.x265.10bit.AAC.5.1' file in VLC but it lagged very bad then i got MX player Pro with armv7 neon codec and it played buttery smooth. so i got what i was looking for in this phablet.


MX Player is excellent, VLC is under development so some lag is present.

you can also try BSPlayer


----------



## spikygv (Apr 19, 2017)

Any idea when Redmi 4(x) (or whatever is going to be the Redmi 3S replacement) coming?


----------



## Snehab04 (May 28, 2017)

hi everyone i want to post below query in Flipkart forum 

can anyone tell me how to do it as it says you do not have sufficient previlidges

Recently i purchased RedMi Note 4 on Flipkart, on 15th May 2017, Order ID - OD109164671764760000, 

First time i got defective product, Scratches on Charger surface and Speaker issues. So i contacted customer care and asked for refund they gave me replacement for it. But in repalcement also i got defective product only one speaker is working, camera issues and Brightness Issues, now i am asking them refund they are not giving.

If customer do not like product or get defective product customer can return it and get refund. as per their policy i am returing withing time period. 

Instead of giving refund they are asking me to go to service center of MI and get issue solved, why the hell i should go i paid for new product not defective, give me my money back.

I want Refund. such a bad experience i got wasted my time and energy. i m regrating i purchased from flipkart. such a bad experience i got. I dont want your product. I WANT REFUND.


----------



## Vyom (May 28, 2017)

Snehab04 said:


> hi everyone i want to post below query in Flipkart forum
> 
> can anyone tell me how to do it as it says you do not have sufficient previlidges



You need to post a few posts in the other sections of the forum after which you will be eligible to post in the Market section of the forum.
Alternatively but meanwhile you can try to create a thread in Chit Chat section, and we shall move it to the Flipkart forum on your request.

Also, welcome to the forum. Please keep us updated about your issue. Have you attempted tweeting them on their twitter channel?


----------



## ankushv (May 28, 2017)

Snehab04 said:


> hi everyone i want to post below query in Flipkart forum
> 
> can anyone tell me how to do it as it says you do not have sufficient previlidges
> 
> ...


Kindly check , Redmi note 4 does not have 2 speakers . Only 1 speaker and 1 mic  .

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (May 29, 2017)

Anyone rooted Redmi Note 4??
Can I update stock ROM zip file using TWRP recovery without loosing data?


----------



## Samarth 619 (Jun 25, 2017)

Snehab04 said:


> hi everyone i want to post below query in Flipkart forum
> 
> can anyone tell me how to do it as it says you do not have sufficient previlidges
> 
> ...



Let's analyse your issues.
Charger scratches may be a genuine concern, but I can't say without seeing pics. But then, you say "speaker issues", by that I presume the issue you mentioned, that only one speaker is working.

Well, guess what? Redmi Note 4 has* only 1 speaker*, buddy.
My wife and my friend has 2 of them, in both only right 5-hole section has a speaker, and its loud enough. The left set of 5 holes is the *MICROPHONE.
*
If you don't believe me, I can point out Gsmarena & Xiaomi links, which all point out that it has only one speaker.

If you could elaborate what camera & brightness issues are you facing?
If you're saying the camera has lesser quality then its not a defect. Brightness can be managed from within settings and drop down menu.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 29, 2017)

Redmi 4 or Redmi Note 4?  Budget 10k.


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 30, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Redmi 4 or Redmi Note 4?  Budget 10k.


below 10k,
if you want to use MIUI (stock rom only) then go for Redmi 4 3GB version.
MIUI uses too much RAM, 2 GB ram will be not enough.
but I can't tell you exact ram uses, please check respective variant hands videos reviews..
but 3gb ram at least needed in my opinion..

but overall redmi note 4 is better choice.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 30, 2017)

Just ordered Redmi note 4 3GB version. It's fine I suppose.


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 30, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Just ordered Redmi note 4 3GB version. It's fine I suppose.


its above 10k,
11k right?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 30, 2017)

Yes 11k it is.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Jul 3, 2017)

You made a wise choice. I've ordered both of these, Redmi Note 4 (4-64GB) for my wife, and Redmi 4 (3-32GB) for a workplace colleague.

Redmi Note 4 has a superior chipset, it can do slow motion video recording (720p@120 fps) and also 4K30fps (although with another software, not stock camera). I recommend using "OpenCamera" from Play Store for 4K.
With twice more pixels on the screen (1080p screen) and bigger screen too (5.5 inches), its a no branier.
Its good for 3D too. I just ran Asphalt 8 and its running at around 30 fps reliably. Not sure how the Redmi 4 would run it though.

And Audio quality tests also put Redmi Note 4 ahead, its in the league of iPhones. Loudspeaker is rated as "Very good". (source of info- gsmarena).

So, all the best.


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 3, 2017)

^try Cyanogen Camera for Any Xiaomi Device... 

Cyanogen Camera APKs - APKMirror


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 4, 2017)

Any good case suggestions for redmi note 4?


----------



## adityak469 (Jul 10, 2017)

Can anyone help me get Redmi 4(2GB/16GB)? It'll be on sale today on amazon. If anyone gets please pm me. Really want to get a Redmi 4


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 11, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Any good case suggestions for redmi note 4?



go for tough one..
mobile is slippery better get tough case..
rugged, armor etc.
I use this, purchased locally. @₹100
CASSIEY Hard Hybrid Armour Rubber Bumper Kick Stand: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 11, 2017)

Tech Class by Mi Community
Chapter 1: Introduction to Smartphone Specifications
Chapter 2: All About Processor and Multi Core Processing
Chapter 3: All You Need To Know About Augmented Reality
Chapter 4: All You Need To Know About Charging Cycle
Chapter 5: All About Activity Tracker & Fitness Band
Chapter 6: Internet of Things & Mi Home
Chapter 7: Infrared Blaster
Chapter 8: CPU Architecture, CPU, GPU
Chapter 9: Megapixels and Photo Quality
Chapter 10: PDAF and its difference with CDAF
Chapter 11: All About Network Bands
Chapter 12: All About Rooting
Chapter 13: All about Kernel
Chapter 14: All you need to know about Wi-Fi!
Chapter 15: All About CPU Cores
Chapter 16: All About TWRP
Chapter 17: All About RAM
Chapter 18: All About Memory Cards
Chapter 19: All About Data Cables 
Chapter 20: All About Batteries
Chapter 21: All about Speakers
Chapter 22: All About Sensors
Chapter 23: All About Display
Chapter 24: All About Barcodes
Chapter 25: All about QR Codes
Chapter 26: All You Need To Know About Virtual Reality (VR)
Chapter 27: All You Need To Know About APN
Chapter 28: All About IP (Ingress Protection) Rating
Chapter 29: All About Smartphone Heating and How To Prevent It
Chapter 30: All About USB debugging
Chapter 31: All About Fast Charging
Chapter 32: MIMO Technology Explained
Chapter 33: All About Gi-Fi
Chapter 34: All you need to know about ADB
Chapter 35: All about Factory reset
Chapter 36: More about on Internet Protocol (IP)
Chapter 37: Android Voice Recognition - In Detail
Chapter 38: Mobile Touch panel – An Android Input
Chapter 39: All about Pixel Density & DPI
Chapter 40: Android Source code - What we need to know
Chapter 41: All we need to know about Mobile Earphones
Chapter 42: All about Mobile Camera – In Detail
Chapter 43: All About NFC
Chapter 44: All About Equalizer
Chapter 45: All About GLONASS!
Chapter 46: All about Palm ID
Chapter 47: All about LED TVs


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 6, 2017)

***Some Useful Information for Xiaomi Products***​
*Mi Home *
Mi Home - Mi India

*MI AUTHORIZED STORES*
Mi Authorized Stores - Mi India

*All Xiaomi Service Centres List *
Mi Service Centres - Mi India

*Customer Service - Mi India*


> *HOTLINE SERVICE*
> 1800 103 6286
> Hotline Service is available from
> 9 a.m. to 9 p.m. local time.
> ...





> If you want to purchase your favourite Mi product from one of our partner sites, please look for the below authorized sellers and channels to contact them in case of any issues.
> 
> *Flipkart*
> For order fulfillment inquiries (payment, delivery status, refund status), please visit: *www.flipkart.com/helpcentre*
> ...



*SUPPORT*
Support - Mi India

*1. Payments Faq*
Payment Guidelines & FAQs - Mi India

*2. Replacement Faq*
Cancellation & Replacement FAQ - Mi India

*3. Shipping Faq*
Shipping FAQ - Mi India

* 4. Mi Protect *
Mi Protect covers accidental & liquid damage
Free home pickup & drop, and free second servicing within 1 year from activation
Mi Protect - Safeguard your Mi device - Mi India

*5. Take back & Recycling FAQ*
Take back & Recycling FAQ - Mi India

*6. Pre-orders on Mi.com*
Dear Mi Fans,
Thank you for all your support for Mi.com!
Over the past few years, we have been listening closely to your feedback, pushing ourselves to bring innovation to as many people as possible. Specifically, we want to make sure that you, our most loyal fans, can easily buy your favourite Mi products.
Today we are proud to present a brand-new pre-order system on Mi.com.
Pre-orders on mi.com - Mi India

*Limited Warranty Statement*
Warranty - Mi India


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 10, 2017)

Idea 4G does not work on Redmi note 4??
idea customer care support saying 2100mhz not supported.

anybody tried with custom roms??

need help here..


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 10, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Idea 4G does not work on Redmi note 4??
> idea customer care support saying 2100mhz not supported.
> 
> anybody tried with custom roms??
> ...



Confirmed working in Redmi Note 4.

MiUi 9


----------



## Flash (Aug 11, 2017)

> The first problem relates to the Mi-Mover app, which allows you to transfer apps and some settings from any Android device (running 4.2 or higher) to a Xiaomi phone. This is a pretty common feature, even on Nexus and Pixel phones. However, if both devices are running MIUI, Mi-Mover will copy all system data to the new phone. This includes confidential information, like saved payment information, overriding Android's built-in sandbox protection in the process. Some applications are unaffected, like ones check the device or require a PIN at launch, but many popular apps like Twitter and Airbnb don't check the device. So if someone had access to a Xiaomi phone, they could copy all of a user's information without much effort.
> 
> Another flaw was found in how MIUI handles device-administrator apps. As you may know, many security/anti-theft apps (like Android Device Manager) can use Android's administrator permission to wipe the device. Uninstalling these apps usually requires the user's password, but eScan discovered that no prompt was given when deleting an administrator app. Theoretically, someone could steal a Xiaomi phone and quickly delete any anti-theft apps before the owner had the chance to use them.



Security firm discovers several major flaws in MIUI


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 11, 2017)

Allu Azad said:


> Confirmed working in Redmi Note 4.
> 
> MiUi 9



can you mention complete build no.??
are you talking about 7.8.10 Developer/Beta Build?

Adding more info in it..



> There are total 51 bands in world for 4G/LTE (LTE frequency bands - Wikipedia)
> In India, 4G bands are Band 1,3,5,40 (List of LTE networks in Asia - Wikipedia)
> 
> LTE bands and frequency
> ...



Skipping to main thing..
On mi.com, in specification for mi note 4 snapdragon version,
look for Connectivity section 
Redmi Note 4 Specification - Mi India
They only mentioned this.. They have not mentioned B1 - band 1 - 2100Mhz


> *Connectivity*
> *Network bands:*
> 
> 4G   FDD-LTE   B3 / B5
> ...


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 13, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> can you mention complete build no.??
> are you talking about 7.8.10 Developer/Beta Build?
> 
> Adding more info in it..
> ...



Will get back to you with version number.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 17, 2017)

I have bought Redmond note (4 4/64) few days ago. I am facing very serious heating issues while charging. Both fone and charger got very hot. I have updated it to 8.5.4 global .
Please help me.


----------



## Flash (Aug 17, 2017)

a2mn2002 said:


> I have bought Redmond note (4 4/64) few days ago. I am facing very serious heating issues while charging. Both fone and charger got very hot. I have updated it to 8.5.4 global .
> Please help me.


Try charging with another brand charger. If the heating continues, you may have to service the mobile - because there's an alleged incident that RN4 got exploded.
Redmi Note 4 explodes, owner suffers serious injury; know what happened and reaction of Xiaomi


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 17, 2017)

^why all mi phones heating up..
My Redmi note 4 temperature is fine, while charging and while watching x265 8 bit videos.

I think, it's all started during China border issue, who purchased mobiles after that incident.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 17, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> ^why all mi phones heating up..
> My Redmi note 4 temperature is fine, while charging and while watching x265 8 bit videos.
> 
> *I think, it's all started during China border issue, who purchased mobiles after that incident.*



*Clap clap*, for that analogy..


----------



## nac (Aug 17, 2017)

What's the temperature you guys are getting?

I thought it's normal when charging. Redmi 4 goes upto 45 deg, that's the max I noticed when charging, video calling. BTW, lowest I got was around 35/36 deg when it was idle.


----------



## Flash (Aug 17, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> I think, it's all started during China border issue, who purchased mobiles after that incident.



You maybe right! We should take this to Defense ministry.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Sep 15, 2017)

Anyone using mi max 2?


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 23, 2017)

nac said:


> What's the temperature you guys are getting?
> 
> I thought it's normal when charging. Redmi 4 goes upto 45 deg, that's the max I noticed when charging, video calling. BTW, lowest I got was around 35/36 deg when it was idle.



Same here..

but some days back, other 2A 5V charger (I have Lenovo charger) take more than 4-5 hours to complete charge. And temperature also became high around 50+
So I started using OEM charger and its charging device fast. It takes 2 hours to complete charge.
I think, if you are using other than OEM charger, redmi device or some system app (in Installed apps) recognize which charger you are using and slows down charging..


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 3, 2017)

Anyone using Sound Mods for their devices??

I want to know which is best.. 

[APP] Official ViPER4Android Audio Effects (FX v2.5.0.5) - New Features & 7.0 Support

ARISE Sound Systems™ - Auditory Research in Sound Enhancement - Magnum Opus 20170506

[SOUNDMOD][5.0/6.0/7.0+][13/08/17]DivineBeats_V10.0 Infinity: The Sound You Deserve

[UPDATE: 10/26/2017] Collective Dolby Atmos® Port Thread [Unity/AML][v3.1]

I tried Dolby Atmos only.. And it worked well loud sound and great experience.. Still need to know which is best.. 
Anyone tried?


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 3, 2017)

Snehab04 said:


> hi everyone i want to post below query in Flipkart forum
> 
> can anyone tell me how to do it as it says you do not have sufficient previlidges
> 
> ...





Samarth 619 said:


> You made a wise choice. I've ordered both of these, Redmi Note 4 (4-64GB) for my wife, and Redmi 4 (3-32GB) for a workplace colleague.
> 
> Redmi Note 4 has a superior chipset, it can do slow motion video recording (720p@120 fps) and also 4K30fps (although with another software, not stock camera). I recommend using "OpenCamera" from Play Store for 4K.
> With twice more pixels on the screen (1080p screen) and bigger screen too (5.5 inches), its a no branier.
> ...



Try new Google Camera.. 

Google Camera with HDR+ working on mido! (Updated 171027)


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Anyone using Sound Mods for their devices??
> 
> I want to know which is best..
> 
> ...


Viper4Android


----------



## Minion (Nov 3, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Anyone using Sound Mods for their devices??
> 
> I want to know which is best..
> 
> ...



Dolby Atmos is very simple to use while vipre is great for someone who knows how to configure it properly.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 4, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Anyone using Sound Mods for their devices??
> 
> I want to know which is best..
> 
> ...


I am using Viper4Android magisk module. With some customized profiles. Sounds best for me.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 9, 2017)

Hiral patel said:


> Xiomi's all phone are heating too much... reason??


Either you consider 37-45 °C as overheating or there is some crapware app like cleanmaster which keeps running the CPU at max frequency and doesn't allows the phone to go into deep sleep.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 22, 2017)

How to lock app with Password(not screen patter).
MIUI 8.5.6


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 26, 2017)

Hello,
*Xiaomi India Teases 'Desh ka Smartphone' Will Have Great Battery Life, Redmi 5A Expected*

*preview.ibb.co/hrF5Nm/screenshot_gadgets_ndtv_com_2017_11_26_10_54_52.png

Xiaomi is all set to launch the 'Desh ka Smartphone' in India on November 30, a device the company started teasing earlier this week. We don't know much about the smartphone, with the company leaving very few hints for us to speculate too much upon. That being said, the Redmi India Twitter handle on Friday teased the smartphone would have a great battery life - pointing at either a large battery or optimized software in the form of MIUI 9. The other hint is the wording of the tagline, with 'Desh ka Smartphone' implying it will be an affordable offering.

India is certainly an important market for Xiaomi, with the company holding several 'global' launches in the country, or more specifically, unveiling products for the first time globally at events in the country. Examples of this include the Xiaomi Mi A1 and MIUI 9 Global Stable ROM. Xiaomi's Desh ka Smartphone may be one of these offerings, one that hasn't been unveiled anywhere else (read, China). Or, it may be an offering that has already been launched.

Speculation points to the Xiaomi Redmi 5A as the prime candidate for launch on November 30. The biggest factor in its favour is the fact that the Redmi India handle was used to tweet, revealing it would be a Redmi-branded device. The second biggest factor in its favor is its price - CNY 599 (roughly Rs. 5,800).

If Xiaomi manages to bring the smartphone to India at a lower price than it was made available at in China, the Xiaomi Redmi 5A may be significantly cheaper than the Xiaomi Redmi 4A, which is currently the cheapest smartphone offering from Xiaomi in India. Another factor pointing to the Redmi 5A as the smartphone to launch next week is its battery life - Xiaomi says it will offer a battery life up to 8 days, which is quite extraordinary. It also runs MIUI 9 out-of-the-box.

As for the Xiaomi Redmi 5A specifications, the dual-SIM smartphone features a 5-inch HD (720x1280 pixels) display with a pixel density of 296ppi. Much like its predecessor, the new model is also powered by the quad-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 425 Soc, clocked at 1.4GHz, and coupled with 2GB of RAM.

The Redmi 5A comes with 16GB inbuilt storage which is further expandable via micro-SD card (up to 128GB). The dual-SIM smartphone packs a 3000mAh battery which seems to be a downgrade when compared to the 2016's Redmi 4A.

The handset sports a 13-megapixel rear camera with f/2.2 aperture, burst mode, panorama mode, HDR mode, and more. It comes with a 5-megapixel front camera with f/2.0 aperture lens. It supports 1080p and 720p video recording. Connectivity options on the Redmi 5A include 4G with VoLTE, 3G, GPRS/ EDGE, Bluetooth, WI-Fi, and Micro-USB. It comes with a hybrid SIM slot.

Source:Xiaomi India Teases 'Desh ka Smartphone' Will Have a Great Battery Life


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Xiaomi is looking for Mi A1 Android 8.0 Oreo update beta testers

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mezicklivi04 (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## ULTRON 17 (Dec 27, 2017)

Any News for Redmi Note 5 Launch.


----------



## Minion (Dec 27, 2017)

ULTRON 17 said:


> Any News for Redmi Note 5 Launch.



There will be no redmi note 5 only redmi 5 plus (SD 625)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 13, 2018)

*Xiaomi users seem to prefer Stock Android to MIUI*

*A Twitter poll conducted by Xiaomi backfired*

*i.imgur.com/CSV0KVr.jpg

The Xiaomi Mi A1 did wonders in the market last year, but it may have backfired in some ways. Xiaomi posted a twitter poll online earlier today, asking it’s users whether they preferred MIUI 9 or Android One, supposedly having faith that they had enough MIUI fans out there.

What they got instead was 57% of the users preferring Android One to Xiaomi’s in-house UI. Before you start running off and checking on twitter, you should know that Xiaomi deleted all the tweets that were related to the poll as soon as they saw that MIUI 9 had lost the battle. 
Honestly, why ask questions if you can’t handle the truth? 
*
What’s the difference? 
*
There’s Stock Android and then there’s MIUI (MI User Interface), which is Xiaomi’s own OS, which is based on the Google's Android system.

Most Android phones in the market today come with one or the other customisation on top of the core Android system. Different brands do it in different ways. 

The Stock Android system is for users that are overly concerned about their phone’s stability and data security. They can do without all the bells and whistles, just wanting the smoothest user experience. The upside is that Stock Android is tested thoroughly by Google’s Android team before it’s released and is as stable as can be. The downside is, well, that you can’t really do much with in terms of customisation.

MIUI, on the other hand, is about as user friendly as it can be. The development cycles are more frequent, and thus, always prone to certain vulnerabilities. This is because of the pace at which codes and features change, so the company has to stay abreast of the curve.

*The disappearing act*

So, back to the poll. It happened. It’s done. 14,700 people spoke out and it is what it is.

Anyone living in this day and age knows that once you put something online, it’s going to stay online forever regardless of whether you delete it or not. And so does this.

The results of the poll weren’t all that surprising as compared Xiaomi’s actions afterwards. The company has often been questioned for not providing fast Android updates, despite being on record in saying that MIUI 9 is as fast and functional as Stock Android. 

When the Xiaomi Mi A1 was launched, many questioned Xiaomi's choice. While the company said it wanted to give users a choice between stock Android and MiUI, experts suggested that the move could backfire. And it seems they may have been right.

*Source:*Xiaomi users seem to prefer Stock Android to MIUI | TechRadar


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 13, 2018)

*Xiaomi Deletes Twitter Poll when more people prefer Android One over MIUI*

A big draw of the XDA-Developers forums is the availability of custom AOSP-based ROMs such as LineageOS, ResurrectionRemix, ParanoidAndroid, and many, many more. Thus it’s no surprise that most of our readers will prefer how stock Android looks over a third-party OEM ROM like MIUI. MIUI is the heavily modified Android version that Xiaomi releases all of their phones (except for the Xiaomi Mi A1) with. While you would expect many of Xiaomi’s mainstream consumer base to be fans of MIUI over stock Android, it seems that a large number of Xiaomi customers actually prefer Android One over MIUI, at least according to a now deleted poll posted by the official Xiaomi Twitter account.

Users were asked to vote for their preferred Android software experience between MIUI 9 or Android One. It’s likely that the social media team behind the Twitter account misread their own audience, and as a result, it backfired hilariously. Companies often do this, as it shows off their reputation and can even convince consumers interested in their products to buy them if they see fan polls go well. However, shortly after the tweet went live, it was deleted when 57% out of approximately 15,000 voters voted in favor of Android One over MIUI 9. _Oops._

It’s not too surprising that many fans of Xiaomi’s hardware are fans of stock Android, as according to LineageOS statistics (disregarding the _unknown_ category) India and China are number 1 and number 3 for LineageOS installs, respectively. These are the regions Xiaomi is most popular in, so the results are not quite as surprising as they looked at first glance.

It’s unknown if Xiaomi will take this particular feedback to heart, as it simply seems like the company’s social media was trying to engage its audience in a fluff poll rather than actually asking a serious question. That’s not to say that users, when faced with a custom Android skin, won’t prefer MIUI over others. This is ultimately a pretty embarrassing (but funny) ordeal for the company and showcases the dangers of posting controversial polls on official social media pages when you expect your own product to win.

*Source:*Xiaomi Deletes Twitter Poll when more people prefer Android One over MIUI


----------



## sofia901 (Sep 14, 2018)

Is there Any solution to upgrade? I am using Redmi note4 how can I upgrade my camera?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 14, 2018)

sofia901 said:


> Is there Any solution to upgrade? I am using Redmi note4 how can I upgrade my camera?


Check xda for a gcam port for your phone.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 14, 2018)

sofia901 said:


> Is there Any solution to upgrade? I am using Redmi note4 how can I upgrade my camera?


All GCam ports are collected here..

Google Camera Port: Pixel/Nexus Camera App

Not all will work perfectly.. find which one suits your camera sensor.. Sony, OmniVision or Samsung..

For my Redmi Note 4 I have tried GCam ports from these devs - BSG, Arnova8G2 and Arthur..

Google Camera Port: oganyan-arthur apks


----------



## shreeux (Jan 14, 2019)

How is Mi Soundbar?
Mi Soundbar for TVs & Mobiles - Thrilling Cinematic Sound -   Mi India


----------



## Gollum (Feb 4, 2019)

shreeux said:


> How is Mi Soundbar?
> Mi Soundbar for TVs & Mobiles - Thrilling Cinematic Sound -   Mi India


My question is, does it play an add before starting up?


----------



## shreeux (Feb 4, 2019)

Gollum said:


> My question is, does it play an add before starting up?



Not understand...!!!


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 1, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Not understand...!!!


There is a typo. He is asking if it plays any advertisement once it is powered.


----------



## rdx_halo (Mar 7, 2019)

What is the SAR value of Redmi Note 7 pro Indian varient ? 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 21, 2019)

rdx_halo said:


> What is the SAR value of Redmi Note 7 pro Indian varient ?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Find all the specs info here: Xiaomi Redmi Note 7 Pro - Full phone specifications


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 10, 2019)

rdx_halo said:


> What is the SAR value of Redmi Note 7 pro Indian varient ?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Redmi Note 7 SAR limit
India SAR 1g limit: 1.6 W/Kg
Head: 0.962 W/Kg
Body: 0.838 W/Kg (distance 15mm)

Redmi Note 7 Pro SAR limit
India SAR 1g limit: 1.6 W/Kg
Head: 0.962 W/Kg
Body: 0.838 W/Kg (distance 15mm)

Same for both


----------

